# Pj Support Thread 2010 Pt.1



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year ladies, we are starting a new year. This thread is to talk about our habits wether it be hair or whatever. Feel free to come in, this is not a challenge. This thread will run in parts, we will have a new thread every 3 months. Also post a mission statement of what goals you hope to achieve in the new year. We are here to talk, share info and reviews, sales and how to be better consumers. And the most important thing is to have fun.

La Colocha


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

My goals for this year are

Maintain the health of my hair
Make better purchasing decisions
Stick to my budget and not over spend
Keep my stash to a minimum with staples, with occasionally trying new things.
And learn how to cornrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2010)

Walking into the thread with head hung low...my armoire is full to the brim...my bathroom cabinets are full...the shelves on my tub are full...any flat surface on my tub is full...the corner of my room is full of hair care products...

To top it off...I bought more products today...

WHAT DA DEBIL???!!!erplexed

I need help man...I can't stop myself.  I have enough products to open my own beauty supply store.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Walking into the thread with head hung low...my armoire is full to the brim...my bathroom cabinets are full...the shelves on my tub are full...any flat surface on my tub is full...the corner of my room is full of hair care products...
> 
> To top it off...I bought more products today...
> 
> ...


 
You better hold your head up ms coco, we are all pj's in here. We are trying to find ways to cope with our addiction. Go through your stuff and see what you don't use, organize your products. Then you can go from there, to pick the things that best suit the health of your hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2010)

I do need to start weeding through all of this stuff...a lot of it I haven't even opened yet.

I'm going to start going through everything this weekend and see what's what.  I know I can throw all of my neutralizer shampoos out because I'm 100% natural now.  At least that would be a start.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I do need to start weeding through all of this stuff...a lot of it I haven't even opened yet.
> 
> I'm going to start going through everything this weekend and see what's what. I know I can through all of my neutralizer shampoos out because I'm 100% natural now. At least that would be a start.


 
Yes it is a start. When you have your things organized then you can see what works and what doesn't. Alot of ladies keep journals to track not just hair progress but what things work for them. If you have old products that you don't use, clean them out. When you actually see what you have to work with, it gets a bit easier.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 1, 2010)

So glad you started this.

I cleaned my room last night and decided to lay out all of my products on the floor. I would say 50% was purchased within the last 3 months.

H-E-L-P!!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 1, 2010)

*sigh*  Takes a front row seat for this challenge. 

*My mission statement:*

"I will challenge myself by taking the money that I would've spent, swiped, etc. and bank it in my stash instead. 

I will FINISH A BOTTLE before buying another unless it's a refill. I will work on getting my 2 1/2 bins of hair products down to at least ONE by the close of 2010. 

If I do relapse and end up hating the product, I vow to sell it immediately and bank the profit instead of buying something else to replace it.

I will be more thankful and blessed that I have accumulated the products and appliances I own and learn to appreciate them more b/c somewhere out there, someone can only afford Luster's Pink Oil and I am thankful that I can sit under my Pibbs (car note) with my $25 bottle of natural "whatever" and be glad I am not her.

I will NOT join another bandwagon. I'm still trying to get through the other bandwagon bottles. "

I'll be back later...


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> So glad you started this.
> 
> I cleaned my room last night and decided to lay out all of my products on the floor. I would say 50% was purchased within the last 3 months.
> 
> H-E-L-P!!


 
Ohh princess you have some stuff. Are all of them open.



MizzBrown said:


> *sigh* Takes a front row seat for this challenge.
> 
> *My mission statement:*
> 
> ...


 
To the bold mizz brown, we are lax in here. There will be some stumblin and fallin, relapsing and backslidingbut its ok. This isn't a no buy, we are here to support each other.


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ohh princess you have some stuff. Are all of them open.
> 
> 
> (Big Gulp)......all but like 1 bottle of the Roux Porosity Control and only because I am not sure what to do with it and the garlic oil because I am scared to apply it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year ladies!! 

I'm going to work on using up items in my stash, not buying new products until the ones that I have are gone, figuring out my staples, simplifying my regimen, and saving money, because times are surely rough.
And when I buy products, I want them to be items of real quality that will truly benefit and/or nourish my hair. 

Ms. Coco37, instead of throwing out all the neutralizing shampoos, have you considered keeping a few bottles and using them to wash your hair brushes, combs, makeup brushes, attachments for your blowdryer, the barrel of your curling iron, your rollers...etc?
I recently went sulfate-free, but I still have a bunch of sulfate shampoos, and I find that using them to clean stuff is a great way to use them up, instead of throwing them out and wasting money.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh princess you have some stuff. Are all of them open.
> ...


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> PrincessLinzz said:
> 
> 
> > You can rotate your products and see which ones you like the best. Do they all work for you?
> ...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Happy New Year ladies!!
> 
> I'm going to work on using up items in my stash, not buying new products until the ones that I have are gone, figuring out my staples, simplifying my regimen, and saving money, because times are surely rough.
> And when I buy products, I want them to be items of real quality that will truly benefit and/or nourish my hair.
> ...


 
That's actually a brilliant idea!  I'll use them for just that!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

PrincessLinzz said:


> La Colocha said:
> 
> 
> > That's the thing, I'm not sure. I rotate so much I don't have regimen and can't explain what is working.
> ...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like we got a full house LC! First of all, Happy New Year Ladies, many blessings and well wishes to you and your families for the new year.

My Mission:

1. Use up all the extras in my stash till I'm only left with my staples.
2. Maintain the health of my hair.
3. Grow out my twa to shoulder length by December 2010 (in shoulder length challenge)
4. Only buy to replace what I need. 
5. If I must buy then only buy samples, if the company doesn't sell samples then find a fellow LHCF'er who wants to share a full sized product or just do without.


----------



## Charz (Jan 1, 2010)

Yay my title got picked!


----------



## Charz (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I am Charzboss and I am addicted to shopping, especially online.

My mission statement is to pay my $9,000 debt by Dec 2010 by being more conservative with my disposable income. It was $12,000 October 2009...


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

Lamara & Char have mentioned 2 of mine.

Mission
* Get my stash down to staples
* Be more conservative with my disposable income
* Save at minimum $200 a month


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 1, 2010)

Confession, I just bought some Qhemet Biologics  But at least these products are staples so it's not so bad... right?


----------



## mkd (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year Ladies, 

My goals are to not make impulsive purchases. 

Swap things that don't work for me instead of hanging on to them

And to save more money this year. 

Today, I am going to clarify with elucence and try the sintrinillah, thanks Washnset.  I hope my hair likes it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay......

In 2010 I will Shop My Stash.  Strictly Limit My Purchases. Focus on Hair Health.   And Concentrate on Technique and Skills.


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year ladies, wishing you all the very best for 2010!

My mission statement;
-	Being consist with my current hair routine and staples (I went through my experimental (PJ ) period last year which was vital in aiding me to find my current routine, all the equipment I need and staples which are working well for my hair).
-	No new products this year unless the addition will enhance my current routine.
-	My main focus this year will be on consistency and technique.
-	I may treat myself to something every 4 or 6 months (haven’t decide on the time period) these will be; heat pass, hair toy, new product etc. I’m only able to use each treat once throughout the year. 

I really hope I can achieve all this :crossfingers:


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 1, 2010)

The ladies in the local hair store remember me every time I visit and ask me how I like the lastest products i've bought.  my goals are to really get a serious regimen that works for me and stop wanting the products that get the good reviews.


----------



## Starronda (Jan 1, 2010)

I just wanted to make sure *you* were in here 
**_slowly walks back out_**



IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay......
> 
> In 2010 I will Shop My Stash. Strictly Limit My Purchases. Focus on Hair Health. And Concentrate on Technique and Skills.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Starronda said:


> I just wanted to make sure *you* were in here
> **_slowly walks back out_**


 
Thanks Star-Star!  Good Looking Out.

_*yeah...i'm here*_


----------



## Americka (Jan 1, 2010)

2010 Hair Journey Mission Statement:



Continue to live by the Use 1 Buy 1 philosophy (it truly works!)
Only purchase what has proved to work for me (staples!)
Continue to live by a personal budget of $50 a month
No impulse purchases unless the item is on *clearance*
By purchasing and using what has proven to work for me, it eliminates the need to give or throw away unlikeable products. Also, I will not force myself to spend my budget money just because it is there. The :dollar: not spent will rollover and be held for larger purchases. :crossfingers:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Americka said:


> 2010 Hair Journey Mission Statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good Outlook Americka and Great Goals.  I Know you Can Do it!

I'll be watching.....:eye:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm in....

I vow to:

Allot myself $500 from my tax refund to make hair product/appliance purchases for the year. I will not go beyond this amount, and it must cover me for the year. I will also be braiding for majority of the year, which should also save money on product purchases.

I will put at least $200 a month into my savings account that I will start with at least $3,000 from my tax refund. I will have at least $5,000 saved by January, 2011.

I will not make impulse purchases! I use only what has proven to work for my hair. I will attempt to stick to organic products as I transition.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

this year I hope to:

*only purchase natural products for my hair
*support only black owned businesses (regarding hair care)
*purchase items that I KNOW work for my hair (njoi creations, some hairveda products and products from jasmines bath and beauty)
*swap/trade items
*I will definately take advantage of when sites have sales!
*I will also try to improve my hair techniques!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 1, 2010)

..............


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

get it girl! you will definately have your $5000 saved in no time! find a good money market account (MMA) because the interest is a lot better.



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm in....
> 
> I will put at least $200 a month into my savings account that I will start with at least $3,000 from my tax refund. I will have at least $5,000 saved by January, 2011.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> get it girl! you will definately have your $5000 saved in no time! *find a good money market account (MMA) because the interest is a lot better*.



I am looking at a ING CD, the interest rates are pretty good, and it will help me not to touch it, lol. But if you know of a good MMA, please do share.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

go to www.bankrate.com to check out the banks in your area that have great accounts.




MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I am looking at a ING CD, the interest rates are pretty good, and it will help me not to touch it, lol. But if you know of a good MMA, please do share.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

I am a shopaholic

* I want to limit ALL purchases
* I want to shop my stash
* I want to give my self $1 a day for hair purchases for the year! meaning $30 a month
* I want To shop my stash (again) because I have a box at the foot of my bed that is full of all the hair stuff I order because my closets are full!    (hands head very Low)

I want half of this stuff gone by 2011 if not more. I am playing a game with myself to finish all the stuff that just has a smidge left in it. 

* I want to go 90% sulfate free this year ( SMILES)
when I think of more I will be back. Happy New Years Ladies!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> go to www.bankrate.com to check out the banks in your area that have great accounts.



Hey, thanks!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Confession, I just bought some Qhemet Biologics  But at least these products are staples so it's not so bad... right?


 
No its not bad, they are staples



Starronda said:


> I just wanted to make sure *you* were in here
> **_slowly walks back out_**


 



Welcome ladies, i hope that this year is as good as it was last year. I used up a bottle of tw mist last night, i have 3 left and a bottle of jbco. Starting off on a good foot. Im hoping that i can stick to my budget this year. Last year has taught me a few things about sales, for hair the good sales are on black friday and for makeup the good sales are after christmas. Ill see what this year brings as far as savings on things that i purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Welcome ladies, i hope that this year is as good as it was last year. I used up a bottle of tw mist last night, i have 3 left and a bottle of jbco. Starting off on a good foot. Im hoping that i can stick to my budget this year. Last year has taught me a few things about sales, for hair the good sales are on black friday and for makeup the good sales are after christmas. Ill see what this year brings as far as savings on things that i purchase.


 
Girl, Don't Laugh at that  That was Straight Wrongerplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

Im using Chi Iron Guard right now while flat ironing my hair and I LOVE it. I no longer need this Fantasia IC heat protector serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im using Chi Iron Guard right now while flat ironing my hair and *I LOVE it. I no longer need this Fantasia IC heat protector serum.*


 
Good WnS!  It's all about Finding Stuff that you Love while Eliminating Others.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

I just have to figure out what Im going to do with it. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Good WnS! It's all about Finding Stuff that you Love while Eliminating Others.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 1, 2010)

..............


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im using Chi Iron Guard right now while flat ironing my hair and I LOVE it. *I no longer need this Fantasia IC heat protector serum*.


 
I was going to ask what you will do with the bolded but i just saw your other post.



stellagirl76 said:


> So here is my Pledge:
> 
> _“I Pledge to use up the current products in my stash as per the terms of the LHCF “Use up your stash in 2010 challenge”. I will limit myself to one product purchase per month only OR any *EMERGENCY* purchases that are needed. _
> 
> ...


 
Very good post, i pray that you find another job soon.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Very good post, i pray that you find another job soon.



Thanks La Colocha - I am praying too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I just have to figure out what Im going to do with it.*


 
Your SO's little Sis.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

his big sister!

she air drys her hair and doesnt use heat ever so....I need to either give it to someone or toss it.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Your SO's little Sis.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> his big sister!
> 
> she air drys her hair and doesnt use heat ever so....I need to either give it to someone or toss it.


 
I would set it aside for now, how long have you been using chi?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

today was the first time I used the Chi heat protector and I love it. The Fantasia serum was a sticky greasy mess and my flat ironed hair suffered a lot. 




La Colocha said:


> I would set it aside for now, how long have you been using chi?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> today was the first time I used the Chi heat protector and I love it. *The Fantasia serum was a sticky greasy mess and my flat ironed hair suffered a lot*.


 
Yeah, id give it up then. Im glad you found something good to replace it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> today was the first time I used the Chi heat protector and I love it. The Fantasia serum was a sticky greasy mess and my flat ironed hair suffered a lot.



You just saved me from a potentially bad purchase...everytime I go to CVS or Rite Aid, I stand in front of the shelf, asking myself if I should get the Fantasia Serum. I have the spray and love it, but you know how PJs do...
But now I know not to buy it. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You just saved me from a potentially bad purchase...everytime I go to CVS or Rite Aid, I stand in front of the shelf, asking myself if I should get the *Fantasia Serum*. I have the spray and love it, but you know how PJs do...
> But now I know not to buy it. Thanks!


 
I really didn't find it was a 'bad' Serum as far as Serums go. 

And I have 2.  The Clear (Frizz Buster) and the Pink (Heat Protectant).

As with all Serums, you do need to apply 'lightly'.  If you do a Search on Serums/Heat Protectants, you'll see that IC Fantasia Heat Protectant ranks right up there with some of the best on the Market.


----------



## 30something (Jan 1, 2010)

This year I'm not going to buy a darn thing unless its really truly a must buy, like a relaxer and neutralizer. Only buy a new product if I'm replacing a product that I feel most likely will be an improvement. Like Silicon Mix with Silicon Mix Protenia de pearla

I realized that I have more then enough product to make do, if I'm still not seeing the results I want, the problem exist in my technique.

I also try to make a point to my self that, if I do buy a product that preforms better than what I been using, it makes me feel guilty and irritates me.

I have also made a journal to write down what I did to my hair and how it turned out that way I know, what to to do with my hair, this will help me justified not buying something else. I'll say to me self, well what I have already works, why do i need to change it up.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

no problem. I always did the same thing. I always stood in the hair aisle at these stores and wondered if I should buy the serum. Big mistake. I thought it worked well because it was the only thing I had, but now that I have the Chi, I will no longer use the serum.

maybe the serum didnt work well for me. maybe it will work for you?




Chaosbutterfly said:


> You just saved me from a potentially bad purchase...everytime I go to CVS or Rite Aid, I stand in front of the shelf, asking myself if I should get the Fantasia Serum. I have the spray and love it, but you know how PJs do...
> But now I know not to buy it. Thanks!


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 1, 2010)

okay ladies, i'm here!!! i really need a breakthru...DH is starting to question all of the boxes i am receiving in the mail.  Last month i went on a joico frenzy in ordered 9 bottles of products totaling over 150.00.  i knew i was coming and here to put a end to my madness, so i quickly ordered some kinky-curly hair products to try and hairveda's whipped gelly(luv it).  also i have been ordering/buying fitness stuff because i'm desperate to lose weight. i think i spent about(getting the calculator) $260 last month on just fitness stuff....i ordered so much, i cant remember everything i bought.  One day i'll just receive a surprise in the mail...i love surprises.......also, when i placed my hairveda order(just like 1 min)for the whipped gelly. i decided to order some whipped Shea buttercreme....and dang it, that mess was sold out.  My feelings were hurt, i was just trying to get more for my shipping!!! Now that creme is gonna be forever in the back of my head until i get it. wow, i just remember i bought some carols daughter hair products too.. A crap load of hair ties,clips,organizers, and a satin headband....omg i just remember my other purchases MSM and EVCO...also bought biotin.

oh my goodness, somebody stop me i am thee worst!!! i am so ashamed to post this, but its the truth.....

okay here's my pledge, very simple because i lost my damn mind in the last 6 weeks..
-buy absolutely nothing in the next 3 months for my hair or for weight loss(unless those pills work, than i will have to replenish fa sho)
-work on using up my stash and finding staples within it...i will celebrate each time i have an empty bottle to throw away(with a happy dance)
-maybe trade a few products here and there!!
-I will recycle and reuse my old wigs for the next 3 months.

Ladies, it helps if you don't post products name....because folks like me will google the name and next thing i know i'm putting in my paypal pw..... i know i posted some names up above, but i had to rant...lol don't go googling anything now.....


----------



## Eisani (Jan 1, 2010)

LC girl I thought I was gonna have to come up in here cussin 

Happy new year to all my fellow pj's!

Umm, seeing as how I am no longer employed (even though I don't act like it), I have to TRY to cut back on my spending habits. With this in mind, in addition to the fact that my stash is embarrassingly extensive, I could comfortably shop my personal bss for at least a year or more. I'm going to fall back from the forums. That way my pj flare-ups won't be so bad. You know it's bad when u order something and completely forget until they send you an email apologizing for the delay  Hell, I already know what works on my hair so I'm not in search of anything. I just like collecting stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

glamchick84 said:


> *Ladies, it helps if you don't post products name....because folks like me will google the name and next thing i know i'm putting in my paypal pw..... i know i posted some names up above, but i had to rant...lol don't go googling anything now....*.


 
Girl  there will be mention of products, sorry glam, we are not only here to help each other but be smarter about our purchases and help save money. There is nothing wrong with buying products but each of us have to know our limit.



Eisani said:


> LC girl I thought I was gonna have to come up in here cussin
> 
> Happy new year to all my fellow pj's!
> 
> Umm, seeing as how I am no longer employed (even though I don't act like it), I have to TRY to cut back on my spending habits. With this in mind, in addition to the fact that my stash is embarrassingly extensive, I could comfortably shop my personal bss for at least a year or more. I'm going to fall back from the forums. That way my pj flare-ups won't be so bad. You know it's bad when u order something and completely forget until they send you an email apologizing for the delay  Hell, I already know what works on my hair so I'm not in search of anything. I just like collecting stuff.


 
Happy new year to you too eisani, im sorry to hear about your job. I pray that this will be a better year for all of us. I really hope you get something.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 1, 2010)

I found some Pantene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense conditioner under my bed  , 2 bottles so that's 2 more thing I gotta use up  I also found 2 jars of Elasta QP Mango Butter. I gotta clean under my bed, Lord knows what elses is hiding under there...

So I cowashed with the Pantene and liked it it smells really good, reminded me of this white girl back in high school who washed her hair everyday and stayed smelling like Pantene.

I moisturized with the mango butter, I also massaged my scalp for 10 minutes with my JBCO and sulfur. And sealed with Avocado oil. 

I'm mad because my NYE manicure already chipped  and it was a hella expensive bottle of polish so this stuff should have worn like iron.... so I gotta repaint my nails tomorrow *sigh* It's never ending the quest for beauty and grace


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh man  I was soo ready not to purchase any new products in 2010 and then I receive this announcement from QB; ‘_Although we don't have a date, a lusciously rich deep conditioner will make its appearance sometime this year!_’


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

isabella09 said:


> Oh man  I was soo ready not to purchase any new products in 2010 and then I received the following announcement from QB; ‘_Although we don't have a date, a lusciously rich deep conditioner will make its appearance sometime this year!_’


 
Go head qhem, ive been waiting for something new. I don't have a dc, so that gives me time to save up to try it.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok I was a pj when I first started this site but I have gotten good at talking myself down..

But my pledge for the 2010 is

No challenges at all..see to me hair isn't that important..and if Im wasting too much time on hair then Im not doing the world any good.

I will however stay the heck out of BSS for the next 3 months..see I like to go looking around and then find stuff...

Leave all walgreens and cvs alone

Revamp the 20 plus wigs i have 

Really use and play up my hair with all my headbands..

Keep doing my weekly wash and weekly cowash...unless Im in a phony pony..


Keep it coming ladies..


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2010)

I took a bottle of conditioner BACK to the store and got a refund, I am so PROUD of myself. I bought 2 bottles and didn't love it, so I took the unused bottle back


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay so this thread is officially killing me.  Just too freakin funny for words !




20Something said:


> I have also made a journal to write down what I did to my hair and how it turned out that way I know, what to to do with my hair, this will help me justified not buying something else. I'll say to me self, well what I have already works, why do i need to change it up.



This is such a good idea.  I think I may borrow this idea if you don't mind....




glamchick84 said:


> okay ladies, i'm here!!! i really need a breakthru...DH is starting to question all of the boxes i am receiving in the mail.  Last month i went on a joico frenzy in ordered 9 bottles of products totaling over 150.00.  i knew i was coming and here to put a end to my madness, so i quickly ordered some kinky-curly hair products to try and hairveda's whipped gelly(luv it).  also i have been ordering/buying fitness stuff because i'm desperate to lose weight. i think i spent about(getting the calculator) $260 last month on just fitness stuff....i ordered so much, i cant remember everything i bought.  One day i'll just receive a surprise in the mail...i love surprises.......also, when i placed my hairveda order(just like 1 min)for the whipped gelly. i decided to order some whipped Shea buttercreme....and dang it, that mess was sold out.  My feelings were hurt, i was just trying to get more for my shipping!!! Now that creme is gonna be forever in the back of my head until i get it. wow, i just remember i bought some carols daughter hair products too.. A crap load of hair ties,clips,organizers, and a satin headband....omg i just remember my other purchases MSM and EVCO...also bought biotin.
> 
> oh my goodness, somebody stop me i am thee worst!!! i am so ashamed to post this, but its the truth.....
> 
> ...




Okay just too funny for words !!!   I almost wet my self laughing, esp at the bolded.  We must be twins or something.  I so will not be going into any new threads lamenting the next best wonder product because like you before I know it I am also giving up my paypal password.

I also think that as women we like recieving surprises in the post.  I will get my husband to buy me flowers or something from now.  Much friggin cheaper...!



lamaravilla said:


> I found some Pantene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense conditioner under my bed  , 2 bottles so that's 2 more thing I gotta use up  I also found 2 jars of Elasta QP Mango Butter. I gotta clean under my bed, *Lord knows what elses is hiding under there...*
> 
> 
> I'm mad because my NYE manicure already chipped  and it was a hella expensive bottle of polish so this stuff should have worn like iron.... so I gotta repaint my nails tomorrow *sigh* *It's never ending the quest for beauty and grace*



At the bolded - just hilarious !!!

I am still finding products all over my house.  I did a mental calculation the other day and I worked out that I roughly have at least 5,000 GBP in hair, makeup and skin care products just streaming their way around the house.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

I need strength!

Im on the qhemet site now and I need...no WANT...the honey balm!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> I need strength!
> 
> Im on the qhemet site now and I need...no WANT...the honey balm!!!!!!!!


 
You Can't Start Messin' Up the First Day


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw the light and came back to reality!

The shipping would have been $6.00 for the $5.00 2oz. No sir. Me and my super frugal self dont play that!

But I will purchase it one day!




IDareT'sHair said:


> You Can't Start Messin' Up the First Day


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

Fallen Angel said:


> Leave all walgreens and cvs alone


 
Man, that will be tough for me since i can actually see the stores if i look out the window.




IDareT'sHair said:


> You Can't Start Messin' Up the First Day


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey, ladies. Just checking in, marking my place in here. 

I am about to finish up my JBCO so I have to head over to Crown Essentials and get some more in a few. My niece is going to VA to visit some college friends so I am hooking up a big box for her to take down. That will go a long way to emptying out this stash of mine. I also finished another KBB conditioner. I'm going to get more at some point. I held off during the last sale, thank goodness. 

I'll be back later with my 'mission statement.' 

Where are Che, Shay, and everyone???


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Just checking in, marking my place in here.
> 
> I am about to finish up my JBCO so I have to head over to Crown Essentials and get some more in a few. My niece is going to VA to visit some college friends so I am hooking up a big box for her to take down. That will go a long way to emptying out this stash of mine. I also finished another KBB conditioner. I'm going to get more at some point. I held off during the last sale, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. Just checking in, marking my place in here.
> 
> I am about to finish up my JBCO so I have to head over to Crown Essentials and get some more in a few. My niece is going to VA to visit some college friends so I am hooking up a big box for her to take down. That will go a long way to emptying out this stash of mine. I also finished another KBB conditioner. I'm going to get more at some point. I held off during the last sale, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


 
They Be Gettin' They New Years Onnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

isabella09 said:


> Oh man  I was soo ready not to purchase any new products in 2010 and then I receive this announcement from QB; ‘_Although we don't have a date, a lusciously rich deep conditioner will make its appearance sometime this year!_’


 
Thanks for this post . Made me go check my e-mail. Yes, yes, yes . I was hoping her new product would be a dc. Forget Curl Junkie. I know Qhem will come correct . Can't wait.



Brownie518 said:


> Where are Che, Shay, and everyone???


 


La Colocha said:


> *Where Che, Shay, and everyone???*
> 
> I don't know.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> They Be Gettin' They New Years Onnnnnnnnnn!


Sitting up here with this stanky cassia on my hair. I'm also addicted to youtube and I've been on an iTunes kick the past two days. I just bought Melanie Fiona's album on there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Sitting up here with this stanky cassia on my hair.* I'm also addicted to youtube and I've been on an iTunes kick the past two days. I just bought Melanie Fiona's album on there.


 
I Forgot You Said this was going to be a Total Day of Hair Care.............

Enjoy!


----------



## robot. (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, is hairveda open early?

ETA: Nope.  Their website needs serious tweaking.


----------



## mkd (Jan 1, 2010)

Shay, every time I have cassia in my hair, my son says my hair smells like dirt

It appears that my hair loves sintrinillah.  I will know for sure after I finish roller setting.  I think I am going to stick with it and banana brulee.  I don't think I am going to finish the AO conditioners I have, I am over them.  I may give them to my sister.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> Shay, every time I have cassia in my hair, my son says my hair smells like dirt
> 
> It appears that my hair loves sintrinillah. I will know for sure after I finish roller setting. I think I am going to stick with it and banana brulee. I don't think I am going to finish the AO conditioners I have, I am over them. I may give them to my sister.


 
How often do you do your cassia treatments? How much do you use? I do a gloss so I mix it with conditioner, honey, and oils.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm glad you like the sitrinillah. I'm expecting the banana brulee to come in the mail soon.



mkd said:


> Shay, every time I have cassia in my hair, my son says my hair smells like dirt
> 
> It appears that my hair loves sintrinillah.  I will know for sure after I finish roller setting.  I think I am going to stick with it and banana brulee.  I don't think I am going to finish the AO conditioners I have, I am over them.  I may give them to my sister.


----------



## mkd (Jan 1, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> How often do you do your cassia treatments? How much do you use? I do a gloss so I mix it with conditioner, honey, and oils.


 I do it every other friday.  I use about 50g per treatment.  I mix with warm water and olive oil.  How often do you do them Shay?  Do you like your results?


----------



## mkd (Jan 1, 2010)

washnset said:


> I'm glad you like the sitrinillah. I'm expecting the banana brulee to come in the mail soon.


 I saw you post in that thread where the banana brulee was being sold!  Have you used it before?  I really like it, I am ordering some more on monday.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 1, 2010)

nope. I haven't used it before. I hope I'll like it.



mkd said:


> I saw you post in that thread where the banana brulee was being sold!  Have you used it before?  I really like it, I am ordering some more on monday.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 1, 2010)

Hola chicas! I hesitated to even lurk in here at first. I didn't want to be tempted into buying any products.

Back in May or June of 09 I realized that I had no new clothes, but a closet full of hair products. I'm like what the hell? How the heck did I have nothing to wear to work but have more conditioner than a Sally's?  I forced myself to buy some business clothes, but decided at that moment that I need to go cold turkey. I also had to make sure I didn't substitute a bad habit (my love of hair products) for another bad habit (my love of clothes shopping) so I stopped going to the mall.  It wasn't easy and what I realized is that I loooooove trying out stuff that everyone else talks about. I really like to put stuff on my hair!  Just thinking about it makes me all giddy and happy LOL  In August I bought a bunch of stuff from Jasmine's and Afroveda knowing it was going to be a while before I purchased again.  After that I didn't allow myself to buy anything else till my stash was gone.  I probably was shaking like a crack head LOL

In December I bought about $20 worth of products. I thought I was going to throw up LMAO  I now go to CVS and Walgreens but all I allow myself to buy is maybe Suave conditioners (boring) or some bobby pins if I am out.  I go to Whole Foods and I allow myself one bottle of AOHR, which I mix with a cheapie conditioner so it will last me a month. 

Its now January and I've been on Jasmine's, Afroveda, and Hairveda websites all day looking at stuff LMAO  But haven't ordered anything.  I will probably buy some stuff for my birthday next month, but I refuse to spend $150-$200 a month anymore on hair products.


----------



## mkd (Jan 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hola chicas! I hesitated to even lurk in here at first. I didn't want to be tempted into buying any products.
> 
> Back in May or June of 09 *I realized that I had no new clothes, but a closet full of hair products. I'm like what the hell? How the heck did I have nothing to wear to work but have more conditioner than a Sally's?* I forced myself to buy some business clothes, but decided at that moment that I need to go cold turkey. I also had to make sure I didn't substitute a bad habit (my love of hair products) for another bad habit (my love of clothes shopping) so I stopped going to the mall. It wasn't easy and what I realized is that I loooooove trying out stuff that everyone else talks about. I really like to put stuff on my hair! Just thinking about it makes me all giddy and happy LOL In August I bought a bunch of stuff from Jasmine's and Afroveda knowing it was going to be a while before I purchased again. After that I didn't allow myself to buy anything else till my stash was gone. I probably was shaking like a crack head LOL
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I could have written this, especially the bolded.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

Today I used up Moist 24/7, Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea+Mango, and Afroveda's Hisbiscus Oil.  I have tons more Moist 24/7.  It's the ish . I have one more Lustrasilk which I only purchased following someone else's cassia gloss recipe.  I won't repurchase it. I won't repurchase the Hibiscus oil either.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> I do it every other friday. I use about 50g per treatment. I mix with warm water and olive oil. How often do you do them Shay? Do you like your results?


 
This is only my 2nd time.  I really hate the mess. I plan to do them every 3 months. I feel like I got a little shine but I hear it is a cumulative effect so that's why I plan to continue with them.  I've never done a paste with any of my powders. I generally do tea rinses or glosses.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2010)

ok im really late. hey ladies.
ummm lets see, my goals are to retain as much length and health as i can.  i also need to save some money. i want to get my stash down to staples.

today i went to target and purchased a hand mixer and i semi hate it 
on the lowest setting it splashed stuff everywhere. but nonetheless i whipped my mix and it came out yummy. it is shea butter, coco butter, evoo and evco. its more evoo and shea butter than anything else and the mix melts right into an oil in my hands.

i used my kbb super silky today for the first time and i love it.
i also deepconditioned today on dry hair with afroveda ashlii amal and i have one more use left. even though i love it it will not be a repurchase.

and my ex gave me enough cocoa butter for 2 more mixes. it smells yummy.


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 2, 2010)

This is part of my new resolution for my hair to not keep buying stuff and stick to what works. I saw the thread about new Joico products but I did'nt go in and I feel ok. I must finish my products before I buy a new one
I gave some stuff away at a recent meet up but also gained some new products, at least they were free!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought all of my staples for the year.  I have made a promise to my self not to buy anything in 2010.  I dont even need to replace staples cause I bought at least 6 of everything, I have like 40-60 cowash conditioners (mixture of protein and moisture) 10 jars of coconut oil. Serums, an FHI flatiron, FHI blow dryer, I have a Pibbs, a steamer, 2 Maxiglides. Enough bags of hair to last me this year.  6 wigs still in the box. I am too through!  


I AM NOT BUY NOT ONE RUBBER BAND (GOODY SAFE ONE ) FOR MY HAIR I HAVE ENOUGh!!!!!!

PLEASE PRAY ME THROUGH THIS CAUSE I AM GOING TO NEED IT.


----------



## aluv (Jan 2, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies, Happy New Year!!!  Well for 2010, I am officially going to join this thread and the other B1U1 and also declare myself a REFORMED PJ!!  I have always lurked in this thread both part 1 & part 2 and can fully relate to the addictions, buy 1 use 1, impulse buys, sales referrals (CB aka the pusha)  and homemade receipes!!! 

I appreciate the fact that this thread had a little of everything -- but mostly sisterhood where you would share info, encourage and support one another!!  I surely got in trouble at work as I laughed out loud on quite a few of the posts in here and enjoyed the fact that IDTH would always post something to keep the thread on the 1st page.  I found myself looking forward to CB youtube video reviews and sale updates, hearing about Che's soft hair, Shay's transitioning products and LC's shea butter mixes -- (the starting original members).

Folks on the job and my son think I am crazy when I talk about LHCF -- so i just keep the enjoying the thread and the forum by myself.  The best $ I have spent!!!

*My goals for the year*
- Maintain the health of my hair
- Shop my stash for the next 6 months
- Put the $ saved into a account for emergency purposes only
- Make better purchasing decisions which will be very limited
- Organize my closets and products to easily access them to effectively use them up and know what I have to sell, exchange or give away.

Anyway, here's to supporting, encouraging and learning from one another every quarter in this new year!!  May you all succeed in your goals or at least strive to make a difference in your life.  LC you are doing a great job as the leader of the thread --A Special THANKS 2 U!!!


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

I kept reading the title of this thread and would jump right over it. To enter is to admit there are somethings I need to work through. But is not ingratitude to accumulate more and more in an effort to find a utopia of hair care products? I have the same problem with books as well. So ladies, I will not be over run. I went through all the "crates" skincare, face care, hair care and separated. I'm using up and want to work through this thing by the spring so that I will be free - of stuff. 

I'm doing the same with clothes, and kitchen appliances. 

I want to be "French" 
(meaning I want those few items (clothes, books, personal care) that work and its extremely simple but makes me look flawless) - this is the goal


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

I finally used up all of my YTC mud mask.  So that means I am using Sitrinillah, Jessicurl WDT, and AOHSR as my moisture dcs.  When Qhemet comes out with her dc and I fall in love with it then I will move AOHSR back to cowash status or out completely. Seriously it is painful getting that and AOGPB out of the bottle. I know I transferred AOGPB to a jar but it was not fun .


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 2, 2010)

_*walks into thread with head hung low*_

I consider myself a reformed PJ. I've been on my HHJ for over 2 yrs now and have jumped on and off many bandwagons...leaving me with an abundent amount of products. I made pledge to myself after my last relaxer to get my act togeter. I initally found it overwhelming to figure out how to use up my stash the most effectively, while incorporating it into my reggie that actually works. I decided to just pick a few products out with each relaxer stretch and add them into my reggie. This is what I'm doing...

My personal pledge is as follows:
1. Write down my reggie and stick to it
2. Use one non staple product with each wash/cowash
3. Incorporate one oil into my DC/prepoo
4. Buy no new products
5. Use up one growth aide

Out of all the oils I have (vatika frosting, Shakia oil, KeraCare Essential oils & JBCO) choose JBCO. I'm mixing it into my DC and I actually like it! My nonstaple cond are HH Hello Hydration and Rusk which I use as a prepoo. My stash has quite a few growth aids (Surge 14, Surge UltraMax, OCT, MT, & Beemine). During this 10 week pledge I'm using Surge 14. 

I've only fell short of #4 once and the product turned out to be a dude leaving my hair with too much protien. Right now I'm having an itch to buy Yes to Carrots really really bad!! I think I will treat myself to it after I complete this 10 week stretch.


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finally used up all of my YTC mud mask. So that means I am using Sitrinillah, Jessicurl WDT, and AOHSR as my moisture dcs. When Qhemet comes out with her dc and I fall in love with it then I will move AOHSR back to cowash status or out completely. Seriously it is painful getting that and AOGPB out of the bottle. I know I transferred AOGPB to a jar but it was not fun .


 
Lawd knows I shouldn't even be asking this....but how did you like the YTC? :scratchch


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finally used up all of my YTC mud mask.  So that means I am using Sitrinillah, Jessicurl WDT, and AOHSR as my moisture dcs. * When Qhemet comes out with her dc* and I fall in love with it then I will move AOHSR back to cowash status or out completely. Seriously it is painful getting that and AOGPB out of the bottle. I know I transferred AOGPB to a jar but it was not fun .



 When is this supposed to premier????


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 2, 2010)

brownine, my njoi creations is on its way! I cant wait to use her shampoo and new pomade!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2010)

washnset said:


> brownine, my njoi creations is on its way! I cant wait to use her shampoo and new pomade!



I can't wait to see how you like them both!! My order is on its way, too. Just got my shipping notice.


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> When is this supposed to premier????


 
 QB haven’t given a date release date yet but it will be sometime this year. I can’t wait  :bouncegre. 
Here is the announcement I received from QB; ‘_Although we don't have a date, a lusciously rich deep conditioner will make its appearance sometime this year!’_


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

isabella09 said:


> QB haven’t given a date release date yet but it will be sometime this year. I can’t wait  :bouncegre.
> Here is the announcement I received from QB; ‘_Although we don't have a date, a lusciously rich deep conditioner will make its appearance sometime this year!’_



I will be the first one ordering it! Shoot......


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I will be the first one ordering it! Shoot......


 
 I know exactly what you mean! I don’t even need a new DC but it’s a QB product and I can’t overlook this delicious sounding new addition ..... I'm so weak


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

Y'all see! ^^^^^^^ The past umm 5 posts, that's why we are in here NOW!!!


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

isabella09 said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I don’t even need a new DC but it’s a QB product and I can’t overlook this delicious sounding new addition ..... I'm so weak



Girl..... I am tryin to make Hairveda, Shescentit and Qhemet my main lines! If I can get a great DC from Qhemet, I won't need to order the Ashli Amala from Afroveda anymore!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

Afternoon ladies 

I've been busy all day, cleaning, doing laundry, and categorizing my products. 

I used up Victoria's Secret So Sexy Shine Serum today. Not going to be a repurchase, the only thing I would repurchase from that line is the Moisturizing conditioner, I can use that and not wear perfume for days it smells so good and lingers too. 

I also used up my Nu Gro leave in, this was one stinky sucker  I'm in my house smelling like garlic now  Everytime I turn my head I want to gag. I'm starting to realize I am very sensitive to smells.


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 2, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Y'all see! ^^^^^^^ The past umm 5 posts, that's why we are in here NOW!!!


 
  Who me?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> Lawd knows I shouldn't even be asking this....but how did you like the YTC? :scratchch


I like it a lot.  I just want more product for my money.  It's $12.99 for 8.45 oz which isn't that bad but I only get two uses out of it.  So I'm moving on. It leaves my hair very soft and moisturized.  I tried the condish and hated it but really liked the mud mask.   



Brownie518 said:


> When is this supposed to premier????


Same thing Isabella said.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2010)

Y'all a trip.  Talking about what new products you can't wait to try and buy in a pj thread.  Its like Alcoholics talking about what drink they're gonna have after the AA meeting.  Just friggin priceless I tell you !!! LMAO and ROFL !!!


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Y'all a trip.  Talking about what new products you can't wait to try and buy in a pj thread.  Its like Alcoholics talking about what drink they're gonna have after the AA meeting.  Just friggin priceless I tell you !!! LMAO and ROFL !!!



Well if people can make more wise and informed decisions from talking about their experiences, I do not see the problem.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> Lawd knows I shouldn't even be asking this....but how did you like the YTC? :scratchch




Like Shay said, its too expensive for the amount of product. I would only try it if it is on massive sale. Don't wanna fall in love with something though that is expensive.


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> 
> *I also used up my Nu Gro leave in, this was one stinky sucker  I'm in my house smelling like garlic now*  Everytime I turn my head I want to gag. I'm starting to realize I am very sensitive to smells.



You had NuGro too! I have 3 bottles of the stuff plus some of the conditioner and a jar of the DC that I have to find a way to get through. They sent me the mild scent too and it still is off. I actually like the conditioner, but its too watery for the price (mostly water IMO), it really lays the hair smoothly - both textured and bone relaxed. The DC does the same thing. But I want it all....great product and great smell.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> It appears that my hair loves sintrinillah.  I will know for sure after I finish roller setting.  I think I am going to stick with it and banana brulee.



See, this post reminded me that I have a brand new jar of Banana Brulee I bought so I could revisit. Looks like it's time to take inventory.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> You had NuGro too! I have 3 bottles of the stuff plus some of the conditioner and a jar of the DC that I have to find a way to get through. They sent me the mild scent too and it still is off. I actually like the conditioner, but its too watery for the price (mostly water IMO), it really lays the hair smoothly - both textured and bone relaxed. The DC does the same thing. But I want it all....great product and great smell.



I'm the same I can't use a product if it smells bad, I don't care how well it works for my hair. 

I liked the shampoo, smelt like cherries, and yeah the conditioner was really thin, I never tried the DC though.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Like Shay said, its too expensive for the amount of product. I would only try it if it is on massive sale. Don't wanna fall in love with something though that is expensive.


 
That's a great point about not falling in love with an expensive product.  I always ask myself would I pay full price for something if it wasn't on sale. Qhemet is my only expensive product line.  It's worth it IMO because a little bit goes a long way and that's a sign of quality in my book.


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

I added sandalwood to the spray bottle and its tolerable. I only apply at night and I have the alcohol based product (the alcohol free moisturizer is the strongest).

...did it work for you BTW?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I added sandalwood to the spray bottle and its tolerable. I only apply at night and I have the alcohol based product (the alcohol free moisturizer is the strongest).
> 
> ...did it work for you BTW?



I had the alcohol free one  I didn't notice a difference in growth or manageability. I only bought one of each product though so I doubt I would have seen results that quickly, plus I wasn't very consistent with it.

What's funny is Sunshyne from Hairlicious just started using the line and she seems to love it.


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the line is funny that way. Like I said the conditioner is great...but after revisiting the ingred list in my head, the apple pectin always stuck out to me as the possible reason my strands lay so smoothly after rinsing. 

It really did help with shedding though...but again it was the garlic most likely.


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, double post


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

aluv said:


> Good Morning Ladies, Happy New Year!!! Well for 2010, I am officially going to join this thread and the other B1U1 and also declare myself a REFORMED PJ!! I have always lurked in this thread both part 1 & part 2 and can fully relate to the addictions, buy 1 use 1, impulse buys, sales referrals (CB aka the pusha)  and homemade receipes!!!
> 
> I appreciate the fact that this thread had a little of everything -- but mostly sisterhood where you would share info, encourage and support one another!! I surely got in trouble at work as I laughed out loud on quite a few of the posts in here and enjoyed the fact that IDTH would always post something to keep the thread on the 1st page. I found myself looking forward to CB youtube video reviews and sale updates, hearing about Che's soft hair, Shay's transitioning products and LC's shea butter mixes -- (the starting original members).
> 
> ...


 
Aww thank you hun, but that thread would have been nothing without my girls, we stick together and get down when we need to. Welcome and i hope you enjoy yourself.



HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I want to be "French" *
> *(meaning I want those few items (clothes, books, personal care) that work and its extremely simple but makes me look flawless) - this is the* goal


 
To the bolded, i want to be there one day.



Charzboss said:


> I will be the first one ordering it! Shoot......


 
Ha, and i will be right behind you.



Charzboss said:


> Well if people can make more wise and informed decisions from talking about their experiences, I do not see the problem.


 
That's what its all about, helping one another to make informed decisions and not just jump on a product because its the in thing to do.



stellagirl76 said:


> Y'all a trip. Talking about what new products you can't wait to try and buy in a pj thread. Its like Alcoholics talking about what drink they're gonna have after the AA meeting. Just friggin priceless I tell you !!! LMAO and ROFL !!!


 
We are all pj's and there will be buying, but this thread is to help people make better choices, save money and not be overwhelmed with alot of products. We are all on a different path but here to support one another.. No matter what that path may be.


----------



## 30something (Jan 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Y'all a trip.  Talking about what new products you can't wait to try and buy in a pj thread.  Its like Alcoholics talking about what drink they're gonna have after the AA meeting.  Just friggin priceless I tell you !!! LMAO and ROFL !!!



Funny because, after reading some post I actually kind of wanted to try new stuff... but no    no more products


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

20Something said:


> Funny because, after reading some post I actually kind of wanted to try new stuff... but no    no more products


 
There is nothing wrong with trying new stuff. But you have to do what is best for your journey. When i hear about new things, alot of the times i sit back and wait. I do research and see what the ingredients are and wait for reviews. Then if i feel like i have to have it, i get a sample. That way im not commited to a big bottle if it doesn't work. Its easier and cheaper going that route. And also some reviews will be a turn off. 

1. learn what your hair likes and doesn't like.
2. Learn your ingredients and what benefits they may have for you.
3. Do your research on a vendor before buying a product
4. If at all possible buy a sample first.

There will be temptation 20 something but these 4 things can help you avoid wasting money and being disapointed, and left with a product that doesn't work for you. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi ladies
I am baby product junkie, meaning I am just starting to go overboard. But its not too bad yet.  I have not found my staples yet beside my clarifying shampoo, so I am still trying stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *but I refuse to spend $150-$200 a month anymore on hair products.*


 
Or More

We are So >>HERE<<

I'm Done


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

Charz, I like your hairveda review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Seriously it is painful getting that and AOGPB out of the bottle. I know I transferred AOGPB to a jar but it was not fun .*


 
I Did the same thing a couple of weeks ago.  And it was Difficult. 

I added a drop or two of warm water shook hard and I also cut the Bottle Open

I have another 11oz Bottle of GPB I will transfer that as well.  I wish they all came in Jars or Squeezable Tubes.

After I use up my other AO's GPB will probably be the only one I keep on Hand  It's kinda the _Best of both Worlds_.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2010)

LC--Great posts !

Also what's great about hanging with the pjs  I'm sure somebody in here has tried what you may be interested in.  

I finished a Nature Fusion condish.  Only 4 more to go. I also finished Hairveda's ACV rinse.  I think I have 3 more.  I was able to get 5 uses out of it.  If I stop acting a fool with it I think I could get 6-8 uses out of it.   So far I like it.  Not ready to put the stamp of approval on yet.  It smells good to me which surprised me because I expected it to sting my nose.

Lamara--I forgot I also use the Shea Butter Lotion from Komaza. Char sent me a sample. It smells so good.  Buttercream frosting I think. It's got a thick consistency.  It lasted me forever.  I use it on wet hair.  Other moisturizers I use on wet hair to give you an idea are HV Whipped Baggy Cream and Darcy's Transitioning Cream.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, I like your hairveda review!





Thanks girl!!


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

peacelove is open. *runs off*


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> peacelove is open. *runs off*


 
Oh snap * runs, falls down, cwalks and runs again*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Oh snap * runs, falls down, cwalks and runs again**.


 
Lawd Help 'Em.............

And It's Only January 2nd?


_*throws up hand and backs out repeating...i will shop my stash in '10*_


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Help 'Em.............
> 
> And It's Only January 2nd?
> 
> ...



oke:


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 2, 2010)

1.)To stay on track with my HHJ and retain growth.
2.)Figure out that fine between being open to new ides, techniques, and good advice vs.falling prey to passing fads.
3.)Stick to a budget.
4.)I'm still figuring out/tweaking my staples so pin down my core staple products.
5.) Be consistent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> oke:


 
Happy New Year Robot!

Naw......I'm Straight. Today.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Oh snap * runs, falls down, cwalks and runs again*.


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy New Year Robot!
> 
> Naw......I'm Straight. Today.



oh, ai'ight.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm gonna hold off, I really want to buy some stuff but I'm going to wait until at least June.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *oh, ai'ight.*


 
I Did Love Her YT Video!  And You All Said her Fragrances are Serious!

Girl, Imma _Really Try_ Do This 

But, I can't make any Promises when Qhemet comes out with the DC and/or SheScentIt's New Reconstructor


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw the qhemet detangling ghee in the exchange forum, but the shipping is a no no.


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Did Love Her YT Video!  And You All Said her Fragrances are Serious!
> 
> Girl, Imma _Really Try_ Do This
> 
> But, I can't make any Promises when Qhemet comes out with the DC and/or SheScentIt's New Reconstructor



you do what you gotta do! 

i'm only jumping on it because it's a one-woman business. i wanna try it before something else happens.

so peacelove and shescentit will be my last purchases and then i'm done.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> But, I can't make any Promises when Qhemet comes out with the DC and/or SheScentIt's New Reconstructor



Same!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Did Love Her YT Video! And You All Said her Fragrances are Serious!
> 
> Girl, Imma _Really Try_ Do This
> 
> But, I can't make any Promises when Qhemet comes out with the DC and/or SheScentIt's New Reconstructor


 You can do it T. 

La, did you order?  What did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> You can do it T.
> 
> La, did you order? What did you get?


 
Girl, I'm sitting Up in this Piece Looking Like ULTA 

Things Gotta Change.


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'm sitting Up in this Piece Looking Like *ULTA*
> 
> Things Gotta Change.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks robo, as some of you know ive been using my shea for a few weeks and this is a staple moisturizer for me. I haven't been using anything else. I have found a staple moisturizer for hair and body. 1 product. Now if i could wash, condition and dc my hair with it, that would be a miracle.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> You can do it T.
> 
> La, did you order? What did you get?


 
You know i did, im almost of of shea butter. I got more sunshine and ill just leave it at that.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'm sitting Up in this Piece Looking Like ULTA
> 
> Things Gotta Change.


 
They will, one day at a time, you have already came so far, keep on going.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Well if people can make more wise and informed decisions from talking about their experiences, I do not see the problem.



Sorry if I offended anyone - it was meant in warn hearted jest ???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks robo, a*s some of you know ive been using my shea for a few weeks and this is a staple moisturizer for me. I haven't been using anything else. I have found a staple moisturizer for hair and body.* 1 product. Now if i could wash, condition and dc my hair with it, that would be a miracle.


 
It's all about Finding Products that Work for You. Eliminating What Doesn't (Clutter). Making Future Informed Decisions. Building Your Personal Hair Regimen. And Establishing Your Own Personal Healthy Hair Goals.

If you can do all that, Still Have Fun & Grow A Head FULL of Healthy Hair, Reduce Your Spending (on frivilous purchases) ...

Then, IMO, You've each made things what they should be, For You.

We are All Here to Support Each Other _irrespective_ of what 'our particular hair goals are'

Lord Knows, I cannot talk.....We are all just One Step Away from Being Caught Up.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn I want some of that shea butter. I'm getting off this computer


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Damn I want some of that shea butter. I'm getting off this computer


 Me too Lamara.  Then I thought about the shea butter that I have at my house along with the gazillion oils.  I have to at least use the shea I have first.


----------



## aluv (Jan 2, 2010)

Shoot, shoot , dayum -- I'm home alone, conditioner in my head, listening to music and not being focused.  I resisted many a sales since Black Friday, but couldn't resist getting my one/ try 3 of my favorite butters - shea all the way. 

Thanks to Robotcore & LC (at least I'll smell good) 

This is a shame - sigh.  O.K. quick recovery plan -- take lunch to work for rest of the month!!!!  Boy, that Qhemet DC better not come out until after Easter!!! sheesh.....  That's it I'm so done!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Me too Lamara. Then I thought about the shea butter that I have at my house along with the gazillion oils. I have to at least use the shea I have first.


 
Yeah.  Use that Up First mk!  Plus, You know you have to pay for Shipping.erplexed

After you use it and some of your oils, then you won't feel so bad. 

Put it on your list for a 'possible' purchase in the Spring.  

Or a Future Reward for Using up a bunch of Stuff.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 2, 2010)

One of y'all needs to win the powerball and then support all of our pj'isms in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

aluv said:


> Shoot, shoot , dayum -- I'm home alone, conditioner in my head, listening to music and not being focused. *I resisted many a sales since Black Friday, but couldn't resist getting my one/ try 3 of my favorite butters - shea all the way.
> *
> Thanks to Robotcore & LC (at least I'll smell good)
> 
> This is a shame - sigh. O.K. quick recovery plan -- take lunch to work for rest of the month!!!! Boy, that Qhemet DC better not come out until after Easter!!! sheesh..... That's it I'm so done!!!


 
A:  If it works for Your Hair, Skin etc....(Multiple Purposes) then it will be well worth it.  And you'll know it's something that works for you. 

Which may 'help' you eliminate some things that don't.  So, Look at it that way.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone - it was meant in warn hearted jest ???



Don't worry about it 

This isn't directed at you btw. I just know that when people go cold turkey on being a pj, most of the time it doesn't work. Furthermore, after the cold turkey stage, pjism blows outta proportion causing a spending frenzy. I have gone through it, and I am sure many people in this thread have experienced the same.

If this thread curbs my spending by for example:

*Letting me know of a 20% discount to save money on something I was willing to buy anyway regardless of the price......

*Exposing me to bad reviews on a product, thus allowing me to avoid purchasing it....

*Exposing me to a good product that may become a staple for me, therefore deterring me from buying other products to fill a void....

*Establishes a platform for trading or sampling products.....

.....then I am all for it.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

aluv said:


> This is a shame - sigh.  O.K. quick recovery plan -- take lunch to work for rest of the month!!!!



Good Idea! I am making a grocery list as we speak.

I take a train 1.5 hours one way to work in Downtown DC, so the lunch thing can be difficult. But I know I can do it with preparation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone - it was meant in warn hearted jest ???


 
I also like to Lurk in the Use Up Your Stash Thread from time to time to get helpful tips, information from Folx successfully Using Up/Eliminating their products.

The Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge Helped me Focus on Using Up a Bunch of Products I currently Have Open by Focusing on Using them weekly until they are gone. (which is why I didn't officially join) But I Find it very Helpful. 

All threads are Useful, if they can help someone 'struggling' get to their desired Goal.  (Hopefully, that's why they're created in the First Place).


----------



## 30something (Jan 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> There is nothing wrong with trying new stuff. But you have to do what is best for your journey. When i hear about new things, alot of the times i sit back and wait. I do research and see what the ingredients are and wait for reviews. Then if i feel like i have to have it, i get a sample. That way im not commited to a big bottle if it doesn't work. Its easier and cheaper going that route. And also some reviews will be a turn off.
> 
> 1. learn what your hair likes and doesn't like.
> 2. Learn your ingredients and what benefits they may have for you.
> ...



I found out what works great in my hair now so that the first step. but there is always that feeling of ...omg! there might just be a product that works EVEN better than what I already have. That is the hardest part. 

Another thing i found out is that if I do too much research I find a trillion rave reviews, which makes it even harder now to not want to try it out . So now I'm at the point of having a list of things I want to buy AFTER I run out... But I think I gotten it under control now.


----------



## aluv (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> A: If it works for Your Hair, Skin etc....(Multiple Purposes) then it will be well worth it. And you'll know it's something that works for you.
> 
> Which may 'help' you eliminate some things that don't. So, Look at it that way.


 
Yes, Thanks.  Shea butter is definitely a multi purpose item and her prices are reasonable - so it's all good.

Char, I use a great rubbermaid set that I can carry salad and other quick dishes to heat in the microwave at work -- they come in different sizes in Target.  That way, food is guaranteed not to leak out even in a plastic bag. HTH  I know eating dry sandwiches is not going to cut it!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 2, 2010)

my goals are to have healthy long hair and patience


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

I purchased a hair steamer today! Hooray! Its an investment for me and my family. Between me, my 4 girls, my sister, mom, and niece we should get tons of use out of this.  Plus my goal is to not visit the salon till June, if I go at all.

I bought products back in November to make my own deep conditioners.  So far its lasted me 3 months.  I just attached the awesome conditioner I made.  I threw in all kinds of my favorite things - a creamsicle smell, conditioner, guar gum, shea butter, about 4 different oils, silk amino acids... it was fun making this and it'll last about a month. I have hair dye in my hair (Tints of Nature from Whole Foods) and I'm going to use my home made DC, rollerset my own hair and I'll post a picture when I'm done.  When this batch is done I can make some more. 

I've decided that 2010 is the year I have to take the "Do-It-Yourself" one step further and make my own products. It saves me money, I know what's in it, I am saving on shipping fees, this lasts longer and I will stop the addiction to buying for the sake of buying.  I watch that show Hoarders on TV and wow its not too far fetched to think that could be me if I don't cut it out.

BY THE WAY just wanted to add I'm all for supporting Minority owned businesses!! I just have to realize that buying 4 conditioners at $25 a pop just isn't right for my wallet.


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I purchased a hair steamer today! Hooray! Its an investment for me and my family. Between me, my 4 girls, my sister, mom, and niece we should get tons of use out of this. Plus my goal is to not visit the salon till June, if I go at all.
> 
> I bought products back in November to make my own deep conditioners. So far its lasted me 3 months. I just attached the awesome conditioner I made. I threw in all kinds of my favorite things - a creamsicle smell, conditioner, guar gum, shea butter, about 4 different oils, silk amino acids... it was fun making this and it'll last about a month. I have hair dye in my hair (Tints of Nature from Whole Foods) and I'm going to use my home made DC, rollerset my own hair and I'll post a picture when I'm done.
> 
> I've decided that 2010 is the year I have to take the "Do-It-Yourself" one step further and make my own products. It saves me money, I know what's in it, I am saving on shipping fees, this lasts longer and I will stop the addiction to buying for the sake of buying. I watch that show Hoarders on TV and wow its not too far fetched to think that could be me if I don't cut it out.


 I want a steamer really bad.  I bought a professional dryer last year and I have gotten a lot of use out of it.  I know that I would use a steamer at least once a week.  I am definitely going to purchase one this year.


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

Boston Maria, what kind of results have you gotten with your homemade deep conditioner?


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Everybody!

  My only goal now is to reduce my online spending. I'm tired of paying shipping and waiting for my products. I like going to one store and buying most of my hair products. The only product line that I plan on purchasing online is Qhemet Biologics. It's going to be hard saying goodbye to Hairveda and Darcy Botanicals.

  I went to Walmart today to buy Avalon Organics Lavender Nourishing Shampoo and Garnier Fructis Fortifying Deep Conditioner 3 Minute Masque. I used it already and it seems to work well on my hair. I guess that will be my new shampoo and dc.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Boston Maria, what kind of results have you gotten with your homemade deep conditioner?



Well so far so good. I wanted to see if my hair continued to thrive or if my mad scientist skills would give me a set back ahahaha   I'm still experimenting here and there. I bought huge 16 oz bottles of different hair oils - coconut, avocado, hemp seed, etc.. and that was in November. I've used them as hot oil treatments, alone to dry hair, in my own conditioner, in other deep conditioners (such as AOHR) and they're pretty much still fill.  I know that they will probably last me another 4 months or more.  

So to answer your question my hair seems just fine. If I make anything that will give me 1 inch of growth a month trust me I'll let you guys know! LOL I'll quit my job and sell that for a living


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I purchased a hair steamer today! Hooray! Its an investment for me and my family. Between me, my 4 girls, my sister, mom, and niece we should get tons of use out of this. Plus my goal is to not visit the salon till June, if I go at all.


 
This Will Hands Down, Be the Single Best Investment You've Made in Your Hair Care Journey.

_Better than any Flat Iron, Blow Dryer_, etc....This Piece of Equipment will make all those Conditioners you've just Created Perform at Optimal Levels. Virtually Eliminates Tangles and make Detangling a Breeze.  It's Quiet and it's just a great "tool" to Own.

I am of the Personal Belief, that Any Serious Hair Afficinado should have a Steamer (if Space & Finances Permit).


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

20Something said:


> I found out what works great in my hair now so that the first step. but there is always that feeling of ...omg! *there might just be a product that works EVEN better than what I already have. That is the hardest part. *
> 
> Another thing i found out is that if I do too much research I find a trillion rave reviews, which makes it even harder now to not want to try it out . So now I'm at the point of having a list of things I want to buy AFTER I run out... But I think I gotten it under control now.


 
To the bold, girl there is always something better than the next thing. I think that is the reason that a majority of us are pj's. But when you finally settle on something its a good feeling. I have to make a list also for this year.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Will Hands Down, Be the Single Best Investment You've Made in Your Hair Care Journey.
> 
> _Better than any Flat Iron, Blow Dryer_, etc....This Piece of Equipment will make all those Conditioners you've just Created Perform at Optimal Levels. Virtually Eliminates Tangles and make Detangling a Breeze. It's Quiet and it's just a great "tool" to Own.
> 
> I am of the Personal Belief, that Any Serious Hair Afficinado should have a Steamer (if Space & Finances Permit).


 

 <---- Husband must have informed them of me....I must not be tempted to buy a steamer)  (still tempted BUT.....Holding out)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> <---- Husband must have informed them of me....I must not be tempted to buy a steamer)  (still tempted BUT.....Holding out)


 
Girl, Much as You Love Doing Your Hair.............You NEED A STEAMER

Maybe a Valentine's Day Gift?  _*but you gotta get one*erplexed_


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I purchased a hair steamer today! Hooray! Its an investment for me and my family. Between me, my 4 girls, my sister, mom, and niece we should get tons of use out of this. Plus my goal is to not visit the salon till June, if I go at all.
> 
> I bought products back in November to make my own deep conditioners. So far its lasted me 3 months. I just attached the awesome conditioner I made. I threw in all kinds of my favorite things - a creamsicle smell, conditioner, guar gum, shea butter, about 4 different oils, silk amino acids... it was fun making this and it'll last about a month. I have hair dye in my hair (Tints of Nature from Whole Foods) and I'm going to use my home made DC, rollerset my own hair and I'll post a picture when I'm done. When this batch is done I can make some more.
> 
> ...


 
Maria you have done so well turning your pjism around. I have watched people(pjs) all last year and you could get down. But when you found afroveda i saw you settle and now your making your own things. You are an inspiration. And your hair is bangin.


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

my shea nuts should be here monday.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> my *shea nuts* should be here monday.


 
.....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Maria you have done so well turning your pjism around. *I have watched people(pjs) all last year and you could get down*. But when you found afroveda i saw you settle and now your making your own things. *You are an inspiration. And your hair is bangin.*


 
That's What I am Striving For!

IA:  Maria --- Please Continue to Impart Your Wisdom/Insight on Recovering from such a consuming addiction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> my shea nuts should be here monday.


 

Where's the Oyin's Brutha's?  Frank & Greg?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's the Oyin's Brutha's? Frank & Greg?


 
Frank and greg shea nuts.


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

ya'll know ya'll need to STOP.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You know i did, im almost of of shea butter. I got more sunshine and *ill just leave it at that*.
> 
> 
> 
> They will, one day at a time, you have already came so far, keep on going.


 
 Okay. Well, I got Hello Sweet Thang, Rise and Shine, and the Cutie Juice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> my shea nuts should be here monday.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's the Oyin's Brutha's? Frank & Greg?


 


La Colocha said:


> Frank and greg shea nuts.


 


Now it feels like home again...


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2010)

OH NO PLEASE....doon't talk about the steaaaaammmmeerr. (slow motion, hands waving off, head shaking - as she runs to type the nearest beauty supply and simultaneously snatching the cc card from her husband's MMA grip)

Must resist..must res - borgsmile


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm definitely getting a steamer....


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> <---- Husband must have informed them of me....I must not be tempted to buy a steamer)  (still tempted BUT.....Holding out)



Oh no! You PJ's read my post but all you read was bla bla bla HAIR STEAMER!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Much as You Love Doing Your Hair.............You NEED A STEAMER
> 
> Maybe a Valentine's Day Gift?  _*but you gotta get one*erplexed_



I will not be an enabler. I will not be an enabler. I will .... tell him its the gift that keeps on giving... not be an enabler LOL



La Colocha said:


> Maria you have done so well turning your pjism around. I have watched people(pjs) all last year and you could get down. But when you found afroveda i saw you settle and now your making your own things. You are an inspiration. And your hair is bangin.



Hey La Colocha! Thank you for noticing!  I was like hold up.. look at all these beautiful heads of hair in this place. They use shampoo, conditioner, and maybe some shea butter.  I realized that sometimes less is more. I also realized I bought too many hair butters from Afroveda because 2 of them went bad!  So see, my PJ'ism backfired on me because I just lost money.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

I love my steamer.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

aluv said:


> Yes, Thanks.  Shea butter is definitely a multi purpose item and her prices are reasonable - so it's all good.
> 
> Char, I use a great rubbermaid set that I can carry salad and other quick dishes to heat in the microwave at work -- they come in different sizes in Target.  That way, food is guaranteed not to leak out even in a plastic bag. HTH  I know eating dry sandwiches is not going to cut it!!!



Thanks! I just like warm and exciting food! That is my weakness.


----------



## Charz (Jan 2, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> OH NO PLEASE....doon't talk about the steaaaaammmmeerr. (slow motion, hands waving off, head shaking - as she runs to type the nearest beauty supply and simultaneously snatching the cc card from her husband's MMA grip)
> 
> Must resist..must res - borgsmile



Get a salonrus steamer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxfvqT1zQmw


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I love my steamer.


I purchased one today from salonsrus.com and I'm hoping to get it sometime this week since I'm on vacation. I can hardly wait to use it!  I'm just going to use the deep conditioner I made today though. No new products.


----------



## mkd (Jan 2, 2010)

Brownie, do you have a steamer too?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Much as You Love Doing Your Hair.............You NEED A STEAMER
> 
> Maybe a Valentine's Day Gift? _*but you gotta get one*erplexed_


 :whipped:  ( I am the purple, getting beat for temptation)                                       


IDare you were suppose to encourage me not too... LOL

But that was a good one I might use it for Valentines Day!!!!!

My bday is coming on the 12th of January and I asked for a Spa Facial and Spa Pedicure gift certificate for 3 facials and 3 pedicures. I told him valentines I wanted a Body SPa 3  of course. But I might settle for one for Valentines day and get the Steamer!!!

but I just bought the hooded dryer less than a year....., do you think he'd be upset...... comes to be a Cheaper Valentines gift to just get one Body spa and a Steamer!

:crystalba

 tell him I will look like this if I don't get it


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Brownie, do you have a steamer too?


 
No, I don't. T gets at me about it all the time, though!!  She says it will change my life!! I'm sure it would but I'm still resisiting the purchase. I don't know where I'd put it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

Regarding Da' Steama.............Honestly No Home Should Be Without One!

No Self-Respecting PJ worth Her Salt with 50-11 Conditioners in her Stash Should be w/o a Steama' OR at the Very Least a Mastex Heat Cap.

Both will Help You achieve Great Conditioning Heights.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :whipped:  (* I am the purple, getting beat for temptation*)
> 
> 
> IDare you were suppose to encourage me not too... LOL



OMG that's so freakin funny!!! 

Do you use your dryer often?  I have a hooded dryer and a soft hair bonnet.  I use both because sometimes (like today) my DD will get her hair rollerset while I'm trying to do my hair too.  Too much hair in this house.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Regarding Da' Steama.............Honestly No Home Should Be Without One!
> 
> No Self-Respecting PJ worth Her Salt with 50-11 Conditioners in her Stash Should be w/o a Steama' OR at the Very Least a Mastex Heat Cap.
> 
> Both will Help You achieve Great Conditioning Heights.


 



BostonMaria said:


> OMG that's so freakin funny!!!
> 
> Do you use your dryer often? I have a hooded dryer and a soft hair bonnet. I use both because sometimes (like today) my DD will get her hair rollerset while I'm trying to do my hair too. Too much hair in this house.


 
I use it once a week, but You know it won't go to waste because my son, is growing his hair back out and I do twist in his hair so he is going to need a dryer on the regular. I have already asked and he agreed to the Valentines Day gift for the Steamer, I showed him the reply and he laughed at the little purple face getting beat, and the little girl with the wicked hair, He said fine! SO I will join the steam ladies in February


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I have already asked and he agreed to the Valentines Day gift for the Steamer, I showed him the reply and he laughed at the little purple face getting beat, and the little girl with the wicked hair, He said fine! SO I will join the steam ladies in February*


 
Tell Him We Said "Thanks"


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tell Him We Said "Thanks"


 
He asked me what are you under "Hair Pressure" LOL!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so proud of myself!  Yesterday I actually tackled my armoire and was able to fill two bags. 

Next stop...my bathroom cabinets.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 2, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am so proud of myself! Yesterday I actually tackled my armoire and was able to fill two bags.
> 
> Next stop...my bathroom cabinets.


 
Gone head ms coco, once you get organized it will get easier.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Regarding Da' Steama.............Honestly No Home Should Be Without One!
> 
> No Self-Respecting PJ worth Her Salt with 50-11 Conditioners in her Stash Should be w/o a Steama' OR at the Very Least a Mastex Heat Cap.
> 
> Both will Help You achieve Great Conditioning Heights.


 

I have a few questions

with the Steamer, I have relaxed hair, and I blow dry does that take away the moisture effect of it?

when your hair is long do you tousle it up under the steamer?

can I use a semi permenant under it?

any relaxed ladies who used it and have a hooded dryer can you tell me was it a big difference?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2010)

i just purchased a coconut confidence and scented sunshine. im so excited lol. i didnt see the cutie juice though.
i also purchased some aloe juice today so i could make a leave in spray.


----------



## robot. (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how big the scented buttercremes from hairveda are?


----------



## MsWowFactor (Jan 3, 2010)

My 2010 Hair Mission is to....

**Figure out a good hair regimine that works for me.. I just started my journey so Im not going to lie,  I know that there are a lot of new products that I will be purchasing however I will use up all of my products first b4 I buy something new to replace them.

**Keep it simple so I can determine whats working for me and what isnt.

**I will do my best to use sample products before purchasing them.

**Perfect my styling

**Keep a hair diary for myself of my progress. 
**Keep a review of the products that i am using (started this last night )  ....and share my reviews to help others

**Stay motivated and think *positve*

I just got my caruso steam rollers last night..  cant wait to use. I told my mother about it today and had her to watch a few of the youtube videos.   She went out and got one.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Does anyone know how big the scented buttercremes from hairveda are?



Not big at all. It's less than 4 fl oz. but they smell great


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 3, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am so proud of myself!  Yesterday I actually tackled my armoire and was able to fill two bags.
> 
> Next stop...my bathroom cabinets.



Are you just organizing or giving this stuff away?

I'm done doing my hair! My concoction didn't make me go bald LOL  I invested in a Chi and I just flatironed my hair. I think that the Pibbs dryer will be my last big purchase for the year. Its such a great investment. I tried drying my hair under the Ion hooded dryer and unfortunately the back of my hair couldn't dry. Blah. I need a Pibbs or a smaller head.

BTW JJamiah congrats on getting your steamer for Valentine's Day! I will let you know when I use mine. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Ya'll got me. :assimilat 
I bought a steamer from salonsrus.
I've been waiting for the steamer deal that one of the ladies are putting together, but lawdy...I thought it would be done by Christmas. I couldn't wait anymore.  And salonsrus has it at a reduced price, so in the end, I would have only saved about 15 dollars at most. 

So as far as hair appliances go, I'm done for the year.
I have my flat iron, hood dryer, steamer....I got errythang I need.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 3, 2010)

So I had to get in here because I need help.  In the last 6mos I have bought way too much stuff.  To think I would take care of my relaxed hair with one shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, and some kind of leave-in/styler.  Now I have 1 shelf of conditioners/DCs and 1 shelf of stylers in a quest to have healthy, long hair (which is definitely happening ).  I don't even want to think of how much money I've spent on products, shipping, and other hair luxuries.  Most of this I bought when I was unemployed and supposed to be saving but being bored and doing my hair became my habit.  

Now that I spent $80 on products (that got rave reviews) that I haven't received yet I know I have to join this thread.  I did well up until this purchase I hadn't bought any products in 2 months.  

My goals are:
1. Use up my stash by June and then stick only to my staple products which I hope to figure out by then.
2. Finish paying off my credit cards with the money I would have spent on products.
3. Stop spending frivilously- eating out, buying hair things(products & accessories), ordering off the internet & stick to my new budget.
4. Continue my HHJ with a new attitude armed with new information

Stop trying to buy thing ppl suggest and jumping on bandwagons.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> .
> 
> My goals are:
> 1. Use up my stash by June and then stick only to my staple products which I hope to figure out by then.
> ...


 
The bolded is what really got me!!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi yall!

I'm Ronnie and I was in the Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge, but I haven't used up anything in EONS!!!!!  That's how many full products I have floating around my stash.  I'm giving some to a young lady here on the forum, some to my mother, and am slowly but surely working my way through the rest.  I haven't bought anything since around Labor Day, but I need to maintain my focus.

So my goals are:
* to continue to use up my stash
* to determine which products are true necessities and begin limiting myself to them
* to maintain a budget for the purpose of purchasing those necessities


----------



## robot. (Jan 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I love my steamer.



i'mma just come and use yours, but dangit if T's description don't have me feenin'...


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2010)

Since my hair day ended up being 2 hair days I won't do my hair again today. It wouldn't make sense.  So I will only do my hair on Wednesday this week which will be an amla treatment then next week I will start with the Sunday & Wednesday hair days. I will probably suffer from withdrawals we'll see.


----------



## Minty (Jan 3, 2010)

This morning I juiced using my Omega 8006 juicer, took my vitamins, gave myself a hot oil treatment with my homemade ayuvedic oil w/my heat cap (over 12 yrs. old) and sat next to big papa in the bed and sighed. 

He said "yes"
"....well, can I get a steamer?"
He said "how much", then "how big", then "are you going to use it", then can you use it after you get your license?"...

Drum roll please.......I have to wait until after the IBS show in March, if I can't find one at the show, I can order one online. 

To show my gratitude - I'm taking over 50 books from my collection to sell...and not asking for shoe money. (that one's gonna hurt)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> This morning I juiced using my Omega 8006 juicer, took my vitamins, gave myself a hot oil treatment with my homemade ayuvedic oil w/my heat cap (over 12 yrs. old) and sat next to big papa in the bed and sighed.
> 
> He said "yes"
> "....well, can I get a steamer?"
> ...


 
ConGratulations yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have a few questions
> 
> with the Steamer, I have relaxed hair, and I blow dry does that take away the moisture effect of it?
> 
> ...


 
I am relaxed as well.  It is an entirely different 'feel' than any DC'ing you get from a Hooded Dryer (I have one of those as well).  Even DC'ing under a Hooded Dryer with Plastic Cap is still, IMO, a level of 'dry heat'  You are not getting nearly the moisture a Steamer is emitting into your hair with this method. 

_Imagine if you will_: Your Clothes Iron or Tea Kettle in "Steam Mode" the Steam Emits Direct Moisture (water condensation) steadily onto your Hair.  I steam without a Plastic Cap because 1) I use alot of protein on a regular basis 2) I have very dry hair. 

So, the Moisture coming out from the Hood is constant, steady, quiet and it totally absorbs your thick rich conditioners into your hair.

That's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am relaxed as well. It is an entirely different 'feel' than any DC'ing you get from a Hooded Dryer (I have one of those as well). Even DC'ing under a Hooded Dryer with Plastic Cap is still, IMO, a level of 'dry heat' You are not getting nearly the moisture a Steamer is emitting into your hair with this method.
> 
> _Imagine if you will_: Your Clothes Iron or Tea Kettle in "Steam Mode" the Steam Emits Direct Moisture (water condensation) steadily onto your Hair. I steam without a Plastic Cap because 1) I use alot of protein on a regular basis 2) I have very dry hair.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks IdareT
Sounds great and getting as a gift I still am within my $1 a day budget.

Ladies I am not including any beauty parlor trips in this money.

I would like to purchase a half wig, should I include my $1 a day budget when purchasing the half wig?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks IdareT
> *Sounds great and getting as a gift I still am within my $1 a day budget.*
> 
> *Ladies I am not including any beauty parlor trips in this money.*
> ...


 
Well, it seems like you've made the Necessary Adjustments to your Budget to Compensate for your Purchase (the Steamer).

So, as long as you are making conscious and responsible purchasing decisions (and not just Random Spending) everything should be good.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, it seems like you've made the Necessary Adjustments to your Budget to Compensate for your Purchase (the Steamer).
> 
> So, as long as you are making conscious and responsible purchasing decisions (and not just Random Spending) everything should be good.


 
I am glad this thread is...

I feel more compelled to be more conscious about my choices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I am glad this thread is..*.
> 
> I feel more compelled to be more conscious about my choices.


 
Me Too! 

It is My Hope that We Each Fulfill All of Our _Individual_ Hair Goals. We are here to Support One another to make that a Reality.


----------



## robot. (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow will be my last hair purchases! 

Shescentit will be open and I'm hoping peacelove will have my listing up by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Tomorrow will be my last hair purchases!
> 
> Shescentit will be open and I'm hoping peacelove will have my listing up by then.


 
Okay...... 

Until When, Spring or Summer or Do you have a Time Frame? 

So.....Does that Include 'Facial' Stuff too? i.e. Make Up, Cleansers etc... OR Just Hair Products?


----------



## robot. (Jan 3, 2010)

Hair and face. I'm stocked up on hair goods and I wanna try sticking with one skin care line (except for a brush cleaner, that's the only thing I'm missing). And I'm not a big lotion or soap person, so I'm hoping to find a shower gel and be done with it. 

Only repurchases.  I feel like I have more then enough products to be happy with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *Tomorrow will be my last hair purchases! *
> 
> Shescentit will be open and I'm hoping peacelove will have my listing up by then.


 
DUH....Sorry Girl, I guess I didn't read thoroughlyerplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

chello ladies
im thinking about doing my hair today but im in a lazy mood. i really want to deep treat with kbb mask but idk yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey PJ's Where Ya'll At??????

I hope Ya'll Not On-Line Shopping for Hair Products.


----------



## Minty (Jan 3, 2010)

girl you know I got a itchy finger to buy some Monoi coconut oil, a H2Pro Flat Iron, large rollers, and so on.  sigh.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Since my hair day ended up being 2 hair days I won't do my hair again today. It wouldn't make sense. So I will only do my hair on Wednesday this week which will be an amla treatment then next week I will start with the Sunday & Wednesday hair days. I will probably suffer from withdrawals we'll see.


 
My days will be wendsday and friday. I should make the last day sunday too because w+f seem too close together.



ROBOTxcore said:


> Hair and face. I'm stocked up on hair goods and I wanna try sticking with one skin care line (except for a brush cleaner, that's the only thing I'm missing). And I'm not a big lotion or soap person, so I'm hoping to find a shower gel and be done with it.
> 
> Only repurchases.  I feel like I have more then enough products to be happy with.


 
Good for you robo. I think im about done too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey PJ's Where Ya'll At??????
> 
> *I hope Ya'll Not On-Line Shopping for Hair Products*.


 
Nope, not today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> girl you know I got a itchy finger to buy some Monoi coconut oil, a H2Pro Flat Iron, large rollers, and so on. sigh.


 
That Oil sounds good, but don't do it Girl. 

Wait a while and just focus on ALL the other Products You have.

You can always visit that oil and the other tools.

Let's try to at least get _half-way_ through this First Month..............


----------



## isabella09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I’m done with new purchases this year apart from the new QB  DC  . I’m only planning on re-stocking my staples.

I’m confident that we can all achieve our goals this year


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I am already thinking about this Wash-Weeks Regimen (products etc....) I think I will be able to use up several products. 

The remainder of: Millcreek Keratin Conditioner for Co-Washing, Giovanni Nutra-Fix for a Mild Protein Reconstructing Treatment, the Aubrey Organics GPB with Steam or Heat Cap, Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.

If I stick to this Plan, I will have 4 Open Products Completely Used up. YAY!  I am 'Determined' to Shop My Stash.

Each, at some point will be repurchases.  Although, I have 1 additional bottle of GPB and The Ceramides come in a box of 5.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2010)

I had ALOT OF things in my stash literally, unopened castor oil, coconut oil, few bottles V05 conditioners, hot 6 oil, Aphogee Gloss Therapy, 2 Sulfur 8 things unopened bought for my edges a while back, bottle conditioner lotion for blow dry, detangling spray, and so much more.......

I plan to use up the following:
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave in

Infusium 23

Aphogee Gloss Therapy ( I am actually loving this again)

Aphogee Keratin Green Tea

Chi Silk infusion small bottle *have others to replace this 

Detanglers

and anything else I can use in my possession this year... is my journey!


----------



## Minty (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't...I got up and took a shower, washed my hair with some of the Ovation shampoo that came w/the Ovation pkg I bought last year and DC with Redkin Clear Moisture. That ovation shampoo is not bad at all - I forgot. 

Instead of buying anything, I pulled out one of the 5 remaining JBCO bottles I had and thinned it out with "bottle crumbs" of Jojoba, avocado, and almond oil. added a little ylang-ylang and the last drops of peppermint. 

I did it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I had ALOT OF things in my stash literally, unopened castor oil, coconut oil, few bottles V05 conditioners, hot 6 oil, Aphogee Gloss Therapy, 2 Sulfur 8 things unopened bought for my edges a while back, bottle conditioner lotion for blow dry, detangling spray, and so much more.......
> 
> I plan to use up the following:
> Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave in
> ...


 
@bolded:  That's Why I'm a Serious Believer of Rotating Your Products instead of "Quickly" Selling or Giving/Throwing Away. (which I've never quite understood the jist of people throwing away productserplexed) 

As they Say:  _One Man's Trash is another Man's Treasure_ and Someone (not as 'blessed) that Could always use it.  Unless it was "Harmful, Dangerous OR Old" That Concept of "Throwing things away" Always Mystified Me

Anywoo, It's always good, if you're not sure or you think it has 'stopped working' to put it to the side and revisit it later.


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 3, 2010)

hello ladies. I was going to wait to have my former username back(Without the e..."redecouvert" instead of redecouverte) before posting. anyways...still patiently waiting 
in the meantime, I've used up 5 products. still thinking twice before purchasing that's why I got only 2 peacelovesunshine body butters in 4 oz instead of 16oz..I got hello sweetthang and chai. 
and the only reasons I got them is because of the scents. I got 3 coconut confidence (16oz..yes i don't play..lol)during black friday...
I was going to get the cutie juice but after seeing the ingredients, I knew it won't work for me. Plus I am tired of buying sprays that don't work because they never do. I only need water!!

now it's sold out..I am very proud of myself because I didn't panick and convoed her to make an extra for me!!
see this thread has helped me sooo much. 

when I read that qhemet is coming out with a deep conditioner, a month ago, I would have harassed her to know when exactly it is coming out
now i'll just wait to read reviews before I really found 2 deep conditioners that work great for me (KBB and Darcys). No need to buy all the deep conditioners in the world in the search for the one.

other than that, I am very optimistic about 2010 because I found my staples and I just want to use up what I have and watch my hair grow. Yesterday I had a girl night's out and a friend asked so you don't drink, you don't smoke, you don't go out (we have to beg you to come out), you don't have a boyfriend, what do you do?? 
I buy hair/make up products..lol..except that now I have other goals and I need to cut down on those purchases to make them happen.
I will not chime in as much as I used on hair forums in general, but I am still lurking

@Idktare: you have the funniest statements I've ever heard. LOL at no self respecting PJ who doesnt have a steamer!!


----------



## Minty (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my review on Redkin Clear Moisture.

I'm 5 weeks post this Tues w/about 3/4 inch new growth. This conditioner is unlike any I've used because it is gel based. It is not for "damaged" hair, but for normal/dry hair and since my hair has great elasticity I took a chance. 

I washed with Ovation (which is a cream based shampoo, doesn't strip, rinses clean, removes product and oils well, smells great) and left Clear Moisture on approx. 3 mins in shower. This rinsed clean. I am air drying with just a little Lacio-Lacio and my hair is quite fluffy & light. The NG doesn't feel dry at all.

I have used this conditioner with my make-shift steamer (hot rung towel tied down with plastic bag and sat under heat cap - 45 mins.) and the results were deliciously smooth strands. 

The smell is "clean"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

belle chevelure said:


> hello ladies. I was going to wait to have my former username back(Without the e..."redecouvert" instead of redecouverte) before posting. anyways...still patiently waiting
> in the meantime, I've used up 5 products. still thinking twice before purchasing that's why I got only 2 peacelovesunshine body butters in 4 oz instead of 16oz..I got hello sweetthang and chai. I was going to get the cutie juice but i am tired to buy sprays that don't work so I passed..now it's sold out
> when I read that qhemet is coming out with a deep conditioner, a month ago, I would have harassed her to know when exactly it is coming out
> now i'll just wait to read reviews before I really found 2 deep conditioners that work great for me (KBB and Darcys). No need to buy all the deep conditioners in the world in the search for the one.
> ...


 
RedC:  This was a Great Post.  You've said some very Profound things in this Post. You've Used Up a Bunch of Products. You've Resisted Buying More and You Curbed Your Purchasing and Scaled it Back (from what you would have normally done) 

And You are willing to "Wait" to Hear Reviews before Jumping Out there and Buying Something Else and Lastly, You have found DC's that are Working Wonderfully for You and have Ended Your Quest to Keep Buying/Searching for More.

These are ALL Very Positive Statements.  And You've Come SUCH A LONG WAY (Cause You Know You Can Buy Some Stuff)

Now:  About the Steamer --- I Purchased My Steamer Prior to Joining LHCF When I was Lurking, And I Must Honestly Admit this was the Single Best Investment I've Made (and I've made _quite a few_).

The Moisture Factor Goes UnSurpassed.  So if you struggle with any type of Dryness Issues............. (Or Want to Make Your Existing Moisturizing DC's Perform Better) That's All I'm Gonna Say.


----------



## Charz (Jan 3, 2010)

*I just washed and twisted my hair and used up:
*

Hairveda's Cocasta Oil (Love this, have a backup)
Jane Carter Twist and Lock (too expensive)
Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioner (Too expensive, nothing special either)


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 3, 2010)

i need some help deciding next months hair splurge...

i currently use shescentit conditioners and although i'm satisfied w/ them, i'm seeking another moisturizing deep conditioner that i can buy right off the shelf to alternate bi weekly. as you might already know i've been eyeing Yes to Carrots Mask. i'm not worried about the price of the YTC since it's cheaper/pretty close in price to shescentit once you include shipping and all. 

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated so i can start my research....

oh yeah, i don't like joico products at all


----------



## Charz (Jan 3, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> i need some help deciding next months hair splurge...
> 
> i currently use shescentit conditioners and although i'm satisfied w/ them, i'm seeking another moisturizing deep conditioner that i can buy right off the shelf to alternate bi weekly. as you might already know i've been eyeing Yes to Carrots Mask. i'm not worried about the price of the YTC since it's cheaper/pretty close in price to shescentit once you include shipping and all.
> 
> ...



Aubrey Organics Conditioners. AOHSR, AOWC. Wholefoods and vitamin shoppe sells them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> i need some help deciding next months hair splurge...
> 
> i currently use shescentit conditioners and although i'm satisfied w/ them, i'm seeking another moisturizing deep conditioner that i can buy right off the shelf to alternate bi weekly. as you might already know i've been eyeing Yes to Carrots Mask. i'm not worried about the price of the YTC since it's cheaper/pretty close in price to shescentit once you include shipping and all.
> 
> ...


 
ITA:  Aubrey has very moisturizing Conditioners that are easily accessible.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jan 3, 2010)

You know  the term, “dry alcoholic”?  Can someone be a “Dry PJ” ???


----------



## mkd (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow, I am purchasing from shescentit and I am done for a while.  I don't need anything else except maybe shea butter.  

I really like sintrinillah.  I used it on my kids' hair tonight and the results were really good.  I also used cocosta to seal their hair.  I will see how moisturized it is in the morning.  Thanks Brownie and WNS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

Ballerina_Bun said:


> *You know the term, “dry alcoholic”? Can someone be a “Dry PJ” ???*


 
Girl, Go 'Head and Break it Down???


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

i have my kbb hair mask on my hair now. i will rinse in an hour and i do not plan on shampooing. just rinse, leave in and shea butter mix. i will then make 6-8 big braids so that my hair can dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

I think this Support Group and the Deep Conditioning Challenge and some of the other Threads/Challenges (if you are participating in them) will really Keep Us All On Point and continuing to work through and use up alot of stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 3, 2010)

isabella09 said:


> I’m done with new purchases this year apart from the new QB DC  . I’m only planning on re-stocking my staples.
> 
> I’m confident that we can all achieve our goals this year


 
Good going isabella, im also confident we will reach our goals.



belle chevelure said:


> hello ladies. I was going to wait to have my former username back(Without the e..."redecouvert" instead of redecouverte) before posting. anyways...still patiently waiting
> in the meantime, I've used up 5 products. still thinking twice before purchasing that's why I got only 2 peacelovesunshine body butters in 4 oz instead of 16oz..I got hello sweetthang and chai.
> and the only reasons I got them is because of the scents. I got 3 coconut confidence (16oz..yes i don't play..lol)during black friday...
> I was going to get the cutie juice but after seeing the ingredients, I knew it won't work for me. Plus I am tired of buying sprays that don't work because they never do. I only need water!!
> ...


 
Hey red, you are doing a really good job. You always know where we are, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Charz (Jan 3, 2010)

Just made some yummy tortilla soup to take to work tomorrow! Thanks again aluv!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

Charz, because of your review i either will not buy the darcy deep conditioner or will wait until i finish a buch of other deep conditioners. i am really into darcy's right now.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread. I've been feeling guilty about the amount I spend on hair products. 

*My Mission Statement 2010*

I will use up the shampoos and conditioners in my stash. I will not order products online and will find products that work for my hair in my local community. I will solidify my regimen (summer and winter) and stick to it. I will take care of my hair through daily maintenance regardless of how tired I feel. I will keep up with challenges that I sign up for: DC, bunning, napes & edges. With the money I save I will spend it on my DD and on clothing for myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Charz, because of your review i either will not buy the darcy deep conditioner *or will wait until i finish a buch of other deep conditioners. *i am really into darcy's right now.


 
Keep Using Up Your Stuff Che and WAIT. 

You have school & books to think about


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2010)

I did dd's hair this evening using things I already had in my stash; prepoo'd her with Brahmi/amla/shikakai oil blend, washed with Dr Bronner's tea tree castille soap  mixed w/AOHR, dc'd w/Banana Brulee. I used KBB Hair nectar to moisturize and applied Fantasia IC heat protectant to blow and flat iron. I blew the dust off a bottle of Amla Gold and applied it to her scalp. Her hair is so purty! I have a LONG way to go, but it was cool rediscovering my prepoo oil mix and that Amla Gold, forgot how much I loved both of these! I have so many ayurvedic oils and powders to use up in addition to my other stuff. Woooow...


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Keep Using Up Your Stuff Che and WAIT.
> 
> You have school & books to think about


 hey T
yep you are so right. i keep forgetting school is in just a few weeks


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I just washed and twisted my hair and used up:
> *
> 
> Hairveda's Cocasta Oil (Love this, have a backup)
> ...


Girl I still have 3 bottles of Cocasta and 2 Avosoya hair oils. To put things in perspective, I'm so loaded up on HV, I haven't had to order anything from her since the beginning of '09  

I'm fully stocked on KBB and Shescentit as well. Oh, Oyin too. My KBB stash got so ridiculous, I sent some to my sister; she got 2 nectars, 1 milk, 1 hair cream, 2 poos and deep conditioners and 2 body lotions. I still have a bunch left over.

The only thing I really, really want is the 16 oz Avocado & Silk conditioner from Jasmine's. This could very easily be a staple. I love it! Despite knowing this, I plan on waiting a little while before ordering. A friend of mine I let try it said she'd be willing to go half on a 16 oz and we can have 8 oz a piece, but the PJ in me flared up- I don't really wanna share erplexed  but it would save me some $$.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2010)

Eisani Just Reminded All Of Us How Good it is To "Rediscover" Things in Our Existing Stashes and to Revisit those Products from time to time.

This will also cut down on the insatisible 'urge' to keep buying stuff.  If we all take a closer look at the things we already have.

We've gotten alot of Good Perspectives today.


----------



## Charz (Jan 3, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Girl I still have 3 bottles of Cocasta and 2 Avosoya hair oils. To put things in perspective, I'm so loaded up on HV, I haven't had to order anything from her since the beginning of '09
> 
> I'm fully stocked on KBB and Shescentit as well. Oh, Oyin too. My KBB stash got so ridiculous, I sent some to my sister; she got 2 nectars, 1 milk, 1 hair cream, 2 poos and deep conditioners and 2 body lotions. I still have a bunch left over.
> 
> The only thing I really, really want is the 16 oz Avocado & Silk conditioner from Jasmine's. This could very easily be a staple. I love it! Despite knowing this, I plan on waiting a little while before ordering. A friend of mine I let try it said she'd be willing to go half on a 16 oz and we can have 8 oz a piece, but the PJ in me flared up- I don't really wanna share erplexed  but it would save me some $$.



Dang girl, you the product queen!

Lemme me know if those KBB products need a good home 

She be trippin with her sales these days!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

even though i am kinda sad to say, since i love natural conditioners, i have decided that my co wash condtioners will be cheapies.
im sad to say this because i love my natural conditioners and although i dont use them as leave ins i could if i wanted to. i would never leave non natural cheapies as leave ins, eventhough i could.
but i need to save money and cheapies work. i just recently feel in love with the organix conditioners even though they arent as cheap as id like they last a while. i guess i will also go back to suave coconut conditioner.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Dang girl, you the product queen!
> 
> Lemme me know if those KBB products need a good home
> 
> *She be trippin with her sales these days*!


I noticed the same thing. Glad I stocked up. On the real, in order to avoid some of this stuff going bad, I may be getting rid of it so I'll keep you in mind! While pulling out the KBB stuff to photograph, I discovered two jars of Created By Nature Hair and Body Pomade. I've used this stuff one time  But yea, back to KBB, this is just the stuff that was in a box under my bed *shamefaced*. I have more stuff in the basement. 






ETA: Lookin at this pic, that doesn't look bad at all! I have no reason to be shame faced!! Wait, that is only one box though...


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> even though i am kinda sad to say, since i love natural conditioners, i have decided that my co wash condtioners will be cheapies.
> im sad to say this because i love my natural conditioners and although i dont use them as leave ins i could if i wanted to. i would never leave non natural cheapies as leave ins, eventhough i could.
> but i need to save money and cheapies work. i just recently feel in love with the organix conditioners even though they arent as cheap as id like they last a while. i guess i will also go back to suave coconut conditioner.


This could actually help you stretch your natural conditioners. Use the cheapies to cowash and your natural, more expensive ones as leave ins. I always hated washing the good expensive ish down the drain and rarely rinse them out lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I noticed the same thing. Glad I stocked up. On the real, in order to avoid some of this stuff going bad, I may be getting rid of it so I'll keep you in mind! While pulling out the KBB stuff to photograph, I discovered two jars of Created By Nature Hair and Body Pomade. I've used this stuff one time  But yea, back to KBB, this is just the stuff that was in a box under my bed *shamefaced*. I have more stuff in the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Nope, no reason to be shame faced!! 
 What's your favorite scent???


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2010)

I forgot to tell ya'll when I was over at my parents at Christmas I let my mom smell one of my roll on perfumes from Jasmines .  It's that country french vanilla/pear . Needless to say a basket from Jasmine's will be one of her b-day gifts.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2010)

^^ I love pear scents!! I haven't tried that one from Jasmine's. I'll need some more shower gels soon so I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 3, 2010)

Reading all of today's posts really got me motivated to get on my game and not just my hair game.

So I'm going to henna tomorrow.  I just took it out of the freezer to defrost and I need to look in my henna supply to see if I have an open one to mix in it and stretch it out more.  I just mixed up a super HOT with many different oils that made my hair feel really soft and detangle easily the last time I mixed it up.

I also remembered I hadn't been mixing oils or EOs into my DCs so I mixed up a DC for after my henna treatment.  I used Banana Burlee (getting near the end of it), Sitrinillah, and AOHSR with oils and EOs.   I won't be purchasing the AOHSR not worth the money IMO, to hard to get out of the bottle, and I need to much of it for cowashing or DCing.

I have an almost empty bottle of Aussie Moist I love the pump for in shower use.  I'm adding the last bits of Avocado Condish and Super Soft Honey to with some EVCO and/or EVOO to that bottle.  When this runs out I'll mix some more almost empty bottles of cowashing conditioners into.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Nope, no reason to be shame faced!!
> What's your favorite scent???


I think my fave is Egyptian Musk. I also like Coco Lime (especially in dd's hair), chamomile sage, jasmine lily, cranberry cocktail in the summer, and Vetiver and Vanilla musk from the men's line.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

ok the kbb was in for more like 2 hours and when i rinsed my hair was soooo silky and soft.
right now i have giovanni direct in with my microfiber towel on. in about 15 minutes i will braid with my shea butter mix.


----------



## robot. (Jan 3, 2010)

okay, peacelove is taking a little too long for me. if she doesn't have my listing up by tomorrow when i order from shescentit, i'll have to order everything individually and miss out on the cutie juice cocktail. and i think it's just a good name and looks delicious, so the marketing would've gotten me on that one.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 3, 2010)

i really cant wait to get my butters from peacelove but Robot you could really make the cutie juice yourself without much hassle like mixing a butter. its just water and oils.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 3, 2010)

yesterday I used Rusk Wellness bedew shampoo and mask (for moisture) for the first time. They smell delicious, have no sls, no parabens. I think they are going to be part of my regimen from now on.


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 3, 2010)

i know i said i wouldnt do it, but i changed a part of my reggie up tonight.
i was using surge 14 as my growth aid during this stretch, but i haven't really noticed any results thus far. so i decided to brush the dust off of my OCT and mixed it with some JBCO. i will continue to use these until my next touch up which will be in about 4 weeks. 

well at least i'm still shopping my stash. plus i get to use up 2 products at one time!! 

sidenote: i think i will add a growth chart t shirt to my reward for not buying any new products. i've been wanting one of these for a minute now.....


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 3, 2010)

its been a few days, and i haven't had the urge 2 buy.  but what is kbb? u ladies are up in here giving product reviews wth lol


----------



## robot. (Jan 3, 2010)

i hope shescentit re-stocks her entire store soon. i feel like everything i want is out of stock!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2010)

glamchick84 said:


> its been a few days, and i haven't had the urge 2 buy.  but what is kbb? u ladies are up in here giving product reviews wth lol


KBB= Karens Body Beautiful www.karensbodybeautiful.com



ROBOTxcore said:


> i hope shescentit re-stocks her entire store soon. *i feel like everything i want is out of stock!*


Maybe it's a sign


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

not yet! no!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 4, 2010)

glamchick84 said:


> its been a few days, and i haven't had the urge 2 buy. but what is kbb? *u ladies are up in here giving product reviews wth lol*


 
That is one of the reasons for this thread, stated in the op. It helps people to make decisions and better choices on buying products. There is nothing like a good honest review. You can give some too, the more the better.


----------



## mkd (Jan 4, 2010)

I ordered from shescentit this morning.  I really think I am good for a minute.  I did see that hairveda is bringing the green tea butter back Jan 15.  I haven't used it before but I see so many raves about it...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> I ordered from shescentit this morning.  I really think I am good for a minute.  I did see that hairveda is bringing the green tea butter back Jan 15.  I haven't used it before but I see so many raves about it...



Wow, that was fast... I will not buy any though... I refuse to spend money on hair stuff before March.


----------



## mkd (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a good goal Lamara.  I should roll with you.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone else get irritated by people asking them to try some of their stuff IRL? I gave a friend of mine a sample of some Afroveda shea-amla and next thing I know, someone I rarely talk to is asking for some. *blinking* It's weird, I don't mind sending samples and stuff to cousins, but the outside world? Not so much... I believe the person I did give some to try is a member of 1 or 2 forums anyway because she's an Oyin junkie and is familiar with the lingo. She also recognized my Flexi 8 and called it by name 

ETA: Oh yea, has anyone thought of maybe doing a few heads to help use up product and make a few extra bucks? Now that I'm in the land of the unemployed and on FTS status, I've been strongly entertaining doing a couple rollersets a week for people...IDK if I have the patience.


----------



## mkd (Jan 4, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Does anyone else get irritated by people asking them to try some of their stuff IRL? I gave a friend of mine a sample of some Afroveda shea-amla and next thing I know, someone I rarely talk to is asking for some. *blinking* It's weird, I don't mind sending samples and stuff to cousins, but the outside world? Not so much... I believe the person I did give some to try is a member of 1 or 2 forums anyway because she's an Oyin junkie and is familiar with the lingo. She also recognized my Flexi 8 and called it by name
> 
> ETA: Oh yea, has anyone thought of maybe doing a few heads to help use up product and make a few extra bucks? Now that I'm in the land of the unemployed and on FTS status, I've been strongly entertaining doing a couple rollersets a week for people...IDK if I have the patience.


 I would be so annoyed by that.  Random people asking for samples.  I would never do that, I would just buy my own.  And I would totally do people's hair if I had the skills.  You should do it!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> I would be so annoyed by that.  Random people asking for samples.  I would never do that, I would just buy my own.  And I would totally do people's hair if I had the skills.  You should do it!


I've been thinking about it, I just get so easily irked lol. I went to a wedding and had 3 different people ask what I was doing to my hair. I told them nothing really, and just gave a general overview of my weekly routine and of course they looked bebaffled (yes, bebaffled). I sometimes just think it would be easier for me to just do their hair for them every week, but that takes me back to the first point. I get irked easily!


----------



## Charz (Jan 4, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Wow, that was fast... I will not buy any though... I refuse to spend money on hair stuff before March.


 

I am going to buy stuff only when I run outta product. I will make two exceptions though. 

Shescentit and Qhemet's new products.


----------



## Minty (Jan 4, 2010)

Today I am freeing myself of books.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 4, 2010)

I was tired of looking at partially opened bottles of conditioner so I combined them all into the Aussie Moist bottle.  The more organized my closet is it the better i feel about the amount of products I have and why I don't need any more until the summertime I believe.  I may need more deep conditioners before then but I won't buy anything else.

I'm still upset.  I order my Jessicurl products over a week ago and they still haven't sent a shipping notice except to say that the order has been processed.  This in its self is helping curb the desire to order anything because the price of shipping is high and sometimes it takes forever to get product.


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

m'kay, my sunshine is taken care of.

i might send an email to shescentit, asking when those products will be back in stock...


----------



## mkd (Jan 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> m'kay, my sunshine is taken care of.
> 
> i might send an email to shescentit, asking when those products will be back in stock...


 What products are you wanting robot?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 4, 2010)

My Qhemet is here!! 
I got the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm, and each are on a different half of my head. I'm baggying now and am going to evaluate how my hair feels tomorrow, to figure out which (if any of them) I like more.
And I think I'm going to use my product pass to try out the Burdock Root Butter Cream. There's a store near my school that sells Qhemet products (just found out yesterday), so I may be able to avoid shipping costs.


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> What products are you wanting robot?



the conditioner sample pack.  i was gonna get that, a full size avocado conditioner, and the fixing gel.


----------



## Charz (Jan 4, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> My Qhemet is here!!
> I got the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm, and each are on a different half of my head. I'm baggying now and am going to evaluate how my hair feels tomorrow, to figure out which (if any of them) I like more.
> And I think I'm going to use my product pass to try out the Burdock Root Butter Cream. There's a store near my school that sells Qhemet products (just found out yesterday), so I may be able to avoid shipping costs.


 

Girl you up in CP or HU? Me, you robot and che (and shay ) need to hang out!


----------



## Minty (Jan 4, 2010)

Cleaning out my email "notification". If I don't know about a sale, I won't buy. I do not want to be like my elders....."its on SALE!!"


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2010)

doing some internet window shopping on Sally's putting things in my wish list basket, feels almost as good as ADD TO BAG!!!


----------



## Charz (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm mixing up some henna tonight for the weekend!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl you up in CP or HU? Me, you robot and che (and shay ) need to hang out!


 what is CP? i didnt know that store was near HU lol. i knew that area looked familiar lmao.


----------



## Charz (Jan 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> what is CP? i didnt know that store was near HU lol. i knew that area looked familiar lmao.


 
UMD, my alma mater :tear:


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

man im still tryna sell some products and it aint happening fast enough lol. i need this stuff GONE.

lately i have been using curls coconut sublime conditioner as a leave in. its ok as a co wash but it is amazing as a leave in. i keep it in the shower and i just put about 2 pumps in my hair. then i add another leave in and then my shea butter. my hair isnt all the way dry yet but it is so darn soft.
and i got a hair compliment today too.

on another note i am so mad i spent $30 on sebastian color when that stuff is gone the minute i do a co wash. i love the color though and want it back so bad, but not if its gonna dissapear when i co wash. and i have been co washing everyday for the past 2 weeks.

ooohhh this guy just walked by and he smelled so good lol.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> UMD, my alma mater :tear:


 i didnt know you went there. i wanted to go there when i first finished high school. now i want to go to Trinity in another year or so.


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

i just got my shea nuts in the mail (don't y'all start neither )


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

im on an even bigger shea butter kick than i was before. dont teach me how to make my own robot because my house would be filled with shea butter lmao.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl you up in CP or HU? Me, you robot and che (and shay ) need to hang out!



Lol, neither...I go to stupid GW, on the Foggy Bottom campus. 
But wow, I didn't realize that so many of you guys were in the DMV area...we should have a hair party.


----------



## Charz (Jan 4, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Lol, neither...I go to stupid GW, on the Foggy Bottom campus.
> But wow, I didn't realize that so many of you guys were in the DMV area...we should have a hair party.



Girl...... I work near judiciary square metro station mon-fri! I pass foggy bottom all the time to go to lush, sephora and mac at georgetoen.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 4, 2010)

did you ladies see the new hairveda site?


----------



## Minty (Jan 4, 2010)

all right now washnset!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

washnset said:


> did you ladies see the new hairveda site?


 off to look.


----------



## Minty (Jan 4, 2010)

I have spent over an HOUR unsubscribing....and here you go advertising.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the new site because its a little more organzied. I didnt order anything and I wont order from them for a long time.




chebaby said:


> off to look.


 


HijabiFlygirl said:


> all right now washnset!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 4, 2010)

unsuscribing takes FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HijabiFlygirl said:


> I have spent over an HOUR unsubscribing....and here you go advertising.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2010)

Ai'rigt..........Is anybody using up anythang?  Just buying, OR thinking about buying????

We gotta Look at our Mission Statements and Really Drill down into them until the stick. 

btw: My stuff from Naturally Curly came today. The Curl Junkie Conditioners...........So, I think the was the last of the last of the stuff I had 'waiting' out there.erplexed

So, I'm Done.  I won't look at the Site(s) or New Products by Q, H or SSI Unless they have a Sale.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2010)

I was thinking of buying but I won't until Sally's has a sale, they done raise their prices and it may not be much, but there the products I use. and with my new budget it doesn't mix well. SO NOW, I will only shop them with coupons, Black friday 2010


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I was thinking of buying but I won't* until Sally's has a sale, they done raise their prices and it may not be much, but there the products I use. and with my new budget it doesn't mix well. SO NOW, I will only shop them with coupons, Black friday 2010


 
JJ!  I know it's hard, but Girl Keep trying.  It is definitely a 'struggle' and it's a one day at a time kinda thang.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 4, 2010)

Im THINKING about buying things, but Ms. Visa and Mr. Mastercard say NO.

my njoi creations package is wating for me at home and I cant WAIT to tear the package open.

T, I relaxed yesterday. I was trying to stretch for 15wks, but it became 9 . My b-day is this week and I didnt want to look like a MESS on my day. Next time I'll be stronger.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

i went and looked at the hairveda site just to see the change. i didnt buy anything and wasnt tempted. besides the cocasta oil they have nothing i want and i have 2 bottles so im good.

i decided that i should cut back on co washing to maybe 2x a week instead of everyday so tonight im going to attempt a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im THINKING about buying things, but Ms. Visa and Mr. Mastercard say NO.
> 
> my njoi creations package is wating for me at home and I cant WAIT to tear the package open.
> 
> *T, I relaxed yesterday. I was trying to stretch for 15wks, but it became 9 *. My b-day is this week and I didnt want to look like a MESS on my day. Next time I'll be stronger.


 
How did it turn out?  Were you pleased?  So will you move your Trim Up early now that you've relaxed?  

9 is GOOD

Sometimes them _50-11 _weeks can be Counterproductive


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 4, 2010)

I felt like 9 was counterproductive. I had a lot of new growth and my hair was not happy with me at all. 

I dont think Ill get a trim for a while. My hair doesnt look bad now.





IDareT'sHair said:


> How did it turn out? Were you pleased? So will you move your Trim Up early now that you've relaxed?
> 
> *9 is GOOD*
> 
> *Sometimes them 50-11 weeks can be Counterproductive*


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> I ordered from shescentit this morning. I really think I am good for a minute*. I did see that hairveda is bringing the green tea butter back Jan 15*. I haven't used it before but I see so many raves about it...


 
That means sometime in march, I loved that butter but i like my sunshine more, i can't keep getting hooked to stuff that may not be there when i want it. So adios green tea butter.



Eisani said:


> ETA: Oh yea, has anyone thought of maybe doing a few heads to help use up product and make a few extra bucks? Now that I'm in the land of the unemployed and on FTS status, I've been strongly entertaining doing a couple rollersets a week for people...IDK if I have the patience.


 
You should do it, start with a few heads. Get that hustle on. I wish i could do hair, i know a few ladies who do hair and they make some cash.



HijabiFlygirl said:


> all right now washnset!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You Should do it, start with a few heads. *Get that hustle on.* I wish i could do hair, i know a few ladies who do hair and they make some cash.


 
IA:  E!  You Should do it!  (If you can Tolerate it)


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> the conditioner sample pack.  i was gonna get that, a full size avocado conditioner, and the fixing gel.


 
I loooove the avocado conditioner!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl...... I work near judiciary square metro station mon-fri! I pass foggy bottom all the time to go to lush, sephora and mac at georgetoen.



Ahhh!! That's so crazy, I used to work near there too! On E Street, between 2nd and 3rd Street NW. It's such a small world!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ai'rigt..........Is anybody using up anythang?  Just buying, OR thinking about buying????
> 
> We gotta Look at our Mission Statements and Really Drill down into them until the stick.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to use up:
Aussie Hair Insurance Leave-In
HB Carrot Creme Hair Lotion
S-Curl
HE Breaks Over 
HE Hello Hydration
Nutrine Garlic Conditioner
Aussie Moist 3 Minute Deep Conditioner
Sweet Almond Oil
JBCO (regular is cheaper and works the same)
Unrefined Shea Butter (Its color is off, it's really heavy/greasy, and I bought it from a BSS, so I think it has palm oil in it. I'm going to use it on my body, because it works well in that capacity.)

Hopefully, all this stuff will be gone by March and I won't be repurchasing any of them. I might try a higher grade shea butter though.


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't wait for my sunshine!


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 4, 2010)

I know I know....but I plan on purchasing a length check t shirt today. I've wanted one of these for over a year now!!However,I will not purchase any new _hair_ products until the end of the month (AOHSR). 
I'll post pics of my new tee when it comes in the mail. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ai'rigt..........Is anybody using up anythang? Just buying, OR thinking about buying????
> 
> We gotta Look at our Mission Statements and Really Drill down into them until the stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

speaking of doing hair, i used to do hair for side money all the time. i got tired of it and stopped but since school is starting back up i might start doing dudes hair again. i hate doing females hair because i just dont like doing curls and stuff but cornrows and braids are my thing lol.
but if some random girl paid me to give her a cute rollerset or a wrap i'll make an exception.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I can't wait for my sunshine!


 me either. i got the hello sweet thang but i want to try coconut lemongrass too.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 4, 2010)

Eisani said:


> ETA: Oh yea, has anyone thought of maybe doing a few heads to help use up product and make a few extra bucks? Now that I'm in the land of the unemployed and on FTS status, I've been strongly entertaining doing a couple rollersets a week for people...IDK if I have the patience.



It would be great to do this. Right now I'm doing 3-4 heads a week (same people, my kids LOL) and its FREEEEEEEEE!

Eisani, if you ever want to SELL me your stuff I'll definitely take it! I just bought 8 bottles of AOHR conditioners for $30 bucks. Not bad considering each bottle usually costs me $11 bucks.

Oh and BTW I also love Jasmine's avocado silk condish. You should really use up the stuff you have now. Or maybe sell 2 bottles of a condtioner you don't like to justify the $22 conditioner you want.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 4, 2010)

I finished a jar of Qhemet BRBC; I have two more jars left. I love that stuff. 

I had to get rid of my almost full jar of the Afroveda Curly Custard b/c I left the top open. It had a layer of crust on top of it when I looked at it. It's no loss b/c I didn't really like it in the first place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm trying to use up:
> Aussie Hair Insurance Leave-In
> HB Carrot Creme Hair Lotion
> S-Curl
> ...


 
That's A Good Plan CB!  

Please try to stick to it.


----------



## aluv (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies, o.k.  Well, my first day back to work since Wednesday and trying to rush out the door, I forgot my lunch on the kitchen counter!!  CB, I hope your soup was delicious!!

Thankfully I went to Plan B. It was so cold outside most people in the office ended up ordering in.  Since I am the event planner when it comes to food; I got enough orders (over $100.00) to get a free meal and 2 liter soda  Sometimes it definitely pays to socialize and I didn't spend any money today !!!

Unfortunately, I am still organizing all the 50/11 hair products I have -- still gathering full & half empty bottles and jars --- just so much stuff to go thru.  While I am making progress, I still have a long, long, way to go.  

I do hope to finish something by the end of the month - sigh.... I'm keeping my fingers crossed and keeping the faith by reading the posts on here -- so keep them coming as my inspiration.  Thanks.


----------



## mkd (Jan 4, 2010)

Che, I would love to know how to cornrow.  I am determined to learn.  I am going to watch youtube tutorials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2010)

aluv said:


> Hi Ladies, o.k. Well, my first day back to work since Wednesday and trying to rush out the door, I forgot my lunch on the kitchen counter!!  CB, I hope your soup was delicious!!
> 
> Thankfully I went to Plan B. It was so cold outside most people in the office ended up ordering in. Since I am the event planner when it comes to food; I got enough orders (over $100.00) to get a free meal and 2 liter soda  Sometimes it definitely pays to socialize and I didn't spend any money today !!!
> 
> ...


 
Aluv:  You are Inspiring Us as well. 

Just Stay at it.  Take one day at a time.  It's a Process. You will begin to use up all that stuff.

(At least that's what Imma keep telling myself).  For Me:  Resist the 'urge' to buy something else, KIM and totally Focus on Hair Healtherplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I would love to know how to cornrow. I am determined to learn. I am going to watch youtube tutorials.


 youtube is great for learning things. i love youtube. actually my mom taught me how to braid when i was very young and i just self taught how to cornrow. i wear fake nails though and thats another reason i stopped doing hair. my nails arent long but it still makes it difficult to grip the hair depending on how  long their hair is.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I've finally realized what moisturized hair feels like. Don't ask me to explain it though.  I do know during my last stretch I fell off my moisture game but right now I ain't playing. My hair is so much more manageable too.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA:  E!  You Should do it!  (If you can Tolerate it)


Why the eye roll? Lol!! I get kind of moody so I'm just thinking ahead 


ROBOTxcore said:


> I can't wait for my sunshine!


Yall making me want to try some of this sunshine! I looked @ the site last nite. 


BostonMaria said:


> It would be great to do this. Right now I'm doing 3-4 heads a week (same people, my kids LOL) and its FREEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Eisani, if you ever want to SELL me your stuff I'll definitely take it! I just bought 8 bottles of AOHR conditioners for $30 bucks. Not bad considering each bottle usually costs me $11 bucks.
> 
> Oh and BTW I also love Jasmine's avocado silk condish. You should really use up the stuff you have now. Or maybe sell 2 bottles of a condtioner you don't like to justify the $22 conditioner you want.


I'll keep you in mind, BM. Where'd you get 8 bottles for 30 bucks?? It's your fault I ordered that Avocado & Silk in the first place. I started a thread about it, but let it die. That's a good idea to use a couple bottles before purchasing. I have a couple friends that would love some stuff. I gave one a brand new bottle of WEN, which she'd never even heard of, and she loved it. Her sis loves the Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and is like "Let me know when you order some more of that garlic ****. It's the BOMB!" Heehee!


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

che, i started making my shea butter. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9785446#post9785446

i'm just beginning, though, i won't finish until tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

thats great robot. and just think if you get really good at it you can start a small business.


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats great robot. and just think if you get really good at it you can start a small business.



nah. watching these videos, i see all the hard work that those african women put into it and i fully believe they earn and deserve each and every cent. i just wanted to try it.


----------



## mkd (Jan 4, 2010)

Robot, when I order shea butter again in the next month or two, I am going to order from butters n bars.  Do you still love their shea?  Did anyone else order from there?


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Robot, when I order shea butter again in the next month or two, I am going to order from butters n bars.  Do you still love their shea?  Did anyone else order from there?



yes! i will always love their shea! (unless they change it somehow)


----------



## chebaby (Jan 4, 2010)

i have their shea butter too mkd. but i havent used it yet. it does have a really nice texture though.


----------



## 30something (Jan 4, 2010)

Now that I have figure out the prefect regimen with in 18 products (including Shampoo, Conditioners, heat protectant, leave in, moisturizer, treatments, Oils, etc) I have 8 products that I like never going to use anymore (Haven't used in months).. i have no one really to give them too, maybe my mom. Kind of feel like just tossing a few, 3 of them are 1$ conditioner, and a few of them are just Cone soups that does nothing for my hair. 

...maybe they make decent lotions.....


----------



## Eisani (Jan 4, 2010)

20Something said:


> Now that I have figure out the prefect regimen with in 18 products (including Shampoo, Conditioners, heat protectant, leave in, moisturizer, treatments, Oils, etc) I have 8 products that I like never going to use anymore (Haven't used in months).. i have no one really to give them too, maybe my mom. Kind of feel like just tossing a few, 3 of them are 1$ conditioner, and a few of them are just Cone soups that does nothing for my hair.
> 
> ...maybe they make decent lotions.....


Or you can shave your legs with them!


----------



## 30something (Jan 4, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Or you can shave your legs with them!


Oh yeah! Thank you


----------



## robot. (Jan 4, 2010)

shampoo always gave me a really soft shave.  or it might've been condish, but i don't remember. but i would think cones would be good for preventing nicks!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 4, 2010)

20Something said:


> Now that I have figure out the prefect regimen with in 18 products (including Shampoo, Conditioners, heat protectant, leave in, moisturizer, treatments, Oils, etc) I have 8 products that I like never going to use anymore (Haven't used in months).. i have no one really to give them too, maybe my mom. Kind of feel like just tossing a few, 3 of them are 1$ conditioner, and a few of them are just Cone soups that does nothing for my hair.
> 
> ...maybe they make decent lotions.....



Or mix them up with other conditioners. Most of the time I can salvage a crappy conditioner by adding some coconut oil. 

If that doesn't work send it to me! LOL


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning ladies, on the hair front im still on my shea challenge. I haven't purchased anything new and im not tempted to. Also things are going well with the budget. Im hoping this year will be the year that i get my pjism in check and save money. Everyone have a blessed day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Lovely PJ's.............I shoulda' been on the Highway! 

Anyhoo, as some of you know, I am wigging it this Winter.

I just moisturized with KBB Hair Milk and put on my fake 'satin' Durag before putting on this Piece. 

I tell you, it's about 12-13 degrees here and this Wig is _working it_. My Head Stays Warm & Toasty (and you never have a bad hair day) *insert evil laugh*

Ya'll have a Good One. Peace.

Oh Yeah........I'll be 'Lurking at Work' so Don't Be Buyin' Nuffin.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Lovely PJ's.............I shoulda' been on the Highway!
> 
> Anyhoo, as some of you know, I am wigging it this Winter.
> 
> ...



I took the kids to school and it was about 24 degrees outside 

I passed by Walgreen's yesterday and saw $1 bottles of Suave. I reached out... remembered this damn thread and didn't buy anything  I have 2 bottles of Suave in my bathroom so I really don't need it.


----------



## Minty (Jan 5, 2010)

I am coming into the full realization of these words of wisdom 

"Be in this world as a traveler" (-Muhammad)

Because it is easy to bring something into your life, but a struggle and hardship to get it out! This goes for relationships, books, makeup, skincare, car loans, mortages,,,,,yada yada yada. I'm not going to be frustrated though because this did not magically appear, I just wish it would all disappear without me lifting a finger to move it (except my DH!)

That's why I put crates of "free stuff" on my stoop outside. 

Today I am going to the used clothes store and sell of suits & career wear. All other things I haven't worn in 6 months are also getting bagged up for resell/Goodwill. 

...bagging my hair this morn.


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to give my sister my AOHSR and AOWC.  The only AO conditioner I am going to keep as a staple is GPB.  The others just don't move me like that.  

I think I need to declutter my house and space like Hijabiflygirl.  I am going to pack up and give away clothes and shoes I don't wear anymore.  I can't make room for new things in my life if I hoard the old.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I like it a lot.  I just want more product for my money.  It's $12.99 for 8.45 oz which isn't that bad but I only get two uses out of it.  So I'm moving on. It leaves my hair very soft and moisturized.  I tried the condish and hated it but really liked the mud mask.
> 
> 
> Same thing Isabella said.



wow 2 uses? do you have a lot of hair?



HijabiFlygirl said:


> I am coming into the full realization of these words of wisdom
> 
> "Be in this world as a traveler" (-Muhammad)
> 
> ...



It's hard to be like a traveler in this world isn't it??


----------



## Charz (Jan 5, 2010)

I am going to Cancun next week for 5 nights (Got a great deal at a 4 star resort for $65 a night too!). 

*And I have no idea what to do with my hair products/regimen. Help!*


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am going to Cancun next week for 5 nights (Got a great deal at a 4 star resort for $65 a night too!).
> 
> *And I have no idea what to do with my hair products/regimen. Help!*


 That's great!  I like cancun, I wish I was going .  If I were you, I would wash and bun.  If I was going to actually be in the pool and ocean, I wouldn't co wash, I would have to actually use shampoo.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am going to Cancun next week for 5 nights (Got a great deal at a 4 star resort for $65 a night too!).
> 
> *And I have no idea what to do with my hair products/regimen. Help!*



ooh! Have fun!
are you planning on swimming?
don't bring too much stuff unless you wash/co wash everyday
It is nice washing your hair in a hotel bathroom though since you don't have to clean up after yourself too well.


----------



## Charz (Jan 5, 2010)

mkd said:


> That's great! I like cancun, I wish I was going . If I were you, I would wash and bun. If I was going to actually be in the pool and ocean, I wouldn't co wash, I would have to actually use shampoo.


 
I don't feel comfortable wearing a bun yet. When I was relaxed ponytail holders caused breakage for me. I remember a hair stylist asking me if I had layers in my hair. They weren't layers, just breakage from having ponytails  

My bangs are 1 inch too short as well 



sharifeh said:


> ooh! Have fun!
> are you planning on swimming?
> don't bring too much stuff unless you wash/co wash everyday
> It is nice washing your hair in a hotel bathroom though since you don't have to clean up after yourself too well.


 

Lol! I try not to leave to much of a mess 

Oh heck yeah I am swimming! I love swimming!


*Do you think my steamer will count as a carry-on?*


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

Random thought: I wish Jasmine's would bring back the $5 sale bin!!

I also need more Shea Souffle. My skin is LOVING that stuff this winter.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

Charz, take u a clarifying poo and a good conditioner that can multi-task as a cowasher, dc and leave in. You can grab some lil travel size bottles for oil and your favorite moisturizer. Take some headbands and a few bobby pins and KIM!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok had to run in and confess.  Just broke my own no buy for 6 months challenge.  Qhemet had products in stock I wanted to try on my air dried hair even though I already have air dry products and I'm not even air drying current cause its too cold.  I think I need help.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I could find something stateside that's comparable to Anita Grant's Pink Grapefruit Kissi Oil. My skin loves this oil and I'm running low. I mean, I suppose I could make it since it's just pink grapefruit EO and pure Camellia Kissi oil, but I don't wanna! I want Anita's!

ETA: I just looked @ Camden Grey's site and I can order cammelia seed oil and pink grapefruit eo for a fraction and play with making my own. Maybe I'll try this first because 3.38 oz is $31.92, not including shipping. I can buy the raw materials from CG for $25, including shipping. $25 is for 2 oz of eo and 8 oz of oil. Or was it 4 oz of oil? Either way, it's more for less!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

Need to gather Resistance not to order a Maxi Glide.  I actually watched the HSN video, I likely, but I just bought a flat iron a while ago for $150 and another for $50 almost a year ago huh!!!! I am suppose to be limiting my heat anywho..... 

I guess I reasoned with myself LOL


----------



## robot. (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone have any suggestions on how i can "grind" something into a paste?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 5, 2010)

I want a wig


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

The New Year isn't Even a Week Old Yet.......

And PJ's Are Strugglin' Up in this Thread.

Ya'll Need to Get a Grip and Use up some more Stuff.

Ya'll Make it Hard on those of Us that's Tryna' Live Right


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 5, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how i can "grind" something into a paste?



A mortar and pestle...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The New Year isn't Even a Week Old Yet.......
> 
> And PJ's Are Strugglin' Up in this Thread.
> 
> ...



But a wig isn't something to use up though. I need one!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how i can "grind" something into a paste?


 

Do You Have a Blender or Food Processor?  If you have either, they should have a button that says Puree.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Jan 5, 2010)

Mortar and pestle?  and a lil water/liquid to make the paste?  How fine do you want it?  Blender maybe?



ROBOTxcore said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how i can "grind" something into a paste?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> But a wig isn't something to use up though. I need one!!!!


 
No, I was reading through some of the earlier Posts. 

Yes, I Agree, You Do Need a Wig.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No, I was reading through some of the earlier Posts.
> 
> Yes, I Agree, You Do Need a Wig.




Thank you for your blessing Mama T


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how i can "grind" something into a paste?


 

blender or food processer or food chopper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Thank you for your blessing Mama T


 
Girl, they look so good now....It's Unbelievable!

Last night when BabyB was over he was telling me how much he liked my hair.............

I said, really?  You want me to take it off (and I think I kinda scared him).

I think he thought that was My Hair..........  Po' Thang.

Yeah Girl, Wigs have come a long, long way.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The New Year isn't Even a Week Old Yet.......
> 
> And PJ's Are Strugglin' Up in this Thread.
> 
> ...


 

I know, I used some Emu oil that has been in my closet for about 8 months and whew, My scalp feels great! YUMMY and my hair feels good. Feels moist, ahhhhh!

I gave my son's the VO5 in my stash, huh! Life of a PJ.... 
I bought one of my sons Nexxus Therapee/Humectress 2 weeks ago
My other still uses HE HH I gave him last year I got the HUGE bottles from BJ's last year!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, they look so good now....It's Unbelievable!
> 
> Last night when BabyB was over he was telling me how much he liked my hair.............
> 
> ...



You are so wrong!!!  poor man


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> You are so wrong!!! * poor man*


 
IK Girl !  I thought he could tellerplexed 

He Could tho' by the end of the evening It's was Crooked

In my own defense, I can remember a time, my hair really did look like that


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl ! I thought he could tellerplexed
> 
> *He Could tho' by the end of the evening It's was Crooked*
> 
> In my own defense, I can remember a time, my hair really did look like that


 
I want a wig too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I* know, I used some Emu oil that has been in my closet for about 8 months and whew, My scalp feels great! YUMMY and my hair feels good. Feels moist, ahhhhh!*
> 
> *I gave my son's the VO5 in my stash, huh! Life of a PJ.... *
> *I bought one of my sons Nexxus Therapee/Humectress 2 weeks ago*
> *My other still uses HE HH I gave him last year I got the HUGE bottles from BJ's last year!*


 
That's what I'm talking about JJ!  You Got a Ton Of Stuff Over there.  And Look you Pulled out some Emu Oil from 8 Months Ago  And You Loved the Results.  Emu Oil is a Great Product. _*8 months_*

Girl, Use up some of that stuff before You buy More.  Anyway, You are getting your Steamer Soon.  And that's A Good Thing.

Just keep using, giving, trading, purging, releasing so you can make room for all the New Stuff.

IK, For Me, alot of it was/is from _Boredom_, and it's Fun to always be "On the Hunt" for New/Better Products but I really do have enough especially since I only do my hair once a week.

Imma stop 'Hoarding' even though I give alot of stuff away, I have alot.  I read one of the earlier posts someone was talking about 'Releasing Stuff' i.e. Not Hoarding it.  Blocking My Flow.

So, I am going to put that into practice too and keep working through my Stash.  And Genuinely Focus on Healthy Hair and less on Products.erplexed


----------



## robot. (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do You Have a Blender or Food Processor?  If you have either, they should have a button that says Puree.





belledomnik said:


> Mortar and pestle?  and a lil water/liquid to make the paste?  How fine do you want it?  Blender maybe?





JJamiah said:


> blender or food processer or food chopper.



yeah, i have an old blender, but it doesn't have a "puree" option. i did try it and it is getting paste-like, but still grainy. i suppose i just have to keep at it longer. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I want a wig too*.


 
IK.  It was all messed up 

And That's My "Work Wig" So I can't be having it all smashed up and lopsided.  Looking Crazy.

Imma have to get a Long One for _Fun Times_.  So I Can Be Swanging It Errwhere.

You should go look at them. @bolded. They are so lightweight and really unobtrusive.  

I wouldn't be able to handle it, if it was_ bothering me_ all day.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I'm talking about JJ! You Got a Ton Of Stuff Over there. And Look you Pulled out some Emu Oil from 8 Months Ago And You Loved the Results. Emu Oil is a Great Product. _*8 months_*
> 
> Girl, Use up some of that stuff before You buy More. Anyway, You are getting your Steamer Soon. And that's A Good Thing.
> 
> ...


 

You know what I think that is what it is for me, THE HUNT for something better and better and better.

My boys love to shampoo and CONDition so that is awesome. Most people don't teach their boys to Shampoo and condition people looked at me like I was wearing a freddy mask when I told them about my son sitting with conditioner on his hair.

Idaret I am trying real hard, just that Maxiglide video is tempting, but I am like nO you'll only use it about 13 times a year, maybe after one breaks I will.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> You know what I think that is what it is for me, *THE HUNT for something better and better and better.*
> 
> My boys love to shampoo and CONDition so that is awesome. Most people don't teach their boys to Shampoo and condition people looked at me like I was wearing a freddy mask when I told them about my son sitting with conditioner on his hair.
> 
> Idaret I am trying real hard, just that Maxiglide video is tempting, but I am like nO you'll only use it about 13 times a year, maybe after one breaks I will.....


 
Girl, IK!  It's Like an Obsession! @Bolded.  Then Errtime somebody mentions something else.........You Go Off to Look at (Buy) That  That's why we both sitting up here with 50-11 Products.  (At least you have Your Son's to Share yours with).

@2nd Bolded.  Girl, I'm Tellin' You Now.....You Gon' Hafta' Beat them Boys Away from Your Steamer! 

The Feeling is so Therapeutic and almost Intoxicating.

You better stock up on Distilled Water (especially if you see it really cheap)


----------



## 30something (Jan 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Need to gather Resistance not to order a Maxi Glide.  I actually watched the HSN video, I likely, but I just bought a flat iron a while ago for $150 and another for $50 almost a year ago huh!!!! I am suppose to be limiting my heat anywho.....
> 
> I guess I reasoned with myself LOL



Don't do it! !!





Whats the name of the other too Irons?


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

I really want to buy some stuff from Jasmine's.  I am not going to do it though.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

my hair is still rather damp. i cant wait to see if it dries soft and fluffy. i used qhemet heavy cream on my puff today and usually my wet hair hates heavy cream. i dont know why.
im also thinking about dying my hair a dark brown but i dont want the damage so i dont think i will.

and for those of you who were in the old thread I GOT MY CHARGER BACK lmao.


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> my hair is still rather damp. i cant wait to see if it dries soft and fluffy. i used qhemet heavy cream on my puff today and usually my wet hair hates heavy cream. i dont know why.
> im also thinking about dying my hair a dark brown but i dont want the damage so i dont think i will.
> 
> and for those of you who were in the old thread I GOT MY CHARGER BACK lmao.


 Great Che, could you take the new one back?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

oh i also realized my hair LOVES  to be shampood. i think my hair looks its best when its freshly clean so i think i will move up to shampooing 2x a week. that way i can deep condition 2x a week also. and im still co washing.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

20Something said:


> Don't do it! !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your support (sniffles)
Herstyler (Mall) 
Jilbere Titanium from Sally's


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

mkd said:


> Great Che, could you take the new one back?


 i dont know but the girl said she would buy it from me. she said she lost hers and when she saw mine she thought maybe it was hers. she said she called all the girls with iphones who sit in this area and it didnt belong to them so she thought it was hers. when she buys the new one from me ill buy a car charger.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, IK! It's Like an Obsession! @Bolded. Then Errtime somebody mentions something else.........You Go Off to Look at (Buy) That That's why we both sitting up here with 50-11 Products. (At least you have Your Son's to Share yours with).
> 
> @2nd Bolded. Girl, I'm Tellin' You Now.....You Gon' Hafta' Beat them Boys Away from Your Steamer!
> 
> ...


 

Yeah I should start stocking up on the Distilled water now. 
LOL, my son hates the dryer so hopefully he will just think it's the same.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, they look so good now....It's Unbelievable!
> 
> Last night when BabyB was over he was telling me how much he liked my hair.............
> 
> ...


LMAO @ you making it sound like a strip tease


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> oh i also realized my hair LOVES to be shampood. i think my hair looks its best when its freshly clean so i think i will move up to shampooing 2x a week. that way i can deep condition 2x a week also. and im still co washing.


 Che, I like to wash my hair too.  I don't think co washing more than once a week works for me.  I co wash and DC once a week and shampoo and DC once a week.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe because our hair is fine mkd. i noticed lately that my hair feels greasy now after like 3 days so thats why i like to shampoo. i could just put my hair in twists or braids but i know that aint gonnna happen. when i shampoo my hair is so bouncy and clean and refreshed lol. i use black soap because it doesnt dry my hair out. and i oil my scalp now everyday so it doesnt dry my scalp out like it used to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont know but the girl said she would buy it from me. *she said she lost hers and when she saw mine she thought maybe it was hers. she said she called all the girls with iphones who sit in this area and it didnt belong to them so she thought it was hers*. when she buys the new one from me ill buy a car charger.


 
Uh Huh. 

Well I got some Swamp Water Over Here I can _Sell_ you too that will Make Your Hurr Grow

Liar. Liar. Pants on Fire.:burning: @bolded.  

So....Why did it take her so long to call you back?


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> maybe because our hair is fine mkd. i noticed lately that my hair feels greasy now after like 3 days so thats why i like to shampoo. i could just put my hair in twists or braids but i know that aint gonnna happen. when i shampoo my hair is so bouncy and clean and refreshed lol. i use black soap because it doesnt dry my hair out. and i oil my scalp now everyday so it doesnt dry my scalp out like it used to do.


 EXACTLY!  My hair is so much more bouncy when its washed.  Its greasy and weighed down if I don't shampoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, they look so good now....It's Unbelievable!
> 
> Last night when BabyB was over he was telling me how much he liked my hair.............
> 
> ...


----------



## 30something (Jan 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks for your support (sniffles)
> Herstyler (Mall)
> Jilbere Titanium from Sally's



Ohhhh, never heard of Herstyler... for the price gotta be quality 

You can always sell on Ebay/Amazon and that way you can justify buying a maxiglide because it would be like recycling money. I did that once when I mistakenly bought a crappy MP3 Player  .. Oh yeah you can also sell it/trade it on here of course 

I almost jumped on the maxi band wagon I just got a solia instead


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Huh.
> 
> Well I got some Swamp Water Over Here I can _Sell_ you too that will Make Your Hurr Grow
> 
> ...


  girl she didnt call me. i saw her when i got to work. i dont care if she was lying or not as long as i got it back. and if she buys the new one from me then im cool.


----------



## Charz (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont know but the girl said she would buy it from me. she said she lost hers and when she saw mine she thought maybe it was hers. she said she called all the girls with iphones who sit in this area and it didnt belong to them so she thought it was hers. when she buys the new one from me ill buy a car charger.


 

Just make sure that the new one she "buys" you isn't stolen property....


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 5, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Random thought: I wish Jasmine's would bring back the $5 sale bin!!
> 
> I also need more Shea Souffle. My skin is LOVING that stuff this winter.



I check her site once a week for the $5 sales!!! 
I usually stock up and THEN I inform others of the sale. One time I made the mistake of posting it and when I went back to the site everything was freakin gone. 



JJamiah said:


> Need to gather Resistance not to order a Maxi Glide.  I actually watched the HSN video, I likely, but I just bought a flat iron a while ago for $150 and another for $50 almost a year ago huh!!!! I am suppose to be limiting my heat anywho.....
> 
> I guess I reasoned with myself LOL



I had a Maxiglide and I didn't like it the way I do my CHI. I'm pretty sure your $150 flatiron is probably better. If you really want to get it maybe you could sell the flatiron to someone else.



IDareT'sHair said:


> The New Year isn't Even a Week Old Yet.......
> 
> And PJ's Are Strugglin' Up in this Thread.
> 
> ...



Didn't you just encourage me to buy a coat a few minutes ago?! your new smiley --> :fallenang



mkd said:


> I want a wig too.



I want a half wig! I want a short bob just cuz I do. I will wear it and scare the crap out of my DH! LOL He'd probably cry and go into a fetal position if he thought I cut my hair again.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I check her site once a week for the $5 sales!!!
> I usually stock up and THEN I inform others of the sale. One time I made the mistake of posting it and when I went back to the site everything was freakin gone.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Wow, could you tell me what you disliked about it. I read some say it snags the hair, Yikes definitely not liking that. 



I do like my Herstyler, Just the itch .....I was safe until watchin the video... safe again !!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl she didnt call me. i saw her when i got to work. i dont care if she was lying or not as long as i got it back. and if she buys the new one from me then im cool.


 


Charzboss said:


> Just make sure that the new one she "buys" you isn't stolen property....


 
See....She didn't even call you after _she said she called all the Girls in the Area with an iPhone_

I wouldn't deal with her period.  She's a Thief on the Sly. 

I'm Glad you got yours Back.  Return the New One back to the Store.  Cut All ties.  

Girl this is 2010.  Time Out for Mess & Messy People.


Too Shade.........


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 5, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Random thought: I wish Jasmine's would bring back the $5 sale bin!!
> 
> I also need more Shea Souffle. My skin is LOVING that stuff this winter.


 
I loved that $5.00 bin. I think people bought more stuff from there than the regular products. I know i did.



JJamiah said:


> Need to gather Resistance not to order a Maxi Glide.  I actually watched the HSN video, I likely, but I just bought a flat iron a while ago for $150 and another for $50 almost a year ago huh!!!! I am suppose to be limiting my heat anywho.....
> 
> I guess I reasoned with myself LOL


 
I want one too and i don't even use heat.



chebaby said:


> i dont know but the girl said she would buy it from me. she said she lost hers and when she saw mine she thought maybe it was hers. she said she called all the girls with iphones who sit in this area and it didnt belong to them so she thought it was hers. when she buys the new one from me ill buy a car charger.


 
Glad you got your charger back che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Didn't you just encourage me to buy a coat a few minutes ago?! your new smiley --> :fallenang


 
Yes, I Did!  It was a Good Price and it wasn't a freakin' Hurr Product.  You got your Steamer Coming this weekend........

And you are saving for your PIBBS....Girl you are set.  

Yes, Most Definitely You can get a Coat on Sale.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> oh i also realized my hair LOVES  to be shampood. i think my hair looks its best when its freshly clean so i think i will move up to shampooing 2x a week. that way i can deep condition 2x a week also. and im still co washing.



Maybe it _is_ a fine-haired thing. I have fine hair too, and it looks, feels, and behaves best with biweekly shampooing and DCing. Co-Washing is such a disaster for me, unless I use the CWC method.




JJamiah said:


> Wow, could you tell me what you disliked about it. I read some say it snags the hair, Yikes definitely not liking that.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like my Herstyler, Just the itch .....I was safe until watchin the video... safe again !!!



I don't have a Maxiglide, but I have heard that it'll only snag if you don't use it correctly. So like..if you don't detangle well before ironing and if you press the plates together, then it'll snag. Supposedly, if you watch the styling video and do what it says, then there should be no problems. 

Not that you should buy it or anything.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Wow, could you tell me what you disliked about it. I read some say it snags the hair, Yikes definitely not liking that.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like my Herstyler, Just the itch .....I was safe until watchin the video... safe again !!!



I didn't like the way it would snag my hair. I think that my CHI does a better job and makes my hair look nicer. I didn't hate it, but I just didn't love it the way I heart my CHI LOL



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, I Did!  It was a Good Price and it wasn't a freakin' Hurr Product.  You got your Steamer Coming this weekend........
> 
> And you are saving for your PIBBS....Girl you are set.
> 
> Yes, Most Definitely You can get a Coat on Sale.



whatever... I'll post a picture of me and my new coat tomorrow LOL


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

BostonMaria, the wig that I saw and really liked was a really short cute bob.  I love the way it looks.  But I know my DH would be like WTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2010)

mkd said:


> BostonMaria, *the wig that I saw and really liked was a really short cute bob. I love the way it looks.* But I know my DH would be like WTH


 
You Can Get it for those Days when You Have Serious "ATTITUDE"  

Girl......You Gotta Werk It!

Just Get into Character and Play It!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I love pear scents!! I haven't tried that one from Jasmine's. I'll need some more shower gels soon so I'll have to keep that in mind.


This smell is out of this world .



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was tired of looking at partially opened bottles of conditioner so I combined them all into the Aussie Moist bottle. The more organized my closet is it the better i feel about the amount of products I have and why I don't need any more until the summertime I believe. I may need more deep conditioners before then but I won't buy anything else.
> 
> I'm still upset. I order my Jessicurl products over a week ago and they still haven't sent a shipping notice except to say that the order has been processed. This in its self is helping curb the desire to order anything because the price of shipping is high and sometimes it takes forever to get product.


Jessicurl takes a minute. I ordered a gallon from them and I think it took a month. I'm not sure if that was out of the ordinary for them or not.



sharifeh said:


> wow 2 uses? do you have a lot of hair?


Saying I'm heavy handed is an understatement but I can still find products that are better for my pockets and withstand my heavyhandedness .



BostonMaria said:


> I check her site once a week for the $5 sales!!!
> I usually stock up and THEN I inform others of the sale. One time I made the mistake of posting it and when I went back to the site everything was freakin gone.


Now BM now you know the #1 pj rule is don't tell nobody until you have ordered.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2010)

The Lacefronts (my first two) ordered before Christmas Elise and Mohisha CAME IN!!!!! Whew HEW!!!! They look so nice, I didn't cut the fronts yet so I didn't take any pictures.


----------



## mkd (Jan 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Can Get it for those Days when You Have Serious "ATTITUDE"
> 
> Girl......You Gotta Werk It!
> 
> *Just Get into Character and Play It*!


 I think he would like _that _


----------



## Minty (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 4 long milk crates and 1 lg brown bag of books and 3 lg bags of suits and clothes (including stained, or items with even the slightest hole - any reason to get rid of it) by my front door. 

My bedroom is a mess but that's ok. 

My surprise: a little black dress was in the closet I'd never worn.

....shampooed w/Ovation (I'm really liking that shampoo - wow)/ Aphogee2 min, then Nexxus Humectin 3 mins each. Used Nexxus Humectin as a leave-in and Rusk Smoother. Sealed w/homemade Vedic oil 

I really need to order more items for cosmetology school, but I have the tendency to over purchase when I start a program and then not need it, or not use it. This is very big for me. Really, I also don't know WHAT I "Need."


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 5, 2010)

just checking in to see what yall up to.

i shamefully purchased some conditioner today....i didn't even use it since i had so much guilt over the matter. 

i plan on returning it.... i'm trying to learn self control and gain strength not just w/ hair but w/ every aspect of my life.


----------



## Minty (Jan 5, 2010)

you can do it SimplyConfident!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2010)

tonight im going to do an overnight baggy treatment with either cocasta oil or jbco. im leaning more to cocasta oil.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I check her site once a week for the $5 sales!!!
> I usually stock up and THEN I inform others of the sale. One time I made the mistake of posting it and when I went back to the site everything was freakin gone.


Girl please, that PJ Rule #101: Inform others of the "what a bargain, what a steal" AFTER making your own initial purchase.  Check your handbook


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 5, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Girl please, that PJ Rule #101: Inform others of the "what a bargain, what a steal" AFTER making your own initial purchase.  Check your handbook


 
^^^
You aint never lying. 

She needs to cuffed and hauled straight to jail for that one!! 
PJ sisters just don't roll like that.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> ^^^
> You aint never lying.
> 
> She needs to cuffed and hauled straight to jail for that one!!
> PJ sisters just don't roll like that.


BM knows better!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 6, 2010)

Eisani said:


> BM knows better!


 
I was going to say, bm is an og. She knows the game.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 6, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> ^^^
> You aint never lying.
> 
> She needs to cuffed and hauled straight to jail for that one!!
> PJ sisters just don't roll like that.



Tell momma to sell my Afroveda butters and bail me out


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am going to Cancun next week for 5 nights (Got a great deal at a 4 star resort for $65 a night too!).
> 
> *And I have no idea what to do with my hair products/regimen. Help!*



On my last trip in November I twisted up my hair and went really heavy on leave-in/butters so it would remain moisturized for the 4 days.  Be careful about putting stuff (oils, butters, etc) into traveling containers I did this a few times and had to go through extra security and they wanted to throw my stuff away.  Luckily I didn't do anything else except as me the nature of my trip.



JJamiah said:


> You know what I think that is what it is for me, *THE HUNT for something better and better and better.
> *  /QUOTE]
> 
> For me it was boredom and frustration I was temporarily unemployed so shopping online and going to the mall and buy stuff was my outlet.  Then the Hunt for sale items/good buys also
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks Shay. I know that the site said large orders take longer but I only got a few things. What did you order? Did you like it?


 
I ordered a gallon of the weekly deep treatment.  Love it .

I am noticing a lot people are using Sitrinillah in the dc challenge .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't believe how much this thread has grown in such a short period of time!  That says a LOT about us PJ's!

Ummm...I still haven't gotten to cleaning those cabinets out  yet.  They kind of scare me. erplexed

All of this talk of steamers...I want one...I need one...



La Colocha said:


> Gone head ms coco, once you get organized it will get easier.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2010)

Boston,

I've gotten so bad with my PJism, that I've run out of space to store everything.  So I went through my armoire to clean house.  If I found a container that only had dregs (or was petrified) in it I just tossed it.

It was a major victory for me...but I still have a long ways to go.

Now I'm absolutely feining for a steamer.




BostonMaria said:


> Are you just organizing or giving this stuff away?
> 
> I'm done doing my hair! My concoction didn't make me go bald LOL I invested in a Chi and I just flatironed my hair. I think that the Pibbs dryer will be my last big purchase for the year. Its such a great investment. I tried drying my hair under the Ion hooded dryer and unfortunately the back of my hair couldn't dry. Blah. I need a Pibbs or a smaller head.
> 
> BTW JJamiah congrats on getting your steamer for Valentine's Day! I will let you know when I use mine. I can hardly wait!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> just checking in to see what yall up to.
> 
> i shamefully purchased some conditioner today....i didn't even use it since i had so much guilt over the matter.
> 
> i plan on returning it.... i'm trying to learn self control and gain strength not just w/ hair but w/ every aspect of my life.


 

I have done that several times it felt good to buy it, and now that the fun is over I take it back, you'll be okay


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Boston,
> 
> I've gotten so bad with my PJism, that I've run out of space to store everything. So I went through my armoire to clean house. If I found a container that only had dregs (or was petrified) in it I just tossed it.
> 
> ...


 
IN AN ANGRY TONE!!!!!

Told hubby hey bday next week I'd rather have the Steamer then and then the Spa treatments later. OKAY WIFE, okay husband......

Husband do you want me to buy the steamer and you just give me my money back,,,,,, NO wife.....

Husband do you realize my bday is next week Tuesday the 12th

Yes wife I will order Thursday......


:gotroasted::burning::mob:

It won't be here by my birthday, and order has processing days and shipping it won't be here unless your paying for expedited service, free shipping is rarely the fastest. I asked you did you want me to pay for it and you give me my money back.

Wife you just asked me today!!!

So what it will be here by my birthday compared to Thursday, tuesday and thursday big difference.

I WENT TO THE WEBSITE TO ORDER IT-------> SOLD OUT! ETA: 1/30/2010 >>>>>>I was ready to PUT HIS BUTT OUTSIDE FOR THE NIGHT, If I knew he wouldn't freeze to death my husband would have had to sleep in the car!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2010)

Oooh, a gallon of WDT sounds delish  I always wanted to order one, but I was trying to wait to put a huge dent in my conditioner stash.  Don't know when that's gonna happen though  $100 is very reasonable considering one 8 oz bottle is $12.75.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> :gotroasted::burning::mob:
> 
> I WENT TO THE WEBSITE TO ORDER IT-------> SOLD OUT! ETA: 1/30/2010 >>>>>>I was ready to PUT HIS BUTT OUTSIDE FOR THE NIGHT, If I knew he wouldn't freeze to death my husband would have had to sleep in the car!!!!



You know you're a PJ when you make your DH sleep in the doghouse for ordering a steamer with a ETA of 3 weeks LOL

Hey at least he will get it for you! My DH doesn't even know what a steamer is AND he gives lousy gifts!



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Boston,
> 
> I've gotten so bad with my PJism, that I've run out of space to store everything.  So I went through my armoire to clean house.  If I found a container that only had dregs (or was petrified) in it I just tossed it.
> 
> ...



Wow that much huh? I would love to see pictures of your stash. As far as the steamer, its a great investment from what I'm told. Maybe you should try to get rid of a few products first before buying it, ya know to make some room for it. I'm not sure how big the machine is.



Shay72 said:


> I ordered a gallon of the weekly deep treatment.  Love it .
> 
> I am noticing a lot people are using Sitrinillah in the dc challenge .



Wow a whole gallon?!! Didn't know they came in that size. I've never used the WDT.  As far as the Sitrinillah, I haven't used that in over a year. I love Hairveda, but the shipping takes forever and God forbid you complain around here or they'll keel you so I stopped ordering from them. As far as their products though, I have no complaints.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> You know you're a PJ when you make your DH sleep in the doghouse for ordering a steamer with a ETA of 3 weeks LOL
> 
> Hey at least he will get it for you! My DH doesn't even know what a steamer is AND he gives lousy gifts!
> 
> ...


 




He found the Steamer a little cheaper somewhere else, but due to Salonrus great customer service, I told him that wasn't enough purchase it somewhere else, I'd just wait.


----------



## mkd (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow a whole gallon?!! Didn't know they came in that size. I've never used the WDT. As far as the Sitrinillah, I haven't used that in over a year. I love Hairveda, but the shipping takes forever and God forbid you complain around here or they'll keel you so I stopped ordering from them. As far as their products though, I have no complaints.[/QUOTE]


 I haven't tried the WDT and I can't because I may like it and I cannot have another staple available only online I ordered for hairveda for the first time on black friday and was hoping I wouldn't love it because the shipping is foolish.  But so far, I love everything


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I ordered a gallon of the weekly deep treatment.  Love it .
> 
> I am noticing a lot people are using Sitrinillah in the dc challenge .



I like Sitrinillah there are few natural DCs that are economical.  How long did it take for you to get your large size of Sitrinillah?  Are you still using it?  If I like the WDT or Too Shea! I'm going to save for the gallon size and try to get it on sale.



Eisani said:


> Oooh, a gallon of WDT sounds delish  I always wanted to order one, but I was trying to wait to put a huge dent in my conditioner stash.  Don't know when that's gonna happen though  $100 is very reasonable considering one 8 oz bottle is $12.75.



E, how have you liked the WDT?  I think my next goal is to save for gallon sizes of most of my DCs its like going to Sams Club or BJs it makes more sense to buy big sizes of things you use a lot of.  Also I think this will save on shipping costs for shipping individual items.



BostonMaria said:


> *You know you're a PJ when you make your DH sleep in the doghouse for ordering a steamer with a ETA of 3 weeks LOL
> *
> Hey at least he will get it for you! My DH doesn't even know what a steamer is AND he gives lousy gifts!
> 
> ...


 @bolded

You think Hairveda takes along time to ship all the time?  Maybe I just get lucky for the last 2 times I ordered(Vakita frosting sale and BF)  I've received my stuff in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> *  I haven't tried the WDT and I can't because I may like it and I cannot have another staple available only online* I ordered for hairveda for the first time on black friday and was hoping I wouldn't love it because the shipping is foolish.  But so far, I love everything





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> * You think Hairveda takes along time to ship all the time?* Maybe I just get lucky for the last 2 times I ordered(Vakita frosting sale and BF) I've received my stuff in less than 2 weeks.



Except for my purchase of the Avocado silk conditioner purchase back in September, I made the decision a long time ago to stop ordering deep conditioners online. The problem is I have way too much hair, its very thick, and a 16 oz of anything will last me maybe 3 applications if I'm lucky and stingy. I refuse to pay over $20 and then shipping for something and then wait 2-3 weeks for it. I now stick to AOHR and/or the Yes to Carrots Hair Mask for DC's since its available locally. 

I think the longest I had to wait for a Hairveda purchase was 4 weeks. The quickest delivery was (I think) about 2 weeks. The longer delivery time  was during a Black Friday deal in 08 so that's why it took so long. If I'm stocked up I don't care if I have to wait, but if I'm low on DC and have to wait then I'm feenin like a crackhead LOL  I made the mistake of saying something negative in a thread and got e-yelled at ahahaha I called them ladies the Hairveda Gang LOLOLOL Anyway I have no problems with Hairveda's products in general. I just moved on to Afroveda and Jasmine's. BTW Jasmine's has GREAT customer service and I get stuff from Dana in like 3-6 days.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy New Year Ladies!

This year I will control my binges.  I have been a member for years.  When I started I would buy something new regularly (hair related).  I slowed down in 2008 and restocked what I needed.  In 2009, I became serious about weight loss (dropped 22 lbs), I realized that I would eat for whatever reason especially when sad, so I replaced eating with shopping.  Shopping is easier when you don't have to try it on so hair products, make up, and shoes became more of an obsession.  

My binges are in the rotation (currently) of makeup and hair products.  Since I require instant gratification makeup is the current winner But hair products are not far behind.  I just bought Mizani Thermasmooth the entire set (it works though, lol).

So this year, I will shop my stash hair and make up.  I will attempt to use up what I have and replace my staples.  I like the Use 1 Buy 1 and I will continue to use that model.  I will think about my purchases before or at the very least keep the receipt so that I can return it.  

For the make up I am limiting myself to a budget of $25 per month.  

MissVee


----------



## mkd (Jan 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Except for my purchase of the Avocado silk conditioner purchase back in September, I made the decision a long time ago to stop ordering deep conditioners online. The problem is I have way too much hair, its very thick, and a 16 oz of anything will last me maybe 3 applications if I'm lucky and stingy. I refuse to pay over $20 and then shipping for something and then wait 2-3 weeks for it. I now stick to AOHR and/or the Yes to Carrots Hair Mask for DC's since its available locally.
> 
> I think the longest I had to wait for a Hairveda purchase was 4 weeks. The quickest delivery was (I think) about 2 weeks. The longer delivery time was during a Black Friday deal in 08 so that's why it took so long. If I'm stocked up I don't care if I have to wait, but if I'm low on DC and have to wait then I'm feenin like a crackhead LOL *I made the mistake of saying something negative in a thread and got e-yelled at ahahaha I called them ladies the Hairveda Gang LOLOLOL* Anyway I have no problems with Hairveda's products in general. I just moved on to Afroveda and Jasmine's. BTW Jasmine's has GREAT customer service and I get stuff from Dana in like 3-6 days.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 6, 2010)

I just want my hair to be long again 
I don't know what possessed me to relax after almost 7 years natural, OH wait! I do remember, seeing someone's beautiful update pics of their relaxed hair made me miss it  

Then instead of being patient and allowing it to grow out I just had to BC. I'm sick of dealing with my hair, I just want to be able to put it in a bun already


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Hairveda products too, but their shipping prices were too high (I see that they lowered it now) and their customer service was poor. My emails were NEVER answered. Its ok though...I have enough HV products to last me for a while. I LOVE Jasmine's as well. Her products smell amazing and my hair loves her shampoo and shea butter rinse. I STAN HARD for Njoi Creations. Nobody better talk about NC because we have a gang on here that will tear your butt up!


----------



## mkd (Jan 6, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered a pound of shea butter from butters n bars.  I hope I like the consistency.


----------



## Minty (Jan 6, 2010)

Holla chicas.

I got my cosmetology kit today. OMG it was so big! 

How come the mannequin head has split ends and the hair is rough?! I'm going to have to give her a DC   

So I was thumbing through the textbook (there is only one Cosm. text out there) and it says:

"If the ends of the hair need additional relaxing, work the relaxer through to the ends for the last few minutes of processing" 

Yup girls this is what they teach in cosmetology school.


----------



## Momesque (Jan 6, 2010)

My goals for 2010 are to:

(1) make wiser, more informed decisions about hair products so that I don't end up buying things that either (a) will collect dust b/c I don't use them more than 2 times or (b) exceed a reasonable price
(2) get healthier, thicker ends
(3) reach a thick, arm-pit length
(4) develop a relationship either with my current stylist or some other stylist who will respect my wishes about "dusting" my ends and not "butchering" my length unnecessarily


----------



## Minty (Jan 6, 2010)

Ladies, I need your opinion: 

Best online BSS - overall

and any other "Best of" for tools, i.e. hair dryer, flat iron, rollers for rollersetting, shears, etc. you might want to add.


----------



## Minty (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome Momesque! sounds like good goals. Pick one goal of your four and work on it by itself this month with the products you have. Perhaps you could start with the ends.


----------



## Charz (Jan 6, 2010)

Anita Grant has cheaper shipping costs it seems 

https://anitagrant.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=34


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2010)

i did a braid out today and i love the way it turned out. i used jane carter twist and lock and im so glad i kept this in my stash. it is very moisturizing and makes the hair hella shiny along with giving the kind of definition i love. my hair is very big and bouncy today.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 6, 2010)

I need an intervention. I get excited when I buy new stuff. I cannot control myself. I throw away everything only to buy more stuff. I HAVE to get better!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2010)

ok i keep checking for an email from sunshine. i cant wait to try the coconut confidence and the sunshine. i love love love shea butter and anything that has loads of it in it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How long did it take for you to get your large size of Sitrinillah? Are you still using it?


I ordered it on BF so I think 3 weeks, maybe.  I haven't opened it yet because I had some left over from my last pail.  Also I got a 16 oz when I purchased a grab bag.  I'm set with some Sitrinillah for a minute.

I almost lost my mind up in here ya'll for like the past week the waste water from my steamer was draining and sitting in the hood rather than going down the tube.  I was in denial for a minute but I fixed it today.  Char warned about not using henna or any of the ayurvedic powders with the steamer because it pulls it in.  Well ya'll know me by now.  Ima do what I want to do. So I get under the steamer with tea rinses, cassia glosses, and tonight I will get under there with an alma treatment.  What I figured out was some of the gook was blocking the tube.  It should be good to go.  I will let ya'll know.  But from now on I know to check that tube each time and clean if necessary .


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2010)

i hope i can get second day hair. but if i cant no worries. i really want to do an overnight oil treatment using jbco. i need as much help as i can get in the thickness department.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> I love Hairveda products too, but their shipping prices were too high (I see that they lowered it now) and their customer service was poor. My emails were NEVER answered. Its ok though...I have enough HV products to last me for a while. I LOVE Jasmine's as well. Her products smell amazing and my hair loves her shampoo and shea butter rinse. I STAN HARD for Njoi Creations. *Nobody better talk about NC because we have a gang on here that will tear your butt up!*



GANGSTA


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope everyone is doing well. just finished up 1 box of amla and re-ordered 2 via ayurveda natural. I am not making the mistake to order from ruchita anymore. 
I really love amla powder. once i use up all my ayurvedic powders, I decided that amla and shikakai are the only ones that I'll keep in my regimen since I have some brahmi/tulsi/maka in other oils


----------



## mkd (Jan 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. just finished up 1 box of amla and re-ordered 2 via ayurveda natural. I am not making the mistake to order from ruchita anymore.
> I really love amla powder. once i use up all my ayurvedic powders, I decided that amla and shikakai are the only ones that I'll keep in my regimen since I have some brahmi/tulsi/maka in other oils


 Red, I am really thinking about trying amla.  I am sure I can find it locally, I just keep putting it off.  Would I mix it the same way as cassia/henna?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Red, I am really thinking about trying amla.  I am sure I can find it locally, I just keep putting it off.  Would I mix it the same way as cassia/henna?



I love Amla! I buy mine locally, but whatever I can't find around these parts I get online. Ayurveda Natural has cheap prices and their shipping is pretty low. 

Oh wait this is a no buy thread.... 

So anyway I bought 2 coats today!  A gray one and a short black one.


----------



## mkd (Jan 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I love Amla! I buy mine locally, but whatever I can't find around these parts I get online. Ayurveda Natural has cheap prices and their shipping is pretty low.
> 
> Oh wait this is a no buy thread....
> 
> So anyway I bought 2 coats today! A gray one and a short black one.


 BM, I am going to have to go ahead and buy some alma.  I figure it will cost a few dollars at an indian market.  How do you mix yours?  What kind of results do you see?  Shay mentioned it tightened her curl pattern in another thread.  I would really like that effect.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2010)

Vonnie I luvs me some WDT! It's so thick and moisturizing. I dc with it either for 45 minutes with heat or sleep in it then rinse. My curls are always very well defined, moist and bouncy.

*back to reading*


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2010)

if amla tightens the curls then i need to use some lol.

if i buy some, is it ok for me to just add some into a conditioner and co wash with it? i dont wanna go through all the making pastes and straining for oil and stuff.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Except for my purchase of the Avocado silk conditioner purchase back in September, I made the decision a long time ago to stop ordering deep conditioners online. The problem is I have way too much hair, its very thick, and a 16 oz of anything will last me maybe 3 applications if I'm lucky and stingy. I refuse to pay over $20 and then shipping for something and then wait 2-3 weeks for it. I now stick to AOHR and/or the Yes to Carrots Hair Mask for DC's since its available locally.
> 
> I think the longest I had to wait for a Hairveda purchase was 4 weeks. The quickest delivery was (I think) about 2 weeks. The longer delivery time  was during a Black Friday deal in 08 so that's why it took so long. If I'm stocked up I don't care if I have to wait, but if I'm low on DC and have to wait then I'm feenin like a crackhead LOL * I made the mistake of saying something negative in a thread and got e-yelled at ahahaha I called them ladies the Hairveda Gang LOLOLOL *Anyway I have no problems with Hairveda's products in general. I just moved on to Afroveda and Jasmine's. BTW Jasmine's has GREAT customer service and I get stuff from Dana in like 3-6 days.


I remember that ish


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 6, 2010)

@mkd: I use my amla powder in 3 ways
1) add it to an oil with some shikakai/brahmi and use that oil as a pre-poo
2) add it to henna because henna tends to loosen my hair texture and i dont' want that
3) today I tried a paste with shikakai and neem powders to "wash " but I ended up using a poo bar afterwards. I want to try that method another time before deciding if it is worth it.
some times when I am lazy, I just do a tea with amla and shikakai and use it as a final rinse.
I hope that helps. 
When I have no more ideas, I just go to the ayurvedic thread and read what others do
I *heart*amla


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 6, 2010)

MissVee said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> 
> This year I will control my binges. I have been a member for years. When I started I would buy something new regularly (hair related). I slowed down in 2008 and restocked what I needed. In 2009, I became serious about weight loss (dropped 22 lbs), I realized that I would eat for whatever reason especially when sad, so I replaced eating with shopping. Shopping is easier when you don't have to try it on so hair products, make up, and shoes became more of an obsession.
> 
> ...


 
Your whole post sounds like me missvee, ive been killin the makeup, i need to stop. I really wonder if pjism is linked with other compulsions. For me its food, hair stuff, makeup, books, purses. Is anyone else like this also?



redecouvert said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. just finished up 1 box of amla and re-ordered 2 via ayurveda natural. I am not making the mistake to order from ruchita anymore.
> I really love amla powder. once i use up all my ayurvedic powders, I decided that amla and shikakai are the only ones that I'll keep in my regimen since I have some brahmi/tulsi/maka in other oils


 
Hey red, did ruchita get you too. I hope not, that is insane people should go to jail doing mess like that.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @mkd: I use my amla powder in 3 ways
> 1) add it to an oil with some shikakai/brahmi and use that oil as a pre-poo
> 2) add it to henna because henna tends to loosen my hair texture and i dont' want that
> 3) today I tried a paste with shikakai and neem powders to "wash " but I ended up using a poo bar afterwards. I want to try that method another time before deciding if it is worth it.
> ...


 so you just take some amla powder and mix it up with another oil? i can do that lol.
infact i have some amla oil at home(although it has mineral oil it it), i will start using it again.


----------



## robot. (Jan 6, 2010)

a good friend of mine got me two of the cutest little gift boxes from lush!  i'm happy - they actually smell really good and i'm not really into their body products.

the gifts came with coupons, so i'm gonna go and get a few things tomorrow.


----------



## robot. (Jan 7, 2010)

this is the fastest i've ever gotten a shipping notification from hairveda! it just came and i ordered this past weekend (the 1st).


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 7, 2010)

Robotxcore, did you ever update on your shea butter? sorry if i missed it somewhere.


----------



## robot. (Jan 7, 2010)

it was a bust. i'll try again some other time.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> this is the fastest i've ever gotten a shipping notification from hairveda! it just came and i ordered this past weekend (the 1st).


 
.....................


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 7, 2010)

my new Rusk DC is almost finished and I have only used it twice. I have one more use left out of it, and its gone. It was $16, plus shipping for 4oz. it can't be bought locally. I can't afford to do this....I have decided, as of today, to NOT buy anything online anymore, beside oils and butters that last for months.  I am going to my local sallys, 10miles from my house. I am going to try the silk elements, and Ion DC's to try to find my stapples. $10 for 16oz is much more friendly to my wallet!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

Ummmmmmmm 

For those of you interested, Curls is having a sale all day today and tomorrow.
25% off all items with the code curls4twirls.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 7, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> my new Rusk DC is almost finished and I have only used it twice. I have one more use left out of it, and its gone. It was $16, plus shipping for 4oz. it can't be bought locally. I can't afford to do this....I have decided, as of today, to NOT buy anything online anymore, beside oils and butters that last for months. I am going to my local sallys, 10miles from my house. I am going to try the silk elements, and Ion DC's to try to find my stapples. $10 for 16oz is much more friendly to my wallet!


 
Im going to start doing that when my things run low. I will only order my shea butter, jbco and leave in online. Everything else i will try to find here. Things are just getting too expensive.



lamaravilla said:


> Ummmmmmmm
> 
> For those of you interested, Curls is having a sale all day today and tomorrow.
> 25% off all items with the code curls4twirls.


 
Thanks lamara, someone will be able to use it, 25% off is not bad at all.


----------



## Minty (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never used the curls line. And quite frankly, I'm afraid to start because I too am trying to limit my spending online unless its from one store (like amazon) and I can use my free shipping. But even the stores on Amazon are starting to raise the "shipping" fees though.

Is the Curls line for naturals? My next purchase will have to be for my ng, and I'm thinking of Taaliah Waajid's Bodifying Mist. I have Rusk Smoother but it does not moisturize. 

......

I made it through this week without any purchases. I am shopping for shears, a blow dryer, flat iron, and misc. tools: round brushes, combs, rollers, etc. 

I am thinking of H2Pro flat iron, and a Sedu ultrasilent dryer (I have a CHI Rocket dryer and that thing wants to burn hair!)


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

^^^Yes it's for natural hair, but I'm sure they can also be used for relaxed hair. I know *fabulosity* is relaxed and she uses many products from Curls.


----------



## Charz (Jan 7, 2010)

^ I didn't like the curls line for my mostly 4a hair. My hair felt coated, sticky and tacky.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ I didn't like the curls line for my mostly 4a hair. My hair felt coated.



Hmmm, I've never tried anything besides the moisturizer and I love that. It's a good leave in and I like to use it to refresh 2nd, 3rd, and 4th day hair.


----------



## Charz (Jan 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hmmm, I've never tried anything besides the moisturizer and I love that. It's a good leave in and I like to use it to refresh 2nd, 3rd, and 4th day hair.


 

The milkshake or the spritz?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

He is soooooo in the dog house for that one!  I visited their site to purchase one yesterday (I really wasn't kidding when I said I was feiningerplexed), anyway, that's when I saw that they were out of stock until the 30th.   I don't want to have to wait!!!

 Maybe it was for the best...or at least I keep telling myself that anyway.



JJamiah said:


> IN AN ANGRY TONE!!!!!
> 
> Told hubby hey bday next week I'd rather have the Steamer then and then the Spa treatments later. OKAY WIFE, okay husband......
> 
> ...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The milkshake or the spritz?



The spritz, but I have it in a 32 oz bottle so it has a pump like a lotion bottle so it's not as liquidy more creamy.


----------



## Charz (Jan 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> The spritz, but I have it in a 32 oz bottle so it has a pump like a lotion bottle so it's not as liquidy more creamy.


 

Oh! I never tried the spritz. It looked too much like a glycerine mix I could make at home! Yeah I'm cheap.... :going on curls site:
I tried every other product and I didn't like them. The conditioner was alright for co-washing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why Lord?   Why did you send me a Vitacost catalog yesterday?!  I see Aubrey Organics Hydrating Shampoo & Condish 11 oz. for $7.38 and $7.60....a HUGE 54 oz container of Virgin Organic Coconut Oil for $19.99, and Kiss My Face Obsessively Organic Whenever Shampoo & Conditioner 11 oz for $4.55! 

My eyes are twitching...I feel dizzy...


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Oh! I never tried the spritz. It looked too much like a glycerine mix I could make at home! Yeah I'm cheap.... :going on curls site:
> I tried every other product and I didn't like them. The conditioner was alright for co-washing.


 
I liked the conditioner that i got from you but it didn't wow me to purchase again.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh my!  What to try...what to try???!!! 



lamaravilla said:


> Ummmmmmmm
> 
> For those of you interested, Curls is having a sale all day today and tomorrow.
> 25% off all items with the code curls4twirls.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

I LOVE Taliah Waajid's hair care line! The only product that I wasn't that fond of was the twist and lock gel (but I think I used it wrong, so I'll give it another go). Compared to some of the other stuff that's out there her products are reasonably priced.




HijabiFlygirl said:


> I've never used the curls line. And quite frankly, I'm afraid to start because I too am trying to limit my spending online unless its from one store (like amazon) and I can use my free shipping. But even the stores on Amazon are starting to raise the "shipping" fees though.
> 
> Is the Curls line for naturals? My next purchase will have to be for my ng, and I'm thinking of Taaliah Waajid's Bodifying Mist. I have Rusk Smoother but it does not moisturize.
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, I am going to have to go ahead and buy some alma.  I figure it will cost a few dollars at an indian market.  How do you mix yours?  What kind of results do you see?  Shay mentioned it tightened her curl pattern in another thread.  I would really like that effect.



Check your PM's



chebaby said:


> if amla tightens the curls then i need to use some lol.
> 
> if i buy some, is it ok for me to just add some into a conditioner and co wash with it? i dont wanna go through all the making pastes and straining for oil and stuff.



I try to keep it simple with Amla. I mix the powder with water until its a mud/yogurt like substance. I will add either coconut oil or EVOO to it. I leave it on my hair for an hour and then rinse it out.  You can also mix it with a deep conditioner and its easier to apply and rinse out. Try not to leave it on for more than an hour. I don't know about your hair, but with me if I keep it on too long my hair will feel dry.



La Colocha said:


> Your whole post sounds like me missvee, ive been killin the makeup, i need to stop. I really wonder if pjism is linked with other compulsions. For me its food, hair stuff, makeup, books, purses. Is anyone else like this also?



IDareT'sHair and I were discussing that the other day. I think I have a "compulsive" personality as well. For me its coats, purses, shoes, clothes, and hair stuff. Years ago it used to also include hats, MAC lipsticks, perfumes and boyfriends LOL



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Why Lord? Why did you send me a Vitacost catalog yesterday?! I see Aubrey Organics Hydrating Shampoo & Condish 11 oz. for $7.38 and $7.60....a HUGE 54 oz container of Virgin Organic Coconut Oil for $19.99, and Kiss My Face Obsessively Organic Whenever Shampoo & Conditioner 11 oz for $4.55!
> 
> *My eyes are twitching...I feel dizzy...*



HYSTERICAL!!!! 

Wow 54 oz of coconut oil? That's gangsta LOL That would last me a year.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Why Lord?   Why did you send me a Vitacost catalog yesterday?!  I see Aubrey Organics Hydrating Shampoo & Condish 11 oz. for $7.38 and $7.60....a HUGE 54 oz container of Virgin Organic Coconut Oil for $19.99, and Kiss My Face Obsessively Organic Whenever Shampoo & Conditioner 11 oz for $4.55!
> 
> My eyes are twitching...I feel dizzy...


I need some more EVCO and that's a good price! I've just never heard of the NSI brand. I usually use Nutiva but for the price, I'd be willing to try.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> IDareT'sHair and I were discussing that the other day. I think I have a "compulsive" personality as well. For me its coats, purses, shoes, clothes, and hair stuff. Years ago it used to also include hats, MAC lipsticks, perfumes and boyfriends LOL



I'm like this too. But I collect everything. Clothing, shoes, makeup, nail polish, purses, jewelry, accessories, skin care, movies, books, music, electronics, small kitchen appliances, vitamins,  ERR-DAMN-THING!!!! I just like things.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I need some more EVCO and that's a good price! I've just never heard of the NSI brand. I usually use Nutiva but for the price, I'd be willing to try.



Eisani, what oils do you have at home now? I'd love to see your stash!
Oh and with your BKT do you still have the same regimen? Or did you have to tweak it?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I'm like this too. But I collect everything. Clothing, shoes, makeup, nail polish, purses, jewelry, accessories, skin care, movies, books, music, electronics, small kitchen appliances, vitamins,  ERR-DAMN-THING!!!! I just like things.



Oprah would tell us that we are trying to fill a void. Maybe we were dropped on the head as babies LOL

I would tell Oprah that I'm just trying to stimulate the economy. Obama needs me!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Oprah would tell us that we are trying to fill a void. Maybe we were dropped on the head as babies LOL
> 
> I would tell Oprah that I'm just trying to stimulate the economy. Obama needs me!



Oprah can kick rocks


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> He is soooooo in the dog house for that one! I visited their site to purchase one yesterday (I really wasn't kidding when I said I was feiningerplexed), anyway, that's when I saw that they were out of stock until the 30th.  I don't want to have to wait!!!
> 
> Maybe it was for the best...or at least I keep telling myself that anyway.


 
I told myself that too! LOL


----------



## mkd (Jan 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> this is the fastest i've ever gotten a shipping notification from hairveda! it just came and i ordered this past weekend (the 1st).


 What did you get Robot


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Eisani, what oils do you have at home now? I'd love to see your stash!
> Oh and with your BKT do you still have the same regimen? Or did you have to tweak it?


Wellll, I have sweet almond, avocado (2), gallon of jojoba, EVOO, EVCO (just a dab left), shikakai, amla, amla gold, amla light, brahmi, mahabhringraj, bringraj, black seed, jasmine, almond (Ancient Herbals), Vatika(2), KBB Hair and massage oils (8), broccoli seed, argan, Aceite Bomba, Cocasta (3), Avosoya (2), JBCO (2), castor 

As far as my bkt'd hair, I haven't tweaked anything in my regimen mainly because I was already using natural products. The only thing I haven't done since then is my henna. IDK, I'm just kind of nervous about that.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh *Shay*, what type of container does the gallon of WDT come in? Is it a big jar or a pump top? Seems like it w/b too thick for a pump.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2010)

Great Thread
I'm shoe whore! and conditioners too!
 I signed up for use up your stash just a week ago but I got the fever to buy more products. 
Mission: 
Finish transitioning and find my staple. 
Give/sell some of my products


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Oh *Shay*, what type of container does the gallon of WDT come in? Is it a big jar or a pump top? Seems like it w/b too thick for a pump.



It comes in a pump top. It comes out fine, not difficult to get out at all. I need to use that sucker up


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 7, 2010)

So I was just saying to a friend I havent made a hair product purchase in 2010, YET!

Then I remembered I bought Alter Ego garlic treatment on Saturday which I love!

And they just opened a bss near my job in the city, there were NEVER any over here. My eyes lit up and I am fighting the urge to walk in. If I do its going to be problemssssssssssss!!


----------



## robot. (Jan 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> What did you get Robot



just the moist 24/7 and both of the oils (i really liked my samples).


----------



## mkd (Jan 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> just the moist 24/7 and both of the oils (i really liked my samples).


 I have only tried the cocosta and I LOVE it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Wellll, I have sweet almond, avocado (2), gallon of jojoba, EVOO, EVCO (just a dab left), shikakai, amla, amla gold, amla light, brahmi, mahabhringraj, bringraj, black seed, jasmine, almond (Ancient Herbals), Vatika(2), KBB Hair and massage oils (8), broccoli seed, argan, Aceite Bomba, Cocasta (3), Avosoya (2), JBCO (2), castor



Well DAYUM! 
You don't play Eisani.  OK you definitely do NOT need a 54 oz jar of coconut oil. With all that oil you can pre-poo every day until 2020. 



> I need some more EVCO and that's a good price!



No Eisani, you don't!


----------



## Charz (Jan 7, 2010)

This site is taking over my life. I am on it all day at work and all day-night at home. I think that I am going to start limiting my web surfing to only during work hours aka 9-5 (yeah I know  )

I need to use my bootleg Rosetta Stone in German again, practice makeup and play my guitar.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't even know there was such thing as broccoli seed oil. 
Hell, I didn't even know that broccoli had seeds. 

But in Eisani's defense, there is only a little bit of EVCO left. 
You can't be without the EVCO...and 19.99 _is_ an excellent price for 54 oz. 
Does anyone know if it's a permanent price or a limited time offer?


----------



## Charz (Jan 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have only tried the cocosta and I LOVE it.


 

Me too! I wanna buy enough to swim in.


----------



## mkd (Jan 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Me too! I wanna buy enough to swim in.


 I know right!  I sealed with it tuesday and my hair feels amazing still.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the AE garlic treatment too. I haven't uses it in months though . I'm going to use it tomorrow. My hair did really well when I used it consistently.




PrincessLinzz said:


> So I was just saying to a friend I havent made a hair product purchase in 2010, YET!
> 
> Then I remembered I bought Alter Ego garlic treatment on Saturday which I love!
> 
> And they just opened a bss near my job in the city, there were NEVER any over here. My eyes lit up and I am fighting the urge to walk in. If I do its going to be problemssssssssssss!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

I am seriously contemplating replacing all my natural gels, like HV's whipped gelly and KCCC, with Ecostyler gel. That stuff is soooooo cheap. I want to try the Olive oil one. A 32oz is only $5... vs. 16 oz of KCCC for $30


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

for those of you who find T (idareT'shair) to be a blessing id like you to thank this post. i think she just throws positivity everyones way and always has words of encouragement. 
thank you T.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> This site is taking over my life. I am on it all day at work and all day-night at home. I think that I am going to start limiting my web surfing to only during work hours aka 9-5 (yeah I know  )
> 
> I need to use my bootleg Rosetta Stone in German again, practice makeup and play my guitar.


 you and i have so much in common. i wanted rosetta stone to learn spanish(not as good as id like to be), and i found an old guitar i want to learn how to play. i need to save money for lessons.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

i like curls products. the milkshake is the best product they have to me. the whipped cream is always iffy. one minute it works the next minute it doesnt. the shampoo is great but the conditioners are just ok. i love the quench moistrizer too.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

Same here! That jar would las me a year and some change.



Eisani said:


> I need some more EVCO and that's a good price! I've just never heard of the NSI brand. I usually use Nutiva but for the price, I'd be willing to try.


----------



## Charz (Jan 7, 2010)

I've realized that I hate ordering in bulk. I get too bored and never finish it.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> This site is taking over my life. I* am on it all day at work and all day-night at home. *I think that I am going to start limiting my web surfing to only during work hours aka 9-5 (yeah I know  )
> 
> I need to use my bootleg Rosetta Stone in German again, practice makeup and play my guitar.


Me too


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

you two are hysterical! But you speak the truth!



BostonMaria said:


> Oprah would tell us that we are trying to fill a void. Maybe we were dropped on the head as babies LOL
> 
> I would tell Oprah that I'm just trying to stimulate the economy. Obama needs me!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please stop!!! You're making my head hurt!!!

I'm an addict too.  I can't get enough of this board!



Charzboss said:


> This site is taking over my life. I am on it all day at work and all day-night at home. I think that I am going to start limiting my web surfing to only during work hours aka 9-5 (yeah I know  )
> 
> I need to use my bootleg Rosetta Stone in German again, practice makeup and play my guitar.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank u Chaos!! I need the evco cuz I use that all ova my body and you can't beat $20 for 54oz. At least SOMEBODY understands me. Hmph.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 7, 2010)

This is nuts...I went to the store on Tuesday Wednesday and today and purchased 10 different hair products. This week alone I prob spent just under 100.00. I have a bag full of stuff at my desk right now with the receipts...it's going BACK! I refuse to do this to myself again this year. I have checks that need to clear the bank this week and at this rate they are going to be bouncing from here to Mexico! My DH has no idea b/c i carry a big ole purse and hide my bags in it then smuggle everything str8 to my bathroom. I know the folks at CVS have me on camera as a suspect. I am in the at least twice a day casing the joint for new oils and conditioners. My next job will not be in close proximity of a cvs or bss. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2010)

Ahhhh, Ordered the Steamer, still have to wait until 1/30/10 for it to get stock but atleast I know I will get it. Excited!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I am seriously contemplating replacing all my natural gels, like HV's whipped gelly and KCCC, with Ecostyler gel. That stuff is soooooo cheap. I want to try the Olive oil one. A 32oz is only $5... vs. 16 oz of KCCC for $30



Ecostyler & Prostyler gels are the BEST GELS EVAHHHHHH  
I just recently purchased a huge jar of Prostyler black gel for $2.99. That would last me months, but my stepdaughter curls her hair almost every day.



Chaosbutterfly said:


> I didn't even know there was such thing as broccoli seed oil.
> Hell, I didn't even know that broccoli had seeds.
> 
> *But in Eisani's defense, there is only a little bit of EVCO left.
> You can't be without the EVCO...and 19.99 is an excellent price for 54 oz.  Does anyone know if it's a permanent price or a limited time offer?*



I know, but I thought this was a PJ support thread and we're supposed to stop people from buying!!! 



Eisani said:


> Thank u Chaos!! I need the evco cuz I use that all ova my body and you can't beat $20 for 54oz. At least SOMEBODY understands me. Hmph.



 
*wipes fake tear* 



JJamiah said:


> Ahhhh, Ordered the Steamer, still have to wait until 1/30/10 for it to get stock but atleast I know I will get it. Excited!



Congratulations!!! I get mine on Monday! Oh Federal Express man, where art thou?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

i pre pood overnight with amla gold oil and then washed today with black soap. then i conditioned with curls coconut sublime conditioner, starting to love this conditioner, then i put the rest of my kbb mask on my hair and let that sit. i used oyin honey hemp as a leave  in followed by jbco and cocasta oil and then slicked back my puff with almond glaze. my hair is still damp.

i think its good to find product twins in your stash. for example. i only have one 4ox jar of kbb hair mask left and was gonna repurchase but then i thought i still have some afroveda aslii conditioner in my stash and to me they are twins so i can hold out on repurchasing kbb right now.
also i dont need to repurchase hairveda almond glaze yet because i have oyin pomade and aveda anti humectant pomade.
i also think jane carter twist and lock and miss jessies baby buttercream are twins.


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 7, 2010)

@lacolocha: oh yes...let's not even talk about Ruchita here. I am very patient, understanding but wooow....that was really bad. As soon as I said I was going to file a dispute, I got a shipping notification within minutes.I was tempted to blast her on my blog/ youtube but that's not me. I just decided to take my business elsewhere

@Chebabyh yes. I let it infuse for a few days before using it as a pre-poo. Some do the whole double boiler method, a little bit like Moe's growth oil. But I am too lazy to do all that work. I usually infuse it in grapeseed oil/sweet almond oil or fractionned coconut oil or whatever I have.

edit
@chaosbutterfly: in case you're interested in trying broccoli seed oil, Oyin burnt sugar pomade has broccoli seed oil.

I've been using karess krafters hemp hairdressing as a body butter to use it up quickly. I looove the smell!
finished 2 KBB products yesterday


----------



## robot. (Jan 7, 2010)

i FINALLY did a whole head of finger coils and it took maybe 3 hours, with breaks here and there.

and i'm almost finished my trader joe's conditioner and my afroveda gelly is about halfway finished.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2010)

BM this aint no covert no-buy, this is support to help make informed decisions on purchases and halt the impulsive tendencies some of us have . Yall know a true junkie can flip some ish in their favor  Yes, I have plenty of oils but I want more coco for a couple reasons. When I first started my journey, evco and jbco were all I used and my hair grew just fine. I wasn't using all that xtra stuff so I know I don't really need the others. Secondly, its my only moisturizer in the summer. My skin stays moist, supple, and I end up with a lovely warm glow


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Ecostyler & Prostyler gels are the BEST GELS EVAHHHHHH
> I just recently purchased a huge jar of Prostyler black gel for $2.99. That would last me months, but my stepdaughter curls her hair almost every day.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oooh, do kiss and tell when she comes


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> if amla tightens the curls then i need to use some lol.
> 
> if i buy some, is it ok for me to just add some into a conditioner and co wash with it? i dont wanna go through all the making pastes and straining for oil and stuff.


Yes you can just add some conditioner. Or just make a tea.  You can get heat sealable tea bags from FNWL and some other place else that I can't remember. My best results happen when I do tea rinse without rinsing it out, use heat cap for an hour, then load my hair up with condish (use something that encourages curls) still without washing the tea out  and put on plastic cap for about 15 minutes, then wash the tea and condish out.  



La Colocha said:


> Your whole post sounds like me missvee, ive been killin the makeup, i need to stop. I really wonder if pjism is linked with other compulsions. For me its food, hair stuff, makeup, books, purses. Is anyone else like this also?
> 
> Hey red, did ruchita get you too. I hope not, that is insane people should go to jail doing mess like that.


Yep ! I'm focused on clothes, make up and feening for some midcalf black suede boots right now. I will most likely order the boots tonight.

About Ruchita I ordered from her twice but didn't have any issues but didn't want to chance it anymore. I ordered from Ayurnatural this last time. 



Eisani said:


> Oh *Shay*, what type of container does the gallon of WDT come in? Is it a big jar or a pump top? Seems like it w/b too thick for a pump.


Pump top, but I think Lamara answered this . It took me a minute to catch up. 

Update about my steamer--Cleaning out the gook did the trick. It's acting right again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> for those of you who find T (idareT'shair) to be a blessing id like you to thank this post. i think she just throws positivity everyones way and always has words of encouragement.
> thank you T.


 
Awww Thanks Che!

And Ladies......Tryna' Keep it Real.  We're All Here to Fulfill Our Hair Goals.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I love Amla! I buy mine locally, but whatever I can't find around these parts I get online. Ayurveda Natural has cheap prices and their shipping is pretty low.
> 
> Oh wait this is a no buy thread....
> 
> So anyway I bought 2 coats today!  A gray one and a short black one.



Missy where are you buying Amla?  I need to reup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *this aint no covert no-buy, this is support to help make informed decisions on purchases and halt the impulsive tendencies some of us have . Yall know a true junkie can flip some ish in their favor*


 
  

Okay.....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Wellll, *I have sweet almond, avocado (2), gallon of jojoba, EVOO, EVCO (just a dab left), shikakai, amla, amla gold, amla light, brahmi, mahabhringraj, bringraj, black seed, jasmine, almond (Ancient Herbals), Vatika(2), KBB Hair and massage oils (8), broccoli seed, argan, Aceite Bomba, Cocasta (3), Avosoya (2), JBCO (2), castor*


 
Chile...........I thought you were Speaking In Tongues


----------



## mkd (Jan 7, 2010)

I gave my sister a bag of stuff today.  I am glad to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> I gave my sister a bag of stuff today. I am glad to get rid of some stuff.


 
Good.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

mkd doesnt it feel good to get rid of stuff you know you arent gonna use?
i would love to give stuff to my friends but they arent into hair. i remember about a year or 2 ago i gave my god-sister a bag of products like elasta mango butter, CON shampoo, some natural oasis hair butter ect... some really good stuff. i dont knwo if she used it or not but i know she is faithful to the salon so i cant see her shampooing her own hair lol.


----------



## mkd (Jan 7, 2010)

Che, my sister has really thick beautiful hair but she totally is not into hair at all either.  She washes and shampoos with whatever, usually something from whole foods or trader joe's but she never deep conditions.  I keep telling her her hair would be hotness if she gets into it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

i cant wait to do a second day puff tomorrow. i hope it'll be extra big. im gonna sleep in a high puff tonight with my scarf and bonnett. in the morning i'll just sprits with water, add shea butter and be out the door. 

do any of you know how janet jacksons hair looks in it natural state? how its so thin looking? thats how my front bang area looks. i dont know how it got to be that way. atleast its only a small section but still. no one else might notice it but of course i can


----------



## mkd (Jan 7, 2010)

Che, what did you decide about cutting your heat damaged area?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I've written out my Regi for Saturday, and if I stick to the Plan, I should be Using Up a Few(3-4) things and moving on. 

Unfortunately, I still have alot of Open, Half-Open, 3/4th Opened Products of all kinds. 

That Stems from Being Product A-D-D  Or Some Kind of 'Sickness' to Open errthang at once.

Another Good thing has been Applying/Slathering on these Creamy Moisturizers before Putting on my Wig.  
I had alot of the Creamy Conditioning Daily Leave-Ins and I can now actually see myself using alot of those up. 

I decided to put my KBB away (thanks Che) and revisit that one in the Spring/Summer.  I have quite a few that are currently open that I can hopefully get rid of this winter while under this wig.

I think the Support for Me (like Brownie) will still be Use 1 Buy 1 although I didn't do very good with implementation during the First Challenge, I will carry over that same _premise_ into my 2010 Goals and This Time Sincerely Focus on Using Stuff Up.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> BM this aint no covert no-buy, this is support to help make informed decisions on purchases and halt the impulsive tendencies some of us have . Yall know a true junkie can flip some ish in their favor  Yes, I have plenty of oils but I want more coco for a couple reasons. When I first started my journey, evco and jbco were all I used and my hair grew just fine. I wasn't using all that xtra stuff so I know I don't really need the others. Secondly, its my only moisturizer in the summer. My skin stays moist, supple, and I end up with a lovely warm glow



Hey Eisani I miss you on Blackberry. My upgrade deleted all my contacts. Send me your pin # again. I stopped using coconut oil for like 7 months and then revisited it back in the summer. I don't know why I ever stopped.

Have you ever tried Jasmine's Shea Souffle Natural Body Butter in Ice Cream Cake fragrance? OMG to die for and makes my skin so moist. My DH goes crazy when I wear it. I hide it from the kids LOL 



MissVee said:


> Missy where are you buying Amla?  I need to reup.



Ayurnatural Beauty for $3.25 when I can't find it locally
http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5020678



IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile...........I thought you were Speaking In Tongues



Freakin hysterical! 



mkd said:


> Che, my sister has really thick beautiful hair but she totally is not into hair at all either.  She washes and shampoos with whatever, usually something from whole foods or trader joe's but she never deep conditions.  I keep telling her her hair would be hotness if she gets into it.



I gave my mom a jar of conditioner last January because her hair was falling out.  I was in her room a few days ago and noticed the jar still had conditioner in it.  I was so disappointed.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Eisani I miss you on Blackberry. My upgrade deleted all my contacts. Send me your pin # again. I stopped using coconut oil for like 7 months and then revisited it back in the summer. I don't know why I ever stopped.
> 
> Have you ever tried Jasmine's Shea Souffle Natural Body Butter in Ice Cream Cake fragrance? OMG to die for and makes my skin so moist. My DH goes crazy when I wear it. I hide it from the kids LOL


Sending my pin now. I haven't tried the ice cream cake fragrance, that may be on my next shopping list. I frikkin love that shea souffle. 

Doesn't it burn your butt when you give someone something and they don't use it? My mom is good for that too. I saw a whole bottle of amla oil in her bathroom not too long ago and I was like really? The seal wasn't even broken. I almost took it back


----------



## chebaby (Jan 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, what did you decide about cutting your heat damaged area?


 girl im still thisclose to cutting it everyday lol. i was just thinking that tonight before i wrap up my hair for bed i should snip a few strands. and i think im gonna do it. i will let you know.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 8, 2010)

Its midnight and I'm exhausted. My DD is going out tomorrow so she came by around 7:00pm so I could rollerset her hair. I made my own DC a few days ago so she was my guinea pig LOL  Her hair came out really nice and she just left a few minutes ago. I was worried because I put a bunch of oils in the mix and she hates it when her hair comes out greasy. 

Here's her picture


----------



## Charz (Jan 8, 2010)

I did it! I didn't surf the web after 5:00 pm! Yay! (David hid my laptop )


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

My hair is hard and crunchy this morning. I can't wait till this Afroveda gel is used up  I have about 4 oz left to go...


----------



## Charz (Jan 8, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> My hair is hard and crunchy this morning. I can't wait till this Afroveda gel is used up  I have about 4 oz left to go...


 

I can't use it in the winter. My hair will break off.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 8, 2010)

BM, your whole family has such beautiful hair.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 8, 2010)

WHEW what a relief. I can't believe I paid 38 bucks for the Kerastase! I am not a balla. I feel much better now b/c last night I returned about 4 beauty product and got all of my money back! YAY me!


----------



## Sade' (Jan 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Its midnight and I'm exhausted. My DD is going out tomorrow so she came by around 7:00pm so I could rollerset her hair. I made my own DC a few days ago so she was my guinea pig LOL  Her hair came out really nice and she just left a few minutes ago. I was worried because I put a bunch of oils in the mix and she hates it when her hair comes out greasy.
> 
> Here's her picture



**DEAD** GAWGEOUS!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Its midnight and I'm exhausted. My DD is going out tomorrow so she came by around 7:00pm so I could rollerset her hair. I made my own DC a few days ago so she was my guinea pig LOL Her hair came out really nice and she just left a few minutes ago. I was worried because I put a bunch of oils in the mix and she hates it when her hair comes out greasy.


 
Sooo....When Can a Sista' Get an Appointment with all the Homemade Deep Conditioners....

Her Hair turned out Great BM!  Girl, Just wait till Ya'll Start Steamin'


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Its midnight and I'm exhausted. My DD is going out tomorrow so she came by around 7:00pm so I could rollerset her hair. I made my own DC a few days ago so she was my guinea pig LOL Her hair came out really nice and she just left a few minutes ago. I was worried because I put a bunch of oils in the mix and she hates it when her hair comes out greasy.
> 
> Here's her picture


 
Beautiful, wish you could do mine!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

This past week I have been using Elasta QP Mango Butter to moisturize, I don't know why I ever stopped using the stuff! It smells good, it's cheap, readily available at most BSS, and it makes my hair soft as heck!

I'm gonna have to do a comparison between it and Qhemet Biologics products to see which gives me the best results for moisturizing.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Thank u Chaos!! I need the evco cuz I use that all ova my body and you can't beat $20 for 54oz. At least SOMEBODY understands me. Hmph.


 
Eisani, where did you get your avocado in gallon or was that just the jojoba? You all have made me busted my use my stash challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> This past week I have been using Elasta QP Mango Butter to moisturize, I don't know why I ever stopped using the stuff! It smells good, it's cheap, readily available at most BSS, and it makes my hair soft as heck!
> 
> I'm gonna have to do a comparison between it and Qhemet Biologics products to see which gives me the best results for moisturizing.


 
Didn't alot of people Stop Using the QP Mango Butter because they were complaining of the Protein?erplexed  And it made their hair hard.

I have a jar too.  Personally, I like it, but I use quite a bit of protein.  And the smell is Delicious.  

I also have the DPR 11, (which also gets mixed reviews) although I haven't used it yet.  I'll get more into that during the 2010 DDC Challenge.


----------



## Minty (Jan 8, 2010)

That Mango smells wonderful doesn't it! I might have to try some other products from Elasta QP. 

I'm still holding out from buying from Hairveda, Afroveda- all dag on vedas, and Qhemet. I'm not trying to hear it either. :LOL:

I purchased a subscription to PinkSkates site. Its kind of a bore to navigate the forum. Maybe I'm just used to this format for ALL the forums I am a member of - but I didn't hang out reading for long like I normally would.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> That Mango smells wonderful doesn't it! I might have to try some other products from Elasta QP.
> 
> I'm still holding out from buying from Hairveda, Afroveda- all dag on vedas, and Qhemet. I'm not trying to hear it either. :LOL:
> 
> I purchased a subscription to PinkSkates site. Its kind of a bore to navigate the forum. Maybe I'm just used to this format for ALL the forums I am a member of - but I didn't hang out reading for long like I normally would.



I had subscription too but I canceled it after the first quarter was up because I was bored with it too. After I looked at all her fotki pics I wasn't interested anymore 

Did you get the password to her fotki? She is gorgeous and her hair is so lovely!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't alot of people Stop Using the QP Mango Butter because they were complaining of the Protein?erplexed  And it made their hair hard.
> 
> I have a jar too.  Personally, I like it, but I use quite a bit of protein.  And the smell is Delicious.
> 
> I also have the DPR 11, (which also gets mixed reviews) although I haven't used it yet.  I'll get more into that during the 2010 DDC Challenge.



My hair does well with protein as well, it made my hair soft so I'm not gonna worry about it. 

Yeah I wasn't really a fan of the DPR-11, but you have a steamer so you should be able to make it work well for you.


----------



## Minty (Jan 8, 2010)

no, I didn't get that far yet. Do I have to send her a private email or something? erplexed. I don't think I will continue after its over either. Just seems like recycled pictures of her. Her youtube straightening technique is one I first watched when I thought of going natural though....but its the same technique the old heads used back in the day with just new product.


----------



## Minty (Jan 8, 2010)

Now If I can get off my lazy behind and workout!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> no, I didn't get that far yet. Do I have to send her a private email or something? erplexed. I don't think I will continue after its over either. Just seems like recycled pictures of her. Her youtube straightening technique is one I first watched when I thought of going natural though....but its the same technique the old heads used back in the day with just new product.



Yes, you have to email her to get the passwords.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 8, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> This past week I have been using Elasta QP Mango Butter to moisturize, I don't know why I ever stopped using the stuff! It smells good, it's cheap, readily available at most BSS, and it makes my hair soft as heck!
> 
> I'm gonna have to do a comparison between it and Qhemet Biologics products to see which gives me the best results for moisturizing.



It doesn't make your hair...waxy, kind of?
I have two jars, but I use them only to lay down my edges and tame the flyaway hair. When I was using it all over my head, it made it feel really heavy and waxy. Maybe I used too much...I do tend to be heavy-handed.
But you guys are right, the smell is


----------



## Eisani (Jan 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> Eisani, where did you get your avocado in gallon or was that just the jojoba? You all have made me busted my use my stash challenge


It's jojoba oil and I got it from Organic Creations. www.organic-creations.com They do sell avocado oil in the gallon size for a very reasonable price, but I purchase my avocado oil locally.


----------



## 30something (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm proud of my self, i walked in a BSS and only walked out with what I came in there for, a $1 applicator bottle. They must have been like, thats all you going to buy?

Then I finished my jar of Silicon mix (well its still there but I put the little that was left in my co wash bottle).

Then I ordered the 60oz. tub of silicon mix online, since now I'm out off it. I don't have to go back to any BSS store until I'm ready to get some shampoo and more bottles... which won't be for another month + 

Since I decided to buckle down and seriously stop the PJism I found a regimen that works, once all the bottles are done I'm just going to get the bulk versions.

And I'm going to put some of the products I have in smaller bottles.. if they are prone to knock over and spill like CHI silk infusion, my 6oz bottle spilled yesterday  Good thing I didn't buy it but still.. You know how sad it is when the product you love goes to waste.. 

I'm not going lie I still have temptations  to buy but this thread and your girls have helped me, thanks a lot


----------



## robot. (Jan 8, 2010)

i think i might get my hairveda today.


----------



## Minty (Jan 8, 2010)

WELP Jane Carter just cured me of product searching for today. $22 for 4 oz. 

Okay then.  

"I got work to do" - V. Williams.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to deep condition today, tomorrow and Sunday..... Is that too much?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i think i might get my hairveda today.



I ordered from Qhemet on the 1st and it was shipped out yesterday! I was surprised, the 2st time I ordered fro her it took 2 weeks to be shipped. Hopefully I get it tomorrow since she is located in the FL as well.


----------



## mkd (Jan 8, 2010)

BM, your daughter's hair is really pretty.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 8, 2010)

now that's what I call willpower! If it had been me I would. Have lost my mind and picked up some of everything.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Thank u Chaos!! I need the evco cuz I use that all ova my body and you can't beat $20 for 54oz. At least SOMEBODY understands me. Hmph.


 


Eisani said:


> It's jojoba oil and I got it from Organic Creations. www.organic-creations.com They do sell avocado oil in the gallon size for a very reasonable price, but I purchase my avocado oil locally.


 
Oh my thank you so much they have good prices on their gallon products.


----------



## mkd (Jan 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> It's jojoba oil and I got it from Organic Creations. www.organic-creations.com They do sell avocado oil in the gallon size for a very reasonable price, but I purchase my avocado oil locally.


 I wish I hadn't clicked the link, they have everything and the prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Charz (Jan 8, 2010)

^

This looks interesting

Daily Use Hair Conditioner, Unscented

This unscented base contains only the following ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, organic unrefined jojoba oil, wildcrafted babassu butter, ester wax (veggie based), emulsifying wax, honey extract, collagen, panthenol DL, vitamin E, lecithin, rosemary extract, grapefruit seed extract, potassium sorbate (food grade preservative), and ascorbic acid (vitamin C).

http://www.organic-creations.com/servlet/the-1437/all-natural-hair-conditioner/Detail


----------



## Eisani (Jan 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^
> 
> This looks interesting
> 
> ...


Every time I visit that site, I put this in my cart then delete it. I really want to give it a try as a base for some of my stuff.

You ladies would be proud to know I used up 3 of those 1/4 full bottles of conditioner I had in the shower  I washed my hair w/Dr Bronner's tea tree mixed w/AOHR, cowashed twice w/a mix of HE Hydralicious and GVP Conditioning Balm. I rinsed then used the rest of the AOHR and some AO Island Naturals as a leave in and I'm rocking a wash n go. My curls are soft and shiny, and my scalp feels wonderful. Here are a couple snapshots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *You ladies would be proud to know I used up 3 of those 1/4 full bottles of conditioner I had in the shower  I washed my hair w/Dr Bronner's tea tree mixed w/AOHR, cowashed twice w/a mix of HE Hydralicious and GVP Conditioning Balm. I rinsed then used the rest of the AOHR and some AO Island Naturals as a leave in and I'm rocking a wash n go. My curls are soft and shiny, and my scalp feels wonderful*. Here are a couple snapshots.


 
That's Great E!  That's My Mission too.  To put A Huge Dent in all these Half full Bottles, Jars & Tubes.

Good Job!  And Yes, Your Hair does look _Soft & Shiny_....

Ohh....Watch Out Now Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

Tommorrow's My Hair Day (remember.....I switched from Fridays to Saturdays) and I 'Hope' to Follow in Eisani's Footsteps.........To Get Rid of some of these Containers with 1 or 2 Uses left in them.erplexed  i.e. "Clutter"

I am really going to stick this thing out as 'tempting' as it is to keep Buying More & More Stuff. _*totally senseless and financially reckless*_

I know I'll feel so much better once I rid myself of some of these open containers.  But it's a process.  

I think sticking with One Open thing until it's totally gone really has some "Merit" For Me, in determining how something is working.  And I'll be able to pin-point the results of the product and how effective or non-effective it is.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> It doesn't make your hair...waxy, kind of?
> I have two jars, but I use them only to lay down my edges and tame the flyaway hair. When I was using it all over my head, it made it feel really heavy and waxy. Maybe I used too much...I do tend to be heavy-handed.
> But you guys are right, the smell is



No I didn't notice a waxy feeling. No build-up either. I co-washed and dc'ed this evening and my hair felt soooooo good. Lately my hair has this moisture to it, it's doing very well, I can't wait for the length because I have the health.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 8, 2010)

I really need to come back into this thread.  The PJism is outta control.

Confession:

_Last week_, I purchased Biolage Volumetherapie, Biolage Fortherapie, relaxer application brushes, Hemp oil, henna, indigo, coconut oil, Magnetic curlers, and  Joico Clinicure pack  (*this stuff is REALLY good*)

This is just too much.  So I wanna get on the use it up program.  My name is Taz and I have PJP (PJ Problem!) erplexed
Last

Last


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 8, 2010)

Eisani, your hair is beautiful!!! I can see the red from your previous henna's very lovely


----------



## taz007 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, Eisani!

Your hair looks fantastic!  Very shiny and THICK!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 8, 2010)

I used Amla and Vatika Frosting as a pre-poo today. I used VF because I thought I would finish it today but I have one more use left.

Im Dc'ing with AE garlic treatment now under the heat cap (that Ms. T the pusha told me to get!)

I purchased some rollers today. Today will be my first time trying to roller set my hair. I pray that I get it right.

Im using products, but nothing is gone....yet.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 8, 2010)

last night i found a unopened bottle of ganier fructise moisture something conditioner. i cant wait to try it. that bottle had to of been in my house for more than a year but ask me if i care. i hope i dont like it.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *last night i found a unopened bottle of ganier fructise moisture something conditioner. i cant wait to try it. that bottle had to of been in my house for more than a year* but ask me if i care. i hope i dont like it.....


 
Well, at least it isn't 'pricey' like "Most" of Your Products. 

At least that's something that's Affordably erm um....Cheap.

Girl, You Got Stash For Days


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Ayurnatural Beauty for $3.25 when I can't find it locally
> http://ayurnaturalbeauty.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5020678



Thanks!

Where do you get it locally?  I am in MA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im Dc'ing with AE garlic treatment now under the *heat cap (that Ms. T the pusha told me to get!*)


 
Well.........Do You Likey?  Heat Cap Feels Wonderful.

I wish Tiffers was back.  She is the Roller Setting Queen.  

She coulda' helped you through it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 8, 2010)

yup, I love it! Im sitting under it now with my laptop (on LHCF of course) and with my cup of coffee.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.........Do You Likey? Heat Cap Feels Wonderful.
> 
> I wish Tiffers was back. She is the Roller Setting Queen.
> 
> She coulda' helped you through it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I really need to come back into this thread. The PJism is outta control.
> 
> Confession:
> 
> ...


 
Girl SING:  "We Fall Down But We Get Back Up.....We Fall Down But We Get Back Up!"

You Know it's a Daily Struggle.  Beat Yourself Up.  Dust Yourself Off and Put that Last Splurge Behind You.  And Move On. 

Because once you start 'feeling' bad about it, for some reason, it makes you want to buy more.  It's part of the "illness"

So....You Messed Up.  It's Over.  Either you're keeping them or returning them _*ermm...really hard cough*_

It's definitely a "Struggle" and I think all of us in this thread, will have to fight it daily.  We are all one Conditioner, One Shampoo, One Hair Milk, One Protein Treatment Away from Disaster.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> *yup, I love it! *Im sitting under it now with my laptop (on LHCF of course) and with my cup of coffee.


 
So Do I @bolded.  That's why it was hard for me to choose between the two (Heat Cap vs Steamer).  

Totally Different Deep Conditioning Delivery Mechanisms.  Totally Different.  

But Nonetheless, Both are Equally as Enjoyable.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 8, 2010)

when you use the heat cap, how long do you DC?




IDareT'sHair said:


> So Do I @bolded. That's why it was hard for me to choose between the two (Heat Cap vs Steamer).
> 
> Totally Different Deep Conditioning Delivery Mechanisms. Totally Different.
> 
> But Nonetheless, Both are Equally as Enjoyable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

washnset said:


> when you use the heat cap, how long do you DC?


 
I'm usually sitting here talking to Ya'll.  

So, Maybe about 45 minutes/1 hour/hour and a half? 

And then I'll go rinse and proceed.


----------



## robot. (Jan 8, 2010)

does anyone have an email address for shescentit? i can't get an address from the site (keeps trying to get me to open a client for which i have no account for).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *last night i found a unopened bottle of ganier fructise moisture something conditioner. i cant wait to try it*. that bottle had to of been in my house for more than a year but ask me if i care. i hope i dont like it.....


 
Che, Keep Us (Me) Posted on this one.  I hear alot of good things about many items in their product line. 

So, I'll be curious to see how it works out for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> does anyone have an email address for shescentit? i can't get an address from the site (keeps trying to get me to open a client for which i have no account for).


 
Isn't SweetCashew a LHCF Member?  Could you pm her?

Sorry Robot.  I can't help you.erplexed


----------



## robot. (Jan 8, 2010)

i knew she was a member, but i wasn't sure of her SN. thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, Keep Us (Me) Posted on this one. I hear alot of good things about many items in their product line.
> 
> So, I'll be curious to see how it works out for you.


 i'll let you know. im gonna use it to co wash tomorrow and leave it on for 5-10 minutes with a plastic cap.
i hear many good things about this line too so i cant wait to try it. i used a 3 minute mask by them a while ago that i really liked.


----------



## mkd (Jan 8, 2010)

I am about to wash my cassia out.  I am tired and I am going to be up all night doing my hair. 

Eisani, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl SING:  "We Fall Down But We Get Back Up.....We Fall Down But We Get Back Up!"
> 
> You Know it's a Daily Struggle.  Beat Yourself Up.  Dust Yourself Off and Put that Last Splurge Behind You.  And Move On.
> 
> ...



 That is the funniest thing that I heard all week!  It's truly that serious, huh?! 

Anyhoo, I have been co-washing with Herbal Essence's Hello Hydration and this is a fantastic and cheap product.  I think that I will try co-washing with this 3 times per week.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 8, 2010)

i think after i get rid of most of my co wash conditioners i want to revisit HE breaks over.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm usually sitting here talking to Ya'll.
> 
> So, Maybe about 45 minutes/1 hour/hour and a half?
> 
> And then I'll go rinse and proceed.


 
Aare you talking about the Self Warming Conditioning caps similiar to the mylar balloons 

If so I LOVE THESE CAPS, I stay under for 2 hours and the feeling is priceless


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

I made henna last night and used up:

32 ounce ACV
Afroveda Herbal Hair Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Aare you talking about the Self Warming Conditioning caps similiar to the mylar balloons *
> 
> If so I LOVE THESE CAPS, I stay under for 2 hours and the feeling is priceless


 
No.  Mastex 3 Speed Electric Heat Cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya'll I _just_ discovered a chip/crack in the Water Reservoir of My Steamer.  Granted, I've had it about a year, and I've been a little 'rough' with handling it.....but I am uppp----set!

I have to fill the Reservoir up to the Chip/Crack or the Water will Seep Out.  I am going to call SalonsRUs Monday to see if I can just purchase that Water Thingy. 

OR I am going to have to 1) Continue to fill it up to where it's Cracked 2)Break Out the Duct-Tape


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I _just_ discovered a chip/crack in the Water Reservoir of My Steamer.  Granted, I've had it about a year, and I've been a little 'rough' with handling it.....but I am uppp----set!
> 
> I have to fill the Reservoir up to the Chip/Crack or the Water will Seep Out.  I am going to call SalonsRUs Monday to see if I can just purchase that Water Thingy.
> 
> OR I am going to have to 1) Continue to fill it up to where it's Cracked 2)Break Out the Duct-Tape



Girl if that happened to me David would be super gluing it right now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Girl if that happened to me David would be super gluing it right now!*


 
What Could I glue over it?  Any suggestions.  I need something to Seal Over that crack....................

Girl, that Sucks.  I am tripping.  And I Accept Responsibility of doing it, so it's My Fault.

Do you think I can just purchase that Water thing?  I am not replacing it, because other than that it works fine.


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Could I glue over it?  Any suggestions.  I need something to Seal Over that crack....................
> 
> Girl, that Sucks.  I am tripping.  And I Accept Responsibility of doing it, so it's My Fault.
> 
> Do you think I can just purchase that Water thing?  I am not replacing it, because other than that it works fine.




For all the business that you have generated for this company, they need to give you another machine for free! They be lurkin.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> For all the business that you have generated for this company, they need to give you another machine for free! They be lurkin.....


 
Girl, I don't "Need" Another Machine.  I just need the Plastic Thing you put the Water In.  

You know right on the Octagon?  That's where the Chip is.

So, when you Flip it over to put in the machine, the water seeps/runs out.  

I Used it, but I had to fill it up "Under" the Octagon Twice.


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Could I glue over it?  Any suggestions.  I need something to Seal Over that crack....................
> 
> Girl, that Sucks.  I am tripping.  And I Accept Responsibility of doing it, so it's My Fault.
> 
> Do you think I can just purchase that Water thing?  I am not replacing it, because other than that it works fine.



I would contact the company first Ms. Terri. They prolly will send you a new one, or just make you pay shipping or something. And don't admit fault!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I would contact the company first Ms. Terri. They prolly will send you a new one, or just make you pay shipping or something. *And don't admit fault!*


 
Yes Counsellor!


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a shipping notice from butters n bars this morning.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No.  Mastex 3 Speed Electric Heat Cap.


 I have the same one. I bought it from someone here, can't remember who.


mkd said:


> I got a shipping notice from butters n bars this morning.


You know in all my junkiness, I have never ordered from them. I guess I never needed anything from them or piqued my interest enough.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey ladies, i haven't been here that much. There is nothing really new going on with me. Im still using the same products, still on my shea challenge. My sunshine is suppost to come today ,my other one is gone so im glad about that. Im not as interested in hair products like i used to be, i just use what i have. I would go to the vendors sites everyday and look at the products but since the new year i haven't really been checking them. I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, i haven't been here that much. There is nothing really new going on with me. Im still using the same products, still on my shea challenge. My sunshine is suppost to come today ,my other one is gone so im glad about that. *Im not as interested in hair products like i used to be, i just use what i have. I would go to the vendors sites everyday and look at the products but since the new year i haven't really been checking them. I guess that is a good thing*.


 
Part of me wants to say:  It's a "good thing"  The Other part of me wants to say perhaps it's the Winter BLAHS.....  You Know?

It's Good you've found good stuff and it's working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Well.....I'll have to Say La was onto something.... 

I do think the PJ Fairies come in at Night and Mess with the Products!

I did not use up that Millcreek! Nor the Giovanni! Nor the GPB! The PJ Fairy had to come in last night and put another Hit in all of them.  Because I still have about 1 more Use and I am Heavy-Handed.  Oh Well..

There is always Next Week.  (I wanted to be like Eisani.....kicking 'em out left & right). 

I Just Knew I was going to use up 3-4 Thangs.  The only thing I used up was that vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Can I join? I am a PJ with a  serious habit, but I like to know whats good and what isnt. I have ben lurking for a few months and decided to cave in and pay the $?


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi La!!!! Good to "see" you!


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

I am reading a really long thread on ayurveda regimens.  I am really interested in adding powders but it seems so complicated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi La!!!! Good to "see" you!


 
It Is!

And even though (right now) You Ain't really feeling it.....We Need Your Support!

So........We Need you Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Can I join? I am a PJ with a serious habit, but I like to know whats good and what isnt. I have ben lurking for a few months and decided to cave in and pay the $?


 
Welcome!

Have you thought of a Mission Statement for Being in this Thread yet?
A Couple of things you'd like to Accomplish?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Have you thought of a Mission Statement for Being in this Thread yet?
> A Couple of things you'd like to Accomplish?


 

I would like to decrease the amount in my stash, saving money for after my graduation, learn how to do styles.....pretty much everything that people have already mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I am reading a really long thread on ayurveda regimens. I am really interested in adding powders but it seems so complicated.*


 
Girl, I was semi on that Bandwagon when I was a "Lurker" I got tired.

I bought quite a few Oils and Someone gave me a Powder (Brahmi)....I couldn't be bothered with all that stuff.

And One day in an Important Meeting, My Director said:  I smell Curry  It smells like_ Curry Chicken _or something in here............Don't Ya'll Smell it?  And all the W/F Looked down at their planners, blackberry's, watches etc.....

Now He & I were the only B/F in the entire meeting.  After that, I retired the Oils.


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

T, I am about to PM you.


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am reading a really long thread on ayurveda regimens.  I am really interested in adding powders but it seems so complicated.



It's too much work. Sometimes I think it can do more harm then good. All the grit from the powders was too much manipulation to wash outta my hair correctly. And some of the powders can be drying.

The oils are stinky and messy.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry y'all, I pulled LC over to the Nails Fanatics thread  

I got my Qhemet today! *does cabbage patch* Hvaen't used up anything this week, but I'm getting there. Last night I used some damn Afroveda Cocolatte, it kept me up all night with that sickly sweet smell  So I washed it out and been DC'ing since 9 this morning. 

Still trying to use up the Jessicurl WDT, made a mixture with my Sitrinillah and mixed it up, it was so creamy.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's too much work. Sometimes I think it can do more harm then good. All the grit from the powders was too much manipulation to wash outta my hair correctly. And some of the powders can be drying.
> 
> The oils are stinky and messy.



I think it'd be easier to just make teas with the stuff, can't you drink them?


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's too much work. Sometimes I think it can do more harm then good. All the grit from the powders was too much manipulation to wash outta my hair correctly. And some of the powders can be drying.
> 
> The oils are stinky and messy.


 Ok, between you and T, I think I am going to leave that alone.  I _may_ just try some henna mixed with a lot of amla to try to comabt the color taking.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a list of places I want to buy from after my self imposed no buy ends  1/08/10  to 6/08/10.

Qhemet
Darcys
Oyin
Hairveda
Afroveda
Curl Junkie
KBB

6 months in advance and my lists are HUGE!lachen:


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

I have had my Jessicurl WDT for over a year now and this is all I've managed to use up:







I just want this ish gone 
Big ole cumbersome bottle, jus taking up space...


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Part of me wants to say: It's a "good thing" *The Other part of me wants to say perhaps it's the Winter BLAHS.....  You Know*?
> 
> It's Good you've found good stuff and it's working for you.


 
I don't know, now i just do my hair because i have fallen into a routine. Im not really excited about it anymore.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....I'll have to Say La was onto something....
> 
> *I do think the PJ Fairies come in at Night and Mess with the Products*!


 
They do, little naked men come and fill the products back up.



natura87 said:


> Can I join? I am a PJ with a serious habit, but I like to know whats good and what isnt. I have ben lurking for a few months and decided to cave in and pay the $?


 
Sure you can join, just come on in and start posting. Welcome to the forum.



mkd said:


> Hi La!!!! Good to "see" you!


 
Hi mkd, im here but i don't really visit the hair forum too much.



IDareT'sHair said:


> It Is!
> 
> And even though (right now) You Ain't really feeling it.....We Need Your Support!
> 
> So........We Need you Girl.


 
Im going to stop by more often.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I have had my Jessicurl WDT for over a year now and this is all I've managed to use up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I want that!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I have a list of places I want to buy from after my self imposed no buy ends 1/08/10 to 6/08/10.
> 
> Qhemet
> Darcys
> ...


 
What's best about most of these places you listed, you can try samples first, so if you don't like the product, you don't have to commit to a full size.


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I have a list of places I want to buy from after my self imposed no buy ends  1/08/10  to 6/08/10.
> 
> Qhemet
> Darcys
> ...



Don't forget Shescentit


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *Sorry y'all, I pulled LC over to the Nails Fanatics thread*


 
Im glad you did, yall getting my game tight. I break necks at work, killin them with the makeup and polish..


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I have had my Jessicurl WDT for over a year now and this is all I've managed to use up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is going to take you like 3 years to use that up!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Don't forget Shescentit


 
Keep on pushin pusha. * throws up fist*.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you did, yall getting my game tight. I break necks at work, killin them with the makeup and polish..



Doesn't it feel good though? There are so many facets to beauty, it's fun being a lady


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> It is going to take you like 3 years to use that up!



And I'm heavy handed as a mug too. I will never buy in bulk like that again, it's never ending


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *They do, little naked men come and fill the products back up*.


 
  For Real?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *And I'm heavy handed as a mug too. I will never buy in bulk like that again, it's never ending *


 
In The Words of Our Founder La Colocha:

Liters = King Kong
Gallons = Godzilla  And that Looks Just Like Godzilla!


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


>


----------



## natura87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Shesceniterplexed.....Ive seen it and now I want it too! Well I just have to add that to the list now.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a king Kong size bottle of Aussie Moist that I've been using since the beginning of time to co-wash with


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


>


 at these smileys!  Especially the stripper pole.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh poo, I just found a big box of Chagrin Valley bars. What the hell is wrong with me???? Umm, I'm about to go buy a half wig. If my hair will fit w/o lookin too crazy.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Oh poo, I just found a big box of Chagrin Valley bars. What the hell is wrong with me???? Umm, I'm about to go buy a half wig. If my hair will fit w/o lookin too crazy.



You got any Neem and Tea Tree or Aloe Aloe Aloe, what you got? Wanna sell me some?


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

I love the carrot and milk bar.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got a king Kong size bottle of Aussie Moist that I've been using since the beginning of time to co-wash with


I JUST got to the bottom of that bottle, but I haven't thrown it away yet. I'm just about to dump a bunch of other bottles w/corners left in there. I have some Trader Joe Nourish Spa conditioner I need to get rid of too. I was NOT impressed w/that stuff. Don't understand the hype.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got a king Kong size bottle of Aussie Moist that I've been using since the beginning of time to co-wash with



How do you like the Aussie Moist?  And where in the heck are you getting these gargantuan sizes of conditioner?! (_not that I am going to go out and buy any_ )


----------



## natura87 (Jan 9, 2010)

I helped an older natural out at a BSS yesterday...and then proceeded to buy a DC I didnt even need. I didnt wat to wait outside for teh bus beucase it was too cold. So I caved and spent 3.23 on Lustrasilk Aloe Vera.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got a king Kong size bottle of Aussie Moist that I've been using since the beginning of time to co-wash with


 
Girl, I thought I was doin' Something too....And Ran Out and Bought All those _King Kong_: Joico, Eulcence, Abba Pure, L'anza, Nexxus etc....

It's going to take me until 2020 to get through those.....

I have never ventured over to the _dark-side_:  GODZILLA GALLONS


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Doesn't it feel good though? There are so many facets to beauty, it's fun being a lady


 
Yes it does, i know they are wondering what happened to me, working with a bunch of men you start acting, talking and looking like them. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> For Real?


 
Mmhmm just everything out in the wind.



IDareT'sHair said:


> In The Words of Our Founder La Colocha:
> 
> Liters = King Kong
> Gallons = Godzilla And that Looks Just Like Godzilla!


 
That thing does have a long neck inocchio.


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I JUST got to the bottom of that bottle, but I haven't thrown it away yet. I'm just about to dump a bunch of other bottles w/corners left in there. I have some Trader Joe Nourish Spa conditioner I need to get rid of too. I was NOT impressed w/that stuff. Don't understand the hype.


 I don't like it either.  I just gave a half full bottle to my sister.  It did not provide any moisture at all for me.  Hated the shampoo too.  I used it to clean the bath tub.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

taz007 said:


> How do you like the Aussie Moist? *And where in the heck are you getting these gargantuan sizes of conditioner?! *(_not thatI am going to go out and buy any_ )


 
 Lawd.  Girl....Ain't that the Truth! 

*yeah right @underlined.


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a liter sized of elucence MB conditioner that I forgot about and revisited this week.  I have had it for a year and it still isn't gone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Oh poo, *I just found a big box of Chagrin Valley bars. What the hell is wrong with me????* Umm, I'm about to go buy a half wig. If my hair will fit w/o lookin too crazy.


 
Girl.........Just keep using it up.  You Can do it.  Even though it's a Big Box.  Imagine them being used up Bar By Bar...........

_*half-wig sounds cute*  Wigs = Best Hats for Cold Weather._


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

taz007 said:


> How do you like the Aussie Moist?  And where in the heck are you getting these gargantuan sizes of conditioner?! (_not that I am going to go out and buy any_ )



I bought the liter of Aussie Moist at Target, and I ordered the gallon of Jessicurl directly from their website.

I like Aussie as a co-wash, it's comparable to HE Hello Hydration. It has a pleasant smell. It gives me some decent slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I have a liter sized of elucence MB conditioner that I forgot about and revisited this week.* I have had it for a year and it still isn't gone.


 
Yet: WE Continue to Buy More?

This is where Psycho-analysis Comes into Play. 

Where is BM?  She has made "claims" she kicked her PJ-ism!

Maybe she can analyze this Right Quick Up in Here


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

Can yall ladies with bulk products hook me up with some samples? I got stuff t trade


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Can yall ladies with bulk products hook me up with some samples? I got stuff t trade



Sure, where can I find jars though?


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> You got any Neem and Tea Tree or Aloe Aloe Aloe, what you got? Wanna sell me some?


While going to pull out the duffle bag of soap I was aware of in addition to the box, in the bag I discovered 2 more bottles of Color Showers, more Brahmi oil, Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, horsetail, 2 shower combs, a wooden comb, a 20 pk of ponytail holders, and another Denman brush  I may be beyond help yall 

I never ordered the Aloe, and I have 1/2 a bar of neem and tea tree left. What I have now are:
Honey butter
Goat Milk & Honey
2 chocolate almond
2 chocolate orange
Java spice
Pattchouli herb
4 Nettle
2 Carrot milk & honey
Coconut lime
Herb garden
3 Babassu and marshmallow
Chamomile calendula
Extra Honey Beer & egg
Lavendar spice
Grapeseed shea
Cafe Moreno
Summer Sunshine
Avocado and oats


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have a liter sized of elucence MB conditioner that I forgot about and revisited this week. *I have had it for a year and it still isn't gone*.


 
Oh wow, i have 6 elucence liters, no more shampoo and conditioner for me until 2015.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *You got any Neem and Tea Tree or Aloe Aloe Aloe, what you got? Wanna sell me some*?


 


mkd said:


> *I love the carrot and milk bar*.


 
Here You Go E!  

You Got a Coupla' Sales!


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Sure, where can I find jars though?




I use old product containers that I clean out. I am just weird because I have a bag of them.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> While going to pull out the duffle bag of soap I was aware of in addition to the box, in the bag I discovered 2 more bottles of Color Showers, more Brahmi oil, Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, horsetail, 2 shower combs, a wooden comb, a 20 pk of ponytail holders, and another Denman brush  I may be beyond help yall
> 
> I never ordered the Aloe, and I have 1/2 a bar of neem and tea tree left. What I have now are:
> Honey butter
> ...



I'll buy the bolded, if you're interested


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> While going to pull out the duffle bag of soap I was aware of in addition to the box, in the bag I discovered 2 more bottles of Color Showers, more Brahmi oil, Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, horsetail, 2 shower combs, a wooden comb, a 20 pk of ponytail holders, and another Denman brush  I may be beyond help yall
> 
> I never ordered the Aloe, and I have 1/2 a bar of neem and tea tree left. What I have now are:
> Honey butter
> ...


 
Eisani you did not play around.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I don't like it either.  I just gave a half full bottle to my sister.  It did not provide any moisture at all for me.  Hated the shampoo too.  I used it to clean the bath tub.


I have 1/4 bottle in the shower I'm trying to use up and 2 unopened bottles.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I use old product containers that I clean out. I am just weird because I have a bag of them.



I knew I should have been saving them 
I'll go to Walmart and see if I can find something to put them in this week.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 9, 2010)

I just purchased some ayurvedic powders. I cant wait to use them.


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

E, if you decide to sale some of the CV bars, PM me please. 

Dayum La, 6 liters? How long does a liter last you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl.........Just keep using it up. You Can do it. Even though it's a Big Box. Imagine them being used up Bar By Bar.*..........


 
*EVERYONE....PLEASE TOTALLY Disregard this Post!*



Eisani said:


> While going to pull out *the duffle bag of soap I was aware of in addition to the box, in the bag I discovered 2 more bottles of Color Showers, more Brahmi oil, Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, horsetail, 2 shower combs, a wooden comb, a 20 pk of ponytail holders, and another Denman brush*  I may be beyond help yall
> 
> *I never ordered the Aloe, and I have 1/2 a bar of neem and tea tree left. What I have now are:*
> *Honey butter*
> ...


 
  Lawd Help Her! 

Can we all Place our Hands on Our Key Boards Right Now On One Accord and Pray


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> I just purchased some ayurvedic powders. I cant wait to use them.


 WNS, what did you get and where did you buy them?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=34876657

I purchased it because I really dont have time to search for the powders locally. I also like that its a bag of all of the powders in one.




mkd said:


> WNS, what did you get and where did you buy them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Sure, where can I find jars though?


 
I Found them Cheap at Sally.

But........I've also been saving them sterilizing and re-using.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got a king Kong size bottle of Aussie Moist that I've been using since the beginning of time to co-wash with



ME TOO. I use it all the damn time, and it's like it never goes down. I'm ridiculously heavy handed too. 
I've at least learned not to buy stuff in bulk unless I have some strong feelings for the product. When the little bottle runs out, I want to buy a liter of Nexxus Humectress, but besides that...no more bulk purchases. 



La Colocha said:


> Mmhmm just everything out in the wind.



Ya'll are too wild. 




Eisani said:


> While going to pull out the duffle bag of soap I was aware of in addition to the box, in the bag I discovered 2 more bottles of Color Showers, more Brahmi oil, Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme, horsetail, 2 shower combs, a wooden comb, a 20 pk of ponytail holders, and another Denman brush  I may be beyond help yall
> 
> I never ordered the Aloe, and I have 1/2 a bar of neem and tea tree left. What I have now are:
> Honey butter
> ...



Why do I feel so damn jealous right now?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Why'd it get so quiet all of a sudden?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 9, 2010)

Im here and lurking.



lamaravilla said:


> Why'd it get so quiet all of a sudden?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *Why'd it get so quiet all of a sudden?*


 
Girl.....I'm still Mulching Over that List of Shampoo Bars

I was thinking a few minutes ago:  When we see lists like that it can be _dangerous_, because then you get to thinking:  "Well maybe my disease isn't that bad afterall" But in reality it is.  It can give you a false perception of "I'm not really that bad" 

But you are


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> E, if you decide to sale some of the CV bars, PM me please.
> 
> *Dayum La, 6 liters? How long does a liter last you*?


 
I don't know, im not even done with the 10oz bottles. I don't know if you remember but i ordered  liters of mbc, moisture poo and clarifying poo when curlmart had the special where if you get the 2 liters ,then you get a free 10oz mbc. They sent me a double order, that is how i got so much. I know it took me about 7 months to use up a 10oz clarifying poo. The conditioner will go faster than anything.


I got my sunshine in the mail. I did get a cutie juice, its really thick, not as thick as tw mist but thick. She sent a seperate spray bottle so i can dilute it. I will use the juice through this week to see how it compares to my tw. I'll give a review next saturday. Im hoping this works so i can buy my stuff from only 2 places online. Im thinking of bony and pls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

When I Read 16 Liters, 12 Gallons, 38 Tubes, 25 Bottles of JBCO, 92 AO HSR's.............(and of course I am exagerrating)

It makes me even more determined to _try_ to Beat My PJ-ism. 

Like I told La, this a.m., if the stuff already have in my Stash can't grow me some hair, maybe I'm just suppose to be "BALD"

I have everything I need to be successful.  All this other stuff, (IMO) is just senseless.  So, For Me, in 2010, I got to get control of it.  It is a Daily Struggle.

And I am Strictly Speaking to Myself.  About Myself.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I Read 16 Liters, 12 Gallons, 38 Tubes, 25 Bottles of JBCO, 92 AO HSR's.............(and of course I am exagerrating)
> 
> It makes me even more determined to _try_ to Beat My PJ-ism.
> 
> ...


 
I believe you can do it, you may have to spend some time away from the hair forum. Go to other forums and see whats going on. Ive been watching you tube tutorials on all kinds of things and also spending more time in other parts of the forum. I think it really helps, you already have your hair routine and you know what your doing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I believe you can do it, you may have to spend some time away from the hair forum. Go to other forums and see whats going on. Ive been watching you tube tutorials on all kinds of things and also spending more time in other parts of the forum. I think it really helps, you already have your hair routine and you know what your doing.


 
As I keep saying:  I am going to focus on Hair Health this year and less on Products................


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh ok La, that makes sense, I thought you had 6 liters of the elucence conditioner.


----------



## robot. (Jan 9, 2010)

i don't know why it's taken me so long to order from hairveda. next black friday sale, i'm stocking UP.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> Oh ok La, that makes sense, I thought you had 6 liters of the elucence conditioner.


 
Oh no girl i don't know if you had joined the u1b1 yet, i think you did but that was a while ago. I would go crazy looking at all that conditioner. Bathe in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

I will be doing a Henna/Indigo Treatment Next week.  (It's time).  

I will DC with that GPB afterwards to see if I can use it up. 

I will possibly use up a Bottle of V05 or Suave during the Process.erplexed

Will also do a light reconstructor (Giovanni Nutra-Fix) to also see if I can get rid of the rest of it.

Already Focusing on next week's regi.  May even mix that Millcreek with the V05, since it's almost out. _*good idea*_


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I got quiet cuz I'm out at the mall 

 Yall I was doin some thinking and while I hate psycho-analyzing myself, if I think back to when I joined the hairboards and started buying hair products like crazy, I was going through a horrendous life-altering break up (yes, it was THAT deep) and I think I was really just trying to find ways to get my mind off of things. I didn't want to think about the person, the situation, legal issues involved, and I believe I had PTSD. Doing my hair, researching oils and herbs,  and buying hair products helped me escape mentally. Even after dood went to prison, I had grown so accustomed to buying things I didn't think about it being a coping mechanism.  He died in November and I think that's when I slowed down buying products. Hmm, I just realized that last part...epiphany! 

As for my other buying addictions (candles, perfume, makeup, body lotion, and anti-bacterial soap ) I can't blame anyone but myself. Those were pre-existing conditions.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2010)

Are we trading and swapping now? I have ayurveda stuff  to get rid of!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Well I got quiet cuz I'm out at the mall
> 
> Yall I was doin some thinking and while I hate psycho-analyzing myself, if I think back to when I joined the hairboards and started buying hair products like crazy, I was going through a horrendous life-altering break up (yes, it was THAT deep) and I think I was really just trying to find ways to get my mind off of things. I didn't want to think about the person, the situation, legal issues involved, and I believe I had PTSD. Doing my hair, researching oils and herbs, and buying hair products helped me escape mentally. Even after dood went to prison, I had grown so accustomed to buying things I didn't think about it being a coping mechanism. He died in November and I think that's when I slowed down buying products. Hmm, I just realized that last part...epiphany!
> 
> As for my other buying addictions (candles, perfume, makeup, body lotion, and anti-bacterial soap ) I can't blame anyone but myself. Those were pre-existing conditions.


 
Girl........I totally feel you.  I had several of those "Life Alterating" Events as well. i.e. the devastating loss of my mother in 2006..which I will never be completely over. Ever.  So, I totally understand.

I've been down this road myself with Shoes, Purses, Perfume, Make-Up, Candles, Home goods (cause I had just built a house) so that went on & on & on........

So........I Totally understand the coping mechanisms and ALL stress related stuff.

But, I also know it can be dealt with and overcome.

Keep Your Head to the Sky........


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yet: WE Continue to Buy More?
> 
> This is where Psycho-analysis Comes into Play.
> 
> ...


*comes in doing the Moon Walk* 

Yesterday I went to the BSS because I needed bigger rollers. You'd be proud of me, I only bought 2 packages of bobby pins, 2 packages of the rollers and some hair scrunchies. I REALLY wanted to walk around and buy everything  but I was in and out. 

BTW being in this thread is like an Alcoholic attending an AA meeting at a bar LOL


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> Are we trading and swapping now? I have ayurveda stuff to get rid of!


 What do you have


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *BTW being in this thread is like an Alcoholic attending an AA meeting at a bar LOL*


 
You Ain't Neva' Lied!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Why'd it get so quiet all of a sudden?



I've been cleaning and right now I'm under the hooded dryer. I need a Pibbs because my hair can barely fit cuz the rollers are too big  I'm mad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I need a Pibbs *because my hair can barely fit cuz the rollers are too big  I'm mad*.


 
I Wish I had THAT PROBLEM


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Wish I had THAT PROBLEM



Oh no! I got the evil eye!  LMAO


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like I told La, this a.m., if the stuff already have in my Stash can't grow me some hair, maybe I'm just suppose to be "BALD"



That should be my motto 

I'm going to steal it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

20Something said:


> That should be my motto
> 
> I'm going to steal it


 
Girl, I got enough stuff to Shampoo, Condition, Deep Condition & Style an Entire Third World Country.....

So, either I need to get busy using it up & start seeing measurable results OR I Need to Cancel my Subscription.

_*Shoppin' My Stash in 2010*_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

I did a mask on my face and it got all on my edges  I need to figure out how to get this out without ripping my hair out...


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I did a mask on my face and it got all on my edges  I need to figure out how to get this out without ripping my hair out...



Hey girl thanks for the sample thingie! I'll PM you with stuff I can trade, or I can paypal you some cash.

For the mask, use a plastic cap before applying it! Also you can use some kinda oil on your edges to protect them. I use Hairveda's Almond Glaze!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey girl thanks for the sample thingie! I'll PM you with stuff I can trade, or I can paypal you some cash.
> 
> For the mask, use a plastic cap before applying it! Also you can use some kinda oil on your edges to protect them. I use Hairveda's Almond Glaze!



Girl I don't want anything I got enough hair stuff to last me for years, to be honest (this is going to sound so trifling) you could send me some empty containers and I'll fill them with WDT and send them back to you   That would make it easier for me....


----------



## Charz (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Girl I don't want anything I got enough hair stuff to last me for years, to be honest (this is going to sound so trifling) you could send me some empty containers and I'll fill them with WDT and send them back to you



Lol! I'll send them on Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Girl I don't want anything I got enough hair stuff to last me for years, *to be honest (this is going to sound so trifling) you could send me some empty containers and I'll fill them with WDT and send them back to you*   That would make it easier for me....


 
Girl, That's A Great Idea! 

Smart PJ Move!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> What do you have


 
1 full and 1/2 bag of indigo
1 full and 1/2 bag of Karishama henna
2 box of brahmi


----------



## aluv (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in as I have been busy with work all week (even today) and still organizing house with just about everything (1 hour everyday).  I lurk mostly and enjoy reading the posts, but only have time to respond with thanks.  I plan to at least check in once a week, just to say hello, but more if I get to use something up -- at least that's the plan!!!!

I began keeping inventory on the computer and still making bags to unload -- going slow, but making some progress.

I spent no $ on hair products this week YAY!!  I was so tempted to go to the $10.00 wash & set salon -- but resisted and just did a braidout which came out so soft and shiny after using Qhemet AOHC and the Honey Balm.  I really need to learn how 2 use my camera to take pictures --sorry.

Also, got my Sunshine products yesterday - Cutie Juice, Hello Sweet Thing and China Rain.  I was surprised that she sent an empty bottle with a sprayer to dilute the CJ and her wrapping is very cute!!!  Overall I am very pleased with the smell of both butters.  Can't wait to use them and the CJ  (Thanks LC for the vendor referral and Robot for the heads up on her reopening the site!)

LC I see I should have given your name as the referral for her promotion she has -- you should tell everyone -every little savings counts.  Next time!!!

Once I try the products, I will report my experience.  Have a great evening and weekend everyone!!! GO JETS!!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Girl I don't want anything I got enough hair stuff to last me for years, to be honest (this is going to sound so trifling) you could send me some empty containers and I'll fill them with WDT and send them back to you   That would make it easier for me....


 
I choked on my soda.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

aluv said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in as I have been busy with work all week (even today) and still organizing house with just about everything (1 hour everyday). I lurk mostly and enjoy reading the posts, but only have time to respond with thanks. I plan to at least check in once a week, just to say hello, but more if I get to use something up -- at least that's the plan!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi aluv, i like that she sent the extra spray bottle, its so personal. I just love her service. Anyone else would have just sent the products. I know that i can save with the referrals but i only tell my family because alot of people aren't into that stuff. I love my sunshine so much i don't mind paying full price for it. I got my mom buying it too.


----------



## Minty (Jan 9, 2010)

I found a container of 10 n 1 that some salesgirl sold me last year. WOW. It was alright on relaxed hair but much better on relaxed. Still didn't buy anything....although I want to try Hairveda's Hydrasoft spritz. 

Finally finished Hello Hydration....I will partially miss it, but won't buy anymore until I finish the rest. And since I am unofficially transitioning, I want to speed through these products that contain sodium in case I want to BKT in the future. 

I did buy some MSM cream today. I want to get through my Ovation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2010)

aluv said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in as I have been busy with work all week (even today) and still organizing house with just about everything (1 hour everyday). I lurk mostly and enjoy reading the posts, but only have time to respond with thanks. I plan to at least check in once a week, just to say hello, but more if I get to use something up -- at least that's the plan!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Girlie!

I was going to pm you, if we didn't hear from you Soon.  Thanks for Checking in and Keep Using it Up!

I get "Nervous" When PJ's turn up Missing..............:Blush2:


----------



## chebaby (Jan 9, 2010)

hi ladies

my mom convinced me to wear my hair out and free today instead of pulling it back into a puff. i normally wear a puff because i hate the site of my heat damage. but i wore my hair out today and i love the way it looks. i dont think you can tell its damaged unless you look close enough. so today way the first day i wore my kinky hair free.

T, i co washed today with the garnier conditioner(its called moisture works) and i love it. it made my hair feel very silky. it made my hair softer and silkier than HE HH. its a keeper.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2010)

Welp, the bss didn't have the 1/2 wig I wanted, and I didn't buy anything else. Oh well, off to the bar.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> And I'm heavy handed as a mug too. I will never buy in bulk like that again, it's never ending


That reminds me of when I bought the Afro detangler when I was natural the first time. it was the same format and it took foreeeveeerrr to finish it...about 2 to 3 years!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2010)

While I was in CVS today checked up on my TW mist.  That will be the first product I will repurchase.  But you know what by that time it may have been 3 months since I bought my last hair product . Since I did my hair only once this week I've only used up a can of coconut milk.   

I tried Darcy's Avocado & Honey Twisting Cream. HATED IT.  T don't read this part--I threw it away. It sucked ALL of the moisture out of my hair.  This was before I walked out the door. Water and TW mist saved the day. It also left flakes and crumbs in my hair .


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> While I was in CVS today checked up on my TW mist. That will be the first product I will repurchase. But you know what by that time it may have been 3 months since I bought my last hair product . Since I did my hair only once this week I've only used up a can of coconut milk.
> 
> I tried Darcy's Avocado & Honey Twisting Cream. HATED IT. T don't read this part--I threw it away. It sucked ALL of the moisture out of my hair. This was before I walked out the door. Water and TW mist saved the day. It also left flakes and crumbs in my hair .


 Shay, what do you think dried your hair out?  Does it have glycerin in it?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 9, 2010)

wow im glad i didnt have money to buy that twisting cream from darcys. but so far i love most of the stuff i tried from her.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I tried Darcy's Avocado & Honey Twisting Cream. HATED IT. T don't read this part--I threw it away. It sucked ALL of the moisture out of my hair. This was before I walked out the door. Water and TW mist saved the day. It also left flakes and crumbs in my hair *.


 
Its not the glycerin because the wild plum twisting cream dried my hair out too. Ramen noodle dry. The first time i used it, it worked good but then on clean hair it was a no no. I threw mine away too.



chebaby said:


> wow im glad i didnt have money to buy that twisting cream from darcys. but so far i love most of the stuff i tried from her.


 
I like the oil for my skin but im not trying anymore hair products from there.


----------



## mkd (Jan 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Its not the glycerin because the wild plum twisting cream dried my hair out too. Ramen noodle dry. The first time i used it, it worked good but then on clean hair it was a no no. I threw mine away too.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the oil for my skin but im not trying anymore hair products from there.


 I think I am good on Darcy's.  I can't even risk it drying out my hair.


----------



## FNP-2009 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Walking into the thread with head hung low...my armoire is full to the brim...my bathroom cabinets are full...the shelves on my tub are full...any flat surface on my tub is full...the corner of my room is full of hair care products...
> 
> To top it off...I bought more products today...
> 
> ...


 HA! Look at my Fotki! You and I are long lost relatives! AND I am constantly buying more!!!!
Gotta habit, and not trying to get rehab!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 10, 2010)

I can tell yall right now that the cutie juice will not work for me. In the back of my mind i kind of knew it anyway but still wanted to try it. Even diluted with spring water it is too oily, i need slip to mess with the colochas and my fingers stopped dead in my hair. In not going to be able to do it, so to use it up and not waste money i will just add a bit to my tw mist until its gone. The bottle of cj is not that big but very concentrated, more oil than water. It may work for someone else but not for me.


----------



## robot. (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for the review, La. i'm glad i bowed out of that at the last minute. i ordered a coconut confidence and five sunshines.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 10, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> thanks for the review, La. i'm glad i bowed out of that at the last minute. *i ordered a coconut confidence and five sunshines.*


 
I think you can't go wrong with those but the cj could maybe be used for a braid sheen or something. Maybe for someone whose hair loves oils but can't use heavier products. It can also be used as a body mist so i can do that too. But i would not recommend it if your trying to comb your hair.


----------



## robot. (Jan 10, 2010)

And I have enough oils. The marketing almost got me - cutie juice! It just sounds so fun and delicious.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 10, 2010)

Just did my hair for the week. I used up two sample sized Miss Jessie's buttercremes (they were both over half used). Now my head is all tingly, I know my hair is going to be dry as chip using this garbage but I didn't want to throw them out


----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2010)

Is $400 a year too much to spend on Lush?? Hmmm


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Is $400 a year too much to spend on Lush?? Hmmm



LUSH IS expensive though so I can easily see how one can spend that much. I think I spent that much thinking back in the last year, trying to stock up cause there is no LUSH store near me.

If you use the products daily, you can justify it. 

 You spend that all on just you or the whole family?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Is $400 a year too much to spend on Lush?? Hmmm



Heck naw!!! But then again you have to take into account who is saying this


----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> LUSH IS expensive though so I can easily see how one can spend that much. I think I spent that much thinking back in the last year, trying to stock up cause there is no LUSH store near me.
> 
> If you use the products daily, you can justify it.
> 
> You spend that all on just you or the whole family?



It's on me and my FH. We both use the soaps, face products (daily) and bath bombs. I use the lotions, shower smoothies and body butters.

Girl order from the UK. I live near 4 stores, and only set foot in them when there is a sale!



lamaravilla said:


> Heck naw!!! But then again you have to take into account who is saying this



Lol! Are you still diggin dark angels?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 10, 2010)

^Yep! Do you want me to send you a piece?


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

^^What's the difference between ordering from the UK website versus US? I gotta do all that conversion mess? What about shipping?


----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> ^Yep! Do you want me to send you a piece?



Oh no thanks girl! I bought some last year  I know. It makes me look I I went for a dive in a sewer when I use it in the shower.


----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> ^^What's the difference between ordering from the UK website versus US? I gotta do all that conversion mess? What about shipping?



30-40% cheaper. If you keep your order under 2 kilo's shipping is only 7.95 pounds which is like 11-13 bucks which is around the amount it costs to ship from the US anyway. Shipping is faster too sadly enough. And some bath bombs  and bubble bars are more vibrant and bigger.

For example, Gorgeous the overpriced moisturizer is 85 bucks here in the US. In the UK it's 55 bucks give or take with the exchange rate. It's 20 bucks cheaper.

Lotions, Face moisturizers and products like ocean salt and mask of magnaminty are considerably cheaper. Bath bombs and other cheaper products not so much.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 10, 2010)

On the U1B1 Challenge that I gatecrashed , I promised to give a review of the Anita Grant samples so just coming out from lurkdom to give you an update of what I have used so far.

*Hair*
I continued to use the sapote and castor hair oil on the ends of my hair for 3 weeks as I got my hair recornrowed last Sunday. It did leave the ends moisturised and soft but I am very light handed when it comes to oils and I probably should have used more as we are currently having the worst winter in the UK in my living memory . I only used half of the 15ml sample, so I will use the remainder in the summer to see how it works for me then.

Since last sunday, I have been using the virgin coconut and castor oil sample and I have been conciously applying more than I would normally would in order to take care of my ends in this weather and my ends feel much more moisturised and soft. I will continue using this for 3 to 4 weeks until I get my hair redone and I will probably use the full sample by this time and give a final review then.

*Face*
I continued to use the rose and sandalwood facial oil morning and night for 4 weeks and it is lovely. Due to weather, my face felt a little dry so the last week, I applied more rosewater than I usually would before I applied my facial oil. I had my facial this morning and the lady said that my skin did not look as congested and when she did my extractions she said “Rosalind, I can't see any blackheads. Seriously where are your blackheads, your skin looks really good"  I still have about half the bottle left so I will save the rest for the summer to see how it works for my skin then. 

From today I am testing the Organic Carrot & Wheat Germ Cleansing Oil and will use this until I have my next facial. I took it to my facial today so the lady could do an initial assessment.  She applied it to my face and massaged it in and it felt lovely going on. She then proceeded to use a warm cloth to wipe it off. She was quite dubious and did not think it would be good but she then said, ooh your face feels really clean and soft. I will use it tonight and then each evenings until my next facial so the lady can also assess my face and I therefore get a true idea as to how it works for me and will post a final review. Only downside was she did not like the smell of it but I was not particularly bothered by it

This was my original post


rosalindb said:


> I tried some of the Anita Grant samples today. Yesterday I clarified with Bentonite clay and deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics White Camellia and left to airdry overnight. This morning I used the sapote and castor hair oil. The instructions state to use it on the ends of your hair but I used it all over and it left my hair feeling soft and gave it a nice sheen. I got my hair cornrowed this afternoon and added a little bit more of the oil to the ends of my hair when I got home this evening. I will use it for 3 to 4 weeks until I next shampoo as I mainly co-wash so I get a true idea of how it works for me.
> 
> I went for a facial today and the lady used the rose and sandalwood facial oil to finish. The oil just sank straight in and did not leave my face feeling greasy at all. I will use this morning and night for the next 4 weeks until my next facial so the lady can also assess my face.
> 
> Earlier this week I woke and stretched and pulled a muscle. I called the lady to see if she could squeeze me in for a massage but she was fully booked. She texted me this morning to say that she had had a cancellation so I was able to have my massage after all. I took the Rose and Jasmine Hair & Body oil and she used this to massage. It smells divine and left my skin feeling so smooth and the lady also said that it was perfect to massage with. We both absolutely adored the smell but could only smell the Jasmine essential oil and not any Rose at all. I love the smell of Jasmine much more than Rose anyway and the lady said the same so it was perfect for me.


----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2010)

I just washed the henna from my hair. David is rinsing it out of his hair as we speak(type) 

I am DCing under my steamer.
*
I used up:

Shescentit Grapefruit and Tea-Tree DC (16 ounce)
Afroveda Ylang Ylang Shampoo*


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 10, 2010)

I went ahead a bought Yes to Carrots Mask and my hair truely enjoyed it. I know I wasn't suppose to buy anything else but I really glad I did!


----------



## robot. (Jan 10, 2010)

i found this DC i have to use up... i think i'm gonna use it and then follow up with a moisturizing DC because it's some kind of clay mask from BNB.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 10, 2010)

..........


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually just finished a bottle of shampoo tonight. That's a rare feat. I think that bottle was purchased this time last year. 

Felt good squeezing the last drop out and making my stash just ONE bottle smaller. Yeah!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies...........What's been up today?  I Did finished a bottle of Dudley PCA Moisture Retainer.  It's a Creamy Daily Moisture Treatment and I use it under my Wig.  

I have been sealing with Wheat Germ Oil, Essential Fatty Acids, 100% Pure & Raw African Shea Butter Oil and/or Nexxus Botanoil.

I will definitely repurchase Dudley PCA.  But I have several other 'creamy' moisturizers to use up First.  Cantu Shea Butter Moisturizer (prolly won't repurchase) is next to go.  In fact, I may use this up this work-week. 

I do have that Bee-Mine Lucious Conditioning Moisturizer and some Baba de Caracol.  These should well see me through Spring.  And also, if I use Jessicurl WDT (as a Leave-In).  I have JC Moisturizer, but I will save this one.

I am trying to determine now, how long I will wear the Wig(s)....until Maybe May/June?  I guess it will all depend on the quality & quanity of my hair in the upcoming months.erplexed

What's Up with You all?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 10, 2010)

I just used some Karkady Tea mist from Qhemet, that stuff smells soooo good! And it softened up the crunchy curls I got from Miss Jessie's (thank God that stuff is finally done). I can't wait to use some of the Qhemet gel tomorrow to refresh my hair


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^You know I got a little sample of that and still scared to use it cause of the glycerin content. Didnt want to spray it over my damp rollerset and get a bad set and be pissed.

You natural? How does it work on relaxed hair, anyone?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 10, 2010)

Today i used tw mist and sunshine on my hair. I have about 3 uses left of a 10oz of mbc and about 2-3 of my clarifying poo and moisture poo. After my this jar of jbco is gone im going to start using the lavendar one.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 10, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> ^^^You know I got a little sample of that and still scared to use it cause of the glycerin content. Didnt want to spray it over my damp rollerset and get a bad set and be pissed.
> 
> You natural? How does it work on relaxed hair, anyone?



Yeah, I'm natural.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I didn't really get to read the thread this morning, and glanced briefly while @ the bar last night but I will be going through everything and posting a list here, and only here for *participants of this thread*. Anything I list, you can either have and pay shipping, or purchase on the extra cheap. I really need to clear some of this stuff out, and I want a gallon of WDT  In all honesty, I'd be more than content with that as my only dc, it works for me year-round. Anyway, I'll keep yall posted. I don't know when I'll be tackling these boxes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Ok, I didn't really get to read the thread this morning, and glanced briefly while @ the bar last night but* I will be going through everything* and posting a list here, and only here for *participants of this thread*. Anything I list, you can either have and pay shipping, or purchase on the extra cheap. *I really need to clear some of this stuff out*, and I want a gallon of WDT  In all honesty, I'd be more than content with that as my only dc, it works for me year-round. Anyway, I'll keep yall posted. *I don't know when I'll be tackling these boxes*.


 
Beautiful Girl.  You Can Do it.  I wish I were there to help.  

It might give me some Insight and a better way to deal with My Own Personal Madness I got ova' here.


----------



## Charz (Jan 10, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Ok, I didn't really get to read the thread this morning, and glanced briefly while @ the bar last night but I will be going through everything and posting a list here, and only here for *participants of this thread*. Anything I list, you can either have and pay shipping, or purchase on the extra cheap. I really need to clear some of this stuff out, and I want a gallon of WDT  In all honesty, I'd be more than content with that as my only dc, it works for me year-round. Anyway, I'll keep yall posted. I don't know when I'll be tackling these boxes.




notworthy

I want some KBB and Curl Junkie!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> Shay, what do you think dried your hair out? Does it have glycerin in it?


 Yes, but I hadn't even walked out the door yet. I have other products with glycerin in them and I have no problems. Oops I forgot being in a heated apt could affect the glycerin too.



La Colocha said:


> Its not the glycerin because the wild plum twisting cream dried my hair out too. Ramen noodle dry. The first time i used it, it worked good but then on clean hair it was a no no. I threw mine away too.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the oil for my skin but im not trying anymore hair products from there.


Thanks, because I have the wild plum too .


----------



## chebaby (Jan 10, 2010)

i used my hello sweet thang(thanx brownie) today on co washed hair with no leave in and that stuff is great. my hair is sstill soft and moisturized. i love it. and the smell  surprized me. i wasnt exspecting it to smell like oranges lol.

i didnt get a chance to deep condition today so thatll have to wait another few days.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 10, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I can tell yall right now that the cutie juice will not work for me. In the back of my mind i kind of knew it anyway but still wanted to try it. Even diluted with spring water it is too oily, i need slip to mess with the colochas and my fingers stopped dead in my hair. In not going to be able to do it, so to use it up and not waste money i will just add a bit to my tw mist until its gone. The bottle of cj is not that big but very concentrated, more oil than water. It may work for someone else but not for me.


 girl i tred to make my own cutie juice, morre ols than water and it was crap. an oily mess that was hard to work with. so i know hers wont work for me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I can tell yall right now that the cutie juice will not work for me. In the back of my mind i kind of knew it anyway but still wanted to try it. Even diluted with spring water it is too oily, i need slip to mess with the colochas and my fingers stopped dead in my hair. In not going to be able to do it, so to use it up and not waste money i will just add a bit to my tw mist until its gone. The bottle of cj is not that big but very concentrated, more oil than water. It may work for someone else but not for me.


 


chebaby said:


> girl i tred to make my own cutie juice, morre ols than water and it was crap. an oily mess that was hard to work with. so i know hers wont work for me either.


 

So.......Does it need to be "Tweaked" Less Oil and more of something else?

Not that I am interested in purchasing it.  But How do You Think it could be a better product?

This would be helpful to other 'Naturals' that may have been contemplating buying it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i used my hello sweet thang(thanx brownie) today on co washed hair with no leave in and that stuff is great. my hair is sstill soft and moisturized. i love it. and the smell surprized me. i wasnt exspecting it to smell like oranges lol.
> 
> i didnt get a chance to deep condition today so thatll have to wait another few days.


 
This time around I got the Rise and Shine Sunshine and thats my favorite so far. My least is the Coconut Lemongrass. It sure is some good stuff, though!! 
I was really sick this week so I didn't get to use anything up. I'm working on a L'anza Kukui Nut and some Alterna. Slowly but surely using up stuff.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2010)

^^Wondering where you were .  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought some HE Long Term Relationship Leave In this week, I was out and my ends were looking a hot mess, I got this and it was amazing, my ends did a total reverse, I can't wait until my trim and appt on February 6, it can't come fast enough. I spent $3 out of my $31. 

Not bad.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> This time around I got the Rise and Shine Sunshine and thats my favorite so far. My least is the Coconut Lemongrass. It sure is some good stuff, though!!
> *I was really sick this week *so I didn't get to use anything up. I'm working on a L'anza Kukui Nut and some Alterna. Slowly but surely using up stuff.


 


Shay72 said:


> *^^Wondering where you were . Hope you are feeling better*.


 
Yeah...........Me Too B!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone own a bottle of Ohm Hair Hibiscus Tea Hair Moisturizer?

I got a bottle and it looks and smells funny. Wanted to make sure it ain't rancid or I got a bad batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I bought some HE Long Term Relationship Leave In this week, I was out and my ends were looking a hot mess, I got this and it was amazing, my ends did a total reverse, I can't wait until my trim and appt on February 6, it can't come fast enough. *I spent $3 out of my $31.*
> 
> Not bad.....


 
We Gon' Hafta Start Asking You To See Some Receipts.

You tryna' do some Fuzzy Math.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So.......Does it need to be "Tweaked" Less Oil and more of something else?
> 
> Not that I am interested in purchasing it. But How do You Think it could be a better product?
> 
> This would be helpful to other 'Naturals' that may have been contemplating buying it.


 
Less oil, more water and something with slip. Bentromonium methosulfate, silk protien, amodimethicone, something. It will work for some but not everybody will like it. I will send my feed back on it.



Brownie518 said:


> This time around I got the Rise and Shine Sunshine and thats my favorite so far. My least is the Coconut Lemongrass. It sure is some good stuff, though!!
> I was really sick this week so I didn't get to use anything up. I'm working on a L'anza Kukui Nut and some Alterna. Slowly but surely using up stuff.


 
Hope you are getting better, i thought you jumped ship on us.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Wondering where you were . Hope you are feeling better.


 
Thanks, Shay, I am, finally. 
I was lurking in here, seeing what ya'll were doing.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So.......Does it need to be "Tweaked" Less Oil and more of something else?
> 
> Not that I am interested in purchasing it. But How do You Think it could be a better product?
> 
> This would be helpful to other 'Naturals' that may have been contemplating buying it.


 i think its just an all around bad idea to just mix a bunch of oils and water and think its gonna moisturize the hair. when i spray my ahri with any type of mist i want it to semi saturate my hair. but if you do that with a water/oil mix like La said its gonna be tangle city. ontop of that you have to know what oils to mix, i used more olive oil than anything else and it made my hair so hard the next day


----------



## chebaby (Jan 10, 2010)

glad you are feeling better Brownie.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Less oil, more water and something with slip. Bentromonium methosulfate, silk protien, amodimethicone, something. It will work for some but not everybody will like it. I will send my feed back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La, do you think the Juice will be good for skin??? 


Me?? Never!!! And thank you. I am feeling much better.


----------



## Americka (Jan 10, 2010)

The "Hair Budget" thread got me thinking about my fiscal approach to my hhj. I realized that I have to ask myself three questions:


What do I currently have?
What do I currently need?
What do I currently want?

I have already answered the first question by listing (from memory because I was on the way to a b-ball game) all the products I currently have. From there, I also listed where the products came from and how much did I pay. 

I don't know that I will have an answer for the second question because I truly have all that I NEED. 

As for the third question, I know that I WANT some Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, however, I cannot currently justify paying that much for it. 

I do know that when I get a moment (probably MLK day), I'll go through my products and place sticky dots/labels and write when I purchased them. (I write on my calendar when I purchased my products.) This will allow me to know how long it takes me to use a product AND when I am doing most of my purchases. 

I want to enjoy my hhj, but I don't want to make unnecessary, wasteful, or duplicate purchases in the process.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 10, 2010)

has anybody seen aggie? i noticed i havent seen her around here.

i sold a bunch of products, threw away three things that went bad or i had a long time and im almost finished my bottle of CURLS cocout conditioner. i like this conditioner but i think cheapies make my hair feel the same way so i wont repurchase.

now i notice my stash is more co wash and deep conditioners and leave ins. which is fine. i dont have as many moisturizers and stylers as i used to.
i gave my mom the shea butter miz i made the first time around because her 4b hair seems to love shea buter too.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *La, do you think the Juice will be good for skin???*
> 
> 
> Me?? Never!!! And thank you. I am feeling much better.


 
I think it will, on her youtube, she said it can also be used for skin. I will try it this week and let you know.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *has anybody seen aggie*? i noticed i havent seen her around here.


 
She didn't renew her subscription last year. She said she may or may not come back.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We Gon' Hafta Start Asking You To See Some Receipts.
> 
> You tryna' do some Fuzzy Math.


 
 No walmart had it for $2.97 

LOL, I have some Sally Coupons for $5 and 15% off I am using those up before my Sally hiatus.


----------



## robot. (Jan 10, 2010)

i cannot wait for my sunshine!


----------



## Americka (Jan 10, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i cannot wait for my sunshine!



Me too! It shipped Friday so hopefully I won't have to wait too long!


----------



## robot. (Jan 10, 2010)

and i have absolutely no idea what to think about this "conditioning" hair mask i have in right now...


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> 30-40% cheaper. If you keep your order under 2 kilo's shipping is only 7.95 pounds which is like 11-13 bucks which is around the amount it costs to ship from the US anyway. Shipping is faster too sadly enough. And some bath bombs  and bubble bars are more vibrant and bigger.
> 
> For example, Gorgeous the overpriced moisturizer is 85 bucks here in the US. In the UK it's 55 bucks give or take with the exchange rate. It's 20 bucks cheaper.
> 
> Lotions, Face moisturizers and products like ocean salt and mask of magnaminty are considerably cheaper. Bath bombs and other cheaper products not so much.




I still need to order from the UK.  I am on the east coast.  I need to reup on tea tree toner, cosmetic lad, ocean salt, and I need another moisturizer that is a bit heavier.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> and i have absolutely no idea what to think about this "conditioning" hair mask i have in right now...


 
You said it was one of the clays on bnb? How does it feel, is it like bentonite clay?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 11, 2010)

Americka said:


> The "Hair Budget" thread got me thinking about my fiscal approach to my hhj. I realized that I have to ask myself three questions:
> 
> 
> What do I currently have?
> ...



That sounds like a great plan. Good luck in carrying it out! 
And about the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, have you tried just taking a DC that you like and adding garlic powder to it? Or using garlic oil on your scalp as part of your prepoo? I've read a few times that people have done this and it has worked just as well as the Alter Ego Treatment, for a fraction of the price.


----------



## robot. (Jan 11, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You said it was one of the clays on bnb? How does it feel, is it like bentonite clay?



yeah, and it doesn't feel like bentonite to me. it's a lot thicker and it's sooo messy! got my bathroom looking like a crime scene investigation and my hair is the victim.

i mixed with a bit of coconut oil this time and it made my hair feel a lot better. my hair was very soft and clean, but i followed up with a moisturizing DC, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2010)

I finished my Qhemet sample of Burdock Root Butter Cream.  Love it! I will repurchase this when her new dc comes out .


----------



## Eisani (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so, not a hair purchase but... I ordered my 88 color warm palette. I ended up only paying $13.75 and free shipping. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope everyone is doing well. I decided that I'll deep condition only once a week this winter because my scalp gets drier during the winter and  I don't want to wash my hair twice a week.
I just deep condition with darcy's botanicals deep conditioning mask and it is a keeper!! I cant stop touching my hair 
I also decided that I'll use the palm kernel cherry butter as a body butter since I have 2 and I want to use it up...
off to flat twist with the avocado wild plum oil..I hope I like it...


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

i wish it wasnt so cold so i could deep condition overnight.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Ladies.  It's been great keeping up with you while i'm at work.  This last week I decided to cut back my internet usage and TV watching.  I was seriously addicted to DVRing shows and LHCF.

My Jessicurl package finally came on Friday.  I didn't realize how big 1L of conditioner actually is.  I like the fact that it came with a pump.  I hope I like it all (shoot I ordered enough).

Lamaravilla- you scared me from buying in bulk with you WDT post.  It also made me realize that it took me almost a year to use the big Aussie Moist with the pump.  So do I really need to buy in bulk  I also started using more natural products as well so I don't know.

I have a couple of friends from church coming over this weekend and I told them they could shop my products.  I also want to see if the Almond Glaze will work well for my friend who loves to wear twists

I used the Almond Glaze for my twists this week and it looked really good and I'm thinking of going 2 weeks with twists.  I don't think my scalp is going to have it though evening using the Cocosta oil every other day my scalp is itchy and dry from the cold outside and the dry heat indoors.  I can't wait until the spring to start cowashing more often my scalp really loved it.

Until Later Ladies.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Ok so, not a hair purchase but... I ordered my 88 color warm palette. I ended up only paying $13.75 and free shipping. Couldn't pass it up.


 
Im trying to decide between the 88 shimmer and matte but i can't make up my mind. Im going to think it out awhile longer then decide.



redecouvert said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I decided that I'll deep condition only once a week this winter because my scalp gets drier during the winter and I don't want to wash my hair twice a week.
> I just deep condition with darcy's botanicals deep conditioning mask and it is a keeper!! I cant stop touching my hair
> I also decided that I'll use the palm kernel cherry butter as a body butter since I have 2 and I want to use it up...
> off to flat twist with the avocado wild plum oil..I hope I like it...


 
I hope the twisting cream works for you , keep us posted.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Hello Ladies. It's been great keeping up with you while i'm at work. This last week I decided to cut back my internet usage and TV watching. I was seriously addicted to DVRing shows and LHCF.*


 
Hi vonnie, i need to start doing this too, especially in the work week. I made out a schedule and haven't followed it. Ill try it this week, only stay on an hour or 2.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww man eisani, now i want the warm pallet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *No walmart had it for $2.97 *
> 
> *LOL, I have some Sally Coupons for $5 and 15% off I am using those up before my Sally hiatus.*


 
Lawd. Lawd. Lawd.  This Chile got Mo' Discounts going on..........


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 11, 2010)

hello ladies,
so i am here with results. I was nervous after reading your review.
so far....I like it!!! I did 10 flat twists and this morning when I undid them  my hair very soft .I applied some more, a little bit of the cocoa bean oil ( I was surprised at how light it is) and some of her palm kernel cherry butter because it is freezing outside and I needeed something heavier...voila...
I'll be using it for the next 3 weeks until I decide whether if it is a keeper or not..probably yes because I love the fact that it doesn't have any glycerine


----------



## Eisani (Jan 11, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I decided that I'll deep condition only once a week this winter because my scalp gets drier during the winter and  I don't want to wash my hair twice a week.
> I just deep condition with darcy's botanicals deep conditioning mask and it is a keeper!! I cant stop touching my hair
> I also decided that I'll use the* palm kernel cherry butte*r as a body butter since I have 2 and I want to use it up...
> off to flat twist with the *avocado wild plum oil*..I hope I like it...


The bolded sound  Are these Darcy's products?


La Colocha said:


> Im trying to decide between the 88 shimmer and matte but i can't make up my mind. Im going to think it out awhile longer then decide.


I hear ya. I persoally prefer shimmer to matte because I get versatility due to the fact that I can make a shimmer look like it's a matte anyway.




La Colocha said:


> Aww man eisani, now i want the warm pallet.


Sowwy  I have a 120 palette as well. Dang, now I'm thinking I need a new train case for my other shadows and makeup. My Mac case and the makeup in it got stolen FROM CHURCH a while back.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 11, 2010)

WHY did I just do that??? My fingers are itching to order some things on sale. Why did I go look on that website?


----------



## mkd (Jan 11, 2010)

Eisani, where is this color palette that you and La are speaking of?  I need to take a look.

My shescentit shipped today and my butter n bars is coming today.  Last night, when I was washing my kids' hair, I started obsessing over CV poo bars and went on the website and almost ordered 3.  I just closed the window and went and read a book.


----------



## robot. (Jan 11, 2010)

my peacelove arrives today!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> WHY did I just do that??? My fingers are itching to order some things on sale. Why did I go look on that website?


What store?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a shampoo bar on its way and some ayurvedic powders too.

SO gets upset we he sees the packages, but we both KNOW he is a stan for cocasta oil so its all good as long as I have that in my stash.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 11, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> What store?


I don't know if I'm ready to share yet, in case I decide to make a purchase


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 11, 2010)

Well share the wealth when you're ready. I just want to window show


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't breathe.. can't think...
Because I get my STEAMER today! Woot! Woot! I can hardly wait.

By the way, do any of you ladies subscribe to Revive UK's channel on Youtube? I love to watch her make products.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK


----------



## mkd (Jan 11, 2010)

BM, are you going to use the steamer today?


----------



## Charz (Jan 11, 2010)

I made a yearly budget today. It's helpful because I can make PLANNED splurges.

Jan-Vacation ($700) Skincare ($40)
Feb-Sigma Brush set ($95) 
March-Lush UK ($110)
April- Lush USA ($100) (have a 15% coupon that is expiring)
May- Makeup in NYC Trip ($800) (reward for no-buy)
June- Nothing 
July- CurlMart ($100)
Aug- Lush ($20) (Face cleanser)
Sept- IKEA MALM Dressing Table ($140) (B-day present to myself)
Oct- Nothing
Nov- Hairveda ($150) Qhemet ($150) Shescentit ($150) Sephora ($150) NARS ($100)(Black Friday)
Dec- Lush ($20) (Face cleanser)

Sticking to this will let me pay off my debt by Septmeber. I want to be debt free by the end of this year. I still have a bit of wiggle room and I have already factored in food, auto maintenance, and transportation.

If I go cold turkey then the pjism will spill into other parts of my life like clothing and gadgets.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, are you going to use the steamer today?



I just got my steamer! I just put it together and turned it on. I can hear it doing something in there LOL  I would use it RIGHT NOW but I have to go pick up my stepdaughter from school in 30 minutes.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I just got my steamer! I just put it together and turned it on. I can hear it doing something in there LOL I would use it RIGHT NOW but I have to go pick up my stepdaughter from school in 30 minutes.


 

CONGRATULATIONS I want a full review,  I really do, :drooling:


----------



## robot. (Jan 11, 2010)

i think i regret buying so many sunshines... i think i got almost every scent, save two. *sigh*


----------



## 30something (Jan 11, 2010)

I notice this hair thing is expensive even with out being a PJ ... replacing all these products isn't cheap 

.... ESP the vitamins ...

Spent more then i like too replacing things I need! Well this should last months but still, i think thats one thing that turns me off from being a PJ... replacing stuff that you have fallen in love with. The chase is fun... but the maintenance price isn't so much fun


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 11, 2010)

I need to use up all these bottles of oils and detanglers and whatnot that are taking up space on my dresser....but i LOVE my oils!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i think i regret buying so many sunshines... i think i got almost every scent, save two. *sigh*


 what kinda talk is that lol. you can never have too much sunshine in yo life.
i think coconut lemongrass is my least fave scent so far.


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 11, 2010)

I *heart*darcy's botanicals wild plum twisting cream! It's a keeper! My hair was moisturized all day long and I kept touching and playing with it...


----------



## robot. (Jan 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> what kinda talk is that lol. you can never have too much sunshine in yo life.
> i think coconut lemongrass is my least fave scent so far.



the lemongrass was the first i smelled, so i guess it primed my nose to dislike the rest of them. and i was just finishing eating, and having something on your tongue can skew scents too.

but after a few good re-sniffs, i rescind my earlier statement. i just wish my stuff came creamier/buttery/freshly whipped. all this cold weather and my stuff was just solid as a rock~ *sings*

the hello sweet thang smells like some fun candy and is definitely a summer scent!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

my sunshine and coconut confidence came a little hard too. not rock solid but not as soft and creamy as the one brownie sent me. but i know its because it was out side. it still melted very very easily into an oil in my hands. man i am so inlove with this stuff.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> Eisani, where is this color palette that you and La are speaking of?  I need to take a look.


Coastal Scents has some and Ebay. Coastal actually sells some on Ebay, but I think they're a bit higher than the actual website.


lamaravilla said:


> Well share the wealth when you're ready. I just want to window show


Jasmine's has a few things on sale for $8, looks like her winter holiday scents are on sale. Y'all know I want more Avocado & Silk conditioner and Shea Souffle.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh man I just went to Jasmine's website and saw all those treats! I deleted my order though *sigh* It was hard to do.

If anyone buys from the $8 sale I highly recommend the shea conditioiner and the avocado silk conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Fellow Hair Divas ................... 

Well..........Remember Saturday when I told you I discovered a Crack/Chip in the Water Reservoir of My Steamer?????

Well, I call this morning and I was able to order just that piece for $24.00!  I was very excited.  (Even though I know I had cracked it by either dropping it while filling it up or Shoving in into my Walk-In (where I store it).  

Imma be careful with this next one.  And yes....I ordered 2.

It was a Good Experience.  The Customer Service was Excellent (Mark).  They still had the Record of my Original Purchase (it's been over a year).  So I was quite Pleased.

Mark told me they were ALL sold out!  They had Sold 500 alone in the Month of December. 

I thought:  LHCF 

He said they would also be offering another style that is $10.00 _w/Free Shipping_Cheaper than the one most of us have now.erplexed 

I only paid $129 but I think recently they've been $139.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

Where is BM??????

I want to Hear all Her Steaming Details.  Nobody can tell a Story quite like:  BM........ (and Eisani).  

Oh Yeah:  And Fab.

So: I want ALL details. 

What you did.  What you used.  How Long. etc....Don't leave anything out.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

i cannot believe my hair is still fluffy. and when i toch my hair it doesnt come back with greasiness on it.

this week i will be using up afroveda ashlii amala deep conditioning mask. i wont be repurchasing anytime soon
and curl junkie rehab conditioner(finally gonna use it up). this will never be a reprchase lol.
oh and i will finish off my curls coconut sublime conditioner tomorrow on a co wash.

i have sold so many products i am down to staples when it comes to moisturizers.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is BM??????
> 
> I want to Hear all Her Steaming Details. Nobody can tell a Story quite like: BM........ (and Eisani).
> 
> ...


 she probably still under the steama lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i cannot believe my hair is still fluffy. and when i toch my hair it doesnt come back with greasiness on it.
> 
> *this week i will be using up afroveda ashlii amala deep conditioning mask. i wont be repurchasing anytime soon
> and curl junkie rehab conditioner(finally gonna use it up). this will never be a reprchase lol.
> ...


 
WOW!  That's Good Che! 

I didn't realize you SOLD quite a bit of Stuff.  That's Great.

ETA:  I hope I can use up some stuff this week.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 11, 2010)

is she having a sale that I dont know about?!

ETA: I found the sale link. Im going to be good and wont purchasing anything until Im done with some of the items that I have already.



BostonMaria said:


> Oh man I just went to Jasmine's website and saw all those treats! I deleted my order though *sigh* It was hard to do.
> 
> *If anyone buys from the $8 sale I highly recommend the shea conditioiner and the avocado silk conditioner*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

20Something said:


> I notice this hair thing is expensive even with out being a PJ ... replacing all these products isn't cheap
> 
> .... ESP the vitamins ...
> 
> Spent more then i like too replacing things I need! Well this should last months but still, i think thats one thing that turns me off from being a PJ... replacing stuff that you have fallen in love with. *The chase is fun... but the maintenance price isn't so much fun*


 
Just Keep Making Wise Purchases and You should be alright.  Really weigh it out before you decide to "Buy" 

Try Your Best to Stick with "Staples" and Stay Off as Many _Bandwagons _as You Can Resist. (which is by far, the hardest thing to do).  And You Should be Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

All's Quiet on the Homefront. 

Meaning........I haven't gotten any packages in the mail for a while.  A lovely Poster in this thread however, did send me a _Sprush_ and an Applicator Brush.  But as far as products.........

I think from BF through the last week of December, I was Glazed Over in a Buying Frenzy, Completely Outta Control. 

Now, I am having withdrawls.  It's weird.  

All during that time, my Mailbox was Constantly Full and UPS & Fed-Ex kept the doorbell Ringing.  Now Silence.

WOW!  What do PJ's do after they Recover??? *wimper*  

I wish I had some Hurr and then I really wouldn't care.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG you are so right about the bandwagons. when i first started on here one of the first things i have noticed is that there was a new trend like every other month. you just have to know whats for you. 
for example: i wouldnt mind taking a multi vitamine but i know im not the type to take 5 different pills a day so i wouldnt jump on that. not that there is anything wrong with it but i already know its not for me with commiting to something like that.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 11, 2010)

I was in the supermarket today and I saw organix shea butter on sale for $5. I walked to the cashier and put it down, it was hard.  I wanted to buy it; but I didn't.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I can't breathe.. can't think...
> Because I get my STEAMER today! Woot! Woot! I can hardly wait.
> 
> By the way, do any of you ladies subscribe to Revive UK's channel on Youtube? I love to watch her make products.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK


 
I watched her when she first started in 08, very nice lady.



Eisani said:


> Sowwy  I have a 120 palette as well. Dang, now I'm thinking I need a new train case for my other shadows and makeup. My Mac case and the makeup in it got stolen *FROM CHURCH* a while back.


 
I saw the 120 also, I wouldn't sit nothing down at the church, that is really sad.



Charzboss said:


> I made a yearly budget today. It's helpful because I can make PLANNED splurges.
> 
> Jan-Vacation ($700) Skincare ($40)
> Feb-Sigma Brush set ($95)
> ...


 
Dang that looks like a tax audit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> OMG you are so right about the bandwagons. when i first started on here one of the first things i have noticed is that there was a new trend like every other month. you just have to know whats for you.
> for example: i wouldnt mind taking a multi vitamine but i know im not the type to take 5 different pills a day so i wouldnt jump on that. not that there is anything wrong with it but i already know its not for me with commiting to something like that.


 
IK When You already have "tendencies" to Over-Indulge (and you know who you are) it's hard not to want to buy everything somebody mentions.  

Especially in my case, when I was "suffering" with what I was dealing with.  I woulda' spent a Million Dollars, if it was going to "Restore" what I had Lost. 

But, after buying up a bunch of stuff, I realize (almost a year & countless  $ latererplexed) it's just going to take Good Old Fashion TIME and alot of TLC.

Based on My Experience and *IMO*:  Everyone Gets a _Free Pass_ Their First Year on The Board, because it's New, Fun & Exciting......But after that, if you are still buying up errrthang 

Like If You've been on here 12 Years and Still Buying Up Everything then:


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 11, 2010)

I just don't understand it . . . I used like 2 ounces of Miss Jessies Buttercreme in my hair. Then on top of that I sprayed a very glycerin heavy product in my hair even though it was 40-50 degrees outside today. But yet, my hair is still sawft, yes sawft not soft.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I was in the supermarket today and I saw organix shea butter on sale for $5. I walked to the cashier and put it down, it was hard. I wanted to buy it; but I didn't.


 
Don't be sad, that was will power right there. Congratulations.


----------



## mkd (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like the consistency of the butters n bars shea butter.  I don't want to finish what I have from cameden grey before I start using it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just don't understand it . . . I used like 2 ounces of Miss Jessies Buttercreme in my hair. Then on top of that I sprayed a very glycerin heavy product in my hair even though it was 40-50 degrees outside today. But yet, my hair is still sawft, yes sawft not soft.


 miss jessies products arent too bad in my hair like everyone says and although it is freezing here glycerine products still work for me. maybe youve been drinking enough water???? working out??? eating right???
or maybe your conditioner is plain ole amazing lol.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really like the consistency of the butters n bars shea butter. I don't want to finish what I have from cameden grey before I start using it.


 i havent even used my bnb shea butter yet but i looked at it again last night and i am so tempted to try it. i want my shea butters to last a while though so no rush.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have people staring at my new growth.  I'm thinking "say something, say something.  You didn't know black hair could do this right?". I am so in love with my new growth.  I NEED to cut a little area of my hair just to see what it will do without the relaxed ends.  Where do you think is the best? Don't say nape because it it is straight and silky  when they rest of my hair is coming in 4A.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 11, 2010)

20Something said:


> I notice this hair thing is expensive even with out being a PJ ... replacing all these products isn't cheap
> 
> .... ESP the vitamins ...
> 
> Spent more then i like too replacing things I need! Well this should last months but still, i think thats one thing that turns me off from being a PJ... replacing stuff that you have fallen in love with. The chase is fun... but the maintenance price isn't so much fun



so true 
im afraid to even count up the money I've spent on hair so far



JJamiah said:


> Don't be sad, that was will power right there. Congratulations.



haha thanks!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I have people staring at my new growth. I'm thinking "say something, say something. You didn't know black hair could do this right?". I am so in love with my new growth. I NEED to cut a little area of my hair just to see what it will do without the relaxed ends. Where do you think is the best? Don't say nape because it it is straight and silky  when they rest of my hair is coming in 4A.


 
Maybe a little above the nape but not in the crown, that way you can hide the spot in a bun or pony.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just reread my post and dang I must have been excited . Double words, they instead of the. Oh well, I really don't like editing my posts too much because you get that little notation at the bottom if you don't do it quick enough.


----------



## Minty (Jan 11, 2010)

How has your day been ladies. Well today I went into a professional BSS - and even with ALL the products, I walked through, read ingredients, walked through, looked, walked through, thought about it.......and only bought a couple of combs, an applicator bottle, and spray bottle. 

Can I hear an Amen. I'm so grateful right now. 

This is not to say there are not alot of things I want to try, want to buy, and things I think I "need," but I'm good right now

I think I'm going to let the ayuveda powder thing go when I finish the boxes I have. Even just using the rinses, I don't see superior results. Maybe I would keep it and add to my deep conditioner, or just rinse once a week....but I'm not going hard with it after this. 

**I'm loving AQUAFOR on my skin...I use a light lotion, and seal with Aquafor. WOW.
**I'm loving the Olive oil from the Middle Eastern grocery...the deep olive green olive oil from Morrocco, or Palestine. I am adding it to the conditioners I want to get rid of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

It's Always Good to re-evaluate what you're doing/using and why. 

Examine the results and be willing to 'tweak' your regimen, practices, focus where needed to maximize your results.

In our last thread....many of the Ladies had started keeping a Journal or Making Notes about various Products and what they did (or did not do) and they found that to be helpful in determining what their hair needed.

I always Find it Helpful to write out my Regimen after my last wash day.  There are times when I may _adjust the products_, but the Regi is pretty much Solid.

These are the types of things I will continue to put more of a Focus on while using up Stuff.


----------



## Minty (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't keep up with my hair journals. Shaking my head. I have a few of them - but I'm going to do the hair journal thing for sure now. You are right, it is the only way to remember what in the world I'm doing to my hair. 

 Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I can't keep up with my hair journals. Shaking my head. I have a few of them - but I'm going to do the hair journal thing for sure now. You are right, it is the only way to remember what in the world I'm doing to my hair.
> 
> Thank you for the reminder.


 
I don't keep a "Journal", although alot of Ladies in our First 2 Challenges Did and they wrote down product results etc.......how their hair felt etc...

I basically write out my Regimen, based on what I experienced the last wash-day and write down my products that I'll be using accordingly, based on those findings.  So, I guess it's more 'note-taking' than Journaling.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder i haven't written in my for a minute.


----------



## Americka (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> That sounds like a great plan. Good luck in carrying it out!
> And about the Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, have you tried just taking a DC that you like and adding garlic powder to it? Or using garlic oil on your scalp as part of your prepoo? I've read a few times that people have done this and it has worked just as well as the Alter Ego Treatment, for a fraction of the price.



Yes, I added some garlic powder to a jar of Pantene Time Renewal Mask. I may have added too much because the scent is strong. So I'll probably use the mixture as a pre-poo rather than a DC. I REALLY love the AE Garlic because there is no garlic scent and the slip is fabulous! Perhaps I'll give the garlic oil a try as well. Thanks for the tips, Chaosbutterfly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks for the reminder i haven't written in my for a minute.


 
While talking to HBFG -- I thoughterplexed Maybe I should start Journaling!  That would give me something else to do than look at _more_ products. 

I could start writing down these creamy moisturizers and these different oils I am using under this wig and how I feel about them.  OR Maybe I can Journal Sticking with the One Product until it's gone and the results...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, I added some garlic powder to a jar of Pantene Time Renewal Mask. I may have added too much because the scent is strong. So I'll probably use the mixture as a pre-poo rather than a DC. I REALLY love the AE Garlic because there is no garlic scent and the slip is fabulous! Perhaps I'll give the garlic oil a try as well. Thanks for the tips, Chaosbutterfly!


 
Gon' and Buy the AE Garlic!  And be done with it.  It's worth the 'small' investment.  And it's a Product you know you Love.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 12, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I was in the supermarket today and I saw organix shea butter on sale for $5. I walked to the cashier and put it down, it was hard.  I wanted to buy it; but I didn't.



I know that feeling oh so well...but it'll be okay...i always tell myself that there is a next time


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Fellow Hair Divas ...................
> 
> Well..........Remember Saturday when I told you I discovered a Crack/Chip in the Water Reservoir of My Steamer?????
> 
> ...




So i'm not the only one mentally blaming LHCF for hair products being sold out!!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Did my Joico 17 minute miracle routine and _attempted_ to corn row my hair   The cornrows were decent enough to wear under my new and trimmed to chin, half wig.

I actually wore the half wig out and felt good!

I am now whole head baggying overnight with Biolage fortetherapie leave in.  I like this leave in


----------



## taz007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, I added some garlic powder to a jar of Pantene Time Renewal Mask. I may have added too much because the scent is strong. So I'll probably use the mixture as a pre-poo rather than a DC. I REALLY love the AE Garlic because there is no garlic scent and the slip is fabulous! Perhaps I'll give the garlic oil a try as well. Thanks for the tips, Chaosbutterfly!


Dagnabit!!  Imma have to try the AE Garlic.  I mixed some Garlic with Aloe Vera and applied it to my scalp in early DECEMBER and I am still smelling it.

Thanks Amerika!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2010)

Americka--ITA with T.  Why fight with yourself about the AE Garlic? You know it works for your hair so get it.  I think you mentioned cost so I think you should get the biggest one and ration it like its a treat.

Well I cut a reallllllly small section of my hair and it confirmed what I already knew to be true--I'm 4A.  My hair coiled like pen springs and is curlier at the ends.  What I do need to remember is my 4A doesn't look like someone elses' 4A. I think a lot ladies on this board need to remember that too . I will need a frizz tamer product which I've known for a while. I'm thinking of trying the style prep product from Aveda's smooth infusion line.  Or that shea butter spritz product from Hanmadi. I will most likely try both in the spring & summer when I will be cowashing ALOT.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 12, 2010)

I got 2 bottle of JBCO in the mail yesterday that it for me this month. I brought alot of thing in the summer during my transitioning because I as cowashing everyday. Now that it colder less washing so the stock seems alot.  Now I really need some of that oil Eisani posted, I'll wait until next month.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> miss jessies products arent too bad in my hair like everyone says and although it is freezing here glycerine products still work for me. maybe youve been drinking enough water???? working out??? eating right???
> or maybe your conditioner is plain ole amazing lol.



I've never really had a problem with glycerin no matter how cold it is, but the Miss Jessie's has always been a problem for me, hence why it took so long for me to use up those samples. But yesterday I got in from work and my hair was just so moisturized, I don't think my hair has ever felt like that  I'm going to need to stock up on that Qhemet mist


----------



## Truth (Jan 12, 2010)

i'm no pj like some.. but I feel I may be getting outta hand.. the other day I stocked up on HE LTR leave n 2 bottles and NTM deep recovery.. 2 jars..(mind u I still have pretty much full containers of both)  ordered some shescentit seyani butter and coco creme leave in..as well as hairveda vatika frosting all within one day..and I need a protein deep condish so i'm thinkin about stopping on the way home to get some..  I just bought a 3 bin draw and it's packed...  I wanna catch this early before it gets outta hand


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2010)

I knew this would happen. I need to hide the scissors. I cut a little bit on the side of my head and the curl pattern is a little looser.


----------



## Minty (Jan 12, 2010)

Today I am not saying a THING about "haircare" in cosmo. class. And I will not divulge my sources if I am asked. I'm so selfish. 

I gave out a few tidbits and those girls thought me half crazy - deep conditioning indeed.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 12, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Today I am not saying a THING about "haircare" in cosmo. class. And I will not divulge my sources if I am asked. I'm so selfish.
> 
> I gave out a few tidbits and those girls thought me half crazy - deep conditioning indeed.



you go to cosmetology school?


----------



## Charz (Jan 12, 2010)

I really want to try Inky Loves Nature....


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I knew this would happen. I need to hide the scissors. I cut a little bit on the side of my head and the curl pattern is a little looser.


 
I am picturing you with scissors snipping all over the place 


Charzboss said:


> I really want to try Inky Loves Nature....


You have been talking about this line for quite a while


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2010)

Truth said:


> i'm no pj like some.. but I feel I may be getting outta hand.. the other day I stocked up on HE LTR leave n 2 bottles and NTM deep recovery.. 2 jars..(mind u I still have pretty much full containers of both) ordered some shescentit seyani butter and coco creme leave in..as well as hairveda vatika frosting all within one day..and I need a protein deep condish so i'm thinkin about stopping on the way home to get some..  I just bought a 3 bin draw and it's packed...  I wanna catch this early before it gets outta hand


 
Yeah girl you will want to nip it in the bud if you can or else it can get crazy erplexed Trust me, I know. Its so fun getting the packages in the mail. Today I came into work and I had a nice big box on my desk. I'm thinking to myself, wth did I order that I don't remember? I opened it and it was the 8 bottles of Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioners I bought off a swap for $30 bucks. Not bad considering they are $11 a piece around here. 

OK so yesterday after I got my steamer I wet my freshly washed & straightened hair and slapped some DC on it, went under the steamer.... oh its so therapeutic!   I work from home on Mondays so I was literally under my steamer for 2 hours while I worked   I don't know how much is overkill.  My stepdaughter was like Maria you're crazy.. I said then YOU try it. She washed her hair and was under it for almost an hour. I was like oh no I've created a monster  LMAO


----------



## Charz (Jan 12, 2010)

I know where everyone is


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I know where everyone is


 
And i know where you are, waiting patiently. *taps foot*


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I know where everyone is


 I can't even imagine that life, the tweets.


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 12, 2010)

my wallet will be on lock down for a while.
i had a chemical peel done on my face today to help speed up some hyperpigmentation i got after really bad spell of acne. 

it sure did hurt when she swiped my visa card..........


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I know where everyone is



I just got back to work from a 2 week vacation so needless to say I'm like this computer: 

Mostly this


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is BM??????
> 
> I want to Hear all Her Steaming Details.  Nobody can tell a Story quite like:  BM........ (and Eisani).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not 
Oh no you're the second person to say that to me on this board LMAO


----------



## Minty (Jan 12, 2010)

@sharifeh - yes I'm in cosmetology school al-humdulillah


----------



## chebaby (Jan 12, 2010)

i did an overnight baggy with sunshine and coconut confidence. then today i co washed with curls coconut sublime and used sunshine as my moisturizer with no leave in. i find myself not needing a leave in anymore since the sunshine works so well. but tomorrow i will start using leave ins again lol.

i used up the Curls coconut sublime conditioner.

i also found a jar of shescentit banana brulee conditioner i need to use up.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 12, 2010)

MY STEAMER'S HERE! 

I already put it together, and then I spent some time rubbing on it and whispering sweet nothings into its bonnet.
I'm going to get off in a minute to clean my room (can't relax in a place that isn't spotless) and order some food so I don't have to cook, and then I'm going to .

But I think I broke it...smh. While I was putting away the packing material, I found these thingies on my floor. I don't know what they are, and I don't think the manual said anything about them, so I don't know if they are connected to the steamer at all. They are glass (or plastic) vials with metal caps on both ends and a thin filament of what looks like metal inside. I found two, although when I clean, I'll be keeping a sharp lookout for more. 
I attached a pic of them..I hope it's clear and big enough.
Do any of you guys know what they could be?
TIA!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> MY STEAMER'S HERE!
> 
> I already put it together, and then I spent some time rubbing on it and whispering sweet nothings into its bonnet.
> I'm going to get off in a minute to clean my room (can't relax in a place that isn't spotless) and order some food so I don't have to cook, and then I'm going to .
> ...



Those are extra light bulbs for the switches. So don't worry you didn't break anything!


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> MY STEAMER'S HERE!
> 
> I already put it together, and then I spent some time rubbing on it and whispering sweet nothings into its bonnet.
> I'm going to get off in a minute to clean my room (can't relax in a place that isn't spotless) and order some food so I don't have to cook, and then I'm going to .


 

I'm speechless.....too funny


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> my wallet will be on lock down for a while.
> i had a chemical peel done on my face today to help speed up some hyperpigmentation i got after really bad spell of acne.
> 
> it sure did hurt when she swiped my visa card..........


 
WELL My card is on lock down also, Today is my birthday and I just made an appointment for Lasik Surgury (had consulatation today), lets just say, I am on a serious budget for the rest year! THe bill is ahdusrueng ugne eugen reun $6***.00

But I know the after will have me happy. Just the initial pay out is horrid. 

I spent $18 out of my $28 dollars today on shampoo today  so I have $10 left for the month I doubt I will use it. 

ON a sadder note, my steamer purchase was canceled by SalonsRus by patrick, made me sad, will reorder when in stock.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> IDareT'sHair, I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not
> Oh no you're the second person to say that to me on this board LMAO


 
OKAY BostonMaria You have me ready to pull my lacefront off, actually I did, Give me a review, i am excited and am ready to enjoy my future steamer through your hair!!! LOL 

Tell me how much you love it and what you did, and what you used!! Tell me, tell me, tell me!!
I read your post but did you love it?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Those are extra light bulbs for the switches. So don't worry you didn't break anything!



Thanks BM!
I was seriously panicking when I looked down and saw them laying there. 

And I decided not to steam tonight..I have work early tomorrow and not enough time tonight to get through my regimen and get to sleep on time.. I'll put it off till Saturday.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Thanks BM!
> I was seriously panicking when I looked down and saw them laying there.
> 
> And I decided not to steam tonight..I have work early tomorrow and not enough time tonight to get through my regimen and get to sleep on time.. I'll put it off till Saturday.


 

Chaos are you relaxed or natural? 

Tell me if you love your steamer too  ?


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> WELL My card is on lock down also, Today is my birthday and I just made an appointment for Lasik Surgury (had consulatation today), lets just say, I am on a serious budget for the rest year! THe bill is ahdusrueng ugne eugen reun $6***.00
> 
> But I know the after will have me happy. Just the initial pay out is horrid.
> 
> ...


 
you lucky dog you!!! 

i want to have lasik done as well. i promised my eyes i will flip the bill for it before i'm 30, and that's quickly approaching. 

please drop the details on how your results are when you get it done!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> you lucky dog you!!!
> 
> i want to have lasik done as well. i promised my eyes i will flip the bill for it before i'm 30, and that's quickly approaching.
> 
> please drop the details on how your results are when you get it done!!


 
Will do! 
I wanted to do it before 30 but I am 32. So don't procrastinate like me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Where is BM??????*
> 
> I want to Hear all Her Steaming Details. Nobody can tell a Story quite like: BM........ (and Eisani).
> 
> ...


 


chebaby said:


> *she probably still under the steama lol.*


 


JJamiah said:


> *OKAY BostonMaria You have me ready to pull my lacefront off, actually I did, Give me a review, i am excited and am ready to enjoy my future steamer through your hair!!! LOL
> 
> Tell me how much you love it and what you did, and what you used!! Tell me, tell me, tell me!!
> I read your post but did you love it?*


 
She Played Us Ya'll.  Ms. Lady Got Her Steama' and NOW Can't come back and give a FULL REVIEW. What Up with That? 

We want ALL The Details.  What you Used.  What you Did.  (We already know you were under there 2 Hours)............

So..............Give Us the Details.oke:


----------



## Eisani (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been sick since last night. Idk if it's a mild case of food poisoning for just a stomach bug but I am weak. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2010)

Eisani, rest up and feel better soon!

As far as the steamer... OMG you guys had me laughing in my car! I got off the train and checked my Blackberry and I have a PM from IDareT'sHair accusing me of something LMFAO I was like Oh Lord what did I do now? ahahaha

OK ladies the reason why I didn't do a review yet is because I steamed with a not-so-favorite deep conditioner yesterday and so I wanted to wait till I got my AOHR stash (which I got today) so I can do a thorough review with my favorite DC.

OK I'm about to hop in the shower (TMI) and wash my hair. I will chit chat with you guys, do some office work, cook dinner, and steam at the same time. I'm a multi-tasker LOL


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> WELL My card is on lock down also, Today is my birthday and I* just made an appointment for Lasik Surgury* (had consulatation today), lets just say, I am on a serious budget for the rest year! THe bill is ahdusrueng ugne eugen reun $6***.00
> 
> But I know the after will have me happy. Just the initial pay out is horrid.
> 
> ...


 Lasik is the best money I have ever spent.  I only wish I had done it before I went to law school because I think all the reading in law school made my vision regress a little.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey y'all!  I haven't been on  much due to school just starting. Since I have decided to reduce my online purchases (except for my butters, fragrance oils, and Qhemet Biologics), I have decided to make my own hair butter. I have successfully made my "sheavocado" mix this evening and it came out so creamy. It smells likes Vatika frosting ( French Vanilla fragrance oil) w/ a orange ( Sweet Orange Essential Oil) twist.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 12, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Chaos are you relaxed or natural?
> 
> Tell me if you love your steamer too  ?



I'm relaxed! In February, I will have been that way for half of my life. 

And I'll definitely tell you guys what I think when I use it. I already know what I'm gonna do too. I'm gonna use Aphogee 2 minute with it for twenty minutes, and then I'm gonna use Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil and maybe some Amla. I need to get rid of the Amla and all the other ayurvedic stuff, (except for the vatika oil), because ayurveda ain't do nuftin for me. All my hair needed was some ceramides and a little Qhemet. 
But anyway, I'll be DCing for however long it takes. 
Don't be sad...you'll have your steamer sooner than you realize. And congrats on the Lasik!






Eisani said:


> I've been sick since last night. Idk if it's a mild case of food poisoning for just a stomach bug but I am weak. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.



 Oh, that's horrible. Make you keep hydrated and get lots of rest. 
Feel better soon!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not liking this only doing my hair 2x/wk. I don't know how ya'll can stand it. A lot of stuff is starting to pale in comparison to Sunshine.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Lasik is the best money I have ever spent. I only wish I had done it before I went to law school because I think all the reading in law school made my vision regress a little.


 
This is all I keep hearing THE BEST MONEY I EVER SPENT, I am sooooooo Excited 

Cool my sister just finished law school last year, 

Taking her Bar Exam, I am so excited for her, and you!

Great job ladies, now give me sight!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 12, 2010)

I am very excited about the Lasik but am bummed about the Steamer, I didn't even realize they refunded the money back, (it's not in my paypal as of yet). But now I need to wait until the 30th and reorder.  




Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm relaxed! In February, I will have been that way for half of my life.
> 
> And I'll definitely tell you guys what I think when I use it. I already know what I'm gonna do too. I'm gonna use Aphogee 2 minute with it for twenty minutes, and then I'm gonna use Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil and maybe some Amla. I need to get rid of the Amla and all the other ayurvedic stuff, (except for the vatika oil), because ayurveda ain't do nuftin for me. All my hair needed was some ceramides and a little Qhemet.
> But anyway, I'll be DCing for however long it takes.
> ...


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

All this talk about steamers is making so jelly that I don't have one. 

Eisani, hope you feel better. 

Chaos, I think you are the second person in this thread today to say ayuvedic powders didn't do anything for them.  I think I am getting more and more uninterested in using them.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not liking this only doing my hair 2x/wk. I don't know how ya'll can stand it. *A lot of stuff is starting to pale in comparison to Sunshine.*


 
Girl you know that is all i use, maybe that is why i haven't been wanting to buy any other products. Some lady at work asked me if she could use some on her hands and i was like hell naw you can't. I got a tad bit funky. She better use some jergens.



BeetleBug said:


> Hey y'all! I haven't been on much due to school just starting. Since I have decided to reduce my online purchases (except for my butters, fragrance oils, and Qhemet Biologics), I have decided to make my own hair butter. I have successfully made my "sheavocado" mix this evening and it came out so creamy. It smells likes Vatika frosting ( French Vanilla fragrance oil) w/ a orange ( Sweet Orange Essential Oil) twist.


 
Good for you bb, hope school is going well.



Eisani said:


> I've been sick since last night. Idk if it's a mild case of food poisoning for just a stomach bug but I am weak. Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.


 
Get better eisani, food poisoning is not joke.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 12, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Girl you know that is all i use, maybe that is why i haven't been wanting to buy any other products. *Some lady at work asked me if she could use some on her hands and i was like hell naw you can't. I got a tad bit funky. She better use some jergens*.


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Girl you know that is all i use, maybe that is why i haven't been wanting to buy any other products. Some lady at work asked me if she could use some on her hands and i was like *hell naw you can't. I got a tad bit funky. She better use some jergens.*
> 
> 
> I literally LOL at this ish


----------



## chebaby (Jan 12, 2010)

yall are right, sunshine is outdoing everything right about now.


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed some tiny broken hairs when I washed tonight.  I wonder if I am moisturizing too much.  I may need to cut back to every other night.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 12, 2010)

Umm... don't judge me but I'm still under the steamer and its been 2 hours...


----------



## mkd (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good etsy pages for hair clips? Maybe the breakage is from bunning with rubber bands and bobby pins.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Does anyone know of any good etsy pages for hair clips? Maybe the breakage is from bunning with *rubber bands and bobby pins*.


 
I don't know any sites but you can try satin or silk scrunchies. The bolded maybe your problem.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yall are right, sunshine is outdoing everything right about now.


 
And it is so simple, that is what amazes me.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Chaos, I think you are the second person in this thread today to say ayuvedic powders didn't do anything for them.  I think I am getting more and more uninterested in using them.



Yes, I do remember someone else saying that. I can't remember whom though. erplexed
Anyway, I still think you should give it a little whirl...maybe it'll work out really well for you!
If you don't want to jump all up in it, then maybe you could like...follow the guidelines of the 4 Month Ayurveda Challenge...I think they make you use like...two oils and two powders. That amount should be enough for you to get your feet wet and figure out if ayurveda is something that you want to pursue long term.
And if you don't like it, then at least you haven't wasted much money...that's one nice thing about ayurveda, it's inexpensive.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello ladies!

I co-washed yesterday with Suave and sat under the steamer way more than I probably should have LOL In my defense I was also on the laptop getting some work done. Instead of washing out the AOHR I fell asleep with it on, then rinsed it out in the morning. There were a few things that I noticed about steaming my hair, I was able to dry my hair much quicker for some reason. Usually it takes hours. I was also able to just rinse out the AOHR and put on a little bit of gel and my hair came out really nice, curly, fluffy. It could be coincidence since I did leave it on all night, but at the same time my curls never come out nice in the winter and that's why I keep it rollerset till March. 

I wasn't sure what to expect from a steamer. I thought it was going to be hotter than Hades!  It really isn't. I thought I was going to be sweating like at the steam room at my gym, but nope its not like that. I think that's why I keep steaming for so long. I'm waiting for it to sweat like crazy or something.  I do enjoy being under there for whatever reason. While I was deep conditioning my hair I did put on some avocado oil on my face and let the steamer do its thing. I love avocado oil and butter! I am happy with my purchase. Before you run out and buy one I would say that you should read a few more reviews. I really don't know the long term conditioning effects since this is only my second day. As a DIY'er this $119 purchase makes perfect sense to me. Its an investment and if you check out my LHCF albums you will see that all the women in my house all have long hair so this comes in handy since I'm their free hairdresser LOL

So that's all for now. I have 8 bottles of AOHR and a steamer so nobody will see me all winter.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Girl you know that is all i use, maybe that is why i haven't been wanting to buy any other products. *Some lady at work asked me if she could use some on her hands and i was like hell naw you can't. I got a tad bit funky. She better use some jergens.*
> 
> 
> Get better eisani, food poisoning is not joke.


Thanks for the well wishes, ladies. I'm better today, dd isn't feeling well now  

IDK why, but the bolded made me think of Pops on the first Friday movie when he told Craig "Boy you betta put some water on that damn ****!"


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yes, I do remember someone else saying that. I can't remember whom though. erplexed
> Anyway, I still think you should give it a little whirl...maybe it'll work out really well for you!
> If you don't want to jump all up in it, then maybe you could like...follow the guidelines of the 4 Month Ayurveda Challenge...I think they make you use like...two oils and two powders. That amount should be enough for you to get your feet wet and figure out if ayurveda is something that you want to pursue long term.
> And if you don't like it, then at least you haven't wasted much money...that's one nice thing about ayurveda, it's inexpensive.


She could also just start with the oils. That's what I did initially. I started using the oils and Hairveda and my hair grew like crazy. I then started using some of the powders but honestly, my hair did just fine with the oils.


----------



## mkd (Jan 13, 2010)

Eisani said:


> She could also just start with the oils. That's what I did initially. I started using the oils and Hairveda and my hair grew like crazy. I then started using some of the powders but honestly, my hair did just fine with the oils.


 I was on my way to an indian market on my lunch break.  I was going to get some henna, amla and some oils.  But instead I decided to get some EZ combs so I can see if bunning with rubber bands is causing breakage.  I will probably go tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, I am glad you loved it, the refund hit my account today and I reordered it again 

But I called and did it while on the phone.  So I can't wait to be in your Shoes BM. 

Enjoy, I will be picking out my steamer conditioner !!!! 




BostonMaria said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I co-washed yesterday with Suave and sat under the steamer way more than I probably should have LOL In my defense I was also on the laptop getting some work done. Instead of washing out the AOHR I fell asleep with it on, then rinsed it out in the morning. There were a few things that I noticed about steaming my hair, I was able to dry my hair much quicker for some reason. Usually it takes hours. I was also able to just rinse out the AOHR and put on a little bit of gel and my hair came out really nice, curly, fluffy. It could be coincidence since I did leave it on all night, but at the same time my curls never come out nice in the winter and that's why I keep it rollerset till March.
> 
> ...


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

Can any of you ladies recommend a good spritz? I'm about to go into braids on Monday.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

my hair looks nice today but it doesnt feel too hot. i used CURLS gel-les-c over the sunshine and i think thats what did it. no more CURLS for me. besides the milkshake and coconut sublime conditioner imma have to say this line aint worth it. oh i do like the shampoo but any moisturizing shampoo will do so......
i need protein so tomorrow i will co wash with givanni nutra fix and just use my sunshine cause anything else is just a waste of time.(that should be her slogan lol)


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Can any of you ladies recommend a good spritz? I'm about to go into braids on Monday.


 what braids are you getting?

i love love love ojon revitalizing mist, but its pricey.


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

Senegalese. Maybe the SSI moisture mist? Or maybe make my own.


----------



## mkd (Jan 13, 2010)

All this talk about sunshine is peaking my curiosity.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2010)

Update to my ramblings:

OK I've had about 4 people compliment me on my hair today. I finally looked in the mirror and was like wow my hair is actually quite nice and hanging with less shrinkage. Could it be the steamer? Hot Steaming Ladies please chime in LOL


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

If I make my own, here's what I'm thinking:

rosewater, distilled water, SAA, essential oils (for fragrance), coconut oil, vitamin e oil, avocado butter, castor oil.

or i'll just buy something.


----------



## mkd (Jan 13, 2010)

BM, your hair is pretty!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> If I make my own, here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> rosewater, distilled water, SAA, essential oils (for fragrance), coconut oil, vitamin e oil, avocado butter, castor oil.
> 
> or i'll just buy something.



Actually that sounds awesome! Add some conditioner.



mkd said:


> BM, your hair is pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Actually that sounds awesome! Add some conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I was thinking of using hairveda's 24/7. But if the giovanni spray smells good, i think i might just get that to use while i experiment.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I was thinking of using hairveda's 24/7. But if the giovanni spray smells good, i think i might just get that to use while i experiment.



I love the 24/7 conditioner. The Hairveda protein conditioner (can't remember the name) made my hair feel BLAH.


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I love the 24/7 conditioner. The Hairveda protein conditioner (can't remember the name) made my hair feel BLAH.



i've only used it once and i'm not sure i love it. i have one more use out of my trader joe's conditioner, so i'm gonna finish that, then work with the hairveda.

i'm gonna hit up whole foods this friday to pick up some goodies for mixing.  also gonna stop by k-mart today; they have satin pillowcases on sale.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

robot, i was in the box braid thread and they had me wanting to get some braids. im itching to get them but i just dont know. i might not feel comfortable with them.

you miz sounds good though.


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

che, when i was younger, my mama kept my hair tight. i had braids, extensions, twists, errythang, so i'm used to having braids. 

maybe try box braids on your own hair before you get added hair?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

yea a couple weeks ago i was keepng braids in my hair without exstentions, but im just not good with protective styles. i like my hair to be out, but i hope that doesnt hold me back when it comes to growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Update to my ramblings:
> 
> OK I've had about 4 people compliment me on my hair today. I finally looked in the mirror and was like wow my hair is actually quite nice and hanging with less shrinkage. Could it be the steamer? Hot Steaming Ladies please chime in LOL


 
I will Not STOP Preachin' till err Lady has a Steama' or at the very 'least' a Heat Cap.  

Either of These 2 items, you should not 'do' without.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

hey T


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm having some serious itching from my skin peel i had yesterday....i decided to play in my hair as a destraction until my bendaryl kicked in. i applied JBCO to my scalp, moisturized w/ jane carter solutions and sealed w/ JBCO, then did a french twist. tell me what you think? do i look like an old lady? 

i'm considering wearing this as my an alternative to my bun...


----------



## Charz (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope she didn't make the band......


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Update to my ramblings:
> 
> OK I've had about 4 people compliment me on my hair today. I finally looked in the mirror and was like wow my hair is actually quite nice and hanging with less shrinkage. Could it be the steamer? Hot Steaming Ladies please chime in LOL


 

looks great!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I hope she didn't make the band......


 
Holla at ya girl.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will Not STOP Preachin' till err Lady has a Steama' or at the very 'least' a Heat Cap.
> 
> Either of These 2 items, you should not 'do' without.


 
I don't want a steamer.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my heat cap. I dont think Ill upgrade to a steamer until later in the year.




IDareT'sHair said:


> I will Not STOP Preachin' till err Lady has a Steama' or at the very 'least' a *Heat Cap*.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Either of These 2 items, you should not 'do' without.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been sick and distracted/annoyed by a friend so I havent had much time to pay attention to my hair. That means I havent bought anything though.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 13, 2010)

What is so special about a "Steamer"? What is the purpose/use of it?  Where is a good place to start looking for them and how much do they cost?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I don't want a steamer.


 
Well, at least get a Heat Cap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I love my heat cap*. I dont think Ill upgrade to a steamer until later in the year.


 
That's Right WnS! 

IMO: If you're doing any kind of DC Treatments, successfully, you should at least have one or the other.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, at least get a Heat Cap!


 
I got a bonnet dryer, that i hardly use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I got a bonnet dryer, that i hardly use.


 
Ok............


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will Not STOP Preachin' till err Lady has a Steama' or at the very 'least' a Heat Cap.
> 
> Either of These 2 items, you should not 'do' without.



Pusha.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Pusha.


 
I Can't Wait until Saturday (when you use yours CB)  Give Us All the Details.......


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

i used to read a certain blog where she would interview naturals. the naturals would say "oh i wash my hair 2-3 times a week, or i shampoo my hair everyday". and i would be all erplexed and whatnot lol. but now that i started washing my hair 2-3 times a week i totally get it. my curls act funky with too much moisture and become crazy weighed down easily. my hair looks its best when freshly shampoo's. and now that i use sunshine and coconut confidence and shea butter every single day its build up city if i dont watch it.

oh yea, i gotta get back on using my bee mine(not that i think its doing anything) and my jbco.

and i still wanna dye my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2010)

I took a little extra MLK time.......actually Friday & Tuesday for a looong weekend. 

So, I will be Hendigo-ing Friday, since I'll be home all day.  

I've been alternating between the Steamer and the Heat Cap for my DC'ers, so this week it's the Heat Cap. 

I still have a little bit of AO GPB to use up and I have some L'anza Kukui Nut, So, I will try to get rid of those.  

I want to use some things up this Week!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Can't Wait until Saturday (when you use yours CB)  Give Us All the Details.......



I can't wait either.
I was so tempted to take off work today so I could use it. 

And don't worry...I won't leave out anythang...:eyebrows2



And this doesn't really have anything to do with anything, but I just got my order from Oregon Trails Soaper Supply, and I don't know what to think.
The avocado butter and sunflower butter are really great and have a wonderful consistency. Super creamy and thick. 
But the mango butter is all hard and rocky. erplexed
And the fragrance oils are making me mad...the mango one is nice, but the coconut one is so...manufactured and heavy. I thought it'd be something lighter and more natural. Like an actual coconut, freshly cracked, straight from the tree. That's one of the best smells in the whole world to me. Not this lame imitation, sickly sweet coconut smell. I'm going to experiment with heavier dilutions and see if it smells better, but in the future, I think I'm going to go somewhere else for coconut fragrance oil.


----------



## mkd (Jan 13, 2010)

I really hate my hair today.  I did a braid out on dry hair and it was cute when I left  the house this morning, it looks crazy now.  I need a half wig.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I took a little extra MLK time.......actually Friday & Tuesday for a looong weekend.*
> 
> So, I will be Hendigo-ing Friday, since I'll be home all day.
> 
> ...


 
I forgot about that, enjoy your time off. I know im going to rest those 3 days.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 13, 2010)

tomorrow im gonna do a pre poo with AO camomile conditioner(i think thats the name lol) then i will co wash with giovanni nutra fix.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 13, 2010)

sigh, i shoulda BEEN subscribed lol..

goals are

1. Use what I have
2. Create a regimen that works for ME
3. learn how to "know" my hair... when i need moisture/protein etc
4. continue to know that hair growing takes patience..after goin thru 2 sets of locs, thats ONE thing I know bout my hair lol..

lookin forward to being interactive in this thread


----------



## Cxshortie (Jan 13, 2010)

I need to do my hair this weekend, but I feel like I have so many other things I need to get done so that I cant spend a long time on my hair!  

I have three medicine cabinets and a ledge in my bathroom filled with hair and skincare products.  I really need to use some of this stuff up!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> All this talk about steamers is making so jelly that I don't have one.
> 
> Eisani, hope you feel better.
> 
> Chaos, I think you are the second person in this thread today to say ayuvedic powders didn't do anything for them.  I think I am getting more and more uninterested in using them.



Only thing I use is Henna and amla, I use it for the color actually.  All the rest is too much for me.


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

i think i might stay in braids until the summer. i am so excited. !


----------



## mkd (Jan 13, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> i'm having some serious itching from my skin peel i had yesterday....i decided to play in my hair as a destraction until my bendaryl kicked in. i applied JBCO to my scalp, moisturized w/ jane carter solutions and sealed w/ JBCO, then did a french twist. tell me what you think? do i look like an old lady?
> 
> i'm considering wearing this as my an alternative to my bun...


 Your hair looks pretty.  Its nice and thick.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I can't wait either.
> I was so tempted to take off work today so I could use it.
> 
> And don't worry...I won't leave out anythang...:eyebrows2
> ...



OFF TOPIC....
I just clicked on your Dance Off youtube channel and I'm


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been meaning to post this for a while... Not that it's a big deal, but it just sat the wrong way with me.

Not too long ago, a poster was commenting on customer service... she seemed that she feels it's the company's job to bend to her will. She said if she wanted a different scent, consistency, or formula, she asked for it. erplexed I figured, if you were that particular in what you wanted, why not just do it yourself? Or find another product.

But I know these home-run companies do whatever they can to attract and keep customers, so they'll do it. And I guess if it's not too much trouble, there's no harm done. I just thought the whole concept was erplexed, but I suppose small, natural companies exist for that! Idk...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I've been meaning to post this for a while... Not that it's a big deal, but it just sat the wrong way with me.
> 
> Not too long ago, a poster was commenting on customer service... she seemed that she feels it's the company's job to bend to her will. She said if she wanted a different scent, consistency, or formula, she asked for it. erplexed I figured, if you were that particular in what you wanted, why not just do it yourself? Or find another product.
> 
> But I know these home-run companies do whatever they can to attract and keep customers, so they'll do it. And I guess if it's not too much trouble, there's no harm done. I just thought the whole concept was erplexed, but I suppose small, natural companies exist for that! Idk...



If I owned a small business and wanted to retain loyal customers, plus I had the capacity to produce a unique product according to a persons specifications I'd probably do it. Assuming it benefits me moneywise and the customer doesn't mind waiting. With all these lines to choose from I guess that's one way to stand out. 
Did it rub you the wrong way because the "customer" had a bad attitude about it?


----------



## robot. (Jan 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *If I owned a small business and wanted to retain loyal customers, plus I had the capacity to produce a unique product according to a persons specifications I'd probably do it. Assuming it benefits me moneywise and the customer doesn't mind waiting. *With all these lines to choose from I guess that's one way to stand out.
> Did it rub you the wrong way because the "customer" had a bad attitude about it?



That's what I figure too. I think it was the sense of entitlement with which she said it. And I hatehatehate inconveniencing others. I'd sooner trouble myself then someone else.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I've been meaning to post this for a while... Not that it's a big deal, but it just sat the wrong way with me.
> 
> Not too long ago, a poster was commenting on customer service... she seemed that she feels it's the company's job to bend to her will. She said if she wanted a different scent, consistency, or formula, she asked for it. erplexed I figured, if you were that particular in what you wanted, why not just do it yourself? Or find another product.
> 
> But I know these home-run companies do whatever they can to attract and keep customers, so they'll do it. And I guess if it's not too much trouble, there's no harm done. I just thought the whole concept was erplexed, but I suppose small, natural companies exist for that! Idk...


I remember reading that and it gave me a bit of a pause as well. I can understand customizing things when it's financially feasible, but honestly, unless it was a MAJOR purchaser, one of my regulars, or someone that carries some weight and influence on the boards, I probably wouldn't do it. That's just me though. If memory serves correctly, I don't think this particular person fit the latter category. At least not IMO and my circle of PJ's within the society


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 13, 2010)

The only thing i ask for is to leave out the coconut oil if possible. Only hairveda does. But i don't expect anyone to do it for me. I always send an email and if they say no i look at something else.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2010)

i sorry robot and mkd but i think i hate butters and bars shea butter. its very very VERY grainy. ive never seen shea butter like this beofore. its creamy and soft but once i rub it in my hands it is really grainy and the grains do not melt. infact the grains look like salt or sugar and you can see it in my hair. it makes my hair soft but the grains are crazy. i will not repurchase because texas naturals shea butter is 10x better.

i am almost finished my ojon revitalizing mist. i will repurchase because its a staple but i will wait until i finish my TW mist.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 14, 2010)

Goodmorning ladies, still not doing much to my hair. Im going to wash on friday. Im also still using the same products. My shea challenge will be over in about a week and sunshine is my staple moisturizer. Im doing good on the hair budget but going over on everything else. I will start over on monday trying to do my whole buget of what i planned out. But on the hair front im doing good.


----------



## Charz (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey yall! I'm off to Cancun this morning and twisted my hair last night.
*
I used up:

Jane Carter Nourishing Conditioner
Lush's Big Tease hair gel.*

Later gator!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey PJ buddies I have some items to sale and before I post to the exchange thread I wanted to give all first bids. If no takers by Fri I'll post. Thanks


Items for sale paypal please, shipping depends on your location

Hesh Brahmi   2 boxes  $3.00 each

Indigo             100g       $4.00  will get ½ bag unused free (sold)

Karishma Henna     $3.00  will  get ¼ bag unused free

Hairveda vatika frosting      2 jars unopen $6.00 each

Qhemet Burdock Root cream 8oz  only  1/8 used $8.00(sold)
DVD
Braids by Breslin Four Style in one compilation ($40 includes shipping)
Kinky
Micro braids
Cornrows
Weaves

Braids by Breslin Cornrow compilation ($15 includes shipping)


----------



## mkd (Jan 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i sorry robot and mkd but i think i hate butters and bars shea butter. its very very VERY grainy. ive never seen shea butter like this beofore. its creamy and soft but once i rub it in my hands it is really grainy and the grains do not melt. infact the grains look like salt or sugar and you can see it in my hair. it makes my hair soft but the grains are crazy. i will not repurchase because texas naturals shea butter is 10x better.
> 
> i am almost finished my ojon revitalizing mist. i will repurchase because its a staple but i will wait until i finish my TW mist.


 ^^Damn Che, I hate to hear that.  I hope when I whip my shea it doesn't act a fool like that.  

Itown, I PM'd you!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> ^^Damn Che, I hate to hear that. I hope when I whip my shea it doesn't act a fool like that.
> 
> Itown, I PM'd you!


 
I got you, I'm lurking at work


----------



## robot. (Jan 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i sorry robot and mkd but i think i hate butters and bars shea butter. its very very VERY grainy. ive never seen shea butter like this beofore. its creamy and soft but once i rub it in my hands it is really grainy and the grains do not melt. infact the grains look like salt or sugar and you can see it in my hair. it makes my hair soft but the grains are crazy. i will not repurchase because texas naturals shea butter is 10x better.
> 
> i am almost finished my ojon revitalizing mist. i will repurchase because its a staple but i will wait until i finish my TW mist.



Wow, really! I'm sorry, Che. I've never had that problem and I ordered 5 lbs and each container was perfect. It's possible you got a bad batch.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey yall! I'm off to Cancun this morning and twisted my hair last night.
> *
> I used up:
> 
> ...


Enojoy your trip Charz!! Get some sun for me too


----------



## Eisani (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I'm going back to henna for coloring. My last BKT was in November so I think it's ok to henna at the end of this month or the beginning of next. I miss my auburn hair and cellophanes just don't take anymore  I have one more I'm gonna try (Sebastian Coloushines) and if that one doesn't work, I MIGHT be selling all of my OG Color Showers and Sebastian.


----------



## mkd (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish I could henna.  I can't wait for this da*m color to grow out of my hair so I can try it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 14, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey yall! I'm off to Cancun this morning and twisted my hair last night.
> 
> *I used up:*
> 
> ...


 
Enjoy CanCun,  Have a safe and pleasant trip!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i sorry robot and mkd but i think i hate butters and bars shea butter. its very very VERY grainy. ive never seen shea butter like this beofore. its creamy and soft but once i rub it in my hands it is really grainy and the grains do not melt. infact the grains look like salt or sugar and you can see it in my hair. it makes my hair soft but the grains are crazy. i will not repurchase because texas naturals shea butter is 10x better.
> 
> i am almost finished my ojon revitalizing mist. i will repurchase because its a staple but i will wait until i finish my TW mist.



I *heart* TNS.  Everything I got (butters and oils) from there was great.  I wasn't happy with the Mango butter but I know that is just the normal consistency and when I melted it down it and let it cool it came out really nice.  I may need to reorder in the spring since my body lotion came out great.

I have a confession to make.  I ordered from Jasmine's 2 Shea Conditioner Rinses 2, avocado/silk DC, 1 Shea Souffle, 1 Detangle leave-in.  I don't know what the scents will be like but I had been eyeing Jasmine's for a while and read the reviews.  I figure if I don't like it I'll give it to my friends especially since it was on sale.

For my order and breaking my mission statement I'm going to give more money to the church and to the Red Cross for the people in Haiti then I had planned to already.  No more buys until March including hair accessories.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2010)

yea robot im thinking i got a bad batch. i know they say if you heat the shea butter too much or make it too hot too fast it gets grainy and crystalized. so im thinking thats what happened.

i am officially a student again lol. school starts week after next so my budget is very tight. infact im putting myself on a no buy for about 2 months. so today i purchased some shea butter from the bss but its not the yellow shea butter i first got that says african shea butter on the lid. this one is called ispe or something like that. i love it so far. it is the same texture(super soft) as the kind i got a few weeks ago at the DC armory. i gave that one to my mom though.
i also got the aphogee 2 step system that i have been planning on getting forever.

so now im good on shea butter, i have 2 shea butters and a bunch of sunshine and 2 coconut confidence.
today i co washed with a mix of giovanni nutrafix and organix coconut milk conditioner.
i used kbb hair milk as a leave in and coconut confidence as a moisturizer. my hair feels great.


----------



## mkd (Jan 14, 2010)

Che, do you like the hairveda shea butter.  I didn't use it by itself, I whipped it with some other shea that I had.  The consistency seemed nice though.  Let me know if you like the aphogee 2 step.

Congrats on school!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2010)

deleted post in sale thread!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, do you like the hairveda shea butter. I didn't use it by itself, I whipped it with some other shea that I had. The consistency seemed nice though. Let me know if you like the aphogee 2 step.
> 
> Congrats on school!


 honestly i havent tried the hairveda shea butter but i think its refined. the reason i say that is because it doesnt have a smell and the color is completely white. and it doesnt say its unrefined like most companies want you to know. if i use it it will be on my skin and not my hair.

i plan on using the aphogee this weekend so i'll let you know. im going to make sure i deep condition extra well after using it too.


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 14, 2010)

I am joined this group. I just took boxes of clothes and beauty supplies down to the women's shelter and the lady said they would take wigs there too the never turn anything down. 
My Mission: 
1: Only keep what works
2: Stop trying to replace what works
3: Realize just because something is NEW or says NEW FORMULA does not mean I need it
4: Realize the guy on the infomercial/HSN is not talking to me or about me
5: CVS and their stupid CVS reward bucks are not my friend and do not save me money they only make me buy more
6: I will avoid the beauty supply store and sephora
7: I will keep a list of what I have bought so I can not rationalize or conveniently forget a purchase


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi ladies! I know this is not a challenge, but I'm a pj and I need support! I had sold/given away a lot of products, but my stash is growing again. I'd like to eventually get to a point where I have my staples and stick to them *only*. I did good for a few months where I was only using Giovanni products, but I'm over them now. I've moved on to Rusk Sensories Calm shampoo, condish, and detangler....but now those are almost gone...


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 14, 2010)

BostonMaria you got a shout out!!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=435606

I'm so pround to be surronded by celebrities!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i am officially a student again lol. school starts week after next so my budget is very tight. infact im putting myself on a no buy for about 2 months.


 
I'm So Proud of You Che!  This time, stay in until you Graduate!



arosieworld said:


> I am joined this group. I just took boxes of clothes and beauty supplies down to the women's shelter and the lady said they would take wigs there too the never turn anything down.
> My Mission:
> 1: Only keep what works
> 2: Stop trying to replace what works
> ...


 
Great Mission Statement Rosie (and Welcome) btw:  You are My Hair Inspiration.



LaToya28 said:


> Hi ladies! I know this is not a challenge, but I'm a pj and I need support! I had sold/given away a lot of products, but my stash is growing again. *I'd like to eventually get to a point where I have my staples and stick to them only. I did good for a few months where I was only using Giovanni products, but I'm over them now. I've moved on to Rusk Sensories Calm shampoo, condish, and detangler....but now those are almost gone.*..


 
Good Self-Observations LaToya!  Welcome and we will definitely give you alot of "Support"  Good & Bad 

Just realize it's a daily battle.  But we'll all get to where we want to be (eventually).


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 14, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> I am joined this group. I just took boxes of clothes and beauty supplies down to the women's shelter and the lady said they would take wigs there too the never turn anything down.
> My Mission:
> 1: Only keep what works
> 2: Stop trying to replace what works
> ...



Wooh, you ain't neva lied.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Wooh, you ain't neva lied.


 
IA:  arosie made some valid points. #1 & #2 were both Highlights for me.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> I am joined this group. I just took boxes of clothes and beauty supplies down to the women's shelter and the lady said they would take wigs there too the never turn anything down.
> My Mission:
> 1: Only keep what works
> 2: Stop trying to replace what works
> ...


 your list is too funny. esp. the part about the HSN guy. for a long time i thought he new me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> your list is too funny. esp. *the part about the HSN guy. for a long time i thought he new me*


 

Especially when _Ojon_ was on Uh??????


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Especially when _Ojon_ was on Uh??????


 yep. he _WAS _talking to me. i know it in my heart of hearts


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay I've decided I do like Hairveda's ACV rinse. I've used a full bottle and on my second one now.  I have the other's refridgerated.  I know I can get a lot of uses out of this bottle.

I'm thinking I really like Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner.  It is really hard to get out that darn bottle.  Worse than AOGPB or AOHSR. I really can't smell the pumpkin and it suds up too .  I will make a decision by next week.

Finished my cocolatte sample. I already knew I liked it but Nouvelle offered to send it with my cassia and I was like sure.  It will be on my list of 5 butters/creams/pomades.  I can actually see the bottom of this storage drawer. I'm so happy about that. I'm using aloe butter now. It won't be a repurchase it is grainy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

I discovered I may use up _quite a few things_ all at the same time.  I just went and pulled out my EVOO.  

I will be adding this now to all my Moisturizing DC Treatments.  I have about 1/4th of a Bottle left.  I will replace the EVOO and the EVCO (as I will be adding both of these 'penetrating' oils into my DC'ers) and both are 'almost' gone.

I did use up a Bottle of Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer and a Pkg. of Henna (I am mixing that up for tomorrow a.m.).  

I am really looking forward in continuing to put a huge dent in my Stash.  I will keep just using up stuff.  So, far, haven't been really 'tempted' to buy anything new. 

But know I will prolly look at the new Qhemet DC and the SSI Reconstructor when they come out.  Not even sure, if I'll purchase anything.  It will depend on how much of my 'existing' things I use up (oh....and how good the 'Discount' is)

A poster sent me the neatest little applicator bottle(s) w/a comb attachment.  I will definitely put those to good use.  They were really 'cleaver'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I've decided I do like Hairveda's ACV rinse. I've used a full bottle and on my second one now. I have the other's refridgerated. I know I can get a lot of uses out of this bottle.
> 
> I'm thinking I really like Darcy's Pumpkin Conditioner. *It is really hard to get out that darn bottle. Worse than AOGPB or AOHSR. *I really can't smell the pumpkin and it suds up too . I will make a decision by next week.
> 
> Finished my cocolatte sample. I already knew I liked it but Nouvelle offered to send it with my cassia and I was like sure. It will be on my list of 5 butters/creams/pomades. *I can actually see the bottom of this storage drawer. I'm so happy about that. I'm using aloe butter now. It won't be a repurchase it is grainy.*


 
Good Post Shay  I can't believe something is Harder to get out than those Crazy AO Bottles! 

I can't wait to put a Huge Dent in My Stuff.  I want to Use Up so much stuff.  And only doing my hair once a week really makes things 'creep' along.  But..............I'll get there. 

I also used Aloe Butter tonight.  And you're right, it won't be a repurchase.


----------



## mkd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am having a really bad hair week.  My hair is looking a mess and I can't wait to wash it tomorrow.  

My shescentit came.  I am just about finished with the jar of banana brulee I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

Since I'm off work tomorrow (YAY!) I'll be doing my hair.  I thought about DC'ing with the Heat Cap, but I might use my Steamer.  I'll just have to remember not to fill up that thing too much.erplexed

My Replacement was Fed-Ex'd out yesterday, so hopefully, I'll get it soon.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2010)

mkd, we all have those weeks. im sure when you use your new products your hair will look fab. you have a lot of hair to work with and its already beautiful.

i cant wait to do my protein treatment this weekend. im so excited.

and i think i will use banana brulee to co wash tomorrow since i love the smell and havent used it in so long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to do my protein treatment this weekend. im so excited.


 
Are You Doing the Apoghee 2 Step thingy tomorrow?  I've never purchased that.  I've only had that done at the Salon(s).

If I were to purchase a Super Hardcore Protein, I'd probably _invest_ in the Dudley DRC28 (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

freezing rain today so it may be a good time to dc and do a braid out or something. I think I see some breakage in the top of my hair, probably from these lousy buns and sleeping unprotected this week. My satin pillowcase alone doesn't cut it for me. I'm so tempted to texlax again  I miss it some days. I really miss rollersetting.

ETA: Forgot the whole point of posting in this thread  Anyhoo, one of my other hair bff's sent me a pic of Suave Avocado and Shea conditioner. Has anyone tried it? I started to slap on a cap and hit the store yesterday, but I pulled back. Even though I wanna try it for cowashing, I really have to do something about all this stuff over here. Maybe while dc'ing I can start making a list.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are You Doing the Apoghee 2 Step thingy tomorrow? I've never purchased that. I've only had that done at the Salon(s).
> 
> If I were to purchase a Super Hardcore Protein, I'd probably _invest_ in the Dudley DRC28 (or whatever it's called).


 

I have to do this on Sunday January 31 so that I can prepare for my relaxer with the pre-relaxer treatment (aphogee 2 step).

I am going to get me 2 colors and use the remainder of my $$. I will need those the first week of February!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> BostonMaria you got a shout out!!!!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=435606
> 
> I'm so pround to be surronded by *celebrities*!!!



celebrities LOL 
Thanks Simplyconfident

OK so I got paid today and have some extra money because I forgot about some OT I worked a few weeks ago. I am VERY tempted to buy some KBB hair milk because it won't break the bank. Should I? Shouldn't I? 



Eisani said:


> freezing rain today so it may be a good time to dc and do a braid out or something. I think I see some breakage in the top of my hair, probably from these lousy buns and sleeping unprotected this week. My satin pillowcase alone doesn't cut it for me. I'm so tempted to texlax again  I miss it some days. I really miss rollersetting.
> 
> ETA: Forgot the whole point of posting in this thread Anyhoo, one of my other hair bff's sent me a pic of Suave Avocado and Shea conditioner. Has anyone tried it? I started to slap on a cap and hit the store yesterday, but I pulled back. Even though I wanna try it for cowashing, I really have to do something about all this stuff over here. Maybe while dc'ing I can start making a list.



Eisani, I thought you were doing BKT now? Are you sure  you want to texlax your BKT'd hair? I'd hate to see you have a set back. BTW hope you're feeling better today!!

Suave has a avocado and shea conditioner?!! Wow I haven't seen this yet.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 15, 2010)

I havent washed my hair in over a week. I feel dirty.
Spent all of yesterday doing laundry with grandma(76)  before she goes in for eye surgery. I kept telling her that she was breaking child labor laws, she gave me senior citizen side eye and said "Chile you are 22, you aint a child at all! So Im using you!"

So far so good on my self imposed no buy.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so I got paid today and have some extra money because I forgot about some OT I worked a few weeks ago. I am VERY tempted to buy some KBB hair milk because it won't break the bank. Should I? Shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm letting the BKT wear off, perhaps. I'm going to a pro store this weekend to see what brands they carry. Long story but according to their records, I'm licensed  If I don't see anything I want to use that I can purchase locally or the store can order for me, I'm leaving bkt alone. 

Umm, PM or bbm me on the Hair Milk tip, I have some you can get on the cheap 

Yea, Neenee280 sent me a pic of the Suave. She's in Philly, but I want to check for it locally.


----------



## mkd (Jan 15, 2010)

BM, I think you should buy the KBB.  You are doing really well and you should treat yourself.


----------



## mkd (Jan 15, 2010)

I haven't seen the suave avocado and shea here either.  I am going to start looking for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  I am sitting here doing a Henna Treatment.  I Did Finish up (finally) my Millcreek Keratin Conditioner.  Again, I did not finish up the Giovanni Nutra-Fix. So, I guess I'll be back on it next week (to finish it out).erplexed

_*i think La might be right about the little men coming in re-filling stuff*_ But I did cut the Tube Open and transferred the remainder into a Jar.

I got like a 1/2 Bottle of KBB Conditioner from Fab( during Project Relocation)....So, I will use that up during the rinse out of both Henna & Indigo. (for maximum coverage of all things 'Grey').  I will add the KBB to some V05 Moisture Milks to finish it up.

I am going to DC with AO GPB and I added L'anza into it and a little EVOO.  Will probably use Steamer.  Since it's out and Ret to Go.

I said I was going to alternate weekly between Heat Cap & Steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> I haven't seen the suave avocado and shea here either. I am going to start looking for it.


 
Imma wait.  I have about 30-40 bottles of Suave, V05 and/or White Rain for Henna Co-washing. 

So It'll be 'A Minute' before I purchase any of those Brands, especially since I I only use them for Henna Rinse outs. 

Now if I see it for like 77 Cents or something Crazy.....I may be tempted to pick up a bottle or 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

I found a bottle of Ultra Pure Cold Pressed The Palma Christi Castor Oil I had B4 I knew about, and fell in love with JBCO. 

It is only a 4oz bottle and I've used half the bottle.  So, I will use this until I use it up.  And it will help me stretch out my JBCO.  I have been using it to 'seal' after I apply my daily creamy moisturizer.

I got stuff stashed on top of stash on top of stash. 

I don't need to buy a thing in 2010.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

I Just Got an E-mail from KBB!

_Fabulous Freebie Friday_:  Buy2 Get 1 Free.

Offer expires Jan 18th for anyone interested........................

ETA:  The Hair Milk, The Hair Nectar & The Super Silky.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

Oops my fault, it's Suave ALMOND and shea, not avocado. Sowwy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma wait.  I have about 30-40 bottles of Suave, V05 and/or White Rain for Henna Co-washing.
> 
> So It'll be 'A Minute' before I purchase any of those Brands, especially since I I only use them for Henna Rinse outs.
> 
> Now if I see it for like 77 Cents or something Crazy.....I may be tempted to pick up a bottle or 2



30-40 bottles?!!!! LMAO


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> 30-40 bottles?!!!! LMAO


Don't be laughing @ IDT. I kind of understand erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *Don't be laughing @ IDT. I kind of understand* erplexed


 
Thanks Girl.  I know you do. 

Well, it was someplace like 3 for a Dollar and like 3 people (including myself) picked me up some (someone even sent me some from Pittsburgh), so I ended up with 30 or 40.

It wasn't 'intentional'  If I would have just been buying it, I prolly woulda' only bought about 5.......maybe 10erplexed 

 But 2 other people bought me some too and that's when it turned into Da' Mutha' Load.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *30-40 bottles?!!!!* LMAO


 
The Largest Font Uh???? You really put a Sista' on Straight Blast!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

Whilst checking inventory for BM, I discovered a box that contained the following:

BeeMine serum
nasabb black soap
Seyani Hair butter
3 tubes of Sunsilk Captivating curls gel & cream
Shealoe butter
HE HH
Sunsilk anti-caida leave in
Africa's best hair oil
Lenzi's Request
Sunsilk Hydra TLC leave in
jasmine's ultimate smooothing hair masque
Sunsilk thick & strong poo
HV Whipped Cream
Keracare Humecto
Chagrin Valley Whipped Shea
Crece Pelo rinse

Ay Dios mio!!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to do some coils..what do I use and is it just twisting/coiling it around my fingers?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> I haven't seen the suave avocado and shea here either. I am going to start looking for it.


 
MKD I am going January 29, 2010 for my surgery. I AM SOOOOO.... NErvous perplexed


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

Ayurveda box:
3 boxes Brahmi
Manjishta
Kapoor Kachli
Tulsi
2 maka
Kalpi Tone
4 boxes Jamila
2 Karishma Herbal henna
Orange powder
Rose powder
Whole Soap nuts
Cardamom
Amla seed
Cinnamon bark

Yea I hit WL, then cut back to BSL and now back to full MBL, but damn....my hair should be grazing my toenails by now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Whilst checking inventory for BM, I discovered a box that contained the following:


 
Chile....I'm sick of _"discovering stuff" _


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I've done good keeping to my budget, I haven't spent over and I've been using up my stash, I am really happy I am controlling myself. LOL!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....I'm sick of _"discovering stuff" _


I don't even wanna think about the basement! These boxes were in the hall leading from my garage to the kitchen door.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *I don't even wanna think about the basement!* These boxes were in the hall leading from my garage to the kitchen door.


 
Girl, I understand (about the boxes).  I bought shelving and moved everything out to my Garage.  I had to! 

I had it in the Laundry Room (which leads out to My Garage), but it got really crazy Stupid & Totally Scary. 

So...I relocated everything out to the Garage.  My Goal is to have no More than 4 Full Boxes.  

Right Now I prolly have about 8


----------



## mkd (Jan 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> MKD I am going January 29, 2010 for my surgery. I AM SOOOOO.... NErvous perplexed


 Don't be nervous JJ.  The surgery took 10 minutes top.  They told me to take tylenol PM and when I work up I could see.  My eyes were dry and I hade halos for about a year afterwards.  Its great I promise.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not even gonna bother listing what's in this box, I'll just post a pic


----------



## natura87 (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I understand (about the boxes). I bought shelving and moved everything out to my Garage. I had to!
> 
> I had it in the Laundry Room (which leads out to My Garage), but it got really crazy Stupid & Totally Scary.
> 
> ...


 

WOW  and I thought I was bad. I just have a hamper and a half full at most.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> Don't be nervous JJ. The surgery took 10 minutes top. They told me to take tylenol PM and when I work up I could see. My eyes were dry and I hade halos for about a year afterwards. Its great I promise.


 

Did you get the bladeless, I am getting the one with the blade because he said it heals faster. I believe the day after I am going to be happy but now I am a wreck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm not even gonna bother listing what's in this box, I'll just post a pic


 
That's Basically what I'm Dealing with.  Now Imagine 8 of those (or something very similiar to).

And that doesn't count those 30-40 Cheapies we talked about earlier....Those are in a Kitchen Cabinet.  

I have at least 3 Full Boxes (like this) of Open Bottles, Jars, Tubes: of Conditioners, Leave-Ins, Greases/Pomades, Shampoos, DC's (get my drift).

That's why I don't need to buy anything at all this Year.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Basically what I'm Dealing with.  Now Imagine 8 of those (or something very similiar to).
> 
> And that doesn't count those 30-40 Cheapies we talked about earlier....Those are in a Kitchen Cabinet.
> 
> ...


I'd feel relieved if I only had 8 boxes to deal with. When I say I'm good for at _least_ two years, I mean it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'd feel relieved if I only had 8 boxes to deal with. *When I say I'm good for at least two years, I mean it!*


 
I Can See that!  I have one area with: Liters.  I don't know what Possessed me to Buy some dangum Liters 

And None of them Are Open. No telling how long that's going to take me to work my way to those.  

I'm just _'thankful'_ I didn't venture over to the Dark Side and Start Buying GALLONS (especially while I have this much stuff already on my hands to deal with)erplexed.


----------



## robot. (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got my hands on some monies and have nothing to buy.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2010)

I just bought the camelia seed and pink grapefruit eo from camden grey. It was a whole lot cheaper than ordering from Anita Grant. I thought I could live w/o the oil but I woke this morning to a lil pimple on my upper lip  Not gon' be able to do it! I'm gonna play with making my own, just have to figure out what proportions to use.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Yea I hit WL, then cut back to BSL and now back to full MBL, but damn....my hair should be grazing my toenails by now







Eisani said:


> I'm not even gonna bother listing what's in this box, I'll just post a pic



Be still my heart... 



JJamiah said:


> MKD I am going January 29, 2010 for my surgery. I AM SOOOOO.... NErvous perplexed



JJamiah, I pray everything goes well!



IDareT'sHair said:


> The Largest Font Uh???? You really put a Sista' on Straight Blast!



*skeered* Sawee!     .............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I just bought the camelia seed and pink grapefruit eo from camden grey. It was a whole lot cheaper than ordering from Anita Grant. I thought I could live w/o the oil but I woke this morning to a lil pimple on my upper lip  Not gon' be able to do it! I'm gonna play with making my own, just have to figure out what proportions to use.


 
How's the Sorting Coming?  I looked at some Camelia Seed Oil a while back.  It was about $40.00.  

I may come back to it later.  (after I manage to use up a few more oils and eliminate some that I won't repurchase).

I guess I'll always keep EVOO, EVCO and Avacado (because they penetrate the Hair Shaft) and Argan because I like it.

Some of the Others, I can let go of. _i.e. sesame seed, soy, sweet almond (and maybe even jojoba)_


----------



## mkd (Jan 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Did you get the bladeless, I am getting the one with the blade because he said it heals faster. I believe the day after I am going to be happy but now I am a wreck!


 I am not sure.  I don't remember if we dicussed the difference between blade and bladeless.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *I just got my hands on some monies and have nothing to buy*.


 
Put it in Your Stash and Save it for Your Next Big Haul 

Just Let it accumulate.  And don't spend it on anything else.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's the Sorting Coming?  I looked at some *Camelia Seed Oil* a while back.  It was about $40.00.
> 
> I may come back to it later.  (after I manage to use up a few more oils and eliminate some that I won't repurchase).
> 
> ...



I've never used Camelia Seed Oil before. I'll have to read up on that. I absolutely love my avocado oil. I use it for my face because its not greasy, in the morning my face just looks so nice. I tend to use that or the Coconut oil (which I'm out of). I bought hemp seed but the smell... ugh its just so funky erplexed Anybody know how I can mask the smell? Neem oil just smells nasty and I only have like 2 oz of it thank goodness. I could probably live off of avocado and coconut oil for the rest of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I've never used Camelia Seed Oil before. I'll have to read up on that. I absolutely love my avocado oil. I use it for my face because its not greasy, in the morning my face just looks so nice. I tend to use that or the Coconut oil (which I'm out of). I bought hemp seed but the smell... ugh its just so funky erplexed Anybody know how I can mask the smell? Neem oil just smells nasty and I only have like 2 oz of it thank goodness. I could probably live off of avocado and coconut oil for the rest of the year.


 
There is a 'Recent' Cameila Seed Thread out there.  I also have Macadamia Nut Oil.  It's Super light and transparent. Also, Apricot Kernel Oil. 

I was suppose to be doing HOTS this winter to try to use up some of 'em.  I prolly only did about 3 or 4erplexed

Girl, I don't need all those Oils.  Imma use 'em up, even if I just add them to DC'ers.


----------



## robot. (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Put it in Your Stash and Save it for Your Next Big Haul
> 
> Just Let it accumulate.  And don't spend it on anything else.



Yeah, I don't need anything.  I'm going into braids, so I just need a dry shampoo and spritz. I'll save it for when I need to get my edges redone so I can really make my braids last.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm not even gonna bother listing what's in this box, I'll just post a pic


 

Wow, I don't even belong in this group of PJ


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

I finished my Vatika Frosting today!!!!!!!

I used up the last bit with some amla oil. Im pre-pooing with the mix now.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

Great Job! 



washnset said:


> I finished my Vatika Frosting today!!!!!!!
> 
> I used up the last bit with some amla oil. Im pre-pooing with the mix now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

I did manage to use up the KBB Fab sent me and also a Jasmine's Conditioner she sent.  I used them both to rinse out Henna/Indigo.  I love the smell of the KBB.  Coconut Lime.

I just came out from under the Steamer with my AO, EVOO Mix.  I have enough of that left for next week.  

Then I will probably move on to this Lustrasilk Cholestrol w/Shea Butter.  (I had bought this to use as a _base_ when I was mixing up stuff) But I need to go ahead and use it up.

I will use up a Vial of the Ceramides. 

I am determined to Downsize this Stash in 2010 and Eisani and her pics & lists is Great Incentive.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

hairveda's green tea butter is back


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hairveda's green tea butter is back


 
Uh Oh Robot!

Will you Buy?????????


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hairveda's green tea butter is back


 
...................


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hairveda's green tea butter is back


 
Im glad that i found an alternative, there are less ingredients than before. I loved the old one.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont even remember the ingredients from the first one but didnt it have avocado oil in it?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont even remember the ingredients from the first one but didnt it have avocado oil in it?


 
I don't remember either but i know that it had more ingredients in it before.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I don't remember either but i know that it had more ingredients in it before.


 
Disregard my posts for today, im tired. I checked an old blog from last year and its the same. Sorry, i may have been thinking of almond glaze.


----------



## robot. (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh Robot!
> 
> Will you Buy?????????



did you mean che? or me? b/c i had/have no interested in the butter. 

is it really that green though? that's kind of cool.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

yea robot it is really that green lol.
i wonder how they reformulated it if it is the same ingredients?


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm not even gonna bother listing what's in this box, I'll just post a pic



You know its funny/bad/ when I know every bottle in the box by looking at the top (with the exception of the two big bottles)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> did you mean che? or me? b/c i had/have no interested in the butter.
> 
> is it really that green though? that's kind of cool.


 
No.....I meant you Hon! 

You were talking about 'wanting' to buy something(since you had a little extra $) ......

So, I thought maybe this piqued your interest?


----------



## robot. (Jan 15, 2010)

Oooh. Nah. My hair will be hiding for the next month or so, so that's been a great deterrent,


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

OK Joico liter duos are on sale at the BSS for $20. I didn't purchase.

I will allow myself to purchase a new line next month....SO what should it be ladies
Karen's BB
Sunshine
Jane Carter
Hairveda
OTHER!!!

I've done so well.


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

OK Joico liter duos are on sale at the BSS for $20. I didn't purchase.

I will allow myself to purchase a new line next month....SO what should it be ladies
Karen's BB
Sunshine
Jane Carter
Hairveda
OTHER!!!

I've done so well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

My Picks:

1) Hairveda
2) SheScentIt
3) Qhemet
4) KBB


*I realize 2 & 3 wasn't on your list.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

Im almost done with my shampoo from Jasmine's. I have one more use and I'll use that next week. Im definately going to repurchase it when Im done with a few more items.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

i say purchase kbb. im a huge fan.

anyway, i think i will be finish my ojon mist tomorrow.
i will also be finished with my shescentit banana brulee conditioner too. i used it today as a co wash and i freaking loved it, i know its amazing as a deep conditioner but i have never used it as a co wash before. it had only been finger combed through and left on for 5 minutes and my hair was sooooo soft. im going to finish off the jar tomorrow on another co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im going to finish off the jar tomorrow on another co wash.


 
Che, Have you Upped Your Co-Washing?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the idea! I REALLY want to co-wash but Im afraid that my hair wont feel clean!




chebaby said:


> i say purchase kbb. im a huge fan.
> 
> anyway, i think i will be finish my ojon mist tomorrow.
> i will also be finished with my shescentit banana brulee conditioner too. i* used it today as a co wash and i freaking loved it*, i know its amazing as a deep conditioner but i have never used it as a co wash before. it had only been finger combed through and left on for 5 minutes and my hair was sooooo soft. im going to finish off the jar tomorrow on another co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

I finished my Hair.  I started at 9 a.m.  I Hendigo'd about 6 hours.  I used up a couple things to.  

I also pulled out some more stuff that is Open.  

I have: a L'Oreal Artec DC, Lustrasilk Cholestrol Shea Butter DC, Africa's Best Organix Mayo Treatment, a 'cheapy' Queen Helene Cholestrol.  I want to have these ALL Up & Out By the End of March.  (Except for the L'Oreal) these are all cheaper products I bought when I first started my HHJ, to mix up Pre-Poos.  So, Since I don't 'Poo' anymore, I am stuck with these.

IK it's going to take me a while because I only do my hair once a week.  So, I will be working on using these up at least by March 30th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> thanks for the idea! *I REALLY want to co-wash but Im afraid that my hair wont feel clean!*


 
I 'use' to think the same thing.erplexed  

It is the best 'switch' I made for my hair.

I will now only use a Clarifying Shampoo as needed.

As 'picky' as these Women are here on The Board (no offense Ladies), I don't think Co-Washing would be as Popular, if it wasn't Getting the Job Done.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

I have never tried not to poo beforelol. But i may try the hairone stuff when i get some of this shampoo gone.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

so I just use a conditioner and THATS IT???

I'll try it soon.

by the way, I STOPPED using direct heat in my hair and my hair is thanking me. I did a roller set and Im air drying with it now.




IDareT'sHair said:


> I 'use' to think the same thing.erplexed
> 
> It is the best 'switch' I made for my hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, Have you Upped Your Co-Washing?


 yep. been co washing everyday for the last couple weeks and my hair loves it. co washing during this cold weather isnt as bad as i thought. that micro fiber towel really comes in handy.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> thanks for the idea! I REALLY want to co-wash but Im afraid that my hair wont feel clean!


 ive never co washed for clean hair, only for moisture. plus i wet my hair daily so i can style it since im a twa so co washing helps me out alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> *so I just use a conditioner and THATS IT???*
> 
> I'll try it soon.


 
Yup  I Rinse my hair really well with Plain Water for a long time.  Then I apply Conditioner and use it just like its Shampoo.

I have really dry skin/scalp etc....So, this has been one of the best Switches I made (to eliminate Shampoo).  

Whenever I _feel_ my hair needs 'thoroughly cleansed' I will use My Clarifying Shampoo.  Your Hair will let you know, when you need to Clarify.

Co-Washing is Great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Where's Errrbody At?????erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

Im here. Just lurking. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's Errrbody At?????erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's Errrbody At?????erplexed


 
 Im here, lurking. I was going to wash my hair tonight but i don't feel like it. I will use the same ole. My hair is holding up pretty good in this winter. Actually we have a warm spell right now so its not too cold. Hoping to have a good sized pony by summer so i can start bunning.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

i went back to using kbb hair milk as a leave in and my hair thanks me. i was going back and forth between all of my leave ins (darcys leave in, detaingling milk, peach kernal milk, giovanni and milkshake) and my hair felt weird. it would dry soft but then the moisture would run away lol. i should have never left kbb hair milk. yep, im touching my puff now and its so soft.
for some reason i like darcys botanicals but her milks arent great. its like an infatuation i have with her line lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Hoping to have a good sized pony by summer so i can start bunning.*


 
That Will Be Wonderful! 

I Hope you Have One Too Sis.

Glad You were able to stay on top of things this winter and you aren't faced with the Challenges you had last winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

I Pray I Have a Good Growth Spurt this Year as Well. 

I just need to 'know/see' my effort has not been in Vain.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 15, 2010)

So, recently I have used up an Njoi Herbal Hairdress and Nourishing Pomade. Also, a Porosity Control, an Alterna Mask, my beloved SSI Avocado conditioner, and a JBCO. The Njoi, JBCO, and Avocado are staples but the Alterna is not a repurchase. I have more of the PC on hand for now.

I'm going to get a 16oz Avocado in a couple weeks and that should be about it for me, for a minute


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

Njoi is my staple as well!!!!!!!!!!!




Brownie518 said:


> So, recently I have used up an Njoi Herbal Hairdress and Nourishing Pomade. Also, a Porosity Control, an Alterna Mask, my beloved SSI Avocado conditioner, and a JBCO. *The Njoi*, JBCO, and Avocado *are staples* but the Alterna is not a repurchase. I have more of the PC on hand for now.
> 
> I'm going to get a 16oz Avocado in a couple weeks and that should be about it for me, for a minute


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

lurking.....I feel like I spend all my free time on LHCF.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh its not T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You gonna have baby boy going crazy ova your hair! 




IDareT'sHair said:


> I Pray I Have a Good Growth Spurt this Year as Well.
> 
> *I just need to 'know/see' my effort has not been in Vain*.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> Oh its not T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You gonna have baby boy going crazy ova your hair!


 oh she already know


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to have 20 conditioners at any given time all lined up and I can't explain why that would make me feel happy. Right now I have 7 bottles of AOHR in my stash and wow I feel so empty and sad LMAO I ended up getting some KBB from Eisani I'm looking forward to next week, but no big purchases for me. It's just way too easy for me to fall back onto my old ways. *sigh* I'm at home ready to rollerset my DD's hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> **sigh* I'm at home ready to rollerset my DD's hair again.*


 
I Was going to ask you How That Project was Going?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

washnset said:


> *Oh its not T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You gonna have baby boy going crazy ova your hair!*


 


chebaby said:


> *oh she already know*


 
He use to touch my hair all the time 

Now he looks nervous/uncertain about even _mentioning it._erplexed  

I prolly look at him like: 

Po' Baby


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

I would be _'happy'_ if my Stash was 1/2 the Size it Currently is..........

I am going to really work hard at this, this year.  To get it to a manageable size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

Where is Lamara?

I tried to pm her to see what's up and it said she's not receiving messages.erplexed


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

I have mini-stashes and then forget or can't remember in which spot I left it. It was too much. Now I have a new organizing system and am determined to make everything fit. Staples in the top, "get through this" on the bottom" and a wish list in my journal. 

I would look at all my stuff and get overwhelmed. Now I just want to streamline - and be patient. 

I finally broke through the post relaxer dryness issues, but my hair is dull after I wash and rollerset (even with alittle apricot oil on the ends). Don't know what to do about that yet.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I used to have 20 conditioners at any given time all lined up and I can't explain why that would make me feel happy. Right now I have 7 bottles of AOHR in my stash and wow I feel so empty and sad LMAO I ended up getting some KBB from Eisani I'm looking forward to next week, but no big purchases for me. It's just way too easy for me to fall back onto my old ways. *sigh* I'm at home ready to rollerset my DD's hair again.


 it is so easy to fall back. i was on afroveda's site just looking at it like something new would jump out at me. i have already tried all her butters and i was still on the site
im perfectly happy with shea butter and sunshine but i was still like


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i*t is so easy to fall back. i was on afroveda's site just looking at it like something new would jump out at me. i have already tried all her butters and i was still on the site*


 
It is a Daily Struggle.  And you have to know it.  And Face it.  And Deal with it as 'an addiction' 

And it's hard not to 'replace' one addiction for another.  Brownie was just talking about some body/skin care products, and I thought, I don't need to 'trade' one addiction for another.

I gotta beat this Hair Product Thang, before I even think about looking at/getting into something else. 

It's Difficult.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I have mini-stashes and then forget or can't remember in which spot I left it. It was too much. Now I have a new organizing system and am determined to make everything fit. Staples in the top, "get through this" on the bottom" and a wish list in my journal.
> 
> I would look at all my stuff and get overwhelmed. Now I just want to streamline - and be patient.
> 
> I finally broke through the* post relaxer dryness issues, but my hair is dull after I wash and rollerset (even with alittle apricot oil on the ends). Don't know what to do about that yet.*


 
Could you possibly be having Porosity Issues?  How is your Protein/Moisture Balance?  And how often do you clarify?


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

I used Phyto Kelate 2 weeks ago

This is what I did last wash: co-washed with Nexxus Humectress, DC with 11 n 1 conditioner mixed with olive oil and honey (overnight because I was too tired). Rinsed in the morning and did ACV rinse - no product. That night my scalp was itchy - I can't really take overnight DC. I washed with Redkin Allsoft shampoo, sprayed Lanzi Moisture Leave-in, alittle Rusk smoother, and Apricot oil on the ends. Rollerset. There was no shine on my hair. 

It is the same at the hair dresser, but I thought with the cones from the shampoos and Lanzi, it would give alittle bump - nope. 

Protein/Moisture - pulled strand just now - there's good give before it snaps, so I believe its good.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

im going to try a twist out again tonight. my tiwst out never turn out right but tonight im going to try it by doing chunky flat twists. im going to mist my hair with ojon and twist using coconut confidence. if it doesnt turn out right then i give up on twist outs and will just work on perfecting my braid outs since they tend to come out somewhat descent.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

hijab, could it be that the products you are using just dont agree with you?


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm 6 weeks post, and am not going through any breakage issues.


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hijab, could it be that the products you are using just dont agree with you?



Yes I think maybe you are right. I am trying not to be wasteful and use up all this stuff, but sometimes I think it is more trouble. erplexed


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2010)

don't give up on the twist out Chebaby. They are really pretty. I think the key to a good twist out is uniformity and somewhat loose twists with a good creamy leave-in to fight frizz.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I have never tried not to poo beforelol. But i may try the hairone stuff when i get some of this shampoo gone.


 
Hubby Cancelled my Wen order (when I asked for the Steamer instead) and I tried this stuff, I LOVE IT! I bought 3 bottles of Hair ONE. I have used it for 3 weeks. I used my Healthy Sexy Hair Chocolate SOy milk sulfate free shampoo prior too and see a difference in using sulfate free shampoo. 

Hair one is great for my hair. I feel a better clean than co-washing, even though I added Peppermint essential oil to my conditioners. This Hair One is the ONe for me.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i went back to using kbb hair milk as a leave in and my hair thanks me. i was going back and forth between all of my leave ins (darcys leave in, detaingling milk, peach kernal milk, giovanni and milkshake) and my hair felt weird. it would dry soft but then the moisture would run away lol. i should have never left kbb hair milk. yep, im touching my puff now and its so soft.
> for some reason i like darcys botanicals but her milks arent great. its like an infatuation i have with her line lol.


 
I loved the hair milk, i wish i could use it in the winter but i can't. Im glad that i tried tw mist, i can use it all year.



IDareT'sHair said:


> That Will Be Wonderful!
> 
> I Hope you Have One Too Sis.
> 
> Glad You were able to stay on top of things this winter and you aren't faced with the Challenges you had last winter.


 
Yes last winter was horrible and my first time natural. My poor colochas were always hard and crunchy, now my hair is happy.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is Lamara?
> 
> I tried to pm her to see what's up and it said she's not receiving messages.erplexed


 
I don't think she is here anymore.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2010)

hijab, sometimes it is more trouble holding on to things that do not work. maybe you can try to swap so that you dont have to throw anything out.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im going to try a twist out again tonight. my tiwst out never turn out right but tonight im going to try it by doing chunky flat twists. im going to mist my hair with ojon and twist using coconut confidence. if it doesnt turn out right then i give up on twist outs and will just work on perfecting my braid outs since they tend to come out somewhat descent.


 
Twistouts was my go to style and I could never get braidouts to look right.  Now my twistouts look crazy and my braidouts look great .


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Was going to ask you How That Project was Going?????



She's under the dryer. I had her use the AOHR and stay under the steamer for 30 minutes. I'm now goins thru steamer withdrawl LOL I have my gandbaby over and I've seen the same episode of Sesame Street 4 times.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is Lamara?
> 
> I tried to pm her to see what's up and it said she's not receiving messages.erplexed


 her not here right now  Not sure if her vacay is temporary or permanent . I miss her!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How's the Sorting Coming?  I looked at some Camelia Seed Oil a while back.  It was about $40.00.
> 
> I may come back to it later.  (after I manage to use up a few more oils and eliminate some that I won't repurchase).
> 
> ...


Girl I quit sorting and ordered some Indian food  I also finished some homework and called it a night. I have a lot of oils, but nothing has made my face feel as good as that camellia grapefruit oil 


HijabiFlygirl said:


> You know its funny/bad/ when I know every bottle in the box by looking at the top (with the exception of the two big bottles)


 The two big bottles in the lower right corner? Those are bottles of the original Creme of Nature poo. With the exception of three bottles, that entire box is full of cowashing conditioners. Oh, and some Sitrinillah I have yet to open.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im going to try a twist out again tonight. my tiwst out never turn out right but tonight im going to try it by doing chunky flat twists. im going to mist my hair with ojon and twist using coconut confidence. if it doesnt turn out right then i give up on twist outs and will just work on perfecting my braid outs since they tend to come out somewhat descent.


Chebaby, I feel you on the twist out I can't get a good one either. I did a braid out and others like it but I did not. I'm transitioning and have only 1" of relax ends. I think it just I'm not used to that hair style and need to let it grow on me.


----------



## mkd (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey ladies, last night I mixed bramhi, kapli tone and amla in with some suave and left it on for an hour.  I really really liked the results.   I also got a box of powder for my face and I LOVE that too.  My face felt like silk.  I have decided that I am only going to do cassia glosses going foward.  I like to mix cassia with water and make a past but I am over how long it takes to wash it out.  The powders mixed with conditioner came out so much easier.  I know that glosses probably won't be as effective but I am ok with that.  Oh yeah and I prepood with amla gold before I washed last night and I like it a lot.  The smell is very perfumey but I guess its better than what people say the regular amla oil smells like.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies, last night I mixed bramhi, kapli tone and amla in with some suave and left it on for an hour.  I really really liked the results.   I also got a box of powder for my face and I LOVE that too.  My face felt like silk.  I have decided that I am only going to do cassia glosses going foward.  I like to mix cassia with water and make a past but I am over how long it takes to wash it out.  The powders mixed with conditioner came out so much easier.  I know that glosses probably won't be as effective but I am ok with that.  Oh yeah and I prepood with amla gold before I washed last night and I like it a lot.  The smell is very perfumey but I guess its better than what people say the regular amla oil smells like.


I'm glad you liked the results! After our PMs and going thru my ayurveda box, I decided to cowash ayer with some WRTC and V05 fresa y crema mixed together, there was only a dab of the V05 left. I added some kapoor kachli powder to the conditioner. i rinsed and cowashed again with EMB and just let my hair air dry. Umm, the back of my hair is a try, tangly, nappy mess so now I have to cowash again and figure out how to make myself look decent today. Think I'll do some twists and leave then in until tomorrow. I really hate doing my hair two days in a row now!!

BM, I'm on my way to the PO after I wash this hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Eisani, what's the difference between BKT and texlaxing? I'm curious. You mentioned yesterday you missed texlaxing. 

I'm under the steamer right now watching Elmo's world with Leilany. I'm going to attempt another wash n go which is crazy talk mid winter LOL but I'm hoping it comes out nice. I am DCing with AOHR mixed with my last drop of Vatika frosting + aloe Vera juice+ avocado oil. It's a hairgasm on my scalp LOL

When I'm done with steaming I'm going to rinse this out and put some black gel on my hair (prostyle)


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies, last night I mixed bramhi, kapli tone and amla in with some suave and left it on for an hour. I really really liked the results. I also got a box of powder for my face and I LOVE that too. My face felt like silk. I have decided that I am only going to do cassia glosses going foward. I like to mix cassia with water and make a past but I am over how long it takes to wash it out. The powders mixed with conditioner came out so much easier. I know that glosses probably won't be as effective but I am ok with that. Oh yeah and I prepood with amla gold before I washed last night and I like it a lot. The smell is very perfumey but I guess its better than what people say the regular amla oil smells like.


 
How do you mix the powders without a mess is it thick? I had it dripping all over the place so I started doing tea rinse.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

I think I need to join this group.  I have NOT started the year as I meant to!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 16, 2010)

I wanna give my lil cuz some products. she is 9 and her hair is on its last legs.But then thats not really my place ....


Doing so would help me decrease my stash though...hmmmm


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Eisani, what's the difference between BKT and texlaxing? I'm curious. You mentioned yesterday you missed texlaxing.
> 
> I'm under the steamer right now watching Elmo's world with Leilany. I'm going to attempt another wash n go which is crazy talk mid winter LOL but I'm hoping it comes out nice. I am DCing with AOHR mixed with my last drop of Vatika frosting + aloe Vera juice+ avocado oil. It's a hairgasm on my scalp LOL
> 
> When I'm done with steaming I'm going to rinse this out and put some black gel on my hair (prostyle)


BKT doesn't have the same chemical make up of a relaxer and it doesn't last as long as relaxing/texlaxing. BKT wears off in 3-4 months, but as you know relaxing lasts a lot longer and has to be grown out or cut off. The longer my natural hair gets, the less I can handle this stuff! I think I can imagine what my mom went through dealing with both my and sissy's hair! We were (are) both tender heads too!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm under my steamer with my weekly protein right now, and man I love this thing!
My scalp is all tingling so hard. I carry alot of tightness in my scalp, neck, and back and I can feel the muscles up there relaxing and releasing all the tension from the week.
Even if this thing does nothing for my hair, I'll still be happy I bought it. The stress relief is great. It's almost done, and then I'm going to let my hair cool and my cuticles close before rinsing the stuff out. 

But BM, you're my hero.
I couldn't stay under this thing for 2 hours straight...I have water pouring down my face after only 20 minutes. Maybe I should invest in some terry cloth bands to put on my forehead. Do any of you guys have this problem?
My shirt is wet too. And it's kind of boiling my shoulder.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm under my steamer with my weekly protein right now, and man I love this thing!
> My scalp is all tingling so hard. I carry alot of tightness in my scalp, neck, and back and I can feel the muscles up there relaxing and releasing all the tension from the week.
> Even if this thing does nothing for my hair, I'll still be happy I bought it. The stress relief is great. It's almost done, and then I'm going to let my hair cool and my cuticles close before rinsing the stuff out.
> 
> ...



It will do something for your hair, even if you don't notice it straight away you will see a difference with consistent use.  I had about five strands in the back of my hair in December 08, the steam has really helped the health of my hair.

Yeah that dripping hot water isn't funny.  When I used to go to my stylist for a steam she would wrap my hairline in a strip of cotton wool, think of cotton wool that you can tear off from a roll.  That would catch all the water drops; I need to buy some myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm under my steamer with my weekly protein right now, and man I love this thing!
> My scalp is all tingling so hard. I carry alot of tightness in my scalp, neck, and back and I can feel the muscles up there relaxing and releasing all the tension from the week..I have water pouring down my face after only 20 minutes. Maybe I should invest in some terry cloth bands to put on my forehead. Do any of you guys have this problem?
> *My shirt is wet too. And it's kind of boiling my shoulder*.


 


Cream Tee said:


> *Yeah that dripping hot water isn't funny*.  When I used to go to my stylist for a steam she would wrap my hairline in a strip of cotton wool, think of cotton wool that you can tear off from a roll. That would catch all the water drops; I need to buy some myself.


 
I keep a Towel Draped Around My Shoulders (which I also use for my forehead/face.

You are right Chaos:  It is extremely Therapeutic & Totally Relaxing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I think I need to join this group. I have NOT started the year as I meant to!


 
Yes Lawd! 

Chile.......You Shoulda' Been Up in Here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I used Phyto Kelate 2 weeks ago
> 
> This is what I did last wash: *co-washed with Nexxus Humectress, DC with 11 n 1 conditioner mixed with olive oil and honey (overnight because I was too tired). Rinsed in the morning and did ACV rinse - no product. That night my scalp was itchy - I can't really take overnight DC. I washed with Redkin Allsoft shampoo, sprayed Lanzi Moisture Leave-in, alittle Rusk smoother, and Apricot oil on the ends.* Rollerset. There was no shine on my hair.
> 
> ...


 
This sounded like a bit much? And then you re-poo'd the next day? 

I can't (and as a rule 'won't' DC Overnight) It works great for some, not so much for me.erplexed  So, I try not to do it. 

IA w/Che, it could be the products or a combination of the products. 

Are you sure you had the right dilution of ACV & Water?  Maybe that's where the 'itchy scalp' stemmed from?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes Lawd!
> 
> Chile.......You Shoulda' Been Up in Here




I figure this will have to be my home for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I figure this will have to be my home for a while.


 
Girl, we have a good time in here.  And Hopefully can 'work through' our Product issues................

BM is a "Recovered/Reformed PJ" so, she's in here to support us and 'help' us make it through Even though she just bought 8 bottles of HSR.........


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^See I don't think that's a bad thing if it's a staple product and you know you're not going to stray from it.  It's more economical to buy in bulk anyway...  It's the constant need to try different things.  Even as I typed that post I was looking at other products.  There's nothing wrong with my regimen so why I feel the need to keep buying is anyone's guess. 

I think I'm just going to have to stop going into threads entitled "Wow **** is tha bomb"


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> It will do something for your hair, even if you don't notice it straight away you will see a difference with consistent use.  I had about five strands in the back of my hair in December 08, the steam has really helped the health of my hair.
> 
> Yeah that dripping hot water isn't funny.  When I used to go to my stylist for a steam she would wrap my hairline in a strip of cotton wool, think of cotton wool that you can tear off from a roll.  That would catch all the water drops; I need to buy some myself.





IDareT'sHair said:


> I keep a Towel Draped Around My Shoulders (which I also use for my forehead/face.
> 
> You are right Chaos:  It is extremely Therapeutic & Totally Relaxing



Thank you both! 
I'm back under the steamer with Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil. The towel is really helping..it's much more comfortable now. 
And I'll be looking out for cotton wool in CVS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *^^^See I don't think that's a bad thing if it's a staple product and you know you're not going to stray from it. It's more economical to buy in bulk anyway...*  It's the constant need to try different things. Even as I typed that post I was looking at other products. There's nothing wrong with my regimen so why I feel the need to keep buying is anyone's guess.
> 
> I think I'm just going to have to stop going into threads entitled "Wow **** is tha bomb"


 
IK!  I love BM!  I am glad she's in here.  She makes it fun. 

I was _teasing_ her. She has alot of Hair and she _Does alot of Hair_.

IK!  You and I are alot alike as far as forever researching products.  Only this year, I'm not buying.  

At least, that's what I am going to try to do.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK!  I love BM!  I am glad she's in here.  She makes it fun.
> 
> I was _teasing_ her. She has alot of Hair and she _Does alot of Hair_.
> 
> ...




Good girl! 

BostonMaria how are you liking your steamer - I'm assuming you likey?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2010)

Soon I will indulge in steamer talk! LOL


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 16, 2010)

I received my ayurvedic shampoo bar today!


----------



## mkd (Jan 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> How do you mix the powders without a mess is it thick? I had it dripping all over the place so I started doing tea rinse.


 I had about 3 tbs of powder and I added about half a bottle of the family sized suave, it wasn't thick at all, about the same consistency as when I do powder and water for a paste.  

I think some of the breakage I noticed last week may have been from not completely getting my cassia paste out of my hair.


----------



## mkd (Jan 16, 2010)

washnset said:


> I received my ayurvedic shampoo bar today!


What kind did you get WNS?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Soon I will indulge in steamer talk! LOL




Oooh wow did you order one?   I love when ladies purchase a steamer. I love hearing the glowing reports and live through that 'first time steaming experience' again and again.  I almost feel a lil jealous! 

Okay, I'll be quiet now before folks think I'm crazy!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 16, 2010)

an ayurvedic bar from njoi creations. it has neem and some other things in there that I cant remember right now. Ill use it after I finish some of these shampoos I have.




mkd said:


> What kind did you get WNS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oooh wow did you order one?  I love when ladies purchase a steamer. I love hearing the glowing reports and live through that 'first time steaming experience' again and again. I almost feel a lil jealous!
> 
> *Okay, I'll be quiet now before folks think I'm crazy! *


 
That's How I am Tee  You Know I could talk Steama' Talk all Night too.  It feels incredible.

They already know in this thread not to get me started talking mess about that Steama'    It's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Minty (Jan 16, 2010)

Today I went to the salon. I wasn't going to go, but I planned to earlier in the week, so I went anyway. She shampooed/clarified and DC with Salerm, used Salerm leave in and rollerset/wrapped. Oh the softness, the shine....she's back y'all!

I need to keep it wrapped for the rest of the night, but I want to play w/my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Today I went to the salon. I wasn't going to go, but I planned to earlier in the week, so I went anyway. She shampooed/*clarified* and DC with Salerm, used Salerm leave in and rollerset/wrapped. Oh the softness, the shine....she's back y'all!
> 
> I need to keep it wrapped for the rest of the night, but I want to play w/my hair.


 
@Bolded:  I knew that was one of the 'potential' culprits you were facing...........


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 16, 2010)

mkd, this is whats in the shampoo bar:

Shea butter soap base infused with ayurvedic oils and herbs...like Alma, Shikakai, Neem, Brahmi and Hibiscus... these herbs and oils are all known to encourage a healthy scalp,help with the premature greying of the hair, control dandruff, and stimulate hair growth with regular use.


----------



## mkd (Jan 16, 2010)

washnset said:


> mkd, this is whats in the shampoo bar:
> 
> Shea butter soap base infused with ayurvedic oils and herbs...like Alma, Shikakai, Neem, Brahmi and Hibiscus... these herbs and oils are all known to encourage a healthy scalp,help with the premature greying of the hair, control dandruff, and stimulate hair growth with regular use.


 That sounds really good!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 16, 2010)

i went to this farmers market today and there was this huge sign that said PURE SHEA BUTTER. so yall know i went on over there and that was the weirdest shea butter i had ever seen lol. it was white all around the top but a yellowish color on the inside. so i was like naw im cool lmao.

then i went to lush and got two fresh faced masks, the cupcake and the brazend honey. i also got a sample of the curly wurly shampoo.

last night i finshed all of my ojon mist so now im starting to use my CURLS quench spray. and today i finished my banana brulee.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2010)

I steamed to for like 30 minutes. I'm sure I'll steam tomorrow then it's back to rollersetting. My stepdaughter (13) was making fun of me today, talking about my hair craziness and what not....then had the audacity to use my AOHR AND my steamer!!! I said you talk smack and then reap the benefits with that hip length hair. It ain't right LOL 

BTW I really like my steamer. I'm on my iPhone right now so I can't upload pictures of today's wash n go. My sister loved my hair, but told me that my hair is very wavy now and not necessarily curly like when I was APL. I think it's the length weighing it down. I got all paranoid haha but I know I have no heat damage. I'm very happy with my purchase. 

Oh and as far as my 8 bottles of AOHR for $30 LOL I'm now down to 6 bottles. If you're wondering why, peep my "family" album. My DH said he'll try my steamer tomorrow haha mind you he's a 6' tall Puerto Rican dude that would scare most people and he'll be sitting pretty with DC on his naps, avocado oil on his face, shades down


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Today I went to the salon. I wasn't going to go, but I planned to earlier in the week, so I went anyway. She shampooed/clarified and DC with Salerm, used Salerm leave in and rollerset/wrapped. Oh the softness, the shine....she's back y'all!
> 
> I need to keep it wrapped for the rest of the night, but I want to play w/my hair.




Oooh sounds good! I want to try some of that Salerm, but that's probably not the best thing to be admitting to in this thread!


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oooh sounds good! I want to try some of that Salerm, but that's probably not the best thing to be admitting to in this thread!



Oh don't get me started! So do I! 


inner thoughts ---> (shhhhhh just breathe rosie put the credit card down shhhhhh. it'll be ok, tomorrow you'll use your silicon mix you like that, shhhh.)


----------



## newports (Jan 17, 2010)

it should be a sin for me to not have a hair steamer right now


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Thank you both!
> I'm back under the steamer with Nexxus Humectress and Vatika Oil. The towel is really helping..it's much more comfortable now.
> And I'll be looking out for cotton wool in CVS.


 
They have cotton coil at Sally's.  They have a few different types too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *They have cotton coil at Sally's. They have a few different types too.*


 
That's Where I got mine from (and don't useerplexed)


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

T you're so funny! 

I was looking at some old threads, did you ever buy the Pureology mask you were considering?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> T you're so funny!
> 
> *I was looking at some old threads*, did you ever buy the Pureology mask you were considering?


 
Yeah Girl.  I copped.  Old News.  Although, I Haven't Used Yet.  

It was extremely Intriguing.  It has Blueberry, Acai Berry and Pomegrante.  

A Definitely Antioxidant Cocktail of sorts.  I will work my way to it someday.

You Know I am A SUCKER for All Things Hair Masques, Hair Pastes etc......


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl.  I copped.  Old News.  Although, I Haven't Used Yet.
> 
> It was extremely Intriguing.  It has Blueberry, Acai Berry and Pomegrante.
> 
> ...




I know, the ingredients are to die for.  I don't know how you can resist not tearing into the tub and using it straight away. 

I want it bad, but the price stopped me, which is just as well!   I know if I loved the masque I would want the poo and the leave in too, all of which sound divine and it would be nice to use a line exclusively. Pmsl, look how I'm bringing my bad PJ vibes to your support thread! I'mma stop now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I know, the ingredients are to die for.  I don't know how you can resist not tearing into the tub and using it straight away.
> 
> I want it bad, but the price stopped me, which is just as well!  I know if I loved the masque I would want the poo and the leave in too, all of which sound divine and it would be nice to use a line exclusively. Pmsl, look how *I'm bringing my bad PJ vibes to your support thread! I'mma stop now!*


 

Ain't it the Truth!

Girl............You Gon' Have PJ's Feinin' and causing Major Setbacks Specifically Me!  j/k.........

You Got to Develop Your Mission Statement: What You Hope to Accomplish by Being in this Support Group?????

Perhaps that will 'Help' Calm you down. 

btw:  I told you _months ago_ to check out Pureology.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

It's true you did tell me! Not sure why I took so long to start looking into it!

Looking forward to doing my DC this evening.  I'm going to experiment by steam DC'ing on _dry_ hair.  Have any ladies tried that, particularly using steam?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> It's true you did tell me! Not sure why I took so long to start looking into it!
> 
> Looking forward to doing my DC this evening. *I'm going to experiment by steam DC'ing on dry hair. Have any ladies tried that, particularly using steam?*


 
I haven't (on dry hair).  

I think Shay Might?  And maybe Taz007?  I think she may too.

I've never done it, so You'll have to Keep me posted.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah will do.  I'm a bit scared though - don't know why. erplexed Probably cause I'm using steam.  I think the majority of other ladies have done this method using a hood dryer. 

What did you do to your hair this weekend T?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi ladies, just checking in. Im going to wash my hair today. I have been just really leaving it alone. Moisturizing every other day and that's it. Im going to do a deep deep conditioning because i skipped wendsday. Today im going to use:

Elucence poo
mbc
homemade dc

moisturize with sunshine and tw mist. My shea challenge has been over but i don't want to use anything else.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

This is ot but some of you know i have a handmade soap fetish. I had 16-17 bars and now im down to 7. When these are gone im not ordering soap or face products offline anymore. Im going to go with the alba brand that i can find at walgreens. Giovanni makes really nice shower gels also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah will do. I'm a bit scared though - don't know why. erplexed Probably cause I'm using steam. I think the majority of other ladies have done this method using a hood dryer.
> 
> What did you do to your hair this weekend T?


 
No.  I think Shay and Taz Steam on Dry Hair occasionally, if I'm not mistaken.  Maybe they'll Chime in, if they're on.  I've never done it tho'.

I Henna'd.  Steamed with an AO GPB, L'anza Kukui Nut and a splash of EVOO.  I think I may add the penetrating oils to my weekly DC'ing treatments to use them up. 

I believe a Conditioner should be able to stand on it's own without all that mixing, but I am trying to use up some stuff and I had a corner of GPB and a corner of the L'anza so I mixed them.  The Oils, I just want to use them up.  And just stick to the Penetrating ones.

I have Sweet Almond, Apricot Kernel, Jojoba, and a bunch of others.  

But I just have a tiny bit of Olive and a tiny bit of Coconut and since they penetrate, I will use them up First mixed in DC'ers. (and replace down the road).

The Sweet Almond, Macadamia, Apricot, Jojoba (prolly won't be replaced after I use them up, not sureerplexed).  But Probably won't especially since they don't penetrate the Hair Shaft.

I do want to try: Cameila Oil at some point.  And this Summer, I will replace my Grapeseed Oil, which is a Great lightweight Oil.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> This is ot but some of you know i have a handmade soap fetish. I had 16-17 bars and now im down to 7. When these are gone im not ordering soap or face products offline anymore. Im going to go with the alba brand that i can find at walgreens. Giovanni makes really nice shower gels also.




Yay, good job using those up!
And I think it's a good idea to stop buying soaps offline...you can save so much money not paying for shipping costs.
Have you tried the Alba and Giovanni brands before?



And ladies, do you think it would be bad to steam my hair again?
I just did it yesterday (for two hours ), but then afterwards, I think I jacked up my results with too much lottabody and cranking the dryer up too high. I really liked how my hair felt after I rinsed out my DC, but by the time I came out from that dryer....
I want to do it again (no shampoo or protein, just a DC), but this time, I'm going to leave out setting lotion and dry on lower heat and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> This is ot but some of you know i have a handmade soap fetish. I had 16-17 bars and now im down to 7. When these are gone im not ordering soap or face products offline anymore. *Im going to go with the alba brand that i can find at walgreens. Giovanni makes really nice shower gels also*.


 
From What I've Read (On-Line):  Giovanni & Aubrey has some great Scents in Body Washes, Scrubs & Soaps.

I was on a Sugar/Salt Scrub Kick a while back.  And the Giovanni & Aubrey Looked tempting.  Alba is nice as well.  (Haven't tried their body products tho', but they make a wonderful Leave-In.

But I kicked that (Sugar/Salt Scrub addiction a long time ago).  And don't want to go back.

Browse at Vitaglo. (Just to get an idea of some of the wonderful scents they list) And  Regardless of How Much You Get/Order the Shipping is only $5.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yay, good job using those up!
> And I think it's a good idea to stop buying soaps offline...you can save so much money not paying for shipping costs.
> Have you tried the Alba and Giovanni brands before?
> 
> ...


 
Chile, Gwan' and Crank Up that Steamer Again What will you be DC'ing with????


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yay, good job using those up!
> And I think it's a good idea to stop buying soaps offline...you can save so much money not paying for shipping costs.
> Have you tried the Alba and Giovanni brands before?
> 
> ...



Yeah it should be okay to do it again.   Maybe not for another 2 hours though, you don't want to OD on moisture!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Yay, good job using those up!
> And I think it's a good idea to stop buying soaps offline...you can save so much money not paying for shipping costs.
> *Have you tried the Alba and Giovanni brands before*?


 
Thanks chaos, i didn't even notice until yesterday when my bin looked a little empty. I counted them, its a small victory. I have used giovanni shower gel and soap bars before. I prefer the shower gel because it thick,lathers well and gets you clean without drying the skin. The bars are a bit drying. I have not tried alba for my face but they do have travel sizes that i can try out first for only a dollar or 2.



IDareT'sHair said:


> From What I've Read (On-Line): Giovanni & Aubrey has some great Scents in Body Washes, Scrubs & Soaps.
> 
> I was on a Sugar/Salt Scrub Kick a while back. And the Giovanni & Aubrey Looked tempting. Alba is nice as well. (Haven't tried their body products tho', but they make a wonderful Leave-In.
> 
> ...


 
I can only get aubrey at the health food store and they double charge. Shopping online has taught me to compare prices and if you don't you will get ripped off. I would look at vitaglo but im really trying to get away from ordering online unless i can't find it here. Thanks anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah it should be okay to do it again.  *Maybe not for another 2 hours though, you don't want to OD on moisture!*


 
True


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish I didn't have to depend so much on online retailers.  I would hate to think about the amount I spend on shipping.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, Gwan' and Crank Up that Steamer Again What will you be DC'ing with????




The Steamer Queen has spoken. 

I'm gonna do it with Nexxus Humectress, no Vatika Oil this time. I think I can still get two more DCs out of the bottle, and then it'll be gone. Even though I really love this conditioner, I'm kind of excited for it to be gone...I want to try some other stuff. 


Thanks Cream Tee!
I definitely won't be doing it for another two hours. 
And I'm doing it on dry hair, so I guess we'll be experimenting together. I think that doing it on dry hair would be good though, because there'll be more space in the hair for it to absorb conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I can only get aubrey at the health food store and they double charge. Shopping online has taught me to compare prices and if you don't you will get ripped off. *I would look at vitaglo but im really trying to get away from ordering online unless i can't find it here. *Thanks anyway.


 
I Understand.

But, it will give you an _idea of some of the stuff Giovanni, Alba and Aubrey has out there for Body/Skin._  And if all fails, you know you'll have a $5.00 back-up.  And their prices are 'dirt cheap' 

Like AO Conditioner are only $5.00 $6.00.  And at the Health Food Store here they are $12.00 - $16.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I wish I didn't have to depend so much on online retailers. I would hate to think about the amount I spend on shipping.


 
I think We ALL are trying to cut down on On-Line Retailers.  Unfortunately, for the products we 'enjoy' we Rely Heavily on Them.

I cannot see myself depending on Sally & other BSS for 'Products"'  I guess I could find alot of the stuff I 'prefer' at TJMaxx/Marshall's.  But then I'd have to Fight My Way through the Clothes, the Shoes, the Perfumes, the Housewares etc........And CVS, Walgreen's I'd pick up stuff too.

So, that's the trade off I guess.  Would I save more money?  I could always go into Salons to buy stuff I guess. The YT Girl that does my Pedicures said she could get Redken stuff for me at Cost, but that's a Hassle too?erplexed

For now, I got enough stuff, where it won't become an issue until 2011-2012.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Understand.
> 
> But, it will give you an _idea of some of the stuff Giovanni, Alba and Aubrey has out there for Body/Skin._ And if all fails, you know you'll have a $5.00 back-up. And their prices are 'dirt cheap'
> 
> Like AO Conditioner are only $5.00 $6.00. And at the Health Food Store here they are $12.00 - $16.00.


 
I will look at it, i won't need anything for at least another month for face stuff anyway. Ill check them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

I Forgot to Report:  The Replacement for My Steamer (the Water Reservoir) Came Friday!!!!

Looks Like I am back in Business!:blondboob  No more leaking/seeping.  

This time, I will be more careful handling it.  

I know I dropped it B4 on the Kitchen Floor and that's probably when it Cracked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I will look at it, i won't need anything for at least another month for face stuff anyway. Ill check them out.


 
Do Look Girl. 

They have some wonderful Face/Body Products Out there.

The Descriptions/Scents Sound Wonderful.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> It's true you did tell me! Not sure why I took so long to start looking into it!
> 
> Looking forward to doing my DC this evening. I'm going to experiment by steam DC'ing on _dry_ hair. Have any ladies tried that, particularly using steam?


 
Until recently like the past few months I always dc'd and steamed on dry hair. I just recently started washing my hair 1x/wk before it was like every 2 weeks or once a month.  I started styling my hair more rather than just slapping it back in a bun. I'm back to bunning it up 5 days a week so I may cut back on the pooing but for some reason I like shampooing now so IDK. Right now I dc and steam on dry hair 1x/wk. I dc and steam on wet hair 1x/wk. Matter of fact I will be doing that today.

Finished a bottle of shikakai oil.  I have another bottle waiting. I also finished two bottles of Hairveda's Asha Omega oil.  Won't be a repurchase. I never used it the way it was intended so I can't give a review.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2010)

About Pureology I think Fab has a rave thread floating around somewhere .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> About Pureology I think Fab has a rave thread floating around somewhere .


 
Yeah  She Does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

I pulled out some of my 8-10 ounce Conditioners (I'll use them for Co-Washing).  So, they are next on the _'Hit List'_  I am ready to get some of these outta the way.

No Telling when I'll even look at King-Kong (Liters).  

Still happy I don't have any Godzillas (Gallons).  Unless, it was the only thing I was using.  

Who Knows, by the time I Drill Down Deep into My Stash, there may be 1 or 2 Things I wouldn't Mind investing in Gallons.  We'll See.  But the smaller ones have been moved into Rotation.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

hi ladies.
im chickening out of using the aphogee 2 step. i dont think i need that strong of a protein just yet because i use light proteins pretty often. so i'll keep it for next month or so.
right now i have LUSH american cream on and so far i like it. it has the same texture as honey hemp conditioner. after i rinse this out i will shampoo lightly and then deep condition with a mix of AO gbb and AO blue cammomile.
i really need to deep condition with heat since i dont do it as often as i should, i normally just pre poo for hours. but since i upped my shampooing i need to use heat as often as i can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hi ladies.
> *im chickening out of using the aphogee 2 step. i dont think i need that strong of a protein just yet because i use light proteins pretty often. so i'll keep it for next month or so.*
> right now i have LUSH american cream on and so far i like it. it has the same texture as honey hemp conditioner. after i rinse this out i will shampoo lightly and then deep condition with a mix of AO gbb and AO blue cammomile.
> i really need to deep condition with heat since i dont do it as often as i should, i normally just pre poo for hours. but since i upped my shampooing i need to use heat as often as i can.


 
I was 'wondering' why You Bought that? 

Or thought you Needed that? Especially since you use a Light/Medium Reconstructor and/or Protein Treatment Often Anyway.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was 'wondering' why You Bought that?
> 
> Or thought you Needed that? Especially since you use a Light/Medium Reconstructor and/or Protein Treatment Often Anyway.erplexed


 i got carried away after reading that thread about the girl who used it and it plumped her natural curls. i was like "heck yea i wanna try that" lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i got carried away after reading that thread about the girl who used it and it plumped her natural curls. i was like "heck yea i wanna try that" lol.*


 

  You Need Prayer.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

I really don't feel that I need a strong protein treatment anymore because I regularly use light protein, but I might use a hard treatment just before I do my next relaxer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *I really don't feel that I need a strong protein treatment anymore because I regularly use light protein, but I might use a hard treatment just before I do my next relaxer*.


 
IA:  The use of a light/med protein treatment (weekly) has really helped to strengthened my Hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *Even if this thing does nothing for my hair, I'll still be happy I bought it. The stress relief is great.* It's almost done, and then I'm going to let my hair cool and my cuticles close before rinsing the stuff out.
> 
> But BM, you're my hero.
> I couldn't stay under this thing for 2 hours straight...I have water pouring down my face after only 20 minutes. Maybe I should invest in some terry cloth bands to put on my forehead. Do any of you guys have this problem?
> My shirt is wet too. And it's kind of boiling my shoulder.



I bought a headband specifically for avoid the water going down my face. Its helpful and I have no problems with getting my clothes wet. Oh and I feel the same way you do (bolded above) this stuff is sooooo therapeutic. Honestly I wish I could steam all damn day LOL  I work from home on Monday's and sometimes in the evening so I have it plugged in near my laptop and I just steam my life away. This is busy season for people that work in the accounting/auditing world so this will relieve the stress of working 55 hrs a week.



IDareT'sHair said:


> IK!  I love BM!  I am glad she's in here.  She makes it fun.
> 
> I was _teasing_ her. She has alot of Hair and she _Does alot of Hair_.



Thank you! I just mixed some bentonite clay for my stepdaughter today. She was having problems with acne. Between this, the steamer, me doing her hair later... imma have to start charging this child LOL



Cream Tee said:


> Good girl!
> 
> BostonMaria how are you liking your steamer - I'm assuming you likey?



I'm liking it way too much. Its a sin against my blessed marriage LOLOLOL
One thing I have noticed off the bat is that my shedding has disappeared. In the winter my hair sheds like crazy and now I hardly see any hair on my comb. I want to try steamer with just an oil and see how that feels. 



JJamiah said:


> Soon I will indulge in steamer talk! LOL



You're getting yours tomorrow, right?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 17, 2010)

what  types of products do you chicas use for finger coils? I would like to try them out on my head but i dont want to look like a hot crunchy mess..


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sitting here logically scaling down my product stash.  My hair loves hot oil for deep conditioning rather than commercial DC cons, so I'm gonna bring my stash down to:

3 shampoos (moisture, strength, clarifying)
2 conditioners (moisture, protein)
2 leave-ins (moisture/protein)
1 oil (at the moment I'm using up my Hot Six Oil, then I have about 15 ounces of coconut oil to use up and once I get through those I'm following my sister's advice and using EVOO)


Wow, that still looks like a lot plus I have an OCD thing where I have to buy 2 of hair products when I go hair shopping so I've got about 10 leave-ins to run through, and about 5 DCs to do something with and probably a few shampoos too lol.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

i dont know what i wanna do to my hair. part of me wants to do a braid out but the other part of me just wants to braid my hair for the night and then continue with wash and goes for the week.
we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm liking it way too much. Its a sin against my blessed marriage LOLOLOL
> One thing I have noticed off the bat is that my shedding has disappeared. In the winter my hair sheds like crazy and now I hardly see any hair on my comb. *I want to try steamer with just an oil and see how that feels.*


 
On the Instruction Sheet, that comes with it; it does refer to it as an Oil Rinser?  

And if you type that in Google, The Steamer Pops up.  So, I guess people use it as/for Oil Rinses as wellerplexed  

That's a Subject, I am not very adverse on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I'm sitting here logically scaling down my product stash. My hair loves hot oil for deep conditioning rather than commercial DC cons, so I'm gonna bring my stash down to:
> 
> *3 shampoos (moisture, strength, clarifying)*
> *2 conditioners (moisture, protein)*
> ...


 
Good Workable Plan AJ!  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> I'm sitting here logically scaling down my product stash.  My hair loves hot oil for deep conditioning rather than commercial DC cons, so I'm gonna bring my stash down to:
> 
> 3 shampoos (moisture, strength, clarifying)
> 2 conditioners (moisture, protein)
> ...



I know I'll regret asking you this, but which 3 shampoos do you use? And how do you use them?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

lurking.......


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

urggg today is not my best as far as products used. the pre poo conditioner i used was not the best. i used more than 1/3 the bottle so atleast  itll be gone soon. and then i used the lush curly wurly shampoo and im glad it was only a sample. it feels and looks like a sugar scrub but once you put it on your hair all the little coconut thingies burst into lathers and bubbles. i liked that. very different. and it had a lot of slip for a shampoo, mannnnn i was having some kinda fun with that shampoo lol. but then when you rinse it out my hair felt like it was about the shrivel up and tangle. but i slapped on my two AO conditioners and you know i love me some AO. i let that sit in the shower for like 15 minutes and turned the water on super duper hot so i could get a major steam treat going on.
my hair fellt so soft when i rinsed. now im sitting her with my kbb hair milk on under my micro fiber towel(that i need to wash today lol) and im gonna put my hair in some chunky braids using sunshine in hello sweet thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> lurking.......


 
Girl, I want to hear about how you're going to Steam this Oil?

De-Lurk Yo'Self


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I want to hear about how you're going to Steam this Oil?
> 
> De-Lurk Yo'Self




I've done it on wet hair as a sort of pre poo. I just got various oils, mixed them and applied it to my hair. I used peppermint oil too which gave a lovely tingle! I must start doing that again, I've been so lazy lately.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oooh wow did you order one?  I love when ladies purchase a steamer. I love hearing the glowing reports and live through that 'first time steaming experience' again and again. I almost feel a lil jealous!
> 
> Okay, I'll be quiet now before folks think I'm crazy!


 

LOL, yes I ordered one, they actually refunded my money 3 times and I called and did it on the phone until it stopped coming back. So Mark from SalonsRUS says I should be getting it by February 10, since it comes to them by Jan. 30, 2010. 

I am excited, I want to do a color and get under see how long it last. As well as a NICE deep condition and BM with all that 2 hours plus loving it, I am like   it must be good!


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I know I'll regret asking you this, but which 3 shampoos do you use? And how do you use them?


 

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Cream Lather
Optimum Anti-Breakage Stay Strong
Herbal Essences Drama Clean


I like to alternate my moisture and protein products by the week, so for example this is moisture week.  Every wash day that falls into this week I'll use my moisture shampoo, con and leave-in.  No matter which week it is though, I always moisturize in between wash days with a moisture leave-in. My hair does like protein but I haven't really tested it yet to see just how much is too much.  I clarify once a month, I've been doing that for about as long as I can remember.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2010)

Where did you get your headband from?



BostonMaria said:


> I bought a headband specifically for avoid the water going down my face. Its helpful and I have no problems with getting my clothes wet. Oh and I feel the same way you do (bolded above) this stuff is sooooo therapeutic. Honestly I wish I could steam all damn day LOL I work from home on Monday's and sometimes in the evening so I have it plugged in near my laptop and I just steam my life away. This is busy season for people that work in the accounting/auditing world so this will relieve the stress of working 55 hrs a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I wish I was getting it tomorrow, they kept refunding my money and I didn't notice the first time, but the second and third time I did and I called them, it went to my paypal and I don't check my paypal, usually it is 0 balance. 

The last time it went through, but Mark told me I'd see it on or Before Feb. 10, so while I wait I will drool at your comments at how much you love it!!! LOL


----------



## taz007 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> It's true you did tell me! Not sure why I took so long to start looking into it!
> 
> Looking forward to doing my DC this evening.  I'm going to experiment by steam DC'ing on _dry_ hair.  Have any ladies tried that, particularly using steam?



I do occasionally steam some coconut oil or EVOO as a prepoo on dry hair. 

I also steam in my henna and indigo. I love the extra bling that it gives my hair.


----------



## mkd (Jan 17, 2010)

Che, that thread you are referring to had me wanting to try the aphogee 2 step too.  Her hair was very pretty afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Well..............This is a New Week.  (To Stash Reduce). 

Are you all looking at Products that are almost Gone? 

I am 'thinking' about my Regi for next week (already)....Hopefully, I will use up 1 or 2 items.  I know I will Millennia Mud (reconstructor) will be gone and the AO GPB Mix will also be gone.  I will also use up a Vial of Ceramides.

Like I mentioned in an earlier post, I have move several of my 8-10 ounce Conditioners into Rotation for using up.  

Ladies.......It's time to Use Up Stuff.  Make Informed Purchasing Decisions and Focus on Your Mission Statements


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> The last time it went through, but *Mark told me I'd see it on or Before Feb. 10*, so while I wait I will drool at your comments at how much you love it!!! LOL


 
That's who I dealt with when I ordered the Replacement Water Reservoir.  

He Told me they had Sold Out of Steamers and they Sold over 500 in the month of December aloneerplexed


----------



## taz007 (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone used panthenol?  How do you like the results?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Has anyone used panthenol? How do you like the results?


 
Americka Does


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............This is a New Week. (To Stash Reduce).
> 
> *Are you all looking at Products that are almost Gone*?
> 
> ...


 
I will have some stuff gone, not this week but maybe the week after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I will have some stuff gone, not this week but maybe the week after.*


 
Me Too!  I am really trying to stay focused on using stuff up. 

And by not adding to......things should move faster.


----------



## Americka (Jan 17, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Has anyone used panthenol?  How do you like the results?



I like panthenol. What really helped me early in my journey was finding VO5's Split Ends with Panthenol. I strongly believe it helped my hair become healthier. Many of the products I am drawn to have panthenol as an ingredient including my Nioxin poo and con.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's who I dealt with when I ordered the Replacement Water Reservoir.
> 
> He Told me they had Sold Out of Steamers and they Sold over 500 in the month of December aloneerplexed


 

LOL, he did mention they sold alot and had a back order list already there. I called and he was like somebody keeps refunding your money, I am like well unless your giving it away free, we are going to keep putting it back, maybe they will grow tired, he laughed and then went to check on who kept refunding the money, after we found the culprit, the money stayed unrefunded.

But he is nice, I bought another machine from them and it had an issue with a couple of glass pieces he replaced 2 times with no issues and fast. So I trust this company alot. 

Great customer service.

I wish I was part of that 500, I'd be steaming my hair color in right now! HUH!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> LOL, he did mention they sold alot and had a back order list already there. I called and he was like somebody keeps refunding your money, I am like well unless your giving it away free, we are going to keep putting it back, maybe they will grow tired, he laughed and then went to check on who kept refunding the money, after we found the culprit, the money stayed unrefunded.
> 
> But he is nice, I bought another machine from them and it had an issue with a couple of glass pieces he replaced 2 times with no issues and fast. So I trust this company alot.
> 
> ...


 
I Can't Wait until You Get Yours JJ!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............This is a New Week. (To Stash Reduce).
> 
> Are you all looking at Products that are almost Gone?
> 
> ...


 next week one of my hair milks will be gone.
i was gonna use up my curl rehab conditioner but decided against it but i will use that up this week too.
i also know that within the next week or 2 i will finish my organix coconut milk conditioner and garnier fructis moisture works conditioner.
im also gonna try to get rid of my qhemet biologics brbc sample within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> next week one of my hair milks will be gone.
> i was gonna use up my curl rehab conditioner but decided against it but i will use that up this week too.
> i also know that within the next week or 2 i will finish my organix coconut milk conditioner and garnier fructis moisture works conditioner.
> im also gonna try to get rid of my qhemet biologics brbc sample within the next 2 weeks.


 
You've really Gotten Your Stash Down Che.  I'm excited about making a huge dent in mine within the next several months.  

I feel better about managing it everyday.  I kinda see a small light at the end of the tunnel.  Not in Size (mind you), but in thought Process/Progress.

Like I said B4, as long as I don't continue to add to --- I should be good.  It totally becomes unmanagable when you keep adding/buying more products.....

DUH.....Yeah, the lightbulb _finally_ went off on that one


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............This is a New Week. (To Stash Reduce).
> 
> *Are you all looking at Products that are almost Gone?*
> 
> ...


 
Yep that is how I started to wean out some of my products, so far I've Used up.

1) Aphogee 2 minute 8 oz bottle
2) Silk Elements Luxury Conditioner

And I feel great about that, I have some other things that are almost done. I figure in a few months I will have a decent amount gone. I am saving all my bottles to take a pic of what I have used for the year and see my income compared to my outgoing. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> *I Can't Wait until You Get Yours JJ!*


 
Me Too! I have such high hopes when she arrives! huh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yep that is how I started to wean out some of my products, so far I've Used up.
> 
> 1) Aphogee 2 minute 8 oz bottle
> 2) Silk Elements Luxury Conditioner
> ...


 
Good Job Using stuff Up JJ!  Keep up the Good Work.

I am getting excited with you!  You'll be a Steaming Sensation  It really is Relaxing............Slap some of your thickest DC in and just steam away


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You've really Gotten Your Stash Down Che. I'm excited about making a huge dent in mine within the next several months.
> 
> I feel better about managing it everyday. I kinda see a small light at the end of the tunnel. Not in Size (mind you), but in thought Process/Progress.
> 
> ...


 yea, the mental is the biggest part of it all. being able to see that you have a plan of getting it down and are actually putting that plan into action
i still have more products than i need but 80% of them will be repurchases because they are staples. its not that i have a bunch of products, its that most of my products are multiples


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *yea, the mental is the biggest part of it all. being able to see that you have a plan of getting it down and are actually putting that plan into action*
> i still have more products than i need but 80% of them will be repurchases because they are staples. *its not that i have a bunch of products, its that most of my products are multiples*


 
Me Too!  Good Analogy.  I'll have 3-4/5-6 of the same things.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

yep, i have abotu 5-6 kbb hair milks and 5-6 sunshines. other than that i usually have 2 of everything that i like. my thing is i never wanna feel like i will be without.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

i just got through flat ironing my moms hair. her hair was so freaking shiny and soft and the only thing she used after blow drying her hair was the shea butter mix i gave her. the mix was, shea butter, avocado butter, olive butter, olive oil, coconut oil, a tiny bit of jbco and i think wheat germ oil but i cant remember.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yep, i have abotu 5-6 kbb hair milks and 5-6 sunshines. other than that i usually have 2 of everything that i like. my thing is i never wanna feel like i will be without.


 
I have never had anything more than 3 deep. Thank goodness!! I would be hurting right now if I bought like that. I'm going to give some friends of mine some of my 'extras' but my stash is seriously diminished at this point.  Still a bit too much, though


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............This is a New Week.  (To Stash Reduce).
> 
> Are you all looking at Products that are almost Gone?
> 
> ...



What's your regimen right now and what are you favorite products?



JJamiah said:


> LOL, he did mention they sold alot and had a back order list already there. I called and he was like somebody keeps refunding your money, I am like well unless your giving it away free, we are going to keep putting it back, maybe they will grow tired, he laughed and then went to check on who kept refunding the money, after we found the culprit, the money stayed unrefunded.
> 
> *But he is nice, I bought another machine from them and it had an issue with a couple of glass pieces he replaced 2 times with no issues and fast. So I trust this company alot. *
> 
> ...



My sister bought a dryer from salonsrus.com and she really likes it. I went to her house to see it and fell in love LOL  I wish she'd give it to me or something LOL  I'm buying one mid-February. The hard hat dryer just isn't cutting it anymore. Our hair just doesn't dry in the nape area because this dryer is just awkward. 



chebaby said:


> yep, i have abotu 5-6 kbb hair milks and 5-6 sunshines. other than that i usually have 2 of everything that i like. my thing is i never wanna feel like i will be without.



You guys are killing me with all this "sunshine" talk. I keep peeping that website. I think she's closed down because you guys keep buying up all her stash, which is good for a recovering PJ like me that gets the shaky skittles now and then 



chebaby said:


> i just got through flat ironing my moms hair. her hair was so freaking shiny and soft and the only thing she used after blow drying her hair was the shea butter mix i gave her. the mix was, *shea butter, avocado butter, olive butter, olive oil, coconut oil, a tiny bit of jbco *and i think wheat germ oil but i cant remember.



Damn that sounds like such an awesome mix  I need to order some avocado butter soon. Where did you get yours? I used to order mine from texas natural supply.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

thats where i got mine, texas naturals. i dont remember how much the shipping was but it high. but its worth it because i think they have the best butters. their shea butter is the best, i also love the cocoa butter.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Where did you get your headband from?*
> 
> I wish I was getting it tomorrow, they kept refunding my money and I didn't notice the first time, but the second and third time I did and I called them, it went to my paypal and I don't check my paypal, usually it is 0 balance.
> 
> The last time it went through, but Mark told me I'd see it on or Before Feb. 10, so while I wait I will drool at your comments at how much you love it!!! LOL



I got the headband at Sally's for about $5, but I also saw it at Dollar Tree 
click here to see it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *What's your regimen right now and what are you favorite products?*


 
I usually do my Hair Once a Week.  I Co-Wash,  Reconstruct,  DC w/Heat, Apply Leave-In, Dry and right now I am Wigging it Until Spring/Early Summer. *clarify monthly*

Hard to name _Favs_ Right Now.  I enjoy many products  AG Fast Food, L'anza, Goldwell, Redken, Joico, Alterna, Alfaparf, (recently went back to a few Nexxus & Paul Mitchell Products), I have some Aubrey Organics, Hairveda, SheScentIt........

Girl, Don't make me Tired!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I got the headband at Sally's for about $5, but I also saw it at Dollar Tree
> click here to see it


 
Sweet!  I may have to take a Closer Look at this.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

i was thinking about staples and i see i really dont have any staple stylers. well thats not true, i have oyin bsp but other than that, no stylers.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I usually do my Hair Once a Week. I Co-Wash, Reconstruct, DC w/Heat, Apply Leave-In, Dry and right now I am Wigging it Until Spring/Early Summer. *clarify monthly*
> 
> Hard to name _Favs_ Right Now. I enjoy many products *AG Fast Food, L'anza, Goldwell, Redken, Joico, Alterna, Alfaparf, (recently went back to a few Nexxus & Paul Mitchell Products), I have some Aubrey Organics, Hairveda, SheScentIt........*
> 
> Girl, Don't make me Tired!


 

............


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang, y'all. I just got my braids and forgot to use up one of my co-washes. I had one more use left, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ............


 
Girl, I forgot: Alter Ego, and sooooo many others.  I Love My Products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Dang, y'all. I just got my braids and forgot to use up one of my co-washes. I had one more use left, too!


 
How Long are you keeping them in Robot?  And what is your Maintenance Regi?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Dang, y'all. I just got my braids and forgot to use up one of my co-washes. I had one more use left, too!


 how long did it take? does it hurt? how long are they? where did you go? did yo strtch your hair before getting them in?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats where i got mine, texas naturals. i dont remember how much the shipping was but it high. but its worth it because i think they have the best butters. their shea butter is the best, i also love the cocoa butter.



Their shipping is high and I think its a set price no matter what you get. It wouldn't make sense to shop there if you're trying to get one thing, but if you have a big purchase I guess its not that bad. Next month I'm allowing myself a few purchases and I have my eye on avocado and cocoa butters.

My SD (stepdaughter, if there's no acronym I think I just made one up LOL ) finally dried her hair and I took out her rollers. I was like sorry T I gotta take a picture of your hair. She was like this  and this  cuz she thinks I'm  but whatever, just do what I say and I'll continue doing your hair kid LOL  So here is her hair rollerset, not combed and no flatiron.  This is the child that keeps begging me to cut her hair. Her mom says yes, her dad and I say hellz no! She'll thank me later (i hope)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Their shipping is high and I think its a set price no matter what you get. It wouldn't make sense to shop there if you're trying to get one thing, but if you have a big purchase I guess its not that bad. Next month I'm allowing myself a few purchases and I have my eye on avocado and cocoa butters.
> 
> *My SD (stepdaughter*, if there's no acronym I think I just made one up LOL ) finally dried her hair and I took out her rollers. I was like sorry T I gotta take a picture of your hair. *She was like this  and this  cuz she thinks I'm  but whatever*, just do what I say and I'll continue doing your hair kid LOL So here is her hair rollerset, not combed and no flatiron. This is the child that keeps begging me to cut her hair. Her mom says yes, her dad and I say hellz no! She'll thank me later (i hope)


 
You Tell SD:  "We Needed to See That + +:lovedrool:  =


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How Long are you keeping them in Robot?  And what is your Maintenance Regi?


I'm gonna try to stretch these for as long as I can! Right now, my goal is 8 weeks, then from there, I'll keep going if I think I can make it.

I'm using ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo every 2 weeks and africa's something (forget the name) braid spray every other day (don't want any buildup). And my scarf has become my new best friend.  I'm also going to go back every 2-3 weeks to have my edges redone.

I have, like, three sprays because I unearthed my aphogee keratin for a shot of protein and the SO bought me one. I asked him to stop buy Whole Foods tell me if the Giovanni spritz came with a top, because the two I saw in Walmart didn't and he ended up buying it for me.


chebaby said:


> how long did it take? does it hurt? how long are they? where did you go? did yo strtch your hair before getting them in?


It took maybe 6 hours, which isn't bad at all for braids. Trust me, I can tell you (I've had braids all my life, mainly when I was younger). It was only tight the first night and now they're fine. They're not heavy, so I'm thankful for that.

I went to a woman I found on Craigslist. I was so glad she had an online album (http://www.flickr.com/photos/oskat_braid/) because I want to see what I'm getting. When I arrived, she was finishing up a woman's kinky twists and that's what I'm going to get next.  I love them!

She did lightly blow dry my hair before braiding.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

RobotXcore, can we see pictures?!!

Here are some pictures I took yesterday after the steamer and gellin up my hair. My sister was telling me that my hair texture is less curls and more waves. I'm now all worried, but I'm not going to cut my hair. My choices are to cut it in layers (I think) so the curls can show again or leave it as is. This isn't a whining post btw LOL  My sister just got me thinking, that's all. If you have natural hair you'll understand my problem   I originally BC'd to sport natural hair every day. Now I realize that my wash and go's consists of mullets and uneven looking hair 

Anyway my hair feels very moisturized right now. I'm going to miss my steamer after I rollerset my hair tonight. Let's see if I make it a week LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My SD (stepdaughter, if there's no acronym I think I just made one up LOL ) finally dried her hair and I took out her rollers. I was like sorry T *I gotta take a picture of your hair.* She was like this  and this  cuz she thinks I'm  but whatever, just do what I say and I'll continue doing your hair kid LOL So here is her hair rollerset, not combed and no flatiron. This is the child that keeps begging me to cut her hair. Her mom says yes, her dad and I say hellz no! She'll thank me later (i hope)


 
Ok.......Now That I've Seen That:  I can Go to Bed I'm Done!



BostonMaria said:


> RobotXcore, can we see pictures?!!
> 
> Here are some pictures I took yesterday after the steamer and gellin up my hair. My sister was telling me that my hair texture is less curls and more waves. I'm now all worried, but I'm not going to cut my hair. *My choices are to cut it in layers (I think) so the curls can show again or leave it as is. This isn't a whining post btw LOL My sister just got me thinking,* that's all. If you have natural hair you'll understand my problem  I originally BC'd to sport natural hair every day. Now I realize that my wash and go's consists of mullets and uneven looking hair
> 
> Anyway my hair feels very moisturized right now. I'm going to miss my steamer after I rollerset my hair tonight. Let's see if I make it a week LOL


 
You Bet Not!  Leave it Alone!


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

there's another poster here who just made a thread about her braids that she got yesterday too. hers are phenomenal! mine are actually pretty thin (density-wise) because they're not tiny, which is fine with me, but i was expecting the finished result to be a lot thicker.


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

Excuse my big head, y'all.  Lemme resize it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^^^^

They Look Great Robot!  You Can Rock Just about any Style.

Very, Very Nice.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> there's another poster here who just made a thread about her braids that she got yesterday too. hers are phenomenal! mine are actually pretty thin (density-wise) because they're not tiny, which is fine with me, but i was expecting the finished result to be a lot thicker.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 17, 2010)

robot, i just got finished looking at the sit you posted and i like her kinky and fluffy twists.


----------



## robot. (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks everyone!

and che, yeah, her work looks really good.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Excuse my big head, y'all.  Lemme resize it.


 
Girl please your head is not big, love the braids.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

Komaza has new products and a new site, this may have already been posted. Im late sometimes.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> and che, yeah, her work looks really good.


 
 Your braids really suit you!! Too cute!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Komaza has new products and a new site, this may have already been posted. Im late sometimes.



I haven't tried their line yet. What's the website?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I haven't tried their line yet. What's the website?


 
This is the old site http://www.komazacare.com/ you go in and it tells you where to click for the new site.


----------



## robot. (Jan 18, 2010)

How cute is this!?

http://zhkingdom.en.made-in-china.c...China-Mini-Hair-Facial-Steamer-KD-2328A-.html


----------



## LushLox (Jan 18, 2010)

Gorgeous braids Robot!


----------



## Minty (Jan 18, 2010)

really like the new doo RXC. very pretty.


----------



## Minty (Jan 18, 2010)

why am I still up?? Coffee and too much tea. - night...


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I'm gonna try to stretch these for as long as I can! Right now, my goal is 8 weeks, then from there, I'll keep going if I think I can make it.
> 
> I'm using ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo every 2 weeks and africa's something (forget the name) braid spray every other day (don't want any buildup). And my scarf has become my new best friend.  I'm also going to go back every 2-3 weeks to have my edges redone.
> 
> ...


 
I love that link that is smart I've always go where ppl recommended and never knowing what their techniques looks like! I may try her out one day. thanks!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> I like panthenol. What really helped me early in my journey was finding VO5's Split Ends with Panthenol. I strongly believe it helped my hair become healthier. Many of the products I am drawn to have panthenol as an ingredient including my Nioxin poo and con.



Americka, Americka, Americka...

Why didn't you warn me about panthenol???!! 

I am trying to get rid of some of my stash and had a big bag of powdered panthenol.  I mixed it with my Hello Hydration and did a co-wash.

Why did my hair double in size and just about snap my neck???  

My hair is so big and heavy._  No, I do not have any pics_.  Imma try it again on Friday and I will post pics then.


----------



## Americka (Jan 18, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Americka, Americka, Americka...
> 
> Why didn't you warn me about panthenol???!!
> 
> ...



! LMAO @ the *red bold*! _How much did you add? _Can't wait to see the pics. Off to add some panthenol to errthang! *skips from the room*


----------



## Americka (Jan 18, 2010)

Info about Panthenol for anyone interested....

*How is panthenol made? Panthenol is coverted into pantothenic acid (vitamin B5) a major constituent in coenzyme A. * *Panthenol is an important part of skin and hair care. Providing revitalizing and conditioning effects, panthenol possesses humectant-like properties that aid in skin absorption. * 
*One major benefit to panthenol is its contributory role in coenzyme A. Coenzyme A is needed by every living cell to help it grow and survive.* 
*Liquid panthenol is formulator-friendly. Easy to use and measure, simply add to the water phase of your formula. It is stable under lotion processing conditions, but should not be boiled. Use rates depend upon your application.* *Panthenol use in body and hair care formulation * PRODUCT​ Use rate​ Rinse-off hair conditioner  1% to 5% ​ Leave-in hair conditioner  .1% to .5% ​ Hair tonic / serum  .3% to 1.0% ​ Facial & body lotions  .2% to 1.0% ​ Anti-aging serum  .4% to 2% ​ After-sun lotions  .5% to 2.0% ​ 
*We recommend using panthenol is after sun care lotions and anti-aging applications. Because it is an humectant, panthenol helps retain moisture **and aids overall cell metabolism.*


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have some powdered Panthenol too based on what Americka said in the previous thread and research. I haven't used it because I don't know how much to add. Maybe a teaspoon per 16 oz? I don't understand what is meant by the % .


----------



## Americka (Jan 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I have some powdered Panthenol too based on what Americka said in the previous thread and research. I haven't used it because I don't know how much to add. Maybe a teaspoon per 16 oz? I don't understand what is meant by the % .



I believe it means that panthenol should be only that percent of the total product. So if it already has panthenol, I would be hesitant to add additional amounts to it. But if it is a product w/o it, it should be a minimal amount. Does that make sense?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

^^Yes. Thank you.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> I believe it means that panthenol should be only that percent of the total product. So if it already has panthenol, I would be hesitant to add additional amounts to it. But if it as a product w/o it, it should be a minimal amount. Does that make sense?


 
I will take a look at my products and see what they have. I will start testing out the panthenol soon. I also have honeyquat and need to start working on how to incorporate it.


----------



## Americka (Jan 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Yes. Thank you.



Anytime, Shay! A teaspoon for 16oz of products sounds good. I'm no chemist or mathematician, so I just eyeball it.


----------



## Americka (Jan 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will take a look at my products and see what they have. I will start testing out the panthenol soon. I also have honeyquat and need to start working on how to incorporate it.



I also have some honeyquat that I've only used once. Let me know how you are using it and in what amounts. I remember being told that a very little goes a long way with honeyquat.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> Info about Panthenol for anyone interested....
> 
> *How is panthenol made? Panthenol is coverted into pantothenic acid (vitamin B5) a major constituent in coenzyme A. **Panthenol is an important part of skin and hair care. Providing revitalizing and conditioning effects, panthenol possesses humectant-like properties that aid in skin absorption. *
> *One major benefit to panthenol is its contributory role in coenzyme A. Coenzyme A is needed by every living cell to help it grow and survive.*
> ...


 
I have some panthenol in powder don't know why I brought it but can I mix it in any conditioner like the cheapie?


----------



## mkd (Jan 18, 2010)

If panthenol is going to make my hair bigger, I need to sign up.  Where did you all buy yours?

Robot, your braids are too cute. 

BM, I hate the way my hair hangs when I wash and go.  I don't think  you should cut yours though.  Your SD's hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

I use up two product today. I'm sitting under my steamer today with AOWC and  honeyquat.


----------



## Americka (Jan 18, 2010)

ltown said:


> I have some panthenol in powder don't know why I brought it but can I mix it in any conditioner like the cheapie?



Yes, just make sure it is not an already existing ingredient. I would follow the percentage in the chart - 1% to 5% of the total product. When I first got mine, I added it to Pantene. 



mkd said:


> If panthenol is going to make my hair bigger, I need to sign up.  Where did you all buy yours?



Lotioncrafters via a friend.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 18, 2010)

Americka said:


> ! LMAO @ the *red bold*! _How much did you add? _Can't wait to see the pics.* Off to add some panthenol to errthang! *skips from the room**



@ the red.


See, I think this is where I went wrong.  I added about a tablespoon to about a 3/4 cup of Hello Hydration.

Runs upstairs to see if HH already has panthenol in it ....erplexed


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> If panthenol is going to make my hair bigger, I need to sign up.  Where did you all buy yours?



Ditto... I need big hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 18, 2010)

Ooh I want some pathenol now


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> If panthenol is going to make my hair bigger, I need to sign up. *Where did you all buy yours*?
> 
> Robot, your braids are too cute.
> 
> BM, I hate the way my hair hangs when I wash and go. I don't think you should cut yours though. Your SD's hair is gorgeous.


 
I got mine from Texas Natural supply very cheap!


----------



## taz007 (Jan 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> If panthenol is going to make my hair bigger, I need to sign up.  Where did you all buy yours?



I bought mine at lotioncrafters.com


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am happy to report that this PJ didn't purchase any products this past weekend! That is such a major feat for me! I even went so far as to putting things in my buggy for a while, then my willpower kicked in and I put everything back. Yeah!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> If panthenol is going to make my hair bigger, I need to sign up. Where did you all buy yours?


Lotioncrafters



ltown said:


> I use up two product today. I'm sitting under my steamer today with AOWC and honeyquat.


How much honeyquat did you use?  You mentioning this in the DC challenge thread reminded that I even had honeyquat .



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am happy to report that this PJ didn't purchase any products this past weekend! That is such a major feat for me! I even went so far as to putting things in my buggy for a while, then my willpower kicked in and I put everything back. Yeah!


Great job .

Well, I see I will be buying some products from Komaza. I'ma need them to have a sale or I guess I could start out with sample sizes. Not really thinking of buying anything until the spring.  I will be upping my cowashing so I think that will be a great time to try out products.  It also seems the next time Sunshine opens back up I may need to invest in some 16 oz of Sunshine. I can not even think about running out.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 18, 2010)

What's honeyquat? Do ya'll get that from lotioncrafters too?

And has anyone done henna and GPB like on one wash day? Is that overkill since gpb has some protein?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 18, 2010)

i didnt use up anything today but i am loving oyin honey hemp conditioner as a leave in. when i start cutting back on stuff, this might replace kbb hair milk. i will try to always have both on hand but if for some reason i cant honey hemp wins because its a co wash, deep conditioner and leave in.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Lotioncrafters
> 
> 
> How much honeyquat did you use? You mentioning this in the DC challenge thread reminded that I even had honeyquat .
> ...


 
I used a tablespoon, like you I forgot I had it and instead of using my good honey I just thought about using it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 18, 2010)

Just got back from Whole Foods and the only thing I bought was Tints of Nature hair dye.  I won't lie, I REALLY wanted to buy something, but this particular WF in Cambridge just doesn't have anything good. I did grab some real coconut slices and I'm eating them right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> What's honeyquat? Do ya'll get that from lotioncrafters too?


It's a humectant. Yep, got mine from Lotioncrafters.



ltown said:


> I used a tablespoon, like you I forgot I had it and instead of using my good honey I just thought about using it.


Good idea. Messing with my hair is the reason I don't have honey now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies:  What's Up?  I am sitting applying Castor Oil.  

I have been alternating between that, Wheat Germ and Essential Fatty Acids (EFA Oils).

Still focusing on using stuff up.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies:  What's Up?  I am sitting applying Castor Oil.
> 
> I have been alternating between that, Wheat Germ and Essential Fatty Acids (EFA Oils).
> 
> Still focusing on using stuff up.



Girl I'm about to pay you a visit and help you use your conditioners!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Girl I'm about to pay you a visit and help you use your conditioners!*


 
That would be Sooooooooo Much Fun!  You would have 99 Thousand Options....

Your Choice.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm late but I'm here. 

I just returned from 25 days in the DR and I need to add myself to this thread. While I was there, I bought sooooo many products, including the usual Dominican conditioners and some small sizes of other things that I wanted to "sample". 

This year, I'm going to (try to) resist buying up everything that I see mentioned in this forum. As a newbie who's never learned any of this from family or "hair professionals" I know that I went overboard. Now I know that I don't need to buy something just because another member had fantastic results with it. Everyone's hair is different.

Since this year I've decided to transition (yay me) I'm going to be all about protective styling. I'm hoping having my hair in weaves will prevent me from buying up the hair aisles. 

I think the idea of writing a hair journal is something I want to try. I really want healthy beautiful hair, but doing too much may actually get in the way of that goal.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I am happy to report that this PJ didn't purchase any products this past weekend! That is such a major feat for me! I even went so far as to putting things in my buggy for a while, then my willpower kicked in and I put everything back. Yeah!


 

Cool, that sounds like some strong will power, I do that online, I put things in my cart and when I am done, I click the x button. LOL!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies: What's Up? I am sitting applying Castor Oil.
> 
> I have been alternating between that, Wheat Germ and Essential Fatty Acids (EFA Oils).
> 
> Still focusing on using stuff up.


 *sigh*.....no matter how hard i try i just can not remember to apply my jbco several times a week. but since we're on the subject maybe i will remember to rub my scalp with it tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Well, *I see I will be buying some products from Komaza*. I'ma need them to have a sale or I guess I could start out with sample sizes. Not really thinking of buying anything until the spring. I will be upping my cowashing so I think that will be a great time to try out products. It also seems the next time Sunshine opens back up I may need to invest in some 16 oz of Sunshine. I can not even think about running out.


 
Me, too, Shay! I need more Honey Comb Rejuvenator stuff and some of the new stuff sounds interesting. 
And I'm with you on the Sunshine, also. I use that head to toe and running out is not an option.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 18, 2010)

i started using sunshine on my face and hands too. she really outdid herself with that. i like the coconut confidence to but sunshine is out of this world amazing. i used it today over the honey hemp and my hair feels amazing. it doesnt give shine though which doesnt bother me much because i know natural hair doesnt really hair shine.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sitrinillah is my first love.  Sunshine is my 2nd.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Sitrinillah is my first love. Sunshine is my 2nd.


 
Still loving sunshine also, i don't think i will ever stop. I got enough to last until april. Then one more haul before the summer.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies: What's Up? I am sitting applying Castor Oil.
> 
> I have been alternating between that, Wheat Germ and Essential Fatty Acids (EFA Oils).
> 
> Still focusing on using stuff up.


 
Im still using jbco every wash day and in the middle of the week.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 18, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> I'm late but I'm here.
> 
> *I just returned from 25 days in the DR and I need to add myself to this thread.* While I was there, I bought sooooo many products, including the usual Dominican conditioners and some small sizes of other things that I wanted to "sample".
> 
> ...



MrsdeReyes, where did you stay? OMG you're so lucky to get a break from this cold weather. I was born in Santo Domingo. Haven't been down there for about 8 years. My DD is getting married there next year.



chebaby said:


> i started using sunshine on my face and hands too. she really outdid herself with that. i like the coconut confidence to but sunshine is out of this world amazing. i used it today over the honey hemp and my hair feels amazing. it doesnt give shine though which doesnt bother me much because i know natural hair doesnt really hair shine.



I can't read this. I can't. Must resist!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 18, 2010)

tonight im going to mix in some jbco in all of my conditioners so that no matter what it will get used. i cant seem to remember to use it so at least i can co wash with it.
im co washing with organix coconut milk conditioner this week and i cant wait to see how it works with jbco added.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 18, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just got back from Whole Foods and the only thing I bought was Tints of Nature hair dye.  I won't lie, I REALLY wanted to buy something, but this particular WF in Cambridge just doesn't have anything good. I did grab some real coconut slices and I'm eating them right now.



If you went to the one in Alewife then I agree.  I hate their cosmetic/hair section.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 18, 2010)

MissVee said:


> If you went to the one in Alewife then I agree.  I hate their cosmetic/hair section.



Yes that's the one! Don't know why I ever bother going there. The one in Medford is so much better and the woman who works in that aisle is much friendlier. Do you know which WF in the area sells bentonite clay? My DD uses it for her face. I find it in liquid form, but never in the powder.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 19, 2010)

Why did I ever stop using Giovanni SAS conditioner? 
I love the slip it gives w/o the cones. Amazing.
I wish I could find the liter bottle.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies: What's Up? I am sitting applying Castor Oil.
> 
> I have been alternating between that, Wheat Germ and Essential Fatty Acids (EFA Oils).
> 
> Still focusing on using stuff up.


 
Is that wheat germ oil or conditioner, and what are you doing hot oil treatment with these oils?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 19, 2010)

T how do you use that keratin oil?  Do you use it on it's own or do you mix into your conditioner, if so do you mix it with protein or moisture conditioner?  Sorry I'm a bit clueless as to how to use this effectively!


----------



## mkd (Jan 19, 2010)

This morning, I used vatika oil in my hair because I am going to wash when I get home.  I hate the smell  but my hair feels really good.  I sprayed shescentit mositure mist on top but I still smell the vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

ltown said:


> *Is that wheat germ oil* or conditioner, and what are you doing hot oil treatment with these oils?


 

Yes, wheat germ oil.  I am on this Ceramides 'kick' and wheat germ oil contains Ceramides.  

I started off early this Season, doing HOTs (but it didn't last long about 3-4 weeks max).

I am using the Oils to Seal after I apply my Daily Moisturizers.  Here is an Article _Americka_ Shared with me, that explains Ceramides for anyone interested in incorporating them into their Regimen.  

The thing that stuck out with me, is even if you have your Protein/Moisture in Perfect 'Balance' you still need Ceramides. 

So, I look at it as the icing on the cake.  And I can definitely tell a difference in the way my hair looks/feels.  

And since I had a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil 'collecting dust' I pulled it out.


http://juvenescent.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ceramides-and-your-hair/


----------



## mkd (Jan 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> MrsdeReyes, where did you stay? OMG you're so lucky to get a break from this cold weather. I was born in Santo Domingo. Haven't been down there for about 8 years. My DD is getting married there next year.
> 
> BM, my sister lived in Santo Domingo for 4 years, she moved back to the states last year.  I got married in Punta Cana, it was so beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> T how do you use that keratin oil? Do you use it on it's own or do you mix into your conditioner, if so do you mix it with protein or moisture conditioner? Sorry I'm a bit clueless as to how to use this effectively!


 
When I was reading up on it on the Wella Site, it appears they put in throughout the hair and then put a DC on top of it.  

So that's what I plan to do.  Comb it throughout.  Put on a DC Treatment (Moisture) and Steam/Heat Cap.  

In that thread, Ladies were also mixing it in their relaxers.  Not sure if I'll do that, but if you go back into that thread, alot of ladies were using it that way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

mkd said:


> [I got married in Punta Cana, it was so beautiful.


 
I stayed (vacationed) at a Resort in Punta Cana!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

CT:  I went back and Pulled that thread.  You Raised a Good Point in Your Post.  Protein or Moisture?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=432100


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> MrsdeReyes, where did you stay? OMG you're so lucky to get a break from this cold weather. *I was born in Santo Domingo. *Haven't been down there for about 8 years. My DD is getting married there next year.



I was in Santo Domingo  My husband currently lives there. We went to the Malecon for the New Year's eve concert. It was my 4th visit of 2009, 1st of 2010. It was the first time that I was really looking for hair products though! He thought I was a bit obsessed.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yes that's the one! Don't know why I ever bother going there. The one in Medford is so much better and the woman who works in that aisle is much friendlier. Do you know which WF in the area sells bentonite clay? My DD uses it for her face. I find it in liquid form, but never in the powder.



Is that the same as the aztec face mask?  I go to the WF in burlington, it is great.  The one by MGH has a whole cosmetic/hair section tucked away.  Try there.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> *Why did I ever stop using Giovanni SAS conditioner? *
> I love the slip it gives w/o the cones. Amazing.
> I wish I could find the liter bottle.


 

Giovanni SAS is soooo good! I ran out of the Direct Leave In and used SAS instead. OMGIts so good i ran out and took advantage of a BOGO sale just before my self imposed Nobuy...knowing good and darn well I have like 3 8oz bottles at school and a  half full TTTT in the bathroom .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

IA:  It's a Great Product.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

Where are all these Trader Joes and Whole Foods located? I hear about them alot but I have never seen one in my entire life. Is it like Wegmans? Cuz thats all Ive got near me


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 19, 2010)

Aubrey's GPB also has wheat germ oil, I noticed, it's like the 3rd ingredient too. Pretty cool.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, wheat germ oil.  I am on this Ceramides 'kick' and wheat germ oil contains Ceramides.
> 
> I started off early this Season, doing HOTs (but it didn't last long about 3-4 weeks max).
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 19, 2010)

MissVee said:


> Is that the same as the aztec face mask?  I go to the WF in burlington, it is great.  The one by MGH has a whole cosmetic/hair section tucked away.  Try there.



Yes that's the one I'm looking for! My DD will be very happy. She's been ordering it online, but now I'll just pick one up for her.. and look around for myself LOL Burlington is just 10 minutes away, can't believe I've never bumped into it. Thanks! 



MrsdeReyes said:


> I was in Santo Domingo  My husband currently lives there. We went to the Malecon for the New Year's eve concert. It was my 4th visit of 2009, 1st of 2010. It was the first time that I was really looking for hair products though! He thought I was a bit obsessed.



He's talking nonsense! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I stayed (vacationed) at a Resort in Punta Cana!



The big joke is that EVERYBODY has been to Punta Cana.. except me 



mkd said:


> BM, my sister lived in Santo Domingo for 4 years, she moved back to the states last year.  I got married in Punta Cana, it was so beautiful.



I'm trying to get my DD to pick Punta Cana next year when she gets married. Our family is mainly in the capital so she's thinking Sto Dgo.. I keep saying "no no  Pick Punta Cana!"  because, again, I'm the only person in the USA that hasn't been there yet.  LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

For _any_ PJ Interestedoke::

I just got an e-mail from KBB!  1 Hair Milk & 1 Hair Butter for $28.00 _*no minimum purchase*_


----------



## mkd (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> For _any_ PJ Interestedoke::
> 
> I just got an e-mail from KBB! 1 Hair Milk & 1 Hair Butter for $28.00 _*no minimum purchase*_


 I will not buy.  I will not buy.  Runs out of this thread


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> For _any_ PJ Interestedoke::
> 
> I just got an e-mail from KBB! 1 Hair Milk & 1 Hair Butter for $28.00 _*no minimum purchase*_


 

Its a good thing my wallet is out of commission right now..cuz if it wasnt I would be all over KBB like white on rice. Ive never tried it but I hear good things...and the word butter just draws me in. Well now I have to add KBB to my list of shops to OD in.


----------



## Americka (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> For _any_ PJ Interestedoke::
> 
> I just got an e-mail from KBB!  1 Hair Milk & 1 Hair Butter for $28.00 _*no minimum purchase*_



Every time T uses that smiley I think of Curtis Mayfield's song "Pusherman."


----------



## LushLox (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I was reading up on it on the Wella Site, it appears they put in throughout the hair and then put a DC on top of it.
> 
> So that's what I plan to do.  Comb it throughout.  Put on a DC Treatment (Moisture) and Steam/Heat Cap.
> 
> In that thread, Ladies were also mixing it in their relaxers.  Not sure if I'll do that, but if you go back into that thread, alot of ladies were using it that way too.



Mmm not sure whether I will add to my relaxers as I don't want to underprocess.




IDareT'sHair said:


> CT:  I went back and Pulled that thread.  You Raised a Good Point in Your Post.  Protein or Moisture?
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=432100



Yeah I think I would be more comfortable using a moisture DC as I don't want to go too OTT with the protein, but I will ask the question in that thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *Mmm not sure whether I will add to my relaxers as I don't want to underprocess.*
> 
> Yeah I think I would be more comfortable using a moisture DC as I don't want to go too OTT with the protein, but I will ask the question in that thread.



Me Either @Bolded.  I'm always Underprocessed.erplexed

Imma only use 1/2 a Vial.  Then add Moisturizing DC on Top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

Speaking of Karen's Body Beautiful (KBB) WOW!  The Scents are So Amazing.  

Fab sent me about 3/4ths a Bottle of the Coconut Lime Silky Conditoner (it smells so good).  And Che sent me the Cranberry Hair Milk and it has a pleasant sent as well.

One think I can say about KBB!  The Smells are amazing.  I loved the Way the Silky Performed.  I would Definitely Purchase this Conditioner.  At Some Point.

I put the Hair Milk away and will use it after I use up some things I have opened.


----------



## mkd (Jan 19, 2010)

Cranberry sounds like it smells so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to try the DC and the Reconstructive DC (but the Prices are a bit much) but then you tack on Shipping 

They'd really have to have like a BOGO or something just as appealing, before I would 'bite'


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

i had a thank God im natural moment today lol. when i got in the shower i noticed my dad had changed the shower head. this shower head spits out water, i have never seen anything like it before except on a sprinkler lol. it does not give pressure like the other one(i miss it) and the closer you get to it the more the water spits everywhere. my face was completely drenched and i was thinking if i were relaxed or didnt co wash everyday i would be pissed lol.

i also added jbco, wheat germ oil and honey to my organix coconut milk conditioner, cant wait to use it tomorrow.
today i co washed with giovanni xtreme protein(thanx T) and i love it. i didnt get to leave it on as long as i wanted but i still love it.

i also got my other 2 scents in the mail from peaceloveandsunshine and i love the rise and shine scent. the chai is nice too. but i wish she would add more scent because everything is so light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

I sketched out my Regimen for this up-coming Wash Day.  Hoping to use up at least 2 Products and just keep drilling down into the Stash.

IK I will probably use up a bunch of stuff all at once.  The Bad News is: I keep discovering more & more "stuff"

The Good News:  Iam sending some Ayeurdic (sp) Oils out to a Sweet Poster who Volunteered to Give them a "Good Home" And Get them Outta Mine


----------



## LushLox (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I sketched out my Regimen for this up-coming Wash Day.  Hoping to use up at least 2 Products and just keep drilling down into the Stash.
> 
> IK I will probably use up a bunch of stuff all at once.  The Bad News is: I keep discovering more & more "stuff"
> 
> The Good News:  Iam sending some *Ayeurdic* (sp) Oils out to a Sweet Poster who Volunteered to Give them a "Good Home" And Get them Outta Mine




I've got several bags of those powders just sitting there taking up space - I need to find a home for them too.  Just this evening I discovered a whole bag of conditioners that I haven't even opened! 

Fortunately though I am using up stuff, nearly finished my Lacio Lacio and  Ojon Revitalising Mist (the latter of which I didn't rate anyway )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I've got several bags of those powders just sitting there taking up space - *I need to find a home for them too.* *Just this evening I discovered a whole bag of conditioners that I haven't even opened!*
> 
> Fortunately though I am using up stuff, nearly finished my Lacio Lacio and Ojon Revitalising Mist (the latter of which I didn't rate anyway )


 
Girl, I am so Grateful, to be able to Ship those Oils off. 

Isn't it a 'Trip' when you keep discovering more & more products


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

oh yea i should be finished with a bottle of kbb hair milk tomorrow. i can never get enough of that stuff.


----------



## Minty (Jan 19, 2010)

Normally I would have really jumped up when Cream Tee stated she had a few BAGS of powders. I still have boxes of Neem from the dozen I bought, and I will not use them fast enough. The only powders I am out of and would repurchase is Shikakai, Brahmi, Hibiscus, and Bhringrang(sp)

If I asked for them, it would only be hoarding and an unnecessary greediness. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 19, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Normally I would have really jumped up when Cream Tee stated she had a few BAGS of powders. I still have boxes of Neem from the dozen I bought, and I will not use them fast enough. The only powders I am out of and would repurchase is Shikakai, Brahmi, Hibiscus, and Bhringrang(sp)
> 
> If I asked for them, it would only be hoarding and an unnecessary greediness.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.



I've got Brahmi and Amla. Let me know if you want it and I'll send it to you.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

i forgot all about the other butters i own. like the jojoba butter i said i was gonna start using. i think i will start using it after i am finished this jar of sunshine im working on.
jojoba oil doesnt really do much for me so i hope the jojoba butter is better. to finish the oil i will add it to my conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i forgot all about the other butters i own. like the jojoba butter i said i was gonna start using. i think i will start using it after i am finished this jar of sunshine im working on.
> jojoba oil doesnt really do much for me so i hope the jojoba butter is better. *to finish the oil i will add it to my conditioners*.


 
Good Move Che.  I will be adding the remainder of my EVOO and EVCO to Conditioners to use them up.  

Will replace both.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Karen's Body Beautiful (KBB) WOW! *The Scents are So Amazing. *
> 
> Fab sent me about 3/4ths a Bottle of the Coconut Lime Silky Conditoner (it smells so good). And Che sent me the Cranberry Hair Milk and it has a pleasant sent as well.
> 
> ...


 
 You dont know what you are doing to me!! It just sounds like it would smell so good! I dont even know what a hair milk is- but I want it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> You dont know what you are doing to me!! It just sounds like it would smell so good! I dont even know what a hair milk is- but I want it!


 
The Scents are Wonderful.

Perhaps Che, BM, Eisani (and other frequent users) can tell you ALL the Scents of the Hair Milk they have (along with it's performance).

For me, the Silky Conditioner was:  Fabulous.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Scents are Wonderful.
> 
> Perhaps Che, BM, Eisani (and other frequent users) can tell you ALL the Scents of the Hair Milk they have (along with it's performance).
> 
> For me, the Silky Conditioner was: Fabulous.


 

Oh Moses! I dont need more of anything. I just used up 2 trial sizes of Umberto Gianinni conditioner and I felt good about myself...till I looked in my bag to realize I had more...and even more back at school. Hidden under my bed!

So what do they smell like..? How many scents are there? Im planning months in advance!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Oh Moses! I dont need more of anything. I just used up 2 trial sizes of Umberto Gianinni conditioner and I felt good about myself...till I looked in my bag to realize I had more...and even more back at school. Hidden under my bed!
> 
> So what do they smell like..? How many scents are there? Im planning months in advance!!!


 
Just Keep Using things Up.  Then Month's From Now, When you are 'ready' to do your Big Haul, You'll feel good about it, because you've Save Up For It, and You've Used Alot of Stuff Up during the Process.  

Keep Up the Good Work.

http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/


----------



## mkd (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I sketched out my Regimen for this up-coming Wash Day. Hoping to use up at least 2 Products and just keep drilling down into the Stash.
> 
> IK I will probably use up a bunch of stuff all at once. The Bad News is: I keep discovering more & more "stuff"
> 
> The Good News: Iam sending some Ayeurdic (sp) Oils out to a Sweet Poster who Volunteered to Give them a "Good Home" And Get them Outta Mine


 


Cream Tee said:


> I've got Brahmi and Amla. Let me know if you want it and I'll send it to you.


 I love the comraderie in this thread


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

yall know i love my kbb. i use the hair milk everyday, the glycerine doesnt bother me even though it getting cold.
my fave scents are pom. guava, cranberry cocktail and sultry sandal wood. i also love love love coco lime. the smell i hate was vanilla latte. i cant even decribe the smell but it was not vanilla-y lol.
i cant wait to get my hands on some money and use up some more products so i can repurchase her LL hair mask.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

T, i will not be repurchasing the jojoba oil.
coconut oil, evoo, jbco/cocast oil and wheat germ oil i will always keep around. but once the jojoba is gone, its gone lol.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Keep Using things Up. Then Month's From Now, When you are 'ready' to do your Big Haul, You'll feel good about it, because you've Save Up For It, and You've Used Alot of Stuff Up during the Process.
> 
> Keep Up the Good Work.
> 
> http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/


 

I love how you included a link in there...




Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, we All Help Each Other Out with Advice, Reviews, Tips, Products.....It's Such a Friendly Place to Be.  

Only Down Side,erplexed we ALL have an Addiction. 

Like Boston Maria said:  _"It's like attending an AA Meeting in a Bar"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yall know i love my kbb. *i also love love love coco lime.* i cant wait to get my hands on some money and use up some more products so i can repurchase her LL hair mask.


 
The Coco Lime Smells Wonderful!  

Has Anyone tried the Egyptian Musk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *I love how you included a link in there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's So You Can Make Your List, For when you Use Up More Products and Decide to Buy/Purchase New Ones.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, we All Help Each Other Out with Advice, Reviews, Tips, Products.....It's Such a Friendly Place to Be.
> 
> Only Down Side,erplexed we ALL have an Addiction.
> 
> Like Boston Maria said: _"It's like attending an AA Meeting in a Bar"_


 

Well if thats the case I need a fullscale intervention. Im a fiend for a sale. If its on sale I can find a reason to get it.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

In all honesty I think I could go the entire year without buying anything and I would still be good, but I like the thrill of the chase...the first sniff, knowing that I've got something good on me.

I am not an addict, just a product connisuer (sp).


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Coco Lime Smells Wonderful!
> 
> Has Anyone tried the Egyptian Musk?


 i think Esani likes the egyptian musk smell. kbb sent me a sample of a lotion in that scent and i hated  it. its very strong and manly to me. sultry sandalwood is like a lighter almost sweeter version to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *Well if thats the case I need a fullscale intervention.* *Im a fiend for a sale. If its on sale I can find a reason to get it.*


 


natura87 said:


> *In all honesty I think I could go the entire year without buying anything and I would still be good, but I like the thrill of the chase...the first sniff, knowing that I've got something good on me.*
> 
> *I am not an addict,* just a product connisuer (sp).


 
  The First Signs of A True Addict....... 

_Acceptance_ is the First Step to Recovery


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

i know i could go a year and the only thing i would need to repurchase are conditioners(co wash and deep). i go through them like water. but 90% of my moisturizers are butters and they have a shelf life of 1-2 years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i know i could go a year and the only thing i would need to repurchase are conditioners(co wash and deep). i go through them like water. but 90% of my moisturizers are butters and they have a shelf life of 1-2 years.


 
I said 2011 in a previous post....But I think I could actually go to 2013


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The First Signs of A True Addict.......
> 
> _Acceptance_ is the First Step to Recovery


 

Well I accept that I have a _problem_...but at one point does one become a full blown junkie? I can restrain myself. I havent bought a product since the 8th..I'm not scratching just yeterplexed.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I said 2011 in a previous post....But I think I could actually go to *2013*


 

*peeks head in and sheepishly raises hand*


Same here...my problem is that I  usually buy quickly and use it like its my last bit.Knowing good and darn well I could poo, DC and douse the entire Duggar family for a year and a half!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *peeks head in and sheepishly raises hand*
> 
> 
> *Same here...my problem is that I usually buy quickly and use it like its my last bit.Knowing good and darn well I could poo, DC and douse the entire Duggar family for a year and a half!*


 
And.....you don't think You're Full Blown Uh??????

Ok.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I said 2011 in a previous post....But I think I could actually go to 2013


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And.....you don't think You're Full Blown Uh??????
> 
> Ok.


 


So you are gonna just call me out like that, huh?


I mean I guess I am....


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so FURIOUS right now, I made my darn (excuse my language) appointment for my eyes and due what wasn't said, I have to move it. I have been imagining my eyes being cut up and clinching up all over the face then imagining the next day. first my steamer date moved then my eyes. what next, my shampoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Well I accept that I have a _problem_...but at one point does one become a full blown junkie? *I can restrain myself*. I havent bought a product since the 8th..I'm not scratching just yeterplexed.


 
Well, Actually, we can all Restrain Ourselveserplexed  That's not the issue.  We all do it every day.



natura87 said:


> So you are gonna just call me out like that, huh? I mean I guess I am....


 
Saying that you really wouldn't have to buy any products until 2013........and you could Do the Entire Duggard's Family Heads....ummm...that would be the issue.

_*it's a support thread, hey....i'm just tryna' support you*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am so FURIOUS right now, I made my darn (excuse my language) appointment for my eyes and due what wasn't said, I have to move it. I have been imagining my eyes being cut up and clinching up all over the face then imagining the next day. *first my steamer date moved then my eyes*. what next, my shampoo!


 
WOW JJ!

You'll be Fine.  I'm sure it will be worth the wait.  (Both of them).

And........No, You Don't Need No 'Poo


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Actually, we can all Restrain Ourselveserplexed That's not the issue. We all do it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well, now that you put it that way....



*shaking and crying in a corner*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Well, now that you put it that way....
> 
> 
> 
> _**shaking and crying in a corner**_


 
 Awww....Girl, You'll be Fine.  I just _repeated what you said_ 
It's a Process.  A Daily Struggle.  And it's difficult. 

At least you are Using Up Stuff, Making Lists of Future Purchases and Researching those Purchases.  

That's a Huge Start (instead of just randomly buying stuff, just to be buying stuff).

_You don't know me that 'well'_ (yet), but you will by the end of this Challenge

And Hopefully, You'll feel like you are accomplishing something positive.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

I mean its okay if I say it, but if someone else can see it and say it...that might mean I have a problem. I might need a 12 step program.


Step # 1  Back away from Giovanni.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 19, 2010)

just stopping by to say HI. Im in here lurking.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2010)

I want a steamererplexed...just becuase.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yes that's the one I'm looking for! My DD will be very happy. She's been ordering it online, but now I'll just pick one up for her.. and look around for myself LOL Burlington is just 10 minutes away, can't believe I've never bumped into it. Thanks!




Girl it is Beford, not Burlington, Beford!

I always get them mixed up.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey ladies, just working from home even tho its late and also trying to study, lurk and get a rollerset done before midnight.

I watched my grandbaby over the weekend and to "reward" me my DD brought me a jar of Miel y Canela deep conditioner. She got it from a BSS in NY. I was happy of course LOL I love the cinnamon smell. I steamed for an hour and I'm about to go wash it out. I don't want to rollerset my hair because I will miss my steamer LMAO but I gotta give it up for a week.

Good night! IDareT'sHair, don't forget to turn off the lights.



MissVee said:


> Girl it is Beford, not Burlington, Beford!
> 
> I always get them mixed up.



Oh ok. I just Googled it and its straight up Mass Ave so it would be a 20 minute drive. Never been to Bedford so maybe this weekend I'll pay a visit.


----------



## mkd (Jan 19, 2010)

I am trying the qhemet BRBC instead of the AOHC tonight.  Thanks ltown!

I used  the sample I have on my kids the other day.  The BRBC is probably better for my daughter but my son's hair is thicker and coarser and the BRBC doesn't seem to be doing much for him.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im going to try a twist out again tonight. my tiwst out never turn out right but tonight im going to try it by doing chunky flat twists. im going to mist my hair with ojon and twist using coconut confidence. if it doesnt turn out right then i give up on twist outs and will just work on perfecting my braid outs since they tend to come out somewhat descent.





ltown said:


> Chebaby, I feel you on the twist out I can't get a good one either. I did a braid out and others like it but I did not. I'm transitioning and have only 1" of relax ends. I think it just I'm not used to that hair style and need to let it grow on me.



I just started incorporating twist outs into my routine and they do take some getting used to.  ITA that you have make the twists uniform or else it looks lopsided.  Also you have to embrace the big hair look too in order to rock this style.  I am by no means a big hair person  since I'm already 6' tall so I'd be really tall with big hair.  Also looking neat and clean has always been my style so twist outs don't necessarily fit into that category.  I saw keep trying it switch up with the braid outs and just perfect your technique and  products.  Also the longer you keep the twists before releasing them also plays into how the twist out looks.  I used Jessicurl Aloeba leave in, Almond glaze and my soft butter mix and it came out soft moisturized and nicely defined.  It also was free flowing and not weighted down either.  Keep trying Che.



ROBOTxcore said:


> there's another poster here who just made a thread about her braids that she got yesterday too. hers are phenomenal! mine are actually pretty thin (density-wise) because they're not tiny, which is fine with me, but i was expecting the finished result to be a lot thicker.



Love your hair Robot.  Are those Sengalese (sp?) twists?  I am so toying with getting some of those in the spring.   I took out my friends twists this weekend and she had the cutest twist out from it.

I washed my hair this weekend for a dinner party and used the jessicurl line.  Too Shea to cowash, WDT to DC (with heat 1hr then w/o) and the Aloeba leave in.  My hair was so soft just from the Too Shea I almost didn't DC.  I really love this line so far.  I'm going to use it again after my henna on Sunday to see if it can really hold up on the moisture.

I'm still waiting on my Jasmine's.  I think I'm going to give this away to some church friends that did me a really big favor.  My heat cap should be here by the weekend so I'll have to use it with my after henna DC.

I'm definitely sticking to my mission statement after this splurge.  I nearly bounced a check with the Jessicurl, Jasmine's and heat cap purchases all hitting my account in the same week.  Also since I'm not cowashing much all my condish is just sitting there collecting dust which is so not cool.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 19, 2010)

mkd said:


> BostonMaria said:
> 
> 
> > MrsdeReyes, where did you stay? OMG you're so lucky to get a break from this cold weather. I was born in Santo Domingo. Haven't been down there for about 8 years. My DD is getting married there next year.
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2010)

mkd you just reminded me of my qhemet. i hardly use it anymore because im stuck on shea butter. i guess i need to start using the heavy cream and the honey balm again.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll revisit my BRBC this weekend when I twist up for next week.  It didn't do much for me during the summer but maybe with the cold it will not just sit there and weigh down my hair.  If its a no go I'm willing to donate its about 3/4 full or so.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 19, 2010)

Me: My name is TamedTresses and I'm a product junkie.
Group shouts: Hi, TamedTresses 

I have tried to keep this to myself, but they say that admission is the first step so here goes...I am a product junkie. I normally buy everything in 2s even if I never tried the item. I love the ORS line and so I ended up with 4 bottles of shampoo and 4 of the conditioner. I decided to teach myself a lesson today so I brought back 2 bottles each of the shampoo and conditioner (were purchased within the last 60 days). Because I did such a good job of returning those excess items I decided to treat myself. I bought a set of caruso rollers, 3 packs of the jumbo flexi rods, 2 headbands, and 3 pretty hair clips.  At least I managed not to get the curlformers. I'll save that for the next time I decide to teach myself a lesson. 

Oh well, I chalk it up to me deserving it. Actually, I have so many sayings to justify my purchases its ridiculous..."I deserve it"... "I work hard so I have to play hard"..."the heart wants what it wants"...and my personal favorite, "I can never spend too much money on myself" 

But no worries, its not like I go over budget or anything. I just increase the pj budget to suit my needs. Off to do some online shopping while everyone is asleep and I have no witnesses


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 20, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I want a steamererplexed...just becuase.



Me too! I neeeeeeeeeeed it! 

I keep checking the website hoping they will miraculously be restocked. I actually have a reminder set on my phone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *I want a steamererplexed...just becuase*.


 


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> *Me too! I neeeeeeeeeeed it!*
> 
> I keep checking the website hoping they will miraculously be restocked. I actually have a reminder set on my phone.


 
Now, I Cannot Argue with that! 

Excellent Purchasing/Hair Health Decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2010)

I Hope there are Some Posts today about Massive Amounts of Products Being Used Up in this Thread.

We are 3 Weeks into the New Year.......We have to Start off 'Strong' and Set the Tone for Serious Recovery or by March will be faltering........  And I can't Fail.

So, Let's Stay Focused on our 2010 Mission Statements and Accomplish something


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm back! Here are some pics of our resort and such!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey yall  Just checking in. Sick again  This is weird, I never get sick.


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Hey yall  Just checking in. Sick again  This is weird, I never get sick.




Hey! I hope you feel better. David is sick too, luckily it happened on the flight home, not on the vacation.

BTW did I miss the PJ Forever Doorbuster sale?


----------



## mkd (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Charz, the hotel looks so nice and you look so cute.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Scents are Wonderful.
> 
> Perhaps Che, BM, Eisani (and other frequent users) can tell you ALL the Scents of the Hair Milk they have (along with it's performance).
> 
> For me, the Silky Conditioner was:  Fabulous.





IDareT'sHair said:


> The Coco Lime Smells Wonderful!
> 
> Has Anyone tried the Egyptian Musk?





chebaby said:


> i think Esani likes the egyptian musk smell. kbb sent me a sample of a lotion in that scent and i hated  it. its very strong and manly to me. sultry sandalwood is like a lighter almost sweeter version to me.


I think I have or at least have tried every scent except pomegranate guava, including some from the men's line. 

Egyptian Musk was initially my favorite, but the last time I ordered it didn't smell quite the same. Still pleasant, but not as sultry and sexy. If you like earthy scents or egyptian musk oil, you'll like this one.
Lavendar vanilla HATED  IT. A lot of people like this one, but it smelled just like lavendar vanilla Febreze air effects which I don't like. 
Coco Lime I really like this one, kind of reminds me of key lime pie. Lovely all year round, but especially nice in the spring and summer.
Vanilla Latte MEH. It wasn't vanilla and it damn sure wasn't latte, not sure what that scent it. It's a sweet smell. Me no likey.
Jasmine Lily This was discontinued then brought back for a limited time so I repurchased. I like it. It's light and kinda fresh. Not overpowering or obnoxious.
Cranberry Cocktail LOVE! Smells like candy. My favorite in the summer. It is a very sweet smell, kinda reminds me of sweet tarts or something.
Ginger Spice This was also a discontinued scent that was brought back for a limited time. It's...interesting. not bad, but not my favorite. Wouldn't re-order.
Chamomile Sage I really, really like this scent. It's kind of earthy, yet pleasant. It's strangely addicting for me.
White tea This scent smells pretty much the same anywhere you get it from. It's an accurate interpretation of the scent.
Sultry Sandalwood My feelings are VERY mixed on this one. The first time I ordered, I fell in LOVE! It smelled so nice, so sexy and I like it way better than egyptian musk. When I reordered, it smelled like cedar wood chips and nothing like the original I purchased. I hated it so much I sold it. After I talked to Karen and told her how inconsistent the scent was, she said they never changed the oil or scent and couldn't figure out why mine smelled so different unless someone had accidentally mixed it . She convinced me to try it again and if I didn't like it, just call her and she'd send me something else. I got it and while it didn't smell like my first batch, it definitely didn't smell like the second. It was nice and I liked it but I was still disappointed it wasn't like the first one. *Fab* smelled the first one in my hair one day and was like "NO WAY, that is not sultry sandalwood!" It actually smelled yummy and she and I never agree on scents lol. Rant over 
Bamboo Leaf OOOH, I love it. It was also a discontinued scent. It's light, fresh, green...almost puts me in the mind of honey oatmeal but not as sweet.
Honey Oatmeal Nice, mild, clean scent.
Creamy Coco Mango It's nice, not overpoweringly mango-y. It really is more creamy, and I smell more coconut than mango.
Black Amber From the men's line. Nice earthy scent, kind of like a musk. I love amber anyway.
Vetiver This one was too masculine for me, but very nice. I gave it to my brother and he killed it. 
Island Spice It's soooo softly scented! Just a pleasant, clean scent. Very 
unisex-friendly. 
Luscious Pear I didn't like this one. It smelled too synthetic to me. 
Vanilla Musk Men's line. Nice warm scent. Gave to my sis and she loves it. Unisex.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow Eisani, you wasn't playing when you said you've tried every scent - you really like KBB huh!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Wow Eisani, you wasn't playing when you said you've tried every scent - you really like KBB huh!


I do


----------



## robot. (Jan 20, 2010)

Grr! Remember that new company I told you guys I wrote to last month, asking for samples to review?

Why did they just now write back, saying they'd be happy to have me review. While I'm in braids?! The irony!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

i finished a bottle of kbb hair milk. 
i checked my stash today and honestly i dont have half as much as i thought i did. for 1 i only have 3 kbb hair milks left lol. not 6 like i thought lol. and i sold 90% of my stylers so i dont have to worry about those.


----------



## robot. (Jan 20, 2010)

Vonnie, yeah, they're senegalese.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Eisani, the sultry sandalwood is still jacked lol. i have a bottle that i swear is really the egyptan musk smell. it is very strong like a man, and not in a good way. the bottle i had before that was very sexy and yummy, soft and almost sweet. i wont order that scent again lol.

im almost finished my bottle of organix coconut milk conditioner. at first i said this would be a repurchase but i dont think it will. this conditioner is hit and miss, sometimes i get super soft/strong hair and other times it strips my hair. i read the back of the bottle and it says the conditioner gently cleans the hair 

since i am finished my kbb hair milk now i will be using darcys botanicals pach kernal hydrating milk.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Charz I'm glad you had a nice time.  That place is gorgeous, I really like the pyramid shape.  You looked great and rested.

Can't wait until my ski weekend next month.  Get to see Chrisette Michelle, Trey Songz, Musiq Soulchild in concert while I'm there.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Eisani, the sultry sandalwood is still jacked lol. i have a bottle that i swear is really the egyptan musk smell. it is very strong like a man, and not in a good way. the bottle i had before that was very sexy and yummy, soft and almost sweet. i wont order that scent again lol.
> 
> *im almost finished my bottle of organix coconut milk conditioner. at first i said this would be a repurchase but i dont think it will. this conditioner is hit and miss, sometimes i get super soft/strong hair and other times it strips my hair. i read the back of the bottle and it says the conditioner gently cleans the hair*
> 
> since i am finished my kbb hair milk now i will be using darcys botanicals pach kernal hydrating milk.



I wanted to like the bottle of Organix conditioner, but it was a miss. The first day I was wow'd by the smell and then after a few days of cowashing it made my hair feel blah 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz I'm glad you had a nice time.  That place is gorgeous, I really like the pyramid shape.  You looked great and rested.
> 
> *Can't wait until my ski weekend next month.  Get to see Chrisette Michelle, Trey Songz, Musiq Soulchild in concert while I'm there.*



I love Musiq Soulchild!



ROBOTxcore said:


> Grr! Remember that new company I told you guys I wrote to last month, asking for samples to review?
> 
> Why did they just now write back, saying they'd be happy to have me review. While I'm in braids?! The irony!



Oh the irony!! What company and which products?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 20, 2010)

my hair is so oily! I cant take it! Im going to wash my hair tonight (no time for a pre-poo ) with Jasmine's shampoo (I should finish this tonight -- fingers crossed!) and condition with her rinse. Ill DC with banana brulee with some ayurvedic powders mixed.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

im so excited...my NOOK has shipped. yaaaayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so excited...my NOOK has shipped. yaaaayyyy!!!!!!



What is NOOK?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so excited...my NOOK has shipped. yaaaayyyy!!!!!!




Wow I'm jealous - that e-reader is very sexy and stylish! 

I'm waiting for Apple to launch their e-reader, although I'm rather scared to hear what the price will be! 

Charzboss here is the nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 20, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Wow I'm jealous - that e-reader is very sexy and stylish!
> 
> I'm waiting for Apple to launch their e-reader, although I'm rather scared hear what the price will be!
> 
> *Charzboss here is the nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/*



Ooooooh that looks gooooood. I want one!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

yea, its an e-reader. it wasnt planned to ship until feb. 1, so im glad it shipped a few days early. hope i get it by this friday or saturday.
i can see me know deep conditioning, surfing the web and reading at the sme time


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What is NOOK?



I saw one of those at Barnes and Noble and I was very impressed 
I want one!


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea, its an e-reader. it wasnt planned to ship until feb. 1, so im glad it shipped a few days early. hope i get it by this friday or saturday.
> i can see me know deep conditioning, surfing the web and reading at the sme time




Wow Che you ballin!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Wow Che you ballin!


 hahahahaha no i wish. it was a b-day gift but it was on back order so i had to wait.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi .........


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hahahahaha no i wish. it was a b-day gift but it was on back order so i had to wait.



Was it a long wait? I think they underestimated how many people would order this. It would be great if my school textbooks were available on this contraption.



lamaravilla said:


> Hi .........



Hey lamaravilla!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi .........


 
Girl, I missed you and was worried about you! 

How've You Been?  And What's Going on with your Hair???


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hi .........




Bling Bling!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Ya'll What's Up?  *Da' Boss is Back!*  Welcome. Welcome. (You were missed).  Funn'n & Sunn'n

Eisani:  Feel Better Soon. 

_*you got pj's all standing in line for the inventory blow-out sale celebration*_


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2010)

Lamaravilla sent me a ton of Jessicurl! I only sent a 4 ounce container to be filled cuz I didn't wanna be greedy. But to my surprise she filled that one up for me and also filled a 16 ounce old Sitrinillah container with it too! And she sent me some Flora by Gucci Perfume! I'm on Ebay and bout to buy me a full size with my soon-to-be-expired "Ebay bucks".

Thank you


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Was it a long wait? I think they underestimated how many people would order this. It would be great if my school textbooks were available on this contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lamaravilla!


 we ordered it in december so it wasnt to long. about a month, but it flew by
i think sony has an e-reader where you can download textbooks.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lamaravilla sent me a ton of Jessicurl! I only sent a 4 ounce container to be filled cuz I didn't wanna be greedy. But to my surprise she filled that one up for me and also filled a 16 ounce old Sitrinillah container with it too! And she sent me some Flora by Gucci Perfume! I'm on Ebay and bout to buy me a full size with my soon-to-be-expired "Ebay bucks".
> 
> Thank you



 You're welcome, and thank you for all my goodies you sent me too


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 20, 2010)

I LOVE Flora by Gucci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Charzboss said:


> Lamaravilla sent me a ton of Jessicurl! I only sent a 4 ounce container to be filled cuz I didn't wanna be greedy. But to my surprise she filled that one up for me and also filled a 16 ounce old Sitrinillah container with it too! *And she sent me some Flora by Gucci Perfume! *I'm on Ebay and bout to buy me a full size with my soon-to-be-expired "Ebay bucks".
> 
> Thank you


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I missed you and was worried about you!
> 
> How've You Been?  And What's Going on with your Hair???



I'm good! My hair is even better.

I gave up on that Afroveda cocolatte, threw it out. I used up some Pantene conditioners. Now I'm working on some Garnier leave ins that I have. I was so made yesterday, I used the Garnier sleek and shine leave in and my head was a hot flaky mess. If I would have shook my head to hard Florida would have been shut down due to a blizzard


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I'm good! My hair is even better.
> 
> I gave up on that Afroveda cocolatte, threw it out. I used up some Pantene conditioners. Now I'm working on some Garnier leave ins that I have. I was so made yesterday, I used the Garnier sleek and shine leave in and my head was a hot flaky mess. If I would have shook my head to hard Florida would have been shut down due to a blizzard


 
I'm Glad You're Back Sis!

You got me looking All Side-Eyed at that Cocolatte 

I keep reaching over it for something else. I'll use it up.  I'm under a wig anyway, so it won't matter


----------



## natura87 (Jan 20, 2010)

I havent finished my twists from yesterday but what I have done so far looks really good. My best yet Yay almond butter. I will post pics when I finish/ figure out how .


----------



## robot. (Jan 20, 2010)

Lamara, I've missed you!

BostonMaria, the name of the line is Tea & Honey Products (IIRC). My sister-in-law was in some program with the woman who created it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 20, 2010)

I just finished a bottle of shampoo from Jasmine's!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Glad You're Back Sis!
> 
> You got me looking All Side-Eyed at that Cocolatte
> 
> I keep reaching over it for something else. I'll use it up.  I'm under a wig anyway, so it won't matter



Awww thanks!  Glad to be back, now I just need to stay out of mess. 

You need to not use it, it smells sickeningly sweet 



ROBOTxcore said:


> Lamara, I've missed you!
> 
> BostonMaria, the name of the line is Tea & Honey Products (IIRC). My sister-in-law was in some program with the woman who created it.



I missed you too girl! I saw your pic of the braids, you so purty!


----------



## robot. (Jan 20, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Awww thanks!  Glad to be back, now I just need to stay out of mess.
> 
> You need to not use it, it smells sickeningly sweet
> 
> ...



Thank you! Not according to this one crazy old hag, tho'...


----------



## mkd (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Lamara!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

lmao robot, what the ole hag say????


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 20, 2010)

I finished:

Kerasilk silk leave in
Joico Kpak reconstructor
Philip B cream rinse

First 2 are repurchases.  The last is not.


----------



## robot. (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lmao robot, what the ole hag say????



look at my profile.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 20, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.



*unlurks*

WOW. 
For what it's worth, I think you're pretty too.

*relurks*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Thank you! Not according to this one crazy old hag, tho'...



WTH!!!! What'd you say to her


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi Lamara!!!!!!



Hi doll!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.


 am i even reading that right
you know youre beautiful
you musta got under her skin


----------



## natura87 (Jan 20, 2010)

How long do you guys keep mini twists in..?


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

As soon as I decide to leave my house this evening I get in a car accident. FML  

I've had 4 plaits I've been wearing under a snood since the other day. I washed and detangled w/Elucence clarifying then DC'd w/SSI Fortifying Hair Maque. I then used some Bio.Star Wheat Germ leave in I found and sealed w/Hairveda Avosoya oil. My hair is STILL soft and smells like the SSI.

I'm so grateful for full coverage insurance, dropped my car off @ the body shop and the rental car company picked me up. Nothing to pay out of pocket. Still sore and even more tired now though   Goodnight y'all. I keep singin Bebe Winans and Anita Baker to myself "Aint' no need of worrying what the night is gonna bring/it'll be all over in the morning"


----------



## natura87 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eisani said:


> As soon as I decide to leave my house this evening I get in a car accident. FML
> 
> I've had 4 plaits I've been *wearing under a snood* since the other day. I washed and detangled w/Elucence clarifying then DC'd w/SSI Fortifying Hair Maque. I then used some Bio.Star Wheat Germ leave in I found and sealed w/Hairveda Avosoya oil. My hair is STILL soft and smells like the SSI.
> 
> I'm so grateful for full coverage insurance, dropped my car off @ the body shop and the rental car company picked me up. Nothing to pay out of pocket. Still sore and even more tired now though  Goodnight y'all. I keep singin Bebe Winans and Anita Baker to myself "Aint' no need of worrying what the night is gonna bring/it'll be all over in the morning"


 
What is a snood?


----------



## mkd (Jan 20, 2010)

Eisani said:


> As soon as I decide to leave my house this evening I get in a car accident. FML
> 
> I've had 4 plaits I've been wearing under a snood since the other day. I washed and detangled w/Elucence clarifying then DC'd w/SSI Fortifying Hair Maque. I then used some Bio.Star Wheat Germ leave in I found and sealed w/Hairveda Avosoya oil. My hair is STILL soft and smells like the SSI.
> 
> I'm so grateful for full coverage insurance, dropped my car off @ the body shop and the rental car company picked me up. Nothing to pay out of pocket. Still sore and even more tired now though  Goodnight y'all. *I keep singin Bebe Winans and Anita Baker to myself "Aint' no need of worrying what the night is gonna bring/it'll be all over in the morning"*




I am sorry to hear about your accident and so glad no one was hurt.  The bolded is so true


----------



## robot. (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *unlurks*
> 
> WOW.
> For what it's worth, I think you're pretty too.
> ...


Thank you. 


lamaravilla said:


> WTH!!!! What'd you say to her


Girl, get on AIM or give me yo' email.


chebaby said:


> am i even reading that right
> you know youre beautiful
> you musta got under her skin


Oh, I know I'm cute. *two snaps*


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

natura87 said:


> What is a snood?


Like big hair nets. You've seen them before, I'm sure. Check out the link.
http://www.haircoverings.com/snoods.html


----------



## natura87 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Like big hair nets. You've seen them before, I'm sure. Check out the link.
> http://www.haircoverings.com/snoods.html


 

Ohhhhh...i get it. I pictured like a snail or something.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so excited...my NOOK has shipped. yaaaayyyy!!!!!!




 I got mine on Monday!!! I was so excited, too!!! I love it!!!!! My work week is done so I'm going in the morning to get my case!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lamaravilla sent me a ton of Jessicurl! I only sent a 4 ounce container to be filled cuz I didn't wanna be greedy. But to my surprise she filled that one up for me and also filled a 16 ounce old Sitrinillah container with it too! And she sent me some *Flora by Gucci Perfume*! I'm on Ebay and bout to buy me a full size with my soon-to-be-expired "Ebay bucks".
> 
> Thank you



Hey, Boss!!!! 
I got a sample of that from Sephora and got the full size with the quickness!!! Love it!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lmao robot, what the ole hag say????





ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.



  Well, damn, that was rude!!

She needs a quick:hardslap:!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 20, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I got mine on Monday!!! I was so excited, too!!! I love it!!!!! My work week is done so I'm going in the morning to get my case!!!


 did you download books already? which ones you get?
i want to case that opens like a book but they are like $50. thats too much money lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> did you download books already? which ones you get?
> i want to case that opens like a book but they are like $50. thats too much money lol.



_I didn't download any yet. I can't decide, I want so many!! LOL 
Which ones are you getting first?
Thats the case I want, too. 
_


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 20, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.



wow, just wow.....


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 20, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.



Whoa! What happened? Did she really get banned? erplexed
She lost some hair products that she accidentally threw away and a few of us here sent her some conditioners. She seemed like such a nice young lady.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.


I just saw that. WOW!!! LMAO  She never would've said it to your face though...people kill me.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Whoa! What happened? Did she really get banned? erplexed
> She lost some hair products that she accidentally threw away and a few of us here sent her some conditioners. She seemed like such a nice young lady.


Yea, I still don't buy that story . Maybe it's just the PJ in me. Doesn't matter, the ones that gave out of the kindness of their hearts will be blessed, regardless of the intentions of the OP.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 20, 2010)

^^What did she get banned for?  She was a little "off" anyway.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, damn, that was rude!!
> 
> She needs a quick:hardslap:!!!


 That was beyond rude..thats childish. Why would an adult say something like that? What would possess a grown woman to say that?


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> look at my profile.





That seemed to come out of nowhere! That level of virulence seems uncalled for. She was suspected of being a troll anyway. Her threads were always... I dunno... "off" is a good word for it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 21, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Me too! I neeeeeeeeeeed it!
> 
> I keep checking the website hoping they will miraculously be restocked. I actually have a reminder set on my phone.


 
Ms_Coco call them and have mark put you on the waiting list, I paid for it via paypal but once they come in the ones on the waiting list have first dibs on the incoming machines.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> _I didn't download any yet. I can't decide, I want so many!! LOL _
> _Which ones are you getting first?_
> _Thats the case I want, too. _


 i have no idea lol. i want all of walter mosely books and i want to see what free books they have.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

i was just about to give away my curls quench moisturizer but i mixed it with water and juices and berries and that mix is amazing.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2010)

Eisani said:


> As soon as I decide to leave my house this evening I get in a car accident. FML
> 
> I've had 4 plaits I've been wearing under a snood since the other day. I washed and detangled w/Elucence clarifying then DC'd w/SSI Fortifying Hair Maque. I then used some Bio.Star Wheat Germ leave in I found and sealed w/Hairveda Avosoya oil. My hair is STILL soft and smells like the SSI.
> 
> I'm so grateful for full coverage insurance, dropped my car off @ the body shop and the rental car company picked me up. Nothing to pay out of pocket. Still sore and even more tired now though  Goodnight y'all. I keep singin Bebe Winans and Anita Baker to myself "Aint' no need of worrying what the night is gonna bring/it'll be all over in the morning"


 
I'm happy your are alright.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2010)

Che & Brownie--I'm thinking of getting an e-reader but I don't know if it will work for me.  I'm one to print stuff off rather than read them on the computer. My recycling bin is always full at work. So IDK. 

Eisani--I'm happy to hear that you & your family are okay.

I finished a bottle of amla oil yesterday. I have another bottle. I also finished a Shikai Everyday Condish.  I have one more.  Just when I think I'm done with that condish I find another bottle .  That's okay though since it's a staple.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 21, 2010)

Eisani, im sorry that happened to you and i hope you are ok. 

Hey everybody, ive been lurking, nothing has really changed with me. Im using up my hair products. Truth be told i just lost interest in hair. I don't know if its permanent or a phase but i hardly come to the hair forum anymore. I will peak in every once in a while to see how everybody is doing.


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

Come on Qhemet! Come out with that DC!


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

I used up my Hairveda ACV Rinse and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 21, 2010)

hello ladies. Like Colocha, I'm more into lurker mode. School has been keeping me so busy and I don't even have time to steam my hair *cries*
I've been using it up a lot of stuff so that's good...
I've also been doing more rollersets because I don't have time during the week to wear it loose...I completely forgot that I was participating in the delicious deep conditioning


----------



## Eisani (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, I wanna buy 2 bottles of GVP Conditioning Balm (Biolage knock-off). They're $5/ea and I think I will since I'm getting rid of a few things. I can buy 2, I got rid of 6 KBB and 2 Curl Junkie items.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 21, 2010)

I've nearly finished my Lacio Lacio leave in, I've replaced it with the Pureology Instant Repair Leave in, which on first inspection felt lovely in my hair.  I've not used it on freshly washed hair I just rubbed a bit in my ends! True test of course will be when I actually use it.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 21, 2010)

Trying to finish my almond butter with these mini twists I have working on for the past few days


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

Must...stay out...of ... the Weave thread...


----------



## mkd (Jan 21, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Must...stay out...of ... the Weave thread...


 That is how I feel about the half wig thread.


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

I want this case!!!!

http://yazmo.com/prosoftsidedrollingcosmeticcasewtraysts-100.aspx


----------



## Eisani (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I want this case!!!!
> 
> http://yazmo.com/prosoftsidedrollingcosmeticcasewtraysts-100.aspx


Now why you go and do dat? I need a new case soooo bad...


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> That is how I feel about the half wig thread.



At least I could justify buying a half-wig...the weave thread got me looking at the kinky curly extensions which cost between $200-$300!  

The sad part is I'm actually considering it! 

*backs out of weave thread*


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Eisani said:


> As soon as I decide to leave my house this evening I get in a car accident. FML
> 
> I've had 4 plaits I've been wearing under a snood since the other day. I washed and detangled w/Elucence clarifying then DC'd w/SSI Fortifying Hair Maque. I then used some Bio.Star Wheat Germ leave in I found and sealed w/Hairveda Avosoya oil. My hair is STILL soft and smells like the SSI.
> 
> I'm so grateful for full coverage insurance, dropped my car off @ the body shop and the rental car company picked me up. Nothing to pay out of pocket. Still sore and even more tired now though   Goodnight y'all. I keep singin Bebe Winans and Anita Baker to myself "Aint' no need of worrying what the night is gonna bring/it'll be all over in the morning"



Sorry to hear about the accident.  I hope you feel better.  I know my accident wasn't bad but I was shaken up and sore.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I want this case!!!!
> 
> http://yazmo.com/prosoftsidedrollingcosmeticcasewtraysts-100.aspx



OMG how awesome is that?!! I would love one of those. 



MrsdeReyes said:


> At least I could justify buying a half-wig...the weave thread got me looking at the kinky curly extensions which cost between $200-$300!
> 
> The sad part is I'm actually considering it!
> 
> *backs out of weave thread*



Don't do it! LOL


----------



## Eisani (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just on Meow's website  I only ordered samples of all of the shadows in the Egyptian Eye of Horus collection.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 21, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I was just on Meow's website  I only ordered samples of all of the shadows in the Egyptian Eye of Horus collection.



Who's Meow? and what website is this? enquiring minds wanna know LOL


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG how awesome is that?!! I would love one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't do it! LOL*



...I was just on kijiji checking out hairstylists (where I live there are many Africans but very few salons). I found this stylist that will come to your home! I emailed a bunch asking for pictures.

Maybe if I buy a cheaper brand of hair...?  Hmmm...then I wouldn't need to spend on product for a while..... 

I'm trying to justify it to myself. It's almost working!


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I was just on Meow's website  I only ordered samples of all of the shadows in the Egyptian Eye of Horus collection.



 I got 8 samples of foundation......


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 21, 2010)

what did I miss????!!!




natura87 said:


> That was beyond rude..thats childish. Why would an adult say something like that? What would possess a grown woman to say that?


 


MrsdeReyes said:


> That seemed to come out of nowhere! That level of virulence seems uncalled for. She was suspected of being a troll anyway. Her threads were always... I dunno... "off" is a good word for it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got 8 samples of foundation......



I was gonna do that, but I decided not to . . . I'm really trying to be good


----------



## robot. (Jan 21, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> How cute is this!?
> 
> http://zhkingdom.en.made-in-china.c...China-Mini-Hair-Facial-Steamer-KD-2328A-.html



You guys thing this little steamer is legit?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 21, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You guys thing this little steamer is legit?



I think Traycee has one of those, check her blog. I want the one that everyone else has.

Robot did you like the spacells face mitt? Is it working out for you?


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I was gonna do that, but I decided not to . . . I'm really trying to be good




It's only a buck a sample and free shipping. If your gonna do it, it might as well be now.

Once they get popular they will raise their prices so I am tryin to see if I like them while the promotions are flowing.

Bare essentials made my face burn, so if I can find a mineral makeup that is good for my skin I will be happy.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 21, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> You guys thing this little steamer is legit?



The steamer looks authentic, but what sort of site is that - it looks very strange!?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's only a buck a sample and free shipping. If your gonna do it, it might as well be now.
> 
> Once they get popular they will raise their prices so I am tryin to see if I like them while the promotions are flowing.
> 
> *Bare essentials made my face burn, so if I can find a mineral makeup that is good for my skin I will be happy.*



This is why I didn't do it, I have not had any luck with mineral makeup in the past  Makes me itch and break out.


----------



## robot. (Jan 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I think Traycee has one of those, check her blog. I want the one that everyone else has.
> 
> Robot did you like the spacells face mitt? Is it working out for you?



I didn't like it! At all! I really wanted to, too! On some parts of my face it feels really good and on others, it's too harsh. It made my skin feel _really_ weird while rinsing, I can't describe it.

I've had better luck with the little scublets that come with the new L'Oreal cleansers! So soft and cute, but a little too small. So, I ordered a bigger one from eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/Blackhead-Remov..._Care_test?hash=item2558563acf#ht_4952wt_1167

I really wanted a blue one, but of course they were all sold out.


----------



## robot. (Jan 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> The steamer looks authentic, but what sort of site is that - it looks very strange!?



I think it's a wholesale site.


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> This is why I didn't do it, I have not had any luck with mineral makeup in the past  Makes me itch and break out.




Well the meow stuff doesn't have the talc or the bismuth which are supposedly are the itchy culprits.

I only spent 11 bucks for the 8 foundations, 2 finishing powders and a bronzer.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

hi ladies
i co washed my hair today with AO WC. i mixed it with a healthy amount of evoo, jbco and honey. this conditioner will not be a repurchase. it still makes my hair frizzy but it does make my hair soft. with the added oils it detangled like a breeze but i still wont buy it again.
and the smell....ewww. i can still smell it even though i have something in my hair that smells like cofee and hello sweet thang. that smell still overpowers it. darn shame lol.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Che & Brownie--I'm thinking of getting an e-reader but I don't know if it will work for me. I'm one to print stuff off rather than read them on the computer. My recycling bin is always full at work. So IDK.
> 
> .


mine came today im so excited to charge and use it.
at first i wasnt interested in it because i like having an actual book in my hand, turning the pages and what not. but books are so much cheaper with an ereader and you will always have it on you. so anytime you get a break you can just pull it out and read a number of books. after a while it really does pay for itself.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^What will be your first book that you download? 

I want an e reader simply because I really don't have enough space for anymore books. I will miss the feel of books but I'm sure I'll get over it!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^What will be your first book that you download?
> 
> I want an e reader simply because I really don't have enough space for anymore books. I will miss the feel of books but I'm sure I'll get over it!


 right now im reading the easy rawlins books by walter mosely so im going to get all of those. right now im also into james patterson so i plan on getting his alex cross books too. im in to mysteries these days.
i also cant wait until eric jerome dickey comes out with his next book.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

my stash of co wash conditioners are almost gone. and i have decided that after all of my cvs and drug store conditioners are gone i will no longer purchase any of them. i co wash everyday now and i realize that conditioners with cones only make my hair feel silky that day but will dry my hair out because no more moisture can get in. 
so my staple co wash conditioners will be:
trader joes nourish spa
giovanni deeper moisture
AO GPB
AO HSR
AO blue camomile
oyin honey hemp(this is also a deep treat)


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^What will be your first book that you download?
> 
> *I want an e reader simply because I really don't have enough space for anymore books*. I will miss the feel of books but I'm sure I'll get over it!



That's a good point and something I should consider. I'll remember that for the future.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I  finally finished my twists but the almond butter from TNS remains. Its never ending!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I want this case!!!!
> 
> http://yazmo.com/prosoftsidedrollingcosmeticcasewtraysts-100.aspx


 
You can find the bag somewhere cheaper, they are a rip off, did you see the coastal scents palettes on there for $40 and $50, lawd have mercy.


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You can find the bag somewhere cheaper, they are a rip off, did you see the coastal scents palettes on there for $40 and $50, lawd have mercy.



I'm not sure about the coastal scents stuff, but I can't find anything comparable to these cases.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not sure about the coastal scents stuff, but I can't find anything comparable to these cases.


 
Coastal scents makeup palettes are about $18-$21. You can get them on ebay cheaper(all these palettes come from the same company in hong kong). I know your not looking at that, but when i saw that it was like a big red flag. They maybe charging double for that bag.


----------



## Charz (Jan 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Coastal scents makeup palettes are about $18-$21. You can get them on ebay cheaper(all these palettes come from the same company in hong kong). I know your not looking at that, but when i saw that it was like a big red flag. They maybe charging double for that bag.



Ohhh!! Well I checked EBAY and the prices were the same


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 21, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Ohhh!! Well I checked EBAY and the prices were the same


 
Dang, it is a nice bag though. at our faces.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 21, 2010)

Robot- I'm sorry ole girl was extra rude to you.  I think you look lovely.

I retwisted the front of my hair today with KCKT and SSI- Seyani Butter.  They fell really soft.  I will not repurchase the KCKT (a gift from my PJ mom) I have better leave-ins with KBB hair milk/nectar.

I found a box of hair products from when I moved.  I have 4 bottles of the bootleg oil, 3/4 bottle of Lottabody liter size, Motions styling products, and some bath gel samples.  I also found a Jane Carter Styling spray for use with curling iron (must be from mom) that I can't find another use for so I'm going to toss it.

My heat cap or Jasmine's still haven't come.  This is really showing me how I need to stop ordering stuff.  But I love getting packages in the mail.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 21, 2010)

I got my nook today. I am currently reading Resurrecting Midnight by Eric Jerome Dickey. I have been trying to read this book for weeks, and I just never had the time to get into it. I'll try it out for a little while on the Nook, and if it doesn't grow on me, I'll give it to my little sister. She is dying to have one.

I guess the PJ Forever Doorbuster Sale was not missed after all


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

my hairveda should be hear tomorrow. i ordered the green tea butter and the hydrosilica spray. i need sprays to mist my hair before bed and im out of my ojon mist so i have been using a mix of juices and berries, water and curls quench moisturizer. i like this mix but i dont want to have to buy two products to make one mix lol. so im trying to find another mix i love.
i love j&b but it get kinda sticky sometimes.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

TamedTresses said:


> I got my nook today. I am currently reading *Resurrecting Midnight by Eric Jerome Dickey*. I have been trying to read this book for weeks, and I just never had the time to get into it. I'll try it out for a little while on the Nook, and if it doesn't grow on me, I'll give it to my little sister. She is dying to have one.
> 
> I guess the PJ Forever Doorbuster Sale was not missed after all


 he is my fave author. when i tell you i ran, grabbed, and kept running when this book came out its no lie lol. i love him. been reading his books since i was 13 and cant wait until the next book comes out. and might i add i find Gideon sexy


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 21, 2010)

I was in line at the Fresh Market store and turned around to see a WHOLE stand on Giovanni products. I bought the smooth as silk shampoo and SO threatened to throw it out the window because I was only supposed to get hamburger buns and drinks. I told him i'd (try to) beat the black off him if he threw my $10 bottle of shampoo away.  He told me I was ridiculous for paying that much for shampoo, and now I do feel kind of ridiculous because I don't spend that much for some dang shampoo. I need to learn how to stop compulsively buying.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 21, 2010)

chebaby said:


> he is my fave author. when i tell you i ran, grabbed, and kept running when this book came out its no lie lol. i love him. been reading his books since i was 13 and cant wait until the next book comes out. and might i add i find Gideon sexy


 

Yep! It's that delicious...He is one of my fave authors too. I have read all of his books and I got hooked on the Gideon series even though I was sure that all the fighting wasn't my cup of tea. Can't wait to find the time to really get into this book.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 21, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I was in line at the Fresh Market store and turned around to see a WHOLE stand on Giovanni products. I bought the smooth as silk shampoo and SO threatened to throw it out the window because I was only supposed to get hamburger buns and drinks. I told him i'd (try to) beat the black off him if he threw my $10 bottle of shampoo away.  He told me I was ridiculous for paying that much for shampoo, and now I do feel kind of ridiculous because I don't spend that much for some dang shampoo. I need to learn how to stop compulsively buying.


 
Don't feel ridiculous, it happens to the best of us. The trick is to buy it when he is not around, and stick it in with the rest of your hair products. If he asks you the price, don't tell him...plain and simple


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


> I was in line at the Fresh Market store and turned around to see a WHOLE stand on Giovanni products. I bought the smooth as silk shampoo and SO threatened to throw it out the window because I was only supposed to get hamburger buns and drinks. I told him i'd (try to) beat the black off him if he threw my $10 bottle of shampoo away.  He told me I was ridiculous for paying that much for shampoo, and now I do feel kind of ridiculous because I don't spend that much for some dang shampoo. I need to learn how to stop compulsively buying.


 i havent tried this shampoo but the conditioners are


TamedTresses said:


> Yep! It's that delicious...He is one of my fave authors too. I have read all of his books and I got hooked on the Gideon series even though I was sure that all the fighting wasn't my cup of tea. Can't wait to find the time to really get into this book.


 the fighting is what i love. i find myself on the edge of my seat everytime i think gideon will die. if he ends the series with gideon dead i will seriously cry. i was surprised when he made the change from black love to.....mystery or thriller(whatever this is) but he did it well.


----------



## mkd (Jan 21, 2010)

chebaby said:


> right now im reading the easy rawlins books by walter mosely so im going to get all of those. right now im also into james patterson so i plan on getting his alex cross books too. im in to mysteries these days.
> i also cant wait until eric jerome dickey comes out with his next book.


 Che, I like both series, Easy Rawlins and all James Patterson novels as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2010)

Eric Jerome Dickey writes mysteries now? I am so out of the loop. I like James Patterson, John Grisham, Patrica Cornwell, Mary Higgins Clark, and Sue Grafton books.  Obviously I looooove mysteries.  I like Walter Moseley's books too. I need to get my behind off the net and back to reading.


----------



## mkd (Jan 21, 2010)

Shay, I love Mary Higgins Clark and Sue Grafton too  I am now on a Jodi Picoult kick, I have read like 5 of her novels in a row.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

im jotting down these names so i can look into their books.


----------



## mkd (Jan 21, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im jotting down these names so i can look into their books.


 Next thing you know, we'll be swapping books 

I also really like Mary Monroe books.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm so out the loop on mystery novels and EJD.  Things were becoming a lil predictable and boring.  I've started easing back into Sci-fi (Tananarive Due) and a few AA authors.  Have to go passed BN and check out things.  Nook sounds environmentally friendly as well.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

im going to get all of james pattersons first books.
and im going to branch out and start reading anything that catches my eye. at one point i only read AA books. but i got outta that lol.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Shay, I love Mary Higgins Clark and Sue Grafton too  I am now on a Jodi Picoult kick, I have read like 5 of her novels in a row.



Jodi Picoult IS AWESOME!!!!! Make sure to read The Pact, My Sister's Keeper (so much better than that retarded movie), Keeping Faith, Plain Truth, Picture Perfect, Second Glance, Salem Falls, and The Tenth Circle.

You know what, just read all her books  she is very good at making her audience feel raw emotions.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 21, 2010)

Does no one like Dean Koontz? He is my favorite of all time. He is a master storyteller, even better than Stephen King when King was still a drunk


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 21, 2010)

EJD books are on sale at barnes & noble. 84% off, some hardcover books are $3.99.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Eric Jerome Dickey writes mysteries now? I am so out of the loop. I like James Patterson, John Grisham, Patrica Cornwell, Mary Higgins Clark, and Sue Grafton books. Obviously I looooove mysteries. I like Walter Moseley's books too. I need to get my behind off the net and back to reading.


 
Oh my like mine PJ in book too. I love mystery book I love James Patterson, Dickey, Grisham too!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Does no one like Dean Koontz? He is my favorite of all time. He is a master storyteller, even better than Stephen King when King was still a drunk


 my mom loves koontz. i have never read his books though. i think my brother loves his books too.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not really think that Qhemet honeybush tea gel and Paul Mitchell Supersculpt glaze should be mixed...it looks like phlegm. Here I am trying to finish up my Qhemet sample and I say "hey why not just throw the glaze in and drop a step".

No. Never again.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^^^ewwwww lmao

anyway i learned my lesson about using a leave in conditioner that does not contain water. not a good idea. it worked good at first, my hair was soft and fluffy but as each hour goes by my hair gets dryer and dryer lol. oh well, lesson learned. tomorrow its back to my first love kbb hair milk.


----------



## mkd (Jan 21, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Jodi Picoult IS AWESOME!!!!! Make sure to read The Pact, My Sister's Keeper (so much better than that retarded movie), Keeping Faith, Plain Truth, Picture Perfect, Second Glance, Salem Falls, and The Tenth Circle.
> 
> You know what, just read all her books  she is very good at making her audience feel raw emotions.


 I have read the pact, nineteen minutes, vanishing acts, harvesting the heart (love this one), and not easily broken (i think that the name of it, its the one with the little girl willow), I am starting the tenth circle now


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Eric Jerome Dickey writes mysteries now? I am so out of the loop. I like *James Patterson, John Grisham, Patrica Cornwell, Mary Higgins Clark, and Sue Grafton books*.  Obviously I looooove mysteries.  I like Walter Moseley's books too. I need to get my behind off the net and back to reading.



 So do I!!!! I have all of their books!!

 I'm about to get under the dryer with my nook in about 45 minutes!! 

Oh, I used up Aveda DR shampoo (repurchase), Elucence Clarifying, and SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

I've decided to invest in some weave hair. I found a great website thanks to another poster  (www.indianhair.net) with really reasonable prices. The kicker is that I will be able to use the hair more than once and since I'm transitioning this year, this will really help to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Who's Meow? and what website is this? enquiring minds wanna know LOL


Mineral makeup www.meowcosmetics.com


Charzboss said:


> I got 8 samples of foundation......


I did good, only 2 foundation samples.


----------



## Charz (Jan 22, 2010)

^ Did you get free shipping?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 22, 2010)

Books (and music)were my addiction before anything else.  I would love to go to BN and scour the shelves and discount tables for all kinds of books (Carl Weber, Mary Higgins Clark, EJD, Octavia Butler,among countless others).  I still have to restrain myself when I go in BN.  Recently I started reading young adult books because of the storylines and writing.  If EJD is back on his game I'll definitely have to check him out.  I did enjoy Chasing Destiny.

*The mall is too close.  Have to resist spending money on pay day*


----------



## Charz (Jan 22, 2010)

Hee hee got my 2.5 ounce Flora by Gucci for 32 bucks on Ebay.....

NO MORE SPENDING. I got my check yesterday


----------



## Eisani (Jan 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ Did you get free shipping?


Surely did! Oh, I ordered a half wig last nite too


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

I just bought 8 oz of remy hair. I'm going to get an install next month and I plan on using the hair again more than once. It should pay for itself in the long run. 

Before that I can't wait to try out all the stuff I got from the DR. I got Nacidit olive oil DC, Chocolacio DC, Emergencia DC, Emergencia blow-drying spray con, & Queen Henna garlic DC to name a few. To be fair, I only bought the large size of the Emergencia DC- all the others were the smallest sizes for 'testing' .  I can't wait for wash day tomorrow


----------



## mkd (Jan 22, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Surely did! Oh, I ordered a half wig last nite too


 Which one did you get?  Where did you order from?  I think I am going to go try some on this weekend.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 22, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a cute, short half wig just to add some spice and salsa to my life. Also to scare the crap out of my DH ahahaha I'll walk in the room with a cute bob and he'll faint.

Hey Eisani, Jasmine's is now selling bulk/salon sizes of her products.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Which one did you get?  Where did you order from?  I think I am going to go try some on this weekend.


I bought Tammy from www.apexhairs.com Read good reviews about them so I figured I'd give them a shot. I'll keep you all updated on how the process works out.


BostonMaria said:


> I am thinking about buying a cute, short half wig just to add some spice and salsa to my life. Also to scare the crap out of my DH ahahaha I'll walk in the room with a cute bob and he'll faint.
> 
> Hey Eisani, Jasmine's is now selling bulk/salon sizes of her products.


You said she what???  *Rereads*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 22, 2010)

Did someone already post this from Komaza:

*For A Limited Time Only*

Komaza Care will be offering an amazing body mousse. Perfect for soothing winter dry skin. It also works wonders to heal dry rough feet, elbows, and knees.

Please join Komaza Care in assisting the earthquake victims in Haiti.
For each jar of body mousse purchased 100% of the proceeds will be donated to helping relieve our brothers and sister in Haiti.

During such a traumatic event it is awesome to see so much compassion!
Compassion is what moves us to take action!

Donations will be given to Yele Haiti and Unicef. 

www.komazahaircare.com


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 22, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I bought Tammy from www.apexhairs.com Read good reviews about them so I figured I'd give them a shot. I'll keep you all updated on how the process works out.
> 
> You said she what???  *Rereads*



LMAO
http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/catalog.php/jasmines/ct28085/Bulk_Salon_Sizes

I would love to get a gallon of the Shea Butter Conditioning Cream Rinse/Leave In ($70). But I'll wait.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 22, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> I just bought 8 oz of remy hair. I'm going to get an install next month and I plan on using the hair again more than once. It should pay for itself in the long run.
> 
> Before that I can't wait to try out all the stuff I got from the DR. I got Nacidit olive oil DC, Chocolacio DC, Emergencia DC, Emergencia blow-drying spray con, & Queen Henna garlic DC to name a few. To be fair, I only bought the large size of the Emergencia DC- all the others were the smallest sizes for 'testing' . I can't wait for wash day tomorrow


 
Hey I came back from the DR yesterday too!! I saw a gal at the airport with nice brown hair, maybe it was you lol.
I bought the huge 1/2 gallon size of baba de caracol and La Bomba, Lacio Lacio leave in, La Plancha flat ironing leave-in


----------



## natura87 (Jan 22, 2010)

I really want to use up some of the products I have before I go back to school on Monday, so I plan on doing my moms and sisters hair.

Bantu Knots here we come!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I am thinking about buying a cute, short half wig just to add some spice and salsa to my life. Also to scare the crap out of my DH ahahaha I'll walk in the room with a cute bob and he'll faint.
> 
> Hey Eisani, Jasmine's is now selling bulk/salon sizes of her products.


 

 I havent even tried a sample and now I am looking at the site. Stay Strong !!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2010)

so i got my hairveda in the mail today. and the green tea butter is the same as it was when she was selling it before. i dont see how she reformulated it. its still all loose and gucky lol. i put some on the front of my hair and i still smell that green tea smell and i hate it. i cant wait to try the hydrasilica spray though.

i deep conditioned today on dry hair for an hour with my curl junkie rehab conditioner then co washed with my AO WC mix. tomorrow will be the last of that mix.
so finally i got rid of the curl junkie lol.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 22, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> Hey I came back from the DR yesterday too!! I saw a gal at the airport with nice brown hair, maybe it was you lol.
> I bought the huge 1/2 gallon size of baba de caracol and La Bomba, Lacio Lacio leave in, La Plancha flat ironing leave-in



Oh man everybody is going to DR except ME!!  LOL

My mom got me a jar of La Plancha and I was shocked at how much I liked it. The color isn't very appealing (green) and I didn't think the smell was great either, but amazingly my hair loved it. I have a hard time finding it around here.  Haven't tried Baba de Caracol yet.



chebaby said:


> so i got my hairveda in the mail today. and the green tea butter is the same as it was when she was selling it before. i dont see how she reformulated it. its still all loose and gucky lol. i put some on the front of my hair and i still smell that green tea smell and i hate it. i cant wait to try the hydrasilica spray though.



That stuff smells funky AND made my hair look a mess LOL  I like her gelly though, but the green tea butter is too greasy for me. I gave it away to somebody here on LHCF


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Oh man everybody is going to DR except ME!!  LOL
> 
> My mom got me a jar of La Plancha and I was shocked at how much I liked it. The color isn't very appealing (green) and I didn't think the smell was great either, but amazingly my hair loved it. I have a hard time finding it around here. Haven't tried Baba de Caracol yet.
> 
> ...


 see i used to love it. it kept my relaxed hair moisturized and it diesnt seem greasy on my natural hair but the smell seems worse and its just gucky lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Fellow PJ's What's Up?  I am sitting here with the Last of my Giovanni Nutra-Fix on (I thought I woulda' gotten rid of last week).  Decided to do my Hair tonight instead of in the morning.

I co-washed with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and I have a 6-8 oz bottle of Olive Oil Conditioner (so I used that after the Nutrine).  I recently pulled out all my 'smaller' bottles 8-10 ounces, to start co-washing with to use up, hopefully SOON.

I will steam again this week with my EVOO, AO GPB & L'anza Kukui Nut.  I think I have enough of that for this week (and possibly next weekerplexed).

I Did use up the Nutra-Fix. YAY!  I will use a Vial of the Ceramides.  And that will prolly be it. 

All this Talk of the DR, I pulled out my Salerm 21 B5 Leave-In, and in Honor of all of you that have been there recently, I'll use that this week as my Leave-In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Before that I can't wait to try out all the *stuff I got from the DR. I got Nacidit olive oil DC, Chocolacio DC, Emergencia DC, Emergencia blow-drying spray con, & Queen Henna garlic DC to name a few. To be fair, I only bought the large size of the Emergencia DC- all the others were the smallest sizes for 'testing' . I can't wait for wash day tomorrow *


 
I plan to dabble in a Little Dominican Products as well.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 22, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> Hey I came back from the DR yesterday too!! I saw a gal at the airport with nice brown hair, maybe it was you lol.
> I bought the huge 1/2 gallon size of baba de caracol and La Bomba, Lacio Lacio leave in, La Plancha flat ironing leave-in



 It wasn't me- I left on Sunday. If I could have taken a sample of every hair product I would have! I have enough DC for a looooong time. Plus I know I will be back in a few months.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2010)

man, there is this headband i want and i can only find it online. that sucks. im not gonna order a headband online when thats the only product id get from there.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

I feel so weak, I crumbled and I bought Molton Brown's Hydramasque, that's really it now. I hope!  Seriously if any of you have ever tried Molton Brown's body stuff, the quality of their products are simply gorgeous and the fragrance is to die for. Their hair products are exactly the same rich quality as the skincare range. The masque looks like whipped cream and feels very indulgent.  I can't wait to use it.

I'll be using my Wella Keratin oil this weekend then doing a steam DC then rollerset.


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 22, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> It wasn't me- I left on Sunday. If I could have taken a sample of every hair product I would have! I have enough DC for a looooong time. Plus I know I will be back in a few months.


 Lucky girl! I am way too far to go anytime soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *I feel so weak, I crumbled and I bought Molton Brown's Hydramasque, that's really it now. I hope!*


 
Girl, Don't beat youself up too bad. 

Just keep "Striving" to Do Better.  It's a Struggle.  A Daily Battle.  And One of the Hardest Things I am also attempting to overcome. 

Each Day that You DON'T Purchase Something, You Should Look at it as A Good Day.  Then Each Week etc.....

You Just Have to Keep Pressing On.  Tis All.

We are all Just One BSS or One Click Away from Picking Up that Conditioner, Filling that e-Cart and/or Buying that Last Shampoo on Clearance, when you have 8 Unopened Bottles Sitting At Home.

It's A Struggle.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks hun, you're so right!  The funny thing is I'm actually really bored of buying hair products now and researching and looking at endless things! I've got a good supply of everything I need and I'm not really lusting after anything now so I think I'll be content for a while at least.  Let's hope I don't end up going back to my other habit, clothes bags and shoes!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 22, 2010)

As my little brother turns the living room into a barbershop I am watching the news broadcast about Haitian orphans. It really puts life into perspective.  I am tearing up watching children being handed over to their new parents.My hair isnt that important, especially when there are things like this. I want to do something, and more than just donate $.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Thanks hun, you're so right!  The funny thing is I'm actually really bored of buying hair products now and researching and looking at endless things! I've got a good supply of everything I need and I'm not really lusting after anything now so I think I'll be content for a while at least. *Let's hope I don't end up going back to my other habit, clothes bags and shoes!*


 
Girl, I am so Focused right now on really seeking how ALL THESE 50-11 Products Really Work for Me (instead of endlessly colllecting more). 

It's time for me to stop playing around with _products_, and start focusing on Health & Length.  So, that's my Goal.  And hopefully, using up all these opened products weekly until gone.

IK what you mean about the Purses and Shoes&Boots & Sandals.....Been there done that.  Perfume.  Make-Up. Comforters/Sheets/Towels.  Coats.  _Evening Gowns_.  You name it.  I've OD'd on it allerplexed

But, Seriously though.....I am going to really get down to Hair-Health business.  The next products I will possibly give a Whirl, will be a 'few' (& just a few)
Dominican products.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Don't beat youself up too bad.
> 
> Just keep "Striving" to Do Better. It's a Struggle. A Daily Battle. And One of the Hardest Things I am also attempting to overcome.
> 
> ...


 im so glad you said this lol. i was feeling so bad for buying the hairveda behind yalls back. i didnt even mention it until a few days after i had already purchased it.
but i still cant wait to try the spritz, i think Charz likes it.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I am so Focused right now on really seeking how ALL THESE 50-11 Products Really Work for Me (instead of endlessly colllecting more).
> 
> It's time for me to stop playing around with _products_, and start focusing on Health & Length.  So, that's my Goal.  And hopefully, using up all these opened products weekly until gone.
> 
> ...



lmao @ 'just a few' 

You sound exactly like me, I do all that craziness too!  For real, the key word for 2010 is *FOCUS*.  I'm tired of all the foolishness now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *im so glad you said this lol. i was feeling so bad for buying the hairveda behind yalls back. i didnt even mention it until a few days after i had already purchased it.*
> but i still cant wait to try the spritz, i think Charz likes it.


 
Look At it This Way:  "Think of ALL the STUFF You Wanted to Buy and DIDN'T.

Anyday, you can Walk Away from a Product, is a Good Day.

It's Hard Girl.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so glad you said this lol. i* was feeling so bad for buying the hairveda behind yalls back*. i didnt even mention it until a few days after i had already purchased it.
> but i still cant wait to try the spritz, i think Charz likes it.




I'm sure a lot of y'all are doing that up in here!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure it's probably been discussed in this thread already, but do you guys set yourself a monthly maximum budget for your hair care products. Or do you find you don't need to because of your stash?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm sure a lot of y'all are doing that up in here!


 lmao. this was really the only time i did it. i just couldnt help myself because the green tea butter made a comeback. and im on the hunt for a cheaper version of my ojon mist. i might just have to stick with ojon because i love it so much, a cheaper alternative might not exist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm sure it's probably been discussed in this thread already, *but do you guys set yourself a monthly maximum budget for your hair care products. Or do you find you don't need to because of your stash?*


 
Honestly, I've tried just about every _rationale _to break this 'ugly' addiction. 

This time, Imma simply try to change my Focus.  

And Concentrate on Hair-Health.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm sure it's probably been discussed in this thread already, but do you guys set yourself a monthly maximum budget for your hair care products. Or do you find you don't need to because of your stash?


I never thought about it but now that my transition is over I have an idea what is going to work for my hair and I'm not working with two texture. I don't really think I can stick to a budget. I've always love buying hair products and irl there is no one like me so now that I have you all I'll slow it down a little.


----------



## Minty (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been to busy/tired to post, but I haven't bought anything major, just a new conditioner w/Kukui Nut Oil from Hawaii (found it in Pathmark) figured I could use it to condition after I henna tonight. It has a silky feel to it, but we'll see if it can stand up to the henna treatment. I've only been using Nexxus as a DC lately, and that is not a proper product for Henna. I also have some ORS packs sitting around, but it is not strong enough to counter the acidity of the henna/indigo treatment. 

trying to buy into the whole "procedure over product" idea....yea we'll see.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm sure a lot of y'all are doing that up in here!



 Girl, you know that's true!!! 




ETA: I reupped on my Hydratherma Naturals Oil and Leave In. Both staples.


----------



## mkd (Jan 22, 2010)

I am about  to wash the cassia out of my hair and DC with sintrinillah.  I think I am going to rollerset tonight.

T, thank you so much for the package, I appreciate it so much:blowkiss:


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 22, 2010)

natura87 said:


> As my little brother turns the living room into a barbershop I am watching the news broadcast about Haitian orphans. It really puts life into perspective.  I am tearing up watching children being handed over to their new parents.My hair isnt that important, especially when there are things like this. I want to do something, and more than just donate $.



Me too.
I have gmail, so they have like a live feed of the news from Haiti in a top bar, and it's all so damn sad. There are some miracle survivor stories, but most of it is just sad.

Last week, when I was using my steamer, I felt so bad. Here I am using clean drinking water for my hair, when there are people who don't even have enough to keep them alive. There's a story about a mom who was trapped in her collapsed house with her daughter for five days. The daughter died, but her mom tried to keep her alive by giving her urine to drink, because they had no water. 

It really does put things into perspective. And makes you extra grateful for everything that you do have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, thank you so much for the package, I appreciate it so much*:blowkiss:


 
Enjoy Sis.  May You Enjoy Your Ayrvedic (sp) Travels.

Girl, Try Not to Walk around smelling like Tandoori Chicken or Curry Chicken.

Have you smelled them all?

_*one day i will spell that word right*_


----------



## mkd (Jan 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Enjoy Sis. May You Enjoy Your Ayrvedic (sp) Travels.
> 
> Girl, Try Not to Walk around smelling like Tandoori Chicken or Curry Chicken.
> 
> ...


I haven't smelled them yet.  I want to do it when I get some alone time.  I don't want my husband in my space looking like .  It will take my enjoyment away.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2010)

tomorrow i will finish my AO WC mix as a co wash.
sunday i will finish the last of my ashlii amala as a pre poo/deep condition.
sunday i will also do a braid out(its been a while) with qhemet heavy cream. i used my heavy cream last night and realized how much i missed it. i woke up to soft hair. i wish my hair was long and heavy enough to wake up in the morning and just shake and go lol. but i know i will get there.
i dont think ive ever loved my hair as much as i do now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Eisani, Jasmine's is now selling bulk/salon sizes of her products.


 
 When it's time to reup I will be getting a big ole Shea Butter Conditioning Rinse. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Books (and music)were my addiction before anything else. I would love to go to BN and scour the shelves and discount tables for all kinds of books (Carl Weber, Mary Higgins Clark, EJD, Octavia Butler,among countless others). I still have to restrain myself when I go in BN. Recently I started reading young adult books because of the storylines and writing. If EJD is back on his game I'll definitely have to check him out. I did enjoy Chasing Destiny.
> 
> *The mall is too close. Have to resist spending money on pay day*


I've joined every book club out there. And ycome the library lets you check out 20 books at a time . I've put myself on restriction from the library the past few years.  I need to read what I own first. 



BostonMaria said:


> LMAO
> http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/catalog.php/jasmines/ct28085/Bulk_Salon_Sizes
> 
> I would love to get a gallon of the Shea Butter Conditioning Cream Rinse/Leave In ($70). But I'll wait.


 
I'm there .

Transitioning is not for the faint of heart .


----------



## natura87 (Jan 23, 2010)

Took the extensions out of my neices (she is 5) hair as she slept and washed it this morning. Tell me how and why baby girl went from CBL to a TWA in less than a year? I poo'd with Avalon Organics (lemon) conditioned with Giovanni TTTT ,used KCKT as her leave in with some HE gel for her edges.

I decided to give my sis the rest of the Avalon Organics shampoo, KCKT, a bottle of Giovanni SAS, a trial size of the TTTT poo , Creme hairdress and a satin bonnet. Im getting rid of some of my stash and helping my neice out, so its a win/win situation.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 23, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too.
> I have gmail, so they have like a live feed of the news from Haiti in a top bar, and it's all so damn sad. There are some miracle survivor stories, but most of it is just sad.
> 
> Last week, when I was using my steamer, I felt so bad. Here I am using clean drinking water for my hair, when there are people who don't even have enough to keep them alive. There's a story about a mom who was trapped in her collapsed house with her daughter for five days. The daughter died, but her mom tried to keep her alive by giving her urine to drink, because they had no water.
> ...


 

I graduate soon and I want to go down there, I coudl teach, work in an orphanage, a hospital. I dont care. I just wanna do more than just shoot money at the situation. I wanna get my hands dirty and make a difference. I think the thing that gets me is seeing the kids, some look numb to the pain and their surroundings, and then I think to myself "they are gonna have some serious PTSD."


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 23, 2010)

I did not make a hair purchase this week! Im happy and my pockets are happy.

Ive been using ayurvedic powders and my hair has reduced its shedding. My hair looks better too.

I still need a good trim!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 23, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I did not make a hair purchase this week! Im happy and my pockets are happy.*
> 
> Ive been using ayurvedic powders and my hair has reduced its shedding. My hair looks better too.
> 
> I still need a good trim!


 

Same here! It feels so good to walk past something and be like "Nope, I dont need ya!"


----------



## aluv (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies!!!!  It's been a minute, but I hope all is well with everyone.  I hope that the goals are still being met, as best as they can, Rome wasn't built in a day!!!

Been working like a slave (over 12 hr days, 6 days straight), but managed to keep the hair looking decent, thanks to braidouts and plain ol buns.

I am 9 weeks post and been using Qhemet products -- BTW tried the Ghee and Karkady Mist -- which are staple products.  The Sunshine cutie juice for the hair is a no go and will not be a repurchase; but the butters will be repurchase forever!!!

On the goal front, I have not used up any products, but did manage to give a few boxes to family members and am alot more organized.  Haven't spent any $ on anything not even lunch YAY-- but donated lots of clothes, food & money to Haiti Organizations they really, really need any and everything.

Well got so much to do today, I just finished getting thru over 40 pages -- sheesh!!!!  Just wanted to shout out to a few of you from memory, Eisani I hope you feel much better -- I'm sure a gallon of Jasmines is just the cure LOL; glad to hear your accident was minor and you are covered. BM I see you are enjoying your steamer!!! , Charz welcome back -- you and beau looked great hope vcay was special, LM don't disappear w/o telling someone, Robot your hair is gorgeous and so are u -- I got something for that ole bag, IDTH (T), thanks for your pm and keeping in touch; stay on point u are doing well and I love the encouragement you are giving, LC hope u check in even tho your new luv is elsewhere, Chebaby keep reporting in -- I am loving how soft AOHC makes make hair feel and I love Hairveda's green tea!!!, Shay hope transitioning continues to go well -- I may be pming u for tea rinsing tips, MKD keep away from the weaves unless u can work it into part of your goals. To all of the other Ladies in here -- I didn't forget u -- just got to go + my post is already tooooooo long.......

PS I read all of the EJD, Walter Mosley and Dean Koontz books.  Thanks for the posts on other authors; some I wasn't familiar with.  I can now get back to reading to occupy my time and keep from shopping !!!! 

Have a great weekend and a great week -- stay focused on your goals!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

aluv said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!! It's been a minute, but I hope all is well with everyone. I hope that the goals are still being met, as best as they can, Rome wasn't built in a day!!!
> 
> Been working like a slave (over 12 hr days, 6 days straight), but managed to keep the hair looking decent, thanks to braidouts and plain ol buns.
> 
> ...


 
Awww Aluv!  Thanks for Checking in and keeping us Updated.  Good Job using up stuff and being frugal when making purchasing decisions. 

If we all could make "better and informed decisions" it is my belief, it will substantially Cut Down on the Amount of Money Spent.

Glad your Hair is doing well.  Keep working on using up, giving away, and trading stuff until you end up with everything you Love.

In between your busy schedule, don't forget to give us all a Shout Out.

Enjoyed your Post.  May Blessings be Upon You.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Where errrbody at????


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

^ I'm here.

I used up my Shescentit Moisture Mist Leave-In.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been very lazy this past week. Haven't done much to my hair, haven't ben wearing makeup, haven't even polished my nails. I feel like a bum erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ I'm here.
> 
> I used up my Shescentit Moisture Mist Leave-In.


 
Cute Pic Girlie!  You are workin' that Bikini!  It Looks Soooo Beautiful There.  Just Like a Post Card. aaahhhhhh Beautiful.

I guess my Cancun Trip is out in Stashville.  _*hisses at being stoopid*_

Good Job at Using up the Moisture Mist.

Which One do you like the best?  That or the Coco Cream?


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Cute Pic Girlie!  You are workin' that Bikini!  It Looks Soooo Beautiful There.  Just Like a Post Card. aaahhhhhh Beautiful.
> 
> I guess my Cancun Trip is out in Stashville.  _*hisses at being stoopid*_
> 
> ...



Aww thanks Ms. Terri.  My gym that is 1 minute away from my house went out of business...I need to find another one 

I actually like the Moisture Mist better. The Coco-Cream is great....its just been replaced by Qhemet's BRBC 

I started think about my purchases on disposable products as well in that manner. 2-3 haircare/skincare hauls can pay for a plane ticket somewhere! Or buy something more permanent like a new laptop or phone!


----------



## robot. (Jan 23, 2010)

Charz, your hair looks so pretty in your avatar!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Aww thanks Ms. Terri.  My gym that is 1 minute away from my house went out of business...I need to find another one
> 
> I actually like the Moisture Mist better. The Coco-Cream is great....its just been replaced by Qhemet's BRBC
> 
> *I started think about my purchases on disposable products as well in that manner. 2-3 haircare/skincare hauls can pay for a plane ticket somewhere! Or buy something more permanent like a new laptop or phone!*


 
Well, You Look Great.  Relaxed.  And your Surroundings were absolutely breathtaking............

Girl, I know what you are saying @bolded......You can do so much with that $ that's fun & tangible and not being _'rinsed down the drain_'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *Charz, your hair looks so pretty in your avatar!*


 
It Does.........Thanks Robot!

I meant to also mention that in my Post. 

Very Healthy. Very Shiny.  It looks great.


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Charz, your hair looks so pretty in your avatar!





IDareT'sHair said:


> It Does.........Thanks Robot!
> 
> I meant to also mention that in my Post.
> 
> Very Healthy. Very Shiny.  It looks great.



Aww thanks guys!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

You Know I feel "Peaceful" Not feeling Constantly "Driven" to buy more & more products.  Plus, when I think about ALL The Stuff I Got.......  When I could be at a Resort on the Beach!

I am determined to keep using up stuff weekly until everything is significantly reduced. This is my Goal for 2010. 

I Just wish I wasn't so _'intrigued'_ with these Dominican Conditioners now......I do enjoy "looking" at those. 

And I found Baba de' Caracol, and La Plancha on the _real-cheap_.  So........... that was the first 'hit' for a PJ like me....

IK the ingredients aren't suppose to be the _'greatest'_ but...they do interest me, nonetheless.  Something to seriously think about perhaps in 2011.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds good T.  It sounds like you are in a good place now and have got the demons under control. 

I found myself going into shops and looking at hair products that I know I wouldn't even be interested in but found myself there looking just because it's hair stuff - that's pretty deep!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *Sounds good T. It sounds like you are in a good place now and have got the demons under control. *
> 
> I found myself going into shops and looking at hair products that I know I wouldn't even be interested in but found myself there looking just because it's hair stuff - that's pretty deep!


 
Well, I didn't say it was under control.....It's a Daily Struggle.  

As you know Girl....You take One Step Forward and Two Steps Back


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I didn't say it was under control.....It's a Daily Struggle.
> 
> As you know Girl....You take One Step Forward and Two Steps Back




You realise though before, you would have bought those Dominican products already, so you're doing well it seems!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You realise though before, you would have bought those Dominican products already, so you're doing well it seems!


 
Girl, I woulda' had a Cart Full  You Know Me too Well


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next *


 
Lawd Chile! 

I thought you were in School.


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next



For shame! What did you get 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Chile!
> 
> I thought you were in School.



I can imagine your face lol!


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next



And wait for the makeup show! 30-40% off!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next




You can't just come out with that and not tell us what you bought!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Chile!
> 
> I thought you were in School.



I am, but I also work full time sooooo . . .



Charzboss said:


> For shame! What did you get



Stila Good to Glow 
Stila Jewel Lip Glaze Trio
Dior DiorShow Extase Mascara
Urban Decay Box of Potions
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette
Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You can't just come out with that and not tell us what you bought!



 See links above!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *For shame! What did you get *


 
Inquiring Minds want to Know?????


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

Ooh gorgeous haul lamaravilla.  Mind out for the make-up addiction though, I think it's probably worse than hair stuff just because the products can be so uber expensive!

My make up bag is pathetic, all I have is foundation, a few blushers and a few lip glosses.  I must do something about that this year.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ooh gorgeous haul lamaravilla.  Mind out for the make-up addiction though, I think it's probably worse than hair stuff just because the products can be so uber expensive!
> 
> My make up bag is pathetic, all I have is foundation, a few blushers and a few lip glosses.  I must do something about that this year.



Trust I know about makeup addiction  I got it bad. It's like I rotate the things I buy every month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I am, but I also work full time sooooo . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Cream Tee said:


> *Ooh gorgeous haul lamaravilla. Mind out for the make-up addiction though, I think it's probably worse than hair stuff just because the products can be so uber expensive!*
> 
> *My make up bag is pathetic, all I have is foundation, a few blushers and a few lip glosses. I must do something about that this year.*


 
WHY DID YA'LL GET HER STARTED ! ! ! !  ! !


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


>


 
Boston M ! ! !  Gurllll!

You CRAZY


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Y'all are mean lol.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I feel so weak, I crumbled and I bought Molton Brown's Hydramasque, that's really it now. I hope!  Seriously if any of you have ever tried *Molton Brown's body stuff, the quality of their products are simply gorgeous and the fragrance is to die for*. Their hair products are exactly the same rich quality as the skincare range. The masque looks like whipped cream and feels very indulgent.  I can't wait to use it.
> 
> I'll be using my Wella Keratin oil this weekend then doing a steam DC then rollerset.


*Raises hand* MB addict checking in. LOVE their body products!


IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at????


Just checking in. Sleep deprived like a mo fo, but still steppin!


Charzboss said:


> ^ I'm here.
> 
> I used up my Shescentit Moisture Mist Leave-In.


Dang it, I have a MM and Green grape I need to use. 2 jojoba milks too.


lamaravilla said:


> I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next


Yea, I've been a little out of control with the makeup lately too. This was a habit I *thought* I kicked a few years back. I feel it flaring up again.

I talked to my eyebrow girl yesterday and she always compliments my hair and I was telling her how resistant my hair has become to cellophanes since using henna. She said there's a henna removal treatment she can do for me if I'm interested. She showed me what she does, including the products, and said she had to do the same thing to her dad's hair when he came from India. She has black clientele, asked if I was relaxed or natural and said she has no issue w/natural hair. She said $75 for the henna removal, protein/keratin treatment, Paul Mitchell gloss and trim. I may take her up on it.


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Y'all are mean lol.



Girl, don't hesitate to return stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, don't hesitate to return stuff!


 
Girl..........She Keeping That Stuff


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..........She Keeping That Stuff



She might...I heard the Kat Von pallets were powdery and not very pigmented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Yea, I've been a little out of control with the makeup lately too. *This was a habit I *thought* I kicked a few years back. I feel it flaring up again.*


 
That's a Terrible Feeling  That's why I didn't go to any of the Suggested Make-Up Sites when they were being discussed. 

I refused to get sucked back into _ANY Addiction_ I struggled hard to break.

I'll be Glad when I can say the same about "HAIR PRODUCTS"


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> She might...I heard the Kat Von pallets were powdery and not very pigmented.



Actually I have one that was limited edition and I loved it, it was very pigmented, I think they are comparable to mufe shadows. 

And I ain't returning nuthin  I want all of that stuff. Maybe the mascara, but most likely not as I love all Dior mascaras.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> She might...I heard the Kat Von pallets were powdery and not very pigmented.


I heard the same thing about KVD palettes as well. I can' wait to get my Meow samples. Then again, I'm afraid I may fall deeply in love, then what??


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Actually I have one that was limited edition and I loved it, it was very pigmented, I think they are comparable to mufe shadows.
> 
> And I ain't returning nuthin  I want all of that stuff. Maybe the mascara, but most likely not as I love all Dior mascaras.



Girl, your not supposed to tell me anything is comparable to MUFE! 

_*Runs outta thread feening like a crackhead*  _


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> but most likely not as *I love all Dior mascaras.*


 

OOOOoooooo!  Me Too!

_*follows Charz outta thread*_


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2010)

^^make that 3 running up outta here


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> ^^make that 3 running up outta here


 
Girl.  That was one Addiction I struggled with.  Only to replace it with 2-3 mo'.

I can't go back.  I gotta work on this Hair Conditioner thing. 

I never thought I'd end up fighting something else, especially after my _Perfumania_ of 2007.

I was so Tempted to look at that Gucci Flora.........But I didn't.  And it was hard.erplexed

Once I successfully Overcome something, I try not to go back. 

I fought the Coat thing.....Hard.....And I was face to face yesterday with a Rack of Clearance Coats......Passed them up.

IK.  It's a Daily Struggle.  I can accept that.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ You're better than me, if I see something and I want it I'm getting it. I think it would be different if I was maxing out credit to buy the things I buy, but I always use my debit card when I shop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

I Still Get Tempted.  I looked Longingly at that Rack of Coats yesterday but KIM.  And It was Hard.  

I try not to return to something I had to battle to defeat OR I'd be consumed again.

Just a Personal Choice.  I get caught up.  Addicted.  And Overindulge on just about everything.  So....I have to.

Now, back to the Subject of Conditioners..........That will be a Major Coup for me to Finally Conquer. wned: 

Maybe 2010 will be My Year.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> ^^^ You're better than me, if I see something and I want it I'm getting it. I think it would be different if I was maxing out credit to buy the things I buy, but I always use my debit card when I shop.



I'm exactly the same, when I see things I want I will get them, whether it's for myself, my children or my home and I only use my debit card just so I can keep a handle on things.  It's best to try and remove myself from the temptation as much as possible, but that's not exactly practical!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

I Pulled Out a few more of my 'smaller' bottles of Conditioners for Co-Washing.  

I think doing it this way, helps keep things in focus/perspective. And gives me Baseline, Goal and Timeline. 

I didn't realize I had so many 6,8,10 ounce bottles of Conditioners.  These will be Great for Co-Washing.  

And I will be glad to see it gone.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

I keep looking at this Godzilla bottle with the long arse neck of Jessiecurl and getting discouraged  Even after giving some away it still seems like the amount in the bottle has not budged . . .


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Charz! Last night I washed with that shampoo bar you sent me. Then I used some Pantene to condition while I washed my body. I dried my hair with a tshirt, then just put some avocado oil in my hair. This morning my hair was soooooo soft and moisturized. It felt soooo good. I think I need to get on the shampoo bar band wagon  Thanks again love!


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Charz! Last night I washed with that shampoo bar you sent me. Then I used some Pantene to condition while I washed my body. I dried my hair with a tshirt, then just put some avocado oil in my hair. This morning my hair was soooooo soft and moisturized. It felt soooo good. I think I need to get on the shampoo bar band wagon  Thanks again love!



Yay!! I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I think I need to get on the shampoo bar band wagon  Thanks again love!*


 

NOOOOOOOOOOOO ! ! ! !


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO ! ! ! !



 But they're cheap. And I don't use regular shampoo. I NEEDS IT WOMAN !!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *But they're cheap. And I don't use regular shampoo. *I NEEDS IT WOMAN !!!!!


 
IA:  They are extremely Cost Effective because the Last Forever.

Please Just don't spend another $352!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

Shampoo bars are the business though.  The lather is so much more superior to commercial/salon brands and it actually feels like a luxurious experience.  

Anyway let me keep quiet cause I'm talking myself right back to the Anita Grant website!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 23, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just spent $352 online at Sephora  why does it go from one obsession to the next


 
.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> .


 
I Feel You!


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

I love shampoo bars Lamara, I will never go back to regular shampoo again unless I am clarifying.  When I use them, it doesn't even seem like I put soap in my hair.   

Cream Tee, I have to step my make up game up this year too.  I may make that my new hobby this year.


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

Eisani, if you strip your henna off, will you just not use it anymore?


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Eisani, if you strip your henna off, will you just not use it anymore?


I don't think I will. I really want go back to using cellophanes and just doing henna glosses. I'm curious to see if/how it works out. I want to do more research on whether or not there's any type of damage to the cuticle layers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *I want to do more research on whether or not there's any type of damage* to the cuticle layers.


 
Very Smart


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I don't think I will. I really want go back to using cellophanes and just doing henna glosses. I'm curious to see if/how it works out. I want to do more research on whether or not there's any type of damage to the cuticle layers.



What is this cellophane you're talking about? How much is it and where can I get some?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 23, 2010)

Im thinking about getting a weave so I can leave my hair alone for a few months! I found two cute hair styles that I really like. I learned my lesson with weaves and Im ready to do it right -- I used to have my weaves blended as if hairsisters did my hair. I was a weave FAIL a few years ago.

Im almost done with my cocasta oil -- but I have two more bottles to go!

I used banana brulee last wednesday and it was ok. Ill use it again this week to see if its thumbs up or thumbs down.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

That's what I want to get on to next Cellophanes (Semi Permanent colour). Think I might give it a try when I get my next touch up.  Really want to try Sebastians Black Cherry Colourshines.


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I don't think I will. I really want go back to using cellophanes and just doing henna glosses. I'm curious to see if/how it works out. I want to do more research on whether or not there's any type of damage to the cuticle layers.


 I was doing a little reading on henna glosses last night.  I think I may try it, using it before the color releases and hope that I  don't get any red color.  I may pick some up this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Imma Hendigo'er 4 Life!

Nothing covers up _*cough*_ these Greys like Henna + Indigo.  And the Shine is incredible.


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention earlier this week, I think I like BRBC better than the AOHC.  I am going to give it another week before I give my final verdict.  My husband has been all in my AOHC so I guess I will keep it around for him.


----------



## Charz (Jan 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention earlier this week, I think I like BRBC better than the AOHC.  I am going to give it another week before I give my final verdict.  My husband has been all in my AOHC so I guess I will keep it around for him.



ITA!!!!!!.....


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma Hendigo'er 4 Life!
> 
> Nothing covers up _*cough*_ these Greys like Henna + Indigo.  And the Shine is incredible.



How long does the Henna process take? It sounds like a lot of work, and er I'm lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *How long does the Henna process take? It sounds like a lot of work, and er I'm lazy.*


 


No Less than 4  I'm doing it 'strictly' it's for coloring properities.  

Henna about 3 Hours Indigo about an Hour.  And You can always go longer. _i.e. Henna 4-6 Indigo 2-4._ 

The Henna Glosses may not take as long.

ETA:  But I can go 6-8-10 Weeks.  When I was using Semi Permanent, I could only go about 4 weeks.  Henna/Indigo Shines.  

Semi Permanent, for me, was extremely "Dulling"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

While out at Stashville pulling smaller conditioners, I came across _*more products*_ that I pulled out. 

It Sucks  It's like they Keep Multiplying

So, I pulled out some of the Oils and will use to seal with the creamy leave-ins under my Wig.erplexed

I pulled out some J/A/S/O/N Vitamin E Oil I had and the Apricot Kernel Oil I bought for HOTS.  Hopefully, I will make a Dent in All of these Products by the End of March, Beginning of April.  

I want to have a good amount of the Daily Leave-Ins and the Oils Down too. 

I will be focusing Heavily on using this stuff up.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, so I had EVERY intention of finally tackling my bathroom cabinets today.  The idea was to purchase a couple of baskets and use one for shampoos and conditioner, oils and moisturizers in another, Ayurvedic goodies, and finally female items and other incidentals in their own basket.

So I make Family Dollar my last stop for the evening to get my baskets, and wouldn't you believe they didn't have the sizes I needed!

Suffice it to say, I didn't get to the cabinets, BUT my intentions were quite noble.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 23, 2010)

Komaza care has a body cream for a limited time only. The proceeds will go to haiti. They are $5 for 4oz. sorry if this has already been posted.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 23, 2010)

For A Limited Time Only

Komaza Care will be offering an amazing body mousse. Perfect for soothing winter dry skin. It also works wonders to heal dry rough feet, elbows, and knees.

Please join Komaza Care in assisting the earthquake victims in Haiti.
For each jar of body mousse purchased 100% of the proceeds will be donated to helping relieve our brothers and sister in Haiti.

During such a traumatic event it is awesome to see so much compassion!
Compassion is what moves us to take action!

_Donations will be given to Yele Haiti and Unicef._ 

www.komazahaircare.com​


----------



## kasey (Jan 23, 2010)

Proud PJ checking in with an OT post to say this: La Colocha, I love the photo of Sade in your siggy. I only purchase complete albums from two artists and she is one of them. Thanks you. -c


----------



## chebaby (Jan 23, 2010)

hi ladies, im late i know.
today i went to whole foods and got one bottle each of natures gate aloe conditioner, AO BGA rinse, and giovanni SAS deeper moisture conditioner. i really did need them. im almost out of co wash conditioners and im fazing out the non natural ones. normally i wouldnt buy natures gate but i remember seeing a thread on this particular one.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 23, 2010)

oh and i used up my AO WC mix. onto AO island naturals now. that bottle is almost gone too, i think i remember not likeing it so i will mix it with a bunch of honey and cocasta oil. oh and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

uh....hello ladies. im a bit afraid, this is my very first post. but, ive been lurking for a while. would it be weird if i give a couple of shout outs? any way, back on track, im not a full pj YET...but, boy was it headed there. my best friend shopped my stash; left with a shopping bag (not from the supermarket, think more like forever21 size) full of things; and i still have enough to last me  about a year. this has to stop now before i start law school (aka broke as a joke). online natural products=the debil for me...i just cant get enough.  soo, my promise is to use up more, before i buy these oils and ingredients to make my own products like im itching to do


----------



## chebaby (Jan 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Aww thanks Ms. Terri.  My gym that is 1 minute away from my house went out of business...I need to find another one
> 
> I actually like the Moisture Mist better. The Coco-Cream is great....its just been replaced by Qhemet's BRBC
> 
> I started think about my purchases on disposable products as well in that manner. 2-3 haircare/skincare hauls can pay for a plane ticket somewhere! Or buy something more permanent like a new laptop or phone!


 girl you are so right. i love buying things that will last(like the laptop or phone you mentioned). im not spending half as much as i used to. for one thing i have to save money for school. i didnt want to say anything but i went to registar and couldnt afford tuition. well technically i could but i thought the price was rediculous and everyone kept saying dont pay it, wait to get financial aid. so i wont be returning to school until next semester you just dont know how much that hurts. and i must be stronger too because normally finding something like that out(not being able to afford school) i would have drowned myself in food and products of all kind.


----------



## Americka (Jan 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> uh....hello ladies. im a bit afraid, this is my very first post. but, ive been lurking for a while. would it be weird if i give a couple of shout outs? any way, back on track, im not a full pj YET...but, boy was it headed there. my best friend shopped my stash; left with a shopping bag (not from the supermarket, think more like forever21 size) full of things; and i still have enough to last me  about a year. this has to stop now before i stop law school (aka broke as a joke). online natural products=the debil for me...i just cant get enough.  soo, my promise is to use up more, before i buy these oils and ingredients to make my own products like im itching to do



Welcome, Day36! Everyone who posts here is a pj on some level. We are all striving to get control of our "addiction" and make wise, yet effective decisions. If you ever need anything let us know! BTW - congrats on law school!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> uh....hello ladies. im a bit afraid, this is my very first post. but, ive been lurking for a while. would it be weird if i give a couple of shout outs? any way, back on track, im not a full pj YET...but, boy was it headed there. my best friend shopped my stash; left with a shopping bag (not from the supermarket, think more like forever21 size) full of things; and i still have enough to last me about a year. this has to stop now before i stop law school (aka broke as a joke). online natural products=the debil for me...i just cant get enough.  soo, my promise is to use up more, before i buy these oils and ingredients to make my own products like im itching to do


 
Welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy yourself and have a good experience.




kasey said:


> Proud PJ checking in with an OT post to say this: La Colocha, I love the photo of Sade in your siggy. I only purchase complete albums from two artists and she is one of them. Thanks you. -c


 
I love sade, my mother played her all the time when i was a little girl. I have every album, she is a legend.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

Americka said:


> Welcome, Day36! *Everyone who posts here is a pj on some level*. We are all striving to get control of our "addiction" and make wise, yet effective decisions. If you ever need anything let us know! BTW - congrats on law school!



thank you sooo much hun! ive learned so much from you all. i looove the environment here, hope you guys dont mind including one more. i wont be trouble, i swear it! oh i seee what you mean @ the bolded. have me over here itching to buy more products i dont need i'm just applying to schools now, so pray for me. i hope to do well. and, i just got access to the natural living/recipes/etc forums...be still my beating heart because i gots (yes GOTS!) the tyrone biggums itch and shake going on.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy yourself and have a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you! and @ bolded, thats how i got my name...i guess that woman's voice and her band's music have some power, eh? my jamaican mother didnt even know her name was a shortened version/nickname for her full name. so, you can imagine my surprise when i met a girl named folasade in middle school and told her that her name stole my name. lol


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

ladies, do you have to make an introductory thread? im a bit afraid to do so, especially because i dont really have a fotki or a photo-sharing site


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl you are so right. i love buying things that will last(like the laptop or phone you mentioned). im not spending half as much as i used to. for one thing i have to save money for school. i didnt want to say anything but i went to registar and couldnt afford tuition. well technically i could but i thought the price was rediculous and everyone kept saying dont pay it, wait to get financial aid. so i wont be returning to school until next semester you just dont know how much that hurts. and i must be stronger too because normally finding something like that out(not being able to afford school) i would have drowned myself in food and products of all kind.


Just wanted to send you an e-hug Che.  



Day36 said:


> thank you sooo much hun! ive learned so much from you all. i looove the environment here, hope you guys dont mind including one more. i wont be trouble, i swear it! oh i seee what you mean @ the bolded. have me over here itching to buy more products i dont need i'm just applying to schools now, so pray for me. i hope to do well. and, i just got access to the natural living/recipes/etc forums...be still my beating heart because i gots (yes GOTS!) the tyrone biggums itch and shake going on.


 Good luck with your law school applications, law school is an experience I will never forget erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies, do you have to make an introductory thread? im a bit afraid to do so, especially because i dont really have a fotki or a photo-sharing site


 
You don't have to, some people do it just to introduce themselves, do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Just wanted to send you an e-hug Che.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your law school applications, *law school is an experience I will never forget erplexed*


*
*
 boy, that has me scared now.erplexed. well, i think i can handle it. probably will cry my eyes out, but i'll make it! i hopeerplexed


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> [/B]
> boy, that has me scared now.erplexed. well, i think i can handle it. probably will cry my eyes out, but i'll make it! i hopeerplexed


 Don't pay me any attention.  You will do be fine.  In my opinion it is designed to be a very hard, emotionally  taxing experience but once you get finished, you will be glad you did it.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> Don't pay me any attention.  You will do be fine.  In my opinion it is designed to be a very hard, emotionally  taxing experience but once you get finished, you will be glad you did it.



well, im a senior at a (idk) semi-ivy so i know emotionally taxing and hard but, ive wanted to do this since i was five (not just because i thought it was the only other choice but doctor lol) so i have to get through it. i want to get through it. thanks so much for the comfort though. i appreciate at least having a large pic (with different views) of what im getting into. thank you


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> well, im a senior at a (idk) semi-ivy so i know emotionally taxing and hard but, ive wanted to do this since i was five (not just because i thought it was the only other choice but doctor lol) so i have to get through it. i want to get through it. thanks so much for the comfort though. i appreciate at least having a large pic (with different views) of what im getting into. thank you


 If this is something you have always wanted to do, you will love it.  I think most of the people who are like  (myself included) are people who went just because they needed a graduate a degree and it is a good one to have.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> If this is something you have always wanted to do, you will love it.  I think most of the people who are like  (myself included) are people who went just because they needed a graduate a degree and it is a good one to have.



i know what you mean. but, once more, thanks for the encouragement...i can use it. would you mind giving me advice? you can say no, i wont be offended. i just like hearing from people who have been where i want to be.


----------



## mkd (Jan 23, 2010)

Sure, just send me a PM.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 23, 2010)

i just used my hairveda spray and then moisturized with heavy cream. i wont repurchase the spray, for one thing i need to know whats in the herbal blend.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ya'll I'm in a funk with my hair.  I hate it right now. I know I'm in the awkward phase of transitioning months 6-9 but that doesn't stop the hate .  Can't wait until March so I can become a cowashing fool again.  I'm just complaining because fake hair ain't for me and I did used to be the queen of braids but that's why my edges are so fragile now--all that to say I just have to deal with it.

Aloe butter is out of here. It was grainy, left flakes in my hair, and I believe it was the reason my hair was a frizzy mess.  I told Char I didn't want no aloe butter but nah...j/k I do appreciate you sending it but I don't like it.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 24, 2010)

I washed my hair today first with Live Clean Apple Cidar Clarifying poo because I really needed it. I followed up with Silicon Mix Hydrating poo and I decided to give YTC Con another try after not liking it the first time. I just left it on for 5 mins in the shower but I liked it this time! I DC'd with Emergencia and then just air dried with Emergencia Hair repair cream leave-in condish. I later moisturized with the conditioning butter I got from Butter-n-Bars and sealed with EVCO. 

I'm braided up and ready for bed now. It was a good day!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> What is this cellophane you're talking about? How much is it and where can I get some?


Heehee  I useD Fior Color Showers in Cobre until they changed the formula which led me to using henna to color in the first place, then I went back to Sebastian Colourshines which have been renamed as Sebastian Laminates Cellophane Color (www.beautyofnewyork.com). I have a bottle of the new cellophane called Original Colors that replaced Color Showers on www.roundbrushhair.com but I've only used it once and my hair is resistant to color right now so I couldn't give it a fair review. Did I mention I have ALL of the above in stock already? SIGH** I need to find some reviews on Paul Mitchell glosses in case I decide to let my eyebrow girl do my hair. 


Cream Tee said:


> That's what I want to get on to next Cellophanes (Semi Permanent colour). Think I might give it a try when I get my next touch up.  Really want to try Sebastians Black Cherry Colourshines.


 That black cherry is pretty, my sis used to get that and I used Cinnamon mixed w/something else. Interesting thing I read about cellophanes is that they're all semi permanent, but not all semi permanent colors are cellophanes


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Shampoo bars are the business though.  The lather is so much more superior to commercial/salon brands and it actually feels like a luxurious experience.
> 
> Anyway let me keep quiet cause I'm talking myself right back to the Anita Grant website!


Have you tried any other brands of shampoo bars or just the Anita Grant ones? It did not work for me and I may try another brand one day


chebaby said:


> oh and i used up my AO WC mix. onto AO island naturals now. that bottle is almost gone too, i think i remember not likeing it so i will mix it with a bunch of honey and cocasta oil. oh and wheat germ oil.


I bought a bottle of Island Naturals to try and hated it.  I used it as a moisturising DC after shampooing and I found it so difficult to detangle.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2010)

Check in, I've used up HE LT, VO5, but just when I thought I was using something up I found some Mizani H20.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 24, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Have you tried any other brands of shampoo bars or just the Anita Grant ones? It did not work for me and I may try another brand one day
> 
> I bought a bottle of Island Naturals to try and hated it. I used it as a moisturising DC after shampooing and I found it so difficult to detangle.



No I've only used the AG one, interesting that you didn't like it - I adored it, and it lasted for ages!

They do a Carrot and Coriander (interesting combination) at Sheabutter Cottage.  I've never tried it though but it sounds lovely:-

_Cleanse your hair and help restore moisture without stripping the natural oils with our beta-carotene rich shampoo bar.

Fragrance-free with fresh carrots, fresh coriander, jojoba, avocado, fair trade unrefined sheabutter & a touch of bentonite.
Ideal for all scalps including the most sensitive._

http://www.sheabuttercottage.co.uk/


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> No I've only used the AG one, interesting that you didn't like it - I adored it, and it lasted for ages!
> 
> They do a Carrot and Coriander (interesting combination) at Sheabutter Cottage.  I've never tried it though but it sounds lovely:-
> 
> ...


It left a visible white film on my scalp, I had the same problem with AO HSR shampoo also. I was tempted by Sheabutter Cottage shampoo bars also and think I will give them a try one day. I like the sound of all of them and they are very reasonably priced.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

I dc'ed overnight with Sitrinillah and am now too lazy to rinse my hair out. I'm also too lazy to do any damn homework. I slept very poorly last night, I kept getting woken up by bad dreams


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 24, 2010)

I went to Whole Foods and bought some bentonite clay for $7.99. It's for my hair and face. I'm sure this will last me a few months.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope to get a QB shampoo from the exchange forum so I can see if I'll like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

ltown said:


> *but just when I thought I was using something up I found some Mizani H20.*


 
That's Getting On My Nerves too LTown.  IK what you mean................


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 24, 2010)

_*Hiiiiiiiiiiii LC 

Ok, I just recently moved....and before I moved..I literally gave my cousin two shopping bags full of ish...

I went back to my old apt. to finish packing hair stuff....and I'm like...seriously?! 

Goal:

Use up all the cheapie VO5 and Pantene conditioners (as soon as it gets warm, it is on)

Any repurchases for the year will be consistently/daily used products.

Life has been simpler just using WEN, KBB, Qhemet and staple conditioner Joico.

Will finish up all other conditioners and stick with WEN, Joico and KBB conditioners for remainder of year.

Keeping it simple is working because I just no longer have the time/energy like I used to.*_


----------



## Eisani (Jan 24, 2010)

Found some 12 en 1 the other day so I guess I'll dc w/heat tonight if I don't go out. Gonna add some evoo, vitamin e and evco.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an unopened tub of Sitrinillah. I used to sleep in that conditioner all the time out of sheer laziness. Used it as a leave in sometimes too. Man I get a lil overwhelmed just thinkin about using up this stuff.  



lamaravilla said:


> I dc'ed overnight with Sitrinillah and am now too lazy to rinse my hair out. I'm also too lazy to do any damn homework. I slept very poorly last night, I kept getting woken up by bad dreams


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I finally rinsed it out and used some more of that Garnier sleek and shine to style. I hate the flakes this stuff gives me, but it's only the first day then it's fine after, so I can't wear black tomorrow  Can't wait to use up the 2 bottles I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *Man I get a lil overwhelmed just thinkin about using up this stuff*.


 

I Know.

Me Too.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 24, 2010)

does anyone know how big the Chagrin Valley sample shampoo bars are?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 24, 2010)

I have 4 bottles of AOHR left. Today I made a deep conditioner with the oils, silk amino acids, guar gum and aloe vera juice I have. I also thru in a bottle of AOHR. I ended up making about 34 oz of DC and hopefully that will last thru February. My DD is washing her hair now and I'm about to rollerset her hair. I decided to bun my hair for 6 months so I have no reason to buy any new conditioners. BTW good thing I save my empty jars! I love my Afroveda butters jars with the snap on lids. 

Do you guys have a hard time parting with empty bottles and jars.


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Do you guys have a hard time parting with empty bottles and jars.



I do! I do! 

I have a grocery paper bag filled to the brim with them! Never know when I might need one!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Back at school, I walked into my room, looked at my stash shook my head and walked away in shame. i seriously forgot how much I have. When did I find the time to acquire all this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I have 4 bottles of AOHR left. Today I made a deep conditioner with the oils, silk amino acids, guar gum and aloe vera juice I have. I also thru in a bottle of AOHR. I ended up making about 34 oz of DC and hopefully that will last thru February. My DD is washing her hair now and I'm about to rollerset her hair. *I decided to bun my hair for 6 months* so I have no reason to buy any new conditioners. BTW good thing I save my empty jars! I love my Afroveda butters jars with the snap on lids.
> 
> *Do you guys have a hard time parting with empty bottles and jars.*


 
BM:  1 Bolded:  What made you decide to Bun for 6 months?  Is this to 
help you reach your next Hair Goal?

2nd Bolded:  Recently, I have started keeping my Jars. 

Bottles, no.....not so much.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

hi everybody. i woke up and my hair is so soft. so i guess the hairveda spray and heavy cream goes good together. thats good to know because the heavy cream  did not mix well with my ojon mist.
im about to use up the last of my ashlii amala in a minute. i want to shampoo but i dont know if i should because i just shampoo with black soap yesterday.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

i get rid of jars and bottles in a second. its boxes i have an issue with getting rid of. i hoard boxes lol.


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i get rid of jars and bottles in a second. its boxes i have an issue with getting rid of. *i hoard boxes lol.*



Me too at the bolded! I had like 50 boxes, but David made me get rid of 45 of them. They were taking up space! But who knows when I might need to ship something! I have about 20 right now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i get rid of jars and bottles in a second. *its boxes i have an issue with getting rid of. i hoard boxes lol.*


 
Me Too!  When you send out as much Stuff as We Do!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 24, 2010)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Hiiiiiiiiiiii LC *_
> 
> _*Ok, I just recently moved....and before I moved..I literally gave my cousin two shopping bags full of ish...*_
> 
> ...


 
Hi mona, its good to see you , keeping it simple does work. I hope your doing ok. I haven't forgotten about you.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't stand extra stuff in my house, as soon as I open a box it gets dumped. As soon as product is finished I dump the container in the recycling bin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Well.....Here we ALL are.....The Start of A Brand New Week. 

And even though I haven't really thought about my Wash Day Regimen (for the week), I am thinking along the Lines of _"what can I use up this week?"_ 

I think the Cantu Shea Butter Daily Moisturizing Lotion (or whatever it's called) should be done this week.  _But I keep finding more & more such like products._  And that's a "Pain"erplexed

I will move on to some Organics Olive Oil Super Growth Treatment Lotion or something like that (that I discovered I had).

I may finish up the Cold Pressed Castor Oil (also a forgotten item) I dug out last week. 

Using Stuff Up is alot "HARDER" Than Buying Stuff.

What Are You ALL Using Up this Week??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

^ I'm going to use up:

Step 1 of Hairveda's Methi Sativa Set
2x Shescentit Hair Butters (Thank you Ms. Terri)
Anita Grant Cafe Latte

I find that having a "use up basket" is very helpful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ I'm going to use up:
> 
> Step 1 of Hairveda's Methi Sativa Set
> 2x Shescentit Hair Butters (Thank you Ms. Terri)
> ...


 
Me Too Charz!  @Bolded.

Separating them out has come in very Handy

_*are you repurchasing that methi sativa stuff?*_


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

thats a very good idea too have a "use up basket".
i may have to start doing that.
after i use up the ashlii amala(today) and the AO IN during the week the only other thing i have that can be used up during he week is the organix coconut milk conditioner. everything else is practically full. oh and i can use up my hello sweet thang in about 2 weeks. i use it daily and its going fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *thats a very good idea too have a "use up basket".*
> *i may have to start doing that.*
> after i use up the ashlii amala(today) and the AO IN during the week the only other thing i have that can be used up during he week is the organix coconut milk conditioner. everything else is practically full. oh and i can use up my hello sweet thang in about 2 weeks. i use it daily and its going fast.


 
It Does Help to have it 'Sorted' Out.

Good Job Che, at using things up.  I read where you were practically all out of your Co-Washing Conditioners.  

You tend to use up things quickly.  Which is Good.

I Just Wish I would "Quit" Finding Stuff!erplexed


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too Charz!  @Bolded.
> 
> Separating them out has come in very Handy
> 
> _**are you repurchasing that methi sativa stuff?**_



Yup, when she has her next sale. I plan on getting 2 of the 128 ounce sizes of the 24/7 Moist Conditioner, 32 ounces of the shampoo, the Methi Sativa set and whatever is on sale.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^I don't believe she ever has the bulk sizes on sale . . .


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> ^^^I don't believe she ever has the bulk sizes on sale . . .



Oh yeah I know, I just want to buy whats on sale whether it be the spritz, cocasta oil, almond glaze...etc, plus the bulk stuff to save on shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yup, when she has her next sale. I plan on getting 2 of the 128 ounce sizes of the 24/7 Moist Conditioner, 32 ounces of the shampoo, *the Methi Sativa set and whatever is on sale.*


 
WOW!  You Really Liked it.  That is the Protein Treatment right?  IK Shay Likes it too.

Did you do a review of it?  I can take a look................

I haven't broke out my Moist 24/7 Yet.  WOW!  2 128 Ounces! 

How long will that Last You?


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! You Really Liked it. That is the Protein Treatment right? IK Shay Likes it too.
> 
> Did you do a review of it? I can take a look................
> 
> ...



I am still editing the review on that particular item.

Well, I got my 16 ounce of MC 24/7 during the black friday sale. I believe I got it the last week of December, or the second to last week. I have 1/4 of it left  and I have used other conditioners to detangle my hair as well, to use them up......so a 16 ounce bottle a month......

16 months 

I only use it to detangle my hair, and my hair is only gonna get longer so it might be less than 16 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *and my hair is only gonna get longer so it might be less than 16 months*.


 

I Like The Way You Think!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 24, 2010)

I am trying to use up my Redken Anti Snap, but the bottle is half full so not going anywhere anytime soon. I am hoping to have alot gone by the summer time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I am trying to use up my Redken Anti Snap*, but the bottle is half full so not going anywhere anytime soon. I am hoping to have alot gone by the summer time!


 
Will You Repurchase this JJ?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

OH! I forgot to tell y'all, I used up my Avocado oil this week! I won't repurchase, I love the stuff but castor oil is the only heavy oil I need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> OH! I forgot to tell y'all, I used up my *Avocado oil* this week! I won't repurchase, *I love the stuff but castor oil is the only heavy oil I need.*


 
Good Decision and Rationale.  Thanks for this Post.  

It will help me keep my replacement of my Oil Selection to a Minimum


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will You Repurchase this JJ?


 
No, I like my aphogee leave in & it is cheaper. 

Counting down for Steamer delivery!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

T, thats gotta be a pain to keep finding stuff.
i just realized i still have some HE conditioners lefterplexed


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....Here we ALL are.....The Start of A Brand New Week.
> 
> And even though I haven't really thought about my Wash Day Regimen (for the week), I am thinking along the Lines of _"what can I use up this week?"_
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to try and use up HE long term as co wash, just used up hairveda. Now my DD is 15y/o and she has stuff in her bathroom I'm finding that I have to count toward my stash. She does not want to do her hair as much. So you are right using up is harder when you got stuff all over the house.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, thats gotta be a pain to keep finding stuff.
> i just realized i still have some HE conditioners lefterplexed


 

I have gifted MY HE HH shampoo and conditioner to my son, 40 ounce. He is almost done.

My other son has my Nexxus Therapee and humectress, he is half way done.

I use the coconut oil for son's face and hair. I use it for my Hair as well as everyone else in the house. Keeper!


----------



## Minty (Jan 24, 2010)

well I made it. I stayed out of my hair for a whole week. No midweek washes or DC. I was really anxious to color out of boredom, but I recognized my bad hair patterns and got through it. I did henna(amla,brahmi) and indigo mixed 1:1. I make the henna w/lemon juice so it is very drying. 

I washed hair with 1x w/Aveeno and 1x Avlon Rosemary shampoo, left on scalp 1 min. light conditioner. Next day henna (w/heat cap 2 hours). Rinsed with Kona Kukui Nut conditioner. Washed w/Ovation shampoo, and DC with Nexxus Humectress. I let the conditioner harden before I rinsed. WOW it was incredibly soft. 

Today I flatironed w/low heat. 

I will leave my hair alone for the week - bunning & moisturizing the ends only. 

Hopefully I won't be so busy this week and I can ship out these products I don't use.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

ok im finally gonna put theashlii amala in my hair. ill leave it in for a few hours.


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok im finally gonna put theashlii amala in my hair. ill leave it in for a few hours.




I'm hoarding mine like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFDKnPGfFDI

Well maybe not quite


----------



## natura87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yup, when she has her next sale. I plan on getting 2 of the *128 ounce sizes of the 24/7 Moist Conditioner*, 32 ounces of the shampoo, the Methi Sativa set and whatever is on sale.


 



 Be still my heart....


----------



## natura87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think my problem is that just about everything works for my hair....my hair isnt picky at all.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 24, 2010)

Just finished DC'ing with that Keratin oil. My hair feels good, strong but silky and shiny. It's a keeper! 

Natura87 I seem to like a lot of stuff too.  Well apart from leave ins.  I'm still trying to find my holy grail leave in. Although my Pureology that I've just used feels very good so far - here's hoping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

ltown said:


> *So you are right using up is harder when you got stuff all over the house.*


 
All of Mine are contained in Stashville (My Garage Hair Product Shelving System) Only the stuff I use daily is "allowed" in My House.

But, I found these additional 'products' in a Box of Ayurvedic Oils that I had not been in, in a while.erplexed 

So _low & behold _there were products in that particular box that I totally forgot I had purchased.  So, that's what I pulled out.  

HOTMESS!  But they're Going Down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I think my problem is that just about everything works for my hair....my hair isnt picky at all.


 


Cream Tee said:


> I seem to like a lot of stuff too.


 
Me Too!  My Hair seems to 'agree' with Most Products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, thats gotta be a pain to keep finding stuff.*
> *i just realized i still have some HE conditioners left*erplexed


 
Girl, it's totally frustrating  

It seems like you're _'finally'_ making a little progress, and then you run into 4-5 more things you had forgotten about


----------



## LushLox (Jan 24, 2010)

T have you thought about listing a lot of your stuff (that you're unlikely to use) on ebay? At least you could make some $ back or is it too much of a hassle?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What Are You ALL Using Up this Week*??????????????????????????????????


 
I think i will use up a 10oz bottle of mbc and maybe the clarifying shampoo. Ill know when i wash my hair. Also my olive butter is almost gone. Maybe about 2 or 3 more weeks. Im not repurchasing any butters but sunshine. I can use conditioner and jbco for my dc's. I think that is about it for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm hoarding mine like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFDKnPGfFDI
> 
> Well maybe not quite


 

  


  


_*scurrred straight*_


----------



## Eisani (Jan 24, 2010)

washnset said:


> does anyone know how big the Chagrin Valley sample shampoo bars are?


The sample bars are large enough for you to use quite a few times! Well worth the price and give you plenty of time to decide if you like it.


BostonMaria said:


> I have 4 bottles of AOHR left. Today I made a deep conditioner with the oils, silk amino acids, guar gum and aloe vera juice I have. I also thru in a bottle of AOHR. I ended up making about 34 oz of DC and hopefully that will last thru February. My DD is washing her hair now and I'm about to rollerset her hair. I decided to bun my hair for 6 months so I have no reason to buy any new conditioners. BTW good thing I save my empty jars! I love my Afroveda butters jars with the snap on lids.
> 
> *Do you guys have a hard time parting with empty bottles and jars*.


 I don't get rid of mine. I'll use them to remix, make new concoctions, split up bulk sizes, etc...you just never know when you're gonna need them and hell, that's some great cost effective recycling!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> T have you thought about listing a lot of your stuff (that you're unlikely to use) on ebay? At least you could make some $ back or is it too much of a hassle?


 
Nah.....  I've given quite a bit away.erplexed  

I swapped alot stuff (and it appears ended up with mo' stuff)

I'm good.  I need to focus on using stuff up and not acquiring additional products.

I'll send my little 6 y/o neice home with some hair stuff when she comes to spend the night.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

ok so i have the conditioner on now. i took another look in my deep conditioner drawer and noticed that besides honey hemp, kbb deep conditioner, and aveda dry remedy treatment, everything is protein or protein balance.
i found a half empty bottle of jane carter conditioner. dont know how i forgot about it. i remember i used to love it.


----------



## Charz (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*scurrred straight*_



Lol luckily none of "us" have been on that show


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol luckily none of "us" have been on that show


 
Girl, we could never in our wildest dreams be like thaterplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2010)

MonaLisa !

Washnset--Chargrin Valley sample poo bars are IMO big enough to never ever buy the regular size. Seriously it is a generous size.

I acted a fool on iTunes last night.  Buying up some Raheem, Lyfe, and Musiq.  It seems us pjs can always find a way to spend some money .

I am so done with these AO condishes.  My hand is so sore from squeezing that ish out of the bottle.  On another note--the Pumpkin condish from Darcy's Botanicals is harder to get out the bottle than AO condishes.  I e-mailed and Lysandra said they have pumps now.  Thank goodness because I would have hated to put that condish on the no thank you list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i found a half empty bottle of jane carter conditioner.* dont know how i forgot about it. i remember i used to love it.


 
See.........that right there is what I'm talking 'bouterplexed

This is the Stuff that's working my nerve


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm hoarding mine like
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFDKnPGfFDI
> 
> Well maybe not quite


 
......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

Well Ladies.....................What Ya Got Goin' On?????


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies.....................What Ya Got Goin' On?????



I finally started my homework . . . kind of. I also need to do some work that I was supposed to finish in the week but didn't  I'm also waiting for my hair to completely dry. And I keep staring at my nails cause they look so purty with this polish I have on 

How bout you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I finally started my homework . . . kind of. I also need to do some work that I was supposed to finish in the week but didn't  I'm also waiting for my hair to completely dry. And I keep staring at my nails cause they look so purty with this polish I have on
> 
> How bout you?


 
What Color Did you Use?


I just got finished making up my Face, I am having company in a few


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Color Did you Use?
> 
> 
> I just got finished making up my Face, I am having company in a few



OPI Mad as a Hatter






I'm supposed to see the honey tonight but I need to finish all this work and he likes to distract me so . . .


----------



## Ltown (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies.....................What Ya Got Goin' On?????


 
Watching Football, cheering for the Saints!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies.....................What Ya Got Goin' On?????


 
Im reading, watching hoardersrolleyes:thanks charzlol) and on here. Im multi tasking. And thinking how i can get some of this compulsive buying under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> OPI Mad as a Hatter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl !!!! I Love This Color!  I may have to get it Friday when I get my Pedi.  I was thinking about Midnight in Moscow.

I forgot what I am wearing now..........


----------



## LushLox (Jan 24, 2010)

That is a gorgeous colour lamaravilla! I love OPI they do the very best nail polish.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

im still laying around with ashlii on my head. no motivation to rinse it out lol. 
yall make me wanna paint my nails but the smell makes several people sick in my house. guess i'll go get them done early tomorrow.
i used the wooden comb i got from honey fig. i think its supposed to be seamless, i hate it. it makes this noise like im ripping my hair, i just cant bring myself to use it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 24, 2010)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Hiiiiiiiiiiii LC *_
> 
> _*Ok, I just recently moved....and before I moved..I literally gave my cousin two shopping bags full of ish...*_
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, cuz!!! Great to see you in here!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

ok i rinsed out the ashlii amala and shampood with tui herbal shampoo. then i saturated my hair with natures gate aloe vera conditioner and finger detangled. i think i love the natures gate aloe conditioner. it is so very thick i really think i love it. and the smell....i cant describeit but i would love walking around smelling like that daily.
now im drying in a micro fiber towel with kbb hair milk and cocasta oil in my hair. when my hair is 80% dry i will braid for a braid out using qhemet heavy cream, if i feel like it, i have been lazy lately.

i think the reason i didnt really LOVE  qhemet heavy cream before is because it didnt mix well with my ojon mist. and yall know i love my ojon mist. but now that im out of the mist i have been using qhemet a lot lately and i really do love it. its a different feel than shea butter. its greasier and longer lasting than shea butters by itself. i really love using it at night because i wake up to super soft hair.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 24, 2010)

Trying to get motivated to record this speech for class. It has to be downloaded by midnight. Just not feeling it. Guess I won't be dc'ing tonite, can't be on video w/a plastic cap on my head


----------



## mkd (Jan 24, 2010)

WNS, like Shay and Eisani said, the CV sample bars are a good size.  I always buy sample sizes because I pretty much want to try them all and see which ones I like the best.  So far, I know the carrot one and the olive bassabu.  I will probably order full sizes of those.  

My hair pretty much likes everything too.


----------



## mkd (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I am going to start reading my new Jodi Picoult novel.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^ when i finishe my hair and eat  i will start reading the long fall by walter mosely. its not an easy rawlins series but ive never cared much about reading books in order.


----------



## mkd (Jan 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^ when i finishe my hair and eat i will start reading the long fall by walter mosely. its not an easy rawlins series but ive never cared much about reading books in order.


 Hmm, I have read just about every Walter Mosley novel but I don't think I have read this one.  I am going to have to pick it up.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 24, 2010)

ok im lazy. i just simply dont feel like putting my hair in braids so i just moisturized it really well with heavy cream and honey balm and just put my bonnet on. i hate not sleeping in braids but whatever. 
tomorrow after i co wash i will use heavy cream again. i cant believe i had this product all along and didnt fall in love until now.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it's totally frustrating
> 
> *It seems like you're 'finally' making a little progress, and then you run into 4-5 more things you had forgotten about*


 

Story of my life. I thought I was using things up at home, then I get back to school and I'm like "Moses take the wheel"


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> I think I am going to start reading my new Jodi Picoult novel.


What types of books does she write? 



chebaby said:


> ^^^ when i finishe my hair and eat i will start reading the long fall by walter mosely. its not an easy rawlins series but ive never cared much about reading books in order.


I have to read mine in order .

I have "Done out in deco" from OPI on my nails.  Just got them done yesterday.  I hope that is the right name.  I'm trying to do better.  People ask me all the time what color I'm wearing and I never know.

It's been nearly 2 months since my last hair product purchase.  I thought I was doing so well but my to try list is getting longer by the day . I'm probably not gonna make it much longer .


----------



## natura87 (Jan 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies.....................What Ya Got Goin' On?????


 

Threw away a bottle of Cantu becuase I noticed there was a hole at the bottom, it must have dropped or something. Made a DC with the rest of my YTC pamering mud conditioner and Vitamin E oil.Threw away a bottle of Motions and grease that I forgot I had.

School starts tommorow, so I will just rock these twists till Saturday.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks ladies for answering my question about the chagrin valley bars. Im going to purchase three next week.

I ordered a shampoo, DC and face scrub from Jasmine's today.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

dang!!! i forgot i have shampoo bars.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Threw away a bottle of Cantu becuase I noticed there was a hole at the bottom, it must have dropped or something. Made a DC with the rest of my YTC pamering mud conditioner and Vitamin E oil.Threw away a bottle of Motions and grease that I forgot I had.
> 
> School starts tommorow, so I will just rock these twists till Saturday.




hmm I never tried mixing a DC with vitamin e oil before, I have to try that.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm gonna have to wash my hair like 3 times a week to deplete my stash.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I'm gonna have to wash my hair like 3 times a week to deplete my stash.



As a dear friend and fellow LHCF sister, I volunteer to help you with your stash. I'll PM you my address LOLOLOL


----------



## mkd (Jan 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *What types of books does she write?*
> 
> Shay, I don't really know how to describe them.  Each one that I have read has been totally different.  I suggest checking one out from the library to see if you like her.  She is an excellent author.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Threw away a bottle of Cantu becuase I noticed there was a hole at the bottom, it must have dropped or something. Made a DC with the rest of my YTC pamering mud conditioner and Vitamin E oil.Threw away a bottle of Motions and grease that I forgot I had.



I used to always mix some Vitamin E in with my DC.  I have the really potent one and a cheaper less potent one.  May have to mix it in for my after henna DC this afternoon.

My Jasmine's came on Friday.  I like all the scents I got except maybe the Candy Cane twist sometimes peppermint scents get on my nerves.  I have to figure out when I'm going to use them.  I like to try a whole line together the first time just to see how I like them.

I did two cowashes this weekend.  I used my Aussie Moist bottle mix then some YTC yesterday.  I tried a braid out but I didn't like it.  I think the hair dryer dried my hair out or I didn't put enough product on to withstand the heat.

I got an anonymous Fotki message about the size of my stash.  It was kind of funny.  Motivation to work on it though.  Still waiting on my heat cap


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 25, 2010)

DD and I finished up a bottle of Joico moisture recovery condish. I liked it but I am not repurchasing. they are other condish that I liked better.
I have the poo, and also the Kpack poo and a biolage poo. Anyone want them?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

i found a bottle (6oz) of wen sweet almond mint cleansing conditioner. it hadnt even been opened lol. i used it today and dont like it as much as i used to, but i will keep using it until its gone.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 25, 2010)

People don't seem to talk about WEN much anymore, I remember folks were raving about this when I first joined - what happened?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Shay72 said:
> 
> 
> > *What types of books does she write?*
> ...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> MonaLisa !
> 
> Washnset--Chargrin Valley sample poo bars are IMO big enough to never ever buy the regular size. Seriously it is a generous size.
> 
> ...


1st Bolded:  I love all of them.  I think Musiq is the only one I don't have all the CDs to.  I'm so going to Best Buy tomorrow for Corrine Bailey Rae's newest and I'll glance at a few other things

2nd Bolded:  This is one of the main reasons I'm done with AO.  I like ease of use with my products.  Plus I don't get many uses out of it unless I add it to other DCs.



natura87 said:


> I think my problem is that just about everything works for my hair....my hair isnt picky at all.



My hair is the same way.  I only think I found 1 or 2 products that don't work for me because I have something else that works 10x better.  I do know that my hair improved (softer, more sheen) when I moved to more natural products as well.



HijabiFlygirl said:


> well I made it. I stayed out of my hair for a whole week. No midweek washes or DC. I was really anxious to color out of boredom, but I recognized my bad hair patterns and got through it. I did henna(amla,brahmi) and indigo mixed 1:1. I make the henna w/lemon juice so it is very drying.
> 
> I washed hair with 1x w/Aveeno and 1x Avlon Rosemary shampoo, left on scalp 1 min. light conditioner. Next day *henna (w/heat cap 2 hours)*. Rinsed with Kona Kukui Nut conditioner. Washed w/Ovation shampoo, and DC with Nexxus Humectress. I let the conditioner harden before I rinsed. WOW it was incredibly soft.



Do you find this improves your hair's condition or makes the color "take" better?  I keep finding a new gray every few months and I want to make them blend better with out doing indigo as well.  TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i found a bottle (6oz) of wen sweet almond mint cleansing conditioner. it hadnt even been opened lol*. i used it today and dont like it as much as i used to, but i will keep using it until its gone.


 
See Che!  That's What I'm talking about.............  Stuff keeps coming outta errwhere & nowhere


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wrote my Regi out for this upcoming Wash Day. 

I should use up my Millennia Mud Reconstructor.  I still have a _little_ of my AO GPB, L'anza, EVOO.  It may not be enough.  

If that happens..... I  pulled out my Lustrasilk Shea & Mango and mixed it with the remainder of my EVCO.

So, the Lustrasilk will be the next thing to go. YAY! 

I will use this weekly until it's gone.  It's a 16oz Jar, so it will probably last through February.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See Che! That's What I'm talking about............. Stuff keeps coming outta errwhere & nowhere


 i think i left this on a shelf for my mom when i was trying to get her to co wash. she co washed for maybe 2 weeks and forgot about it lol. so i think thats why the wen wasnt with my other products. 

im getting lazy yall. i mean i still co wash daily and i alwasy moisturize my hair but i dont do any styles except a puff to work and an afro on the weekends. im cool with that. ive never been one to like braids, twist and all that other stuff. but i feel bad for not protective styling my hair.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wrote my Regi out for this upcoming Wash Day.
> 
> I should use up my Millennia Mud Reconstructor. I still have a _little_ of my AO GPB, L'anza, EVOO. It may not be enough.
> 
> ...


 seems like im one of only a few on this board that doesnt not like lustrasilk shea and mango.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wrote my Regi out for this upcoming Wash Day.
> 
> I should use up my Millennia Mud Reconstructor. I still have a _little_ of my AO GPB, L'anza, EVOO. It may not be enough.
> 
> ...


 
You have a good plan to use things up. I think I'll try this too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *seems like im one of only a few on this board that doesnt not like lustrasilk shea and mango*.


 
It was one of the first things I bought on my HHJ to use as a _Base_ to do "Pre-Poo's"............well, for me, Pre-Pooing quickly flew out the window, as I began to strictly Co-Wash (with the exception of using a Clarifying Shampoo).  So, hence, the Lustrasilk Shea & Mango. 

I haven't used it alone, as it had served as a _"base"_ so we'll see. 

Regardless, I will use it up.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 25, 2010)

Just checkin in and saying hi


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

ltown said:


> You have a good plan to use things up. I think I'll try this too!


 
Thanks LT  Actually, we had discussed this in the _Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge._ 

To use up an Entire Product, before moving on to the Next.  Especially if you have Alot of Products all open at the same time (like me).erplexed

I finally got it.  It took me a minute.  But _Shay (and others) _were right!!  It does help to quickly Eliminate "Stuff" if you stick to 1 bottle, jar, tube until it is finished. 

And........................It allows you to make a good observation of Product Performance.  Because you are using that 1 thing, until it is Gone, you can really judge how it works.  If it should be replaced, repurchased or eliminated.

Even though I was using Opened Stuff, I was using different stuff every week. This System has really been Helpful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Just checkin in and saying hi*


 
You Got'Ta Do mo' than just check in & say hi.................

What's Up?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

Im going to co-wash today for the first time!

I will be done with a bottle of jasmine's conditioner tonight and a MHC DC. 

two items down...lots more to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im going to co-wash today for the first time!
> 
> *I will be done with a bottle of jasmine's conditioner tonight and a MHC DC. *
> 
> *two items down...lots more to go!*


 
GOOD WnS! _*are you co-washing with jasmines?*_

You are Getting It Done!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> People don't seem to talk about WEN much anymore, I remember folks were raving about this when I first joined - what happened?


 
To me it just seems like a waste of money, I can do the same thing with Suave, VO5 or even Giovanni and have money left over.



Chaosbutterfly said:


> mkd said:
> 
> 
> > Jodi Picoult is the business.
> ...


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

yes I am! the scent I chose smells soooooooooo good -- black currant vanilla! Im co-washing today for the first time and I HOPE I will like it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> GOOD WnS! _**are you co-washing with jasmines?**_
> 
> You are Getting It Done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> yes I am! the scent I chose smells soooooooooo good -- black currant vanilla! *Im co-washing today for the first time and I HOPE I will like it.*


 
So Do I.  Let Us Know.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Got'Ta Do mo' than just check in & say hi.................
> 
> What's Up?



Last night I told my DH that I want a divorce so I'm sad, but its gotta be done  So no hair talk for me today. Don't feel bad for me ladies, God is good!

I'm bunning till June. Its day 2 and I'm already bored LOL


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont know my true "length"...I am about 19.5 months post relaxer...where "should I be"?  


The nape of my neck is extremely loose and baby fine. It is a pain in the rump to try to twist. I end up retwisting them a few days in.


I just like to smell my products sometimes...makes me feel good.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

same here!!!!




natura87 said:


> I just like to smell my products sometimes...makes me feel good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Last night I told my DH that I want a divorce so I'm sad, but its gotta be done  So no hair talk for me today. Don't feel bad for me ladies, *God is good*!
> 
> I'm bunning till June. Its day 2 and I'm already bored LOL


 


     +        +          =    


Much Love to you Girl.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> same here!!!!


 

My sister said "Look at her, feenin for her products! She's got it bad!


I couldnt even deny it! I love the smell of Aussie, Suave,Oyin and Giovanni in particular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> My sister said "Look at her, feenin for her products! She's got it bad!
> 
> 
> I couldnt even deny it! *I love the smell* of Aussie, Suave,Oyin and Giovanni in particular.


 
Just Please Don't Start Eating (Tasting) them.  Then, Imma Have a Problem


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

its DC'ing necessary after a co-wash?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Please Don't Start Eating (Tasting) them. Then, Imma Have a Problem


 

Well..there was that one time I was trying to smell a bottle of HE Dangerously Straight conditioner and it went into my mouth....., didnt taste good but it smelled delicious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> its DC'ing necessary after a co-wash?


 
I Always Do.  There was a recent thread on that.  

I was surprised that alot of Ladies _don't??????_

_*i can't remember the name of the thread....goes off to look*_


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

i love to sniff my products too lol. my bff says "did you sniff you crap today" when i say "i sure did" he say "youre a freak, and all your little freak internet friends too" lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

I was trying to cut back on time by NOT doing it. If you find the thread, please give it a BUMP for me!




IDareT'sHair said:


> I Always Do. There was a recent thread on that.
> 
> I was surprised that alot of Ladies _don't??????_
> 
> _*i can't remember the name of the thread....goes off to look*_


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

i only deep condition after i shampoo but i co wash daily. if i deep condition mid week it is before i co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> I was trying to cut back on time by NOT doing it. *If you find the thread, please give it a BUMP for me!*


 

Here You Go Hun!


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=407260


----------



## mkd (Jan 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Last night I told my DH that I want a divorce so I'm sad, but its gotta be done  So no hair talk for me today. Don't feel bad for me ladies, God is good!
> 
> I'm bunning till June. Its day 2 and I'm already bored LOL


Just sending you a hug!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Always Do. There was a recent thread on that.
> 
> I was surprised that alot of Ladies _don't??????_
> 
> _*i can't remember the name of the thread....goes off to look*_


 
I DC after I poo but before I condition.erplexed



chebaby said:


> i love to sniff my products too lol. my bff says "did you sniff you crap today" when i say "i sure did" he say "youre a freak, and all your little freak internet friends too" lol.


 
If sniffing my products is a crime, well than lock me up. I'm doing time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i love to sniff my products too lol. my bff says "did you sniff you crap today" when i say "i sure did" he say "youre a freak, *and all your little freak internet friends too" *lol.


 
You Tell Him:  Go Sit Down Somewhere.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

I think Im going to DC first on dry hair (so I can run around the house trying to clean), then Ill co-wash. Ill see if this works for me!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Last night I told my DH that I want a divorce so I'm sad, but its gotta be done  So no hair talk for me today. Don't feel bad for me ladies, God is good!
> 
> I'm bunning till June. Its day 2 and I'm already bored LOL



God is good indeed.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> 2nd Bolded: This is one of the main reasons I'm done with AO. I like ease of use with my products. Plus I don't get many uses out of it unless I add it to other DCs.


When you are a pj, you can be really picky.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Millennia Mud Reconstructor.


You're always naming some product I ain't never heard of  



chebaby said:


> seems like im one of only a few on this board that doesnt not like lustrasilk shea and mango.


 I don't like it either. I have a container I need to use up.



natura87 said:


> I dont know my true "length"...I am about 19.5 months post relaxer...where "should I be"?


I'm the same. I haven't straightened my hair in nearly 7 months. I'm texlaxed, transitioning, and I airdry so you know I don't know my true length .  My shrinkage is out of this world too.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just Please Don't Start Eating (Tasting) them.  Then, Imma Have a Problem



Confession time...I tasted my QB AOHC. Just a tiny bit though.
It tasted very mildly like lemon. 
I'm not doing it again though. 

You aren't even curious about how some of your stuff tastes? Not even a little? oke:


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *Confession time...I tasted my QB AOHC. Just a tiny bit though.*
> *It tasted very mildly like lemon. *
> *I'm not doing it again though*.
> 
> You aren't even curious about how some of your stuff tastes? Not even a little? oke:


 


Where's Robot?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Confession time...I tasted my QB AOHC. Just a tiny bit though.
> It tasted very mildly like lemon.
> I'm not doing it again though.
> 
> You aren't even curious about how some of your stuff tastes? Not even a little? oke:


 

I wonder about Oyin....I really do


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> When you are a pj, you can be really picky.
> 
> 
> You're always naming some product I ain't never heard of
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^

Don't Tell Me That.  Imma try to use it. 

You know I don't like to throw anything out.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Don't Tell Me That. Imma try to use it.
> 
> You know I don't like to throw anything out.


 before i knew anything about hair care, my mom would buy that conditioner 2 at a time. and i would shampoo and leave this on with a cap for 30 minutes and couldnt understand why when i rinsed my hair still felt like i put nothin on it. then when i came to this board it was all the rave. so i bought a jar and knew it looked familiar but it didnt hit me until i used it as a pre poo, deep conditioner, added oils and honey and still didnt feel anything.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

When I make it 6 months without buying a thing I will treat myself ...only 5 .5 months to go!


----------



## mkd (Jan 25, 2010)

I will throw something that I really can't stand away quickly.  I am going to at least start putting it up for someone else to try.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a bottle  of Abba Pure Style Spray that makes my hair crunchy..should I add something to it, chuck it or give it away? 

I have a jar of Wet Set Pudding from Curls by Sister Smith..I dont have a clue what to do with it. What in the heck is a "wet set"?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

^^^you can try adding water and coconut oil to the abba spray.

ive never tried wet set pudding but i assume its like any other pudding, slap  it on wet hair and wash and go. or use it to do twists.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Could the fact that alcohol is the first ingredient in the Abba Pure Style Spray (Herbal F/X Comfrey Elderflower) be what is making my hair so crunchy?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^*you can try adding water and coconut oil* to the abba spray.
> 
> ive never tried wet set pudding but i assume its like any other pudding, slap it on wet hair and wash and go. or use it to do twists.


 

Thanks. I bought it on clearance at TJ Maxx for $2.00 for 8.45 oz and I want to get a bit of use out of it.For the longest time I wasnt sure what to do with it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 25, 2010)

I had to drive in to work at 7:00pm today to set up a conference room.  I saw a package from Eisani (thank you!) and I got all giddy LOL Wow these KBB hair milks smell real good. I won't eat them though. You guys are nasty LOL

Do any of you like the smell of Hairveda's Whipped Cream? It smells heavenly. Anyway I got myself a Cheesecake ice-cream at Stone Cold and it smells like the Whipped Cream!! My nose and belly were so happy LMAO


----------



## Charz (Jan 25, 2010)

My package from Eisani came in today too!! Woot woot Curl Junkie and KBB!!!!

I didn't like the hair milk so hopefully I will like the necter, dc, shampoo and hair cream!!

And those curl junkie banana products are so exciting! Banana is my favorite fruit!

Thanks E!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Could the fact that alcohol is the first ingredient in the Abba Pure Style Spray (Herbal F/X Comfrey Elderflower) be what is making my hair so crunchy?


 could be. i thought abba was an all natural line, i could be wrong though. does it say it has hold to it? some styling sprays are nothing more than liquid gel.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm getting bored with my products. I haven't applied any of my serums and various potions in a while. I enjoy the rush of buying stuff, but I get a little bored afterwards. I better start using up this product.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> could be. i thought abba was an all natural line, i could be wrong though. *does it say it has hold to it?* some styling sprays are nothing more than liquid gel.


 

Yup! however I have no problem with gel...
I think it is all natural im not 1005 sure though...it mightbe one of those products thats like 90+ % natural though.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

I finished my MHC organic shea DC and one of my Jasmine's shea butter rinses.

I co-washed and LOVED it. My scalp feels great!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Yup! however I have no problem with gel...
> I think it is all natural im not 1005 sure though...it mightbe one of those products thats like 90+ % natural though.


 i dilute a lot of my sprays that dont do much for me on its own. try doing that.
like, i like the silky feel that curls quench gives me but it doesnt saturate my hair so i mixed it with water and juices and berries and i love it now. which is double good because juices and berries doesnt really work for me if its not hot outside.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

hairveda added shea butter to her whipped cream. am i late????


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

also im watching Charz's hairveda review(again) and i think im going to start using my cocasta oil to seal again. i love that stuff but since i have been sealing everything with my shea butter i kinda forgot about cocasta. so yea... its time to use it again. also when i was relaxed i swear this stuff thickened my hair.
i need to break out the vatika too. its just sitting there.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 25, 2010)

che, ive been using the cocasta oil on my skin -- my skin has changed a lot since using it. it feels great!

I havent been using cocasta in my hair -- Im heavy handed and it ends up being too much oil in my hair. Ill revisit it though.

when I use VF, it drips down my face. am I using too much?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

i love cocasta oil on my hair. it feels just like jbco to me. i have fine hair but it loves heavy products.
if it drips down your face im certain you are using too much unless you live where it is very hot. when my vatika forsting is melted what i usually do is just did a finger or two in the jar and use just that amount for my whole head. im never heavy handed with oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Do any of you like the smell of Hairveda's Whipped Cream? It smells heavenly. Anyway I got myself a Cheesecake ice-cream at Stone Cold and it smells like the Whipped Cream!! My nose and belly were so happy LMAO


Love it! I'm alternating between two moisturizers on my wet hair and it seems so weird.  Whipped Cream and Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Cream.  I will add Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion which smells so freaking good too when I finally start buying products again.



chebaby said:


> hairveda added shea butter to her whipped cream. am i late????


No, I believe this is really new thing. I do love shea butter but dayum there wasn't nothing with whipped cream in the first place.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 25, 2010)

i remember i liked her whipped cream when i was relaxed but didnt she change it like 3 times? the one i liked was somewhat liquidy like a leave in. then i tried the next one which was thicker like a conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oops I meant to say nothing "wrong" with whipped cream .  I prefer the thicker  version but willing to use the thinner version too.  I just thought the difference in consistency had to do with it being handmade.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm, she added shea butter, huh? Good to know...


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I had to drive in to work at 7:00pm today to set up a conference room.  I saw a package from Eisani (thank you!) and I got all giddy LOL Wow these KBB hair milks smell real good. I won't eat them though. You guys are nasty LOL
> 
> Do any of you like the smell of Hairveda's Whipped Cream? It smells heavenly. Anyway I got myself a Cheesecake ice-cream at Stone Cold and it smells like the Whipped Cream!! My nose and belly were so happy LMAO





Charzboss said:


> My package from Eisani came in today too!! Woot woot Curl Junkie and KBB!!!!
> 
> I didn't like the hair milk so hopefully I will like the necter, dc, shampoo and hair cream!!
> 
> ...


You ladies are welcome! Thank the two of you for getting a few things outta here!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok so I ordered my half wig from www.apexhairs.com on Thursday, got my UPS shipping notice yesterday and according to the tracking number, it'll be here tomorrow. Thumbs up so far for Apex hairs! They also emailed me a 5% coupon code for future purchases.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2010)

Eisani, I wouldn't mind getting this half wig. I'd never be brave enough to cut my hair that short ever again LOL

Speaking of wigs... did you guys see the locked Beyonce thread? The one about her ponytail? LMFAO Damn people get really mad around here when it comes to her.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

^^That's cute, BM! I think wigs are a great way to temporarily change up your look and live out any fantasy  I saw that BS thread. I just don't understand how it can get so deep for folks talkin about somebody else's hair. Bey aint checkin for none of these chicks


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 26, 2010)

Since I decided to transition I'm giving my half used jar of Linange lye relaxer to my cousin, along with the neutralizing conditioner. I bought the set that came with the shea butter mask, but I really want to keep it for myself.  

I'm sure she has her own deep conditioners....


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 26, 2010)

I was in the beauty supply today because I needed some empty containers. I forced myself to put down joico kpak after walking around the store sighing to myself and arguing with myself and then I went to the register and saw it's a 10 miracle leave in which I've been wanting too. I didn't get that either.   I just got my plastic containers. Self restraint is overrated.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I was in the beauty supply today because I needed some empty containers. I forced myself to put down joico kpak after walking around the store sighing to myself and arguing with myself and then I went to the register and saw it's a 10 miracle leave in which I've been wanting too. I didn't get that either.   I just got my plastic containers. Self restraint is overrated.



Take it one day at a time! You did great!!!!
When I go to a BSS its just so sad for me LOL but its gotta stop. I went to Whole Foods and bought Bentonite clay on Sunday. Trust me the only reason why I didn't buy more stuff is because I couldn't find any good stuff I like. We're all one conditioner bottle away from imploding LOL

By the way, I might have mentioned that I'm doing my own 6 month bunning challenge and this is today's hair. 






If my hair is like this there's absolutely no reason why I need to buy any additional products.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

^^I just commented on this pic in your album. I like it!


----------



## mkd (Jan 26, 2010)

BM, I think I am going to bun for 6 months too.   I already pretty much do it all the time anyway.  I think I am noticing a little breakage either from ponytail holders or bobby pins.  I am going to pick up some good day hair pins this week.  Do you use ponytail holders?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Eisani, I wouldn't mind getting this half wig. I'd never be brave enough to cut my hair that short ever again LOL
> 
> Speaking of wigs... did you guys see the locked Beyonce thread? The one about her ponytail? LMFAO Damn people get really mad around here when it comes to her.



Gorgeous wig BM  I wish I could wear something like that, I feel so self conscious! 

That Beyonce thread was jokes.  I knew from the first moment I clapped my eye on the thread where it was heading.  It's best just to stay out of the drama and let the other ladies battle it out!


----------



## mkd (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ Cream Tee, I think I will feel self conscious too and that is why I haven't gone ahead and bought a wig.  But if I could find a half wig that looked like my hair looks curly, I would go ahead and buy it immediately.  I haven't found one yet.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, I think I am going to bun for 6 months too.   I already pretty much do it all the time anyway.  I think I am noticing a little breakage either from ponytail holders or bobby pins.  I am going to pick up some good day hair pins this week.  Do you use ponytail holders?



I use the bobby pins that are made for buns. This is what to look for at the BSS click here  These pins will give you a nice bun without pulling your hair.  Right now I'm using Chicoro's method of bunning, which is using a nylon sock to hold the bun in place. I was originally going to just stick with a regular scrunchie or goody ouchless band, but I don't want to have a setback so I'll use her method.  I just grabbed a nylon short sock and cut it in half. You can't even tell its in my hair. At least I hope not!


----------



## Charz (Jan 26, 2010)

It's supposed to snow 15 inches in DC! SNOW DAY PLEASE!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's supposed to snow 15 inches in DC! SNOW DAY PLEASE!!!



Keep that mess in DC please! Do not send that up north to us Bostonians! LOL

BTW I love your new signature. I really like that 2 piece bathing suit.


----------



## Charz (Jan 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Keep that mess in DC please! Do not send that up north to us Bostonians! LOL
> 
> BTW I love your new signature. I really like that 2 piece bathing suit.


 

Aww thank you! I got from VS during off peak swimsuit season. 22 bucks for both pieces together!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

Umm... I just bought a steamer for $114.95 w/free shipping  I bought perfume


----------



## mkd (Jan 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I use the bobby pins that are made for buns. This is what to look for at the BSS click here These pins will give you a nice bun without pulling your hair. Right now I'm using Chicoro's method of bunning, which is using a nylon sock to hold the bun in place. I was originally going to just stick with a regular scrunchie or goody ouchless band, but I don't want to have a setback so I'll use her method. I just grabbed a nylon short sock and cut it in half. You can't even tell its in my hair. At least I hope not!


Thanks BM, just  to clarify, how do you use the nylon sock, like you would a rubber band?  I think I will try this tomorrow.  I am using ouchless bands but I don't want a setback.  



Eisani said:


> Umm... I just bought a steamer for $114.95 w/free shipping  I bought perfume


 Where did you get the steamer


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Umm...* I just bought a steamer for $114.95 w/free shipping * I bought perfume



I love how you snuck that in there! 

Well that is one piece of equipment you will not regret buying!  I love my steamer. From which website did you purchase it?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 26, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Umm... I just bought a steamer for $114.95 w/free shipping  I bought perfume



Yayyyy - you are going to LOVE it! 


In other news Apple announce their e-reader tomorrow.  Please god give me strength, because I know when I see it I'll be convincing myself to buy it! erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jan 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's supposed to snow 15 inches in DC! SNOW DAY PLEASE!!!


 WHAT!!!!!!! i didnt hear this.wallbash: im tired of the snow.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks BM, just  to clarify, how do you use the nylon sock, like you would a rubber band?  I think I will try this tomorrow.  I am using ouchless bands but I don't want a setback.
> 
> 
> Where did you get the steamer





BostonMaria said:


> I love how you snuck that in there!
> 
> Well that is one piece of equipment you will not regret buying!  I love my steamer. From which website did you purchase it?


BM no you didn't *bold* AND pink it! I bought it from an Ebay seller.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2010)

Eisani said:


> BM no you didn't *bold* AND pink it! I bought it from an Ebay seller.



You forgot *italics* LOL


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> WHAT!!!!!!! i didnt hear this.wallbash: im tired of the snow.


I heard it suppose to snow on Fri but did not hear 15" heck I'm off already.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 26, 2010)

i keep forgetting i have other butters besides shea. i need to start using my avocado butter. and my olive butter.
and tomorrow i need to do a really good protein treat. not hard core but my hair really needs it. i think its been 2 weeks since my last one and thats a no no lol. so tomorrow i will pre co wash for 15 minutes with AO GPB mixed with coconut oil and wheat germ oil and then do a 5-10 minute co wash with AO BGA rinse.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

*clears throat* 

Nevermind


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i keep forgetting i have other butters besides shea. i need to start using my avocado butter. and my olive butter.
> and tomorrow i need to do a really good protein treat. not hard core but my hair really needs it. i think its been 2 weeks since my last one and thats a no no lol. so tomorrow i will pre co wash for 15 minutes with AO GPB mixed with coconut oil and wheat germ oil and then do a 5-10 minute co wash with AO BGA rinse.


 
I mix my shea butter with coconut oil and coconut butter stick. I need some of that avocado butter do, where are you getting yours? I know PJ support and use up your stash


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gettin low on my Seyani hair butter 

Next go round i'm buying TWO jars!!! It lasts me like 2-3 months! Best moisturizer i've EVER used on my hair!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's supposed to snow 15 inches in DC! SNOW DAY PLEASE!!!


Did Bob Ryan say it? I trust no one but Bob Ryan.



ltown said:


> I heard it suppose to snow on Fri but did not hear 15" heck I'm off already.


I forgot I'm off too but one of my programs is supposed to be going to a basketball game on Saturday so I know my staff will be calling me on my cell phone asking me if the program is cancelled .  

I may give myself some bangs tomorrow.  We'll see.  Haven't done that in awhile. I usually slap it back and keep it moving.


----------



## mkd (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to BM, I just cut up some pantyhose for my buns. I think I am going to get on youtube to look for some tutorials.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 26, 2010)

ltown said:


> I mix my shea butter with coconut oil and coconut butter stick. I need some of that avocado butter do, where are you getting yours? I know PJ support and use up your stash


 i got mine from texas naturals. i really cant say if i like it or not since i have not really used it. but the texture is smooth and creamy and texas naturals does have great butters. the have the best shea butter imo.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gonna try this again... *clear throat* In addition to the steamer and perfume, I made a few small purchases today:

2 GVP Biolage Conditioning Balm
1 GVP Super Skinny Serum
1 GVP PM The Detangler 
They were 2/$10 @ Sally

I have in my shopping cart the following, but I can't justify $13 shipping:
Liquid lecithin
BTMS (behentrimoniun Methosulfate) flakes
Avocado butter
Panthenol powder


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 26, 2010)

^^^ Ya I saw that sale at sally's 2 for 10 for the gvp products


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 27, 2010)

where's I dare t hair today? I miss her! she is a ray of sunshine on the hair board!
Idare come back girl!


----------



## Day36 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey ladies!

just checking in. i am almost finished with my he ltr...love that stuff. But why, as I am trying to stop myself from buying Hairveda's green tea butter (my skin loooves it), am I looking @ the Meow foundations?! Mstar and some of you ladies have me wanting to try it soo badly, and my skin is very sensitive so i need something that wont break me out (thats my story and im sticking to it)

question, to you ladies who have stretched long/transitioned and are stretching/transitioning:
Do you find your hair easier to manage with more or less frequent (co)washing? lately, i have only been able to do my hair once a week to once every 2 weeks, and i think i am liking it. But, I am 5 months post, and my hair is very curly and likes to tangle @ times. So, i am sure i will need to change some things soon...erplexed?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm gonna try this again... *clear throat* In addition to the steamer and perfume, I made a few small purchases today:
> 
> 2 GVP Biolage Conditioning Balm
> 1 GVP Super Skinny Serum
> ...




What are you planning to make with the bold?


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 27, 2010)

In the UK tescos is selling Aussie products 2 for £5 which is not bad because the miracle 3 min is normally £4.50

I think this is a great thread, I am going to get a steamer and try as many products as I can before I can fall into a routine. So in effect I am a pj in training..Lol!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

Day36 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> question, to you ladies who have stretched long/transitioned and are stretching/transitioning:
> Do you find your hair easier to manage with more or less frequent (co)washing? lately, i have only been able to do my hair once a week to once every 2 weeks, and i think i am liking it. But, I am 5 months post, and my hair is very curly and likes to tangle @ times. So, i am sure i will need to change some things soon...erplexed?


I'm 26 months post relaxer and I have to detangle twice/week in order to keep my sanity, but I could actually do 3+/wk and my hair wouldn't mind at all! I say if it's working for you, stick with it. Your hair will let you know when you need to change it up.


ltown said:


> [/B]
> 
> What are you planning to make with the bold?


I plan to make conditioner and doctor up ones I don't really like in an effort to get rid of them. Usually anything with BTM and lecithin work great @ detangling and moisturizing my hair so I figure I can add those to something I don't like and make it good enough to use up.


----------



## mkd (Jan 27, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm gonna try this again... *clear throat* In addition to the steamer and perfume, I made a few small purchases today:
> 
> 2 GVP Biolage Conditioning Balm
> 1 GVP Super Skinny Serum
> ...



 All of these items sound so lovely.  I really hate shipping charges though


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm gonna try this again... *clear throat* In addition to the steamer and perfume, I made a few small purchases today:
> 
> 2 GVP Biolage Conditioning Balm
> 1 GVP Super Skinny Serum
> ...



Are you on the Texas Natural Supply website? Yeah their shipping is a little pricey. I want to get avocado butter from them, but I'm going to wait until I have a few things in the cart to justify that $13 shipping cost. 

I am thinking of getting Panthenol Powder as well. That KBB hair milk you sent me is incredible at detangling and I have a feeling its the Panthenol. I bought 3 oz of Silk Amino Acid and add it to the conditioner I made and WOW this stuff not only makes my hair detangle like a dream, but it comes out so soft and shiny. Not sure if I would mix these two powders, I'd probably pick one or the other.

I go to Revive UK for videos on how to make conditioners, lotions, oils, etc.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK#p/u/91/hNcFSBAfzXk


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Are you on the Texas Natural Supply website? Yeah their shipping is a little pricey. I want to get avocado butter from them, but I'm going to wait until I have a few things in the cart to justify that $13 shipping cost.
> 
> I am thinking of getting Panthenol Powder as well. That KBB hair milk you sent me is incredible at detangling and I have a feeling its the Panthenol. I bought 3 oz of Silk Amino Acid and add it to the conditioner I made and WOW this stuff not only makes my hair detangle like a dream, but it comes out so soft and shiny. Not sure if I would mix these two powders, I'd probably pick one or the other.
> 
> ...


Yes, $13 on Texas Natural Supply. I have some SAA around here somewhere too. Panthenol works wonders in my hair for detangling as well, which is why I want some in addition to the BTM. My hair should be ridiculously slippery with these two ingredients! I'm shopping around now to see if I can find more reasonable shipping charges.


----------



## Charz (Jan 27, 2010)

I have not washed my hair in 7 days. I am trying to hold off until 10 days. It's so difficult.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

My wig just came and she is the ****!! I slapped it on my head immediately! Still playing with it, trying to get it to look right, but I love her! I bought a 4 because I figured it would match my roots, and it does perfectly. Only downside, I can't really wear any of my own hair out because of the auburn on the length. Oh well, a headband and we're good to go! Gonna order another!!


----------



## mkd (Jan 27, 2010)

Which one are you getting next Eisani?


----------



## Charz (Jan 27, 2010)

_*must say no to the wigs*_

My Omega 3-6-9 and Multi Vitamins came in today!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 27, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ^^^ Ya I saw that sale at sally's 2 for 10 for the gvp products


 

Thank the Lord I go to school in the middle of nowhere....I just found my Sally's card


----------



## mkd (Jan 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> _*must say no to the wigs*_
> 
> My Omega 3-6-9 and Multi Vitamins came in today!


 Yeah, I think I am going to go have to get a half wig.  I think it will look cute if I can find the right one.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

been slow around here lately

anyway i put some AO green blue algae rinse on my dry hair for over an hour and then rinsed and co washed with oyin honey hemp. i also used honey hemp as a leave in under shea butter. i dont know if i like the AO rinse. so far i cant say that it did anything for my hair.
***big sigh*** me and my hair have been feeling blah lately.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Which one are you getting next Eisani?


The same one  I feel like I need a back up  My daughter complimented it, so I know it's cute lol! She's my worst critic.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

Eisani said:


> The same one  I feel like I need a back up  My daughter complimented it, so I know it's cute lol! She's my worst critic.



Eisani I had no idea you had a daughter! How old is she? is she hair crazy like us?


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what's up with sunshine? Every time she closes its for longer and longer. I don't want to have to start hoarding shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Sessy PJ's !!!!!  What's Up?  I see ya'll looking at Wigs & Thangs........Hopefully, ya'll are still using up stuff?

Ok:  I decided to incorporate some Cinnamon EO into my moisturizing Regi (for my Crown area)

......Can you Say::burning:  And After:  That stuff ain't no joke.  It literally brought tears to my eyes

So.....I Won't be using that again tonight.  I got to let thangs settle down a bit.

Looking forward to the weekend................I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> _*must say no to the wigs*_
> 
> My Omega 3-6-9 and Multi Vitamins came in today!


 

I have a bottle of EFA's Omega 3-6-9 (liquid/oil).....I've been using it to seal in my Creamy Moisturizer under Da' Wig....Hopefully, I will see some good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Umm... *I just bought a steamer for $114.95 w/free shipping*  I bought perfume


 
Girl, I am glad you got a Steam-A!  Let Us know when you use it!  What you'll be Steaming with, How Long etc.....

Just all the Details.......  You know how we like it!

Did JJamiah's  ever arrive?????


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know what's up with sunshine? Every time she closes its for longer and longer. I don't want to have to start hoarding shea butter.


 do you need some sunshine? i dont know when shes opening back up but i have an extra one if you want it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

i dont know why i stopped using regular shea butter(no added oils) on my hair. i swear nothing makes my hair feel better. qhemet heavy cream is a close second only on damp hair but shea butter outshines everything. infact shea butter is even better than shea butter mixed with oils IMO.

heeeeeeyyyyyyyy T. girl where you been?


----------



## robot. (Jan 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know what's up with sunshine? Every time she closes its for longer and longer. I don't want to have to start hoarding shea butter.



Same here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2010)

elegantblkrose said:


> I think this is a great thread, I am going to get a steamer and try as many products as I can before I can fall into a routine. *So in effect I am a pj in training..Lol!*


 
 Trust me...... A PJ is NOT Something One _"Aspires"_ to Be!

It's filled with Days of:     +   :lovedrool: +

And People Start to think You're: 

And You Could end Up:    Asking For: 

Never Aspire to be a PJ.................. _*refuses to watch*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *heeeeeeyyyyyyyy T. girl where you been?*


 

Hey Lady!  

Been Off & On.  I see ya'll have been holding it down.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

yea from make up, to hair and books and new steamers, i think we covered everything lmao.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> do you need some sunshine? i dont know when shes opening back up but i have an extra one if you want it.


 
No i have plenty thanks che, its just that i don't want to end up looking for another moisturizer, i will see how things play out. I also have 2 different batches, my first 2 were nice and creamy, and this one is hard i hope its the same shea butter, i haven't used this one on my hair yet.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

im about to challenge myself. my challenge will be to wear my hair out everyday. meaning i can not rock a puff. i want to wear my hair out and free everyday from now on. it seems like an easy thing but its not because as ive said many times, i have heat damage in the front. not to drag and pull anyone under the bus but i have seen naturals rock a wash and go with clear heat damage with no problem, so why cant i. i dont like the look of scraggly ends and i cant just chop it off because its in my bang area. but im going to so it anyway. plus im tired of wearing my hair pulled back because i alwasy think the head band is too tight even when it isnt.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> No i have plenty thanks che, its just that i don't want to end up looking for another moisturizer, i will see how things play out. I also have 2 different batches, my first 2 were nice and creamy, and this one is hard i hope its the same shea butter, i haven't used this one on my hair yet.


 cool. the one brownie sent me was so soft and creamy i was like. when i ordered myself you can tell the are whipped but they are a little hard. even though i keep them in a plastic drawer that can get warm inside. and the cocnut confidence is much dofter and creamier than the sunshines i have. i still love them though.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know what's up with sunshine? Every time she closes its for longer and longer. I don't want to have to start hoarding shea butter.


 
Who sunshine? I need to get some shea butter from another place.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you ladies using distill water with your steamer, if you have use tap did you have any problems with mineral backup?  I'm playing it safe and using distill but someone ask in another thread.


----------



## robot. (Jan 27, 2010)

Braids are bittersweet... don't want to buy any products, but can't use up your stash. Sigh.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 27, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Umm... I just bought a steamer for $114.95 w/free shipping  I bought perfume


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2010)

ltown said:


> *Are you ladies using distill water with your steamer*, if you have use tap did you have any problems with mineral backup? I'm playing it safe and using distill but someone ask in another thread.


 
DISTILLED ONLY!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

ltown said:


> Who sunshine? I need to get some shea butter from another place.


 sunshine sells shea butter concoctions with sweet smells. her website is peaceloveandsunshine.etsy.com


----------



## mkd (Jan 27, 2010)

T, what does your wig look like?  I have been internet wig shopping but I have not been able to find a half wig that I think matches my hair.  I am going to keep looking and try the BSS store.  The one I like is pretty great so maybe I will find something there. 

Hey T! Hey La!


----------



## mkd (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so over my hair right now.  I have been all up in the I want to chop my hair off threads like


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 27, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Question, to you ladies who have stretched long/transitioned and are stretching/transitioning:
> Do you find your hair easier to manage with more or less frequent (co)washing? lately, i have only been able to do my hair once a week to once every 2 weeks, and i think i am liking it. But, I am 5 months post, and my hair is very curly and likes to tangle @ times. So, i am sure i will need to change some things soon...erplexed?


I've cut back the cowashing but I wet my hair everyday with a spray bottle.  I'm trying to hold out until March to up the cowashing but I don't know if I will make it.  Yeah I tried to detangle only once last week and I will never do that again. I must detangle at least 2x/wk. 

I have Panthenol & SAA.  It sounds like I need to add BTMS to my stash.  I always forget about the SAA and I haven't tried adding the Panthenol to anything yet.  

I feel like I haven't finished  a product in forever.  This doing my hair only 2x/wk is overrated . Anyways I finished a tube of  Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor.  I have at least 1 back up.


----------



## Charz (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm getting $1,500 back in taxes!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

man i havent done a coconut milk treatment in a minute. does cvs sell coconut milk?
cause if they do i will surely pick some up tonight.

also im excited i finially got a chance to purchase corinne bailey rae's new cd and i loves it already. i just adore her.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 27, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Braids are bittersweet... don't want to buy any products, but can't use up your stash. Sigh.


 
This is why I wont get braids...I know I will keep them in for like 2 days and then chuck em out the window. I am so indecisive.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> man i havent done a coconut milk treatment in a minute. does cvs sell coconut milk?
> cause if they do i will surely pick some up tonight.
> 
> *also im excited i finially got a chance to purchase corinne bailey rae's new cd and i loves it already. i just adore her*.


 


I am sooo jealous! I have her last album and she is amazing!


----------



## Tafa01 (Jan 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am so over my hair right now. I have been all up in the I want to chop my hair off threads like


oh no don't that!!


----------



## mkd (Jan 27, 2010)

Tafa01 said:


> oh no don't that!!


 I'm not, just talking.  I am sure I will love my hair next week


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Sessy PJ's !!!!!  What's Up?  I see ya'll looking at Wigs & Thangs........Hopefully, ya'll are still using up stuff?
> 
> Ok:  I decided to incorporate some Cinnamon EO into my moisturizing Regi (for my Crown area)
> 
> ...



Welcome back! Is it that Espiritu de Canela?! That stuff is hella strong and no joke! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Trust me...... A PJ is NOT Something One _"Aspires"_ to Be!
> 
> It's filled with Days of:     +   :lovedrool: +
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! Amen to that. Trust me you don't want to be a PJ. Even crackheads laugh at us LOL



IDareT'sHair said:


> DISTILLED ONLY!



I'm under my steamer right now. Where do you guys get your distilled water? I really need to sign off of LHCF and study. I have a paper that I gotta finish tonight because its due tomorrow. I looove my steamer  I think I'm going to stay under here for another hour.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 27, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting $1,500 back in taxes!


 
.....................


----------



## natura87 (Jan 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Welcome back! Is it that Espiritu de Canela?! That stuff is hella strong and no joke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Thats so wrong but sooo true!


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, what does your wig look like? I have been internet wig shopping but I have not been able to find a half wig that I think matches my hair. I am going to keep looking and try the BSS store. The one I like is pretty great so maybe I will find something there.
> 
> Hey T! Hey La!


 
Hey mk, hey everybody.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 27, 2010)

BM--I usually get mine at CVS or Giant.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2010)

tonight im gonna do an overnight oil treat with vatika frosting. i havent used it in a while so what better way???


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> BM--I usually get mine at CVS or Giant.



I've never seen distilled water. Is that the same as Poland Spring water? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 27, 2010)

hello ladies
I've been lurking a lot and using up so many products...kinda feel the urge to replenish but won't do so until I really use up 80%
I follow Sunshine's blog and a few things have been going on in her personal life:
her new assistant had to move out of S. Carolina, her husband had surgery and Shea baby is quite demanding as well. Then we also know that it is one woman show, she mixes, does the packaging, fills out the orders, etc..
I hope she gets a new assistant soon and that her husband recovers well
here's the blog post where she explains what is going on in her life:

http://sunshinelovespeace.blogspot.com/2010/01/but-then-again-would-we-have-it-any.html


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Eisani I had no idea you had a daughter! How old is she? is she hair crazy like us?


Girl where have you been? I have a 12 y/o very confident image conscious cheerleading, tennis playing hair fool  I'm finally letting her wear her hair down and you can't tell her anything! 



MonaLisa said:


>


 Hey girl! 


Charzboss said:


> I'm getting $1,500 back in taxes!


So uh,  what are *we* buying? 

BTW: I kinda wanna try some Sunshine, been waiting on the store to open. Guess it just wasn't meant...


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I've never seen distilled water. Is that the same as Poland Spring water? Excuse my ignorance


Next time you're in the grocery store, look at the one gallon jugs of water in the aisle and see that some will say distilled, drinking, etc...from my understanding, distilled has no nutritional value whatsoever; they've filtered everything out of it.

ETA: I'm in the process of downloading some pics of me and Tammy Faye! i just gave my half wig a middle name


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies
> I've been lurking a lot and using up so many products...kinda feel the urge to replenish but won't do so until I really use up 80%
> I follow Sunshine's blog and a few things have been going on in her personal life:
> her new assistant had to move out of S. Carolina, her husband had surgery and Shea baby is quite demanding as well. Then we also know that it is one woman show, she mixes, does the packaging, fills out the orders, etc..
> ...



I'm waiting for her to re-open so I can see what all the hype is about. I hope she finds an assistant soon.
Her hair is so pretty!  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RrOOp5ljukA/SzaHe8YiWQI/AAAAAAAABH0/5maF2rIxbuw/s320/christmas+051.JPG


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2010)

Heeeeeeeere's Tammy Faye! This half wig has turned me out already


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 28, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Heeeeeeeere's Tammy Faye! This half wig has turned me out already



_*I  Tammy Faye!!*_


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Next time you're in the grocery store, look at the one gallon jugs of water in the aisle and see that some will say distilled, drinking, etc...from my understanding, distilled has no nutritional value whatsoever; they've filtered everything out of it.
> 
> ETA: I'm in the process of downloading *some pics of me and Tammy Faye*! i just gave my half wig a middle name


 
Is it wrong that I just thought of Tammy Faye Baker..the televangelist..?

http://www.bilerico.com/2007/07/TammyFaye.jpg


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Heeeeeeeere's Tammy Faye! This half wig has turned me out already


 

Ooohh I know i dont need a wig!! How dare you!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I've never seen distilled water. Is that the same as Poland Spring water? Excuse my ignorance


 
There are some stores that don't have it or can keep it in stock. Walmart, and Target usually have it.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Is it wrong that I just thought of Tammy Faye Baker..the televangelist..?
> 
> http://www.bilerico.com/2007/07/TammyFaye.jpg


I thought about her and that mascara running all down her face when I typed that  Po' thang...


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I thought about her and that mascara running all down her face when I typed that  Po' thang...


 

Im thinking "She did not intentionally name her half wig after that crazy lady...did she?"


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> .....................


 





Eisani said:


> So uh,  what are *we* buying?


 

Lol, I am using it to payoff one of my personal loans in full. yay me!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Im thinking "She did not intentionally name her half wig after that crazy lady...did she?"


Tammy Faye just...flows, you know?  Tammy Lynn goes together too lol.


Charzboss said:


> Lol, I am using it to payoff one of my personal loans in full. yay me!


Yay, but boo at the same time  I'm not mad @ you for paying those loans off though, it's so liberating!!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh I meant to tell yall, I got a thank you post from someone on a NING site and she said her hair was doing great, I helped her a lot with her transition and thanks for the product recommendations because her hair has responded very well to them. Uh, why can't I remember what products I recommended? The life of a PJ...


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Yay, but boo at the same time  I'm not mad @ you for paying those loans off though, it's so liberating!!


 

Lol, I'm sure I will get myself a little somethin somethin


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, I'm sure I will get myself a little somethin somethin


A lil reward for paying off the loans, perhaps  Ok so I just got a 20% off coupon from Stila... Just sayin.


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't see your pics from work Eisani.  But I know Tammy Faye looks great!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 28, 2010)

ltown said:


> I mix my shea butter with coconut oil and coconut butter stick. I need some of that avocado butter do, where are you getting yours? I know PJ support and use up your stash


 
I got mine from TNS also.  I love the consistency its not as thick as Shea nor as creamy as Hemp.  I can use it by itself or add it to other butter mixes. I think BM put me on to it. The price was reasonable and there is a discount code floating around for 10% off.  Definitely a repurchase for me.


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm goin to the Oyin Bottling Party on Sunday!  I invited Che and Robot since they are in the area too!

Here is the email I got:

Thanks so much for your response to our Bottling Party Invite! We have
reserved your space at the event, and can't wait to share a fabulous
afternoon together, listen to some cool music, have some snacks, and bottle
the heck out of some Oyin goodies!* )

You are totally welcome to bring your friends, the more the merrier! Please
let us know their emails as well - we **won't add them to our mailing list,
but woul**d like to send them a quick personal confirmation email. )

You have been confirmed for the bottling party on

SUNDAY, JANUARY 31ST
from 2:30 - 6pm

*
Please arrive between 2:30 and 3 to give yourself time to get outfitted and
settled in. Training will be starting at 3pm promptly! We'll be providing
gloves and aprons, but we still urge you to wear clothing that is not your
finest -- it's possible a splash or a drip might get on your shoes and we'd
all prefer they not be your Louboutins, right? ;o)

In consideration for your three hours of bottling/labeling work, we will be
gifting each of you with $25 worth of Oyin Goodies, AND a 25% discount - so
it'll be a perfect time to stock up on your staples, or try something new!


YAY!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> man i havent done a coconut milk treatment in a minute. does cvs sell coconut milk?
> cause if they do i will surely pick some up tonight.
> 
> also im excited i finially got a chance to purchase *corinne bailey rae's new cd and i loves it already. i just adore her*.



I meant to get it first thing on Tuesday but between being under the weather and working I only just made it to Target today.  Is there a deluxe version?  If so I'll take mine back and pick that up instead.  I also picked up Melanie Fionne's Cd since it was on sale.  I need to go to Best Buy they have the best selection for just about everythang.


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

^^ Wow Charz, that is so cool.  If I lived there, I would totally go.


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> ^^ Wow Charz, that is so cool.  If I lived there, I would totally go.



I know! The experience is worth it alone! Well almost 

I'm gonna get a liter of Honey Hemp, sample shine and define and a large Honeywash.

David wants to come too so I will cash in his money too


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I know! The experience is worth it alone! Well almost
> 
> I'm gonna get a liter of Honey Hemp, sample shine and define and a large Honeywash.
> 
> David wants to come too so I will cash in his money too


 
Wow I wish I could of got invite sound fun!


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

I just ordered some hair toys from etsy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just ordered some hair toys from etsy.



What did you get!! I wanna see



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got mine from TNS also.  I love the consistency its not as thick as Shea nor as creamy as Hemp.  I can use it by itself or add it to other butter mixes. I think BM put me on to it. The price was reasonable and there is a discount code floating around for 10% off.  Definitely a repurchase for me.



I kept checking the smiley, made sure it wasn't one of those SLAP ones LMAO

Last night after I steamed for TWO HOURS   I rollerset my hair. This morning I took out the rollers and brushed my hair into a ponytail. I kept touching my hair because it felt so soft and just so yummy erplexed So I was like oh hells no  here we go again. That bad boy is in a bun again. Gotta keep bunning because my obsession with twirling is just insane


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

I kept checking the smiley, made sure it wasn't one of those SLAP ones LMAO

Last night after I steamed for TWO HOURS  I rollerset my hair. This morning I took out the rollers and brushed my hair into a ponytail. I kept touching my hair because it felt so soft and just so yummy erplexed So I was like oh hells no  here we go again. That bad boy is in a bun again. Gotta keep bunning because my obsession with twirling is just insane [/QUOTE]

2hrs under the steamer, all that heat doesn't bother you? I can only do 30 minutes. What are you doing reading a book or watching TV?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

What are some good sites on Etsy for hair accessories? I need to bookmark them for the summer time when all hale breaks loose.

Like headbands, clips...

Feed my addictionslet me get my fix.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 28, 2010)

ltown said:


> 2hrs under the steamer, all that heat doesn't bother you? I can only do 30 minutes. What are you doing reading a book or watching TV?



No it never gets too hot.  I was on my laptop the entire time doing work, talking to you guys and trying (keyword: trying) to finish my homework.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> What are some good sites on Etsy for hair accessories? I need to bookmark them for the summer time when all hale breaks loose.
> 
> Like headbands, clips...
> 
> Feed my addictionslet me get my fix.









Feed me Seymore!!!!

I ordered from QueCraft
http://www.etsy.com/shop/quecraft


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't figure out how to actually cut and paste pics in the thread but these are the ones that I bought.  I found this store on etsy a few weeks ago but I was skeptical because she was in Thailand and then I saw Dlewis thread about the seller and I got super excited. 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39486013
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39485958


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 28, 2010)

Mkd, I bought the same one!
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=39485958


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Mkd, I bought the same one!
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=39485958


 I hope I like them, if so I am going to order a few more.  Her shipping is so cheap.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

Pre-oiled overnight w/Cocasta oil, prepoo'd 15 min w/AO GPB, washed w/Dr Bronner's tea tree mixed w/AOHSR, quick conditioned with Jessicurl WDT. I oiled my scalp w/Qhemet Amla Nourishing pomade, moisturized w/BRBC and sealed w/JBCO. Put my hair in 4 braids and slapped Tammy right back on  I so in love with her! Maybe 2 more uses and the Bronner's will be gone.


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait till this weekend, I wanna wash my hurr!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 28, 2010)

I used my Molton Brown condish this morning, it was just okay, but not worth what I paid for it. I didn't get as much slip as with my other conditioners and I was a bit disappointed that the lovely fragrances disappeared quite quickly.  Serves me right, and that's a lesson learned to me, I'll be sticking to what I know from now on!!


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait till this weekend, I wanna wash my hurr!


 Charz, you made it a long time without washing.  Is this the first time you have waited longer than a week?  I don't think I can make it a whole week.


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, you made it a long time without washing. Is this the first time you have waited longer than a week? I don't think I can make it a whole week.


 

Yes, this is the second time 

I'm dying to wash it today, but I won't have time to twist before bed.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

I HATE MY HAIR RIGHT ABOUT NOW


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

i have one more use of my honey hemp conditioner and then its done. i have 2 more bottles though.

i think my natural hair hates coconut oil. ive noticed it before but ignored it. my hair was so soft yesterday and then as soon as i applied the coconut oil for overnight my hair instantly dried up.


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I HATE MY HAIR RIGHT ABOUT NOW


 I felt like that yesterday.  Today, I am liking it again.  I was really not liking how the afroveda curly custard left my hair feeling.  I don't care for that butter but I really like the twisted ginger one and the cocolatte.  I am debating whether I even want to try to finish the big a%* tub that I have.  I want it to go away so I can order more of the other butters.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd, that was really the only one i hated. the others i liked or loved but the curly custard was very drying.
right now im thinking about doing a second big chop. i dont mind having short hair. my only problem is that since the front of my hair is thin i think it will be more noticable the shorter it is.


----------



## Charz (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd, that was really the only one i hated. the others i liked or loved but the curly custard was very drying.
> right now im thinking about doing a second big chop. i dont mind having short hair. my only problem is that since the front of my hair is thin i think it will be more noticable the shorter it is.


 


mkd said:


> I felt like that yesterday. Today, I am liking it again. I was really not liking how the afroveda curly custard left my hair feeling. I don't care for that butter but I really like the twisted ginger one and the cocolatte. I am debating whether I even want to try to finish the big a%* tub that I have. I want it to go away so I can order more of the other butters.


 

 I agree, I can't use mine in the winter time.


Che don't cut your hair untill I see you on Sunday!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I agree, I can't use mine in the winter time.
> 
> 
> Che don't cut your hair untill I see you on Sunday!


 ok. im still thinking about it but i may go to a barber shop. my mom and dad are gonna be so upset if i cut my hair again


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> I felt like that yesterday. Today, I am liking it again. I was really not liking how the afroveda curly custard left my hair feeling. I don't care for that butter but I really like the twisted ginger one and the cocolatte. I am debating whether I even want to try to finish the big a%* tub that I have. I want it to go away so I can order more of the other butters.


 
don't you hate that having tub to use up! Ijust  brought the sample kit of butter and tried curly custard yesterday, nothing for me either.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

I just did my taxes. Chances are one of y'all are going to find me in some alley passed out w/conditioner all around my mouth and in between my fingers.  

Seriously, I think I'm just gonna do one nice makeup haul and be done with it. I'm making my list right now. I plan on saving for my upcoming trips, I have three in the next 2 months or so (New Orleans, NYC, Vegas). I may be sliding to Puerto Rico right quick too  I know, I know, who slides to Puerto Rico? *Raises hand*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> I felt like that yesterday.  Today, I am liking it again.  I was really not liking how the afroveda curly custard left my hair feeling.  I don't care for that butter but I really like the twisted ginger one and the cocolatte.  I am debating whether I even want to try to finish the big a%* tub that I have.  I want it to go away so I can order more of the other butters.





chebaby said:


> mkd, that was really the only one i hated. the others i liked or loved but the curly custard was very drying.
> right now im thinking about doing a second big chop. i dont mind having short hair. my only problem is that since the front of my hair is thin i think it will be more noticable the shorter it is.



that's odd that's the only Afroveda butter I liked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *I've never seen distilled water.* Is that the same as Poland Spring water? Excuse my ignorance


 
Chile, Go in the Grocery, Walk down the water aisle, look at the Gallon Jugs and you should see the "DISTILLED" Water Clearly written on the Labels (of the Gallon Jugs).

Please, Go Get that for your Steamer ASAP. 

As much as you "Steam" You don't want no problems. 

*And yes, they do 'recommend' that you use Distilled Water...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, what does your wig look like?*
> *Hey T!* Hey La!


 
Hey Girlie!  What's Up?

It's a Shawty!  But it does the trick.  I bought 2 of the same style. 

However, I am going to invest in a longer one for Da' Baby.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm getting $1,500 back in taxes!


 

Good For You!  And Yes, I Agree, You Must Buy Yourself a lil' somethin'........

I haven't done mine yet, but I will be paying off some stuff as well.  

Prolly won't buy any hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Welcome back! Is it that Espiritu de Canela?! *That stuff is hella strong and no joke!*


 
You Ain't Neva Lied!:burning::burning::burning:

I went to the Health Food Store and bought a Bottle of Cinnamon EO and mixed the 2.

Some 'dripped' on my forehead, I thought it was going to take the Skin Off!:burning:

My Hair is either going to grow *OR *the Follicles will be Permanently Damaged......


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

i just cant understand why i havent had a relaxer in almost 2 years, been natural for almost 1 year, been taking care of my hair the best i can and my bang area is still stupid thin. im about ready to cry. i just cant understand it. and i see all these big chop stories on blogs and things and they just chop the relaxer off and everything is all well and fine.
im really really down about my hair. and then to find that it hates coconut oil. i put some in my hair today and you can hear it crunching like an apple. and its not like im hating my natural hair, im just hating my retarded hair.

i hate ranting because i feel like a child but my hair is getting on my nerves. seriously im thinking about shaving it all off and wearing a wig until it starts to grow in but then that goes against many things for me. unless i get a kinky wig. or just do a second big chop and get braids put in, again that goes against my issues with fake hair.


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just cant understand why i havent had a relaxer in almost 2 years, been natural for almost 1 year, been taking care of my hair the best i can and my bang area is still stupid thin. im about ready to cry. i just cant understand it. and i see all these big chop stories on blogs and things and they just chop the relaxer off and everything is all well and fine.
> im really really down about my hair. and then to find that it hates coconut oil. i put some in my hair today and you can hear it crunching like an apple. and its not like im hating my natural hair, im just hating my retarded hair.
> 
> i hate ranting because i feel like a child but my hair is getting on my nerves. seriously im thinking about shaving it all off and wearing a wig until it starts to grow in but then that goes against many things for me. unless i get a kinky wig. or just do a second big chop and get braids put in, again that goes against my issues with fake hair.


 Che, its ok girl.  Rant.  We don't mind.  I totally understand what you mean.  I have been natural for over ten years but I just started my hair journey about a year ago.  I can see a difference in the overall health of my hair but its not as fabulous as I imagined it would be.  Its ok though.  I have really come  to accept that I have medium strands and low density and nothing seems to change that.  I just have to grow to love my hair like it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just cant understand why *i havent had a relaxer in almost 2 years, been natural for almost 1 year, been taking care of my hair the best i can and my bang area is still stupid thin. im about ready to cry. i just cant understand it. and i see all these big chop stories on blogs and things and they just chop the relaxer off and everything is all well and fine.
> im really really down about my hair. and then to find that it hates coconut oil. i put some in my hair today and you can hear it crunching like an apple. and its not like im hating my natural hair, im just hating my retarded hair.
> *
> i hate ranting because i feel like a child but my hair is getting on my nerves. seriously im thinking about shaving it all off and wearing a wig until it starts to grow in but then that goes against many things for me. unless i get a kinky wig. or just do a second big chop and get braids put in, again that goes against my issues with fake hair.


 
Just Relax.  Take A Deep Breath.  And Re-Evaluate the Situation.  Can You Leave the Coconut Oil alone for a Minute?  It's Winter.  Who Can use that stuff in the Winter?  Unless you a) live in a warm climate b) mixing it with your Conditioners.

Honestly, I think you are pms'ing  Please do not do a 2nd BC Right Now.  You are just a little 'frustrated'  Don't give up on all that 'softness' and lovin' the way your hair "feels" by Shaving it all off

Just Settle Down.  Wash the CO out, and use some different products.  Twist it.  Braid it.  Please Just do something 'other than cut it'

Go read a 'book'

_*i am not one for 'fake' hair either....but imma fake it until i make it_.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 28, 2010)

I just purchased shea butter from njoi creations. I hope I'll like it. Im watching her page now to see when she'll add her new leave in conditioner so I can swoop down and get it!

Im almost done with a bottle of cocasta oil.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just cant understand why i havent had a relaxer in almost 2 years, been natural for almost 1 year, been taking care of my hair the best i can and my bang area is still stupid thin. im about ready to cry. i just cant understand it. and i see all these big chop stories on blogs and things and they just chop the relaxer off and everything is all well and fine.
> im really really down about my hair. and then to find that it hates coconut oil. i put some in my hair today and you can hear it crunching like an apple. and its not like im hating my natural hair, im just hating my retarded hair.
> 
> i hate ranting because i feel like a child but my hair is getting on my nerves. seriously im thinking about shaving it all off and wearing a wig until it starts to grow in but then that goes against many things for me. unless i get a kinky wig. or just do a second big chop and get braids put in, again that goes against my issues with fake hair.



Sorry that you're frustrated with your hair.
But how long has that area been thin? If it's been that way all your life, then maybe that's just how your hair grows. Like for some people, they think that relaxer thins their hair, so they go natural, only to find that it wasn't the relaxer after all. Their hair just grows in thin all over, or in certain spots, and that's just how it does.

Anyway, I don't think you should cut it again.

Have you tried any topical solutions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, its ok girl. Rant. We don't mind. I totally understand what you mean. I have been natural for over ten years but I just started my hair journey about a year ago. *I can see a difference in the overall health of my hair but its not as fabulous as I imagined it would be. Its ok though. I have really come to accept that I have medium strands and low density and nothing seems to change that. I just have to grow to love my hair like it is.*


 
Thank you Sista' mkd for that Lovely Testimony.

Can Da' Church Say:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

_*coughs and clears throat*_ Speaking of Using things up.....I finished up that bottle of Pure Cold Pressed Castor Oil.  I will be moving on to the J/A/S/O/N Vitamin E Oil to seal after apply my creamy B4 putting on my Wig.

I pulled out that and the Apricot Kernel Oil, so I will use those 2 up hopefully within the month of February.  

Weekend Wash Day, I am hoping to use up a couple of small things.

I Already Know I am not going to like that Lustrasilk Shea Mango (it smells _'cheap'_) but, I will use it up anyway.  

So, I took 2 empty jars and mixed one with CO & the Lustrasilk and mixed the other with EVOO & the Lustrasilk.  Hopefully, I can use it up before the end of February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh Yeah Che, I was going to tell you to definitely let Charz and Robot "access" the situation if you go with them to that Oyin Bottle Party Thingy.

They can give you an objective 'eye':eye:

So, step away from the Scissors and stop thinking about Da' Barber.....


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Sorry that you're frustrated with your hair.
> But how long has that area been thin? If it's been that way all your life, then maybe that's just how your hair grows. Like for some people, they think that relaxer thins their hair, so they go natural, only to find that it wasn't the relaxer after all. Their hair just grows in thin all over, or in certain spots, and that's just how it does.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think you should cut it again.
> ...


 thank you T and mkd
chaos, my hair used to be thick, well my strands were always thin but i had alot of hair. then i got carried away with color and i had a mishap with taking a cap off that pulled a bunch of my hair out. ontop of having a relaxer. so technically the hair got thin in that area because of the cap i used to color but when i did the big chop all of my hair was curly except for the front bang area because of the relaxer. i guess it was scab hair. it took over 4 months for my hair to start growing curly in the area, so now i can cut the damage off and have the same texture all around but because of the cap it is thin.
i dont know what to do. people say you can get your hair thick again but it aint happening for me. i massage my scalp like 2x a week, ive been using bee mine but really im not a fan of putting stuff on my scalp. i did the big chop april of 09 so to me thats enough time for the hair to grow in that area.

BUT, im always second guessing myself because my dad has very very very thin, fine, type 2 hair. his whole side of the family has very fine thin hair so family keep saying its normal but i dont think so.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*coughs and clears throat*_ Speaking of Using things up.....I finished up that bottle of Pure Cold Pressed Castor Oil. I will be moving on to the J/A/S/O/N Vitamin E Oil to seal after apply my creamy B4 putting on my Wig.
> 
> I pulled out that and the Apricot Kernel Oil, so I will use those 2 up hopefully within the month of February.
> 
> ...


 
You really have a solid use up plan, I'm going to try this next month. Can you believe it February already we just said Happy New Year.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Feed me Seymore!!!!
> 
> I ordered from QueCraft
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/quecraft


 


mkd said:


> I can't figure out how to actually cut and paste pics in the thread but these are the ones that I bought. I found this store on etsy a few weeks ago but I was skeptical because she was in Thailand and then I saw Dlewis thread about the seller and I got super excited.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39486013
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39485958


 

OMG  
Its on....My pjism just got real


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I just did my taxes. *Chances are one of y'all are going to find me in some alley passed out w/conditioner all around my mouth and in between my fingers*.
> 
> Seriously, I think I'm just gonna do one nice makeup haul and be done with it. I'm making my list right now. I plan on saving for my upcoming trips, I have three in the next 2 months or so (New Orleans, NYC, Vegas). I may be sliding to Puerto Rico right quick too  I know, I know, who slides to Puerto Rico? *Raises hand*


 

Why did this just make me think of Dave Chappelle's character Tyrone Biggums?

Eisani...you know how to make me laugh


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay it's been two months without buying products and I'm proud of myself but I need to get me some Taliah Wajiid PMB and Claudies Edges & Temple Balm.  So just replacing staples.  I'm also low on Shikai Everyday Condish but I got a lot of cowash condishes so I will wait on that one.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 28, 2010)

I used up something, but I can't remember what it was. Classes are killing me y'all. It's taking everything in me to hold on till May.

ETA: I remember now, I used up a Kinky Curly Spiral spritz, not repurchasing, it smells, I'm beginning to think it's me cause every-damn-thing smells bad to me, you'd think I was pregnant  
And I used up one of my Almond Glaze


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 28, 2010)

Che I need to see pics of your hair so I can assess it for myself. You know that we are our own harshest critics. I bet people see your hair and wish they had it


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Che I need to see pics of your hair so I can assess it for myself. *You know that we are our own harshest critics.* I bet people see your hair and wish they had it


 SO TRUE


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Che I need to see pics of your hair so I can assess it for myself. You know that we are our own harshest critics. I bet people see your hair and wish they had it


 awww thanx. my puffs are cute but thats because the thin are is pulled back, the rest is thick(well not really but the kinks give an illussion).
but im gonna take pics tonight and up load them because yall are right that i may see it differently than others.

T, i just realized you said im pmsing . i might be


----------



## mkd (Jan 28, 2010)

I am thinking about throwing a tablespoon of henna in with my other powders when I do a gloss tomorrow.  I really hope my hair doesn't turn red or my lose its curls over such a negligable amount of henna.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I used up something, but I can't remember what it was. Classes are killing me y'all. It's taking everything in me to hold on till May.
> 
> ETA: I remember now, I used up a Kinky Curly Spiral spritz, not repurchasing, it smells, I'm beginning to think it's me cause every-damn-thing smells bad to me, you'd think I was pregnant
> And I used up one of my Almond Glaze


 i have that kinky curly spritz too but i have never used it. ive had it for abought a year and i just dont even want to use it. but when i finish the mix i have i might mix it with water and see if i like it.
its thick right?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am thinking about throwing a tablespoon of henna in with my other powders when I do a gloss tomorrow. I really hope my hair doesn't turn red or my lose its curls over such a negligable amount of henna.


 i heard henna loosens texture but not a great amount so im sure you will be fine. and it doesnt loosen all the time anyway from what i hear.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have that kinky curly spritz too but i have never used it. ive had it for abought a year and i just dont even want to use it. but when i finish the mix i have i might mix it with water and see if i like it.
> its thick right?



Yes, really thick. I don't even use the spray bottle. I just pour it into my hand and rub it into my hair.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

I used up some of my Oyin HH on my hair today. Tell me why I am in class playing with/sniffing my puff/fro completely disregarding the hottie right next to me...?

I am soo into my hair!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2010)

Just checking in I still have $10 left for my monthly budget. I never picked up my 2 bottles of hair color I intended to pick up yet. I want to while they are $5 a piece. I am happy I stuck to the budget. It feels good. I don't feel empty. I haven't used much up, still attempting to, come summer I should have some stuff used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

ltown said:


> You really have a solid use up plan, *I'm going to try this next month. Can you believe it February already we just said Happy New Year*.


 
Girl, I want to see a _significant reduction in my stash by 12/31/10_.  So imma try to do whatever it takes to get me there.

I just found about 1/4 tube of Ion Reconstructor. (which I do like btw) 

So.....after I finish up the Millennia Mud, I will move on to the Ion to use it up.  For now, nothing will be a repurchase.  Until alot of this stuff is Gone.

And No, I can't believe it is almost February.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, i just realized you said im pmsing . i might be *


 
Girl, Go take a Midol and leave them Scissors and that Coconut Oil Alone


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Just checking in* I still have $10 left for my monthly budget. I never picked up my 2 bottles of hair color I intended to pick up yet. I want to while they are $5 a piece. I am happy I stuck to the budget. It feels good. I don't feel empty. I haven't used much up, still attempting to, come summer I should have some stuff used up.


 
Chile, what is the Update on Da' Steam'A?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I used up some of my Oyin HH on my hair today. Tell me why I am in class playing with/sniffing my puff/fro completely disregarding the hottie right next to me...?
> 
> I am soo into my hair!


 i used my honey hemp as a leave in today too. i need to stop co washing with this stuff because thats how i go through it so fast. i need to use it as a deep conditioner and leave in only.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Go take a Midol and leave them Scissors and that Coconut Oil Alone


 the coconut oil i can put down. i dont know about the scissors
no, but im feeling better. i mean im trying not to think about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> the coconut oil i can put down. i dont know about the scissors
> no, but *im feeling better.* i mean im trying not to think about it.


 
You'll be okay.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, what is the Update on Da' Steam'A?


 
 *sighing sadly

I called today and Mark said the shipment was delayed by the manufacter 2 weeks. 

Sooooo, Feb. 10 is now going to be like Feb. 21.... 

I am going to have my color put in next week with my relaxer. I tried to wait to steam it in, but I can't wait an extra 2 weeks. When I get my steamer on the 21 I'll be able to do another color for next month. 

I am waiting.... Patiently.....


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have one more use of my honey hemp conditioner and then its done. i have 2 more bottles though.
> 
> i think my natural hair hates coconut oil. ive noticed it before but ignored it. my hair was so soft yesterday and then as soon as *i applied the coconut oil for overnight my hair instantly dried up.*





*My sister said the same thing today! Wow*


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^^^yep, it wasnt always like that though. i used to swear by coconut oil.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Why did this just make me think of Dave Ch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl Tyrone was my avatar pic for the longest.  

I just laid Tammy to rest for the evening  My head feels so light and breezy right about now.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have everything sitting out for tomorrow afternoon. I could do it now, I actually want to, but I have to sleep...and I have class tomorrow at 9am.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2010)

im thinking about doing a bentonite treatment tonight but ive never done one before. im thinking, clay, water, olive oil and wheat germ oil. does that sound good? does bentonite clay loosen texture? Lord knows i dont want that lol.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im thinking about doing a bentonite treatment tonight but ive never done one before. im thinking, clay, water, olive oil and wheat germ oil. does that sound good? does bentonite clay loosen texture? Lord knows i dont want that lol.


 

I dont think it does....but I have only used it once...sorry i couldnt be of more help


----------



## Charz (Jan 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im thinking about doing a bentonite treatment tonight but ive never done one before. im thinking, clay, water, olive oil and wheat germ oil. does that sound good? does bentonite clay loosen texture? Lord knows i dont want that lol.



In my experience it does loosen texture. It made my hair soft too.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 29, 2010)

My feelings are so hurt about that steamer.  This morning my little reminder alarm went off to remind me to order mine.   I've been counting down on it too.





JJamiah said:


> *sighing sadly
> 
> I called today and Mark said the shipment was delayed by the manufacter 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not buying products has made me use what's in my stash so I feel like I'm rediscovering my old favorites.  I'm in love with my CON (green) again.  It took me a minute to find it in the DMV so I picked up a few bottles . Those in addition to my poo bars ensures that I will probably never have to buy shampoo again but I am interested in that Moku shampoo from Komaza. I used Hairveda's Moist PRO for the first time in a long time.  That stuff smells sooooo good .


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am thinking about throwing a tablespoon of henna in with my other powders when I do a gloss tomorrow. I really hope my hair doesn't turn red or my lose its curls over such a negligable amount of henna.


What kind of henna do you use? That Karishma henna turn my hair red even with a majority mix of indigo.  I was trying to cover the grays. It's a strong henna I still have some red even after using bigen.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 29, 2010)

I reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllly want to put extensions/braids in and forget about my hair for the next 4 months 

Is there a style that can last 4 months?


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

ltown said:


> What kind of henna do you use? That Karishma henna turn my hair red even with a majority mix of indigo. I was trying to cover the grays. It's a strong henna I still have some red even after using bigen.


 Whoa, I am glad you posted this.  I was going to go to the indian market and buy the karishma today.  I think they had Jamila too.  I wonder if a tablespoon would be as strong.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2010)

mkd said:


> Whoa, I am glad you posted this. I was going to go to the indian market and buy the karishma today. I think they had Jamila too. I wonder if a tablespoon would be as strong.


 
I don't know it it just my hair, or I did something wrong but I won't be using it anymore. I seen some other poster say they like Jamila and I did use that once it did not make my hair red so I may revisit.


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

ltown said:


> I don't know it it just my hair, or I did something wrong but I won't be using it anymore. I seen some other poster say they like Jamila and I did use that once it did not make my hair red so I may revisit.


 Thanks ltown, if they have Jamila, I may start with that.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 29, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *sighing sadly
> 
> I called today and Mark said the shipment was delayed by the manufacter 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Awww man I'm so sorry! And here I am ready to post 'bout my beloved steamer. I'm about to give it a name... maybe Jose 

I went to class last night and came home late. I didn't get a chance to say good night to the kids because they were passed out by the time I got home. BTW DH and I had a very long and serious talk last night so we're going to stay together. After that I let down my hair.. you guys do the math  Anyway so this morning I wake up and my stepdaughter has the most awesomest curls ever. I'm like get back in here, what the heck did  you do to your hair its BEAUTIFUL (wish I had taken a pic) and she was hesitant but then admitted to me that she used my steamer last night  while I was in school and her hair came out so pretty. I told her to just be careful with the steamer, its very fragile. I also made fun of her because she's been always crackin on my PJism and laughed when she saw the steamer, but somehow she's reapin the rewards of my craziness. She still wants me to cut her hair though. My DH would have a heart attack if I did that.


----------



## Charz (Jan 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Awww man I'm so sorry! And here I am ready to post 'bout my beloved steamer. I'm about to give it a name... maybe Jose
> 
> I went to class last night and came home late. I didn't get a chance to say good night to the kids because they were passed out by the time I got home.* BTW DH and I had a very long and serious talk last night so we're going to stay together.* After that I let down my hair.. you guys do the math  Anyway so this morning I wake up and my stepdaughter has the most awesomest curls ever. I'm like get back in here, what the heck did you do to your hair its BEAUTIFUL (wish I had taken a pic) and she was hesitant but then admitted to me that she used my steamer last night  while I was in school and her hair came out so pretty. I told her to just be careful with the steamer, its very fragile. I also made fun of her because she's been always crackin on my PJism and laughed when she saw the steamer, but somehow she's reapin the rewards of my craziness. She still wants me to cut her hair though. My DH would have a heart attack if I did that.


 

I am so happy for you


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 29, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am so happy for you



I realized its alot more complicated than just saying OK I'm done with you, get out of my face. I've been raising his kids for 7 years and they call me mom. Plus I do love him even though sometimes I want to punch him in the face 

I got paid today and I'm eyeing a dryer on salonsrus.com's website. My sister has the same one and its so nice. Should I do it? I really do need it. I got an extra $150 in my paycheck today (I worked OT and forgot) and the dryer is $130....

I.Can't.Breathe!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I realized its alot more complicated than just saying OK I'm done with you, get out of my face. I've been raising his kids for 7 years and they call me mom. Plus I do love him even though sometimes I want to punch him in the face
> 
> I got paid today and I'm eyeing a dryer on salonsrus.com's website. My sister has the same one and its so nice. Should I do it? I really do need it. I got an extra $150 in my paycheck today (I worked OT and forgot) and the dryer is $130....
> 
> I.Can't.Breathe!



I think you should save a little more and just get a pibbs


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I realized its alot more complicated than just saying OK I'm done with you, get out of my face. I've been raising his kids for 7 years and they call me mom. Plus I do love him even though sometimes I want to punch him in the face
> 
> I got paid today and I'm eyeing a dryer on salonsrus.com's website. My sister has the same one and its so nice. Should I do it? I really do need it. I got an extra $150 in my paycheck today (I worked OT and forgot) and the dryer is $130....
> 
> I.Can't.Breathe!


Marriage is hard work  I am so glad you decided to work it out. 

I don't have that dryer BM, but I ordered a professional one from Sally's.  I LOVE IT SO MUCH.  I will never use a little hooded dryer again.  You should definitely go ahead and get it. 

My hair toys shipped today.  QueCraft is FAST!!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to buy something but I'm not buying anything. If I do buy something it'll be a wig or some hair . . .


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Awww man I'm so sorry! And here I am ready to post 'bout my beloved steamer. I'm about to give it a name... maybe Jose
> 
> I went to class last night and came home late. I didn't get a chance to say good night to the kids because they were passed out by the time I got home. BTW DH and I had a very long and serious talk last night so we're going to stay together. After that I let down my hair.. you guys do the math  Anyway so this morning I wake up and my stepdaughter has the most awesomest curls ever. I'm like get back in here, what the heck did you do to your hair its BEAUTIFUL (wish I had taken a pic) and she was hesitant but then admitted to me that she used my steamer last night  while I was in school and her hair came out so pretty. I told her to just be careful with the steamer, its very fragile. I also made fun of her because she's been always crackin on my PJism and laughed when she saw the steamer, but somehow she's reapin the rewards of my craziness. She still wants me to cut her hair though. My DH would have a heart attack if I did that.


BostonMaria, I'm happy for you and the family. Going to school and manage family can be stressful.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 29, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I think you should save a little more and just get a pibbs



Can you recommend a website that has a Pibbs dryer?  I love your signature BTW I always stare at it LOL Maybe its all the colors



mkd said:


> Marriage is hard work  I am so glad you decided to work it out.
> 
> I don't have that dryer BM, but I ordered a professional one from Sally's.  I LOVE IT SO MUCH.  I will never use a little hooded dryer again.  You should definitely go ahead and get it.
> 
> My hair toys shipped today.  QueCraft is FAST!!!!



Yeah my QueCraft order shipped the same day I ordered mine. I hope I end up liking her hair toys + service because they're inexpensive and I will order more. 

Which dryer did you order from Sally's?

ETA: I need a dryer that will fit HUGE rollers. Right now I'm using the grey rollers because that's the only thing that can fit under my dryer.  I really fit into the huge green (I think 3") rollers. My kids have longer hair than me and they need those huge rollers too. Right now my hooded dryer just isn't cuttin it. I'll probably give it away once I get my Pibbs.


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

Salonsrus used to carrier a dryer like this one but maybe it wasn't selling.  I was going to order the one you are considering from salonsrus but it was out of stock and I was too impatient to wait. 

I have this one and had to order the wheels too.  

http://www.sallybeauty.com/SalonMate-Dryer/SBS-876365,default,pd.html?cgid=Eqpm01

These are the wheels
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Dryer-Wheels/SBS-940402,default,pd.html


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2010)

BM & mkd--I ordered from Quecraft a while back when msa posted the link.  She does ship fast but it takes a minute to get here to the US.  The quality is great. I can't really give a review because I haven't used what I bought yet .  Um yea I have a lot of accessories too.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Can you recommend a website that has a Pibbs dryer?  I love your signature BTW I always stare at it LOL Maybe its all the colors



This is the website where I ordered mine from, It was on sale when I ordered it though so it was a little cheaper.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sitting in class playing in my hair again(when I should be paying attentionerplexed to my professor..) planning my "all out assualt" on my hair tonight, and who is sitting 2 seats to my left...


du du du duhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!  The same guy from class last night. 

Are there any YT videos that can show a newb how to braid ? All I can do is 2 strand twist!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 29, 2010)

I keep hearing about steamers, Pibbs...and I am just gonna walk on buy for the time being. Do I want one? Oh yeah, but I wouldn't have a place to put it!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my shipping notice from Meow. Haven't even received the products yet, but I wanna order more  I still need another train case. One on wheels.


----------



## Charz (Jan 29, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Got my shipping notice from Meow. Haven't even received the products yet, but I wanna order more  I still need another train case. One on wheels.


 

I'm ordering full sizes


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know what to buy myself with my tax return :scratchch

ETA: I know!!!! I'm gonna buy a Wii fit plus!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

so today i pre co washed with a mix of giovanni xtreme protein and giovanni nutra fix. left that on for 15 minutes then co washed with organix coconut milk conditioner mixed with evoo, avocado oil, wheat germ oil, lots of honey and i think i added jojoba oil too. my hair was a rough mess lmao. yea i wont be using that anymore. but you know what  i used to soften my hair up? aveda brilliant conditioner that ive had for 2 years and its been sitting in the shower for more than 6 months so im sure that cut down on the shelf life seeing as it was always in a hot area. but it worked and i didnt see mold so i guess im good.
used my good ole kbb hair milk and shea butter to put my hair in a puff. if i have ever been tired of anything its a puff. oh well.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> so today i pre co washed with a mix of giovanni xtreme protein and giovanni nutra fix. left that on for 15 minutes then co washed with organix coconut milk conditioner mixed with evoo, avocado oil, wheat germ oil, lots of honey and i think i added jojoba oil too. my hair was a rough mess lmao. yea i wont be using that anymore. but you know what i used to soften my hair up? aveda brilliant conditioner that ive had for 2 years and its been sitting in the shower for more than 6 months so im sure that cut down on the shelf life seeing as it was always in a hot area. but it worked and i didnt see mold so i guess im good.
> used my good ole kbb hair milk and shea butter to put my hair in a puff. *if i have ever been tired of anything its a puff. oh well*.


 
Same. I can only do puffs and 2 strand twists.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> so today i pre co washed with a mix of giovanni xtreme protein and giovanni nutra fix. left that on for 15 minutes then co washed with organix coconut milk conditioner mixed with evoo, avocado oil, wheat germ oil, lots of honey and i think i added jojoba oil too. my hair was a rough mess lmao. yea i wont be using that anymore. but you know what  i used to soften my hair up? aveda brilliant conditioner that ive had for 2 years and its been sitting in the shower for more than 6 months so im sure that cut down on the shelf life seeing as it was always in a hot area. but it worked and i didnt see mold so i guess im good.
> used my good ole kbb hair milk and shea butter to put my hair in a puff. if i have ever been tired of anything its a puff. oh well.



Organix smells and looks good.. left my hair a HAM too. I gave it to my DD who can put anything in her hair and it always looks pretty. I was very disappointed because I wanted it to work.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

i have 2 other conditioners by organix so i hope i like them. its the vanilla something something and the shea butter something something lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 29, 2010)

I used Hairveda's amala shampoo today and I forgot how this shampoo lathers. Just a tiny bit lathes sooooo much!!!! 

Im getting a sew-in tomorrow so I can give my hair a rest.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

tomorrow i dont plan on going too many places. i have to make a couple of runs but i plan on being in the house for the most part. so i plan on giving my hair an amazing pre poo treatment with coconut milk, evoo and honey. then i will shampoo with black soap and deep condition with heat using kbb LL hair mask.
then im going to use honey hemp as a leave in and oyin shine and define and whipped pudding to twist my hair.
i havent done twists in a long time but im going to twist my hair for a week at a time from now on. i hate protective styling but it must be done lol. and im actually looking forward to it.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to do my hair but then I don't. It feels so moisturized but I want to retwist it or coil it but I am too lazy to actually doing anything. It has to be done and I dont want to wait until Sunday night and then freak out.

I'm so conflicted.. and lazy.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2010)

Che--Hopefully twisting will help with how you're feeling about your hair right now.  You and I are -->right here<-- because I am in the ugly stage of this transition and I am so not happy right now .


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 29, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Awww man I'm so sorry! And here I am ready to post 'bout my beloved steamer. *I'm about to give it a name... maybe Jose *
> 
> I went to class last night and came home late. I didn't get a chance to say good night to the kids because they were passed out by the time I got home. *BTW DH and I had a very long and serious talk last night so we're going to stay together.* After that I let down my hair.. you guys do the math  Anyway so this morning I wake up and my stepdaughter has the most awesomest curls ever. I'm like get back in here, what the heck did  you do to your hair its BEAUTIFUL (wish I had taken a pic) and she was hesitant but then admitted to me that she used my steamer last night  while I was in school and her hair came out so pretty. I told her to just be careful with the steamer, its very fragile. I also made fun of her because she's been always crackin on my PJism and laughed when she saw the steamer, but somehow she's reapin the rewards of my craziness. She still wants me to cut her hair though. My DH would have a heart attack if I did that.



At black bolded, yay!!  

That's wonderful! I'm glad you two are going to work it out. 


At red bolded...I named mine Shaitan.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Che--Hopefully twisting will help with how you're feeling about your hair right now. You and I are -->right here<-- because I am in the ugly stage of this transition and I am so not happy right now .


 thank you. i hope you get over your hump too. see when you first go natural or transition they tell you there is an in between stage or as you say "the ugly stage" lol. but i didnt take it seriously.
but yea im optimistic that the twists will help. ive alwasy liked the way my twists looked, and you cant tell my front is thin in twists.
itll also give me reason to take care of my scalp.


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

hey ladies.  I am under the dryer DC with sintrinillah.  Debating whether I want to rollerset or just pull it back in a pony and go to sleep.  I have about 30 min to decide.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

mkd you really love that sitrinilla dont you? i hated sitrinilla but i really really love shescentit banana brulee.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 29, 2010)

same here. I didnt like the sitrinilla, but I used SBB today as a pre-poo and I liked it. I used it as a DC once and I didnt like it at all. As a pre-poo its great for my hair.




chebaby said:


> mkd you really love that sitrinilla dont you? i hated sitrinilla but i really really love shescentit banana brulee.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought some Aussie Moist conditioner b/c I actually finished 2 other bottles of conditioner and wanted to treat myself.

NO SLIP WHATSOEVER. Aint nothin' moist about it. Wonder if my local walmart will take this back without a receipt. Want my measly $3 back.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

really????? i love aussie moist conditioner. i was planning on getting the big bottle but then i decided to stick with natural products but i loves me some aussie moist.

washnset i love banana brulee as a pre poo, deep conditioner and co washed. i was surprised at how well it made my hair felt as a co washed because it was only left on for a couple minutes.


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd you really love that sitrinilla dont you? i hated sitrinilla but i really really love shescentit banana brulee.


 I do Che.  I like the sintrinillah and the banana brulee equally I think.  They are my staple DC right now.  I am glad I gave my AO away.  The only one I will continue to use is the GPB.  I still want to try the curl junkie banana/hibiscus conditioner too.


----------



## mkd (Jan 29, 2010)

I ended up buying the karishma henna because the store that i went to didn't have any other brands that I recognized.  I only used a tablespoon mixed with my other powders but I am so paranoid that it colored my hair.  When I take my rollers out, I should really be able to tell.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am lazy. I have to accept that. This weekend I will just retwist into mini 2 strand twists, cowash and moisturize. I'm almost done with my 32 oz Suave Humectant and my 33.5 oz Giovanni TTTT. Both should be gone by the end of February (my Bday) depending on how often I was and how heavyhanded I am and I will finally be able to touch another conditioner. I am trying to use up what is open before I open something else.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

mkd, i hope your hair turns out the way you want.

i just made a decision to start taking better care of my scalp. i will be oiling/greasing my scalp using jojoba oil(even though this does nothing for me), coconut oil, bee mine serum(until its all gone) and qhemet amla pomade. ordered the pomade a while ago, cant wait to use it.
oh and im gona start using qhemet detangling gee again. i stopped when i stopped doing braids and twists but now its needed again.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

im throwing away the rest of that organix coconut milk crap and i might just throw away that AO island naturals, oh no i wont because my mom can use it as a pre poo.
since my mom is loving shea butter right about now, im gonna give her one of my sunshines for her hair or her body.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 29, 2010)

My old roomie sent me a care package, included in the care package was a satin cap and an ORS pack.....she is a white girl with stick straight 1a hair from the burbs!! I know she knows about my "obsession" with haircare but whoa!! 

However her mom is Jewish with 3b hair so maybe momma let her in on some some hair secrets.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^^thats funny about the ors pack lmao.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^thats funny about the ors pack lmao.


 

I know! I was like hold on! What is this? How would she know about it and where would she get it? She lives in like the whitest place in the state so she had to go on an adventure!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 30, 2010)

I went from glam to HAM in 2.5 seconds LOLOLOL
I am in my pink thermo jammies, hair in a bun, black satin scarf on. All I need is green stuff on my face ha ha

Today I let my hair down and I got so many compliments. I did notice the twirling so to punish myself I get to wear a bun tomorrow. I got a hair grow oil sample from the blogger of Texture Playground. She asked me to do a review so I promised her I would in 6 weeks. It can't hurt, right? I am bunning every day and putting the growth oil on the left side where I twirl alot. I want to see if I can catch up to the neglected right side of my hair that is longer. I also got a really nice hair butter from her that melts in my hand. I think my DD stole it from me because I can't find it.. yet my granddaughter "mysteriously" smells like my hair butter. Hmp.

Tomorrow I have to run a bunch of errands and I'm going to just keep my hair in a bun to protect it from this cold weather. My God its like 12 degrees here. 

ALMOST FORGOT - Went to the Christmas Tree Shops today in Somerville and bought a large bottle of Tresemme shampoo and conditioner. That's it though for hair stuff.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tomorrow i dont plan on going too many places. i have to make a couple of runs but i plan on being in the house for the most part. so *i plan on giving my hair an amazing pre poo treatment with coconut milk, evoo and honey*. then i will shampoo with black soap and deep condition with heat using kbb LL hair mask.
> then im going to use honey hemp as a leave in and oyin shine and define and whipped pudding to twist my hair.
> i havent done twists in a long time but im going to twist my hair for a week at a time from now on. i hate protective styling but it must be done lol. and im actually looking forward to it.


This is on my list of things to try also. What measurements do you use for this concoction


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2010)

Like BM said the Organix stuff looks and smells good.  I just saw a new kind in one of my mags which was kind of tempting. Then I remember it had my hair feeling and looking like straw.  The yt girls at my job hate it too.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

It suppose to snow here in DMV  so I'll be prepoo/dc with mix of my stash to use thing up and sitting under the steamer for hour.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> I ended up buying the karishma henna because the store that i went to didn't have any other brands that I recognized. I only used a tablespoon mixed with my other powders but I am so paranoid that it colored my hair. When I take my rollers out, I should really be able to tell.


 
Can't wait to hear about it. Do you let your henna sit before you mix it with your powders?


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 30, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> I bought some Aussie Moist conditioner b/c I actually finished 2 other bottles of conditioner and wanted to treat myself.
> 
> NO SLIP WHATSOEVER. Aint nothin' moist about it. Wonder if my local walmart will take this back without a receipt. Want my measly $3 back.


 
They sure will. They will give you a gift card so you can get ur next PJ fix  Hmm...since its under $5 they may give you cash. I believe you can only make 3 returns w/o a receipt in 6 months though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay Ya'll..........

About The Cinnamon Oil.......It Should come with a WARNING:  *Kids Do Not Try this At Home.*:burning: 

Seriously......My head is so sore.  I had to do a HOT with EVOO under my Heat Cap to see if I could soothe my aching scalp.  

And I co-washed with a Olive Oil Conditioner.

I did go back and read some previous Threads on the Subject (while lurking at work yesterday).  Which I shoulda' done before using it.

I finished up and "Steamed" with my AO GPB mixture.   I will either mix the remainder of the 'deadly' cinnamon oil in with a coupla' conditioners OR get a Q-Tip and apply like it said in some of the former threads.

I sure hope it doesn't scab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *BTW DH and I had a very long and serious talk last night so we're going to stay together.* After that I let down my hair.. you guys do the math


 
Girl, Don't Be Scaring Us.....Having Us All Nervous.

ver18:  Yeah....We did that Math Alright.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG T how comes it was so hot, is it a pure essential oil or something? It sounds very unpleasant!  Hope your scalp is feeling better now!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2010)

T-Why won't you throw that mess away? Don't get a set back trying to make something work or bc you have a hard time throwing stuff away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Organix smells and looks good*.. left my hair a HAM too. I gave it to my DD who can put anything in her hair and it always looks pretty. I was very disappointed because I wanted it to work.


 
Someone sent me some and I used it to wash out Henna/Indigo.  The Entire Bottle.  

And you're right, it smelled great.  And since it was used for washing out Henna.....I didn't care about it's 'performance' because I knew I would be DC'ing afterwards.  

But, it won't be something I'd purchase.  Unless it was a $1.00 and it was for Henna Rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> T-Why won't you throw that mess away? *Don't get a set back trying to make something work or bc you have a hard time throwing stuff away*.


 

Shay.......Girl.........That Stuff To' My Scalp Up! 

I will look for the receipt and possibly ship the unopened bottles back.

I've been worried about that @bolded.  

Yesterday, I was in so much pain  I wish I woulda' read up on it first.  Most people said they used it before they shampoo. and apply with a q-tip.  

But Me, Being GROWN LIKE YOU.........Didn't read the Directions.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

ltown said:


> Can't wait to hear about it. Do you let your henna sit before you mix it with your powders?


 ltown, I didn't let it sit because I didn't want the color to release.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll..........
> 
> About The Cinnamon Oil.......It Should come with a WARNING:  *Kids Do Not Try this At Home.*:burning:
> 
> ...



I wish you had told me you were trying to do a hot oil treatment with that stuff. I don't use it because its no joke, its like pure cinnamon or something. Its like those hot jaw breakers (cinnamon candy) that makes your mouth feel like its on FIYAH, except you put it on your scalp. Throw it away or mix it with something else. Leave your scalp alone and the feeling will subside. 

I just made a Youtube video on Chicoro's method of using a nylon to secure a bun. I tried doing a YT search for a fellow PJ and all I got were results for people with nylon fetishes LMFAO  After I rebuked them in the name of my sweet Jesus  I created the video. Its being uploaded now and I'll edit this post to add the link. Not too much hair porn going on in the video. I have no make up on so please forgive my look LOL

I'm off to Ikea!



Chaosbutterfly said:


> At red bolded...I named mine Shaitan.



OMG that's so funny!!!!  I'm not even gonna ask where you got that name from! I am going to do a YT video about my beloved Jose (steamer) and hopefully post it next week.

ETA: Here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8IXoYAg2ok its still processing so the quality will hopefully be better


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *I wish you had told me you were trying to do a hot oil treatment with that stuff.* I don't use it because its no joke, its like pure cinnamon or something. Its like those hot jaw breakers (cinnamon candy) that makes your mouth feel like its on *FIYAH, except you put it on your scalp*. Throw it away or mix it with something else. Leave your scalp alone and the feeling will subside.


 
No, I didn't do a HOT with it  I just rubbed some on my scalp. Tis All.  But Prolly a little too much and too frequent. 

I used it twice last week. I did the EVOO HOT to try to help soothe my scalp afterwards........

I found the packing slip.  It's only $2.99 and they charge a 20% restocking fee, so it wouldn't even be worth my while to send it back.

I will put it away or maybe mix it.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll..........
> 
> About The Cinnamon Oil.......It Should come with a WARNING: *Kids Do Not Try this At Home.*:burning:
> 
> ...


 
Oh I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. I got that experience using too much peppermint oil.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah the peppermint oil isn't funny. You've really got to make sure you only add a few drops to a carrier oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. I got that experience using too much peppermint oil.


 


Cream Tee said:


> Yeah the peppermint oil isn't funny. You've really got to make sure you only add a few drops to a carrier oil.


 
All that _Tingly Stuff_ can & will mess you up!  Tea Tree too. 

But this one, by Far has been the Worst (for me).  It's like somebody put a Super Relaxer on my Head and left it on for 3 Days w/o washing it out.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

We having a little snow flurries today so I'm using IDareTHair technique of using products up today. I emptyl AOWC/AM with honeyquat in a jar for my steamer treatment. I have enough for 2 more treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

ltown said:


> We having a little snow flurries today *so I'm using IDareTHair technique of using products up today.* I emptyl AOWC/AM with honeyquat in a jar for my steamer treatment. I have enough for 2 more treatments.


 
Good LTown.  Just Keep Using it Up.  I've also been stalking you (& a couple others, CButfly:eye in the Use up Your Stash 2010 Thread.

Actually Shay, (& a couple other ladies) really helped me 'see' that sticking with one product until it's gone will actually help you use things up alot faster.  

At First, I kept thinking, it didn't make sense???  I'd be bored, etc.... all kinds of excuses to continue that _"Bad Behavior"_ BUT it works. 

Instead of skipping around each wash day from product to product.  (even if they are all open) Just pick one opened product and use it until it's completely gone.

Plus, it allows you to analyze the effectiveness of that particular product to see how it's working and if it will be a repurchase.  *And this is the biggest plus, for Me*  

Skipping around weekly, virtually made it impossible for me to effectively review a product for My Hair.  Because from week to week, I was using something different.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

I need some new pretty wraps, they are getting worn and stretch out from wash and wear. I may get some come april if i need to reup on anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I used up: That AO Mix I had made and A Vial of Ceramides.  I didn't use the Millennia Mud Volcanic Reconstructor up tho' (I have another use). 

Will cut the tube open too.  I will use that up with the Ion Effective Care Reconstructor Next Wash Day.

I used some of the Lustrasilk Shea Mango that I mixed with the remainder of my EVCO.  I also made up a jar with EVOO too. (to use up the EVCO & the EVOO) Since I know the Lustrasilk isn't the _greatest quality product_.....I thought I'd try to help it along.  I normally don't "Mix" Products with stuff.  _

I feel a product should be able to stand on it's own.  If you need to add 50-11 things to it:  Find another Product_.erplexed  But that's just Me and My Warped Opinion.

The Lustrasilk has a waxy feel.  I am sure it's the mineral oil and the petroleum.  I'll use it up by the end of February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I need some new pretty wraps, they are getting worn and stretch out from wash and wear. I may get some come april if i need to reup on anything else.


 
I Love Those. 

I want a Black One.  I had 2 Ivory Ones, that aren't exactly 'Ivory' anymore


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Instead of skipping around each wash day from product to product.  (even if they are all open) Just pick one opened product and use it until it's completely gone.
> 
> Plus, it allows you to analyze the effectiveness of that particular product to see how it's working and if it will be a repurchase.  *And this is the biggest plus, for Me*
> 
> Skipping around weekly, virtually made it impossible for me to effectively review a product for My Hair.  Because from week to week, I was using something different.



This is so much easier said that done though.....
It's so hard to stay disciplined. I can stay with a product for like 3 weeks and then I want to switch. I really need to finish up AO WC and hsr. I've had those since summer. They are still not done.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2010)

BM & mkd--I looked back in my notes  and it took about 2 weeks to get my order from Quecraft once shipped.

T--I'm a big believer in products standing on their own too.  MonaLisa told me about a good product mix and I acted all scared .  I finally did it though-it was Moist 24/7 and Patene Nature Fusion.  My mixes are all ayurvedic or treatments.  I do additives though like honey,oil, saa, wheat protein, panthenol, and honeyquat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ....*It's so hard to stay disciplined*.


 
And.....This is the Key Right Here to making it work @bolded. 

Girl, Gon' and Git Rid of that AO HSR & WC You've had since this summer.  You could knock those out Quick.

I am determined to get rid of all 1/2's, 1/3rd's, 1/4th's.  They are going down...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> BM & mkd--I looked back in my notes  and it took about 2 weeks to get my order from Quecraft once shipped.
> 
> T--I'm a big believer in products standing on their own too. MonaLisa told me about a good product mix and I acted all scared . I finally did it though-it was Moist 24/7 and Patene Nature Fusion. My mixes are all ayurvedic or treatments. *I do additives though like honey,oil, saa, wheat protein, panthenol, and honeyquat.*


 
I have a couple additives too.  I forget to 'add' them. 

_*goes off to find neutral protein filler or wheat protein to add to a 3rd (newly created) jar of Lustrasilk Shea & Mango Cholestrol.*_


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

my hair was sooooo dry yesterday. i think i had protein overload so last night i saturated my hair with oyin honey hemp conditioner and slept in it. i just washed it out with black soap and now im under my heat cap with kbb ll hair mask. im gonna be under hrear until i get tired lol. then i plan on twisting using oyin honey hemp, shine and define and whipped pudding.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

T, i really hope your scalp feels better. evoo is great at soothing stuff so i hope it works. i know this is different but my friend had a rash but didnt want to go to the doctor so i told her to rub evoo on it since coconut oil didnt work. and it cleared up in 3 days.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

oh i forgot to say i used up an 8oz of honey hemo conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> This is on my list of things to try also. What measurements do you use for this concoction


 i usually just use all of the thick part of the coconut milk. at the bottom of the can is usually pretty watery so i use that as a final rinse. then i jusr eyeball the honey and evoo. i dont use much of those two because the coconut milk can stand on its own and be amazing.


ltown said:


> It suppose to snow here in DMV so I'll be prepoo/dc with mix of my stash to use thing up and sitting under the steamer for hour.


 it looks as bad as the snow storm we had a few weeks ago. so im in the house all day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *it looks as bad as the snow storm we had a few weeks ago. so im in the house all day.*


 
WOW!  Man....Ya'll Got Hit Again!


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

I finally got some good day hair pins and a new brush when I stopped by Sally's this morning.  I think my bobby pins were causing breakage.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

yep T, it looks that bad.
im so upset  at the kbb thread. yall know i love my kbb. im torn, but i know i would be pissed and hurt if i were the OP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yep T, it looks that bad.
> im so upset at the kbb thread. yall know i love my kbb. im torn, but i know i would be pissed and hurt if i were the OP.


 
IK it sux. 

re: KBB.  Just give the Woman another Body Splash/Spray and be done with it.

Why risk a customer (and existing and future customers) over something so simple.erplexed  If I were her, I'd try to speak to Karen.  

Bump the Minions.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I havent been in here for a minute (blame law school apps and feeling a bit down). Just stopping by to wish you ladies a relaxed weekend and a great upcoming week. 

Oh yes, 

IDare, please be careful with that spicy stuff....you got hair growing and keeping to do!

Shay, thanks for the advice...don't worry about your hair; im sure things will improve. i am close to being where you are now...the tangles are becoming a bit rough and wash days are elongating to hours due to careful detangling. i find that stretching my hair a bit with flexirods or biiig rollers helps. i just let it air dry to a moist state, and then bun or pincurl and bun

Esani, thanks for the advice as well. love your wig...i need to grow some um..guts to wear one. you do it soo well

Chebaby, thanks for the idea of using coconut milk, ive been dying to try that, but wasnt sure how to do so. thanks! ps dont worry about your hair, you know its soooft and all-a-dat!

Mkd, dont worry about your hair love, it will be fine. thanks for the advice and the help. yes, you still rock for even just taking time to tell me about your experience. 

Boston Maria, love is hard...im learning that lesson now. im happy you all have found a way to work things out. nothing is better than knowing someone truly loves you (well maybe somethings, but in general...nothing lol jk)

La Colocha, I am really impressed and motivated by your drive to reign in your pjism. keep it up!

Washnset, Im in nyc as well...where are you getting your sewin? im intrigued. hope it turns out as fly as you want it!


To the other ladies, hope everything is alright and the hairs are growing 

Later dolls! keep being and getting more beautiful!
ps i know im not that close with any of you, so i hope my comments dont offend anyone. erplexed


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice video BM!  I having been using the pantyhose totally differently.  More like a rubber band.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yep T, it looks that bad.
> im so upset at the kbb thread. yall know i love my kbb. im torn, but i know i would be pissed and hurt if i were the OP.


 I hope OP gets the situation resolved.  What a mess.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

pss (lol) i finished the tw mist. love it. will be trying hairveda's hydrascillica (sp?). and, i finally used up an aphogee 2 min. and a honey rinse by shescentit. you ladies are right, the bottles just seem to have an ever ending amount...especially the products from which you want to move on. i mixed them together with honey, jbco, nutrine garlic and just made my dc batch for a couple of weeks.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

day36, i like the way you gave everyone a shout out lol. i hope you are feeling better and congrats on law school.

why does this heat cap feel like its not even on sometimes lol.

T, i agree kbb should have just sent the op her dang body splash. with that said i still think her employees are doing all this behind karens back. i mean, karen has been on this site before, she know how we are. why risk the set back in this economy????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Oh yes,
> 
> *IDare, please be careful with that spicy stuff....*you got hair growing and keeping to do!


 
I will Girl.  That stuff took me there.

Thanks for the words of Encouragement.  Post when you can.  

And Don't forget about Us.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

i ordered so much from chagrin valley. boredom is killer.

and i don't think these braids are gonna last as long as i want and it's only been two weeks!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> pss (lol) i finished the tw mist. love it. will be trying hairveda's hydrascillica (sp?). and, i finally used up an aphogee 2 min. and a honey rinse by shescentit. you ladies are right, the bottles just seem to have an ever ending amount...especially the products from which you want to move on. i mixed them together with honey, jbco, nutrine garlic and just made my dc batch for a couple of weeks.


 i dont think i lke the hairveda  spray. i guess it moisturizes but i have to dang near use the whole bottle before my hair even feels a tad bit wet.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i ordered so much from chagrin valley. boredom is killer.
> 
> and i don't think these braids are gonna last as long as i want and it's only been two weeks!


 boredom is a pain in my arse. last night i ordered oyin honey hemo conditioner and shine and define lol. thats the first time i ever thought of cancelling an order.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yep T, it looks that bad.
> im so upset  at the kbb thread. yall know i love my kbb. im torn, but i know i would be pissed and hurt if i were the OP.





IDareT'sHair said:


> IK it sux.
> 
> re: KBB.  Just give the Woman another Body Splash/Spray and be done with it.
> 
> ...


I feel both of y'all, which is why I posted a link to that thread on Karen's FB page. Someone made a comment in that thread about what would be the purpose of having staff if she has to handle things directly. Welllll, I don't know about anyone else, but if I don't get the answer I want or don't like how I'm being treated by the company "rep", I'm going over their head, period. That whole situation is messed up and I hope it gets worked out.

Went to Claire's and got a lil crazy on the hair accessories  They had sooo many cute headbands so I just loaded up.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont think i lke the hairveda  spray. i guess it moisturizes but i have to dang near use the whole bottle before my hair even feels a tad bit wet.




oh no....*boat sinks* i was planning on using it before re-upping on my tw mist (i love that stuff). honestly, im kind of hoping i dont like it too much as i think it is a bit expensive for that little bottle, and it would be taking up potential space for my beloved green tea butter in my shipping costs and package (can you tell i got it bad for that stuff? lol). but thanks for letting me know girl, i'll let you know what i think of it. ps ladies who use the tw mist it is soooo  when you dilute it with water, evoo, and jbco. i just when i use it like that


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i ordered so much from chagrin valley. boredom is killer.
> 
> and i don't think these braids are gonna last as long as i want and it's only been two weeks!


 What did you get Robot?  I have been trying to stay away from the CV website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I feel both of y'all, which is why I posted a link to that thread on Karen's FB page. Someone made a comment in that thread about what would be the purpose of having staff if she has to handle things directly. *Welllll, I don't know about anyone else, but if I don't get the answer I want or don't like how I'm being treated by the company "rep", I'm going over their head, period. That whole situation is messed up and I hope it gets worked out.*


 
I TOTALLY Agree:  When I feel I get "Poor Customer Service" I go Straight to The Top.  

Especially when it involves My Hard Earned Money.

I don't have time to deal with 'worker bees'


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

I used up my organic coconut oil and replaced with another, this time though I got oil sourced from the Philippines. I'm not sure what the difference is but the Philippines oil sure does feel better, extremely good quality indeed.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

I kind of want to go to the BSS and look at wigs. Maybe if my husband gets home fairly soon, I will head out.


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont think i lke the hairveda  spray. i guess it moisturizes but i have to dang near use the whole bottle before my hair even feels a tad bit wet.




I love it when I am in twists. Loose hair, not so much.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> What did you get Robot?  I have been trying to stay away from the CV website.



i think it would be easier for me to tell you what i didn't get! i got lots of samples, though, and maybe 3 full size soaps. 

i was gonna go back for their whipped cocoa butter, until i found that it had other things added. i'm going to whip up my own cocoa and shea butter because that's all i want. i'm really working on getting my skin soft and supple for summer and i think those two will help me do it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

yea im gonna try to stay in twists the rest of the winter so ill use it for that.
Charz are yall still going to oyin tomorrow iif it keeps snowing?


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I love it when I am in twists. Loose hair, not so much.



do you think it would work in a bun? (@ chebaby too) would i need to layer a creamy leave-in over it? 

ps love your hair in your avi and your reviews are great. thank ya


----------



## Eisani (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I TOTALLY Agree:  When I feel I get "Poor Customer Service" I go Straight to The Top.
> 
> Especially when it involves My Hard Earned Money.
> 
> I don't have time to deal with 'worker bees'


Girl I had to get a little um, extra  last weekend on somebody who thought it was okay to d!ck me around over the phone. I went up there and sat in the manager's office until he showed up for his shift. We ended up getting our hotel room for free. Some of these people that act like $ is coming directly out of their paycheck kill me. Do your job and we won't have these types of problems in the first place!


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi All, I am new here and I hope everyone is well, I am not going to lie, I am fresh into my HHJ and I really want to buy everything in sight! I have a list which I hope Paks will be able to fulfill for me tomorrow and I do need everything!!Lol!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

it might be good for a bun just to refresh it like later in the day or something. i know it cant stand alone for my hair and my hair isnt thick at all.


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea im gonna try to stay in twists the rest of the winter so ill use it for that.
> Charz are yall still going to oyin tomorrow iif it keeps snowing?



Yup me and David goin, unless she cancels it.



Day36 said:


> do you think it would work in a bun? (@ chebaby too) would i need to layer a creamy leave-in over it?
> 
> ps love your hair in your avi and your reviews are great. thank ya




Aww thanks 

I would layer an oil based moisturizer, leave-in or oil over it, to seal in the moisture and provide shine. Or to refresh the bun during the day, or to refresh the style in the morning.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea im gonna try to stay in twists the rest of the winter so ill use it for that.
> Charz are yall still going to oyin tomorrow iif it keeps snowing?



wasn't the event today?  glad i didn't go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *boredom is killer*.


 


chebaby said:


> *boredom is a pain in my arse. last night i ordered oyin honey hemo conditioner and shine and define lol. thats the first time i ever thought of cancelling an order.*


 
Now.  Since You _Both_ Know This is  A "Trigger" it should give you something to work on.  And Control.  

And Perhaps Conquer.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Hi All, I am new here and I hope everyone is well, I am not going to lie, I am fresh into my HHJ and I really want to buy everything in sight! I have a list which I hope Paks will be able to fulfill for me tomorrow and I do need everything!!Lol!



welcome miss. i am sort of new myself. everyone here is nice and will help you. just be careful, dont get gigantic bottles and jars. try to assess things before purchasing...youll be alright. most importantly, learn and have fun with your hair. 

Day


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

So, I joined BM's bunning challenge and I am already getting kind of bored with buns.  I think I will get on youtube and find some cute bun tutorials.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now.  Since You _Both_ Know This is  A "Trigger" it should give you something to work on.  And Control.
> 
> And Perhaps Conquer.



i was tryna shop for some cute clothes. i don't even remember how i ended up there.  but i've been buying a lot of other things though. i know what my next purchases will be and then i'm done. at least until i run out of this money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *Girl I had to get a little um, extra  last weekend on somebody who thought it was okay to d!ck me around over the phone. I went up there and sat in the manager's office until he showed up for his shift.* We ended up getting our hotel room for free. Some of these people that act like $ is coming directly out of their paycheck kill me. Do your job and we won't have these types of problems in the first place!


 
Girl, You Know WE (BW) KNOW HOW TO DO Extra!

After I built my house, I was having a problem and I called/wrote the Owner of the Company.  

And he sent the President, the VP of Construction and some other "Shirt" out to my Home and they corrected the problem STAT.

If I had kept dealing with the workers, I'd still be dealing with 'em almost 4 years later.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Know WE (BW) KNOW HOW TO DO Extra!
> 
> After I built my house, I was having a problem and I called/wrote the Owner of the Company.
> 
> ...


 T, we had problems with our builder too and my husband had to snap on everyone to get the issues resolved.  He is better at going off on people but I will do it if necessary.  I don't play about my money.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, I've bought my major purchases for the year:

Marcia Teixeira BKT, 32oz.
professional freestanding salon dryer
4oz. Australian Emu Oil
8oz 100% Organic Raw Cosmetic Argan Oil, &
About $100 worth of make-up and make-up brushes (a $250 value)
Total: $500

oh, and OCT on 6-week auto-ship until further notice...

I should be okay, since I'll be in braids most of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> welcome miss. i am sort of new myself. everyone here is nice and will help you. just be careful, dont get gigantic bottles and jars. try to assess things before purchasing...youll be alright. most importantly, learn and have fun with your hair.
> 
> Day


 
Great Advice. 

Stay off the Bandwagons.  Fully Research Your Products (before you Purchase).  Read Up/Study Previous Threads.  

And Don't get overwhelmed Buying alot of unnecessary Stuff.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

ladies, 

i am starting to look into butters and even more natural products (like on some fruit and berries tip lol). what do you think would be worth purchasing? what are the must have oils(essential and other)? i have limited funds and cant afford to be greatly disappointed. so far, im thinking of trying to make my own avocado oil to test the waters. i eventually want to make my own face, hair, and body products (not exactly on a large scale though).


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> welcome miss. i am sort of new myself. everyone here is nice and will help you. just be careful, dont get gigantic bottles and jars. try to assess things before purchasing...youll be alright. most importantly, learn and have fun with your hair.
> 
> Day


 
Thanks so much for the welcome, everyone is really nice here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Well, I've bought my major purchases for the year:
> 
> Marcia Teixeira BKT, 32oz.
> professional freestanding salon dryer
> ...


 
Hey Girlie!  I was thinking about you yesterday (when I was lurking at work) And Wondered Where you Were?

Glad to see you in this Thread.  Glad to see you Posting.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies,
> 
> i am starting to look into butters and even more natural products (like on some fruit and berries tip lol). what do you think would be worth purchasing? what are the must have oils(essential and other)? i have limited funds and cant afford to be greatly disappointed. so far, im thinking of trying to make my own avocado oil to test the waters. i eventually want to make my own face, hair, and body products (not exactly on a large scale though).



avocado butter!  it's my staple! i reviewed it on my blog, if you're interested: http://www.curlypop.blogspot.com


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies,
> 
> i am starting to look into butters and even more natural products (like on some fruit and berries tip lol). what do you think would be worth purchasing? what are the must have oils(essential and other)? i have limited funds and cant afford to be greatly disappointed. so far, im thinking of trying to make my own avocado oil to test the waters. i eventually want to make my own face, hair, and body products (not exactly on a large scale though).


 I use shea and avocado butter every day.  I also like coconut, castor, avocado and olive oil.  I am finishing up a bottle of pumpkin seed oil and giving some thought to other oils to purchase.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> avocado butter!  it's my staple! i reviewed it on my blog, if you're interested: http://www.curlypop.blogspot.com



thanks girlie! i feel like i will love it too. i got it bad for a creamy type leave in or even body conditioner. *off to look @ robot's blog*

eta: love your blog already and i just pulled up the page. love the visuals *thumbs up* btw, thanks a lot robot (sarcasm) now ima have to gather up some change for this avocado butter. lol. thanks girl, i'll let you know when i get it


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> thanks girlie! i feel like i will love it too. i got it bad for a creamy type leave in or even body conditioner. *off to look @ robot's blog*



it's like buttah.  it's not too heavy, not too light; just perfection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies,
> 
> i am starting to look into butters and even more natural products (like on some fruit and berries tip lol). what do you think would be worth purchasing? what are the must have oils(essential and other)? i have limited funds and cant afford to be greatly disappointed. so far, im thinking of trying to make my own avocado oil to test the waters. i eventually want to make my own face, hair, and body products (not exactly on a large scale though).


 
Avacado Butter/Oil is Good.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlie!  I was thinking about you yesterday (when I was lurking at work) And Wondered Where you Were?
> 
> Glad to see you in this Thread.  Glad to see you Posting.



Awe, thanks! I've been on stress mode for the last couple of weeks (finances were kickin' my behind kung-fu style). I got my refund yesterday, and paid my debt off, caught up on bills, and did some shopping, .

I feel soooooooooooo much better now. I promise to post more often .


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Advice.
> 
> Stay off the Bandwagons. Fully Research Your Products (before you Purchase). Read Up/Study Previous Threads.
> 
> And Don't get overwhelmed Buying alot of unnecessary Stuff.


 
Thanks for the advice also.

I have just got some megatek, the avocado mist, JBCO, and other bits and bobs. I am going to order some AO stuff and use the existing things I have.
I ordered a steamer on Weds and it is still not here, they promised me 'next day' delivery Normally I would not mind, but I am so excited and have to get into the challenges soon. My DH has even noticed that my hair is looking a little thicker

Day36, I am new also, but I always see Coconut Oil, Olive Oil , Jojoba Oil, mentioned on here ? The experts will know


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Avacado Butter/Oil is Good. You won't be disappointed.


 
 I said I was not an expert, I said Coconut, Olive and Jojoba!! I best get back to reading!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i think it would be easier for me to tell you what i didn't get! i got lots of samples, though, and maybe 3 full size soaps.
> 
> i was gonna go back for their whipped cocoa butter, until i found that it had other things added. i'm going to whip up my own cocoa and shea butter because that's all i want. i'm really working on getting my skin soft and supple for summer and i think those two will help me do it.




There are only about 5-6 Chagrin Valley soaps that I really like. And I've tried all of them, I mean AAAAALLLLLL of them


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Ms. Terri, I finally did my review on the Hairveda Methi Sativa Set:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiIDB7e53e4


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks for the advice also.
> 
> I have just got some megatek, the avocado mist, JBCO, and other bits and bobs. I am going to order some AO stuff and use the existing things I have.
> I ordered a steamer on Weds and it is still not here, they promised me 'next day' delivery Normally I would not mind, but I am so excited and have to get into the challenges soon. My DH has even noticed that my hair is looking a little thicker
> ...



thank you hun! dont shy away from giving advice, ill take it from anyone who sounds like they have things together...new, or not. i already use coconut and olive...i just cant seem to justify the price of jojoba (as i feel like if its a reproduction of what i already have, then why pay so much for a little bottle? lol). is the jojoba worth it ladies? T and Robot...i think i shall try this avocado. but, when i have to do strange thangs for some change cuz i gotta keep it in stock...i hope yall will still take me in and love me.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ms. Terri, I finally did my review on the Hairveda Methi Sativa Set:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiIDB7e53e4


 Off to check it out right now!


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla...um, may you please school me in the way of the nail jedi? i lurk in the nail fanatics as i am not skilled in polish applications...im trying tho :/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Awe, thanks! *I've been on stress mode for the last couple of weeks (finances were kickin' my behind kung-fu style). I got my refund yesterday, and paid my debt off, caught up on bills, and did some shopping, .*
> 
> I feel soooooooooooo much better now. *I promise to post more often* .


 
Girl, Trust me, IK how Finances can get you down. 

But Good thing is: You took care of it and got it done.  

Now you can Relax.  Take a Deep Breath. Take it Easy.  And Enjoy Your Hair.

@2nd Bolded.  I Knows where to Find You........:eyebrows2


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> lamaravilla...um, may you please school me in the way of the nail jedi? i lurk in the nail fanatics as i am not skilled in polish applications...im trying tho :/



 What you need to know honey, I'll share all the secrets with you!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> thank you hun! dont shy away from giving advice, ill take it from anyone who sounds like they have things together...new, or not. i already use coconut and olive...*i just cant seem to justify the price of jojoba (as i feel like if its a reproduction of what i already have, then why pay so much for a little bottle? lol)*. is the jojoba worth it ladies? T and Robot...i think i shall try this avocado. but, when i have to do strange thangs for some change cuz i gotta keep it in stock...i hope yall will still take me in and love me.



You can get good jojoba oil on Ebay. I use this vendor, and she's great, many oils to choose from: Old Time Soap Company

and if you sign up with Bing, you get 8% cash back on Ebay purchases!


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> What you need to know honey, I'll share all the secrets with you!



*wide eyes* EVERY-DANG-THANG! lol. i called myself doing something by buying some opi. i lurve the colors...the application, not so much. i cant clean  up my nails without making a mess (lol). and the sad thing is i have nice nails that dont need much maintenance, or so the nail lady says lol. have you ever tried sinful colors that they sell at like duane reade and cvs? the colors look so bold to me. what do you think about them?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Trust me, IK how Finances can get you down.
> 
> But Good thing is: You took care of it and got it done.
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am, I know.

And I'm definitely on relax mode now....except I still want a freakin' steamer I need prayer, ya'll.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *wide eyes* EVERY-DANG-THANG! lol. i called myself doing something by buying some opi. i lurve the colors...the application, not so much. i cant clean  up my nails without making a mess (lol). and the sad thing is i have nice nails that dont need much maintenance, or so the nail lady says lol. have you ever tried sinful colors that they sell at like duane reade and cvs? the colors look so bold to me. what do you think about them?



I hate Sinful Colors. They have some pretty shades, but it takes like 5 coats to get the bottle color. They are extremely watered down and runny. I have several bottles and I never use them.

How do you clean up? I paint my nails really slowly, taking my time, so I won't have to deal with cleaning anything up. But if I still need to I will use an orange stick with a little piece of cotton and some acetone, that works best.

If you want some polish for cheap, like high end, buy from Transdesign.com, they have Essie for $4 OPI for $4.95, and they ship crazy fast.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36, I don't do so great with OPI either, the colors are fun and pretty, but they have that damn king kong brush in their bottles and it makes my application sloppy. I find myself having to trim the brush which is also a pain cuz I have tons of OPI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ms. Terri, I finally did my review on the Hairveda Methi Sativa Set:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiIDB7e53e4


 
Excellent Review. 

You gave me a couple things to consider purchasing during the Next Sale. 

Thanks.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

me, myself, personally(i hate when people say all that lol) dont like jojoba oil. it doesnt do anything bad to my hair but i dont feel like it does anything at all lol. it was nice on my scalp but then again most oils are. for my hair it didnt do anything. wont repurchase lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yes ma'am, I know.
> 
> And I'm definitely on relax mode now....*except I still want a freakin' steamer* I need prayer, ya'll.


 
Oh No Honey.....You Gotta' Get a Steamer  That...You Gotta Do!

Mos' Def' It's an absolute Must! 

No Conditioner LUVA' Should be without it.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love Those.
> 
> I want a Black One. I had 2 Ivory Ones, that aren't exactly 'Ivory' anymore


 
Mine are starting to look like the ghetto rags everyone is so *clutches pearls about*.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I hate Sinful Colors. They have some pretty shades, but it takes like 5 coats to get the bottle color. They are extremely watered down and runny. I have several bottles and I never use them.
> 
> How do you clean up? I paint my nails really slowly, taking my time, so I won't have to deal with cleaning anything up. But if I still need to I will use an orange stick with a little piece of cotton and some acetone, that works best.
> 
> If you want some polish for cheap, like high end, buy from Transdesign.com, they have Essie for $4 OPI for $4.95, and they ship crazy fast.


 
Oh lawd don't get her started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Mine are starting to look like the ghetto rags* everyone is so *clutches pearls about*.


 

My Ivory has a _slight_ Yellowish Tinge


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Lamara, I feel like I will be purchasing nail polish all next week.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I hate Sinful Colors. They have some pretty shades, but it takes like 5 coats to get the bottle color. They are extremely watered down and runny. I have several bottles and I never use them.
> 
> How do you clean up? I paint my nails really slowly, taking my time, so I won't have to deal with cleaning anything up. But if I still need to I will use an orange stick with a little piece of cotton and some acetone, that works best.
> 
> If you want some polish for cheap, like high end, buy from Transdesign.com, they have Essie for $4 OPI for $4.95, and they ship crazy fast.



thank you! i feel the colors for opi are drool-worthy but it just makes it so dang hard. even when i go slowly, i still have to clean up. and, by clean up i mean, a qtip and nail polish remover... or, the thumb nail of my other hand. lmfao. im sort of disappointed about the sinful colors tid bit as the colors look really good. thanks for answering me. i found a website that sold them for even cheaper, but im not sure if its legit...*off to look for that website again*


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Ivory has a _slight_ Yellowish Tinge


 
You know that's ghetto right? Did you get the memo, you are making the SISTA'S look bad and uneducated,. You are dragging us down t, its time for a new one. Lmao at that foolishness.lol


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks Lamara, I feel like I will be purchasing nail polish all next week.



Girl I already decided that's all I'm going to buy myself with my tax return, and then save the rest. There are some new collections coming out and I NEED them  Polish is such a cheap and fun way to change your look


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> thank you! i feel the colors for opi are drool-worthy but it just makes it so dang hard. even when i go slowly, i still have to clean up. and, by clean up i mean, a qtip and nail polish remover... or, the thumb nail of my other hand. lmfao. im sort of disappointed about the sinful colors tid bit as the colors look really good. thanks for answering me. i found a website that sold them for even cheaper, but im not sure if its legit...*off to look for that website again*



Don't use qtips to clean up, that will just make a mess, get some orange sticks at Sallys, they are really cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You know that's ghetto right? *Did you get the memo, you are making the SISTA'S look bad and uneducated,*. *You are dragging us down t,* its time for a new one. Lmao at that foolishness.lol


 
Girl, I tried Clorox and eerthang.  I think it was that dang Wheat Germ Oil.  It's staining.  

I ain't thinkin' 'bout them.@bolded.  

I wouldn't wear it out of the house. 

Maybe that Hot Pink/Black/White Swirly Print One, but not the one I have.

_*i wish prettywrap would have a sale*_


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the new Chanel Particulere nail polish, but at £20 for a bottle and a wait list, I think I'll pass.    A waiting list for nail polish!!!


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You know that's ghetto right? Did you get the memo, you are making the SISTA'S look bad and uneducated,. You are dragging us down t, its time for a new one. Lmao at that foolishness.lol


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I like the new Chanel Particulere nail polish, but at £20 for a bottle and a wait list, I think I'll pass.    A waiting list for nail polish!!!



i bought a bottle of chanel 219 a year or two ago. i loved that color - so gorgeous. i hope i can find it...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I like the new Chanel Particulere nail polish, but at £20 for a bottle and a wait list, I think I'll pass.    A waiting list for nail polish!!!



They can kick rocks the most I'll pay for a bottle of polish is $10.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i usually just use all of the thick part of the coconut milk. at the bottom of the can is usually pretty watery so i use that as a final rinse. then i jusr eyeball the honey and evoo. i dont use much of those two because the coconut milk can stand on its own and be amazing.
> 
> it looks as bad as the snow storm we had a few weeks ago. so im in the house all day.


 
It does, maybe they'll close the government Monday I know schools will be close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Girl I already decided that's all I'm going to buy myself with my tax return, and then save the rest. There are some new collections coming out and I NEED them  Polish is such a cheap and fun way to change your look


 
Girl, I couldn't think of the Color Last Night when I got my Pedi.  I knew it was Madhatter something.

So, I ended up getting Russian Rouge something?  I always get OPI for My Pedi.  The YT Girl that does it is a Polishing Genuis.  I 'rarely' get Essie (although she always tries to show me some comparable colors to the OPI)

My Former Pedicurist also used OPI, Essie and Creatives. (i think it's called).  But I primarily stick with OPI.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I tried Clorox and eerthang. I think it was that dang Wheat Germ Oil. It's staining.
> 
> I ain't thinkin' 'bout them.@bolded.
> 
> ...


 
They need to have a sale, when is the last time you went to the website. Hopefully she will get some new colors. Because you know i like to wear mine to work, Ha.


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 30, 2010)

^^ It may become cheaper on ebay, I remember jumping through hoops to get black satin, I have used it 3 times, so I have to leave nail polishes alone!!Lol!!! I was lazy on my hair and lazy still on my nails!!Lol!!


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

David just left to traverse the snow to go to work. I am worried about him :/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i bought a bottle of chanel 219 a year or two ago. i loved that color - so gorgeous. i hope i can find it...


 
Try e-bay


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I couldn't think of the Color Last Night when I got my Pedi.  I knew it was Madhatter something.
> 
> So, I ended up getting Russian Rouge something?  I always get OPI for My Pedi.  The YT Girl that does it is a Polishing Genuis.  I 'rarely' get Essie (although she always tries to show me some comparable colors to the OPI)
> 
> My Former Pedicurist also used OPI, Essie and Creatives. (i think it's called).  But I primarily stick with OPI.



Mad as a Hatter. 

Is the color you're wearing a dark blue? The only OPI I can think of with Russian in the name is Russian Navy.

I love me some Essie, their polishes apply like butter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> They need to have a sale, when is the last time you went to the website. Hopefully she will get some new colors. Because you know i like to wear mine to work, Ha.


 
I sent the link in several threads where folx was asking what could they sleep in that doesn't come off, wear out edges, etc......

I really like the way my hair feels after taking it off the next a.m.  It's Great.

So, I prolly looked at it a week or so ago?  I'd love to have that Hot Pink/Black/White Swirly one.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> David just left to traverse the snow to go to work. I am worried about him :/


 
Praying for him, you know men can be so hard headed.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Try e-bay



that's where i got it from last time. it was already discontinued then. not sure what the market looks like now. and then there was original and one with sparkles... i got the original.

eta: found mine... maybe that's what i'll paint my nails with next.


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Praying for him, you know men can be so hard headed.




He's leaving Oct 23rd to go to Spain for a year. I am going to miss him.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> He's leaving Oct 23rd to go to Spain for a year. I am going to miss him.


 
Ahh girl, it will be ok. Hopeful that time apart will bring you two closer together.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

Prettywrap is having a sale, 25%off all prettywraps and 50%off all silk head bands. Why do i still want to wait for a better sale?

http://www.prettywrap.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Mad as a Hatter.
> 
> Is the color you're wearing a dark blue? The only OPI I can think of with Russian in the name is Russian Navy.
> 
> I love me some Essie, their polishes apply like butter!


 
I Called!

It's from the Indian Collection:  Royal Rajah Ruby. 

I do Love the one from the Russian Collection Midnight in Moscow.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i bought a bottle of chanel 219 a year or two ago. i loved that color - so gorgeous. i hope i can find it...




The annoying thing about Chanel is they bring out a lot of stuff as limited edition, and when they finish - that's it and there's only so much bulk buying you can do! I'm still getting over the fact that I can no longer get my favourite Levres Scintillantes lip gloss anymore.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Prettywrap is having a sale, 25%off all prettywraps and 50%off all silk head bands. Why do i still want to wait for a better sale?
> 
> http://www.prettywrap.com/



why, oh WHY did you have to post this?! i was satisfied with my lil satin/silk/something scarf...and now this. *looks up* oh lawd, what is I gon do?!


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> David just left to traverse the snow to go to work. I am worried about him :/


 Don't worry, he'll be ok.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> David just left to traverse the snow to go to work. I am worried about him :/


 my daddy is at work too. i hate the snow. i get all worried and paranoid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Prettywrap is having a sale, 25%off all prettywraps and 50%off all silk head bands. *Why do i still want to wait for a better sale?*
> 
> http://www.prettywrap.com/


 
Me Too! 

But 25% is Prettywrapping Good.

I may get the black.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Prettywrap is having a sale, 25%off all prettywraps and 50%off all silk head bands. Why do i still want to wait for a better sale?
> 
> http://www.prettywrap.com/


 Why did this make me chuckle?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Called!
> 
> It's from the Indian Collection:  Royal Rajah Ruby.
> 
> I do Love the one from the Russian Collection Midnight in Moscow.



I have those! I actually have the entire Indian and Russian collections


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> He's leaving Oct 23rd to go to Spain for a year. I am going to miss him.


 
WHEW!!! Girl......For a minute I thought you said February!

Make the Most of Every Minute.

_*he's our honorary fellow pj*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I have those! I actually have the entire Indian and Russian collections


 
I was going to get something "Moor" yesterday.  Deep, Deep Purpley/Black. 

For the Life of Me...I couldn't think of Mad As a Hatter.  

Maybe Next Month.


----------



## La Colocha (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> why, oh WHY did you have to post this?! i was satisfied with my lil satin/silk/something scarf...and now this. *looks up* oh lawd, what is I gon do?!


 
What is you gone do?Warning, if you have long or really thick hair it won't be comfortable for you.



mkd said:


> Why did this make me chuckle?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was going to get something "Moor" yesterday.  Deep, Deep Purpley/Black.
> 
> For the Life of Me...I couldn't think of Mad As a Hatter.
> 
> Maybe Next Month.



Give Me Moor!!! That's pretty too!That one is from the espana collection.


----------



## mkd (Jan 30, 2010)

I keep looking at my baby's hair.  It is really growing well and getting a lot longer, I wish she would let me try to braid it.


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> What is you gone do?Warning, if you have long or really thick hair it won't be comfortable for you.
> 
> 
> lol aw man, i do have thick hair  welp, i guess that nips that in the bud.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> why, oh WHY did you have to post this?! i was satisfied with my *lil satin/silk/something scarf*...and now this. *looks up* oh lawd, what is I gon do?!


 
If what you're wearing is causing any slippage in the middle of the night.....

You need to certainly invest in the prettywrap.  It stays put.  And it keeps your Hair totally moisturized. 

And it is far superior than those 'fakey' stain/polyester _tryna' be/wannabe_ satin caps.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!
> 
> But 25% is Prettywrapping Good.
> 
> I may get the black.



pretty wrap is having a sale?!  Aww man, now I'm going to want to buy something. 

 I strongly dislike ya'll, I really do


----------



## Day36 (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If what you're wearing is causing any slippage in the middle of the night.....
> 
> You need to certainly invest in the prettywrap.  It stays put.  And it keeps your Hair totally moisturized.
> 
> And it is far superior than those 'fakey' stain/polyester _tryna' be/wannabe_ satin caps.



that actually made me LOL. but girl, la just said if my hair is thick or long it wont be that comfy. i get little sleep now, so i NEEDS, yes needs, my sleep (cant feel like i need to loosen anything). i did have slippage, but my temporary fix has been to tie a small scarf (think tupac style) and then put my bigger scarf over it...little to no slippage now. ps that also helps protect my nape from scarf damage *crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Give Me Moor!!! That's pretty too!That one is from the espana collection.


 
Very Nice.  I will definitely think about getting this one too (soon).  After I forgot MAAH....

I thought I wanted: "I'm really not a Waitress" but it wasn't what I wanted afterall. I was in the Mood For something DARK..........

I'll do Dark up until April/May.  Then I'll do some Summer/Lighter Colors.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> that actually made me LOL. but girl, la just said if my hair is thick or long it wont be that comfy. i get little sleep now, so i NEEDS, yes needs, my sleep (cant feel like i need to loosen anything). i did have slippage, but my temporary fix has been to tie a small scarf (think tupac style) and then put my bigger scarf over it...little to no slippage now. ps that also helps protect my nape from scarf damage *crosses fingers*


 
My Hair is Thick but Hardly Long....

So it works fine for me. 

I think I will get the black one.  I want that Swirly one, but It's 24.95  Even with 25%, it isn't appealing.......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I don't know what to buy myself with my tax return :scratchch
> 
> ETA: I know!!!! I'm gonna buy a Wii fit plus!!!



I love my Wii Fit Plus.  I don't like to work out but having this sitting right in my living room makes it so easy to do.  The investment for me is worth it since I pay once and that's it and if I don't use it I don't feel too guilty or as though I'm wasting my money.  Just need something for weight training and I'm good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2010)

Well........Decided to pass this time on the Black Prettywrap.  (Even tho' I really want it).  

I'll just keep wearing my Dingy Yellowish-Ivory ones stained with _wheatgerm oil_ until they 'fall apart' (since Nobody has to look at 'em but me).

It's still $14.95 w/o Shipping and $29.95 w/o Shipping for 2 (which I would get). 

So....When/If Mine tear, unravel, elastic gets broke down or something major.....I'll replace them then.  

Imma just Press On with the 2 I already have.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Very Nice.  I will definitely think about getting this one too (soon).  After I forgot MAAH....
> 
> I thought I wanted:* "I'm really not a Waitress"* but it wasn't what I wanted afterall. I was in the Mood For something DARK..........
> 
> I'll do Dark up until April/May.  Then I'll do some Summer/Lighter Colors.




I love this - it's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought some 1500 MSM vitamins.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

im twisting my hair now. i really like the way its turning out. my hair has grown since the last time i did twists and my hair looks thicker in the top. technically i no its not thicker but it looks it so thats good lol.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *yea im gonna try to stay in twists the rest of the winter* so ill use it for that.
> Charz are yall still going to oyin tomorrow iif it keeps snowing?


 
Same here. I will be in twists till April hopefully.


You guys have me opening up a tab to look at the Prettywraps, knowing I have more than enough headcoverings.


----------



## robot. (Jan 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I love my Wii Fit Plus.  I don't like to work out but having this sitting right in my living room makes it so easy to do.  The investment for me is worth it since I pay once and that's it and if I don't use it I don't feel too guilty or as though I'm wasting my money.  Just need something for weight training and I'm good.



i just won one on ebay.  i'm so excited, but i know i'm gonna have to buy all those other odds and ends for it... the yoga mat, tennis racket, etc. i'm obsessed with having sets.


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm under my steamer and I used up:

HV Moist 24/7
HV Methi Sativa Part 1
Shescentit Hair Butter
Anita Grant Coco Latte


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 30, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> pretty wrap is having a sale?!  Aww man, now I'm going to want to buy something.
> 
> I strongly dislike ya'll, I really do


  ITA I love my pretty wrap.
Must resist buying entire store for the summer time
wow 50% off that's a steal.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> why does this heat cap feel like its not even on sometimes lol.


I know, right? Sometimes I lift mine up just to check.  Just to make sure.

About nail polish--I am loving this OPI Hong Kong Collection.  I saw that it releases on 2/3 does that mean my shop won't have it?  I'm thinking they should be able to pre order??? 2/3 is just for the public, right?  I hope so because I have like 5 different colors I like. I'm getting my nails done next Sunday.  I guess I should have some back ups in mind.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, Jasmine's is having a sale.  20% off using hairluv through Feb 1st.  Not applicable to gift sets, samples, sale items, or bulk items (I think that's off the top of my head).  She states this clearly on her website. 

www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com

I ordered my mom one those bath & body baskets for her birthday.  The country vanilla pear scent. It shipped yesterday so she should get it on time .


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

finally finished my twists. i like them, not my best work but hey lol.
i sprayed with juices and berries and then sealed with jojoba oil. i just noticed im almost out of jojoba oil, good lol.
and im sorry about kbb but i aint giving up that hair masked, yall should have seen my hair. that stuff is amazing.

my next set of twists will be done with qhemet brbc(hopefully that will be the last of it) and heavy cream.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I know, right? Sometimes I lift mine up just to check. Just to make sure.
> 
> About nail polish--I am loving this *OPI Hong Kong Collection*. I saw that it releases on 2/3 does that mean my shop won't have it? I'm thinking they should be able to pre order??? 2/3 is just for the public, right? I hope so because I have like 5 different colors I like. I'm getting my nails done next Sunday. I guess I should have some back ups in mind.


 
Oooh, I just saw them on Amazon!! They do have some nice colors.  I really do need some new ones, I think. 

So, this week, I used up a KBB Herbal Conditioner, Njoi Nourishing Hair Butter, Ion Effective Care Treatment, and a bottle of Amla oil. I have one more use of a bottle of SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus (seems like i had/have an endless supply of this one) and the Honey Rinse. I'm also going to try and use up my Linange Shea Butter mask. Big a** tub!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm dc'ing overnight again with Sitrinillah. My moisture levels are so good right now, but I need to be careful, I should do another protein treatment soon.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

The OPI Hong Kong collection is available on transdesign.com on Feb 5th, I'm buying them there since they're only 4.99.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 30, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> The OPI Hong Kong collection is available on transdesign.com on Feb 5th, I'm buying them there since they're* only 4.99*.


 
That's all I needed to hear...
Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 30, 2010)

the next think i plan on using up is sunshine in hello sweet thing. thats what im going to use all week to keep my twists moist. im also going to focus on using up my hairveda hydrasylica on my twists too.
i think i will still co wash my twists once a week. other than that just spray and seal with sunshine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies,
> 
> i am starting to look into butters and even more natural products (like on some fruit and berries tip lol). what do you think would be worth purchasing? what are the must have oils(essential and other)? i have limited funds and cant afford to be greatly disappointed. so far, im thinking of trying to make my own avocado oil to test the waters. i eventually want to make my own face, hair, and body products (not exactly on a large scale though).



ITA shea and avocado butters are my faves.  I use shea alone or as a base for my butter mixes (hair and skin).  Avocado can definitely stand on its own.  I also experimented with some others like kokum, mango, ilipe, hemp, and jojoba.    

My body butter has shea, kokum, ilipe and some oils (EVCO, EVOO, Jojoba, Avocado and something else) it has a nice consistency and I can even use it on my face without breaking out.

Good luck with making your products.  Please share any recipes


----------



## natura87 (Jan 30, 2010)

I will finish up my Qhemet AOHR sample, my greg juice sample, the rest of a bottle of Dove Intense Frizz Control after I finish these twists and cowash with some V05.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow you guys have been chatting up a storm! I'm looking forward to reading all these pages.

GOOD NEWS: Didn't buy any hair products today
BAD NEWS: Spent $450 at Ikea *SMH*

ETA: Charzboss, I subscribed to your videos


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> Nice video BM!  I having been using the pantyhose totally differently.  More like a rubber band.



How do you do it? I tie it up like a ribbon. Here's how Chicoro does it

http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/tutorials/aphogee-results/1aphogee021107.html


----------



## natura87 (Jan 30, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Wow you guys have been chatting up a storm! I'm looking forward to reading all these pages.
> 
> GOOD NEWS: Didn't buy any hair products today
> BAD NEWS: *Spent $450 at Ikea *SMH**
> ...


 

Ohh Ikea...I have been looking into Ikea recently becuase I will have to start looking at apartments. College can't last forever. 

$ 450  ...spill it BM!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 30, 2010)

Charz- I really enjoyed your Hairveda review.  I enjoy watching your yt channel. I had always wondered about the protein treatment.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.

I want to try using up my Lustrasilk.  I bought it over the summer when on vacation and didn't really like it.  What do you ladies think about mixing it with Sitrinillah?  I know some1 posted about a bad mixing experience.

Hoping to use the 2 jars up quickly as DCs and cowashing.  I want to use up some other stuff but I keep thinking about spring/summer cowashing and don't want to plow through my cheap/no repurchase stuff now when it will be best to use that stuff up later and quickly.  Will come up with plan for wash day after church tomorrow.

Had to send the Amazon estore I purchased my heat cap an email because I still haven't received it over 2 weeks later.  They are refunding my shipping $13 and sending a new one ASAP.  I had a really good customer service experience.


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Wow you guys have been chatting up a storm! I'm looking forward to reading all these pages.
> 
> GOOD NEWS: Didn't buy any hair products today
> BAD NEWS: Spent $450 at Ikea *SMH*
> ...



Aww gee, thanks 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz- I really enjoyed your Hairveda review.  I enjoy watching your yt channel. I had always wondered about the protein treatment.  Thanks for clearing that up for me.



No problem


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm under my steamer and I used up:
> 
> HV Moist 24/7
> HV Methi Sativa Part 1
> ...


 
I like you video, clear and simple. Some have too much music in the background that distract from it's purpose.


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

ltown said:


> I like you video, clear and simple. Some have too much music in the background that distract from it's purpose.



Thank you 

Ms. Terri had to school me in music control back in the day!

You still interested in the Bottling party?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 31, 2010)

ltown said:


> I like you video, clear and simple. Some have too much music in the background that distract from it's purpose.



Yeah that can be annoying! I don't generally mind the music but sometimes it drowns the speaker!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ms. Terri had to school me in music control back in the day!
> 
> You still interested in the Bottling party?


 
Yes, will they reschedule the one for today? I'm in Waldorf and know the roads are ugly. I got to go outside and shovel


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

ltown said:


> Yes, will they reschedule the one for today? I'm in Waldorf and know the roads are ugly. I got to go outside and shovel



Well, they haven't cancelled it (yet) but if you would like, you can come as my guest.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Well, they haven't cancelled it (yet) but if you would like, you can come as my guest.


 
It at 2? Where is at?  I'll check the news for road conditions and get back with you. If I can get to route 5 to the 495 without problems I would like to come. I'll PM.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

Still dc'ing, over 12 hours now  Don't know when I'll be motivated to rinse and style my hair for the week.

I've moved on to using up my Kinky Curly Knot Today and my Afroveda Whipped gel. I got a bunch of skin stuff I'm trying to use up as well.


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

^ Can you post that pic with the gallon of WDT again? I need to see it 

thx


----------



## mkd (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ Can you post that pic with the gallon of WDT again? I need to see it
> 
> thx


 It was pretty though.  Charz, did you like the WDT?


----------



## mkd (Jan 31, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> How do you do it? I tie it up like a ribbon. Here's how Chicoro does it
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/tutorials/aphogee-results/1aphogee021107.html


 I cut them horizontally so the open just like a really big rubber band.  I just put them on the same wayerplexed


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

mkd said:


> It was pretty though.  Charz, did you like the WDT?




I am using it this weekend! She hooked me up with 20 ounces! I also have some KBB and CJ conditioner to try.


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

People are tripping in that KBB thread. It really isn't that serious. You would think people were talking about other people's mommas or something.


----------



## mkd (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am using it this weekend! She hooked me up with 20 ounces! I also have some KBB and CJ conditioner to try.


 I can't wait to see your reviews. 



Charzboss said:


> People are tripping in that KBB thread. It really isn't that serious. You would think people were talking about other people's mommas or something.


 Girl, I had to step out of that thread.  I was getting heated and it wasn't even my situation.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ Can you post that pic with the gallon of WDT again? I need to see it
> 
> thx



Oh! I'm just seeing this! Here you go love 







ETA: Just took another pic, this is what's left. It'll soon be gone 






long arse neck having bottle 

You should do a video for your review and give me a shout out  I've never got a shout out on youtube before . . .

If anyone else wanted to try this please mail me some empty jars and I'll fill them for you!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2010)

I forgot how good V05 smells, especially Strawberries and cream on an empty stomach.

I wrote down all of my stash I could find...Jesus take the wheel. Its worse than I thought! I have stuff that I forgot I bought.


----------



## mkd (Jan 31, 2010)

Lamara, will you order more WDT after you use up that gigantic bottle?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

Going to rinse my hair now. I've been really productive this morning. I got homework done for 3 of my 5 classes


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

mkd said:


> Lamara, will you order more WDT after you use up that gigantic bottle?



Heyall naw!!!! I don't think I'll ever order anything in bulk again, but I wasn't really a fan of the wdt so I won't buy in the smaller size either. Sitrinillah is all I need for a dc.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 31, 2010)

Conditioner porn at it's finest!! LOL do you like that DC? I've never ordered from that company. 

I just rollerset my DD's hair. She's under the dryer right now. I'm over my Ikea disaster LOL I bought 2 desks for the kids room, a small portable laptop desk for myself and some other random stuff. I bought a large wok that I will use for my homemade deep conditioner. It'll be easier to heat up my oils and powders in it. 

I have my hair up in a high ponytail. I'm debating on whether to steam today or wait till tomorrow. 



lamaravilla said:


> Oh! I'm just seeing this! Here you go love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Oh! I'm just seeing this! Here you go love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its like a giraffe!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Conditioner porn at it's finest!! LOL do you like that DC? I've never ordered from that company.



It's alright, I've had better  It gets the job done, but that's it.



natura87 said:


> *Its like a giraffe!*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

Where is everyone? Y'all are quiet today


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish I would have been patient and waited for the 20% off code instead of rushing to order last week .




Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah, Jasmine's is having a sale. 20% off using hairluv through Feb 1st. Not applicable to gift sets, samples, sale items, or bulk items (I think that's off the top of my head). She states this clearly on her website.
> 
> www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com
> 
> I ordered my mom one those bath & body baskets for her birthday. The country vanilla pear scent. It shipped yesterday so she should get it on time .


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

washnset said:


> I wish I would have been patient and waited for the 20% off code instead of rushing to order last week .



Well . . . just order some more now  That's what I would do.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

ladies, I got a sew in yesterday and its just ok. Now I see why I stopped getting them. I was going to wear it for a month, but I might take it out in two weeks .


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

washnset said:


> ladies, I got a sew in yesterday and its just ok. Now I see why I stopped getting them. I was going to wear it for a month, but I migh take it out in two weeks .



Why? What's wrong with it? Can you post pics?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

not much is wrong with it. I guess it looks really wiggy! I got it to help me stretch my relaxer, but I would rather have my hair out.




lamaravilla said:


> Why? What's wrong with it? Can you post pics?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2010)

I need to become heavyhanded.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

have these hands. im so heavy handed that products drip down my face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




natura87 said:


> I need to become heavyhanded.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2010)

washnset said:


> ladies, I got a sew in yesterday and its just ok. Now I see why I stopped getting them. I was going to wear it for a month, but I might take it out in two weeks .


 

How do they sew it in? I know nothing about weaves and wigs.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

washnset said:


> not much is wrong with it. I guess it looks really wiggy! I got it to help me stretch my relaxer, but I would rather have my hair out.



Did you not leave any of your own hair out to blend it?


----------



## mkd (Jan 31, 2010)

What about getting a half wig WNS?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

I got a full weave. None of my hair is out. She did a good job sewing it in, but this fake hair is not for me anymore .



natura87 said:


> How do they sew it in? I know nothing about weaves and wigs.


 
My hair is two different colors (my hair does it own thing) and its not a 1B or a 2. I didnt leave my hair out because I know its not the texture and color of the weave and Im trying to give myself a break from my hair.



lamaravilla said:


> Did you not leave any of your own hair out to blend it?


 
Im afraid of half wigs because knowing me, it will twist and turn throughout the day and I will walk around thinking im cute and when I get home, my hair is a wreck!



mkd said:


> What about getting a half wig WNS?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2010)

Mkd how did you henna turn out, any red?


----------



## mkd (Jan 31, 2010)

ltown said:


> Mkd how did you henna turn out, any red?


 Girl, I actually do think I see some red but I am not sure if i am just being dramatic.  I only used a teaspoon.


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe you could give it a few more days before you take the weave out Washnset, it would be a shame to take it out so soon. You could always see if you can style it to see if you like it more.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 31, 2010)

mkd said:


> Girl, I actually do think I see some red but I am not sure if i am just being dramatic. I only used a teaspoon.


 You only use a teaspoon, I was hoping it worked for you so I could send you the rest of mine.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

I definately will . After this, NO MORE weaves for me!!!




shopgalore said:


> Maybe you could give it a few more days before you take the weave out Washnset, it would be a shame to take it out so soon. You could always see if you can style it to see if you like it more.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

Charz, where did you buy your sagemann combs?


----------



## robot. (Jan 31, 2010)

i can't wait to whip my bawdy butter!

at first i was just gonna do cocoa + shea, and now i'm thinking of adding a little avocado, some oils... hrm.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 31, 2010)

Just an update on the Anita Grant samples. I loved the virgin coconut and castor oil sample and used it on my ends for 4 weeks. It left them feeling very soft and nourished. I have a tiny amount left and that will be finished by the end of this week.

I washed and conditioned my hair yesterday and left it to air dry overnight. This morning I used the cafe latte with vanilla and it left my hair feeling very soft and gave it a nice sheen. I will use this to seal for the next 3 to 4 weeks until I get my hair redone so I can see how it works for me. Also I love how it smells



ROBOTxcore said:


> i can't wait to whip my bawdy butter!
> 
> at first i was just gonna do cocoa + shea, and now i'm thinking of adding a little avocado, some oils... hrm.


Some oils will be good with that mix unless you just use a tiny bit of cocoa butter otherwise it may be too hard. I made a body butter concoction for my friend's son which had shea butter, cocoa butter, organic virgin coconut oil and organic extra virgin olive oil. I think avocado oil would work very well in your mix.


----------



## robot. (Jan 31, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Some oils will be good with that mix unless you just use a tiny bit of cocoa butter otherwise it may be too hard. I made a body butter concoction for my friend's son which had shea butter, cocoa butter, organic virgin coconut oil and organic extra virgin olive oil. I think avocado oil would work very well in your mix.



Your mix sounds good. How was the consistency? I plan on whipping continuously for at least an hour.

I also want to add some EO for the scent, but I've never done that before. Will the EO be strong enough to cover the scent of everything else?

I got sweet orange and vanilla; I figured it would go nicely with the scent of the cocoa butter.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 31, 2010)

Boy, you know when you just can't be bothered to do your hair.....  I'll have to get up early and do it in the morning cause I can't move right now, too tired!

That KBB thread is on fire at the moment, I'm surprised it's still going! 

Rosalind do you normally buy your stuff from AG? I like her products but I always end up spending a fortune there! erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 31, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i can't wait to whip my bawdy butter!
> 
> at first i was just gonna do cocoa + shea, and now i'm thinking of adding a little avocado, some oils... hrm.



I say add the avocado butter and oil to change the texture make it more creamy easier to melt but still fluffy.  I wanna see when you finish



ROBOTxcore said:


> Your mix sounds good. How was the consistency? I plan on whipping continuously for at least an hour.
> I also want to add some EO for the scent, but I've never done that before. Will the EO be strong enough to cover the scent of everything else?
> I got sweet orange and vanilla; I figured it would go nicely with the scent of the cocoa butter.


 I added lavender (EO) and coconut (flavor oil)to one of my mixes and it was definitely strong but I didn't have cocoa butter.  If you do, add just do a lil at a time to see how it smells.  If you have good EOs they can be really strong and you won't have to add a lot.  I made my mixes in October and they are still strongly scented even having left the top off a couple of timeserplexed


lamaravilla said:


> Oh! I'm just seeing this! Here you go love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this I know now I won't invest in bulk sizes.  They look so daunting and overwhelming.  I may try my WDT again tonight if I really like it is it okay to send you a container?  



mkd said:


> Girl, I actually do think I see some red but I am not sure if i am just being dramatic.  I only used a teaspoon.


I'm sure you look lovely mkd.  I wish I could get color release but my hair is way too dark.

I remember seeing a Fotki with a woman with a really light hair color and it gave her a lot of red but I think she was going for color release.  I know she tested it on a small patch first and didn't leave it really long and it changed her hair color.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jan 31, 2010)

^^^ whats WDT????


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 31, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Your mix sounds good. How was the consistency? I plan on whipping continuously for at least an hour.
> 
> I also want to add some EO for the scent, but I've never done that before. Will the EO be strong enough to cover the scent of everything else?
> 
> I got sweet orange and vanilla; I figured it would go nicely with the scent of the cocoa butter.


The consistency was nice. I mix it for 5 minutes then freeze for 5 mins and keep repeating this. I do not add any essential oils to his as my friend told me that his son has he has extremely serious skin allergies (his skin literally will dry up and peel off)

Sweet orange would be nice though. I used this with lemongrass in another cocoction that I made for myself. 


Cream Tee said:


> Boy, you know when you just can't be bothered to do your hair.....  I'll have to get up early and do it in the morning cause I can't move right now, too tired!
> 
> That KBB thread is on fire at the moment, I'm surprised it's still going!
> 
> Rosalind do you normally buy your stuff from AG? I like her products but I always end up spending a fortune there! erplexed


I used to use her whipped butter and rhassoul condish and they were my staples up until the beginning of 2008 and I used them from when she launched. As I had not purchased anything since then and was just about to be made redundant, I purchased some samples to treat myself 

Edited to add: I love her papaya oil and camellia kissi oil for my face also and her lippy puckers are divine.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 31, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> The consistency was nice. I mix it for 5 minutes then freeze for 5 mins and keep repeating this. I do not add any essential oils to his as my friend told me that his son has he has extremely serious skin allergies (his skin literally will dry up and peel off)
> 
> Sweet orange would be nice though. I used this with lemongrass in another cocoction that I made for myself.
> 
> I used to use her whipped butter and rhassoul condish and they were my staples up until the beginning of 2008 and I used them from when she launched. As I had not purchased anything since then and was just about to be made redundant, I purchased some samples to treat myself



Sorry to hear about the redundancy, it's so rough out there.  They say we're at the end of the recession but it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I need to become heavyhanded.


It doesn't help . Seriously it does but if you have a ton of products to be heavy handed with then it still leaves you like .



washnset said:


> ^^^ whats WDT????


Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

It's so weird to hear you guys say redundant and meaning laid off. I only heard people say that back home in Jamaica.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thank you for this I know now I won't invest in bulk sizes.  They look so daunting and overwhelming.  I may try my WDT again tonight if I really like it is it okay to send you a container?



Definitely! Just let me know. You can't pm me since I have my pm's on friends only, so just add me if you want some then we can exchange addresses


----------



## chebaby (Jan 31, 2010)

i used anita grants cafe latte on my twists today. im glad the smell doesnt last. it made my hair soft and shiny so i like it.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 31, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Sorry to hear about the redundancy, it's so rough out there.  They say we're at the end of the recession but it doesn't feel like it.


The market seems to have picked up and I have had quite a few interviews. I was offered one role but I turned it down as it was not quite right so I am positive

What products do you purchase from Anita Grant?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 31, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> The market seems to have picked up and I have had quite a few interviews. I was offered one role but I turned it down as it was not quite right so I am positive
> 
> What products do you purchase from Anita Grant?




What field are you in?

I've ordered/got:-

Camellia oil
Organic Sapote Oil
Watermelon oil
Babassu shampoo bar (finished)
Monoi de Tahiti butter
Organic Sapote and coconut pomade (finished)


The pomade was too heavy for my hair so I used it my kids natural hair which was perfect for them.


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got back from the oyin bottling party. I got all this for $43:

Grand poo bar
Shine and define
Whipped shea
(2) 32 ounce honey hemp conditioners
16  ounce honey wash
(3) Funk butter
Frank juice


----------



## Charz (Jan 31, 2010)

^ with tax! And dinner! It was such an awesome experience, I got pictures and everything. Honey baby was so cute!


----------



## robot. (Jan 31, 2010)

hey, charz, i was just thinking about you! glad you had fun. i'm sad i had to miss out.

i hate my dad sometimes.  couldn't depend on him to save my life.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2010)

The KBB thread is kinda funny to watch...I didnt think it was that serious.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just got back from the oyin bottling party. *I got all this for $43:*
> 
> Grand poo bar
> *Shine and define*
> ...


 

 I need to know the next time they have a sale like that.


----------



## rosalindb (Jan 31, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> What field are you in?
> 
> I've ordered/got:-
> 
> ...


I'm in finance, I'm an accountant  

I have some sapote oil and will be mixing that with shea butter sometime. I firstly tried the lemon sponge whipped butter but then moved to the monoi de tahiti whipped butter but they are both good.

I got a sample of the Organic Sapote and coconut pomade but ended up using it as a hand cream. 

I never tried the watermelon oil but love the papaya oil for my face in the summer and in the winter I use it for my T-zone and use camellia kissi oil for the rest of my face.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just got back from the oyin bottling party. I got all this for $43:
> 
> Grand poo bar
> Shine and define
> ...



Wow!! That is awesome.  I would drive down for an event like that sounds like quite an experience.  Especially to see how they operate and meet new people.  

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 31, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Just an update on the Anita Grant samples. I loved the virgin coconut and castor oil sample and used it on my ends for 4 weeks. It left them feeling very soft and nourished. I have a tiny amount left and that will be finished by the end of this week.
> 
> I washed and conditioned my hair yesterday and left it to air dry overnight. This morning I used the cafe latte with vanilla and it left my hair feeling very soft and gave it a nice sheen. I will use this to seal for the next 3 to 4 weeks until I get my hair redone so I can see how it works for me. Also I love how it smells
> 
> ...


This jut reminded me to update you all on my own version of AG's Pink Grapefruit Camellia Kissi Seed Oil. Mine works just fine  I only mixed up 1oz of camellia to start, didn't wanna flub the whole batch. Honestly, I just added pink grapefruit EO until it smelled about right  I'm terrible at measuring, even when I cook. I really need to start measuring stuff. Yea so anyway, my version was cheaper to make and works just as well!


Charzboss said:


> I just got back from the oyin bottling party. I got all this for $43:
> 
> Grand poo bar
> Shine and define
> ...


 Oh my gee! That's an awesome price for everything.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 31, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Where is everyone? Y'all are quiet today



I was trying to put together 2 chairs and 2 tables from Ikea. I still have one computer table to go  That's the downside of buying from Ikea. I was at the mall today and bought some sunglasses. I might take them back because they were expensive  My birthday is Tuesday and I got my state taxes back so I might justify my purchase LOL  Plus all my bills are paid.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a good deal.  I really like the oyin folk.  I went by there last year with my friend we stayed there for about an hour and had a great time.  Their child is a cutie!

I have not  finished a darn thing but I haven't bought anything either.  My right side is thining out and I don't know why.  I have tried to stop the breakage.  I think a hard core protein treatment is needed.



Charzboss said:


> I just got back from the oyin bottling party. I got all this for $43:
> 
> Grand poo bar
> Shine and define
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just got back from the oyin bottling party. I got all this for $43:
> 
> Grand poo bar
> Shine and define
> ...


 
Great, I'm sad I was a scary cat to drive and miss out


----------



## mkd (Feb 1, 2010)

Charz, the bottling party sounds like it was so fun!!!!

Umm, can somebody PM me and tell me how the KBB thread ended?  My power went out for a few hours as I was reading it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, the bottling party sounds like it was so fun!!!!
> 
> Umm, can somebody PM me and tell me how the KBB thread ended?  My power went out for a few hours as I was reading it.



In my summary it got really ugly.  More angry women when went toe to toe with an "employee" of KBB. No one had heard from Karen yet.  Women are hoping to see what happens. A really funny pic was posted and the thread was closed.

It made me think I would never post about not receiving an item and bad customer service because WWIII may break out over it.


----------



## mkd (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> In my summary it got really ugly. More angry women when went toe to toe with an "employee" of KBB. No one had heard from Karen yet. Women are hoping to see what happens. A really funny pic was posted and the thread was closed.
> 
> It made me think I would never post about not receiving an item and bad customer service because WWIII may break out over it.


 Thanks Vonnie!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes to carrots mud mask - I bought some so to use under my new steamer that will be coming FEB 21 or before hopefullyohwell:. 

I was thinking of Keratese but opted for Yes to carrots mud mask since this weekend I will be spending money on my hair. That is all I have bought lately, I am going to get my Relaxer, Cut, Color and deep condition this weekend $120 down the salon drain from my salon budget, SOoooooo, this is my spending budget for this weekend. 

I think I am doing much better in the spending department.

Still using up my stash slowly but surely.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> In my summary it got really ugly. More angry women when went toe to toe with an "employee" of KBB. No one had heard from Karen yet. Women are hoping to see what happens. A really funny pic was posted and the thread was closed.
> 
> It made me think I would never post about not receiving an item and bad customer service because WWIII may break out over it.


 

I am sorry but that Indiana Jones clip had me in stitches


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I'm in finance, I'm an accountant
> 
> I have some sapote oil and will be mixing that with shea butter sometime. I firstly tried the lemon sponge whipped butter but then moved to the monoi de tahiti whipped butter but they are both good.
> 
> ...




Ahhh I work in HR - I know Finance and HR are not really the best of friends! 

Camellia oil is wonderful for the skin, it really seems to smooth it out and lighten the dark marks - I  it!  Interesting what you say about the Papaya oil, :scratchch


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yes to carrots mud mask - I bought some so to use under my new steamer that will be coming FEB 21 or before hopefullyohwell:.
> 
> I was thinking of Keratese but opted for Yes to carrots mud mask since this weekend I will be spending money on my hair. That is all I have bought lately, I am going to get my Relaxer, Cut, Color and deep condition this weekend $120 down the salon drain from my salon budget, SOoooooo, this is my spending budget for this weekend.
> 
> ...



Kerastase is very good - but you probably made the right decision because it ain't cheap! erplexed


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> In my summary it got really ugly.  More angry women when went toe to toe with an "employee" of KBB. No one had heard from Karen yet.  Women are hoping to see what happens. A really funny pic was posted and the thread was closed.
> 
> It made me think I would never post about not receiving an item and bad customer service because WWIII may break out over it.


You can still review the thread. I tell ya what, I love KBB products but that OP's sitchiation was something terrible. Furthermore if I'm not satisfied w/my service from a vendor, popular around these parts or not, I'm going to make it known what happened. WWIII be damned, what are these e-thugs gonna do? NOT A DAMN THANG. There are so many different personalities on this board, it's ridiculous to think everyone is going to agree. None of these ladies pay my bills so I could give a damn about somebody being butt hurt. Y'all excuse me, I think I have PMS


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Ya'll..............

I finished up a Tube of Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream.  I have another one in my Stash.  

Will pull that one out after _Wigging Season_.  Sometime in the Spring/Summer 


The Glossing Cream is A Great Product.  Delivers like it's suppose to, and smells wonderful.:Rose:  

A Quality Glosser with Mad Shine. I give it 2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just got back from the oyin bottling party. *I got all this for $43:
> 
> Grand poo bar
> Shine and define
> ...


 
Great Haul Charzie!

Excellent Price!  Glad you had Fun.......


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll..............
> 
> I finished up a Tube of Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream.  I have another one in my Stash.
> 
> ...



Wow that was quick, I know we kinda bought ours at the same time - I've got 75% left in the tube still!  You see this is what happens when you buy multiple shine/finishing products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Wow that was quick, I know we kinda bought ours at the same time - I've got 75% left in the tube still!  You see this is what happens when you buy multiple shine/finishing products!


 
I finished the _'small'_ tube. 

I still have a Larger Tube in my Stash.


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> It made me think I would never post about not receiving an item and bad customer service because WWIII may break out over it.


 
Girl you need to speak up for the rest of us (non crazy hair company stans)

Cuz I would be real pissed if I could have avoided some mess if only a fellow LHCFer had posted their review.


----------



## mkd (Feb 1, 2010)

Eisani said:


> You can still review the thread. I tell ya what, I love KBB products but that OP's sitchiation was something terrible. Furthermore if I'm not satisfied w/my service from a vendor, popular around these parts or not, I'm going to make it known what happened. WWIII be damned, what are these e-thugs gonna do? NOT A DAMN THANG. There are so many different personalities on this board, it's ridiculous to think everyone is going to agree. None of these ladies pay my bills so I could give a damn about somebody being butt hurt. Y'all excuse me, I think I have PMS


 Thanks E, I thought the thread went poof  There was this one poster who was stanning so hard, it was kind of obsessive.  I agree with you, no one is going to punk me about posting my experience good or bad with a vendor.


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Haul Charzie!
> 
> Excellent Price! Glad you had Fun.......


 

I had a blast. David was so excited! He was talking about protective styles and every once was like  

The Oyin gang are so nice and creative too. They have made independent films and books and actually made money from it. They are model entrepreneurs.

And the way they interacted with the Honey Baby was so sweet. He actually counted the jars on the container and proceed to try to fill them up, like his Mommy and Daddy. He is so smart. They were very patient with him. He has awesome hair too. David kept on talking about it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh damn the KBB thread went poof? LOLOLOL
I have yet to order from that vendor.  I've heard way too many stories about their lack of consistent customer service.  I am enjoying the conditioners I bought from Eisani, they make detangling a dream. I know its the pathenol so I'm just going to buy the powder and sprinkle it like fairy dust on everythang LOL


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I am sorry but that Indiana Jones clip had me in stitches


I was a lil slow on the uptake when I first saw it but it was funny



Eisani said:


> You can still review the thread. I tell ya what, I love KBB products but that OP's sitchiation was something terrible. Furthermore if I'm not satisfied w/my service from a vendor, popular around these parts or not, I'm going to make it known what happened. WWIII be damned, what are these e-thugs gonna do? NOT A DAMN THANG. There are so many different personalities on this board, it's ridiculous to think everyone is going to agree. None of these ladies pay my bills so I could give a damn about somebody being butt hurt. Y'all excuse me, I think I have PMS


 No need to excuse yourself.  I agree. I would still post just to make people aware so they can make an informed decision.   The vendor forum has tons of bad press and it doesn't get shut down.  So why should this be any different IMHO.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Oh damn the KBB thread went poof? LOLOLOL
> I have yet to order from that vendor.  I've heard way too many stories about their lack of consistent customer service.  I am enjoying the conditioners I bought from Eisani, they make detangling a dream. I know its the pathenol so I'm just going to buy the powder and *sprinkle it like fairy dust on everythang* LOL


I do this w/Sazon  

ETA: I found a bottle of L'Anza KB2 (keratin bond system2) Leave-In Conditioner. Never used it.


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> Great, I'm sad I was a scary cat to drive and miss out


 
The roads were really clear for me, and I came from Harford County.


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I do this w/Sazon
> 
> ETA: I found a bottle of L'Anza KB2 (keratin bond system2) Leave-In Conditioner. Never used it.


 


you got any more silky?

It's a wonderful day outside.​


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone have Kinky curly custard that I can try. I'll send small jar and pay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *David was so excited! He was talking about protective styles and every once was like *


 
He's Our Honorary Member! So.... He Has to Represent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> Anyone have Kinky curly custard that I can try. I'll send small jar and pay?


 
I Wish I did LTown. 

Girl, I'd send it to you


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> He's Our Honorary Member! So.... He Has to Represent!


 

Lalalalaaalalallaa Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

deleted....................


----------



## natura87 (Feb 1, 2010)

After reading that KBB thread I have decided not to order from them anytime soon. Now I would pick up stuff from the brick and mortar while visiting family in NYC but after hearing about such crappy customer service... I dont think I want to risk ordering something and not getting what I asked for. I have ordered from other vendors online and I have never had a problem, let alone what the OP mentioned. She was raked through the coals, and thats just grimy.


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

Any artists up in here? I'm trying to figure out what my next tattoo is gonna be.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *Ahhh I work in HR - I know Finance and HR are not really the best of friends!*
> 
> Camellia oil is wonderful for the skin, it really seems to smooth it out and lighten the dark marks - I  it!  Interesting what you say about the Papaya oil, :scratchch


 
The papaya oil is very light and is nice for the summer and leaves my face feeling very smooth. My skin is getting drier so I will see if if still works for me this summer. The camellia oil is lovely too. With both of these oils a little goes a very long way - I just refill the 15ml sample bottles and just use 3 to 4drops at a time.


----------



## mkd (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Wish I did LTown.
> 
> Girl, I'd send it to you


I wish I had some too ltown.  I have been really thinking about trying it though.  Maybe after I use up this dreaded afroveda curly custarderplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> Anyone have Kinky curly custard that I can try. I'll send small jar and pay?



I do...Send me a PM.  Glad to share.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking forward to using up some more stuff next wash day......

_Should use up_ the Millennia Mud Reconstructor as well as the Ion Effective Care Reconstructor.

I may finish this Olive Oil Conditioner.  I really like this, so, it will be a repurchase at some point _after further significant stash reduction_.

As you know; I divided up my 16oz Jar Lustrasilk Shea Mango into 3 Separate Jars.  

1 w/Olive Oil, 1 w/Coconut Oil and 1 w/Neutral Protein Filler. 

So, I will stick with the Lustrasilk and alternate between the 3 variations until it's finish.  Will definitely be Steaming with it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looking forward to using up some more stuff next wash day......
> 
> _Should use up_ the Millennia Mud Reconstructor as well as the Ion Effective Care Reconstructor.
> 
> ...



How are you liking this? 

I've decided to get this out of my closet and mixed it with AOHSR, a corner of Sitrinillah, and my HOT mix.  I think it did a really good job but only because of the other ingredients.  I used about 1/2 of the mix but still have 1 and 1/4 jar of Lustrasilk left.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Kerastase is very good - but you probably made the right decision because it ain't cheap! erplexed


 
I know I checked the prices out on Drugstore.com but I just want an very Moisturizing thick conditioner that my hair will just suck up under the steamer 

Yet, I can't see myself spending that this month since I am getting my hair done (chemicals and all). Maybe I can gift that to myself later in the year as a treat for succedding in keeping my PJism under control!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

@ Charz. Only one left of what u asked about, not brand new. 

Anyone interested in this L'Anza leave in? I'm not going to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *How are you liking this*?
> 
> I've decided to get this out of my closet and mixed it with AOHSR, a corner of Sitrinillah, and my HOT mix. I think it did a really good job but only because of the other ingredients. I used about 1/2 of the mix but still have 1 and 1/4 jar of Lustrasilk left.


 
I Originally Purchased this, back when I was pre-pooing and mixing up 'Natural' ingredients. i.e. avacado, honey, molasses, yogurt...(Lustrasilk as a base).

So, I pulled it out and mixed it with the things I listed in my post (to finally use it up) especially since I don't _pre-poo_ or anything like that anymore.

I thought it worked _fine/so-so_.  IK there are 'threads' where folx 'swear by it' as a great product.  

For me, it's just okay.  I did re-read the ingredients on the back of the jar, and actually, they are pretty good.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Feb 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I had a blast. David was so excited! He was talking about protective styles and every once was like
> 
> The Oyin gang are so nice and creative too. They have made independent films and books and actually made money from it. They are model entrepreneurs.
> 
> And the way they interacted with the Honey Baby was so sweet. He actually counted the jars on the container and proceed to try to fill them up, like his Mommy and Daddy. He is so smart. They were very patient with him. He has awesome hair too. David kept on talking about it.


 im so sad i missed everything. but besides the snow i simply dont know my way from where i live to baltimore. and tryna get back...girl please. i would have ended up in new york. at least dwight has a gps so i take him with me when i go places like that.
but you are so right, the oyin team are very creative. i love their store and the feel of everything. i purchased pierre's book and it is very inspiring, its what pushed me to get back into writing.

my twists already look a week old lmao. but im still gonna keep them in. right now im loving being in twists.it keeps my hands out of my hair and not worry about the thin spots


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I do this w/Sazon
> 
> ETA: I found a bottle of L'Anza KB2 (keratin bond system2) Leave-In Conditioner. Never used it.



If I was stuck on a deserted island and could only have two things, it would be a bottle of conditioner and some Adobo LOL I sprinkle Adobo on *EVERYTHING*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Originally Purchased this, back when I was pre-pooing and mixing up 'Natural' ingredients. i.e. avacado, honey, molasses, yogurt...(Lustrasilk as a base).
> 
> So, I pulled it out and mixed it with the things I listed in my post (to finally use it up) especially since I don't _pre-poo_ or anything like that anymore.
> 
> ...



That's why I have it...It was all the rave.  I used it for WnGs this past summer after reading Pokahantas thread on it and for $3 I figured it would be decent.  

I remember it left my hair dry and crunchy but it was my first product use after my BC and nothing was working well then.  Maybe this time around will be different.

Yeah the ingredients are bad in the least.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah the ingredients are bad in the least.


 
The ingredients were actually alot 'better' than I though (when I re-read them).  But it still has a cheap _smell_ and a _waxy_ feel. 

So, I am hoping the EVCO, EVOO, and the Protein Filler (And Steam) will kick it up to the next level.

Actually, after I steamed with it, it was fine. 

Definitely won't be a repurchase.

Alot of the ladies are enjoying the new one with the Argan Oil tho'


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Looking forward to using up some more stuff next wash day......
> 
> _Should use up_ the Millennia Mud Reconstructor as well as the Ion Effective Care Reconstructor.
> 
> ...


The only way I like the Lustrasilk Shea Mango is as a leave in on my twist n curls when I sit under the dryer with it. My hair never dries hard or crunchy. Nice and shiny! Here's an example:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The ingredients were actually alot 'better' than I though (when I re-read them).  But it still has a cheap _smell_ and a *waxy feel*.
> 
> So, I am hoping the EVCO, EVOO, and the Protein Filler (And Steam) will kick it up to the next level.
> 
> ...



@bolded- I think that's what I really don't like about this product. Just like different food textures turn people off..."cheap" product textures/consistency are such a turn off.  

I'm good on repurchasing even if it has Argan Oil.  

Ps. Shescentit is offering free shipping on orders over $50 code-"shipfree"

ETA: Eisani you hair looks gorgeous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Eisani said:


> The only way I like the Lustrasilk Shea Mango is as a leave in on my twist n curls when I sit under the dryer with it. My hair never dries hard or crunchy. Nice and shiny! Here's an example:


 
Your Hair is Straight FIYAH in these Pics!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm glad I read your posts cause the Lustrasilk threads are very tempting....I won't bother! 




rosalindb said:


> The papaya oil is very light and is nice for the summer and leaves my face feeling very smooth. My skin is getting drier so I will see if if still works for me this summer. The camellia oil is lovely too. With both of these oils a little goes a very long way - I just refill the 15ml sample bottles and just use 3 to 4drops at a time.



Thanks, I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm glad I read your posts cause the Lustrasilk threads are very tempting....I won't bother!


 
That New One with the Argan Oil is $2.99 for 20 ounces


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I've seen that - I'll just stick to what I've got!  

I'm getting good at this!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I do...Send me a PM. Glad to share.


 
Oh I appreciate it! send you PM. thank you!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That New One with the Argan Oil is $2.99 for 20 ounces


Yea, I have to place an order from BONY this week for my dad and play sis so I'll just be throwing that new cholesterol in the cart 

 I'm still having desires to relax. I got really irked earlier when I noticed a broken off section of hair in my crown area  It's clearly broken off, I'm guessing I probably burned it with the flat iron  Never experienced breakage when texlaxed. I'm giving myself until April to decide whether or not to cut the rest of the relaxer off or just texlax all over again.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Any artists up in here? I'm trying to figure out what my next tattoo is gonna be.


 
Get small ones, and don't get them on your upper arm. When I wear sleeveless anything  it not always pretty or becoming especially in nice pretty dress or when you want to be formal  Rose or flowers


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> I wish I had some too ltown. I have been really thinking about trying it though. Maybe after I use up this dreaded afroveda curly custarderplexed


 
Thanks, I know how you feel. I brought samples of miss jessie hated, and I brought samples of afroveda, don't like the curly custard but the cocolate mask is ok. I really like thick custards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Yea, I have to place an order from BONY this week for my dad and play sis so *I'll just be throwing that new cholesterol in the cart *


 
Girl.......Keep Us Posted.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't feel well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I don't feel well


 
Me Either 

I didn't go to work today.

Hope you feel better


----------



## chebaby (Feb 1, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I don't feel well


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either
> 
> I didn't go to work today.
> 
> Hope you feel better


 me either ladies. mine isnt a cold though. my tummy hurts lmao.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either
> 
> I didn't go to work today.
> 
> Hope you feel better





chebaby said:


> me either ladies. mine isnt a cold though. my tummy hurts lmao.



 to you both. It's my tummy too, I'm not sure what's going on but it better stop


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 1, 2010)

I want to use Hairveda's Almond Glaze on my skin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> me either ladies. mine isnt a cold though. my tummy hurts lmao.


 
Mine Started yesterday actually. First I had 'Chills' then I was Sweaty, Burning up & Achy.  

And today, I just had a bad headache.  No stomach issues tho' _*knock on wood*  _Glad I stayed home today.

Getting ready for _company_ later on tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I want to use Hairveda's Almond Glaze on
> my skin


 
That sounds good. 

Imma stick to my head (for now).  

But that does sound good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either
> 
> I didn't go to work today.
> 
> Hope you feel better


 
I haven't been feeling well since I woke up Saturday to go to work. My throat is killing me and I sound like an old man who chain smokes unfiltered Camels.  And, somehow, I'm still at work 
I hope everyone feels better.



lamaravilla said:


> I want to use Hairveda's Almond Glaze on my skin


 
Try it. I did.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mine Started yesterday actually. First I had 'Chills' then I was Sweaty, Burning up & Achy.
> 
> And today, I just had a bad headache. No stomach issues tho' _*knock on wood* _Glad I stayed home today.
> 
> Getting ready for _company_ later on tonight


 you sound like me when i have the flu. but its usually gone in a day.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 1, 2010)

speaking of almond glaze. since im back in twists i cant wait to see how it works as a twisting aid. i bet its yummy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like the KBB Gate issue was resolved. The update was given the lockdown I see LOL  I will refrain from saying more before this thread goes poof too


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

I just played in my Meow foundation sample and a few of the eyeshadows. LOVE!!! If you're my FB friend, I made a folder titled "Tammy and Meow"


----------



## Americka (Feb 1, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I want to use Hairveda's Almond Glaze on my skin



I use Vatika Frosting on mine!


----------



## mkd (Feb 1, 2010)

Your hair looks so pretty Eisani!  In both those pics and and your avatar.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> Your hair looks so pretty Eisani! In both those pics and and your avatar.


 i agree her hair looks nice. it reminds me of a photo of curly nikki thats always used. i cant wait until my hair is long enough to do twist outs like that.
oh and i know its only been 2 days but i feel good about keeping these twists in. im not itching to take them down. well i kinda am but thats only to do another protective style lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 1, 2010)

hi ladies. I took my sew in out tonight. I got it on Saturday and since Sunday...my scalp has been HURTING! I couldnt even have a thought without it hurting. I know I wasted money, but my hair looks so much better than a weave!


----------



## Charz (Feb 1, 2010)

Any one wanna make an Anita Grant Bulk Order?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I just played in my Meow foundation sample and a few of the eyeshadows. LOVE!!! If you're my FB friend, I made a folder titled "Tammy and Meow"



Eisani, how many inches of relaxed hair do you have left?  Your hair curls very nicely. By the time I did the BC I probably cut off 12 inches of relaxed hair  and was left with 5 inches of natural hair.  During that time no amount of braid outs could make my hair curl or wave.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 1, 2010)

I want to take my twists out so I can wash my hair. 

I put them in on Saturday and I am trying to make it a whole week. I noticed that when i wear mini twists the smaller they are the more prone they are to locing up- but i hate chunky twists. I don't have enough hair to make it look good.

How long do you guys leave twists in?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 1, 2010)

i try to leave my twists in at least a week.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i agree her hair looks nice.* it reminds me of a photo of curly nikki thats always used*. i cant wait until my hair is long enough to do twist outs like that.
> oh and i know its only been 2 days but i feel good about keeping these twists in. im not itching to take them down. well i kinda am but thats only to do another protective style lol.


I was tring to remember who else took a pic like that lol! I was like dang, this pose looks familiar heehee!


BostonMaria said:


> Eisani, how many inches of relaxed hair do you have left?  Your hair curls very nicely. By the time I did the BC I probably cut off 12 inches of relaxed hair  and was left with 5 inches of natural hair.  During that time no amount of braid outs could make my hair curl or wave.


I have no relaxed hair in some areas, 2" and 4" in others. I really think I'll be cutting to APL come April. Even if I decide to relax again, I'm still cutting.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Lord, look at this woman's hair!!! My eyes popped out LOL I would love to grow my hair this long

http://public.fotki.com/redhotlala/february-2010-upate/q9.html


----------



## Eisani (Feb 1, 2010)

^^I love her!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 2, 2010)

I bought relaxer today, I bought mizani butter blends mild (they call it fine/color treated) I don't know if I should take the self relaxing plunge or take it to a salon...


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 2, 2010)

I am going to buy dudley's DRC - 28 as my new hardcore protein.  I have a drop of essation's protein, not enough to do my hair.  I will also get another brush.  That is it for the month, probably the next couple of months.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't have class today and I am itching to do something to my hair and use up something. Maybe a quick cowash...or heck even an all day DC. Something!! I really have to start touching stuff!


ETA: I think I will try to use up some of my coconut oil, a bottle of V05, at least half of my DC, the rest of a sample bottle of Frank juice and the rest of my sample bottle of my Oyin HH. The Oyin  products will definetly be a repurchase.


----------



## Charz (Feb 2, 2010)

What do you think about WEN?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What do you think about WEN?


 

Not sure if this question is directed towards me...but, personally I think it is overpriced. You can find products that do the same exact thing for much less. I really don't get the hype over it.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope it is safe to ask this question -

Did the OP get her body splash in the end from KBB?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 2, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I hope it is safe to ask this question -
> 
> Did the OP get her body splash in the end from KBB?


Girl hell no. They refunded her money though. The locked thread may still be in the vendor/seller forum.


If I was a messy beyotch, I'd stir some old **** up right now...but I'm not so I won't


----------



## Eisani (Feb 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What do you think about WEN?


Not impressed at all, especially not for the price.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Girl hell no. *They refunded her money though.* The locked thread may still be in the vendor/seller forum.
> 
> 
> If I was a messy beyotch, I'd stir some old **** up right now...but I'm not so I won't


 
Thanks, that is good news!!


----------



## mkd (Feb 2, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Girl hell no. They refunded her money though. The locked thread may still be in the vendor/seller forum.
> 
> 
> If I was a messy beyotch, I'd stir some old **** up right now...but I'm not so I won't


I thought it was interesting that someone said that stalker poster was actually an employee according to FB. 



Eisani said:


> Not impressed at all, especially not for the price.


 Good to know because Charz's post had me all up in the wen thread.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I was tring to remember who else took a pic like that lol! I was like dang, this pose looks familiar heehee!
> 
> I have no relaxed hair in some areas, 2" and 4" in others. I really think I'll be cutting to APL come April. Even if I decide to relax again, I'm still cutting.



Well I'm not anti-relaxer but I hope that you give the 100% natural hair a try before going back to relaxers. I thought you liked the BKT?  I think your curly hair looks awesome.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2010)

MY CONFESSION....
I CAVED!!!!

Yesterday I bought 4 lbs of conditioner base, avocado butter, coffee butter and some other fragrance oils from Camden Grey http://www.camdengrey.com/

I'm make my own conditioners so I needed to buy some products since I ran out. Did I need 4 pounds of it? Hmmm probably not   Surprisingly it only came to $68 bucks.


----------



## mkd (Feb 2, 2010)

What are you going to add to your conditioner base BM?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2010)

hi everyone.
i took my twists out this morning because when i took my cap off they look so old and raggedy lol. so im wearing a puff today.
i co washed with organix vanilla something something and i like it. its way better than the coconut milk one. and i used darcys botanicals peach kernal milk and shea butter as my moisturizers. 
i got my qhemet stuff in the mail today so tonight im going to spray my hair with the karkady mist and then twists with the heavy cream. i will leave these twists in until next weekend.

today i went to the carols daughter store and purchased the hair milk and the some of margarites magic. i plan on using them to twist the next time i do so.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> What are you going to add to your conditioner base BM?



I add avocado oil, hemp seed oil, neem oil, silk amino acid for slip, a few drops of ylang ylang oil, aloe vera juice and I will probably use the coconut fragrance I bought.  I have some aloe vera gel and want to experiment this weekend. I want to make my own gel.  I will take the avocado and coffee butter and experiment with that as well because I want to make a butter for my hair. I'm just having fun with it. Its a hobby now and find that I can recreate alot of the conditioners I used to go bonkers over. You can find the YT tutorials on how to make these things.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

I now have the steamer, all different kinds of shampoos,cons, oils and leave ins etc and some AO on the way, a new chair to sit in for the steamer, but I have a problem!!!!!!!

You know when you do box braids, for some reason I have about 1 inch of hair around the box braids, its like I have the 5 inch plait but now have loose hair around them. My DH thinks I should cut my hair so that it is the same length as the 1 inch hair around the box braids, but I think its a bit extreme or is this the BC!!!!! What do you think??


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to wash my hair tonight, but my scalp is still HURTING from that sew in weave I got. It was soooo hard to take out because some of my hair was sewn into the weave !!!! If my SO wasnt there to help me, I would have BC'ed with the quickness to get that hair out of my head. No more weaves for me. 

will washing my hair help my scalp to stop hurting or should I leave it alone for a while?


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Ok, my hair is pretty much busted and from experience, if your scalp is hurting from sew ins thats not a good sign, can you loose them at all. Maybe moisture, hopefully one of the experienced people will be able to help.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry re read, you have taken the weave out now, good, maybe not touching it for a few hours and then adding some castor oil? again the experts will be able to help.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2010)

can anyone tell me, does qhemet heavy cream turn green over time? you know like hairveda whipped gelly is white and then turns pink?
my qhemet heavy cream is light green and the one i got in the mail today is white.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 2, 2010)

I got it done on Saturday and took it out yesterday (Monday). My scalp feels a lot better but it still hurts in some areas. Its a really sharp pain. Im really glad I didnt put up with the pain and took it out immediately. I cant imagine what it would have been like if I left it in for a whole month. Two days was more than enough. Never again!



shopgalore said:


> ^^ Ok, my hair is pretty much busted and from experience, if your scalp is hurting from sew ins thats not a good sign, *can you loose them at all*. Maybe moisture, hopefully one of the experienced people will be able to help.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can anyone tell me, does qhemet heavy cream turn green over time? you know like hairveda whipped gelly is white and then turns pink?
> my qhemet heavy cream is light green and the one i got in the mail today is white.



I don't know, I would post that in the Qhemet thread and see what she says.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 2, 2010)

washnset said:


> I want to wash my hair tonight, but my scalp is still HURTING from that sew in weave I got. It was soooo hard to take out because some of my hair was sewn into the weave !!!! If my SO wasnt there to help me, I would have BC'ed with the quickness to get that hair out of my head. No more weaves for me.
> 
> will washing my hair help my scalp to stop hurting or should I leave it alone for a while?



I wouldn't use any kind of shampoo, maybe just cowash. Preferably I would take a heavy oil and massage the scalp, sleep on it, then cowash tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What do you think about WEN?


Never tried Wen but I brought Sally version of it Hair one in cucumber. You have to pump it too many times to get a good amount to wash our hair. It has a little tingle, cost $10. 


Wen
Water, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Rosemary Leaf Extract, Wild Cherry Fruit Extract, Fig Extract, Chamomile Extract, Marigold Flower Extract, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Amodimethicone, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Polysorbate 60, Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin B-5), Menthol, Sweet Almond Oil, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Methlisothiazolinone, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Essential Oils


Hair one
Cucumber Aloe Hair One INGREDIENTS: Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetearly Alcohol, Amodimethicone, Glycerine, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Butylene Glycol (and) Anthemis Nobilis Flower Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis Leaf Extract, Persea Gratissima Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis Oil, Menthol, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, BHT, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Polysorbate 60, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA,1,2 Hexanediol (and) Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Sorbic Acid, Fragrance


----------



## mkd (Feb 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can anyone tell me, does qhemet heavy cream turn green over time? you know like hairveda whipped gelly is white and then turns pink?
> my qhemet heavy cream is light green and the one i got in the mail today is white.


 Che, that doesn't sound right.  I would contact Qhem about that.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you guys think I need to do a BC, if my box braids are scatty around the edges?? That is the best way I can describe it. Help please...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can anyone tell me, does qhemet heavy cream turn green over time? you know like hairveda whipped gelly is white and then turns pink?
> my qhemet heavy cream is light green and the one i got in the mail today is white.


Okay its not just me then. I have one green one and one white one. With mine the smell isn't off.  They both smell the same.



mkd said:


> Che, that doesn't sound right. I would contact Qhem about that.


She's really responsive in her thread in the vendors/sellers forum you can post in there.

I finished a mahabhrinraj (sp?) on Sunday.  I have another one but I won't repurchase because I really don't see any benefits.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2010)

shay, my green one doesnt smell the same as my white one. it doesnt smelll like it has gone bad but the lemon smell isnt there. i did as in her vendors thread. she thanked my post but didnt reply lmao.


----------



## mkd (Feb 2, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Do you guys think I need to do a BC, if my box braids are scatty around the edges?? That is the best way I can describe it. Help please...


 Do you have a picture?  I am having a hard time understanding what you mean.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 2, 2010)

@shopgalore...i agree with mkd, I would need to see a pic. it just sounds like your braids are getting a bit old? where is this hair coming from? maybe it's just time to redo them?


----------



## Day36 (Feb 2, 2010)

bonjour les femmes! *waves*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 2, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I want to take my twists out so I can wash my hair.
> 
> I put them in on Saturday and I am trying to make it a whole week. I noticed that when i wear mini twists the smaller they are the more prone they are to locing up- but i hate chunky twists. I don't have enough hair to make it look good.
> 
> How long do you guys leave twists in?


  I try to leave them in for 7-10days depending on my work schedule.  I will wear a twist out for a day or 2 before I wash and retwist.  

Its funny my mini twists last longer on the frizz tip and look fuller but I've never had them threaten to loc.  Are you doing wet or dry twists?



chebaby said:


> hi everyone.
> i took my twists out this morning because when i took my cap off they look so old and raggedy lol. so im wearing a puff today.
> i co washed with organix vanilla something something and i like it. its way better than the coconut milk one. and i used darcys botanicals peach kernal milk and shea butter as my moisturizers.
> i got my qhemet stuff in the mail today so tonight im going to spray my hair with the karkady mist and then twists with the heavy cream. i will leave these twists in until next weekend.
> ...



How did the twist out look?

You asked about twisting with Almond Glaze and I like it.  I don't know if my hair was less frizzy but my twist out was shiny and soft.

Do you find using a gel helps with frizz?  I'm not a fan of frizz but my twists from Monday are already frizzy even after sleeping in my silk wrap.



BostonMaria said:


> MY CONFESSION....
> I CAVED!!!!
> 
> Yesterday I bought 4 lbs of conditioner base, *avocado butter, coffee butter* and some other fragrance oils from Camden Grey http://www.camdengrey.com/
> ...



BM when you get your butter I'd like to know how you like them (consistency, price vs quantity, etc).  I've heard some good things about coffee butter.

Girl whip you up some butters you'll really like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Ya'll.  Off & On (mostly Lurking).......

I am  hoping to use some stuff up this wash day and planning out my Regi for this weekend (already).  

IK I will be using the Lustrasilk-remix. (boring)  

Still a little unsure on my 'Choice' of Co-Wash Conditioners because I since out alot of the 6, 8, 10 ounce Conditioners to get rid of 'quickly.'  

I may just go ahead and stick with the Olive Oil one (since I have 1/2 bottle left) I think it was 8 ounces.  And Just use it up.

Other than that, not much going on here.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I try to leave them in for 7-10days depending on my work schedule. I will wear a twist out for a day or 2 before I wash and retwist.
> 
> Its funny my mini twists last longer on the frizz tip and look fuller but I've never had them threaten to loc. *Are you doing wet or dry twists?*
> 
> ...


 

Regardless of whether I do them wet or dry 3 days seems like my limit. I went past that once and.... it was really bad. I spent an entire day trying to unloc my hair. Maybe my hair is just picky like that? Maybe that is the first picky thing about my hair? With my luck that would be it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 2, 2010)

I finished one bottle of cocasta oil. Only two more to go! I have one more use of my banana brulee. I put it on my hair before I co-washed and I love it!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2010)

vonnie, im not a fan of gel at all so i dont use it on twists.
the twist out was cute in the back and not so cute in the front lol.

T, how is your scalp?


----------



## mkd (Feb 2, 2010)

WNS, is the banana brulee a repurchase?

I finished a jar of it tonight.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am taking these twists out, I cant take it anymore. They are starting to loc up, even at my nape, which is like baby fine and wispy. I will just wash with the twists in and then unravel them as they airdry.

I think I found the one thing my hair hates.Twists, which is sad cuz its the only thing I can do.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 2, 2010)

The banana brulee will be a repurchase!



mkd said:


> WNS, is the banana brulee a repurchase?
> 
> I finished a jar of it tonight.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 2, 2010)

I received my emu oil, and have been using it mixed with my OCT, and my scalp really likes it. Tis all.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Well I'm not anti-relaxer but I hope that you give the 100% natural hair a try before going back to relaxers. I thought you liked the BKT?  I think your curly hair looks awesome.


Aww, thanks! I like BKT but haven't done it since November. I'm trying to see if I notice a major difference in my hair post BKT. In addition, I found that broken section smack dab in the center of my head and I think the flat iron caused it. 

My damage @ Meow wasn't that bad, a little over $150 and I feel like I got a bunch of stuff


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 2, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Aww, thanks! I like BKT but haven't done it since November. I'm trying to see if I notice a major difference in my hair post BKT. In addition,* I found that broken section smack dab in the center of my head and I think the flat iron caused it. *
> 
> My damage @ Meow wasn't that bad, a little over $150 and I feel like I got a bunch of stuff



Oh I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 3, 2010)

boston maria can you post a link to your yt? i want to see your conditioner mixes!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2010)

BostonMaria, do you do twist out if so what product do you use?


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. Its ok, I just took out the braids and re parted the hair!!Lol! I dont think the plaits were old at all, I only did them onSunday.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2010)

Where is everyone, sick, sleepy?


----------



## Charz (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol, I'm sleepy at work.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 3, 2010)

Killing time till I get to leave work . . .


----------



## Charz (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone here twist dry?

And Lamaravilla, what is your daily hairstyle?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

There's nothing worse than being tired at work; the day seems to go by so slowly too. Fortunately I'm at home now!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Does anyone here twist dry?
> 
> And Lamaravilla, what is your daily hairstyle?



Every Sunday, after deep conditioning, I apply my leave in and styling product then I do those finger coil things all over. Then I just refresh it with water and some styling product every morning. It lasts all week surprisingly. 

I can't do twists yet, they don't look right


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 3, 2010)

I received my package from Jasmines today. I ordered the nourishing hair bath shampoo, avocado and silk shampoo and her face scrub.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

I think this forum thrives on drama!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 3, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> boston maria can you post a link to your yt? i want to see your conditioner mixes!



I don't have my conditioner mixes on Youtube, but I get the recipes from Revive UK: http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK
Look through her videos and you'll find tons of recipes. I tend to tweak my recipes when I don't have all the ingredients she has. I also bought her book, which is on her site http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/ which I'm a member of. I only paid like $3 bucks for the recipe book. 



ltown said:


> BostonMaria, do you do twist out if so what product do you use?



I don't know how to do twist outs. I tried once and it ended up looking like the Shirley Temple twists I do on my granddaughter. Cute on her, not so much on me LOL


----------



## mkd (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I think this forum thrives on drama!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I think this forum thrives on drama!


 
True, or looking at pictures of busted hairstyles or busted hair in general, these next few months, thats my tag  I have noticed that when there is a crisis, hair or otherwise everyone helps out which is a great thing.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> True, or looking at pictures of busted hairstyles or busted hair in general, these next few months, thats my tag  I have noticed that when there is a crisis, hair or otherwise everyone helps out which is a great thing.




Yes this forum is great for that in supporting others in a crisis, but equally some folks can get carried away with the nastiness too. I've seen a few of those 'youtube response' videos now and I'm sure this latest one won't be the last.


----------



## Charz (Feb 3, 2010)

I just wanna shake my booty.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I think this forum thrives on drama!



That's why I pay $6.50 a year


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I don't have my conditioner mixes on Youtube, but I get the recipes from Revive UK: http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK
> Look through her videos and you'll find tons of recipes. I tend to tweak my recipes when I don't have all the ingredients she has. I also bought her book, which is on her site http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/ which I'm a member of. I only paid like $3 bucks for the recipe book.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm trying to get a feel of twist out on someone that have 3b/3c like me. I'm newly natural and during my transition twist/braidout sucked and still do. There was a thread on 3's and everyone have said the same thing you have. thanks


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Does anyone here twist dry?
> 
> And Lamaravilla, what is your daily hairstyle?


 i twist damp or dry. i prefer dry.

last night i misted my hair with qhemet karkady mist and then twisted my hair with the heavy cream. my hair looks so darn good. i hate to brag but it really does look nice.
what i hate though is that that mist is oily and my hands where so nasty while doing my hair. but my hair is so shiny and soft and i really dont have to moisturize until maybe friday(but i will anyway).
oh and i used the amla pomade on my scalp and i really like it. it must be a lot of coconut oil in it because it melts so fast. at first it looked just like hairveda almond glaze because it was hard from being outside but now it is no soggy.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yes this forum is great for that in supporting others in a crisis, but equally some folks can get carried away with the nastiness too. I've seen a few of those 'youtube response' videos now and I'm sure this latest one won't be the last.


 
yes, I read one where people were talking about the lady's doors being brown or something. SMH.

Anyway, in the spirit of this thread, you all were right, I have bought enough hair stuff to last me a year!! I am awating AO stuff, I have lots of leave in, enough stuff for DC and moistures, I have QP stuff with Mango, boxes, oils,  shower caps, a new pillow for my behind whilst sitting under the steamer. PLUS the best thing is 8 doors down from PAKs a new store has opened and it sells things like Miziani (sp) lots of products available in the USA, now in the UK This is dangerous, grow hair grow then I can treat you right


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

i think the next deep conditioner im going to try and use up is shescentit fortafying mask. i remember it was ok on my relaxed hair but i havent used it since being natural.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> yes, I read one where people were talking about the lady's doors being brown or something. SMH.



Yeah I noticed this - totally unnecessary and out of order! 



shopgalore said:


> Anyway, in the spirit of this thread, you all were right, I have bought enough hair stuff to last me a year!! I am awating AO stuff, I have lots of leave in, enough stuff for DC and moistures, I have QP stuff with Mango, boxes, oils,  shower caps, a new pillow for my behind whilst sitting under the steamer. PLUS the best thing is 8 doors down from PAKs a *new store has opened and it sells things like Miziani (sp) lots of products available in the USA, now in the UK* This is dangerous, grow hair grow then I can treat you right





Oooohhhhh what shop is this you speak of, is this the Paks in Finsbury Park? Is that My Hair & Beauty? If so I discovered that long time!  I bought my huge tub of Mizani relaxer there for £36 that I used *once. erplexed
*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=199194


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

the AO silver lining is that I contacted AO and they have agreed to swop the shampoo HSR I ordered for the Camila Con. So I have just the island set, AO HSR Con and Camilia Con and that is it!!! I am not spending a penny more!!!!


----------



## mkd (Feb 3, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm trying to get a feel of twist out on someone that have 3b/3c like me. I'm newly natural and during my transition twist/braidout sucked and still do. There was a thread on 3's and everyone have said the same thing you have. thanks


ltown, I am not sure what my type is, probably a 3b/3c mix.  Twist outs DO NOT work for me at all.  It may be more that my hair is very fine and thin and its just not a good look.  



chebaby said:


> i think the next deep conditioner im going to try and use up is shescentit fortafying mask. i remember it was ok on my relaxed hair but i havent used it since being natural.


 I like this conditioner Che


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> the AO silver lining is that I contacted AO and they have agreed to swop the shampoo HSR I ordered for the Camila Con. So I have just the island set, AO HSR Con and Camilia Con and that is it!!! *I am not spending a penny more*!!!!



Good girl!  AO is a great place to start your HHJ too!!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oooohhhhh what shop is this you speak of, is this the Paks in Finsbury Park? *Is that My Hair & Beauty?* If so I discovered that long time!  I bought my huge tub of Mizani relaxer there for £36 that I used *once. erplexed*


 

Yes, that is the shop I thought I had found a new thing!!! I am not going to tell you to use  all the Mizani to get your money's worth Your hair condition comes first!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Good girl! AO is a great place to start your HHJ too!!


 

Thanks, I got scared, someone started a post and just a few hours before  I had already ordered the shampoo and everyone said it was naff!! So luckily I changed the order!!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Yes, that is the shop I thought I had found a new thing!!! I am not going to tell you to use  all the Mizani to get your money's worth Your hair condition comes first!



If it had been anything else I would have used it up, I just don't think my hair liked the lye relaxers so I went back to no lye.

I was on the Chanel website today looking at this seasons bags, they have new ones out with some beautiful charms on it - so gorgeous! I went onto the purse forum and nearly died at the pics - I've got to stay away from that forum it's too dangerous!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks, I got scared, someone started a post and just a few hours before  I had already ordered the shampoo and everyone said it was naff!! So luckily I changed the order!!




That's the thing you've got to get used to on here you will have x amount of people happily endorsing a product but then you may have the same number of people criticising it, that's why it can be overwhelming and confusing to know where to start, but like I say, AO is extremely good imo.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *If it had been anything else I would have used it up, I just don't think my hair liked the lye relaxers so I went back to no lye.*
> 
> I was on the Chanel website today looking at this seasons bags, they have new ones out with some beautiful charms on it - so gorgeous! I went onto the purse forum and nearly died at the pics - I've got to stay away from that forum it's too dangerous!


 
This is where I go wrong, the old me would have used it up, relaxed my cats hairs (I dont have one) anything just to use it up, your doing the right thing, that is why you have lovely hair.

As for bags, I have to buy 2 (H and BV) this year and then I am done for 2010, seriously, they are just so pretty, the prices are really shocking though Every year, price increase!!!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> That's the thing you've got to get used to on here you will have x amount of people happily endorsing a product but then you may have the same number of people criticising it, *that's why it can be overwhelming and confusing to know where to start*, but like I say, AO is extremely good imo.


 
That is true, I have been here a short while and honestly my hair feels stronger and is ever so slightly thicker, I cannot complain, its thanks to the ladies that gave me advice that I have not gone running to get a weave again


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 3, 2010)

cream tee, I want a Chanel purse sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> This is where I go wrong, the old me would have used it up, relaxed my cats hairs (I dont have one) anything just to use it up, your doing the right thing, that is why you have lovely hair.
> 
> As for bags, I have to buy 2 (H and BV) this year and then I am done for 2010, seriously, they are just so pretty, the prices are really shocking though Every year, price increase!!!



Thanks hun 

The thing is about the designer bags is once you start it's very hard to go back to high street bags. erplexed

All my bags are in black, and I would really like some colours now. Thinking about a cream 2.55 this year...


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

washnset said:


> cream tee, I want a Chanel purse sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!




I remember saying this, and I remember saying I would be happy with just *one* - er no! erplexed Once you buy one you always want more so it's probably best not to start in the first place!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> The thing is about the designer bags is once you start it's very hard to go back to high street bags. erplexed
> 
> All my bags are in black, and I would really like some colours now. Thinking about a cream 2.55 this year...


 
Very true, when I was younger I thought Russell and Bromley was the best!! Now, its great but I would love more.

With the cream, would you go caviar or lambskin, caviar would be less stress for you, the cream I would be concerned about colour transfer, would you consider a popping colour? Or is Cream your ideal? If so hardware is a consideration. From all black to cream you must have a great collection!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 3, 2010)

Where's Robot? Her buddy is back


----------



## Charz (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL. I thought the witch was dead!!!!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Very true, when I was younger I thought Russell and Bromley was the best!! Now, its great but I would love more.
> 
> With the cream, would you go caviar or lambskin, caviar would be less stress for you, the cream I would be concerned about colour transfer, would you consider a popping colour? Or is Cream your ideal? If so hardware is a consideration. From all black to cream you must have a great collection!!




My bags are all caviar, I really would like at least one lambskin, if I got cream it would only be 'dress' bag, I wouldn't even dream of trying to carry that on the tube or the bus for instance. I haven't got a big collection at all, would like to build on it though _slooowwwly_ lol


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Where's Robot? Her buddy is back





Charzboss said:


> LOL. I thought the witch was dead!!!!




Is that the one that wrote that silly remark in Robot's page? Real strange behaviour! erplexed


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 3, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *My bags are all caviar,* I really would like at least one lambskin, if I got cream it would only be 'dress' bag, I wouldn't even dream of trying to carry that on the tube or the bus for instance. I haven't got a big collection at all, would like to build on it though _slooowwwly_ lol


 
Very smart! Dark beige would be nice also!

Who is a witch??


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

wow. so this lady is walking by my desk and stops and says "your hair is so pretty".
then the convo went like this
me: thank you
her: starts walking, stops, comes back. where did you get it done?
me: oh i did it myself last night.
her: really? are you natural? because im natural too and i can never do the (points to my flat twists on the side)
me: yes im natural, it took me two hours to do it and i only did the flat twists because i was tired of doing my hair lol
her: what did you use
me: this product called qhemet biologics heavy cream. you have to get it on line though
her: well will you be here, i have to run upstairs but you can write it down for me and i will get it on my way out. im always looking for something for my hair
me: 

her hair was medium thick and looked very nice. i have to get a better look when she comes bakc down though. i could tell if she pressed her hair of if it was a braid out. it had big waves like she did two really big braids and then took it out.
so im going to write out the heavy cream and the amla pomade.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 3, 2010)

awww che! that was awesome! would you tell her about LHCF too?




chebaby said:


> wow. so this lady is walking by my desk and stops and says "your hair is so pretty".
> then the convo went like this
> me: thank you
> her: starts walking, stops, comes back. where did you get it done?
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

when she comes back down if she keeps talking about hair i might mention it. i love talking about hair but i almost never mention this site lol. i dont want to seem weird. but she asked me if i were natural first and mentioned how shes always looking for something so maybe she is a pj too lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, how is your scalp?*


 
Girl, thanks for asking......Chile that was a total nightmare. 

It's lots better now.  Not nearly as sore. 

It was _strictly 'user' error_, because IK I should have/was, suppose to, apply lightly with a cottonball or Q-Tip and not sqeeze it out of my applicator bottle on my Crazy Head.:burning:

_*i still put it up tho'*_


----------



## LushLox (Feb 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> when she comes back down if she keeps talking about hair i might mention it. i love talking about hair but i almost never mention this site lol. i dont want to seem weird. but she asked me if i were natural first and mentioned how shes always looking for something so maybe she is a pj too lol.



I'm wary of mentioning this site too. I know for a fact people would think I'm straight up weird for doing 'so much' to my hair.  I don't even regard it as a lot anymore, it has easily become routine for me now.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

T, im glad your scalp is better. if it were me i would have sqeezed it on my scalp too lmao.

ok so the lady just left. she seemed like she was in a rush. she just took the paper and mentioned how she doesnt like her hair when its pressed. i thought it looked nice and she had nice baby hurs. then she said thanx for the paper and ran out lol. ive never seen her before so maybe she doesnt even work from this building.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^

Me Too!  I guess I kinda got a 'pass' with everyone when I lost my Hair, but now when friends call they say:

Them:  Hey what you doin'????? Please Don't say on that Hair Site, Still on that Hair Site, or Talking on that Hair Site.

Me:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok so the lady just left. she seemed like she was in a rush. she just took the paper and mentioned how she doesnt like her hair when its pressed. i thought it looked nice and she had nice baby hurs. *then she said thanx for the paper and ran out lol. ive never seen her before so maybe she doesnt even work from this building*.


 
You Have a STANS!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Does anyone here twist dry?*
> 
> And Lamaravilla, what is your daily hairstyle?


 
I do sometimes, they don't seem to saty as long though.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Me Too! I guess I kinda got a 'pass' with everyone when I lost my Hair, but now when friends call they say:
> 
> ...


 thats so cute lol. for some reason i like the crazy side eye people give me when i say something or do something relating to hair. i just crack my side because i know they think im crazy.
they gonna be asking you for the name of _that hair site _once they see how healthy you is and how long it gets.


----------



## robot. (Feb 3, 2010)

I had roughly seven packages today... but my day has gone so badly, they didn't even cheer me up.


----------



## robot. (Feb 3, 2010)

And I was gonna finally whip up my bawdy butter tomorrow morning now that I'm home... and they sent me the wrong oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I had roughly *seven packages today... but my day has gone so badly, they didn't even cheer me up.*


 
Awww Robot:  I sure hope you feel better Girlie.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

i hope you feel better robot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i hope you feel better robot*.


 
Me too Robot! 

I got to thinkin'............She must really feel down if 7 Packages couldn't Cheer Her Up!

WOW! 7 Packages..........


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too Robot!
> 
> I got to thinkin'............She must really feel down if 7 Packages couldn't Cheer Her Up!
> 
> WOW!* 7 Packages*..........



I remember those days . . .


----------



## robot. (Feb 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too Robot!
> 
> I got to thinkin'............*She must really feel down if 7 Packages couldn't Cheer Her Up*!
> 
> WOW! 7 Packages..........



Well...  They are nice packages... full of special things. Which I'm not sure if I should share or not. *cough*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Well...  They are nice packages... full of special things. Which I'm not sure if I should share or not. *cough*



More puddy toys


----------



## robot. (Feb 3, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> More puddy toys



Looking at it... I'm a woman on a mission.  I got that and an herbal supplement that's supposed to grow me a donk.

And a bunch of natural soaps and scrubs. I'm tryna be byootiful~


No shame.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *I remember those days* . . .


 
Girl..............Me Too!:lovedrool::lovedrool: I was just looking at all those crazy empty boxes sitting in my garage. 

Days of  PJ Gone Wild!

I need to break them down, tie them up and get rid of most of them. Maybe I'll take on that project this weekend. 

And it will keep my mind offa' buying stuff. Because I'll be while I am tearing down those boxes. 

I'll keep a couple in case I need to mail out a quick sample or two.


----------



## KnitChick (Feb 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Looking at it... I'm a woman on a mission.  *I got that and an herbal supplement that's supposed to grow me a donk.
> *
> And a bunch of natural soaps and scrubs. I'm tryna be byootiful~
> 
> ...



Grow you a what? lmao  let me know if that works


----------



## mkd (Feb 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Looking at it... I'm a woman on a mission.  I got that and an herbal supplement *that's supposed to grow me a donk.*
> 
> And a bunch of natural soaps and scrubs. I'm tryna be byootiful~
> 
> ...


 I need that stat, for real though, can you send me a PM?


----------



## robot. (Feb 3, 2010)

KnitChick said:


> Grow you a what? lmao  let me know if that works





mkd said:


> I need that stat, for real though, can you send me a PM?



it's called Curvier You. I know Yemaya started a thread in health in fitness to document her journey.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..............Me Too!:lovedrool::lovedrool: I was just looking at all those crazy empty boxes sitting in my garage.
> 
> Days of PJ Gone Wild!
> 
> ...


 i got rid of most of my boxes. gonna get rid of the rest of them this weekend. im tired of looking at them.
and i ordered kbb hair butter. i dont feel bad though because i love kbb and i got rid of a couple of products. i sold some, and am giving a couple away.
robot, do you still want the ohm sweet hair pudding? let me know cause im sick of looking at it


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 3, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I had roughly seven packages today... but my day has gone so badly, they didn't even cheer me up.



Jealous doesn't begin to describe how I feel right now


My stepdaughter complained to me today about her hair. Listen to this child's list of complaints and you will want to scalp her LOL 


Her hair is too long
She hates her hair
I didn't "warn" her that rollersetting would make her hair grow faster

Then she starts begging me for a hair cut.   That poor 3C child with the hip length hair. WTF was I thinking.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 3, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Jealous doesn't begin to describe how I feel right now
> 
> 
> My stepdaughter complained to me today about her hair. Listen to this child's list of complaints and you will want to scalp her LOL
> ...


 

Are you kidding me? This girl doesnt want her hair to be that long? Shoot we can do a hair transplant if she is ready and willing!! My almost SL 4a hair is cool, right? I am willing to part with it...


----------



## natura87 (Feb 3, 2010)

I went to TJ Maxx and Walmart with a buddy today and I didnt buy any hair products. The 32 oz EO conditioners and Giovanni body washes with a pump were calling my name,but I was strong. The gods were on my side.

I bought some Meyer's cleaning products instead.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 3, 2010)

I co-washed last night w/o DC'ing and my hair is not liking that at all. Its starting to break off some and it hasnt done that in a LONG time. Im going to keep it wrapped up until Friday. On Friday I'll give my hair the love it deserves.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2010)

my hair is so greasy lmao. so tonight i will not moisturize. its not the heavy cream though thats making my hair greasy, its definately the karkady mist. that stuff is oily. im gonna cut it with water or just use it once in a while but tonight if i moisturize my hair it would be a big mistake.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 4, 2010)

I am beat! School whipped my a$$ today, dd had to stay 45 minutes after school for detention (tardy) but conveniently forgot to call to tell me...how I don't know when she manages to call me twice a day FROM CLASS about some BS...friend had surgery and needed her son picked up from school. Get there only to find out he has a "hair appointment" in 10 minutes on the other side of town. Drop him off, her anesthesia is wearing off and she's hungry. I have 30 minutes to get to my next destination to help another friend. I go grab her some food, forget her milkshake, get to my other friend's house just to sit with her because she's on call @ the hospital and her hubby had class until 10 tonite. Sit there until 10:15, she doesn't get called until I get ready to leave and her hubby is walking through the door. Got home, forgot I had one more assignment to finish before midnight...  I'm ready to hit my pillow


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I may use something like boundless tresses when I do my twists. I used to hate using those kind of products on loose hair because of the manipulation.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I am beat! School whipped my a$$ today, dd had to stay 45 minutes after school for detention (tardy) but conveniently forgot to call to tell me...how I don't know when she manages to call me twice a day FROM CLASS about some BS...friend had surgery and needed her son picked up from school. Get there only to find out he has a "hair appointment" in 10 minutes on the other side of town. Drop him off, her anesthesia is wearing off and she's hungry. I have 30 minutes to get to my next destination to help another friend. I go grab her some food, forget her milkshake, get to my other friend's house just to sit with her because she's on call @ the hospital and her hubby had class until 10 tonite. Sit there until 10:15, she doesn't get called until I get ready to leave and her hubby is walking through the door. Got home, forgot I had one more assignment to finish before midnight...  I'm ready to hit my pillow


 
Oh but you are a sweetie for helping out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I think I may use something like boundless tresses when I do my twists. I used to hate using those kind of products on loose hair because of the manipulation.



Is Boundless Tresses for your scalp or for your hair? I've never used it.


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Is Boundless Tresses for your scalp or for your hair? I've never used it.


 

It's for your scalp. I have some Bee-Mine but its too liquidy. Boundless Tresses has a balm.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh but you are a sweetie for helping out.


Thanks, those are my girls and I know they'd do the same for me. Heck, the one who had surgery DID do it for me when I was sick. True friends are priceless


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 4, 2010)

Robot! Where did you buy all your puddy goodies  I want to buy something. I might buy the one that Hairapy talks about. The kegelmaster or something.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 4, 2010)

@ puddy goodies. PG's are the best



Charzboss said:


> I think I may use something like boundless tresses when I do my twists. I used to hate using those kind of products on loose hair because of the manipulation.


I have BT and Bee Mine I need to try to use. I'm just terrible @ using stuff like that. I can't stand the smell of either.

Tammy Faye allowed me to go a whole week without washing my hair! I haven't moisturized since last Thursday and my hair is STILL moist. I used a men's satiny looking wave cap underneath to protect my hair which I left in 4 plaits pinned down, and put on my silk scarf whenever I took the wig off. No itchy scalp or anything, but I'm going to wash and DC today. 2 more Tammy Faye's in my shopping cart. I just wish I could get an auburn one.


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

Eisani said:


> @ puddy goodies. PG's are the best
> 
> 
> I have BT and Bee Mine I need to try to use. I'm just terrible @ using stuff like that. I can't stand the smell of either.
> ...


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 4, 2010)

@ Lamaravilla......that sounds interesting. 


I'm getting a weave install on Friday using the hair that I ordered from naturalesthetic. I looked for stylists who do it out of their homes, hoping to save some money (and I will!). 

The last time I had an install in a salon in Calgary, they messed my hair up. I had 2 packs of hair 1b & 1 and instead of using the 1b on the top to blend, she used it on the bottom.  I didn't notice until too late. She also left out only a few strands of hair to cover the install. If a strand was out of place you could literally see the tracks.  So I went back and they added tree braids to the front of my hair. Too bad they all fell out when I went swimming in Juan Dolio ... No more salons!

Please Lawd let this girl be good on Friday. I'm going to be watching like a hawk!


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

I really wanna try Jasmines and Eluence. Whats good? Do they sell samples?


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really wanna try Jasmines and Eluence. Whats good? Do they sell samples?


 I love elucence.   I use the clarifying poo and the moisture poo.  I also love the MB conditioner.   I don't think they sell samples but the products are cheap.

I really want to try Jasmine's too.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> I love elucence.   I use the clarifying poo and the moisture poo.  I also love the MB conditioner.   I don't think they sell samples but the products are cheap.
> 
> I really want to try Jasmine's too.



Never tried Elucence but I believe Jasmine has samples


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW, I forgot to tell you guys that my soft bonnet dryer caught on fire LOL 
No I wasn't wearing it YET but damn that could've been my hair!!! LOL Now I HAVE TO buy a new dryer. My hooded dryer doesn't get the job done, my nape area won't dry. If anybody is in the Mass area wants it they can have it. I will place the order for the dryer tomorrow when I get my tax return moolah $$$$


----------



## robot. (Feb 4, 2010)

The company I ordered my sweet orange oil from... I know there's regular orange oil and that's what they sent me. So I emailed them to let me know and they said, "All we sell is sweet orange oil."

Obviously, that's wrong because I just smelled sweet orange oil in the store and ain't nothing sweet about the oil they sent me.

Now I done wasted my ****** money on this mess... I am so disappointed. I'm asking for a refund. I don't want it.


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> BTW, I forgot to tell you guys that my soft bonnet dryer caught on fire LOL
> No I wasn't wearing it YET but damn that could've been my hair!!! LOL Now I HAVE TO buy a new dryer. My hooded dryer doesn't get the job done, my nape area won't dry. If anybody is in the Mass area wants it they can have it. I will place the order for the dryer tomorrow when I get my tax return moolah $$$$


 Damn that's scary!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2010)

We have another snow storm coming in DMV starting tomorrow through Sat. I guess I can use up some more hair products, eat and watch movies.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Jealous doesn't begin to describe how I feel right now
> 
> 
> My stepdaughter complained to me today about her hair. Listen to this child's list of complaints and you will want to scalp her LOL
> ...



  
Some people would literally push their own grandmothers down an escalator to have those kinds of problems. SMH!!

And I know you didn't ask me, but if she realllyyy hates it that much, maybe you guys should let her get it cut a little bit...like up to WL or MBL. I can understand how HL would be too much for some people. And sometimes, longer hair can be detrimental to facial bone structure, so who knows? She may actually look prettier with a little less hair. 

If ya'll do cut it...please make a lace front for me? Thanks.


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> We have another snow storm coming in DMV starting tomorrow through Sat. I guess I can use up some more hair products, eat and watch movies.


 

It really sucks. I hate snow on the weekend. It's snow wasted.

*This weekend I am going to use up:*

_*Shescentit Hair Milk*
*Shescentit Hair Butter in Almond*
*4 ounce Container of Jessicurl WDT*_

New Used Before

*Wash Regimen 2/6*

*Prepoo:* Shescentit Hair Butter in Almond
*Wash:* Oyin's Grand Poo Bar one side and Oyin's Honey Wash on other
*Detangle:* Oyin's Honey Hemp*
*DC:* Jessicurl WDT
*Leave-in:* Shescentit Hair Milk
*Hold for Twists:* Oyin Shine and Define
*Seal Ends:* Hairveda Cocosta Oil*

*Wash Regimen 2/13*

*Prepoo:* Shescentit Hair Butter in Pink Lemonade
*Wash:* KBB Moisturizing Shampoo
*Detangle:* Oyin's Honey Hemp*
*DC:* KBB DC
*Leave-in:* KBB Hair Necter
*Hold for Twists:* KCCC and QB Honeybush Gel Mixed*
*Seal Ends:* KBB Hair Cream


*Staple


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it just me or has afroveda raised the prices of its butters?


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Is it just me or has afroveda raised the prices of its butters?


 

Yup by $3.50

Conditioners too.

ETA: AND THE ASHLII AMALA!!! I ain't repurchasing it now it's $24 for 8 ounces!


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Yup by $3.50
> 
> Conditioners too.
> 
> ETA: AND THE ASHLII AMALA!!! I ain't repurchasing it now it's $24 for 8 ounces!


 Yeah, I thought so


----------



## natura87 (Feb 4, 2010)

At what point is one SL? I  dont really know my length right now, I know I am past NL but I am not sure if I have hit SL just yet.

I dont straighten because I can never get it completely straight, It always looks busted.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 4, 2010)

................................


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It really sucks. I hate snow on the weekend. It's snow wasted.
> 
> *This weekend I am going to use up:*
> 
> ...


Great plan, did you hear we are getting snow on Tuesday too


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> Great plan, did you hear we are getting snow on Tuesday too


 

Thanks!!

YAY FOR SNOW ON TUES! NO WORK!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 4, 2010)

ltown said:


> We have another snow storm coming in DMV starting tomorrow through Sat. I guess I can use up some more hair products, eat and watch movies.



I'm here in Jerze and they are talking about record amounts...WTH  I have to work this weekend and the shower at my job doesn't work otherwise I'd be okay camping out thereerplexed.  I wish I had stayed in the South all this snow is redunkulous...yes redunkulous.



Charzboss said:


> Yup by $3.50
> 
> Conditioners too.
> 
> ETA: AND THE ASHLII AMALA!!! I ain't repurchasing it now it's $24 for 8 ounces!



So much for me trying Afroveda.  There is no way I'm paying $3/oz plus shipping

Bout to go wash my hair.  I did some medium twists Monday and took them out cuz they were extra frizzie despite putting my hair up at night.  Usually my dry twist don't frizz that much.  Going to keep using up that Lustrasilk (added some AOGPB) and cowash with an open YTC I found in the back of my closet.  Will do some "mini" twists don't know what products I'm going to use for that but my Coco Cream Leave-in is almost out but I have another.  May try my Jasmine's today.


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I am going to have to go ahead and get with Jasmine's.  

Any suggestions about moisturizers similar to Afroveda's butters?  $12.50 isn't bad but I really like $9 better.  The cocolatte and the almond ginger butter perform really well on my hair.


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> I think I am going to have to go ahead and get with Jasmine's.
> 
> Any suggestions about moisturizers similar to Afroveda's butters? $12.50 isn't bad but I really like $9 better. The cocolatte and the almond ginger butter perform really well on my hair.


 
Not sure girl, but you can buy in bulk for a better value from Afroveda.


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm working from home tomorrow, I already alerted my boss.


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Not sure girl, but you can buy in bulk for a better value from Afroveda.


 Yeah, when I order again, I won't order the 8 oz size.  



Charzboss said:


> I'm working from home tomorrow, I already alerted my boss.


 Nice!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really wanna try Jasmines and Eluence. Whats good? Do they sell samples?


Jas' sells samples and I can send you some samples of Elucence to try. I have the clarifying poo, moisture balancing poo, moisture balancing conditioner and the moisture treatment, can't remember the name of it right now. Just let me know. 


BostonMaria said:


> BTW, I forgot to tell you guys that my soft bonnet dryer caught on fire LOL
> No I wasn't wearing it YET but damn that could've been my hair!!! LOL Now I HAVE TO buy a new dryer. My hooded dryer doesn't get the job done, my nape area won't dry. If anybody is in the Mass area wants it they can have it. I will place the order for the dryer tomorrow when I get my tax return moolah $$$$


:burning: Aww hell! Good thing you weren't under that dryer! So uh , what dryer you tryna get?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you ladies who can work from home are lucky. my job wouldnt be a job if i could work from home lol. but if it gets too bad i wont be going in. someone said we are getting 40 inches.

anyway im mad i will be stuck in the house without my hair to do. its already done lol. and you know i still dont have to moisturize? that karkady mist is so oily at first my hair was borderline sticky. but i didnt moisturize last night or this morning so im good. i wont moisturize tonight either.


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> you ladies who can work from home are lucky. my job wouldnt be a job if i could work from home lol. but if it gets too bad i wont be going in. someone said we are getting 40 inches.
> 
> anyway im mad i will be stuck in the house without my hair to do. its already done lol. and you know i still dont have to moisturize? that karkady mist is so oily at first my hair was borderline sticky. but i didnt moisturize last night or this morning so im good. i wont moisturize tonight either.


 

It's weird that the mist is oily for you. It's not at all for me erplexed

I love being able to work from home. But it does suck that they email me on my blackberry during non-work hours. I wanna live my life!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wouldnt spend that money on afroveda. i mean 12.50 isnt bad but if im going to buy some butters for a not so cheap price itll be from qhemet, carols daughter or kbb.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's weird that the mist is oily for you. It's not at all for me erplexed
> 
> I love being able to work from home. But it does suck that they email me on my blackberry during non-work hours. I wanna live my life!


 the mist didnt go on oily, its weird. it went on like a regular mist. but it gets maaaadddd sticky if you over use it. and i didnt know i was over using it because i was just spraying dry areas.


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow I am now an official PJ...I went to my local bss to buy a pack of magnetic rollers and walked out spending $24...and mag rollers alone do NOT cost nothing but a dollar or two...and it wasnt like there was a sale going on or anything!! WOW


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2010)

I finished up my Black & Bossie Hair Oil (I have another one in the stash).  This item is hard to find.  

I'd like to have a couple more jars.

I may have to scout out a Cincy connection for a hook-up.


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I finished up my Black & Bossie Hair Oil (I have another one in the stash). This item is hard to find.
> 
> I'd like to have a couple more jars.
> 
> I may have to scout out a Cincy connection for a hook-up.


 
What hookup?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> I think I am going to have to go ahead and get with Jasmine's.
> 
> Any suggestions about moisturizers similar to Afroveda's butters? $12.50 isn't bad but I really like $9 better. The cocolatte and the almond ginger butter perform really well on my hair.


 
I like them both too but have samples, we have the same texture hair. I like my butters thicker. Let me go check out Jasmine too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> What hookup?


 
Possibly for someone who lives in Cincinnati to send me a couple of jars.........

ETA:  Awww Sookie-Sookie Now......Look what I done Found:

http://www.kalawentz.com/


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i have to go to work tomorrow im so pissed. i dont mind going to work in the snow but i dont want to be stuck here. last time i stayed overnight because of the snow was my choice. this time wont be my choice. ontop of that i wont be paid for staying. and it wont matter if i get to leave on time because if the snow is too bad i wont even be able to park my car. so i might as well stay at work regardless of if they say i can leave or not. im screwed either way


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have to go to work tomorrow im so pissed. i dont mind going to work in the snow but i dont want to be stuck here. last time i stayed overnight because of the snow was my choice. this time wont be my choice. ontop of that i wont be paid for staying. and it wont matter if i get to leave on time because if the snow is too bad i wont even be able to park my car. so i might as well stay at work regardless of if they say i can leave or not. im screwed either way


 
Were also expecting Da' Mutha' Load...........

It hasn't started yet, but it is on the way.  I went to the Grocer so I would have something in here.

Everyone, Be Safe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *What hookup?*


 
Thanks CB! if you wouldn't have 'prompted' me with this question, I would never had searched for my Beloved Black & Bossie Hair Oil and I would never had found the On-Line Ordering......

Only negative, the BSS where I was getting mine, it was $7.49 for 8 ounces, on-line minus shipping it is $10.98 *The BSS hasn't been able to get it anymore.erplexed

Anyway, at least now IK I can get it _somewhere_.

Thanks Girl!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm nice and warm in Florida


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I'm nice and warm in Florida


 

Well I'm off tomorrow and prolly on Monday....warm in my house


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Well I'm off tomorrow and prolly on Monday....*warm in my house*


 
Chill.  You Just got back from Cancun.  Funn'n & Sunn'n while we were here Freezing........


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well i might be warm in my house tomorrow. we will see


----------



## natura87 (Feb 4, 2010)

Its surprisingly warm in my part of NY. People were wearing shorts, I however kept my peacoat on because I don't like anything below 65 degrees and above 80 degrees.


----------



## mkd (Feb 4, 2010)

Heyyyyy yall.  Its pretty cold in Atlanta but no snow, just rain.


----------



## Americka (Feb 4, 2010)

I finally used up my jar of Skala Fruit Cocktail Masque.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay, Afroveda might get crossed off the list. It makes life easier and then I would have less products to deal with. I'm sure it's because she finally had to hire employees.

I finished my AOGPB last night. I will not repurchase. I've been so back n forth on this  but this is my final decision .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 4, 2010)

i got my stand-up dryer today


----------



## Charz (Feb 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay, Afroveda might get crossed off the list. It makes life easier and then I would have less products to deal with. I'm sure it's because she finally had to hire employees.
> 
> I finished my AOGPB last night. I will not repurchase. I've been so back n forth on this  but this is my final decision .




ITA. I'm done with AV.

My loves are HV, Oyin and Qhemet. Shescentit too.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my loves are oyin, kbb, qhemet, and carols daughter.
i have had this love thing with carols daughter before i even knew about hair care and this board. im back on it.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 5, 2010)

@che...the eagle has landed


----------



## Charz (Feb 5, 2010)

David just used up a bottle of Millcreek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner


----------



## chebaby (Feb 5, 2010)

im at work ill be here all weekend. and yall know i got my silk scarf with me


----------



## chebaby (Feb 5, 2010)

Day36 said:


> @che...the eagle has landed


 im glad you got it.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay, Afroveda might get crossed off the list. It makes life easier and then I would have less products to deal with. I'm sure it's because she finally had to hire employees.
> 
> *I finished my AOGPB last night. I will not repurchase. I've been so back n forth on this  but this is my final decision* .




Oh dear, why? I was thinking of purchasing this as I've heard so many good reviews on here.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 5, 2010)

Is the AOGPB the one that's really hard to get out the bottle?


----------



## Charz (Feb 5, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Is the AOGPB the one that's really hard to get out the bottle?




Nope, its the AOHSR. AOGPB is allot easier.


----------



## mkd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh dear, why? I was thinking of purchasing this as I've heard so many good reviews on here.


 Cream Tee, try it and see if you like it.  Its actually the only AO conditioner I am keeping in my stash.  The others are just ok to me


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ITA. I'm done with AV.
> 
> My loves are HV, Oyin and Qhemet. Shescentit too.


I love HV, Oyin, Qhemet, Darcy's Botanicals, and Komaza. Yet I'm eyeing BlackOnynx77's line from youtube http://shop.blackonyxworld.com/Alikay-Naturals-Products_c4.htm  and Beemine.



Cream Tee said:


> Oh dear, why? I was thinking of purchasing this as I've heard so many good reviews on here.


It's a great conditioner but between the AO and Giovanni condishes I will get carpal tunnel in my right hand.  I decided one line had to go and I chose AO.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Shida Natural has a line too. I'm not interested in it but thought I would post it anyway:
http://shidanaturals.webs.com/


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 5, 2010)

I just finished my shescentit banana brulee. Im using it right now as a pre-poo. I will purchase it again as soon as I get some more items out of the way.


----------



## Charz (Feb 5, 2010)

My face is peeling like crazy from the vitalize peel I got on Wednesday.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 5, 2010)

yea shay, blackonyx line looks really good.


----------



## mkd (Feb 5, 2010)

My hair is acting sort of funky right now.  I am going to clarify after my cassia gloss tonight.  I think I am going to rollerset and attempt to french braid my hair tomorrow.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 5, 2010)

mkd said:


> My hair is acting sort of funky right now.  I am going to clarify after my cassia gloss tonight.  I think I am going to rollerset and attempt to french braid my hair tomorrow.



I love french braids, but my hair always look ridiculous whenever I attempt it!  I love it when ladies do them quite loose - it looks so lush!!!


----------



## mkd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I love french braids, but I always look ridiculous whenever I attempt it!  I love it when ladies do them quite loose - it looks so lush!!!


 That's the look I am going to attempt.  Last time I tried, it looked a mess  but I really need to get more creative with my hair styles for myself and my daughter.  I have got to tighten up my braid skills.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 5, 2010)

I need some liquor in my system or something. Tense right now. On the bright side, I got my car back today  I forgot I had to put a $50 deposit down on the rental even though the insurance co was paying so when I turned the car in today and she told me she was putting my $50 deposit back on my CC, I thought "SCORE!" I'm not considering buying that Miami Relaxed hair from halleyscurls.com Is there a weave in my future?? I have an idea...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 5, 2010)

Well the only good thing about another snow storm is I can use up more products. I'm dc today and sunday. I hope the rest of you in DMV have flash lights/candles. I'm originally from OH and I don't ever recall getting 20-38 inches of snow. Be safe and stay warm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2010)

Got Home a Little Early today after the meeting.  We are getting 'Hammered' 

but Nothing like it's going to be in the DVM Area.  to all you ladies there.

I used up:

1 Vial of Wella SP Keratin Oil *have 1 more vial*
1 Tube of Alfaparf Rigen Hair Cream *have more in my stash*
1 Vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides *have 4 more vials left in this particular box of 10*

That's about it this wash day.  I will still be working on a tube of Salerm 21 B5Have about enough Salerm left for 2-3 more wash days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> i got my stand-up dryer today


 
Sweet Dryer Angel Eyez............  Me Likey!



lamaravilla said:


> *Is the AOGPB the one that's really hard to get out the bottle?*


 


Shay72 said:


> *It's a great conditioner but between the AO and Giovanni condishes I will get carpal tunnel in my right hand. I decided one line had to go and I chose AO.*


 
It is indeed difficult to get out. But I gotta keep this one (GBP). 

On that note, I think I can eliminate the 'urge' for WC, HSR & others and strictly keep GPB.

I do still have the Rosa Mosqueta and Blue Cammomile and the Algae Mask still in my stash to use up.erplexed

I'm good for 2010.  I needs nuthin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2010)

mkd said:


> Cream Tee, try it and see if you like it. Its actually the only AO conditioner I am keeping in my stash. The others are just ok to me


 
IA:  It's a Keeper


----------



## chebaby (Feb 5, 2010)

woooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww i ordered my kbb hair butter on wednesday and its at my house now. yaaaaayyyyyy. thats amazing shipping.
well since im stuck at work for the whole weekend i wont see it until monday 
but im going to use it along with the hair milk to do my next set of twists.

with these twists i have in now, i still havent moisturized and they are holding up very very well. maybe by the middle of next week i will attempt a twist out. i have flat twists in the front so if the twist out doesnt look right ill just pin up the back and have it fluffy on the top and leave the flat twists in.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one more use of my AE Garlic Treatment left and Im DONE with it! I'll purchase it again when I use up some other items.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 5, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Walking into the thread with head hung low...my armoire is full to the brim...my bathroom cabinets are full...the shelves on my tub are full...any flat surface on my tub is full...the corner of my room is full of hair care products...
> 
> To top it off...I bought more products today...
> 
> ...


 

I am with ya sista...........  and - I am killing my PJ'ism...no matter what. I am not using cabinets to store all this crap anymore!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea shay, blackonyx line looks really good.


What are you looking at? I'm interested in the Shea Yogurt Moisturizer, Hair Perfume, Shine Crave Glosser, and Honey Sage DC. I'm resisting the Lemongrass Leave In and Cowash Me Conditioner bc I do not need anymore leave ins or cowash conditioners .

I think you said you've been using the Hydrasilica and maybe Juices & Berries this winter. Are you using them on wet or dry hair?



ltown said:


> Well the only good thing about another snow storm is I can use up more products. I'm dc today and sunday. I hope the rest of you in DMV have flash lights/candles. I'm originally from OH and I don't ever recall getting 20-38 inches of snow. Be safe and stay warm.


It took everything in me to not do my hair today. I did oil my scalp though. Candles & flashlights .

Okay I've been adding Honeyquat to my dc's the past two weeks and I can already tell the difference with my hair. I will wait and add panthenol in March and now I want some btms. I gotta remember to use my saa and wheat protein too.

Eisani--Where did you end up buying your btms? 

I haven't replaced my Taliah W mist or my temples & edges balm yet. For some reason I don't feel in a rush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> I am with ya sista...........  and - *I am killing my PJ'ism...no matter what.* I am not using cabinets to store all this crap anymore!!!!!


 
Welcome Girlie!  We're all here for the same reasons.  

We shall Overcome!

I do admit, however, we all have a tendency to mess up from time to time, but we 'quickly' get back on track.  We know it takes one day at a time and it's a Struggle.

We all established our own Personal Mission Statements.....and that has helped alot.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> What are you looking at? I'm interested in the Shea Yogurt Moisturizer, Hair Perfume, Shine Crave Glosser, and Honey Sage DC. I'm resisting the Lemongrass Leave In and Cowash Me Conditioner bc I do not need anymore leave ins or cowash conditioners .
> 
> I think you said you've been using the Hydrasilica and maybe Juices & Berries this winter. Are you using them on wet or dry hair?
> 
> ...


 
PJ think alike with the bold, I think I want to use the saa in leave in and wheat protein with a dc that don't have it. But I think all my dc have wheat protein in them.


----------



## Charz (Feb 5, 2010)

Dang Lamaravilla, that Jessicurl WDT is the thickest DC I have ever used! I love thick conditioners!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one more use of Jasmine's shea butter rinse and Im done with it! Im happy that Im getting to know which items are staples and which ones are NOT.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, i feel like a stranger in my own house. Anyway for the prettywrap crew, im thinking of trying the satin sakk this time. Its $19.99 with $2 something shipping, not bad. I love the pretty wrap but it does not hold up over time, i think its been like 6 to 8 months and they are wore out. When i purchase it i will wear it for a while and do a review. 

I haven't used up anything else yet but its on its way. Tonight i will wash with elucence, mbc, dc with olive butter and goat milk. Moisturize with tw mist and jbco.

Here is the satin sakk link http://www.satinsakks.com/

Disclaimer, i have never purchased from this company before. Sometimes i like to step out the crowd and try something that has never really been discussed. So if you order, do it with caution like any online transactions.


----------



## robot. (Feb 5, 2010)

Started whipping my body butter. 

I'm doing the freeze 5 mins, whip 5 mins. I hope it turns out nice!


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 5, 2010)

Eta nevermind about the satinsakks the search continues, they don't use paypal and im not buying from vendors any longer who don't have paypal.


----------



## robot. (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay, on my last whip! Then into the jar!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Dang Lamaravilla, that Jessicurl WDT is the thickest DC I have ever used! I love thick conditioners!!!!


 
Good to know

I have a coupla' Jars Deep in Da' Stash.


----------



## mkd (Feb 5, 2010)

I just clarified and did a second lather with elucence.  My hair is acting really nasty so I hope clarifying helps.  I watched a french braid tutorial on YT and I will try that in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Hi everyone, i feel like a stranger in my own house*.


 
Hey LA............ 

Good To See You! 

You were definitely missed!


----------



## mkd (Feb 5, 2010)

What are good DC's from Jasmines?  What about styling products? I am looking more for styling products and I am not going to be able to fool with KBB, I just can't do it.


----------



## Charz (Feb 5, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Oh! I'm just seeing this! Here you go love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl when does this joint expire?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 5, 2010)

^^ I personally love the Avocado & Silk conditioner. I like it to dc and as a leave in. I like one of her leave ins too, just can't remember the name. I keep reading good things about the shea butter rinse, but I don't remember trying that one.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the shea butter rinse!




Eisani said:


> ^^ I personally love the Avocado & Silk conditioner. I like it to dc and as a leave in. I like one of her leave ins too, just can't remember the name. *I keep reading good things about the shea butter rinse, but I don't remember trying that one*.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 5, 2010)

shay im interested in the shea yogurt moisturizer and the deep conditioner. but idk, im kinda weirded out with buying stuff like this. i know its a new up and coming brand but it just looks so......cheap(i know, i know. im so sorry i said that but i couldnt think of another word )


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2010)

Che-- It does look cheap but for some reason it doesn't bother me. Even the site doesn't bother me.  Her stuff doesn't sound like everything else out there so that's what I like about it. I hope I don't fall in love because I can't get with an 8 oz dc. 


Once I finish with AOHSR I will be in the market for another dc bc then I will only be alternating between Sitrinillah and WDT. I wish Qhem would come on .


----------



## robot. (Feb 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> shay im interested in the shea yogurt moisturizer and the deep conditioner. but idk, im kinda weirded out with buying stuff like this. i know its a new up and coming brand but it just looks so......cheap(i know, i know. im so sorry i said that but i couldnt think of another word )



i want the shea yogurt moisturizer and the shine glaze thing. i'll get those once i'm out of these braids.


----------



## mkd (Feb 5, 2010)

washnset said:


> I love the shea butter rinse!


 I just ordered this.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2010)

Eisani said:


> ^^ I personally love the Avocado & Silk conditioner. I like it to dc and as a leave in. I like one of her leave ins too, just can't remember the name. I keep reading good things about the shea butter rinse, but I don't remember trying that one.



i LOVE the avocado silk conditioner and the shea butter rinse. 
Eisani, the Babassu conditioner worked like a dream when you sold me yours. When I bought it from Dana it didn't work at all.  I wonder if I could've salvaged it with some panthenol. Oh well.

Just saying hi. I'm hitting the sack now. I was working all day with no break and barely peeked in on this website. I'm trying to curb my PJism and my posting here when I know I gotta get some done  Not that I want to leave the same (that'll never happen) just need to post when my work is done.

Tomorrow I'm bringing my steamer and the DC I made to my sister's house. I'm gonna  rollerset her hair and my niece's hair.  I accidentally burned my soft bonnet dryer  but I went on Craig's list and found one for $75 bucks!  Its a nice dryer too. Some salon was selling their stuff. Its better than spending $350 on a Pibbs.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Some people would literally push their own grandmothers down an escalator to have those kinds of problems. SMH!!
> 
> And I know you didn't ask me, but if she realllyyy hates it that much, maybe you guys should let her get it cut a little bit...like up to WL or MBL. I can understand how HL would be too much for some people. And sometimes, longer hair can be detrimental to facial bone structure, so who knows? She may actually look prettier with a little less hair.
> 
> *If ya'll do cut it...please make a lace front for me? Thanks.*



LOL at the bolded 

I had a talk with her today. I flatironed her hair a few days ago and I guess people have been asking her if she's wearing a weave and buggin her   I get it now. She's a shy girl and I think this is bringing negative attention. I'm going to take her to a salon to get her hair cut BSL, I'll ask my DH of course. When I met her she was only 6 yrs old and had very long hair so this is something she's used to. I've been bald and back  so I know the value of having long hair. Anyway I think BSL would be like 6 inches gone (oh my heart) but she wants it SL  so we can compromise. She said to me "Maria, either let me cut it to my shoulders or let me dye it blue"  Gee what choices. I GUESS I'll go with blue


----------



## natura87 (Feb 6, 2010)

Later on today I am going to finish up my 32 oz Suave Humectant,  the rest of a bottle of V05 and anything else lying around that is open. I think I will try to deplete my stash as much as possible this weekend. I plan on getting some work done for school while letting all the good stuff marinate on my head all day.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Later on today I am going to finish up my 32 oz Suave Humectant,  the rest of a bottle of V05 and anything else lying around that is open. I think I will try to deplete my stash as much as possible this weekend. I plan on getting some work done for school while letting all the good stuff marinate on my head all day.



Question for my fellow PJ's...
Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?


 
 Nope, its too cold and windy.  Lake affect snow is no joke but I try to do it at least twice a week. Yesterday I washed my hair before a night class, just cuz I was bored. Here I am showing up for a 6 o clock class with my hair soaking wet...smelling like strawberries and cream.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?


 i was co washing daily a couple weeks ago but and using stuff quickly but now im trying to keep my hair in twists.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not using stuff up quickly anymore either, washing once a week. But, I gotta do what my hair wants, I guess. 

I won't be using anything up this week, unfortunately. I'm about to DC with some Banana Brulee but thats a brand new jar. I hope I get good moisture with it.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 6, 2010)

i might take these twists out on monday for a twist out. im bored with them already. and i want to use my kbb hair butter. so i think i will remove these on monday, wear a twist out and then rebraid in the middle of the week using kbb.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?


I cowashing everyother day, and to use up some stash it was suggest to prepoo/dc on dry hair because you use up more. I workout and sweat in my head first so it has benefit me washing everyother day.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 6, 2010)

With my next wash tomorrow I will finish my Burt's Bees Avocado pre shampoo treatment.  It was okay but nothing to write home about, will not repurchase. I will also finish my Biolage Hydratherapie will be repurchasing that!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?


 
When I had 3 hair days--1 wash, 2 cowash--I was using up a ton of product.  Now I'm down to 2 days a week--1 wash, 1 cowash--not so much.  Come March I will up cowashing to every other day so I will use up some stuff.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

I used up a Pantene relaxed and natural conditioner and my Hair One tea tree cleanser last night. Will repurchase both after using up more items.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 6, 2010)

im starting to not like the way my hair is feeling. i still have not moisturized. i thought the oilyness would have gone away by not but it hasnt. if i touch my twists i get oil on my hair. i dont like that. i did my hair tuesday night and its still oily????? thats crazy. i overdid it with the karkady mist.

whenever im able to get home the only thing on my mind will be hitting the sheets and getting some sleep. but when i finally do wash and deep condition my hair i think i will use shescentit fortafying mask.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I used up a Pantene relaxed and natural conditioner and my Hair One tea tree cleanser last night. Will repurchase both after using up more items.




Whats the expiration date of your gallon of WDT? TIA


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?




Only once a week for me.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Whats the expiration date of your gallon of WDT? TIA



I bought it in March of 09, it didn't have an expiration date or anything, but it does have preservatives (Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, and Diazolidinyl Urea) so it should last a while. I checked her website and it said nothing anywhere about an expiration date for any of her products.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I bought it in March of 09, it didn't have an expiration date or anything, but it does have preservatives (Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, and Diazolidinyl Urea) so it should last a while. I checked her website and it said nothing anywhere about an expiration date for any of her products.



FAQ
       Hi Jess, 
I have quite the supply of Jessicurl products (very happy about that!) and I was just wondering if I needed to worry about them going bad. My stash (several bottles/jars of each!) includes Hair Cleansing Cream, Aloeba, Too Shea!, Gelebration, Rockin' Ringlets, Weekly DT, Confident Coils, and Oil Blend for Softer Hair.  

Just wondering if there is an overall shelf life or individual shelf lives depending on the product. If so, can you please tell me what those time frames are? 


The preservative I use should keep the unopened products fresh for about 2 years. Once opened, it's important to keep the lids and caps tightly closed when not in use, and it's also important not to let any water get into the products once they are open. Once opened they should last a year, assuming the above practices are followed.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^ You're a better researcher than me


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

Where are the faqs on her site?


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Where are the faqs on her site?



It's under curly hair tips

http://www.jessicurl.com/Curly-Hair-Tips-p-8.html#maintab=tab5&insidetab=tab0&inside=tab19


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

Also used up some Elasta QP mango butter. Can't wait till I'm done with the other 2 jars so I can try the new formula


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

^^ Girl that Jessi Curl is the ish! I made sure not to use any leave-ins or nothing so I could test how it worked in my hair alone. David was all playin in my hair! This joint is amazing! Thank you


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^^ Girl that Jessi Curl is the ish! I made sure not to use any leave-ins or nothing so I could test how it worked in my hair alone. David was all playin in my hair! This joint is amazing! Thank you



Yay!!!! I'm glad you like it 
I don't know why I don't like it :scratchch


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

crazy glue is not the business


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^^ Girl that Jessi Curl is the ish! I made sure not to use any leave-ins or nothing so I could test how it worked in my hair alone. David was all playin in my hair! This joint is amazing! Thank you


 Adding this to my list to try.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Yay!!!! I'm glad you like it
> I don't know why I don't like it :scratchch




Prolly cuz you're tired of it. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> I love the shea butter rinse!


I just went on and ordered it a few minutes ago. 


Shay72 said:


> What are you looking at? I'm interested in the Shea Yogurt Moisturizer, Hair Perfume, Shine Crave Glosser, and Honey Sage DC. I'm resisting the Lemongrass Leave In and Cowash Me Conditioner bc I do not need anymore leave ins or cowash conditioners .
> 
> I think you said you've been using the Hydrasilica and maybe Juices & Berries this winter. Are you using them on wet or dry hair?
> 
> ...


I bit the bullet and ordered from Texasnaturals

Ok, I did a weee bit of shopping this morning. I hit up Nunuloveshandmade on Etsy and took advantage of her sale so I got 1 Harlem and something else hair oil (sad, forgot the name already) and the Spilled Milk moisturizer. This will be my first time trying anything from this line. I also hit Jasmines and ordered 4 more shea souffles, 2 avocado & silk conditioners, the hair bath, and the shea butter cream rinse. That's it for today.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> i LOVE the avocado silk conditioner and the shea butter rinse.
> Eisani, the Babassu conditioner worked like a dream when you sold me yours. When I bought it from Dana it didn't work at all.  I wonder if I could've salvaged it with some panthenol. Oh well.
> 
> Just saying hi. I'm hitting the sack now. I was working all day with no break and barely peeked in on this website. I'm trying to curb my PJism and my posting here when I know I gotta get some done  Not that I want to leave the same (that'll never happen) just need to post when my work is done.
> ...


Oooh, great idea to search Craig's for a dryer! I thought about you while on Jasmine's today and ordered one of my shea souffles in ice cream cake. I wonder if she changed something in the Babassu conditioner between the time I ordered and when you did. Panthenol usually makes anything better lol!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Adding this to my list to try.



Send me an empty jar


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

After I try Jasmine's Conditioners I will decide if I will give Shescentit the boot. I love that Jasmine does salon sizes, and that her conditioners are affordable and customizable with the scents. I was down with Shescentit mostly for the variety of DC's she has.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought this was PJ support, heck with everyone using and trying different product it more of PJ pusha Now I got to look at Jasmine and Jessicurl for my new natural curlies


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Send me an empty jar


 Thanks Lamara.  Can you shoot me a PM with your address please?  I can't PM you.

I ordered the shea butter rinse from Jasmine's last night but I am thinking about going back and ordering the avocado and silk conditioner today.  I wish I would have just gone ahead and ordered everything at once.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks Lamara.  Can you shoot me a PM with your address please?  I can't PM you.
> 
> I ordered the shea butter rinse from Jasmine's last night but I am thinking about going back and ordering the avocado and silk conditioner today.  I wish I would have just gone ahead and ordered everything at once.




Girl thats what I did. I got:

Shea Butter Conditioning Cream Rinse $ 2.00
Ultra Nourishing Conditioner $ 3.00
Intense Reconstructing Hair Treatment  $ 10.00
Babassu Butter Cream Organic Conditioner  $ 3.00
Avocado and Silk Conditioner  $ 3.00
*

It's cheaper to get (2) 2 ounce samples then to get a 4 ounce.*


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks Lamara.  Can you shoot me a PM with your address please?  I can't PM you.




Done! .......


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> Are you guys washing your hair *every day* to get rid of your stash?


 
I am not, I wash once a week and try to use up things then. I am SOOOO greatful for my boys and their desire to clean their hair 2-3 times a week with shampoo and conditioner. They are funny, lets just say that my stash is dwindling. 

Almost gone is 

Nexxus Therapee
Nexxus Humectress
HE HH conditioner 40 oz.
HE HH Shampoo 40 oz.

These don't have a month left in them, maybe a week or 2. 

Then I must remember to not buy them conditioner, because I have several V05's that need to used up! I forgot this time around!

I bought a hand band this month $3.00 out of my $28

I know for sure this month I am taking advantage of Sally's deal on Ion Clarifying shampoo 2/$14 since I am using this atleast once a month for clarifying 

I don't think there is any other needs in my stash. STILL waiting for my steamer, It is becoming  I just want the UPS man to come to my door! My dates keep getting pushed and pushed and pushed! Hopefully this is the last. I am anticipating all that Moisture


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

I just had to add, Ladies who have the Steamers I saw the Microfiber, terry Headband at the Dollar tree, I picked one up.  just thought I'd pass that along!

Last month my hubby got me some Yes to Carrots Mask that was my way of tricking my budget LOL, anywho, I got this to get under the Steamer. I want a good Moisture DC for the Steamer and I will start with this one. It is on sale at Walgreens until tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Question for my fellow PJ's...
> *Are you guys washing your hair every day to get rid of your stash?*


 
Once a Week for me too. 

The Great thing for me has been, entirely finishing up one product before moving on to the next. And Opening Up something else.  

That can be so overwhelming.  Having 5-10 DC's all opened at once.  I won't do that again.  _I'll open no more than 2_ at a time.

I can really see this working wonders for me in 2010 to decrease my Ginormous Stash.  

And........it gives me a great chance to truly evaluate what I am using.

I already know next wash day, I will be using up 1-2 more items.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

I wash my hair once a week and co-wash once a week.

Next wash day, Ill be done with TWO items!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

You know the funny thing is that I have used less things and My hair is just as happy. I only use the Hair One Jojoba and Aussie 3 minute. At this point I find myself trying to simplify most of the month and then when I clarify I do my deep moisture and deep proteins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> At this point I find myself trying to simplify most of the month and then when I clarify I do my deep moisture and deep proteins.


 
Interesting.............


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting.............


 
LOL, u always make me laugh, LOL

Well I do DC once a week with a Moisturizing DC (Aussie 3 minute I don't consider this deeeep though but I guess it could be, maybe, nah!) and Protein as needed, just my hair is acting better so Last year every condition was Aphogee 2 minute and Silk Elements megasilk. My hair was in top condition, no shedding, no breakage, silk and butter feel. While I love the feeling, I wanted to try to simplify. So The aussie isn't as heavy but it moisturizes a bit.


Once I get my steamer this might change! LOL!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Once I get my steamer this might change! LOL!!!!*


 
So is your Delivery Date still the 12th?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So is your Delivery Date still the 12th?


 
The date moved (again) (Again) (Again), another LHCF member said 15th, but the website says 2/21, So I am just hoping it comes yesterday or tomorrow. Otherwise I hope I do get it before the 21st. Mark said there was was a delay with the Manufacter  that is why it is late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> The date moved (again) (Again) (Again), another LHCF member said 15th, but the website says 2/21, So I am just hoping it comes yesterday or tomorrow. Otherwise I hope I do get it before the 21st. *Mark said there was was a delay with the Manufacter*  that is why it is late.


 
Girl, when you do get it Imma 
I may have to Steam Too to Celebrate with you!


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

My hair is finally long enough for me to comfortably put my hair in a bun!!!!!! Now I can alternate buns with twists!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My hair is finally long enough for me to comfortably put my hair in a bun!!!!!! Now I can alternate buns with twists!


 
Good For You!  That's Great News!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, when you do get it Imma
> I may have to Steam Too to Celebrate with you!


 

LOL 

When I get it I am going to :bouncegrecreatures:Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool:.

U know I am going to be ultra excited any time I get a box, LOL!

And yes I look forward to our celebration Steam LOL!


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

Ms. Terri will you ever buy in bulk?


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

I wash once a week and cowash once a week like WNS.  

Charz, I wish I had bought samples of all of jasmine's conditioners like you did.  If I place another order today, I think that is what I am going to do.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> I wash once a week and cowash once a week like WNS.
> 
> Charz, I wish I had bought samples of all of jasmine's conditioners like you did.  If I place another order today, I think that is what I am going to do.




Just email Dana. She is really nice, she could send you an invoice and add it to your order. She has lovely customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Ms. Terri will you ever buy in bulk?*


 
That's a Good Question. 

So Far, Liters are the Biggest Product Amounts I have invested in (and still haven't gotten around to using most of those)

I will have to see as I start to really 'thin' out my Stash. Right now, I have too many 'different' products & product lines...etc...

Honestly, it is more Cost Effective and makes more financial sense, especially if there are certain things you really like and are 'staples' and/or HG's.

So, looking at it that way, yes, I would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Just email Dana. She is really nice, she could send you an invoice and add it to your order. *She has lovely customer service*.


 
I  Lovely Customer Service!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 6, 2010)

RAGE!!!!!

My roommate used my Dr. Bronners castile soap over break!!! When I left for the holidays it was practically full, now it is down to less that 1/5!!! WTF What made her think she could use it??She didnt even ask!!! Its not like she used a little bit, this broad OD'd. First I have to hide my flatiron and conditioner, Now this!!! AGAIN!! Who searches through a linen closet for some castile soap when you have half the vanity full of your mineral oil and paraben laden horsecrap!!! 

Now everything will be hidden in my room! This malarkey messes up my weekend! I cant wait till I can move out!


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a Good Question.
> 
> So Far, Liters are the Biggest Product Amounts I have invested in (and still haven't gotten around to using most of those)
> 
> ...



I feel the same way. I would really like to have 5-6 bulk conditioners at hand.

1. Oyin Honey Hemp (detangler/DC)
2. HV 24/7 Moist (Detangler) 
3. Jessicurl WDT (DC)
4. ?
5. ?
6. ?


I'm hoping that Jasmine's Conditioners or Qhemet's New Conditioner fills that void.


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

Charz, are you going to buy the WDT in bulk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I feel the same way. *I would really like to have 5-6 bulk conditioners at hand.*
> 
> 1. Oyin Honey Hemp (detangler/DC)
> 2. HV 24/7 Moist (Detangler)
> ...


 
That's a Good Plan Charzie!

No Sitrinillah on your list?

I'll have to look at developing a similar 'strategy' after I get rid of 3/4th's of this stuff.

Maybe in '11, I will focus on Bulk Purchasing. 

Lawd Knows, by then, most of this crazy stuff outta be gone.

_*on a side note, i hope i love the jessicurl wdt like you & shay*  i have 2 jars of the citrus and one of the island fantasy........_


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, are you going to buy the WDT in bulk?




Yes I will. After I use up all Lamaravilla sent me 

I also need to use up before I buy it in bulk:

Afroveda Ashlii Amala (I'll be sad to see this one go)
KBB DC
Curl Junkie DC
AOHSR (Hate there is denatured alcohol that they NOW want to disclose)
HV Sitrinillah (Can't stand the lack of beneficial ingredients, I could make it)


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a Good Plan Charzie!
> 
> No Sitrinillah on your list?
> 
> _**on a side note, i hope i love the jessicurl wdt like you & shay*  i have 2 jars of the citrus and one of the island fantasy.......*._



Thanks .

Sitrinillah isn't anything special to me. It's not unique enough and I feel I could make it myself 

I realized I rather get unscented products. I get tired of scents after awhile, especially in a bulk 128 ounce product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Sitrinillah isn't anything special to me. It's not unique enough and I feel I could make it myself
> 
> I realized I rather get unscented products. *I get tired of scents after awhile, especially in a bulk 128 ounce product.*


 
True.

Yes, I would seriously consider Bulk.  It's simply more cost effective.  

Hopefully, by the end of This Crazy Stash of Mine, I will discover 5-6 DC'ers that I would consider buying in Bulk.

I see more & more Product Lines are Offering "Gallons"/Salon Sized Products or as La puts it: "Godzilla Gallons"


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My hair is finally long enough for me to comfortably put my hair in a bun!!!!!! Now I can alternate buns with twists!


 
Ill be happy when i get there, i haven't tried it since last year. Maybe in the summer.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's a Good Question.
> 
> So Far, Liters are the Biggest Product Amounts I have invested in (and still haven't gotten around to using most of those)
> 
> ...


 
You must really have a large stash, wish we could see pictures. I bailed out of the use your stash challenge. I have to find the right product for my hair now that I'm natural. But I'm still using thing up like you suggest


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi La!!!!

My french braids were not the business.  I went with a bun instead.  Its pretty cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi La!!!!
> 
> *My french braids were not the business*. I went with a bun instead. Its pretty cute.


 
Girl, we are 'seriously lacking' in the skills department 

I was just thinking when I had 'longer' hair, (many, many moons ago) how I would get Roller Sets and I was thinking:  _"I could never roller-set my own hair"_ (when I get some)

We got to keep practicing our Techniques.  I can't braid.  I can't flatiron. I can't curl. I can't do anything.......


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we are 'seriously lacking' in the skills department
> 
> I was just thinking when I had 'longer' hair, (many, many moons ago) how I would get Roller Sets and I was thinking: _"I could never roller-set my own hair"_ (when I get some)
> 
> We got to keep practicing our Techniques. I can't braid. I can't flatiron. I can't curl. I can't do anything.......


 T, me neither girl.  This ish doesn't make any sense.  I must at least learn to braid.  I have actually gotten pretty good at rollersetting though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, me neither girl. This ish doesn't make any sense.* I must at least learn to braid. I have actually gotten pretty good at rollersetting though.


 
Even Guys know how to braid   And some know how to 'relax' & 'rollerset'

I can't do anything 'good' except Buy Stuff


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

WNS, how do you Jasmine's shea butter rinse.  I plan on using it as a leave in/styling product.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

after I wash out my DC, I apply the rinse all over my head and comb it through. I let it sit for a while and then rinse it out. I usually do this two times.
Im on my last corner of the bottle of her rinse. I have to buy more soon!




mkd said:


> WNS, how do you Jasmine's shea butter rinse.  I plan on using it as a leave in/styling product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Already thinking about next wash day and using up some stuff. That's my entire focus right now.  That and Growth & Retention. 

I used that Lustrasilk & EVOO last night (under steamer).  It's really not 'that' bad....  And that's probably cuz it's Dr'd up somewhat.

I still have various combinations of that stuff to use up, so Imma get it done.erplexed  

When Charz talked about _Bulk-Purchasing_, I would still like to put the stuff in 'smaller jars' and break it down. I'm heavy-handed and keeping them in those Large Bottles, I know I would become 'wasteful' Spilling stuff and not caring, cuz afterall it's a GALLON

For Me, Those "Gallons" would definitely have to be broken down into manageable sizes.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When Charz talked about _Bulk-Purchasing_, I would still like to put the stuff in 'smaller jars' and break it down. I'm heavy-handed and keeping them in those Large Bottles, I know I would become 'wasteful' Spilling stuff and not caring, cuz afterall it's a GALLON
> 
> For Me, Those "Gallons" would definitely have to be broken down into manageable sizes.



That's the nice thing about Jessiecurl. They send you an empty 8 oz jar with their gallon bottles to pour the product into.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *That's the nice thing about Jessiecurl. They send you an empty 8 oz jar with their gallon bottles to pour the product into.*


 
Thanks Lamara. That's good to know. 

I'd definitely have to transfer whatever I'd purchase into more managable jars/containers.

But, I won't have to worry about that for a long, long time


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

my SO just asked if PJ is the girl who did the BC. 

he didnt know that PJ = Product Junkie. He thinks PJ is some girl!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> my SO just asked if PJ is the girl who did the BC.
> 
> he didnt know that PJ = Product Junkie. He thinks PJ is some girl!



 Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> *my SO just asked if PJ is the girl who did the BC. *
> 
> he didnt know that PJ = Product Junkie.* He thinks PJ is some girl!*


 

So he thinks we're All Supporting PJ cause she Cut off Her Hair

Good.....Let Him Keep thinking that......

*Charz* would never be able to get away with anything.....Cause David Knows All Our Code-Words.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess he got confused because last night he saw me in the thread where Lucie cut her hair off and I told him thats a BC. I dont know how he turned that into someone named PJ getting a BC .




IDareT'sHair said:


> So he thinks we're All Supporting PJ cause she Cut off Her Hair





lamaravilla said:


> Cute!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

everytime Im on this site he  and I  him right back!




IDareT'sHair said:


> So he thinks we're All Supporting PJ cause she Cut off Her Hair
> 
> *Good.....Let Him Keep thinking that......:look*:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So he thinks we're All Supporting PJ cause she Cut off Her Hair
> 
> Good.....Let Him Keep thinking that......
> 
> *Charz* would never be able to get away with anything.....Cause David Knows All Our Code-Words.


 
Charz.....Will be eternally Busted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> *everytime Im on this site he  and I  him right back!*


 
Well.....He DID Help you Take That Weave Out, So we hafta' Give Him Mad Props for that


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> everytime Im on this site he  and I  him right back!



Well he ain't gonna be  when he gets to play in your long luscious locks!


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz.....Will be eternally Busted.




Lol, David just gives me the look, and then ends up using whatever I end up buying!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

He sure did help me take it out. That was so sweet of him because I would have ended chopping my hair off just to get it out! He likes using my hair oils for his thinning hair .




IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....He DID Help you Take That Weave Out, So we hafta' Give Him Mad Props for that


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

thats right charz!!!! 



Charzboss said:


> Well he ain't gonna be  when he gets to play in your long luscious locks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol, David just gives me the look, and then ends up using whatever I end up buying!


 
And.....He Knows all the Code-Words too.  Pre-Poo's, Co-Washing, DCing etc.....Big-Chopping.....

You'll never be able to Sneak anything past him


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm Trying to Decide If I can Tolerate this Wig until Perhaps May?  

I Keep wondering how long will I, can I keep it on w/o going completely

Perhaps May 1st?  Because when it starts to really 'warm up' it has to go.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 6, 2010)

is hairveda's moist condition pro a MILD protein?

my hair is acting up and I think it may need another protein treatment. the last one I did was in late January.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Even Guys know how to braid  And some know how to 'relax' & 'rollerset'
> 
> I can't do anything 'good' except Buy Stuff


 

I can't braid, flat twist or coil to save my life...but I can hand over cash and swipe my card like its nobody's business.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

natura87 said:


> *...but I can hand over cash and swipe my card like its nobody's business.*


 
Ain't that the Truth!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's like I am in a fog... I just hand it over in a daze.Almost one month without buying any conditioner..!! YES!!


----------



## robot. (Feb 6, 2010)

I should've added more olive oil to my mix! I was worried about it being too greasy, so I skimped.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

DC'ing over night with WDT, and will be experimenting with ecostyler gel tomorrow *crosses fingers*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *I should've added more olive oil to my mix!* I was worried about it being too greasy, so I skimped.


 
Can't you "add it now" Robot?


----------



## robot. (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't you "add it now" Robot?



You know my mom said the same thing, but it's already in the jar and I'm so lazy.  And you know you lose a little bit each time to the bowl and beater.

But maybe I should. So far, I really love it! I moisturize my hands like crazy, but I still have the little cracks in my skin. After using my butter, they're much less pronounced now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> DC'ing over night with WDT, and will be experimenting with ecostyler gel tomorrow *crosses fingers*.


 
Lamara:  How Long Do you think it will take you to completely finish this one up?

And, are you going to stick with it until it's gone or go back & forth between this one and Sitrinillah (and others)


----------



## robot. (Feb 6, 2010)

And I love snipe bidding.  Those people probably hate me, but eh.  I got three bottles of the Hello Sugar body splash and two of the lipglosses.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello ladies
I'm at my mom's right now. I spent the afternoon at my sister's house doing her hair. I washed, dc'd and steamed her & my niece's hair. I rollerset and then flatironed their hair. I also cut my neice's ends (she's 9) cuz she requested - with an attitude - that she wanted a blunt cut. I will post pics later. My blackberry needs to be recharged and the pics are stored on it.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lamara:  How Long Do you think it will take you to completely finish this one up?
> 
> And, are you going to stick with it until it's gone or go back & forth between this one and Sitrinillah (and others)



What I've been doing is using a jar of Sitrinillah, and when it's down to 1/4 in the jar I'll fill it up with the WDT and some coconut oil and castor oil and mix it up. 

I have no clue when it will be done. I just can't bring myself to use it consistently. That damn giraffe bottle just staring at me all the time


----------



## natura87 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just put some bentonite clay/ACV in my hair, washed it out, finished up my V05. I am currently sitting here with my Lustrasilk/coconut oil/sesame oil mix and I dont feel like rinsing it out.

I'm lazy.


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

I went to dinner with some friends and they thought my "southerntease" bun was so cute


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> What I've been doing is using a jar of Sitrinillah, and when it's down to 1/4 in the jar I'll fill it up with the WDT and some coconut oil and castor oil and mix it up.
> 
> I have no clue when it will be done. I just can't bring myself to use it consistently. That damn giraffe bottle just staring at me all the time



Damn that mix sounds delicious! 
I'd love to buy 8 oz off you just to try it out. I'm sure I'll never order it online.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2010)

Bsoton did you get my BBM? YO...


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't wait to get my Jasmine Conditioners!


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait to get my Jasmine Conditioners!


I hope I love her products.  I was thinking about buying bulk sizes but I really can't imagine how long it would take me to get through a gallon.  It took me a year to get through a liter of elucence conditioner.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> I hope I love her products.  I was thinking about buying bulk sizes but I really can't imagine how long it would take me to get through a gallon.  It took me a year to get through a liter of elucence conditioner.




Did you rotate the Elucence with other Conditioners though?


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Did you rotate the Elucence with other Conditioners though?


 Yep.  You're right, if I had used it alone, it probably would have been gone in 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Charz (Feb 6, 2010)

mkd said:


> I went to dinner with some friends and they thought my "southerntease" bun was so cute




I can't wait for my hair to be as long as yours!


----------



## mkd (Feb 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I can't wait for my hair to be as long as yours!


 Aww thanks girl.  Your hair is growing so fast, I think it will be sooner than later.


----------



## simplyconfident (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey ladies!!! I know I've been MIA for a minute now. I recently found out I'm expecting which will be our first. Hubby and are are supper excited. I've been spending much of my Internet time on baby sites and the pregnancy forum here.  I will be checking in to see what yall been up to. Ttyl


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 6, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Bsoton did you get my BBM? YO...



Eisani, my brother was playing with my Blackberry and since he didn't have my password it self-destructed. I lost all my contacts and emails. I have to reset it. When I reset it I'll PM you for your Pin. 

Can you send me a PM?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 6, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Eisani, my brother was playing with my Blackberry and since he didn't have my password it self-destructed. I lost all my contacts and emails. I have to reset it. When I reset it I'll PM you for your Pin.
> 
> Can you send me a PM?


I'll PM you.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 6, 2010)

hi ladies
im still at work. i rinsed my hair in the shower because the oilyness was bothering me. then i smoothed some sunshine on (i packed this with me lol) and my hair is shiny and soft and moisturized and not greasy/oily. i thought i was gonna have to take these out since they were oily but i can leave them in now.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

Going to use my Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Mask today, I haven't used it in ages and decided to after stumbling across it yesterday! I've only got a little left so should use it up today.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> Aww thanks girl. Your hair is growing so fast, I think it will be sooner than later.


Mkd, do you wear twist/braidouts?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Damn that mix sounds delicious!
> I'd love to buy 8 oz off you just to try it out. I'm sure I'll never order it online.



Girl you don't have to pay me, just mail an empty jar to me. Pming you.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm under my Pibbs with a hardcore protein treatment in my hair consisting of equal parts silk amino acids, keratin amino acids and Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in.


----------



## newports (Feb 7, 2010)

i sure do wish i could find a deep conditioner that could do it all without costing me an arm & a leg & doesnt smell like mud

moisturize
condition
soften
detangle
& maybe even defrizz a lil

is that so hard to ask for?


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> Mkd, do you wear twist/braidouts?


I gave up on them finally ltown.  They do not look good on my hair.  They look really thin and disrupt my natural cur pattern. 



Charzboss said:


> I'm under my Pibbs with a hardcore protein treatment in my hair consisting of equal parts silk amino acids, keratin amino acids and Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in.


I need a really strong protein.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> I need a really strong protein.



The Aphogee two step is very strong. It's as strong as my concoction.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> I gave up on them finally ltown. They do not look good on my hair. They look really thin and disrupt my natural cur pattern.
> 
> 
> I need a really strong protein.


 
You have help me finally make a decision not to do twist/braidouts. I've tried them with different products and they are hot mess. Most 3's type that I've ask have said the same thing and just wear wash/go. I'll see about that when it warm.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

DMV, ladies are you all dug out? I shovel incremental during the course of the snow fall, it was hard. It just too much snow unbelieveable. I'm hoping they close the government but doubtful they'll give us unschedule leave. I want free time off.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> DMV, ladies are you all dug out? I shovel incremental during the course of the snow fall, it was hard. It just too much snow unbelieveable. I'm hoping they close the government but doubtful they'll give us unschedule leave. I want free time off.




I'm happy that the men in my life feel sorry for me and won't let me shovel 

Apparently we should know about the operating status of the gov't by superbowl kickoff.

I'll use my credit hours nonetheless.


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The Aphogee two step is very strong. It's as strong as my concoction.


 I know Che bought the 2 step and I don't think she has tried it yet.  I wanted to see what she thought about it. 



ltown said:


> You have help me finally make a decision not to do twist/braidouts. I've tried them with different products and they are hot mess. Most 3's type that I've ask have said the same thing and just wear wash/go. I'll see about that when it warm.


I have seen some beautiful twist/braid outs on 3s and 4s here but it just has not been successful for me.  I think it looks better on ladies with thicker hair.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Bunning is so much easier then twists. I don't have to dread dcing my hair because it's not a 3 hour ordeal anymore. I'm past the awkward stage!!!

mkd: Maybe you should try much larger twists/braids for your twistouts/braidouts. Like 6-8.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm under my Pibbs with a hardcore protein treatment in my hair consisting of equal parts silk amino acids, *keratin amino acids *and Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in.


Do you have a link for this?


newports said:


> i sure do wish i could find a deep conditioner that could do it all without costing me an arm & a leg & doesnt smell like mud
> 
> moisturize
> condition
> ...


Have you tried Aubrey Organics conditioners?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

Charz where did you buy your Sagemann combs?


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Do you have a link for this?



I got mine from http://southernsoapers.com/ but they don't sell that protein anymore. 

Here's a place that carries it now, it's more expensive then I got it for: 

Amino Acids:
http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4040320/4267675.htm

Hydrolized:
http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/catalog/item/4040320/4267648.htm

     Hydrolyzed Keratin, is the partial hydrolysate of the keratin from enzymatically degraded shear wool and is a brownish-yellow solution with a slight inherent odor. Due to its composition, one can describe hydrolyzed keratin as a hair-identical protein hydrolysate. Compared to other proteins, the keratin has a high proportion of cystine. Hydrolyzed keratin does not only show an affinity to hair; on skin it acts as a protective and care substance. Hydrolyzed keratin has the best alcohol solubility out of all protein hydrolysates; it is therefore also suitable for aqueous/alcoholic formulations


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello ladies.  I wish I could enjoy these snow days but my job is 24hrs so I have to keep going in.  I was blessed with some really nice ppl helping me to dig out of the 20something inches so I could go to work.

I'm glad I put some real mini twists so I wouldn't have to worry about hair if the power/water went out.  I'm almost done the 1st of my 2 homemade hair butter mixes.  I have 1/3 of an YTC condish to use next week and half of the never ending Lustrasilk mix.  All this talk of Jasmine's makes me want to wash but I'll leave those until March.

Ltown- I know mail is going to be backed up for a lil while but did you send me your jar?  If not I can send you a sample Tuesday after work.

Off to bed...have a good day and stay safe and warm.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Charz where did you buy your Sagemann combs?




http://www.hotcombs.net/pages/HERCULES-SÄGEMANN.html


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hello ladies. I wish I could enjoy these snow days but my job is 24hrs so I have to keep going in. I was blessed with some really nice ppl helping me to dig out of the 20something inches so I could go to work.
> 
> I'm glad I put some real mini twists so I wouldn't have to worry about hair if the power/water went out. I'm almost done the 1st of my 2 homemade hair butter mixes. I have 1/3 of an YTC condish to use next week and half of the never ending Lustrasilk mix. All this talk of Jasmine's makes me want to wash but I'll leave those until March.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I got it out Thursday. thanks


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

So what's going on with the snow ladies, are you guys unable to go to work? Sounds good to me!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> So what's going on with the snow ladies, are you guys unable to go to work? Sounds good to me!



I love snow days!  I work from home and just chill with a cup of cocoa. The kids love it because they get to stay home one day.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> So what's going on with the snow ladies, are you guys unable to go to work? Sounds good to me!


 
I shovel 2 feet of snow, hoping we don't have to go tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> So what's going on with the snow ladies, *are you guys unable to go to work? Sounds good to me!*


 

Ours has slowed waaay down. 

Friday was a Mess (and alot of things closed and were/are cancelled even still today), but for the most part, the snow has stopped. 

So, it looks like it will be a typical Monday for me.erplexed (Unless it starts back up tonight)


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2010)

Yesterday I mentioned that I did my niece's hair (natural). She's 9, makes fun of me because she says I'm obsessed with hair LOL and gave me a hard time when I put her under the steamer. She also gave me a hard time about being under the hair dryer.

I dc'd, steamed for 20 minutes, rollerset and flatironed her hair. After I flatironed she told me she hated her V in the back so I cut about an inch and made it blunt cut. Yeah she's 9 but she's gangsta LOL and has no problem telling me what she wants.







I dc'd, steamed and rollerset my sister's hair (natural). She's a member here but mostly lurks. She had a baby in July and has a problem with shedding. I steamed and when I rinsed out her hair she immediately noticed less hair in the comb. So I told her to come over and use my steamer. Yeah we checked salonsrus and noticed the crazy waiting period for a steamer. I think its April now.

Here's my sis after I flatironed her hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^

You're a Wonderful Sis & Aunt BMaria! 

Lugging that stuff all over town.

You did a Great Job.  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> You're a Wonderful Sis & Aunt BMaria!
> 
> ...



Yeah I took all my products over her house. They know that this is fun for me. I showed my sis the bottle of KBB I got from eisani and she was like "KBB who?" and I showed her the DC I made and she was like how the heck did you do that? She was so confused LOL We always talk hair for hours, but I'm on a MIT level and she's on a community college level ahahaha My sister and I transitioned at the same time and I did her BC. I am going to do my DD's hair in a few hours. The irony is that right now my hair is a HAM LOL  If you saw me right now you'd do a double take. 

BTW I was just watching the Curl Confidence commercial by Ouidad and I was like this  I want it! but I know better. My hair is ghetto and only likes cheap black gel.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

I used up three products today I mix/rinse  ayurveda powders with cheapie conditioner. Steaming with AOWC, honey, sunsilk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah I took all my products over her house. They know that this is fun for me. I showed my sis the bottle of KBB I got from eisani and she was like "KBB who?" and I showed her the DC I made and she was like how the heck did you do that? She was so confused LOL *We always talk hair for hours, but I'm on a MIT level* and she's on a community college level ahahaha My sister and I transitioned at the same time and I did her BC. I am going to do my DD's hair in a few hours. The irony is that right now my hair is a HAM LOL If you saw me right now you'd do a double take.
> 
> BTW I was just watching the Curl Confidence commercial by Ouidad and I was like this  I want it! but I know better. My hair is ghetto and only likes cheap black gel.


 

Even on the MIT Level, at least they know you know Yo' Stuff Professor!  

That's why it's good we have this Forum, so we can all matriculate to the MIT Level.




ltown said:


> *I used up three products today *I mix/rinse ayurveda powders with cheapie conditioner. Steaming with AOWC, honey, sunsilk.


 
Great job LTown.  That's my Goal/Plan too.  Is to KIM until I see a significant reduction.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

hi ladies! *waves*

I have not forgotten my "home", just been in OT laughing @/with lamara, robot and their friends. lol. To speak of hard proteins, am i the only one afraid of them? i'm relaxed (transitioning?), but had a bad experience with trying to have a "protein" week. NOT AGAIN. Also, I've read that relaxed hair weighs down your new growth a bit, making your curls seem different. But, in my head, i think the new growth is winning. Is it possible to have new growth that is not disturbed by relaxed ends? also, how do you ladies get good pics? i cant take a good hair pic for nada. thanks!

keep warm and safe ladies!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

^^^^ Girl stay outta OT! You'll get into trouble


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

I shingled my hair today with ecostyler, I used Knot Today as a leave in. My curls are popping like whoa I might just have to save KCCC for special occasions. I'll let you girls know how it looks and feels when dry.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> ^^^^ Girl stay outta OT! You'll get into trouble



but yall are soooo funny! lmfao. some nights i just howl and my roommates are like "wtf, go to bed!!" hahaha. i know it's dangerous, yall almost got me to go IN on somebody...ALMOST. lol.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

oh yeah, lamara...the nail advice will be needed soon. i havent had time to get my supplies right, so i want to make sure i come correct before i ask the guru more questions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Day36 said:


> hi ladies! *waves*
> 
> I have not forgotten my "home", just been in OT laughing @/with lamara, robot and their friends. lol. To speak of hard proteins, am i the only one afraid of them? i'm relaxed (transitioning?), *but had a bad experience with trying to have a "protein" week. NOT AGAIN. *Also, I've read that relaxed hair weighs down your new growth a bit, making your curls seem different. But, in my head, i think the new growth is winning. Is it possible to have new growth that is not disturbed by relaxed ends? also, how do you ladies get good pics? i cant take a good hair pic for nada. thanks!
> 
> keep warm and safe ladies!


 
You should try something 'light' like a Giovanni Nutra-Fix.  There are many 'lightweight' proteins/reconstructors that you may be able to incorporate into your Regimen without worries.  Ion Effective Care also makes a good one.

You don't necessarily have to use a _Hard Protein_ to incorporate a nice balance of protein into your regimen.  Although, I would, personally still recommend one at least every 6-8 weeks.

I am relaxed also (basically texlaxed because I can never self process completely straighterplexed) and I incorporate a weekly reconstructor into my routine.

Abba has a nice lightweight one.  You could try SheScentit Fortifying Mask and others that will give you what you 'need' w/o fear.

You Must, Must, Must Balance that Protein by Following up with Moisture


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks T! *kisses* i make a mixture with aphogee 2min with moisture dc and oils that i use every week. that was working fine, but noooooo, i had to go experiment. girl, ima stick to my aphogee. do you think that mill creeks henna, keratin, or biotin can be used as a lightweight protein *scratches head*? i think they also led me to overload, as i was using them to cowash. and i used banana baby food (thanks La) and loved it. as you can tell, idk what to do with myself. lol


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok . . .  the smell of the ecostyler is already getting to me  It's strong and masculine  I wonder if some essential oils would mask the smell.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 7, 2010)

I  think I may have broken my big toe on my good foot, thereby making it my bad foot, and what used to be my bad foot is now my good foot. It isnt even that good though!!

So if you see a black chick limping down an aisle of conditioner thats just me. Just walk on by.

All this happened  because I was sniffing a bottle of conditioner and wasnt paying attention to where I was walking. Let this be a lesson to all PJs.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

aaww hugs natura. be careful. this is why we must continue to fight against pjism...limpers included *hugs*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Day36 said:


> thanks T! *kisses** i make a mixture with aphogee 2min with moisture dc and oils that i use every week.* that was working fine, but noooooo, i had to go experiment. girl, ima stick to my aphogee. do you think that mill creeks henna, keratin, or biotin can be used as a lightweight protein *scratches head*? i think they also led me to overload, as i was using them to cowash. and i used banana baby food (thanks La) and loved it. as you can tell, idk what to do with myself. lol


 
You should be fine with your mixture.  Always strive to find that perfect "Balance" of Protein & Moisture for Your Hair.  And that's a delicate 'Scale' to Balance.

As long as you don't leave it on too long @bolded and always follow up with moisture, you should be fine. 

I love Millcreek Keratin and the Biotin.

I feel most people run into 'product' trouble when they try to make it be/do something it was not intended to do/be.  And question, where things went wrong.erplexed

And, they don't follow directions:  for example, I slept in product XYZ now my hair is dry or mushy, or brittle or breaking etc......I left product XYZ in for 6 Hours.......

People run into difficulties when they don't use common sense with certain products.  (_Like Me and that Cinnamon Oil_) I didn't read the 'Directions' applied it wrong and ended up with: 

When I went back and read the directions, I should have applied it with a Cottonball or Q-tip and NOT like I applied it.

You got to listen to and know your hair.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 7, 2010)

I didnt have any first aid stuff so I had to limp a mile to Rite Aid...


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

That protein treatment was much needed. No little broken hairs 

I was afraid to do another heavy protein treatment. About 6 months ago I did one and made the mistake of following Aphogee 2 step's instructions (comb mt hair while the stuff was in my hair) and I suffered breakage. 

This time I did not comb my hair at all and it's doing great! Dcing now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> That protein treatment was much needed. No little broken hairs


 
That really sounded like a Great Mixture!  So, do you consider the Methi S. a lightweight/medium protein treatment.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That really sounded like a Great Mixture!  So, do you consider the Methi S. a lightweight/medium protein treatment.




Very very light like AOGPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Very very light like AOGPB*.


 
That mixture you put together sounded wonderful. 

You know me:  I luvres My Protein Treatments.

@Bolded.  Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I  think I may have broken my big toe on my good foot, thereby making it my bad foot, and what used to be my bad foot is now my good foot. It isnt even that good though!!
> 
> So if you see a black chick limping down an aisle of conditioner thats just me. Just walk on by.
> 
> All this happened  because I was sniffing a bottle of conditioner and wasnt paying attention to where I was walking. Let this be a lesson to all PJs.



Oh noooooes! I hope your foot's ok. Did you at least buy the conditioner? Which was it


----------



## Eisani (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sleepy. No hair plans, but I've come to the realization that my hair is getting even thicker and becoming more and more difficult to smooth into a bun unless it's soaking wet. SIGH. I need a nap but black folks act like today is a national holiday and want all kinds of food and drinks made  I still have two assignments due. Ay Dios mio.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Oh noooooes! I hope your foot's ok. *Did you at least buy the conditioner? Which was it *


 
Yeah  I Hope it was _medically_ worth the Sniffs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm sleepy. No hair plans, but I've come to the realization that my hair is getting even thicker and becoming more and more difficult to smooth into a bun unless it's soaking wet. SIGH. I need a nap but *black folks act like today is a national holiday and want all kinds of food and drinks made*  I still have two assignments due. Ay Dios mio.


 
Chile You Betta' Get them Snacks Fixed for SuperBowl Sunday! ! !

_*what you makin'*_


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That mixture you put together sounded wonderful.
> 
> You know me:  I luvres My Protein Treatments.
> 
> @Bolded.  Good to know.  Thanks!



Thanks  I thought it would be better to make my protein treatment myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks  I thought it would be better to make my protein treatment myself.


 
I went back through and read your combination again.......

What was your Rationale for using the JC Revitalizing Leave-In?  What were you looking for that to do?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

I've not done a hard protein treatment in ages (about a year) but I kinda think I should do one before my next touch up, but I'm a bit apprehensive to do it now! I do think my hair is stronger through the weekly protein treatments I do though, it's not broke so perhaps I shouldn't be trying to fix it!?


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I went back through and read your combination again.......
> 
> What was your Rationale for using the JC Revitalizing Leave-In?  What were you looking for that to do?




1. Mask the smell
2. Some conditioning benefits, watering it down.


The proteins stank! Just like the aphogee!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Oh noooooes! I hope your foot's ok. Did you at least buy the conditioner? Which was it


 

Nope, didnt buy any. This happened in my room, so its not even like I could have benefited from it. Even when I went to Rite Aid for a first aid kit I looked in the aisle and saw that I had everything that was on sale.

I was sniffing a bottle of Suave White Cherry Blossom when it all went down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I've not done a hard protein treatment in ages (about a year) but I kinda think I should do one before my next touch up, but I'm a bit apprehensive to do it now! I do think my hair is stronger through the weekly protein treatments I do though, it's not broke so perhaps I shouldn't be trying to fix it!?


 
Tee:  What would you catagorize our Wella Keratin Oil Treatment as?  The only 'Hard Protein' I use (and the jury is still out on this one) is Nexxus Emergencee.  _*there is discussion/debate whether a Polymeric mimics a protein etc......*  _

I do have Keraphix, and Joico K-Pak and (many) others, but consider them as a Medium Protein Treatment.  I do use a Reconstructor Weekly.

The F. Fekkai, do you consider as Lightweight?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2010)

Warning this will be a marathon post because my power was off for nearly 24 hours and cable came back on back 1 hour after that. My cable and internet provider are one in the same.



mkd said:


> WNS, how do you Jasmine's shea butter rinse. I plan on using it as a leave in/styling product.


I use it as a cowash.



IDareT'sHair said:


> For Me, Those "Gallons" would definitely have to be broken down into manageable sizes.


This is exactly what I do. I just keep old smaller containers.



washnset said:


> is hairveda's moist condition pro a MILD protein?


Yes, it's like AOGPB. It is a balance of protein and moisture.



ltown said:


> DMV, ladies are you all dug out? I shovel incremental during the course of the snow fall, it was hard. It just too much snow unbelieveable. I'm hoping they close the government but doubtful they'll give us unschedule leave. I want free time off.


Not even attempted to do it yet. I will go down to do it tomorrow. Arlington County is closed tomorrow.



Cream Tee said:


> So what's going on with the snow ladies, are you guys unable to go to work? Sounds good to me!


Imma bout to do my hair now the power is back on.



Day36 said:


> Also, I've read that relaxed hair weighs down your new growth a bit, making your curls seem different. also, how do you ladies get good pics? i cant take a good hair pic for nada. thanks!


I cut a small section on the front and side of my hair so I could really see my curl pattern. Also I wanted to know what I would truly be dealing with before fully becoming natural. The trick is remembering where you cut too so you can see how it grows. Yeah um I didn't do this so I have no idea where those spots are now . What I noticed is in both sections when cut the wavy hair got more defined and the coil coiled tighter. 

I rarely take pics so if you see a pic from me it took a looooooooooong time. Sorry I can't help you with that.

Well it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks shay! you always have good answers. im scared to cut because i definitely dont want to bc, and that would tempt me so much. i have to figure something out. do you recognize your pattern becoming frizzy or undefined as days post-wash pass?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Shay:  Glad you're back On!  Hope everything is fine.  I'd be going crazy w/o Power for 24 hours.  (I guess it coulda' been worse).

At Least you have an extra Day tomorrow.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Shay! Is it safe to use 2x a month?



Shay72 said:


> Yes, it's like AOGPB. It is a balance of protein and moisture.


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

Charz, I didn't know you used the aphogee 2 step before.  What did you think?  Were you please with the results, other than the breakage?


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, I didn't know you used the aphogee 2 step before.  What did you think?  Were you please with the results, other than the breakage?




Honestly, after I ripped my hair out combing it through my hair when rinsing it out more hair came out cuz I tried to detangle in the shower. My hair felt stiff and lifeless. It felt a million times better when I DC'd. 

Lesson learned: Do not detangle until DCing after a major protein treatment.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 7, 2010)

im going to buy the aphogee two step after I finish this hairveda moist condition pro.


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> im going to buy the aphogee two step after I finish this hairveda moist condition pro.


 Yeah, I am really thinking about giving it a shot too.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

washnset said:


> im going to buy the aphogee two step after I finish this hairveda moist condition pro.




On the protein scale 1 being the mildest and 10 being the strongest in my experience:

Moist 24/7 Protein= 2
Methi Sativa=3
GPB=3
Aphogee 2 step= 10
Nexxus Emergencee= 8
K-Pak=6
My Keratin concoction= 9


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ thanks for your scale charz! I think I need a STRONG protein. The moist condition pro is good, but not good enough for my hair.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

I just threw out this Aphogee hair spray sheen thing. I opened the bottle and smelt straight alcohol, no way in heyall I would be spraying that in my hair


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Tee:  What would you catagorize our Wella Keratin Oil Treatment as?  The only 'Hard Protein' I use (and the jury is still out on this one) is Nexxus Emergencee.  _*there is discussion/debate whether a Polymeric mimics a protein etc......*  _
> 
> I do have Keraphix, and Joico K-Pak and (many) others, but consider them as a Medium Protein Treatment.  I do use a Reconstructor Weekly.
> 
> The F. Fekkai, do you consider as Lightweight?



I'm not sure about what the Wella is, I might give one of the salons a call tomorrow to establish how it should be treated.

Fekkai is definitely a light protein, but then I suppose at least a light regular protein programme is better than nothing at all!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

For those of you curious about the Aphogee 2 step:

It works. Like Charz says, don't try to comb your hair when you apply it. Make sure you have on old clothing, it will get sticky and messy and it smells like shyt, no lie.

But the stuff work, your hair strands will feel strong and once you dc and the elasticity is restored your hair will feel and look amazing! Do not use the balancing moisturizer that's part of the 2 step, it sucks and doesn't moisturize at all. Just follow the protein with your favorite dc and that will work fine. 

I have used this stuff when relaxed and natural and it always brings my hair back from the point of no return


----------



## natura87 (Feb 7, 2010)

Why does it seem like my products are never empty? I use them but the opened product take forever and a half to get rid of. Its like someone is filling it up as I sleep.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> For those of you curious about the Aphogee 2 step:
> 
> It works. Like Charz says, don't try to comb your hair when you apply it. Make sure you have on old clothing, it will get sticky and messy and it smells like shyt, no lie.
> 
> ...



ITA with all the above.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Feb 7, 2010)

I am in the process of making the homemade recipe for Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding.

I just returned from Whole Foods where I purchased;

Unrefined raw shea butter with frankincense and myrrh
Jojoba oil
Vitamin E Oil 32,000 btu
3 cocoa butter sticks
Aloe Vera Gel

Then I went to Sally's
Proclaim Curl Activator
IC Hair Polisher with Olive Oil
Proclaim Beeswax
New Goody's Ionic High Heat Blow Out Brush for Short Hair
Hair One (supposed to be comparable to Wen's Sweet Almond Conditioning System but we'll see)
Herbal Essence Leave in Treatment Repair

I'm done now at least for this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *I'm not sure about what the Wella is, I might give one of the salons a call tomorrow to establish how it should be treated.*
> 
> Fekkai is definitely a light protein, but then I suppose at least a light regular protein programme is better than nothing at all!


 
I could be curious about the Wella Keratin Oil so if/when you call let me know.  

I bet it is between Hard/Med because of the size and the concentration, it seemed 'Potent'.  Should look at box for ingredients.

I do use some sort of (Light/Medium) protein treatment and/or reconstructor weekly.  

I have the Fekkai in my stash too, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

I've Often Had the 2 Step Done at the Salon.  They Try to Not Manipulate your Hair at all once it has been applied until it is fully hardened.

Then they rinse it for an eternity and DC.  It's a good product.  But I've never purchased it since I've been on my own HHJ.

If I were to purchase anything, (between the two) it would prolly be the Dudley DRC-28.


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

How long does it take for the 2 step to harden?


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> How long does it take for the 2 step to harden?



like 15 minutes. You have to sit under the dryer with NO cap.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

The Dudley protein treatment is supposed to be the DADDY of hardcore protein, but that ish ain't cheap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm not sure about what the Wella is, I might give one of the salons a call tomorrow to *establish how it should be treated.*


 
I Just looked at the Boxerplexed 

Next time, I think I will apply, comb through then put my DC Treatment over it and Steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> *The Dudley protein treatment is supposed to be the DADDY of hardcore protein, but that ish ain't cheap!*


 
IK

If I 'were' to go that Route i.e. Hardcore.....I'd just go ahead and buy the DRC-28.  

A Poster is suppose to send me a sample (to try) but I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> The Dudley protein treatment is supposed to be the DADDY of hardcore protein, but that ish ain't cheap!




I just looked up ingredients cuz I was curious

*Dudley DRC-28* around $58 for 16 ounces
INGREDIENTS: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium-11, Glycerin, Polysorbate-20, Panthenol, Acetamide MEA, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Sodium PCA, Methylparaben, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, Fragrance, Biotin.

*Aphogee Two Step* $21 from Sallys for 16 ounces
INGREDIENTS: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Magnesium Sulfate, Citric Acid, Ethylene Urea, Dimethylol Urea, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Magnesium Carbonate, DMDM Hydantoin, Fragrance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> How long does it take for the 2 step to harden?


 


Charzboss said:


> *like 15 minutes. You have to sit under the dryer with NO cap.*


 
What CB Said  It feels weird as it is hardening.  

Almost like a Clay/Mud Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just looked up ingredients cuz I was curious
> 
> *Dudley DRC-28* around $58 for 16 ounces
> INGREDIENTS: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium-11, Glycerin, Polysorbate-20, Panthenol, Acetamide MEA, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Sodium PCA, Methylparaben, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, Fragrance, Biotin.
> ...


 
Thanks Charzie!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmm, the dudley's has better ingredients, but at least the aphogee doesn't have any parabens . . .


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm under my Pibbs with a hardcore protein treatment in my hair consisting of equal parts *silk amino acids, keratin amino acids* and Jane Carter revitalizing leave-in.


 
Charzboss, I have both of these protein but wanted to know why you use the leave-in and not a regular conditioner?


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> Charzboss, I have both of these protein but wanted to know why you use the leave-in and not a regular conditioner?



Cuz I use a spray bottle to apply so I need the concoction to be liquid. The leave-in is a liquid not a solid like a conditioner. I don't want to manipulate my hair at all using a heavy protein, so the spray bottle works the best for me.

Also the aphogee 2 step is liquidy too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

ltown said:


> Charzboss, *I have both of these protein* but wanted to know why you use the leave-in and not *a regular conditioner*?


 

LTown, You could also use a Regular Conditioner.  It sounds good. 

I have the silk aminos (I think I still have thoseerplexed).  I have Hydrolzed Wheat Protein and a neutral protein filler.

My mixing days are over for the most part. 

If I'm ever in the "Market" for a _Stronger Protein_, I'll just buy something.  Either the DRC or the Dudley Hair Rebuilder (which also gets rave reviews). 

_*goes to look in Stashville to see if I still have silk aminos will start to add them in 'something' to use it up.....* _


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Hmmm, the dudley's has better ingredients, but at least the aphogee doesn't have *any parabens *. . .


 
I Saw thaterplexed  

The Dudley Hair Rebuilder is also suppose to be a very, very good product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Nexxus Emergencee also Hardens........It's my "Go To" the Week before I relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

These Next Few Months......We Need to Kick Everything into High Gear as we prepare for Spring.  YAY!

I'm glad we've had this 'discussion' about Protein Treatments, it was very helpful for me today. *Thanks Ladies* Great Dialogue.  

So, the next 2 months, we should be 'prepping' our hair for the Spring Season in our respective parts of the Country.

I'll still be Wigging it, at least until May 1st (if I can stand it).

I'll go back to my Creamy Leave-Ins this week under da' wig.  For the past couple weeks, I just used oil.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Has anyone used Redken's Deep Fuel?  I just used it and love  it!  I washed my hair, applied the Deep Fuel to my hair, rinsed, applied Joico Clinicure to my scalp, applied the Redken Anti-snap leave in and put my hair in 8 cornrows and wigged it for a week.

When I took my hair down after a week, I kid you not, only 12 hairs came out! 

I think the Deep Fuel and Anti-Snap stopped any breakage and the Clinicure halted any shedding.

These are keepers for me!


----------



## robot. (Feb 7, 2010)

I just ordered nine bottles of sabino.


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just ordered nine bottles of sabino.


 How much did you pay for them Robot?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Has anyone used Redken's Deep Fuel?  I just used it and love  it!  I washed my hair, applied the Deep Fuel to my hair, rinsed, applied Joico Clinicure to my scalp, applied the Redken Anti-snap leave in and put my hair in 8 cornrows and wigged it for a week.
> 
> ...




Yes I've used the Deep Fuel, it is excellent. I think it has ceramides in it too IIRC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Has anyone used Redken's Deep Fuel? I just used it and love  it!


 
Yup-Yup.  I _*heart*_ Deep Fuel!  I also have Anti-Snap, but I haven't used it.


----------



## robot. (Feb 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> How much did you pay for them Robot?



I pm'ed you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just ordered *nine bottles *of sabino.


 
 Do You Straighten Robot?  That's the Sabino Moisture Block correct?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2010)

Day36 said:


> thanks shay! you always have good answers. im scared to cut because i definitely dont want to bc, and that would tempt me so much. i have to figure something out. do you recognize your pattern becoming frizzy or undefined as days post-wash pass?


Frizzy but not undefined



IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay: Glad you're back On! Hope everything is fine. I'd be going crazy w/o Power for 24 hours. (I guess it coulda' been worse).
> 
> At Least you have an extra Day tomorrow.


I read 11 chapters of "Thank God, I'm Natural", cleaned my bathroom and kitchen spic and span, and did my taxes



washnset said:


> Thanks Shay! Is it safe to use 2x a month?


 Yes.

For those of you that want a strong protein but are scared of Aphogee and prefer natural products like me  you can try Komaza's Hair Strengthener.  Here are the ingredients:

hydrolyzed keratin, hydrolyzed silk protein, hydrolyzed collagen, jojoba protein, wheat protein, soy quat protein, aloe vera, jojoba infused with nettle, horsetail, green tea, rosemary, and peppermint

How would that rate Char? You spray it on your hair and get under the dryer with no plastic cap until it gets hard.  It instructs you to comb hair while wet to get it fully distributed which I do.


----------



## robot. (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do You Straighten Robot?  That's the Sabino Moisture Block correct?



I don't have enough hair to, but once my hair is longer, I do plan to straighten. Maybe not as often for me to need nine bottles, but I heard this stuff is amazing, so I wanted to get the old formula. I know I'll probably end up selling a few bottles or at least canceling one of my orders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yes.
> 
> For those of you that want a strong protein but are scared of Aphogee and prefer natural products like me  you can try *Komaza's Hair Strengthener. Here are the ingredients:*
> 
> *hydrolyzed keratin, hydrolyzed silk protein, hydrolyzed collagen, jojoba protein, wheat protein, soy quat protein, aloe vera, jojoba infused with nettle, horsetail, green tea, rosemary, and peppermint*.


 
This Sounds Like a Really Good Product!


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

mid-day checkin 

hope everything is alright...where's che? hope you are ok @ work. Taz, looove your hair; it's just so thick and lush. 

ps, ladies i sorta...kinda...added all of you as friends as im tired of having no friends on my page  hahahahahahahahaha. it was just looking to darn bland for me! lmfao


----------



## robot. (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I cancelled one order. It's the new formula. Bleh!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just ordered nine bottles of sabino.


 
Must be a sale, Misshairdiva posted she got a deal on sabino too!


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> On the protein scale 1 being the mildest and 10 being the strongest in my experience:
> 
> Moist 24/7 Protein= 2
> Methi Sativa=3
> ...




Update for Shay


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 7, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Has anyone used Redken's Deep Fuel?  I just used it and love  it!  I washed my hair, applied the Deep Fuel to my hair, rinsed, applied Joico Clinicure to my scalp, applied the Redken Anti-snap leave in and put my hair in 8 cornrows and wigged it for a week.
> 
> ...




is deep fuel a protein DC?


----------



## taz007 (Feb 7, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Yeah, I cancelled one order. It's the new formula. Bleh!



Robot, you crack me up!


----------



## taz007 (Feb 7, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> is deep fuel a protein DC?



It contains a whole bunch of ceramides.  Apparently, you only have to apply it once and it will last 6-8 weeks.  We'll see ...


----------



## taz007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Taz, looove your hair; it's just so thick and lush.



Thank you Day36!  I could show you some pictures of my hair that would make you cringe erplexed  .

Thank goodness for the wonderful ladies of LHCF!


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Fed Gov't is closed tomorrow!1


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

ladies, this redken talk...there's this store by my school in nyc that is selling redken liters (i think, def redken not sure of the size) 2 for 36. let me know if any of you want me to act as your laison...


----------



## Day36 (Feb 7, 2010)

ps Taz, i am still hater green @ your salon room. im trying to get a trolley now off of craigslist!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Update for Shay


 
Thanks ! 7 is good enough for me because I do protein dc's 2x/month and I cowash at least once a week with a protein condish or reconstructor in addition to alternating bw the Hair Strengthener and Methi Sativa 1x/month. Oh yeah I tea rinse 1-2 week too so I'm set.  Although I'm looking at Komaza's Moku line too .


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Fed Gov't is closed tomorrow!1


It about time they make a decision early, it going to get worst with another storm coming on Tues.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 7, 2010)

Why does it take me a day and a half to twist my hair? I need to speed it up.

Curls by Sister Smith Wet Set pudding...so far so good, lets see how long these bad boys last.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 7, 2010)

im home!!!!! i made it andd i cant do nothing but thank god. my car got stuck right behing my house, so i got the bright idea to walk through the snow to my house to get the shovel to dig my self out. maaaannnn i thought i was gonna die for real. im 5 even and the snow covered my whole leg. i fell in all than snow and was so tired i had my head back gulping in all that cold air and i thought i was gonna die. when i fell i just wanted to give up but saw my mom standing in the dooe so i kept going. but once i got in tthe house i didnt even rest i just changed my shoes to boots(because i feel in water) changed my coat and walked back to my car with a shovel that was taller than me. when i got to my car three men literally(i swear, right hand up) picked up the front of my car with me in it and moved it on track and i got home. i kept telling the men thank you like 59 times. i would have given them money but i wasnt even thinking. and my dad is home too.
thank the Lord im so grateful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im home!!!!! i made it andd i cant do nothing but thank god. my car got stuck right behing my house, so i got the bright idea to walk through the snow to my house to get the shovel to dig my self out. maaaannnn i thought i was gonna die for real. im 5 even and the snow covered my whole leg. i fell in all than snow and was so tired i had my head back gulping in all that cold air and i thought i was gonna die. when i fell i just wanted to give up but saw my mom standing in the dooe so i kept going. but once i got in tthe house i didnt even rest i just changed my shoes to boots(because i feel in water) changed my coat and walked back to my car with a shovel that was taller than me. when i got to my car three men literally(i swear, right hand up) picked up the front of my car with me in it and moved it on track and i got home. i kept telling the men thank you like 59 times. i would have given them money but i wasnt even thinking. and my dad is home too.
> thank the Lord im so grateful.


 

Awww Girlie!  We were Crazy Worried about You????erplexed  

Especially since we hadn't heard from you ALL DAY!

Glad you're okay.

Umm.....How's Your Hair?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 7, 2010)

thanx T. its funny now becaus i fell in slow motion lmao. i was like nooooo. but it wasnt funny then.
girl my hair looks better now then it did when i first did it. i rinsed it once witj just water while at work and used sunshine. im too tired to do my hair again so they will sat in another week. i havent slept in a scarf since thursday

oh and i have my kbb hair butter and my afroveda tt butter. they both came on friday. the kbb so far is  afroveda idk. it diesnt even look the same. its so whipped and soft almost reminds me of jc twist and lock. imo afroveda fell off.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 7, 2010)

So, Hairveda still doesn't have the Amala shampoo in stock so I'm going to order some from KBB. I had to check out Charz' reviews first.  
I'll wait til Tuesday and see what 'sale' she has this week. 

I have nothing going on with my hair. Just same ole, same ole. Washing once a week, as usual. It's nice and healthy and shiny, though. Still growing, I hope. *shrug*


----------



## julzinha (Feb 7, 2010)

I know the snow is ridiculous. I am from Maryland, but go to school in upstate New York and my mom told me they got about 40 inches of snow. I said WHAT!!! we have never gotten snow like this since i have been alive in Maryland. It sound very dangerous!! DMV ladies please watch out!


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So, Hairveda still doesn't have the Amala shampoo in stock so I'm going to order some from KBB. I had to check out Charz' reviews first.
> I'll wait til Tuesday and see what 'sale' she has this week.
> 
> I have nothing going on with my hair. Just same ole, same ole. Washing once a week, as usual. It's nice and healthy and shiny, though. Still growing, I hope. *shrug*



I really like the KBB moisturizing shampoo


----------



## mkd (Feb 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx T. its funny now becaus i fell in slow motion lmao. i was like nooooo. but it wasnt funny then.
> girl my hair looks better now then it did when i first did it. i rinsed it once witj just water while at work and used sunshine. im too tired to do my hair again so they will sat in another week. i havent slept in a scarf since thursday
> 
> oh and i have my kbb hair butter and my afroveda tt butter. they both came on friday. the kbb so far is  afroveda idk. it diesnt even look the same. its so whipped and soft almost reminds me of jc twist and lock. imo afroveda fell off.erplexed


 Che, what made you decide to order the afroveda TT butter again?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really like the KBB moisturizing shampoo


 
 I know!! I thought you had mentioned it so I went back through some of your videos and saw you talking about it. Thanks!!!!!

I can't believe how your hair is growing!! I love it!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I know!! I thought you had mentioned it so I went back through some of your videos and saw you talking about it. Thanks!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe how your hair is growing!! I love it!!




Aww thanks girl! I hope to be APL in December *fingers crossed*


----------



## natura87 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm claiming SL.

This is cause for celebration(I have always had rediculously short hair..).


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 7, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ladies, this redken talk...there's this store by my school in nyc that is selling redken liters (i think, def redken not sure of the size) 2 for 36. let me know if any of you want me to act as your laison...



awww man! what store?


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Aphogee Two Step* $21 from Sallys for 16 ounces
> INGREDIENTS: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Animal Protein, Magnesium Sulfate, Citric Acid, Ethylene Urea, Dimethylol Urea, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Magnesium Carbonate, DMDM Hydantoin, *Fragrance*.



@ the bolded- what kind of fragrance? vomit fragrance???  they didn't put enough if it really does have fragrance!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, what made you decide to order the afroveda TT butter again?


 i was bored


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Aww thanks girl! I hope to be APL in December *fingers crossed*


 You'll make it.


natura87 said:


> I'm claiming SL.
> 
> This is cause for celebration(I have always had rediculously short hair..).


 
Congrats!!  I'm hoping I'm SL but I refuse to straighten.  Shooting for APL by Sept...Dec at the latest (says the 6ft tall girl)

My mini twists are still holding up (I am too despite driving in this weather).  No locing so far.  I've been moisturizing with Gillian Butter.  Will probably cowash them Wednesday with YTC (trying to use up this bottle).

Does anyone DC in Twists?  Will that make them more prone to loc?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You'll make it.
> 
> 
> Congrats!! I'm hoping I'm SL but I refuse to straighten. Shooting for APL by Sept...Dec at the latest (says the 6ft tall girl)
> ...


I'm quite sure you can, I read people doing their hair in sections/braids. You may need to put bands on the ends so they don't unravel. We are getting another storm and I heard you'll be getting one too. Be safe and warm!


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You'll make it.
> 
> 
> Congrats!!  I'm hoping I'm SL but I refuse to straighten.  Shooting for APL by Sept...Dec at the latest (says the 6ft tall girl)
> ...



I tried but I didn't feel like I was getting every strand coated.


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> @ the bolded- what kind of fragrance? vomit fragrance???  they didn't put enough if it really does have fragrance!




I know right. It must have smelled like a dirty sewer before the fragrence!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I just ordered *nine bottles* of sabino.



Well damn! LOL 
I've never used Sabino. In the summer my hair reverts quickly so I don't bother straightening. Whenever I fight my hair I never win LOL



Brownie518 said:


> So, Hairveda still doesn't have the Amala shampoo in stock so I'm going to order some from KBB. I had to check out Charz' reviews first.
> I'll wait til Tuesday and see what 'sale' she has this week.
> 
> I have nothing going on with my hair. Just same ole, same ole. Washing once a week, as usual. It's nice and healthy and shiny, though. Still growing, I hope. *shrug*



I like the Amala shampoo. Its very light and if I remember correctly it barely suds. My son had a very bad dandruff problem and this shampoo wiped it out completely.

I'm looking in the mirror and my hair, which has been in a bun for 3 days straight, is a hot mess. I am detbating on whether to hit the gym and THEN rollerset my hair or vice versa.  I am supposed to receive package tomorrow and I'm excited to get my avocado and coffee butters.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm still seriously thinking about the weave. I just have no clue about this kind of stuff! I don't know now many ounces of hair I need or what size closure! Sheesh.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile You Betta' Get them Snacks Fixed for SuperBowl Sunday! ! !
> 
> _*what you makin'*_


I talked him into hitting the bar for a few hours. He was bummed because he had already bbq'd his ribs. This dude eats barbeque at least once a week  I just wasn't up for all of that, but we left the bar @ halftime so I fried some fish and hushpuppies, made baked beans and potato salad when we got home. Not what we originally planned for the bowl, but we still ate good!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

My DD's friend gave her some Kerastase DC yesterday so I used it to do her hair.  Yeah I get that her hair came out nice, but her hair always comes out nice. There's no way I would ever pay $90 for a deep conditioner. Any of you ladies buy this?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My DD's friend gave her some Kerastase DC yesterday so I used it to do her hair.  Yeah I get that her hair came out nice, but her hair always comes out nice. There's no way I would ever pay $90 for a deep conditioner. Any of you ladies buy this?


As much of a junkie I am, when I went to the salon and saw the price, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. Especially when I KNOW of things that work for far less money! For $90, that conditioner just oughta be able to walk out of the jar, slather itself in my hair, rinse itself, trim and rollerset me


----------



## Day36 (Feb 8, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> awww man! what store?



hey girl! 
it's on 8th st btwn university pl and greene st. It's on the same block as Crumbs, Dashing Diva, and Chipotle. 
i'll try to get the exact name today


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> As much of a junkie I am, when I went to the salon and saw the price, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. Especially when I KNOW of things that work for far less money! For $90, that conditioner just oughta be able to walk out of the jar, slather itself in my hair, rinse itself, trim and rollerset me



For $90 that jar better give me multiple hairgasms 

I told my DD that I'd rather get a large jar of Alter Ego for $30 (which still hurts my feelings BTW LOL  ) than pay $90 for a product I can use in two heavy handed uses.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh I forgot to tell you guys that I bought a Pibbs Virgo Hair Dryer yesterday. I found it on Craigs List for $75 and it retails for $285. The salon owner was upgrading her salon and wanted to get rid of her dryers. I felt like a pure PJ (crackhead) because we met off the highway in front of Walgreen's and exchanged the money like if it were a drug deal LMAO My son was laughing at me.


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

BM, this is what my dryer looks like except its not a Pibbs. I love it very much! 

Eisani, what kind of weave are you thinking about gettting?

Has anyone used shescenit's gel?  I am thinking about ordering hers of hairveda's.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, this is what my dryer looks like except its not a Pibbs. I love it very much!
> 
> Eisani, what kind of weave are you thinking about gettting?
> 
> Has anyone used shescenit's gel?  I am thinking about ordering hers of hairveda's.



I've never used Shescenit's gels, but the hairveda whipped gelly worked great. I've heard great things about the Afroveda gel too. I'm on strike right now though with Afroveda. I can't believe she raised her prices so high.


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *I'm on strike right now though with Afroveda. I can't believe she raised her prices so high.*




Me too. I won't be repurchasing.


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, this is what my dryer looks like except its not a Pibbs. I love it very much!
> 
> Eisani, what kind of weave are you thinking about gettting?
> 
> Has anyone used shescenit's gel?  I am thinking about ordering hers of hairveda's.




Hairveda's was too weak for my hair. Have not tried shescentit. I will be trying it when she comes out with her new products.

What ingredients do yall look for in DC's? Is BTMS an important ingredient to yall?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hairveda's was too weak for my hair. Have not tried shescentit. I will be trying it when she comes out with her new products.
> 
> What ingredients do yall look for in DC's? Is BTMS an important ingredient to yall?


 
I like to see some kind of protein in mine; silk, wheat or kertain.


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I've never used Shescenit's gels, but the hairveda whipped gelly worked great. I've heard great things about the Afroveda gel too. I'm on strike right now though with Afroveda. I can't believe she raised her prices so high.


I think I am going to order the hairveda gel and the almond glaze for my DH.  He is all in my products, he is trying to grow a TWA .  I wish he would just rock a fade.  

I think I am done with afroveda too.  The appeal for me was  the reasonable prices.  I hope Jasmine's shea rinse works well for me as a leave in/styling product which is what I use afroveda for now.  



Charzboss said:


> Hairveda's was too weak for my hair. Have not tried shescentit. I will be trying it when she comes out with her new products.
> 
> What ingredients do yall look for in DC's? Is BTMS an important ingredient to yall?


Charz, I don't have any conditioners with BTMS but I always read great things about it.  Jasmine's shea rinse has it, so I hope I get good results.


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

^^ You read my mind!!! I was just gonna post this!

Shea Butter Rinse:
Ingredients: Aloe Extract, BTMS(Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Jojoba Oil, Shea Butter, Glycerin, Quaternium-79 Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein,  Panthenol,  Vitamin E, Allantoin, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid(food grade paraben free preservative),essential oils or fragrance 

*Great ingredients! Phenoxyethanol is my favorite preservative! *

Jessicurl has BTMS, I wonder if that's why my hair likes it. Sitrinillah doesn't have BTMS, maybe thats why it's just "alright" with my hair.


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

The Curl Junkie Leave-in left white specks in my hair. EWWWWWW.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> Eisani, what kind of weave are you thinking about gettting?
> 
> Has anyone used shescenit's gel?  I am thinking about ordering hers of hairveda's.


I'm considering a full head weave using some kind of hair from Halleys curls
 site. I want something that looks similar to my own texture. I think weaving it up will keep me from relaxing or cutting, although I'll probably cut the rest of the relaxer off before the install. Now to find someone to do a good job on it...I'd hate to spend that kind of $$ on the hair then get someone to do a half-cocked job on it


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

MKD, if you have the ingredients, time and patience here is a YT video on how to make hair gel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT4DTbd93j4

I am going to give it a try today except I'll substitute the BTMS flakes with my silk amino powder.  I might also substitute the coconut oil with avocado oil.

Recipe from ReviveUK
*Homemade natural hair gel*

_50% Aloe Gel
10% Rose Water
20% Glycerine 
heat and melt in a double boiler/bain marie

20% Virgin Coco Oil
3% BTMS (Behentrimonium Methosulphate - a conditioning, detangling emulsifer to enable the ingredients to bind)
heat and melt in another double boiler/bain marie_

Whisk, add a pinch of Guar gum or Xanthan gum to thicken
whisk some more
if your Aloe Gel already contains preservative (most of them do) then you will be OK
if not, add a preservative of your choice - otherwise it will grow mould and bacteria very quickly


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

@ Charz, how much did u use, and in conjunction with what products?


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> @ Charz, how much did u use, and in conjunction with what products?




I did a protein treatment, then I dc'ed under the steamer with the Curl Junkie Deep Fix (Which was wonderful) and then put the Leave-in (two quarter sizes) all in my hair, then pulled it back in a bun.


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^^ You read my mind!!! I was just gonna post this!
> 
> Shea Butter Rinse:
> Ingredients: Aloe Extract, BTMS(Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Jojoba Oil, Shea Butter, Glycerin, Quaternium-79 Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol, Vitamin E, Allantoin, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid(food grade paraben free preservative),essential oils or fragrance
> ...


 
I don't have any deep conditioners with BTMS so I am excited to try the Jessicurl WDT.  Jasmine's ultra nourishing has it too.  



Eisani said:


> I'm considering a full head weave using some kind of hair from Halleys curls
> site. I want something that looks similar to my own texture. I think weaving it up will keep me from relaxing or cutting, although I'll probably cut the rest of the relaxer off before the install. Now to find someone to do a good job on it...I'd hate to spend that kind of $$ on the hair then get someone to do a half-cocked job on it


 
I think that would be really cute.  


BostonMaria said:


> MKD, if you have the ingredients, time and patience here is a YT video on how to make hair gel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT4DTbd93j4
> 
> ...


 
Thanks BM, I may try this actually.  I need a lot of ingredients though.  Please let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2010)

So now I need to go see if my conditioners have this BTMS(Behentrimonium Methosulfate)!


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

This weekend I used up:

Curl Junkie Deep Fix
Shescentit Hair Milk
Shescentit Hair Butter
4 ounce container of Jessi Curl WDT


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

BM, I just went to lotioncrafters and the ingredients are sooo cheap to make gel.  

Do  you ladies know good websites that sell conditioner bases?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, I just went to lotioncrafters and the ingredients are sooo cheap to make gel.
> 
> Do you ladies know good websites that sell conditioner bases?


 
Are you talking about bases like Jason/Givonni or like cetyl alcohol? lotioncrafter has cetyl alchols, and the BTMS. I brought cetyl alcohol don't know what to do with it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> BM, I just went to lotioncrafters and the ingredients are sooo cheap to make gel.
> 
> Do  you ladies know good websites that sell conditioner bases?



http://www.camdengrey.com/essential...scented-Bases/conditioner-hair-unscented.html

I bought this conditioner and should have it by tomorrow


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> Are you talking about bases like Jason/Givonni or like cetyl alcohol? lotioncrafter has cetyl alchols, and the BTMS. I brought cetyl alcohol don't know what to do with it.


 More like the one BM posted.  I think Eisani posted a link a while back too.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd...i got a hit of that hv gelly if you like let me know


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 8, 2010)

I finished a jar of Step 1 of Methi Sativa. I have one more left.


----------



## robot. (Feb 8, 2010)

Grr, now the company emailed me back and said it IS the old moisture block, so now I can't cancel. They bet not be lying! Maybe I can just change my order to a smaller amount.


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Grr, now the company emailed me back and said it IS the old moisture block, so now I can't cancel. They bet not be lying! Maybe I can just change my order to a smaller amount.


 I hope you can change it Robot.  If not, people will buy them off the exchange board.  If it is the old formula, I will buy one from you.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I did a protein treatment, then I dc'ed under the steamer with the Curl Junkie Deep Fix (Which was wonderful) and then put the Leave-in (two quarter sizes) all in my hair, then pulled it back in a bun.


Aw man, not cool! I never used the leave in on wet hair, only 80% dry. Never had any white balls.


----------



## robot. (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> I hope you can change it Robot.  If not, people will buy them off the exchange board.  If it is the old formula, I will buy one from you.



Yeah, I figured I could sell off the extra. I hope it is the old one!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 8, 2010)

It's amazing the difference an inch can make.  I've got about an inch of new growth at 7 weeks post and even though the NG hasn't been straightened my hair looks noticeably longer.  I wore my hair down for a while at work today and my colleague nearly did a double take!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 8, 2010)

My foot still hurts and now the pain has rushed up my leg.  My hair looks good though. I slept on Curls by Sister Smith Wet Set pudding for so long but this just might be a staple. One more use and I will finish up the container so I might need to invest in a bigger size.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 8, 2010)

i co washed my twists today with organix vanilla conditioner and used hairveda hydrosylica and sunshine to moisturize.

im gonna have to stay at work another whole week because i woke up today to a $250 ticket for parking on the street and the streets still look terrible.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

Just bought some UrbanTherapy Curl Activator from Marshall's. I'll prolly be taking it back.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay 2.5 hours later I have dug out my car. Thank goodness I've been exercising more lately and this fruit/veggie cleanse (today is the last day) gave me some energy.  Now I feel I need to reward myself . Naw it's been a little over two months and I just feel ready to shop. We'll see.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 8, 2010)

Day36 said:


> hey girl!
> it's on 8th st btwn university pl and greene st. It's on the same block as Crumbs, Dashing Diva, and Chipotle.
> i'll try to get the exact name today



cool thanks!


I love BTMS by the way, I feel like it helps with detangling?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My DD's friend gave her some* Kerastase DC* yesterday so I used it to do her hair. Yeah I get that her hair came out nice, but her hair always comes out nice. There's no way I would ever pay $90 for a deep conditioner. *Any of you ladies buy this?*


 
Yes, I have it.  The Oleo Relax.  I paid $65.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


>


 
Yup  This One.  I still feel that AE Garlic is just as nice for 1/2 the Price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Aw man, not cool! I never used the leave in on wet hair, only 80% dry. Never had any white balls.


 
I Hope that is not the case re: _the white balls_......

I have CJ Deep Fix and the Banana Hibiscus One.

I'll be DC'ing with both and not using either as a Leave-In.


----------



## robot. (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I should buy one more hello sugar body splash, just for good measure.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I think I should buy one more hello sugar body splash, just for good measure.



I think you should buy TWO and send one to me. I'll PM you LOL 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup  This One.  I still feel that AE Garlic is just as nice for 1/2 the Price.



Did you end up liking it? It smells divine  but I am not going to spend $90 on something that smells good. 

I'm under the dryer right now. I DC'd under my steamer with Suela y Canela. I'm under my Pibbs dryer right now. I put on the 3" rollers to see if it would fit. I'm VERY snug (my head is squished) so I'll have to go back to my 2 1/2" rollers again. I hope I can be done in 60 minutes. I miss my soft bonnet dryer and might buy another one.


----------



## robot. (Feb 8, 2010)

BM, if you want one just let me know. I gotta see if they ship to the US first.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> BM, if you want one just let me know. I gotta see if they ship to the US first.



OMG no I was only kidding! But thank you, you're too sweet
I went to Jasmine's website today to check out her sale and saw all the products were gone. Oh Eisani 

Do you guys know of a website that sells fragrance oils?


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

NO WORK TOMORROW YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> NO WORK TOMORROW YAY!!!!!!


 
What I have not seen that?


Your hair looks good and growing.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My DD's friend gave her some Kerastase DC yesterday so I used it to do her hair.  Yeah I get that her hair came out nice, but her hair always comes out nice. There's no way I would ever pay $90 for a deep conditioner. Any of you ladies buy this?



hmm is it this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Did you end up liking it? *It smells divine  but I am not going to spend $90 on something that smells good.


 
Yes, it's a very Nice product.  But I have other Products that are equally as nice. i.e. Schwarkopf, L'anza, Alterna, Alfaparf, Alter Ego, L'Occtaine, PhilipB and others.......

Keratase will not be a repurchase.  A while back a poster did a review on L'Oreal Artec Kiwi something and compared it to being similar to Keratase for much less (which is also a L'Oreal Product).  

I also have the Artec, but haven't used it enough to do a 'fair' comparison of the two.

However, Both are in the Rotation to be used up soon (as they are both currently openerplexed)


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> hmm is it this?



Yes ma'am  My DD was trying to buy the 16 oz jar but took two steps back when she saw the price. This one is on "SALE" for $85


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yes ma'am  My DD was trying to buy the 16 oz jar but took two steps back when she saw the price. This one is on "SALE" for $85



Oh ok, I saw it in Marshall's for like 30. That was still too much for me!!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I can finish up a bottle of Aussie cleanse and mend on these twists by the end of the week. They are holding up really well.  I am running out of coconut oil though, so i will have to restock soon.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yes ma'am  My DD was trying to buy the 16 oz jar but took two steps back when she saw the price. This one is on "SALE" for $85




I am too cheap and that isnt nearly enough product to warrant it costing that much, and on sale no less! I don't even wanna know the original priceerplexed. That could buy a lot of Qhemet!!!

Ill just keep doctoring up my $2 lustrasilk with oils and honey TYVM!


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> What I have not seen that?
> 
> 
> Your hair looks good and growing.




Awww thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay now I remember why I never ordered Beemine. The shipping! I had 3 samples in the cart for $13.00 yet shipping was $7.50. No thank you. I will be deleting that website from my favorites list.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 8, 2010)

This week, I will be ordering shampoo from KBB (if the Hairveda Amala is still unavailable) and some Jessicurl WDT 

I used that Kerastase Oleo Relax and was so not impressed.


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

I used that miniscule amount of henna a little over a week ago and it has had time to oxodize and I can clearly see that it turned my colored hair very red.  I really love the way it made my hair feel, really strong and thickened my strands but I guess I have to wait to use it until my color grows out


----------



## mkd (Feb 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> This week, I will be ordering shampoo from KBB (if the Hairveda Amala is still unavailable) and some Jessicurl WDT
> 
> I used that Kerastase Oleo Relax and was so not impressed.


 LOL Brownie, if I like the sample that Lamara sends me, I going to order the Jessicurl WDT too.  I was just wondering if you had tried it and liked it because I was going to order you one whenever I decide to order


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> LOL Brownie, if I like the sample that Lamara sends me, I going to order the Jessicurl WDT too. I was just wondering if you had tried it and liked it because I was going to order you one whenever I decide to order


 
Thanks, mkd, but I just ordered some .
I tried to sneak in the iVillage code on CurlMart but it didn't work so they gave me 15% off. Better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm very sad today
I DC'd under the steamer, rollerset and used my sexy new Pibbs dryer. I was happy because my hair dried in 60 minutes instead of a gazillion hours. I took out the rollers and my hair was nice and soft. I reach out and plug in my CHI... replug it in... smack it around. Its freakin broken  I don't know what happened. Now I'm gonna have to fork over another $100+ for another one. *le sigh*  I thought the Pibbs was going to be my last big purchase of the year, guess not.

ETA: I think the hair gods broke my CHI LOL I was going to cheat on my bun challenge and flatiron my hair root to tip to see what the length is. No heat for me now  not even my edges! I slapped on some Shea Butter and put my hair up in a bun.


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 8, 2010)

Just checking in! I got my weave last weekend.... Not sure if I like it yet but it's the hair not the style. I haven't bought any new products in a good while. I was checking the mail today and realized that it was the first time in a long time that I wasn't waiting on something. I do like receiving packages though...

I'm going to be a co-washing fool with this weave! I can't wait to use up my stuff. I'm already using the NTM Silk Touch Leave In that did nothing noticeable for my hair but makes my wavy weave soft and silky.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 8, 2010)

ok so i have to run home tonight to grab some quick things and while im doing that im going to take these twists out. i dont know what happened but all of a sudden they are dry. and i took one twist out in the back and it was almost matted. what im going to do is take out the flat twists in the front but hop in the shower and drench my hair in gvp the detangler and water and take out the rest of the twists under the running water. i wont have time to deep condition so im going to shampoo with black soap and condition with oyin honey hemp. im going to moisturize with carols daughter hair milk and sunshine in coconut lemongrass.
im also bringing the two products with me along with a conditioner to co wash with. im not sure which conditioner though. im thinking either honey hemp(but i dont want to waste this) or kbb deep conditioner. we'll see. im going to puff all week untill i get time to put my hair back in twists. i am determined to keep my hair in twists for the rest of this cold *** weather.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Just checking in! I got my weave last weekend.... Not sure if I like it yet but it's the hair not the style. I haven't bought any new products in a good while. I was checking the mail today and realized that it was the first time in a long time that I wasn't waiting on something. I do like receiving packages though...
> 
> I'm going to be a co-washing fool with this weave! I can't wait to use up my stuff. I'm already using the *NTM Silk Touch Leave In* that did nothing noticeable for my hair but makes my wavy weave soft and silky.


 ive never used this but my mom loves it for her 4b relaxed thick hair. she uses it as a leave in, then blow dries and then add a tiny amount of shea butter and then i flat iron her hair with a FHI and her hair is so soft and silky.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 8, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG no I was only kidding! But thank you, you're too sweet
> I went to Jasmine's website today to check out her sale and saw all the products were gone. Oh Eisani
> 
> Do you guys know of a website that sells fragrance oils?


 Why does it have to be me? :angeldevi
There was a site in the vendor review forum selling fragrance oils. I'll check for the link. My cousin is trying to get me to start selling these oils. I'm thinking about it. Darn you for bringing this up! Now I want oils...

Links to threads w/sites and reviews: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=354427&highlight=fragrance+oils
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=382740&highlight=fragrance+oils
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=401436&highlight=fragrance+oils


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I haven't used up anything, 

I bought the DRC -28 but it coset $58.  I am really thinking about taking it back and getting aphogee instead.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been in the house for 5 days can't take it. The only good thing about this snow storm locked down is I've used up some products. I've tried all my sample afroveda butters and the only thing I like is the smell, they all have the same textures so I've someone to give those too. I'm getting out for a little bit before the noon storm comes.


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> I've been in the house for 5 days can't take it. The only good thing about this snow storm locked down is I've used up some products. I've tried all my sample afroveda butters and the only thing I like is the smell, they all have the same textures so I've someone to give those too. I'm getting out for a little bit before the noon storm comes.




Girlllllll.....David is taking me to Sally's to get some phony ponys. I needz to get out!


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

MissVee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't used up anything,
> 
> I bought the DRC -28 but it coset $58.  I am really thinking about taking it back and getting aphogee instead.



Where you buy it from? Does Sally's have it?


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Why does it have to be me? :angeldevi
> There was a site in the vendor review forum selling fragrance oils. I'll check for the link. My cousin is trying to get me to start selling these oils. I'm thinking about it. Darn you for bringing this up! Now I want oils...
> 
> Links to threads w/sites and reviews:
> ...



I LOVE

saveonscents.com


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

Shescentit said:


> Oh yes, we're releasing new products in Feb. A little delayed but we wanted to get it right




holllaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> I've been in the house for 5 days can't take it. The only good thing about this snow storm locked down is I've used up some products. I've tried all my sample afroveda butters and the only thing I like is the smell, they all have the same textures so I've someone to give those too. I'm getting out for a little bit before the noon storm comes.


 


Charzboss said:


> Girlllllll.....David is taking me to Sally's to get some phony ponys. I needz to get out!


 
I was thinking of getting out to of all places the grocery store. IDK about that but they do have self check out.  I'm a hibernator though so I don't mind staying in. I think I will be making some online purchases though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so Jelly at All You Government Workers  Getting to stay home today.

Well, let me start getting dressed.  And yes, I am late.  It's snowing again like crazy.

Okay, I used up:  A jar of Doo Grow (don't judge me), it was almost empty and had been in my stash at the beginning of my HHJ. (PRE LHCF) I have alot of _'those'_ types of products, like B&B Supergrow Grease & Some Doo Grow Oil(s) etc....(and I plan to use them up too).

_*None of these will be a repurchase*_

I should be finishing up my Cantu Shea Butter Daily Moisturizer prolly this morning under da' wig.

Ya'll have a Good One.  I'll be lurking once I manage to get into the Office.  It's bad out Ya'll.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 9, 2010)

I am at work - unfortunately! I really didn't want to go out this morning, it's so cold, but then perhaps I should give thanks because what y'all are putting up with the snow and all doesn't sound like a joke! 

We've got a someone from the Royal family visiting us at my office shortly (one of the Princesses). I won't be doing any curtsy for her that's for sure...


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I LOVE
> 
> saveonscents.com


BTW, I _just_ checked my e-mail. I got you.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you Eisani. I ended up buying the fragrance oils from Wholesale Supplies Plus last night before seeing your post. 

They have a great selection of oils and I found the Birthday Cake (my fave) fragrance that I wanted. The shipping was free. Free is good!

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/FragranceAndEssentialOils.aspx

I'm getting my conditioner base and other materials today and I am going to make my DC in a birthday cake fragrance. I have a lotion base that I haven't used yet. I'll attempt to make that this weekend. I'm also experimenting with that hair gel, just haven't had time to get around to it.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you Eisani. I ended up buying the fragrance oils from Wholesale Supplies Plus last night before seeing your post.
> 
> They have a great selection of oils and I found the Birthday Cake (my fave) fragrance that I wanted. The shipping was free. Free is good!
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/FragranceAndEssentialOils.aspx


All I saw was free shipping and I clicked the link  I just came back and read the rest of what you said.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> All I saw was free shipping and I clicked the link  I just came back and read the rest of what you said.



I swear we must be related cuz I would probably do the same thing LMAO
This is what I bought:

Berries & Cream Fragrance Oil  - 2 oz for $3.95 
Birthday Cake Fragrance Oil - 4 oz  for $7.95
Sugar Cookie Gourmet Fragrance Oil - 2 oz for $4.95

I would eat that birthday cake fragrance oil if I thought I would survive


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ive never used this but my mom loves it for her 4b relaxed thick hair. she uses it as a leave in, then blow dries and then add a tiny amount of shea butter and then i flat iron her hair with a FHI and her hair is so soft and silky.



Maybe I'll try it with the shea. I have a jar of 5oz of shea butter just sitting there. I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I swear we must be related cuz I would probably do the same thing LMAO
> This is what I bought:
> 
> Berries & Cream Fragrance Oil  - 2 oz for $3.95
> ...


All of those sound delish . There's a lot of stuff I'm tempted to taste but I don't wanna die


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

Eisani, do you remember off hand the website you posted a while back with the conditioner base?


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

Please let the post office be open today. I am dyingggggg


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

Um Eisani and BostonMaria are you ladies creating your own line of fragance and hair care?????


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> Um Eisani and BostonMaria are you ladies creating your own line of fragance and hair care?????



Are you kidding me? We'd never sell anything because we would be our biggest customers!! 

I have been interested in making my own stuff for months now. I make stuff for myself and my family. I got tired of waiting 2-3 weeks for my products only to use it up in a few days erplexed So I've been reading up on the ingredients on most of the products I like and what I found is that it really isn't that hard to recreate. I have 4 gallons  of conditioner base coming in today and I'm going to make a DC, a leave-in conditioner, and a spritz. With the butters coming in I'm going to make a hair butter. I bought an e-book and its helping me recreate most of the things I like.

I've been doing this since last September and what I find is that its hard for me to buy other people's products because I find it more appealing to make my own stuff.   Here's the YT site that's helping me http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks BM, can you post the link for the ebook?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Are you kidding me? We'd never sell anything because we would be our biggest customers!!
> 
> I have been interested in making my own stuff for months now. I make stuff for myself and my family. I got tired of waiting 2-3 weeks for my products only to use it up in a few days erplexed So I've been reading up on the ingredients on most of the products I like and what I found is that it really isn't that hard to recreate. I have 4 gallons  of conditioner base coming in today and I'm going to make a DC, a leave-in conditioner, and a spritz. With the butters coming in I'm going to make a hair butter. I bought an e-book and its helping me recreate most of the things I like.
> 
> I've been doing this since last September and what I find is that its hard for me to buy other people's products because I find it more appealing to make my own stuff.  Here's the YT site that's helping me http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK


 
I've been using her for my ayurveda mix and join the mixologist forum. I think you have to pay for the ebook but I don't know uk $. I just need to find a double boiler. I'm trying to figure ways to dissolve this sulfur. Mkd ask you but I don't think you seen it  but where did you order the conditioner base?


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> I've been using her for my ayurveda mix and join the mixologist forum. I just need to find a double boiler. I'm trying to figure ways to dissolve this sulfur. Mkd ask you but I don't think you seen it  but where did you order the conditioner base?




You can get liquid sulfur online or at the vitamin shoppe.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> You can get liquid sulfur online or at the vitamin shoppe.


 
I have the liquid MSM, but I have yet to figure out the different in the two and assume the sulfur powder was more potent.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought I posted this yesterday, my bad. I bought my conditioner base here
http://www.camdengrey.com/

But back in November I ordered it here, but they're currently out of stock on the Ultra Premium I like:
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/conditioner-base-ultra-premium-p-1192.html


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 9, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a progress T shirt!!!! My hair is Da*m NL!!!!


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Where you buy it from? Does Sally's have it?




I got it from a BSS.  I don't believe sallys sells dudleys.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

I finally ordered something. A little over 2 months without buying anything. I am satisfied with that. I only have a bit of amla oil left and I use this weekly so I had to get some more. I ordered from www.ayurnaturalbeauty.com. Use the code: ILOVE15OFF this week for 15% off. Shipping is ridiculous there too. If you spend $60 you automatically get free shipping. I guess when I was in my pj heyday I never paid attention to shipping. 

I ordered the rejuvenating hairline & temple balm (this keeps my edges in check in addition to my oil concoction since I insist on bunning although my edges are weak from years of braids) and the scalp elixir from Claudie's. I don't believe in growth aids but I see how her edges balm (old name) worked on my hair so I thought I would get the scalp elixir hoping I can have a decent amount of new growth when I'm ready to go natural.

I heard Beemine might be having a valentines day sale and she may have some new products too. I saw it on youtube but now that I got Claudie's scalp elixir I'm not sure if I would still be interested in ordering from Beemine. Maybe the curly butter and the avocado cream condish, IDK. I think I might make me an avocado conditioner here at home so we'll see.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 9, 2010)

I have cured much of my PJism by making my own stuff... but I have for a long time now....


----------



## newports (Feb 9, 2010)

any naturals use fermodyl?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

^^There are several more things I am interested in making also--dc (which I've been making forever now ) and a detangler.  I need to get me some btms first before I can make a detangler though.


----------



## robot. (Feb 9, 2010)

newports said:


> any naturals use fermodyl?



The leave-in? Yep. I haven't used it in a while, mostly because I rarely go to Sally's and I always forget to pick it up, but I love it!

I feel like I get a lot less shedding/breakage with it.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 9, 2010)

newports said:


> any naturals use fermodyl?


 
I have no idea what that is? Will look it up.

eta: its already been answered.


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> ^^There are several more things I am interested in making also--dc (which I've been making forever now ) and a detangler. I need to get me some btms first before I can make a detangler though.


 What do you put in your homemade DC Shay?

Yall have me wanting to experiment


----------



## newports (Feb 9, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> The leave-in? Yep. I haven't used it in a while, mostly because I rarely go to Sally's and I always forget to pick it up, but I love it!
> 
> I feel like I get a lot less shedding/breakage with it.



sounds good.
did u mix it with something or use it by itself? i think i'm going to pick up a pack from sallys this week


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 9, 2010)

I am going to replace my essations hair mender, I should be done with my bottle today.  It will be the replacement for DRC 28.


----------



## robot. (Feb 9, 2010)

i used it by itself as a leave-in.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> What do you put in your homemade DC Shay?
> 
> Yall have me wanting to experiment


 
I haven't made any yet but I was thinking of the following: 

Shea butter
Hairveda Moist 24/7
Panthenol
Honeyquat
Silk Amino Acids
BTMS (need to still buy)
I want to put some oil in it too but haven't decided what yet (JBCO, CO, or vatika frosting)

I gotta figure out where to buy more shea butter when I need it. I'm good right now but I loved when I mixed Sunshine's Coconut Confidence with vatika frosting. I figured I could just buy shea butter and add the vatika frosting.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 9, 2010)

Ladies are we curtailing our spending as much as possible, hmmm!?


----------



## newports (Feb 9, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> i used it by itself as a leave-in.



ooo thanks for the info


----------



## chebaby (Feb 9, 2010)

Maaan I am so in love with carols daughter hair milk. It's so moisturizing and it gave me the best wash and go without having to put it in a puff. I took my twists out in the shower with the detangler. And then shampoos with black soap and conditioned and detangled with honey hemp.
After I used the milk and sunshine my hair was so nice, big , and clumpy. It even defined my heat damage.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

, CreamTee. I hadn't bought anything in a few months and everything in my recipe I have except the btms. I replaced staples. I just made an avocado conditioner and this freaking mixer even on "1" wants to put stuff everywhere.

I got the avocado conditioner recipe from youtube (Che you said she was your hair twin)and I can't remember the girl's name and I added my own stuff too:

1 avocado
1/2 can of coconut milk
honey
coconut oil
saa (not in her recipe)
wheat protein (not in her recipe) 

I didn't do any measuring with the last 4 ingredients. It's in the fridge now.


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

I love Bunning!!!!  I get to use more products and its easier! 

Hairveda's Almond Glaze and Oyins Burnt Sugar are great for slicking my hair back and they don't have aloe vera!!!

And that hardcore protein treatment rocked my world. I really want the Dudley DRC-28


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ladies are we curtailing our spending as much as possible, hmmm!?


  I really want to buy something.  I just don't know what.  



Charzboss said:


> I love Bunning!!!!  I get to use more products and its easier!
> 
> Hairveda's Almond Glaze and Oyins Burnt Sugar are great for slicking my hair back and they don't have aloe vera!!!
> 
> And that hardcore protein treatment rocked my world. I really want the Dudley DRC-28


 Tell me more about this almond glaze.


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really want to buy something.  I just don't know what.
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this almod glaze.



I use it with a scarf to slick back my hair. It does have beewax or something that is a wax in it that aids in this process.

My mother even noticed my hair. She said the waves in my front reminder her from when I was little. I just like how its not like a gel. The burnt sugar as well, the second ingredient is soy wax. 

The wax doesn't build up for me, nor does it leave a coating.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> Tell me more about this almod glaze.



Smells like cherries  I like to emulsify it in my hands and use it to seal my hair in the mornings.


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Smells like cherries  I like to emulsify it in my hands and use it to seal my hair in the mornings.



Mine smells like almond cake.


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

I know T likes it too.  I think my husband would like it.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> Eisani, do you remember off hand the website you posted a while back with the conditioner base?


It was either texasnaturalsupply.com or camdengrey.com


ltown said:


> Um Eisani and BostonMaria are you ladies creating your own line of fragance and hair care?????





BostonMaria said:


> Are you kidding me? We'd never sell anything because we would be our biggest customers!!
> 
> I have been interested in making my own stuff for months now. I make stuff for myself and my family. I got tired of waiting 2-3 weeks for my products only to use it up in a few days erplexed So I've been reading up on the ingredients on most of the products I like and what I found is that it really isn't that hard to recreate. I have 4 gallons  of conditioner base coming in today and I'm going to make a DC, a leave-in conditioner, and a spritz. With the butters coming in I'm going to make a hair butter. I bought an e-book and its helping me recreate most of the things I like.
> 
> I've been doing this since last September and what I find is that its hard for me to buy other people's products because I find it more appealing to make my own stuff.   Here's the YT site that's helping me http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveUK


BM's first two sentences summed things up quite nicely  Actually, I've been making my own shampoos, conditioners, rinses, scalp oils and body butters off and on for 2 years now. I sell to local people I know, but that's it. I'm not interested in opening an online store or anything.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Smells like cherries  I like to emulsify it in my hands and use it to seal my hair in the mornings.





Charzboss said:


> Mine smells like almond cake.


Both of these descriptions make sense to me, I call the scent cherry almond.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really want to buy something.  I just don't know what.
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this almond glaze.



I have been using it for twists.  I think for me it helps to hold the moisture in as well as impart some moisture as well because when I use it I don't have to moisturize my hair for like 2-3days.  ITA it doesn't cause build up and "sets" the hair with out being a gel (I'm not a fan of gel).

Ltown I got you package today.  I'm going to try and make it to the post office before it closes and/or starts snowing.  I'm not leaving the house until Friday if the snow is as bad as they are predicting (12-24inches).


----------



## chebaby (Feb 9, 2010)

i love almond glaze and burnt sugar pomade also. if i had to choose id go with burnt sugar because it has better ingredients to me.
kbb hair butter kind of reminds me of almond glaze too.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really want to buy something. I just don't know what.
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this almond glaze.


 
Love it! I use it as good old hair grease. I have a really deep stash of almond glaze and vatika frosting. I'm probably good for a few years with both of them .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

newports said:


> any naturals use fermodyl?


 
I use it.  But I'm Relaxed.  The Fermodyl #619. 

IA: w/Robot -- Great Product! 

I also heard the 233 was good too.  But, I buy the 12 pk.  so I haven't tried the #233


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Love it! I use it as good old hair grease. I have a really deep stash of almond glaze and vatika frosting. I'm probably good for a few years with both of them .



I thought the almond glaze was only good for 6 months?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ladies are we *curtailing our spending as much as possible*, hmmm!?


 
I certainly am. 

By 12-31-10 I plan to be totally stash-reduced.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ladies are we curtailing our spending as much as possible, hmmm!?



I am.  I bought the DRC - 28 for $59.  I have dropped more on that on hair products and not blinked an eye.  I feel so bad for spending that much, so that joint is going back and I am buying something cheaper.

No WTF is up with this .  why is it $140 on sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> Tell me more about this almond glaze.


 
mk!  YES!  Almond Glaze is a wonderful product.  Smells Great.  Works exceptionally.  A really good product.  An alternative to regular ordinary Hair Grease or Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

MissVee said:


> I am. *I bought the DRC - 28 for $59*. I have dropped more on that on hair products and not blinked an eye.


 
I want this product.  But I have so many protein treatments (& reconstructors), it will have to wait.  Maybe 2011erplexed

A "Poster" was suppose to send me a Sample, but I've never received it.....


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2010)

MissVee said:


> I am.  I bought the DRC - 28 for $59.  I have dropped more on that on hair products and not blinked an eye.  I feel so bad for spending that much, so that joint is going back and I am buying something cheaper.
> 
> No WTF is up with this .  why is it $140 on sale?



How can anybody sell this snake oil to desperate women and sleep at night?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I thought the almond glaze was only good for 6 months?


 
OT:  Lamara -- Your Nails are Slammin'.....What Color is that?????


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

I never believe shelf life dates.  They are all refridgerated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

I did finish up that 'Cantu' Shea Butter Daily Moisturizing Leave-In.  

Now, I'm moving onto _"Africa's Best" Organics Maximum Strength Extra Virgin Olive Oil Moisturizing Growth Lotion w/Shea Butter w/Oat & Soy_

Another Pre-LHCF Purchase to moisturize daily under da' wig


----------



## natura87 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ladies are we curtailing our spending as much as possible, hmmm!?




Yup, I haven't bought anything in a month. I don't even get the urge because I know odds are I have it or something like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Yup, I haven't bought anything in a month. I don't even get the urge because *I know odds are I have it or something like it.*


 
Good Point!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is my Confession:

So I bought the new Sade cd (saw her on the Today Show and remembered her cd dropped) along with $120 worth of DvDs and another Cd in celebration of Black History Month at Best Buy.  I think I love collecting things especially if they are on SALE.  

Last week I bought 3 sweaters, skinny jeans, pants, 10 pairs of earrings, and 2 pairs of suede boots for $220. Plus every pretty wrap headband, 4 Hair zings but they were all on sale too 

I'm putting myself on a strict no buy until I get my tax refund next month. But I think I binged because I hadn't bought any new clothes or music or DvDs for at least 3 months.


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't wait to buy Sade Vonnie.  I don't want it off of itunes though.  i want the actual CD so I have to wait until I can get by target.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have been using it for twists. I think for me it helps to hold the moisture in as well as impart some moisture as well because when I use it I don't have to moisturize my hair for like 2-3days. ITA it doesn't cause build up and "sets" the hair with out being a gel (I'm not a fan of gel).
> 
> Ltown I got you package today. I'm going to try and make it to the post office before it closes and/or starts snowing. I'm not leaving the house until Friday if the snow is as bad as they are predicting (12-24inches).


Oh thank you and  be safe. I just came home ready for the next storm.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Maaan I am so in love with carols daughter hair milk. It's so moisturizing and it gave me the best wash and go without having to put it in a puff. I took my twists out in the shower with the detangler. And then shampoos with black soap and conditioned and detangled with honey hemp.
> After I used the milk and sunshine my hair was so nice, big , and clumpy. It even defined my heat damage.


 

I just came back from the mall and they selling Carol's in Macy near the makeup counters. I was surprise.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I can't wait to buy Sade Vonnie.  I don't want it off of itunes though.  i want the actual CD so I have to wait until I can get by target.



It was $9.99 at Best Buy. Yeah I can't get down with the iTunes I need an actual CD too I have more options (IMO) that way.  

My mom is a big fan and through the years I've grown to love her music as well.  This 10yrs between albums though is hard but the music is definitely on point.  My mom is already telling me she wants to see Sade on tour for her birthday present (her Bday isn't til July). And she said no cheap seats either.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> I just came back from the mall and they selling Carol's in Macy near the makeup counters. I was surprise.



My mom had this CD product and I tried it and liked it but didn't know where to get it.  I remember CD products were expensive so I bought SSI Jojoba Hair milk instead.  I may have to go shop my mom's stash before I go buy it though.

Do you think that's all Macy's?  **off to check Macy's website**


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT:  Lamara -- Your Nails are Slammin'.....What Color is that?????



Thanks love! It's OPI DS Original


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

Did anyone else get an e-mail from the Crown Essentials lady ? I only ordered from her once. I believe Brownie & LC ordered from her more than once so maybe you didn't get the e-mail.  I plan to be quite honest with her. I looooooved the olive butter and of course the JBCO but didn't like the other product I think it was the coconut pomade. I also didn't like that she lives cross the bridge in dc yet the shipping was like $7.50. I do see she has some other products now that I may be willing to try though .


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My mom had this CD product and I tried it and liked it but didn't know where to get it. I remember CD products were expensive so I bought SSI Jojoba Hair milk instead. I may have to go shop my mom's stash before I go buy it though.
> 
> Do you think that's all Macy's? **off to check Macy's website**


 
I don't know but Macy's are usually standard for makup, perfume but not for clothes. It was on the backside of Fashionfairs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Did anyone else get an e-mail from the *Crown Essentials lady* ? *I only ordered from her once*. I believe Brownie & LC ordered from her more than once so maybe you didn't get the e-mail. I plan to be quite honest with her. I looooooved the olive butter and of course the *JBCO* but didn't like the other product I think it was the coconut pomade. I also didn't like that she lives cross the bridge in dc yet the shipping was like $7.50. I do see she has some other products now that I may be willing to try though .


 
I've ordered JBCO from her as well once some time ago (didn't receive a recent e-mail from her)  But......With my Order tho', I did receive a _very nice T-Shirt_.

I thought the shipping was high as well but not as 'bad as' Sams.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ladies are we curtailing our spending as much as possible, hmmm!?


 
No I SLIPPED up this month Sorry! 


Head Band $3
Mirror $10
oil free wig spray
bobby pins small
hair pins
Keracare oil sheen
Chi Keratin Mist
2 literes of Ion Clarifying Shampoo
erplexed

Hubby bought me about 20 headbands home yesterday (but I didn't buy those or ask for so many)


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

I went to Sally's today and didn't buy nothin! 

ETA: NO work tomorrow...again!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to make a DC with my Suave Humectant, would that be a good idea? I've got some coconut and tea tree oil I would like to use up. You can never have too many DCs right?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 9, 2010)

no work tomorrow for me!!!! If I didnt have a cold, I would wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Did anyone else get an e-mail from the Crown Essentials lady ? I only ordered from her once. I believe Brownie & LC ordered from her more than once so maybe you didn't get the e-mail. I plan to be quite honest with her. I looooooved the olive butter and of course the JBCO but didn't like the other product I think it was the coconut pomade. I also didn't like that she lives cross the bridge in dc yet the shipping was like $7.50. I do see she has some other products now that I may be willing to try though .


 
I didn't get an email!! 
That olive butter is good.  I have one of her new ones, forgot the name.

Here it is:
Crown Olive Shikaki-Amla Butter Cream - This cream is like butter for an exhilarating ayurvedic blend for your hair you must try this one. Ideal for mositurizing and twists.  You will reach for this one time and time again.  Shea, Aloe and Olive Butters, Monoi de Tahiti, Shakaki and Amla Powder, Jojoba Oil, JBCO, MSM Sulfur, Sweet Almond Oil, burdock root, nettle and olive extracts, Aloe vera gel, vegetable glycerin and fragrance.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Ladies are we curtailing our spending as much as possible, hmmm!?


 
Well, I had been.  I hadn't gotten anything 'new' in a while. I restocked on my Shescentit Avocado and also got Banana Brulee. Just yesterday, I ordered Hairveda MoistPro (I really need a detangler erplexed) and Jessicurl WDT. I think that's it. Not too bad, right?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 9, 2010)

MissVee said:


> I am. I bought the DRC - 28 for $59. I have dropped more on that on hair products and not blinked an eye. I feel so bad for spending that much, so that joint is going back and I am buying something cheaper.
> 
> *No WTF is up with **this **. why is it $140 on sale?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 9, 2010)

im fighting the urge to buy products from MHC.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^^those ingredients suck big time. and people will gladly spend that money. even if i had that  kind of money, which i dont, it wouldnt go to that.

anyway im so sad. i brought an 8oz bottle of oyin honey hemp conditioner with me to co wash my hair daily. i dont think that bottle  is gonna last me one more day lol. i was not trying to be heavy handed but that 8oz bottle doesnt stand a chance with me lmao. so i guess what im gonna have to do is rinse my hair with water one day and then co wash the next, so i can save it.

my hair is still soft from the carols daughter hair milk and sunshine combo. its not as soft as when i use kbb hair milk and unrefined shea butter but its soft enough. also i didnt realize carols daughter hair milk had hold. but it does. my hair is soft but i can feel the hold. i like that.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 9, 2010)

I put myself on a 6 month no-buy challenge and I am 1 month in as of yesterday. I want some Oyin products but i don't want to wait that long, so i checked Curlmart and they don't have half of what I want. So I guess I'm just not meant to have it.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> No I SLIPPED up this month Sorry!
> 
> 
> Head Band $3
> ...


Accessories and tools do not count.  Only count the hair products (poo, condish,etc).



Charzboss said:


> ETA: NO work tomorrow...again!


 


washnset said:


> no work tomorrow for me!!!! If I didnt have a cold, I would wash my hair tomorrow.


I'm off too. It will be a hair day for me.



Brownie518 said:


> I didn't get an email!!
> That olive butter is good.  I have one of her new ones, forgot the name.
> 
> Here it is:
> Crown Olive Shikaki-Amla Butter Cream - This cream is like butter for an exhilarating ayurvedic blend for your hair you must try this one. Ideal for mositurizing and twists. You will reach for this one time and time again. Shea, Aloe and Olive Butters, Monoi de Tahiti, Shakaki and Amla Powder, Jojoba Oil, JBCO, MSM Sulfur, Sweet Almond Oil, burdock root, nettle and olive extracts, Aloe vera gel, vegetable glycerin and fragrance.


That's one of the things I was looking at .


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I put myself on a 6 month no-buy challenge and I am 1 month in as of yesterday. I want some Oyin products but i don't want to wait that long, so i checked Curlmart and they don't have half of what I want. So I guess I'm just not meant to have it.



I just did an updated Oyin review on my youtube 

www.youtube.com/charzboss


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

Great another day off! What happen to the thanks button?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 9, 2010)

The blogs and the ladies at the top are gone too.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just did an updated Oyin review on my youtube
> 
> www.youtube.com/charzboss




Oh dear...erplexed This won't end well.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 9, 2010)

ltown said:


> Great another day off! What happen to the thanks button?




Yeah, I wanted to thank someone and couldnt find the button.  Here I am thinking "Oh please don't tell me I broke this netbook again, not now , not today!"


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> How can anybody sell this snake oil to desperate women and sleep at night?


I read those ingredients like  What in there is worth $140?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 9, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I read those ingredients like  What in there is worth $140?




Plus..its only 4 oz. I could use that in less than a week, if I was being frugal!


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't believe I slept so long on Good Day hairpins.  I am really enjoying BM's bunning challenge.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I can't believe I slept so long on Good Day hairpins.  I am really enjoying BM's bunning challenge.



Damn it where's the Thanks button? 

I had my hair in a bun all day. Boy is it boring LOL I think this is week 2 and I still have 4 months to go. I have two braided ponytails right now.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had THEE most pitiful uncombed bun since Sunday and I really don't care lol! I've really been neglecting my hair lately, but hopefully that'll change when I get my steamer. Should be this week!


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

I love braided ponytails, I wish I could wear them to work.  

It is so annoying that I cannot thank.


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

I really hope I love Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse and Ultra Nourishing Conditioners so I can get gallon sizes. The ingredients are so good!!!!!


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ Me too Charz.  I keep stalking my email for a shipping notice.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Accessories and tools do not count. Only count the hair products (poo, condish,etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah! I am glad that takes off somethings


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I can't believe I slept so long on Good Day hairpins. I am really enjoying BM's bunning challenge.


 
Aren't they in PA it a snow storm hitting them hard too!


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> ^^ Me too Charz.  I keep stalking my email for a shipping notice.




Last time I ordered I did not get a shipping notice 

I can't wait until Qhemet and Shescentit come out with their new DC's.

I really like the Jessicurl, but the Shea Butter Rinse has the BTMS and better ingredients/preservatives. It's 40 bucks cheaper too. And the Jessicurl gallon costs $17.95 to ship! Jasmine's was charging 8 bucks! And I wanna buy "from us"


----------



## mkd (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to buy from us too Charz.  That is part of the reason why I hadn't ordered WDT before.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

The snow, sleet, rain has stopped for now but we are about to get hit with round 2 in a couple hours.  There already looks like 6inches outside and they are still saying 12-20inches with the second wave.

I had planned to wear my twists for 2 weeks but my hair feels "weird" which means it needs to be washed.  Also my twists are flattened out and sad looking.

I'm going to use my Jasmines products today but I need to do a protein treatment so I may use my Joico and Dr. it up


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beemine is having a sale. I don't see any new products well not new to me since I've visited the site quite a bit.

www.beemineproducts.com
Feb 11th 12am-Feb 14 11:59 pm EST 
15% off when you spend $15 or more
Code:  BEEVAL


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

I took out my braided ponytails this morning, fluffed and slapped on a headband. I took a scrunchie with me just in case. I am working till 10:30am today, then I have to run home. Figured I'd bun it up later.

So my stepdaughter looks at me and says 
T: Did you do your hair again?
Me: No. I did it two days ago. Remember when I told you my CHI is broken?
Me: *nervous now* why?
T: Because it looks big and frizzy
Me: Gee thanks jerk

Guess I'll be stopping by ULTA for a flatiron!


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I feel the same way. I would really like to have 5-6 bulk conditioners at hand.
> 
> 1. Oyin Honey Hemp (detangler/Leave-in/DC)
> 2. HV 24/7 Moist (Detangler)
> ...



Update: Not purchasing the Jessicurl, I only wanna support minority owned business.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Update: Not purchasing the Jessicurl, I only wanna support minority owned business.



Where's the Thanks button?!!! 
I hear ya girl. I feel the same way. 
Jessicurl at least likes to give back so I'll give her props for that http://jessicurl.com/Public-Service-p-3.html#maintab=tab4


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Update: Not purchasing the Jessicurl, I only wanna support minority owned business.


 
I support FUBU (for us by us) 95% of the time which is fine with me bc they don't meet all of my hair needs.  They are the first place I go though.


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I support FUBU (for us by us) 95% of the time which is fine with me bc they don't meet all of my hair needs.  They are the first place I go though.



I support nonFUBU with my makeup needs, and hair accessories needs.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah that's with hair products and body products.  Hair accessories and skin products no.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

Char--I am so trying that funk butter.  I've tried two other natural deodorants and they were a no go.  I think product junkie diva (blog and you tube) liked it too.  The honey body wash looks good too. 

I looooooooooooooove Jasmine's body washes.


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Char--I am so trying that funk butter.  I've tried two other natural deodorants and they were a no go.  I think product junkie diva (blog and you tube) liked it too.  The honey body wash looks good too.
> 
> I looooooooooooooove Jasmine's body washes.




It's only 5 bucks too for the funk butter! And you can just mosey on down (up) to the b-more oyin store.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^I would like to try body washes and lotions but a lot of the ingredients and scents are either too powerful or they irritate my sensitive skin.  My skin has done a lot better with my homemade butters.  The Jasmine's souffle has worked well so far


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Char--I am so trying that funk butter.  I've tried two other natural deodorants and they were a no go.  I think product junkie diva (blog and you tube) liked it too.  The honey body wash looks good too.
> 
> *I looooooooooooooove Jasmine's body washes.*



OMG me too! Especially her Foaming Sugar Body Scrub in my favorite scent Birthday Cake. Its divine!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I love the foaming scrubs too. BBW ain't got nothing on Jasmine's.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah I love the foaming scrubs too. BBW ain't got nothing on Jasmine's.



I use the foaming scrub on my face. At first I was scared because my skin can be sensitive sometimes, but it worked very well.

I don't even go in BBW since I started to buy Jasmine's body products. My 20 yr old DD swears by them too. She asked me to place an order on Friday so we can split the shipping costs. By splitting it she means I pay 100% of it LOL


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

On the Jasmine site, you can get 128 ounces of her moisturizers for 70 bucks! huh?


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

I am going to order some jasmine's body products.  I want the foaming scrub.  I don't know what scent I want.  

Charz, I totally feel you on the jessicurl.  I really like buying hair products FUBU too.  I only knew about a very few lines before LHCF.  Miss Jessies (never tried) and Carol's Daughter (which I really dislike).  So glad I found this board.

Oh damn, you can use the foaming scrub on your face, probably ordering it TODAY.  I just need to decide which DC I want to order too, ultra nourishing or avocado and silk.


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

^ get both!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree w/Charz (damn u thanks button!). If you don't want to spend a lot, try the sample size although I must say, considering the shipping costs, I'd just go for the full size 

ETA: I just realized my package may be delayed because she's in PA. I got an email from Meow yesterday saying shipping will be delayed because their building has no power because of the snow storm.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the green tea face scrub from Jasmines and I like it a lot!


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

Charz and Eisani, you are both right.  I should just get both.  I never buy samples because of the shipping costs.  I have not seen anyone talk about the ultra nourishing conditioner.  Have any of you used it?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it okay to wash your hair when you are sick? Along with my injuries from this weekend I now have a sore throat and a double ear infection. 

Should I just wait till next week?


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz and Eisani, you are both right.  I should just get both.  I never buy samples because of the shipping costs.  I have not seen anyone talk about the ultra nourishing conditioner.  Have any of you used it?



I got a sample


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe I will wait for your review.  The ingredients sound GREAT!!!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> Maybe I will wait for your review.  The ingredients sound GREAT!!!!




I know!!!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't spent any money since I have been stuck in the house. I really want that Dudley DRC from bluebeez. Shipping is free over $75... and it's only 50 bucks on sale on the site. I hate paying for shipping....

I would love to make it my 6th conditioner....


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

You have been doing really good Charz.  If you want it, go ahead and get it.  I haven't seen any bad reviews on it.

I hate paying shipping too.  It always amounts to what I could spend on another product.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 10, 2010)

I want the Dudleys too, I'll wait until I get paid to splurge!


----------



## robot. (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, did I ever tell you guys that company wants me to review their products?  This is so exciting. 

I may need to kick off my youtube with a product review.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Is it okay to wash your hair when you are sick? Along with my injuries from this weekend I now have a sore throat and a double ear infection.
> 
> Should I just wait till next week?



OMG I'm so sorry! You must be in so much pain. 
I would say don't wash your hair. If you think it'll make you feel better then do it, but if you can hold off than wait till next week.

I hope you feel better!! 

I went to ULTA today and bought a brand new CHI flatiron. Its hija de la gran puta red (somebody translate that) and its so sexy. I didn't buy anything else because my daughter was practically dragging me out of the store. I flatironed my hair but I didn't like the results. Oh and I believe I'm finally WSL, but why do I still feel bald?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Oh, did I ever tell you guys that company wants me to review their products?  This is so exciting.
> 
> I may need to kick off my youtube with a product review.



Which company?!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Any you guys try Verbena Custom Blends?

They have a buy 2 get one free until V-day


----------



## robot. (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Which company?!!



Tea & Honey Blends. My SIL was in a program with one of the women who started it.


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I'm so sorry! You must be in so much pain.
> I would say don't wash your hair. If you think it'll make you feel better then do it, but if you can hold off than wait till next week.
> 
> I hope you feel better!!
> ...


 Yay BM!!!!!! I can't wait to get there.  If I have not made progress when I go get my trim next month, I am going to be so upset.  I may throw the towel in erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Oh, did I ever tell you guys that company wants me to review their products?  This is so exciting.
> 
> I may need to kick off my youtube with a product review.



Congrats!!  Waiting for the yt launch



BostonMaria said:


> I went to ULTA today and bought a brand new CHI flatiron. Its hija de la gran puta red (somebody translate that) and its so sexy. I didn't buy anything else because my daughter was practically dragging me out of the store. I flatironed my hair but I didn't like the results.* Oh and I believe I'm finally WSL, but why do I still feel bald?*


 
Congrats BM!!  That's such an achievement.  I think this site makes you suffer from hair anorexia even when its down to the floor.

I used my Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse.  I liked the consistency but I think I'll use it more for a leave-in then a cowash.  Detangling was eaiser too and my hair is hard to detail when it comes out of twists. About to apply the Avocado Silk conditioner and follow up with the Detangler.

I used up my Joico Kpak that had separated (I accidentaly put it in storage this summer).  I added some MT and Tea Tree Grapefruit to make it stretch and thicker.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

Vonnie & MKD, I've taken about 20 pictures and until I'm satisfied that it looks and feels WSL I ain't claiming it LOL

BTW I also used the shea butter rinse as a leave-in and not a co-wash. I don't co-wash with any conditioner that doesn't cost less than $1!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 10, 2010)

I have Dudley's DRC 28.  It's good, but I think of it as an emergency only condish.  I can only imagine using it weekly-monthly for someone who uses high heat all year round, and even then I'd follow up with a pure moisture condish for 15+ minutes.
It's a very strong protein.


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Congrats!! Waiting for the yt launch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


BostonMaria said:


> Vonnie & MKD, I've taken about 20 pictures and until I'm satisfied that it looks and feels WSL I ain't claiming it LOL
> 
> BTW I also used the *shea butter rinse* as a leave-in and not a co-wash. I don't co-wash with any conditioner that doesn't cost less than $1!


 
Thanks for the review on the shea butter rinse Vonnie.  I plan to use it as a leave in too.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG I'm so sorry! You must be in so much pain.
> I would say don't wash your hair. If you think it'll make you feel better then do it, but if you can hold off than wait till next week.
> 
> I hope you feel better!!
> ...




Part of me wants to wash it but then I know that with my recent luck I could get even worse.

YAY for reaching  WL:trampolin.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh lawd...if we thought getting some of our favorite handmade products were taking long it's about to get worse. This is from www.essence.com 

http://photos.essence.com/galleries/the_great_growout_part_4#342401

This includes Oyin, Hairveda, Qhemet ( (I get a lot of staples from these companies). Shoot it even includes Jessicurl.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Oh lawd...if we thought getting some of our favorite handmade products were taking long it's about to get worse. This is from www.essence.com
> 
> http://photos.essence.com/galleries/the_great_growout_part_4#342401
> 
> This includes Oyin, Hairveda, Qhemet ( (I get a lot of staples from these companies). Shoot it even includes Jessicurl.




CRAP! Now everyone is gonna jump on the bandwagon. No wonder Curlmart didn't have most of the stuff I wanted!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

im so upset. yall know ive been at work forever right??? anyway i took my twists out on sunday and decided to rock a puff all week. well i forgot my comb so i cant detangle, i get in the hotel all kinds of crazy hours so im too tired to put my hair in braids or twists so its easier in the morning and my hair has been frozen and snowed on 2 days in a row. i really need to get home and deep condition and twists my hair for a week.
i hope when im finally able to detangle my hair doesnt just knot up. ontop of that im out of conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so upset. yall know ive been at work forever right??? anyway i took my twists out on sunday and decided to rock a puff all week. well i forgot my comb so i cant detangle, i get in the hotel all kinds of crazy hours so im too tired to put my hair in braids or twists so its easier in the morning and my hair has been frozen and snowed on 2 days in a row. i really need to get home and deep condition and twists my hair for a week.
> i hope when im finally able to detangle my hair doesnt just knot up. ontop of that im out of conditioner


 
I'm sorry you are going through this but I guess what you can learn from this is that you need an emergency hair kit in your car and at work. I remember reading this on someones blog. I never made one but I will work on it now.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

you know whats funny shay? when i was relaxed i had all kinds of hair things in my purse lol. combs, brushes(i didnt even use brushes when i was relaxed), head bands and scarfs and pins, everything.


----------



## newports (Feb 10, 2010)

i am officially addicted to dr bronner's soap.
vitacost is bout to get a nice order because i'm ordering every single fragrance they have in the 32oz sizes.

i cant wait to cleanse my scalp with it.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I haven't spent any money since I have been stuck in the house. I really want that Dudley DRC from bluebeez. Shipping is free over $75... and it's only 50 bucks on sale on the site. I hate paying for shipping....
> 
> I would love to make it my 6th conditioner....


 
Bluebeez charge to much for everything. I wanted to orders some tea that cost $10 and they were charging $18. Luckly a good friend is going to send me some. Charz you should wait and see if anyone answer your request in the exchange thread.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 10, 2010)

newports said:


> i am officially addicted to dr bronner's soap.
> vitacost is bout to get a nice order because i'm ordering every single fragrance they have in the 32oz sizes.
> 
> i cant wait to cleanse my scalp with it.



Vitaglo are cheaper http://vitaglo.com/dr--bronner-s-magic-soaps.html


----------



## robot. (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Oh lawd...if we thought getting some of our favorite handmade products were taking long it's about to get worse. This is from www.essence.com
> 
> http://photos.essence.com/galleries/the_great_growout_part_4#342401
> 
> This includes Oyin, Hairveda, Qhemet ( (I get a lot of staples from these companies). Shoot it even includes Jessicurl.



This just made me really mad.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

I took pictures of my hair. Don't mind the ends, they look a little crunchy because I kinda neglected my hair last night before going to bed *kanye shrug*  I might have to work from home tomorrow so I will redo my hair in the morning.

Most of my tail is WSL but I still won't claim it. I'll wait till March. I did notice that my ponytail is so much longer than last year.

First pic is of my hair straightened with the CHI 
Second pic is of my ponytail
Third.. I'm back in my boring bun again  My DD just said that it looks like a cinnamon bun


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2010)

ltown said:


> Bluebeez charge to much for everything. I wanted to orders some tea that cost $10 and they were charging $18. Luckly a good friend is going to send me some. Charz you should wait and see if anyone answer your request in the exchange thread.


Is it just me, or do you get insulted by those lil funky a$$ emails w/a 5% off coupon code? 5 percent?! What is that supposed to do???


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen Dudley in BSS around here so is this conditioner not sold in them? When this storm is over and it get clear to drive I'm check the bss near me and see if they carry it.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I took pictures of my hair. Don't mind the ends, they look a little crunchy because I kinda neglected my hair last night before going to bed *kanye shrug*  I might have to work from home tomorrow so I will redo my hair in the morning.
> 
> Most of my tail is WSL but I still won't claim it. I'll wait till March. I did notice that my ponytail is so much longer than last year.
> 
> ...


Your tail is definitely there, but I understand not claiming until March, or at least until more hair is there. I usually don't claim anything until I'm actually past it


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Oh lawd...if we thought getting some of our favorite handmade products were taking long it's about to get worse. This is from www.essence.com
> 
> http://photos.essence.com/galleries/the_great_growout_part_4#342401
> 
> This includes Oyin, Hairveda, Qhemet ( (I get a lot of staples from these companies). Shoot it even includes Jessicurl.



I'm not worried about it. People aren't gonna wanna pay 16 bucks for 8 ounces of AOHC, when they can get some crap from the BSS for cheap.

And unless they have all the other criteria for producing healthy hair i.e. protective styling, low heat, low manipulation, they will not be repurchasing becuase a miracle will not occur.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Oh lawd...if we thought getting some of our favorite handmade products were taking long it's about to get worse. This is from www.essence.com
> 
> http://photos.essence.com/galleries/the_great_growout_part_4#342401
> 
> This includes Oyin, Hairveda, Qhemet ( (I get a lot of staples from these companies). Shoot it even includes Jessicurl.



I'm happy that they are finally getting recognition from Essence, but you ain't never lied about not being able to get products.  I wish they had stayed under the radar only for the availability of products.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not worried about it. People aren't gonna wanna pay 16 bucks for 8 ounces of AOHC, when they can get some crap from the BSS for cheap.
> 
> And unless they have all the other criteria for producing healthy hair i.e. protective styling, low heat, low manipulation, they will not be repurchasing becuase a miracle will not occur.


 i agree. most people want a miracle product. something that will stop the damage and produce long flowing pantene pro v hair in one use.
so im not worried either.

tonight when i get back to the hotel i am going the hop in the shower and drench my hair with water. i have a little bit of honey hemp left so im going to try and detangle with that. then i will saturate my entire head with carols daughter hair milk(the moisture with this is not long lasting at all. for that alone kbb is better but i still like this) and then use sunshine to make big braids. well maybe not big but medium, maybe 10-15 braids all over. and i will keep it like that intil i go home.
when i get home i want to give myself a bentonite clay treatment but im scared it'll loosen my hair. but i might try it anyway, like a mini spa lol. then im going to deep condition forever with a mix of gbp and blue cammomile. i wanted to use kbb hair butter this time around to twists but i think im going to use qhemet again because i like the way it gave me hold, i just wont use that mist until after im finished twisting.


----------



## newports (Feb 10, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Vitaglo are cheaper http://vitaglo.com/dr--bronner-s-magic-soaps.html



thank you for saving me oodles of money


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm not worried about it. People aren't gonna wanna pay 16 bucks for 8 ounces of AOHC, when they can get some crap from the BSS for cheap.
> 
> And unless they have all the other criteria for producing healthy hair i.e. protective styling, low heat, low manipulation, they will not be repurchasing becuase a miracle will not occur.




True. I didn't think about it like that. They will probably try it once and write it off because they dint put enough effort into it. You cant just use a product and expect perfection. You have to put forth some effort.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Vitaglo are cheaper http://vitaglo.com/dr--bronner-s-magic-soaps.html




Ohhhhh. Thank you! I have to invest in more Dr. Bronners since my roommate D-blocked my bottle and used most of it without my permission.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jasmine's is definitely a repurchase for me.  I've just rinsed out the DC and wow my hair is super duper soft yet strong.  I was a little nervous about too much protein since it has SAA and Wheat protein about 5-6 ingredients in but not the case.

I think I can get close to 3 uses (probably 2.5) out of 8oz and I'm heavy handed.  It's a thick conditioner but it distributed well and each strand felt well coated.

I don't know what to do with my hair now thougherplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Ohhhhh. Thank you! I have to invest in more Dr. Bronners since my roommate D-blocked my bottle and used most of it without my permission.


I think I paid this same amount at Vitamin Shoppe for the big bottle if you don't want to ship it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

I just purchased YTC mud conditioner. I cant wait to use it!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> I just purchased YTC mud conditioner. I cant wait to use it!


 this conditioner is a great detangler but it didnt moisturize for me. thanx for reminding me i have another bottle, i will use it this weekend to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> I just purchased *YTC mud conditioner*. I cant wait to use it!


 


chebaby said:


> this conditioner is a great detangler *but it didnt moisturize for me.* thanx for reminding me i have another bottle, i will use it this weekend to detangle.


 
I had both Shampoo & Conditioner very early in my Journey. erplexed 

Immediately sold both on the exchange forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Beemine is having a sale.* I don't see any new products well not new to me since I've visited the site quite a bit.
> 
> www.beemineproducts.com
> Feb 11th 12am-Feb 14 11:59 pm EST
> ...


 
I will be purchasing a Jar of the Lucious Balance Conditioning Cream.

_*thanks Shay*_


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

t, im gonna send you the jar of that cream i have. i have no interest in using it. its only a 2oz though but still...


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Man work is closed tomorrow, and I requested off Friday months ago for a doctor's appt. Monday is Presidents day. Looks like a 11 day weekend for me...


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

I am home watching tv. I look outside at the "blizzard" we received. Ummm schools closed, I didn't get my UPS package over a 1/2 inch of snow?!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2010)

I used my Banana Brulee to cowash today, used Qhemet Amla Nourishing pomade then Afroveda Whipped Gelly I found this morning. It's over half a jar left! I put my hair in a bun after cowashing, brushed thru my pony w/my Denman and applied more amla pomade and jbco to the length, braided and bunned. I haven't done that in forever! I seriously have gotten extra lazy on the hair tip, but doing my hair like this every few days in the past is what kept my ponytail thick and lush, and my ends nice and healthy. I know better! I've been in a lazy rut for over a year now. What's that about??


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I am home watching tv. I look outside at the "blizzard" we received. Ummm schools closed, I didn't get my UPS package over a 1/2 inch of snow?!!



I NEED TO BUY SOMETHING!!!!!! I am dying!!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I am home watching tv. I look outside at the "blizzard" we received. Ummm schools closed, I didn't get my UPS package over a 1/2 inch of snow?!!


 We got slammed last night and all day today. Kids didn't have school and I didn't leave the house even though dad came and plowed the drive. The street is only semi cleared. I keep hearing people get stuck in the curve. All I did was shower and put on new pajamas . Oh we had some ridiculously delicious, fattening nachos and pineapple soda for dinner. It's just that kind of day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I used my Banana Brulee to cowash today, used Qhemet Amla Nourishing pomade then Afroveda Whipped Gelly I found this morning. It's over half a jar left! I put my hair in a bun after cowashing, brushed thru my pony w/my Denman and applied more amla pomade and jbco to the length, braided and bunned. I haven't done that in forever! I seriously have gotten extra lazy on the hair tip, but doing my hair like this every few days in the past is *what kept my ponytail thick and lush, and my ends nice and healthy. I know better! I've been in a lazy rut for over a year now.* What's that about??


 
I'll be glad when I get some "Health & Length" and then I can take it easy for a while and be like:  Oh Yawn.........

_"I'm just so lazy with all this beautiful healthy hair"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *We got slammed last night and all day today. Kids didn't have school* and I didn't leave the house even though dad came and plowed the drive. *The street is only semi cleared*. I keep hearing people get stuck in the curve. All I did was shower and put on new pajamas . Oh we had some ridiculously delicious, fattening nachos and pineapple soda for dinner. It's just that kind of day.


 
So, did we. 

But I am considered "Essential Personnel".....don't ask me why.......

So, I had to go in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Man work is closed tomorrow,* and I requested off Friday months ago for a doctor's appt. Monday is Presidents day. *Looks like a 11 day weekend for me.*..


 
Girl.................That is Beautiful!   I wish it were Me. 

11 Days....I'd be Beside Myself with Glee!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Man work is closed tomorrow, and I requested off Friday months ago for a doctor's appt. Monday is Presidents day. Looks like *a 11 day weekend for me*...




I would love that!!!!!! Can we trade?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> t, im gonna send you the jar of that cream i have. i have no interest in using it. *its only a 2oz though but still*...


 
Thanks Che!  I can offer you 2 oz of the Afroveda Cocolatte?


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.................That is Beautiful!   I wish it were Me.
> 
> 11 Days....I'd be Beside Myself with Glee!





natura87 said:


> I would love that!!!!!! Can we trade?



I'm grateful that I get this time off. But I don't mind going to work, I love my job. I hate that I can't go anywhere and enjoy my time off. David has to write some book or something so he is busy even though we live together.

All I am doing is surfing the web, and I could do that at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm grateful that I get this time off. But I don't mind going to work, I love my job. I hate that I can't go anywhere and enjoy my time off. David has to write some book or something so he is busy even though we live together.
> 
> *All I am doing is surfing the web, and I could do that at work.*


 
And...........Stay up Late.  Stay in Bed Late.  Not have to think about 'what to put on' and 'Brave the Elements'.

I'd take 5 of your 11 days...........

_@bolded......aaahhhh the life of a government employee_


----------



## natura87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm grateful that I get this time off. But I don't mind going to work, I love my job. I hate that I can't go anywhere and enjoy my time off. David has to write some book or something so he is busy even though we live together.
> 
> All I am doing is surfing the web, and I could do that at work.



I just wanna get away from school right now...and 11 days of nothing that's some kinda wonderful!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

natura87 said:


> ...and 11 days of nothing that's some kinda wonderful!!!


 
I Agree.


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I may get David to buy me some Verbena Custom Blends for V-Day. They have that buy 2 get 1 promotion. Do you think it will be worth it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I think I may get David to buy me some Verbena Custom Blends for V-Day. They have that buy 2 get 1 promotion. *Do you think it will be worth it?*


 
Sounds like a nice gift, but I've never looked at the Product.

If that's something you want:  Then absolutely.  YES!


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like a nice gift, but I've never looked at the Product.
> 
> If that's something you want:  Then absolutely.  YES!




http://www.etsy.com/shop/Verbenacustomblends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Verbenacustomblends


 


    OMG!

They look & sound totally Decadent!  They look Beautiful.  And.....edible.  

And the names of the fragrances sound Absolutely Delicious.

Yeah......You gotta get them.  Especially for Valentine's Day


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OMG!
> 
> They look & sound totally Decadent!  They look Beautiful.  And.....edible.
> 
> ...



I'd knew you'd be pulling for me! It's buy 2 get 1 free of equal or lessor value!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'd knew you'd be pulling for me! It's buy 2 get 1 free of equal or lessor value!!!


 
They really appeal to the visual senses.  They look soooooo Purty!

Like you can just reach through the Screen and stick your finger in them.

What fragrances are you thinking of getting???


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Che! I can offer you 2 oz of the Afroveda Cocolatte?


 awww cool. i was just thinking about some nice twists i had with the cocolatte. see how things work out?


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

Charz, please report back on the verbana custom blends.  I almost went nuts ordering stuff there for Christmas but I went with soaps and butters and HV instead.  They look amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *awww cool.* i was just thinking about some nice twists i had with the cocolatte. see how things work out?


 
Okay.  It's Yours......

_*goes off to box it up*_


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

is VCB FUBU or no? I thought it was yt owned but maybe Im wrong.


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> is VCB FUBU or no? I thought it was yt owned but maybe Im wrong.


 Nah, she's yt WNS, that is why I went with HV at Christmas.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 10, 2010)

Eisani said:


> It was either texasnaturalsupply.com or camdengrey.com
> 
> 
> 
> BM's first two sentences summed things up quite nicely  Actually, I've been making my own *shampoos, conditioners, rinses, scalp oils and body butters off and on for 2 years now. I sell to local people I know, but that's it. I'm not interested in opening an online store or anything*.


 
Nah - me either.... I just want it to work for me. I have been doing it for about 4 years now.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

I finished an Amala shampoo and I have one back up.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

from HV? if so, how do you like it? I love it!



Shay72 said:


> I finished an Amala shampoo and I have one back up.


----------



## robot. (Feb 10, 2010)

Almost five weeks in these braids. I don't think I'm gonna be able to make my goal, though.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> from HV? if so, how do you like it? I love it!


 
Yep, I love it too.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I think I may get David to buy me some Verbena Custom Blends for V-Day. They have that buy 2 get 1 promotion. Do you think it will be worth it?



Please let me know if you end up liking it. The presentation alone is beautiful. To me this is porn 

I could stare at this and drool all day


----------



## robot. (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd try to eat that too.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

I love VCB. She sent me a sample of her Cinnamon bun scent (or something close to that) and it gave me a small red burning rash on my arm and leg. Other than that...everything was good!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

ok i almost forgot im waiting on a hairveda order from like 3 weeks ago. aint no sale going on. aint no email stating problems so whats up with that.
now i will scratch them off my list before i do kbb. im just saying.


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> I love VCB. She sent me a sample of her Cinnamon bun scent (or something close to that) and it gave me a small red burning rash on my arm and leg. Other than that...everything was good!


  Do you think the fragrance was too strong?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

Eisani I found a way to claim WSL without growing another inch LOL


----------



## mkd (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok i almost forgot im waiting on a hairveda order from like 3 weeks ago. aint no sale going on. aint no email stating problems so whats up with that.
> now i will scratch them off my list before i do kbb. im just saying.


 What did you get Che?


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok i almost forgot im waiting on a hairveda order from like 3 weeks ago. aint no sale going on. aint no email stating problems so whats up with that.
> now i will scratch them off my list before i do kbb. im just saying.




I got an email. Look on the homepage. They are snowed in.


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Charzboss





All orders placed on January 19- Feb 9 are packaged and ready to ship.



ThePostal Service has been suspended for the time being & we are not able to navigate the roads (even with our Monster SUV). We thank you for your patience.



We assure you that your package will ship once we are able to make it to the Post Office.





Please give us about 5-7 business days to get all packages to the Post Office. As always, if you have concerns, we are here for you.





Please email us [email protected] for a call back if you would like to speak with us about your order. Please leave your number in the message and I will try to get to you within 24 hours of your email. Again, our electricity is unreliable, however, I will make all attempts to connect with you and give you more information about your package. Thank you for shopping at HairVeda!

http://www.hairveda.net/

To unsubscribe from these mailings, click here: Please unsubscribe me


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok i almost forgot im waiting on a hairveda order from like 3 weeks ago. aint no sale going on. aint no email stating problems so whats up with that.
> now i will scratch them off my list before i do kbb. im just saying.



I got this email from them today:

All orders placed on January 19- Feb 9 are packaged and ready to ship. 

ThePostal Service has been suspended for the time being & we are not able to navigate the roads (even with our Monster SUV). We thank you for your patience. 

We assure you that your package will ship once we are able to make it to the Post Office. 

 Please give us about 5-7 business days to get all packages to the Post Office. As always, if you have concerns, we are here for you. 

 Please email us [email protected] for a call back if you would like to speak with us about your order. Please leave your number in the message and I will try to get to you within 24 hours of your email. Again, our electricity is unreliable, however, I will make all attempts to connect with you and give you more information about your package. Thank you for shopping at HairVeda! 

http://www.hairveda.net/


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

thats cool. except i ordered maybe a week before the 19th i think. and i didnt get an email.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe that was it. 



mkd said:


> Do you think the fragrance was too strong?


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats cool. except i ordered maybe a week before the 19th i think. and i didnt get an email.



Well thats wack. Give them a piece of your mind!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> What did you get Che?


 the new whipped cream (which i dont even want lol) the moist 24/7 and the amala cream rinse. i might sell the whipped cream when it comes.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

There's always a reason why its late. God forbid you complain or people will stab you with a hair toy LOL

I loved her products, but I just stopped buying because of this reason.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

honestly i made a purchase because i was bored lmao. i stopped being interested in hairveda a long time ago. i love the cocasta oil but i hardly use that anymore. and the almond glaze can be replaced with oyin pomade or kbb hair butter. and none of those have a bunch of wax. so yea.....hairveda off the list. man i could have used that money for some kbb. dont be surprised to see those products on the exchange board for some kbb milk lmao.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 10, 2010)

Same here BM. I love their product but my emails were never answered and something always ends up happening. No more HV purchases for me.



BostonMaria said:


> There's always a reason why its late. God forbid you complain or people will stab you with a hair toy LOL
> 
> I loved her products, but I just stopped buying because of this reason.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know why I got the email from HV when I haven't ordered since BF.  

I think that's why I haven't been able to keep my twists in for longer than a week (other than my scalp issues) the beeswax is too heavy.  I've never been a fan of beeswax in general


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

this is about to be the craziest thing ive ever said. so last night in the hotel i remember hearing something. so i lift my head up and i see my door open but there is a wall there so i couldnt see who opened the door. i guess i went back to sleep after that. i forgot all about it until i was ust talking to another co worker who said that last night in his hotel room a white man came out of his bathroom and sat in his chair.


----------



## Charz (Feb 10, 2010)

Apparently Anita Grant is working on getting her products sold stateside at a retail location. Please let it be dc, bmore or nyc!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

charz i still have the anita grant with your name on it lol. we just never see each other. you want me to mail it to you?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> this is about to be the craziest thing ive ever said. so last night in the hotel i remember hearing something. so i lift my head up and i see my door open but there is a wall there so i couldnt see who opened the door. i guess i went back to sleep after that. i forgot all about it until i was ust talking to another co worker who said that last night in his hotel room a white man came out of his bathroom and sat in his chair.



What the hell? And then what happened? Was it a ghost or something? erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Feb 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> What the hell? And then what happened? Was it a ghost or something? erplexed


 i guess it was a ghost. the guy isnt sleeping in his hotel anymore . he was like "fug it, i'll sleep right here in this uncomfortable chair but im not going back to the room".

also i forgot to say the co worker said he yelled out "how the  hell did you get in here?". i was cracking up when he told me that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is one crazy story Che.  Hope tonight is better for you.

The ghost at my job is named Twiggy.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i guess it was a ghost. the guy isnt sleeping in his hotel anymore . he was like "fug it, i'll sleep right here in this uncomfortable chair but im not going back to the room".
> 
> also i forgot to say the co worker said he yelled out "how the  hell did you get in here?". i was cracking up when he told me that.



I would've rebuked that thing LMAO Called Jesus to come help me 
That's pretty scary!!! I would've slept in my damn car. What hotel is this so I can avoid it?  You guys need to call Ghost Busters.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Eisani I found a way to claim WSL without growing another inch LOL


You know you wouldn't be the first around here to do it lol! 

Charz, you must have seen me bump that vendor review thread about VC.  I don't know how I ran across it last nite while on my Etsy escapade, but I'm taking the dive. I friended her on FB last nite as well. We have the same bday so it kinda makes me already like her


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> There's always a reason why its late. God forbid you complain or people will stab you with a hair toy LOL
> 
> I loved her products, but I just stopped buying because of this reason.


 

I did not have a problem with hair veda ( I have not bought anything in years) But - other Companies ( Oyin, others) Take forever. I really got tired of waiting 3 weeks. So I have given up on most companies. I still order from Qhemet... But when I do I order 4 jars of Amla olive heavy cream......=) and then I don't need anything for about a year.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats cool. except i ordered maybe a week before the 19th i think. and i didnt get an email.


 
Oh that sad  and you know they are in Maryland so the snow storm will really delay everything.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> You know you wouldn't be the first around here to do it lol!
> 
> Charz, you must have seen me bump that vendor review thread about VC.  I don't know how I ran across it last nite while on my Etsy escapade, but I'm taking the dive. I friended her on FB last nite as well. We have the same bday so it kinda makes me already like her




I'm her friend too. What are you buying?


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY COUPON CODES FROM BLUEBEEZ.COM?

Thanks


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm her friend too. What are you buying?


Wellllll 

I haven't placed my order yet, I'll probably do it today or tomorrow, but I want Whipped Body Frosting, Whipped Yogurt Cream, Whipped Cream soap, and some of the bar soaps. The soaps are so cute! I'd never use them, just sit them out in the bathroom for looks and scent.

 Did you see she's coming out w/a solid poo bar? I'm still leary of the hair products, but I may try a conditioner just because. The scents I want are pink sugar coconut cream, lemon sugar marshmallow cupcake, raspberry zinger/dark chocolate, caramel apple/dark chocolate , strawberry banana coconut marshmallow fluff  Cinnamon sugared vanilla pear sounds nice too. I wonder how complex the scents really are, they sure are wordy!


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

^ I really wanna try the body cream washes in:

CREAMY LEMON CURD AND RASPBERRIES SUGARED PIE CRUST TART 

Pink Sugar

CINNAMON BANANA NUT BREAD WITH BUTTERCREAM FROSTING

JUICY SUGARED STRAWBERRY TOPPED BANANA CREAM AND COCONUT CAKE

HONEYSUCKLE, JASMINE AND ARABIAN SANDALWOOD

DOUBLE VANILLA BUTTERCREAM CAKE FROSTING


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I'm her friend too. What are you buying?


 Just went through my email and don't see a recent one. Now watch as soon as you order, they'll send one 

Just got my shipping notice for Nunu+Love naturals. Just waiting on Jasmine's now.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ I really wanna try the body cream washes in:
> 
> CREAMY LEMON CURD AND RASPBERRIES SUGARED PIE CRUST TART
> 
> ...


I looked @ the bolded but honeysuckle kind of turns me off. I'd love to smell the arabian sandalwood paired with something else! I want one of the lemon curd scents as well, just not sure which one yet. Everything sounds so delicious!


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

^ I think I will wait to buy the Dudley's. I still have 4 ounces of pure keratin. 

I really want the Verbena especially cuz of the crazy sale!

I don't think I will get any of the lotions cuz they are only 5.6 ounces and I am heavy handed.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I looked @ the bolded but honeysuckle kind of turns me off. I'd love to smell the arabian sandalwood paired with something else! I want one of the lemon curd scents as well, just not sure which one yet. Everything sounds so delicious!



I was getting that for David, since he's payin he wanted something too.  I only can spend 100 bucks...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Wellllll
> 
> I haven't placed my order yet, I'll probably do it today or tomorrow, but I want Whipped Body Frosting, Whipped Yogurt Cream, Whipped Cream soap, and some of the bar soaps. The soaps are so cute! I'd never use them, just sit them out in the bathroom for looks and scent.
> 
> Did you see she's coming out w/a solid poo bar? I'm still leary of the hair products, but I may try a conditioner just because. The scents I want are pink sugar coconut cream, lemon sugar marshmallow cupcake, raspberry zinger/dark chocolate, caramel apple/dark chocolate , strawberry banana coconut marshmallow fluff  Cinnamon sugared vanilla pear sounds nice too. I wonder how complex the scents really are, they sure are wordy!


 
I can't wait to hear your reviews and hope they look as good as they do  online. I can't use the body products but the hair products do look yummy.


----------



## mkd (Feb 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i guess it was a ghost. the guy isnt sleeping in his hotel anymore . he was like "fug it, i'll sleep right here in this uncomfortable chair but im not going back to the room".
> 
> also i forgot to say the co worker said he yelled out "how *the hell did you get in here?".* i was cracking up when he told me that.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Just went through my email and don't see a recent one. Now watch as soon as you order, they'll send one
> 
> Just got my shipping notice for Nunu+Love naturals. Just waiting on Jasmine's now.



When did you order the Jasmines? Does she send shipping notifications?


----------



## mkd (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't wait for you guys to get your stuff from VC,  can you post actual pictures so I can see if they are as pretty as they look online.  They are beautiful like you could eat them.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanna get that balm from boundless tresses, but I am going to wait for a sale


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> When did you order the Jasmines? Does she send shipping notifications?



I don't think she does.  When I ordered last month it just arrived.  No notice or anything.  I think it took about a week but with her being up here in Philly I doubt she'll be mailing anything until the weekend.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I wanna get that balm from boundless tresses, but I am going to wait for a sale


 

I do too and really thought she would give us a standing discount since she is a member here


----------



## newports (Feb 11, 2010)

i think i might buy a case of JBCO when sams247 restock.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I don't think she does.  When I ordered last month it just arrived.  No notice or anything.  I think it took about a week but with her being up here in Philly I doubt she'll be mailing anything until the weekend.



How long have ya'll been snowed in? I ordered on the 6th.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 11, 2010)

I always receive a shipping confirmation when I order from Jasmines.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

My order from Camden Grey should be arriving any minute now. I can hardly wait!  I haven't used avocado butter in a while and I'm looking forward to using it again. I'm not going to purchase any new products for a few months.

I love this thread but I noticed that I'm almost back to my PJ ways because of all the awesome reviews LOL  So I'll just try to read but refrain from purchasing anything new. God knows I don't need anything new anyway. 

Oh I cut about an inch of hair in the back this morning. I need to start getting rid of these layers. I cut about an inch back in December.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

*Yay! Davies got me (and him ):*

THIS LISTING IS FOR 6 WHIPPED CREAM SOAPS IN THE FOLLOWING FRAGRANCES;

CREAMY FRESH LEMON CURD AND SUGARED RASPBERRIES IN A SUGARY PIE CRUST TART

PINK SUGAR ( AQUOLINA TYPE)

CINNAMON BANANA NUT BREAD WITH BUTTERCREAM FROSTING

JUICY SUGARED STRAWBERRY TOPPED BANANA CREAM AND COCONUT CAKE

HONEYSUCKLE, JASMINE AND ARABIAN SANDALWOOD

DOUBLE VANILLA BUTTERCREAM CAKE FROSTING


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I am gonna get that Dudleys*! Guess I'm gonna eat pb and j & tuna fish sandwiches all next week for lunch!



What is that?

I'm watching the Maury Show right now. why do these people always refer to him as "Murry" ahahaha


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> What is that?
> 
> I'm watching the Maury Show right now. why do these people always refer to him as "Murry" ahahaha




Good ole Murray....lol

 It's prolly the strongest protein treatment avail, more powerful then aphogee. I am gonna wait on purchasing it, even though I want it now!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> How long have ya'll been snowed in? I ordered on the 6th.


 
We got hit hard last Friday-Saturday with over 2 feet and then Tues-Wednesday with another 2 feet.  The streets in Philly aren't always plowed well so I know it would be hard to get around.  Maybe you can ask her when to expect shipment.


----------



## robot. (Feb 11, 2010)

I love Hello Sugar! So delicious! I wish I could buy more! I'll just have to be happy with three.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> We got hit hard last Friday-Saturday with over 2 feet and then Tues-Wednesday with another 2 feet.  The streets in Philly aren't always plowed well so I know it would be hard to get around.  Maybe you can ask her when to expect shipment.



I did


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Yay! Davies got me (and him ):*
> 
> THIS LISTING IS FOR 6 WHIPPED CREAM SOAPS IN THE FOLLOWING FRAGRANCES;
> 
> ...


 
Did you get the buy 2 get 1 free deal?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

This support group have the wrong name, although we are PJ I've notice that the products used here are high quality. It's helping me reevaluate some of my cheapies products that I used during my transition and now are not working since I'm natural. thanks ladies!


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> Did you get the buy 2 get 1 free deal?



Yup so I got 2 of em for free!


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> This support group have the wrong name, although we are PJ I've notice that the products used here are high quality. It's helping me reevaluate some of my cheapies products that I used during my transition and now are not working since I'm natural. thanks ladies!



Yeah, allot of us in this thread use high quality natural products, high end salon products/tools or they take quality into their own hands and make their own products!

I am such a believer that SOMETIMES you get what you pay for. If I am gonna spend big bucks I want the quality and ingredients of my products to be off the hook! No fillers!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

We were expecting a blizzard yesterday. We BARELY got an inch. 
Its all good! I hate snow anyway.


----------



## Lola Laughs (Feb 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> This support group have the wrong name, although we are PJ I've notice that the products used here are *high quality*. It's helping me reevaluate some of my *cheapies products* that I used during my transition and now are not working since I'm natural. thanks ladies!


 
I have found a [hopefully] high-quality cheapie: Everyday Shea Moisturizing Conditioner (http://wholefood.com/products/588).  Picked up a 32 oz big bottle just now at Whole Foods for $9.99.  

*Ingredients*: Aqueous Shea Leaf (Butyrospermum parkii) Extract, Handcrafted Shea (Butyrospermum parkii) Butter*, Cetyl Alchol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Emulsifying Wax, Palm Stearic Acid, Lavender Essential Oil, Phenoxyethanol, Potassium Sorbate, Citric Acid. *Certified Fair Trade Ingredient

Now I am quite loyal to Trader Joes Noursish Spa (another good cheapie), but I am going to give this a try on Sunday.  Anyone every used it?


----------



## Cxshortie (Feb 11, 2010)

I just found a bottle of Surge 14 in my closet, it feels like its half solid, does that mean that its bad?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm in denial that I have to go to work for 1 day. I do have Mon & Tues off so I can't complain too much. If I didn't need to reconcile my credit card I would not go in. Oh yeah I do have a 8 minute commute too .

I've been back n forth on buying Beemine. I do want to compare her serum vs. Claudies, try curly butter, and her avocado condish is way thicker than the one I made. I still don't know. We'll see. Or I might do a vitacost or tns order....


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> When did you order the Jasmines? Does she send shipping notifications?


I ordered Jasmine's the same day as Nunu, on the 6th. Uh, I can't say I remember getting shipping notices from Jasmines. I've never paid any attention .


----------



## robot. (Feb 11, 2010)

too many colors? 

http://www.youtube.com/user/curlyxPOP

I want to have a nice BG.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 11, 2010)

tonight Im pre-poo with VF, shampoo-ing with amala shampoo from HV, HV protein treatment, DC with AE garlic treatment (it will be finished after this), Jasmine's shea butter rinse (it will be finished after this) and using yes to carrots conditioner.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 11, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Please let me know if you end up liking it. The presentation alone is beautiful. To me this is porn
> 
> I could stare at this and drool all day




I want this!

I have been doing good so far on my self imposed NoBuy...but i just wanna buy something. Should I allow myself the occasional slip up as long as I use up 2 of something?


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I ordered Jasmine's the same day as Nunu, on the 6th. Uh, I can't say I remember getting shipping notices from Jasmines. I've never paid any attention .



Dana replied so fast! She says my stuff is ready to ship, she is just snowed in. I ordered on the 6th as well.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I want this!
> 
> I have been doing good so far on my self imposed NoBuy...but i just wanna buy something. Should I allow myself the occasional slip up as long as I use up 2 of something?



Girl if you are gonna try anything from her, try it before valentines day. You can't beat buy 2 get one free!

If not CLOSE the browser screen and flee!!


----------



## mkd (Feb 11, 2010)

Whoo hoo, my hair toys from quecraft came today. They are at my mom's house!!!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> Whoo hoo, my hair toys from quecraft came today. They are at my mom's house!!!!



I look forward to the day that my hair is long like yours that I can use hair toys without looking like a HAM lol.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I look forward to the day that my hair is long like yours that I can use hair toys without looking like a HAM lol.


 
You have enough hair Charzboss, maybe smaller toys.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> You have enough hair Charzboss, maybe smaller toys.





Aww thanks  for enabling me


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2010)

ok the snow is finally melting, fast too. im almost tempted to go home tonight JUST so  i can treat my hair right. my poor hair aint used to this crap

i cant wait to get my hands on that jar of qhemet heavy cream. my hair will be in twists so freaking fast, and they will stay that way.
i finished my bottle of honey hemp and my bottle of carols daughter hair milk should be gone in the next 2 days if i keep using it. it wont be a repurchase soon because i go through it so fast. it reminds me of AO conditioners the way it just dissapears in your hair. so i keep using more and more to make sure my hair is coated.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok the snow is finally melting, fast too. im almost tempted to go home tonight JUST so  i can treat my hair right. my poor hair aint used to this crap
> 
> i cant wait to get my hands on that jar of qhemet heavy cream. my hair will be in twists so freaking fast, and they will stay that way.
> i finished my bottle of honey hemp and my bottle of carols daughter hair milk should be gone in the next 2 days if i keep using it. it wont be a repurchase soon because i go through it so fast. it reminds me of AO conditioners the way it just dissapears in your hair. so i keep using more and more to make sure my hair is coated.




Dang girl! How long would it take you to get through 32 ounces of Oyin Honey Hemp? We have to meet up again. Me you robot and SHAY .

I have some KBB hair milk with ur name on it


----------



## robot. (Feb 11, 2010)

Charz and Che, it'll be nice to see you again! Shay too. 

I'm banding together my girls now so we can make the trip to the expo. I hope everyone's spring breaks sync up!


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Charz and Che, it'll be nice to see you again! Shay too.
> 
> I'm banding together my girls now so we can make the trip to the expo. I hope everyone's spring breaks sync up!



I'll be there with David, maybe even both days.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 11, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> too many colors?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/curlyxPOP
> 
> I want to have a nice BG.


I don't see anything wrong with the color scheme 

Erm, I'm craving some Oyin, just not feeling the 2 week wait right now. Why can't anyone make goodies in Detroit? Oh forgot, 27 piece WEAVE capital .


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya'll know I ain't coming that's why ya'll using  and .

I'm happy the snow is melting fast. Less to clean in the morning before work.  It is nearly gone off my car.

I bought the BeeMine after all.


----------



## robot. (Feb 11, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the color scheme
> 
> Erm, I'm craving some Oyin, just not feeling the 2 week wait right now. Why can't anyone make goodies in Detroit? Oh forgot, 27 piece WEAVE capital .



i changed it since i first posted it. girl, that first one was all over the place.  thank you!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

I got my butters today! The avocado and coffee butters feel awesome! Can't believe I waited this long to order it. I absolutely love the smell and feel of the coffee butter.

I laughed when I saw the 4 pounds of conditioner LOL it was HUGE. I'm gonna have fun making stuff this weekend. I can hardly wait to get my fragrance oils.

I got a butter mix (not sure what's in it) that feels real good on my skin. It smells and looks kinda like Afroveda Cocolatte, but it only cost me like $7 for one pound. I'm going to use it on my face and maybe my hair too.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Dang girl! How long would it take you to get through 32 ounces of Oyin Honey Hemp? We have to meet up again. Me you robot and SHAY .
> 
> I have some KBB hair milk with ur name on it


 girl i had a 32oz bottle that lasted a long while, but only because i was afraid to use it all up so i used it maybe once a month. but i love it too much so i have been using my bottles all the time now. i have 1 8oz and 1 16oz left. but the 16oz has been used a couple of times. that stuff is amazing at detangling and moisturizing. if i ever did a hard core protein i would use this after.
oh and yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!! at the kbb hair milk.
we really do have to meet up again.


ROBOTxcore said:


> Charz and Che, it'll be nice to see you again! Shay too.
> 
> I'm banding together my girls now so we can make the trip to the expo. I hope everyone's spring breaks sync up!


 are you talking about the atlanta thing? i want to go so bad but the only person i would be able to go with is dwight and i dont know if he will have those days off. my "friends" are always broke and i dont have time to help grown *** people budget money


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl i had a 32oz bottle that lasted a long while, but only because i was afraid to use it all up so i used it maybe once a month. but i love it too much so i have been using my bottles all the time now. i have 1 8oz and 1 16oz left. but the 16oz has been used a couple of times. that stuff is amazing at detangling and moisturizing. if i ever did a hard core protein i would use this after.
> oh and yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!! at the kbb hair milk.
> we really do have to meet up again.
> 
> are you talking about the atlanta thing? i want to go so bad but the only person i would be able to go with is dwight and i dont know if he will have those days off. my "friends" are always broke and i dont have time to help grown *** people budget money



There is one for Baltimore on the 22 and 23


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2010)

dangit, i work on week days. let me see if i can find a link to get more info.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> dangit, i work on week days. let me see if i can find a link to get more info.




It's in March, sat and sun.


http://www.baltimorenaturalhaircaree...he Show.html


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2010)

oh its march 20-23 or something like that. i think i can make that.


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

I got some hair toys from QUE. David said it could be the other half of my V-Day present, since I only spent 50 bucks at Verbena Blends. He got himself a pendent too 

Seller: quecraft
Item: EXQUISITE QueCraft ORGANIC HORN Hair Barrette / Pin HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
Transaction ID: 25329996
Item price: $9.95
Shipping cost: $0.00

Item: EXQUISITE  Quecraft ORGANIC HORN Hair Barrette / Pin  HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
Transaction ID: 25329995
Item price: $7.95
Shipping cost: $0.00

Item: YING and  YANG QueCraft ORGANIC SHELL Pendant HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
Transaction ID: 25329994
Item price: $8.95
Shipping cost: $0.00

Item: LEAF  Quecraft ORGANIC HORN Hair Stick HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
Transaction ID: 25329993
Item price: $7.95
Shipping cost: $0.00

Item: LEAF QueCraft Organic HORN Barrette / Pin  HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
Transaction ID: 25329992
Item price: $7.95
Shipping cost: $0.00

Item: STARS QueCraft ORGANIC HORN Hairpin HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
Transaction ID: 25329991
Item price: $7.95
Shipping cost: $2.99


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

Just ordered 3 bottles of JBCO, Avocado and Shea Butter and Shea Butter oil from Sheabutter Cottage, so looking forward to trying the Shea Butter. I am just so heavy handed on the JBCO!!

Stay safe in the cold weather over in the US.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, have fun at the afro hair show those going , I am sure in the UK one that took place was sponsored by the pink oil company....


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi ladies!  
I've been good this month, I haven't bought anything. Thanks to my sister, my AO white camelia is done! she finished the last bit yesterday! yay!  Now I want to place an order at lotioncrafter for the first time ever. I want silk amino acids. I want to add them to my conditioner.  
Anything else that is a must have from there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Hi ladies!
> I've been good this month, I haven't bought anything. Thanks to my sister, my AO white camelia is done! she finished the last bit yesterday! yay! Now* I want to place an order at lotioncrafter* for the first time ever. I want silk amino acids. I want to add them to my conditioner.
> Anything else that is a must have from there?


 
You may want to look at (and research in the Threads Honeyquat which is a good Humectant) and Panthenol.  I also purchased Wheat & Oat Protein from them.

Alot of the Ladies have been adding BTMS (so that's a thought too).  I hung up my Mixtress Apron Strings.


----------



## mkd (Feb 11, 2010)

Charz, I think I am going to order some more stuff from Quecraft if I like these.  I am going to play with them when my kids go to bed.  They are very pretty and cheap.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw a 32oz EO conditioner in Lavender and Aloe for 8.99 at TJ Maxx today.

I want it, don't need it but its so BIG....and its _lavender.




_


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2010)

i hate the smell of lavender lol. just thought id put that out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking forward to tommorrow's "Hair Day" I keep toggling between Friday & Saturday.  By Friday, I am so ready to Co-Wash etc......

I am also hoping to use up a couple of things.........so we'll see?   Even though I am getting rid of stuff *slowly* it still takes a minute because I only do my hair once a week.

If I phony-bun this summer, I will do it twice a week to remove gel, serum build-up etc....but I haven't decided what I'm going to do for the summer.  I may try a Half-Wig.

Whatever I do, it will more than likely be a PS.erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got some hair toys from QUE. David said it could be the other half of my V-Day present, since I only spent 50 bucks at Verbena Blends. He got himself a pendent too
> 
> Seller: quecraft
> Item: EXQUISITE QueCraft ORGANIC HORN Hair Barrette / Pin HANDMADE (quantity: 1)
> ...


 
Wow that David is a sweetie buying you products! Most men give you


----------



## Charz (Feb 11, 2010)

ltown said:


> Wow that David is a sweetie buying you products! Most men give you



He rather me tell him what to get me then me giving the side-eye over some crap I don't want.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 11, 2010)

MKD, I got your jar today in the mail. It's already filled, I just need to mail it this weekend, I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## mkd (Feb 11, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> MKD, I got your jar today in the mail. It's already filled, I just need to mail it this weekend, I'll let you know when I do.


 Thanks Lamara :blowkiss:I didn't have any containers so I had to buy the cheapest gel I could find just for its jar.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 11, 2010)

im done with my AE garlic treatment (it took MONTHS to finish it) and Im done with my shea butter rinse from Jasmines. Both will be repurchases.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 11, 2010)

has anyone ever tried aubrey organics blue camomile conditioner?


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You may want to look at (and research in the Threads Honeyquat which is a good Humectant) and Panthenol.  I also purchased Wheat & Oat Protein from them.
> 
> Alot of the Ladies have been adding BTMS (so that's a thought too).  I hung up my Mixtress Apron Strings.



hmmmm I'm eyeing the honeyquat.

do you use saa though?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 11, 2010)

I hate protective styles, I really do. I cant play with my hair, I cant wash it as much as I want to. It is torture.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 11, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I hate protective styles, I really do. I cant play with my hair, I cant wash it as much as I want to. It is torture.



I hate it too but I can tell the difference in my hair when I don't do it. It's a necessary evil LOL are you going to take out your braids?


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 12, 2010)

do you ladies avoid honeyquat in winter like some people avoid glycerin in winter?
like do they have the same properties? can honeyquat dry your hair out in winter?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My order from Camden Grey should be arriving any minute now. I can hardly wait! I haven't used avocado butter in a while and I'm looking forward to using it again. I'm not going to purchase any new products for a few months.
> 
> I love this thread but I noticed that I'm almost back to my PJ ways because of all the awesome reviews LOL So I'll just try to read but refrain from purchasing anything new. God knows I don't need anything new anyway.
> 
> Oh I cut about an inch of hair in the back this morning. I need to start getting rid of these layers. I cut about an inch back in December.


 

Yeah, I joined this thread because I thought it was about NOT buying stuff.....

I guess I am incorrect in this assumption!!!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl if you are gonna try anything from her, try it before valentines day. You can't beat buy 2 get one free!
> 
> If not CLOSE the browser screen and flee!!


Charz, there wasn't a limit on the buy 2, get 1 was there? Just checkin...


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Charz, there wasn't a limit on the buy 2, get 1 was there? Just checkin...




NOPE!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 12, 2010)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Yeah, I joined this thread because I thought it was about NOT buying stuff.....
> 
> I guess I am incorrect in this assumption!!!!



If you go back maybe 50 pages  you will see me say something like hanging out here is like holding an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting at a bar


----------



## Eisani (Feb 12, 2010)

This thread has helped me curb spending. I think my decisions are more informed and well thought out than before.


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Eisani said:


> This thread has helped me curb spending. I think my decisions are more informed and well thought out than before.


 I agree.  The thing I like most is the comraderie.  I also love that I can get a review on just about any product that I am interested in trying. 

I really want to buy something.  I am waiting on my jasmine's to come first though.  If I like the shea butter rinse, I am going to go ahead and order a lot of it and some other conditioners and soap.  

I am also really trying to analyze HV Sintrinillah.  I like it a lot on my hair but I have noticed that it is not as moisturizing as some other conditioners on my DD's hair.  If this turns out to be the case, I won't repurchase and will just replace it with another DC.


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Eisani, do you the curl junkie banana DC?  

Charz, did you ever try it?


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I agree.  The thing I like most is the comraderie.  I also love that I can get a review on just about any product that I am interested in trying.
> 
> I really want to buy something.  I am waiting on my jasmine's to come first though.  If I like the shea butter rinse, I am going to go ahead and order a lot of it and some other conditioners and soap.
> 
> I am also really trying to analyze HV Sintrinillah.  I like it a lot on my hair but I have noticed that it is not as moisturizing as some other conditioners on my DD's hair.  If this turns out to be the case, I won't repurchase and will just replace it with another DC.



ITA on the HV Sitrinillah. But look at the ingredients mkd 

Water, Coconut oil, Castor Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, SterylAlcohol, Stearakloniun Chloride, Dimethyl Stearamine, Orange oil, Orange Extract, Vanilla Extracts, Lactic Acid, Germall Plus, Fragrance.


I took advantage of the Sally's 20% off sale.

I got:
the curl formers salon set
turbie towel (curious and I wanted free shipping )


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Eisani, do you the curl junkie banana DC?
> 
> Charz, did you ever try it?



I really like it. It is super moisturizing. But I will not repurchase. I need bulk items and it only comes in 8 ounces for like 20 bucks. But it is really nice. I could only get 2 uses out of a full jar.


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ITA on the HV Sitrinillah. But look at the ingredients mkd
> 
> Water, Coconut oil, Castor Oil, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, SterylAlcohol, Stearakloniun Chloride, Dimethyl Stearamine, Orange oil, Orange Extract, Vanilla Extracts, Lactic Acid, Germall Plus, Fragrance.
> 
> ...


 


Charzboss said:


> I really like it. It is super moisturizing. But I will not repurchase. I need bulk items and it only comes in 8 ounces for like 20 bucks. But it is really nice. I could only get 2 uses out of a full jar.


 I have really been staying out of that sally's thread, I don't need the temptation. 

Yeah, I wasn't impressed with the price for the amount.  $18 for 8 oz


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have really been staying out of that sally's thread, I don't need the temptation.
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't impressed with the price for the amount.  $18 for 8 oz



I've been wanting to try curlformers for the longest time. 20% off is fantastic!


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I've been wanting to try curlformers for the longest time. 20% off is fantastic!


 I had to pry my hands off the curlformers when I was in Sally's last weekend.  They look so fascinating to me.  I told myself that I could just use the flexirods that I already have to get similar results.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I had to pry my hands off the curlformers when I was in Sally's last weekend.  They look so fascinating to me.  I told myself that I could just use the flexirods that I already have to get similar results.



They look so good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsRx3DUazGQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EenlwfZD3Hs


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 12, 2010)

Eisani said:


> This thread has helped me curb spending. I think my decisions are more informed and well thought out than before.



As Buddha would say, "true dat"


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh wow Charz, I am looking at the first YT on curformers and I WANT THEM!!!!

I wonder if they will make my ends tangle like flexi rods.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Oh wow Charz, I am looking at the first YT on curformers and I WANT THEM!!!!
> 
> I wonder if they will make my ends tangle like flexi rods.





I think you will need the extra long and wide because your hair is madd long.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I hate it too but I can tell the difference in my hair when I don't do it. It's a necessary evil LOL are you going to take out your braids?




 I didn't have braids in but I took my twists out...they were in for almost a week. That is the longest I have gone with them in. My pain isnt as bad as it was earlier in the week so I think I will treat myself to doing my hair.

Im thinking about having my roommate braid my hair for a bit though. I cant braid and doing my twists take way too long. I am still pissed that she used my Dr Bronners though... that was so uncouth.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Oh wow Charz, I am looking at the first YT on curformers and I WANT THEM!!!!
> 
> I wonder if they will make my ends tangle like flexi rods.


 
Mkd, I did a flex rod set last night, it tangle ugly mess.


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> Mkd, I did a flex rod set last night, it tangle ugly mess.


 I like the way my sets look with the but I don't comb them out, I just wear the tight shirley temple looking curls but when its time to detangle, my ends become a mess, twisting around each other, causing splits.  So, I think I am done with them.  If I get the curlformers and like them, I will give my flexi rods away.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I like the way my sets look with the but I don't comb them out, I just wear the tight shirley temple looking curls but when its time to detangle, my ends become a mess, twisting around each other, causing splits. So, I think I am done with them. If I get the curlformers and like them, I will give my flexi rods away.


 
This is first time using as natural and I just don't like it, maybe I'll try again under the dryer. I left these in over night. You have alot of hair do they come large enough?


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> This is first time using as natural and I just don't like it, maybe I'll try again under the dryer. I left these in over night. You have alot of hair do they come large enough?


 I have pink ones and gray ones, I think they make bigger ones though.  I use mine under the dryer.  Was your hair completely dry when you took them out?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Charz for the yt vids.  I've been eyeing curlformers for a minute.  They have been randomly on sale at Sallys and I couldn't convince myself to buy them.  I thought my hair would get all tangled and whatnot but that how-to vid made it look so easy.  

I think I like the girl that did them on damp hair better.  Her ends looked smoother than the dry set.  I could definitely rock this as a PS.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks Charz for the yt vids.  I've been eyeing curlformers for a minute.  They have been randomly on sale at Sallys and I couldn't convince myself to buy them.  I thought my hair would get all tangled and whatnot but that how-to vid made it look so easy.
> 
> I think I like the girl that did them on damp hair better.  Her ends looked smoother than the dry set.  I could definitely rock this as a PS.




NP and I agree with the damp hair being better. I would think that it would provide more slip too.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the KBB Deep Conditioner in my head now. It's really runny I like my DC's to be super thick


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

I just bought a couple of CV poo bars.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I just bought a couple of CV poo bars.




Which ones?


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ i got the carrot milk & honey one and an olive bassabu one.  Those are the 2 I have had the best results with.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2010)

Charz was the discount code good for online only?  I'm going to the mall later and the Sally's is across the street.  I have an event tonight and may do the curlformers for it.  Now that I see how easy it is I want curly hair.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz was the discount code good for online only?  I'm going to the mall later and the Sally's is across the street.  I have an event tonight and may do the curlformers for it.  Now that I see how easy it is I want curly hair.



It's a promocode so yes online only. Unless you can show them the code and try to talk your way through it .


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have pink ones and gray ones, I think they make bigger ones though. I use mine under the dryer. Was your hair completely dry when you took them out?


 
No it wasn't, so that my problem. I assume if I take them out and don't touch them until they dry it would be good


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> They look so good!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsRx3DUazGQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EenlwfZD3Hs


 
Those curlformer look easy and nice!


----------



## robot. (Feb 12, 2010)

Strike two and a half against this seller: she's a liar.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Strike two and a half against this seller: she's a liar.




Whoooo Whooooo?


----------



## robot. (Feb 12, 2010)

tonyatko on YT. i ordered some samples from her, which she claimed shipped nine days ago, BEFORE this storm even hit. i have yet to see ANY tracking updates from Fed Ex, including that the package has even reached the dispatch place. I think she printed a label, but didn't ship that sh*t. She said it shipped on the 3rd. 

I emailed her today. We'll see what she says.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been shopping all day.  My Nunu+Love Naturals came today. I'm smelling one of these oils (Hair Potion) and it smells like straight castor oil  I'll probably be using this as a HOT. I got turned off right away because the flowers in the Harlem Hair Oil bottle reminds me of Carol's Daughter which I HATE, and it kind of smells like the Tui oil. I'll wait until I actually try them before reviewing them, but I'm not very optimistic. The Spilled Milk felt good on my hand, we'll see how my hair likes it. Oh, she sent a sample of the Don't Be So Vanilla poo. Don't smell like no vanilla to me *hmph*. I'll wait and see. 

Oh yea, ordered my Verbena Customs stuff. I didn't do any hair products, just Whipped Yogurt, Frosting and I think i did a soap too.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> has anyone ever tried aubrey organics blue camomile conditioner?


 i have this (thanx T). i love it. to me its very moisturizing and like most AO conditioner it dissapears in your hair. i was actually planing on using it mixed with gbp this weekend. 
i go home tonight yall 
whenever i read threads and people be mad because someone said they had a perm or asked if they have a jery curl i never get it. im always like you know youre natural, why get mad? but now i get it. i thought everyone who knows me knows im naturals but someone asked me today did i have a curly perm and i was like


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

I stopped at Sally's on my way home and started at the curlformers for a minute, then I went to the BSS and brought some more rollers and a bone comb.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have this (thanx T). i love it. to me its very moisturizing and like most AO conditioner it dissapears in your hair. i was actually planing on using it mixed with gbp this weekend.
> i go home tonight yall
> whenever i read threads and people be mad because someone said they had a perm or asked if they have a jery curl i never get it. im always like you know youre natural, why get mad? but now i get it. i thought everyone who knows me knows im naturals but someone asked me today did i have a curly perm and i was like


I don't think they're actually mad. I was thinking about this just this morning and I really feel 99% of the people claiming to be all upset about it really took it as a compliment and in a feeble attempt to seem humble, they feign ignorance and offense. Beat it. It's cool to say "They thought my hair was permed/weave/fake/whatever, y'all " Shiiid, we work hard for our hair and it's cool to take pride in it and revel in compliments from time to time. Ain't nobody gonna think you're arrogant or vain. It's cool. Really.

Umm, between the **** I bought from Jasmine last week and my Verbena Customs and Lucretia's purchases today, there shouldn't be an ashy booty, kneecap, elbow, face, leg or ankle around this house for a looooooong a$$ time


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I stopped at Sally's on my way home and started at the curlformers for a minute, then I went to the BSS and brought some more rollers and a bone comb.



I went in there too and renewed my account to get the 2-$5 off coupons.  I can use them next month so I can get the curlformers.  See if I can use them in conjunction with a promocode and get them on a good SALE.

I almost got a big thing of Ecostyler gel since it was $2.99 but I don't use gel enough to warrant the frivolous buy.  Nothing else caught my eye


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

I took advantage of the Sally's coupon deal and brought curlformers/conditoner, it is a better deal then getting them at the store.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 12, 2010)

ltown said:


> I took advantage of the Sally's coupon deal and brought curlformers/conditoner, it is a better deal then getting them at the store.


  Can you PM me the code?  I can't find it in my last 2 emails from them.  I think I'd rather order now then wait til next month since I have a few financial obligations I need the $ for.

Did the sample come?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

[UOTE=Vonnieluvs08;10157190]Can you PM me the code? I can't find it in my last 2 emails from them. I think I'd rather order now then wait til next month since I have a few financial obligations I need the $ for.

Did the sample come?[/QUOTE]

I pm you the code but here it is for everyone else 555952 it really brought the price for them down. I've been eye balling these for a year being cheap and scared. I think it will be easy to use since I crochet and probably can use the hook well. I've read ppl gettng their hair tangle but the video Charzboss posted makes it look easier. Hurry and order you know LHCF and lock it down. 

No I did not get the package but my mail box is joining with others and we did not dig out the snow. I made a path today and got some mail. I'll let you know when it arrive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> hmmmm I'm eyeing the honeyquat.
> 
> *do you use saa though?*


 
Yes re: Silk Aminos. I've used it early on in my Journey when I was _mixing up a bunch of stuff_ & adding to conditioners.  I don't do that as much anymore.

Silk Aminos is going to give you your Protein and the Honeyquat will give you Intense Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2010)

Eisani said:


> *Umm, between the **** I bought from Jasmine last week and my Verbena Customs and Lucretia's purchases today, there shouldn't be an ashy booty, kneecap, elbow, face, leg or ankle around this house for a looooooong a$$ time*


 

 Girl, You Crazy!


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone roller set with magnetic snap rollers?  I bought some today because I usually use and really like mesh rollers, sometimes I get too tight a set and the rollers feel uncomfortable as my hair dries. I could never get the hang off magnetic rollers with clips and pins.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 12, 2010)

robot, Im sorry that happened to you with TonyaTko. I like watching her videos, but I havent ordered anything from her. I guess I wont now.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, umm that No buy..well I have decided that I cant possibly go 6 whole months without buying a thing. I just did a month and a week and I feel pretty darn good about myself right now. I have decided that the occasional slip up is fine just as long as  I dont go overboard. I wont buy online till the 6 months is up, I am allowing myself 2 "Under $20 total slip ups" and my slipups must be local and cheap. I used one an hour agoI tried to be strong, but the Lemon Verbana was callin me.

I caved...


EO Conditioner Lemon Verbana conditioner 32 oz             8.99 
BIO Emul crema vitalizante conditioner       35 oz             1.00
Biolage Matrix Sun Repair Treatment 5.1 oz     6.16


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

I just used up:

Hairveda Methi Sativa Part 2
Burdock Root Buttercream sample


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Does anyone roller set with magnetic snap rollers? I bought some today because I usually use and really like mesh rollers, sometimes I get too tight a set and the rollers feel uncomfortable as my hair dries. I could never get the hang off magnetic rollers with clips and pins.


 
I can't used the pins either but have used the snap roller on with no problems. I think I need to sale my flexi rods and magnetic rollers.


----------



## Charz (Feb 12, 2010)

I really hope I don't like this kbb hair milk!


----------



## robot. (Feb 12, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> tonyatko on YT. i ordered some samples from her, which she claimed shipped nine days ago, BEFORE this storm even hit. i have yet to see ANY tracking updates from Fed Ex, including that the package has even reached the dispatch place. I think she printed a label, but didn't ship that sh*t. She said it shipped on the 3rd.
> 
> I emailed her today. We'll see what she says.



Uh huh. No email from her, but I see the shipping was updated.


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really hope I don't like this kbb hair milk!


 Girl, I am scared to even try it.  Che had me sold on it but I am going to try really hard not to succumb. 

I really love Qhemet BRBC.  I just want to use up my AOHC.  I tried to pass it off to my husband and he said it made his hair hard


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I really hope I don't like this kbb hair milk!


 i hope you dont either


yall let me tell yall what this lady did. in front of visitors she called me out and told me i was dong my job wrong. we do the same job at the same place but we are under a different company. so she is arguing with me in front of people i deal with every single day and then proceeds to call her boss to prove me wrong. her boss agreed with her but heres the gotcha, her boss trained me lol. and even if her boss told me we do it xyz i still cant do it because shes not my boss. so i HAD to report it to my boss because if her boss says something to the higher ups it makes it seem like i dont know my job. but im glad because my boss(actually two of them) agreed with me and told me to write a letter and put their names on it that they agree with me. so now we have to have a big meeting. im just pissed she called me out infront of all these people and because her boss agreed with her it makes it seem like i was wrong.


----------



## mkd (Feb 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i hope you dont either
> 
> 
> yall let me tell yall what this lady did. in front of visitors she called me out and told me i was dong my job wrong. we do the same job at the same place but we are under a different company. so she is arguing with me in front of people i deal with every single day and then proceeds to call her boss to prove me wrong. her boss agreed with her but heres the gotcha, her boss trained me lol. and even if her boss told me we do it xyz i still cant do it because shes not my boss. so i HAD to report it to my boss because if her boss says something to the higher ups it makes it seem like i dont know my job. but im glad because my boss(actually two of them) agreed with me and told me to write a letter and put their names on it that they agree with me. so now we have to have a big meeting. im just pissed she called me out infront of all these people and because her boss agreed with her it makes it seem like i was wrong.


 Wow, what a hater


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I really hope I don't like this kbb hair milk!*


 
Ummm......I think you will

(I did)erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> Wow, what a hater


 
True That.

I hate _Office Politics_...................


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> True That.
> 
> I hate _Office Politics_...................


 girl yes. and the thing about it is that she doesnt understand that although we do the same thing we report to different people.
this how it went

her: thats not how its supposed to be done
me: yes it is. ive been here three years and they change it so often but this is the new procedure
her: no its not. we doing it like xyz. im going to call(her boss)
me: (laughing) i dont care, shes the one who taught me
her: (on the phone) dont we do it like this. yep i knew it
me: well you do it then(im mad now because if i did do it the way they said they can then go back in the system and say "well che is the one that screwed up"
her: no im not doing it. can he even do it (talking about the visitor)
me: hes not in the system but i have permission from so and so that he can
her: so and so can not give you permission. you need to call blah blah blah
me:  blah blah blah is YOUR boss. i DO NOT WORK FOR HIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl yes. and the thing about it is that she doesnt understand that although we do the same thing we report to different people.
> this how it went
> 
> her: thats not how its supposed to be done
> ...


 
Folx are so "Edgy" these days (and Dramaful). I think it's the weather

_*she's the 'one' that looked/sounded stoopid & clueless*_


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2010)

^^^^ yes. i was so pissed but im not anymore. things happen.

im just happy i get to go home and do my hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 12, 2010)

I met HijabiFlyGirl today and she gave me a bag with some hair goodies!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2010)

wow thats great washnset.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Crazy!


I'm so serious! I get so sick of seeing ashy knuckles and such, mainly from boo. He got mad @ me the other night when I looked down @ his knees and ankles and said "Uh, your last name shouldn't be White____, it should be WhiteKNEE!" He was like "Not funny, Cookie." I tickled myself with that one  That man is constantly on the white side of dark. His reasoning, "Well at least you know I wash my hands!" What about the rest of your body, playa?


----------



## Minty (Feb 12, 2010)

too tired to do hair tonight, was too busy reading and organizing my hair/skin products. I am doing good on the no buy tip, but my "to buy" list is getting long, boy oh boy.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I'm so serious! I get so sick of seeing ashy knuckles and such, mainly from boo. He got mad @ me the other night when I looked down @ his knees and ankles and said "*Uh, your last name shouldn't be White____, it should be WhiteKNEE!"* He was like "Not funny, Cookie." I tickled myself with that one  That man is constantly on the white side of dark. His reasoning, "Well at least you know I wash my hands!" What about the rest of your body, playa?






For real, though, why are men okay with that???  But don't let us walk around like that. No, we have to be nice and soft and smooth.


----------



## robot. (Feb 13, 2010)

I sent an email to that blackonyx website. I want to see what's in those ingredients before I buy some crap all willy nilly.

And if she gives me that lame @ss "secret blend" crap, I probably won't be buying. Just answer the damn question.

Sellers done got me all salty today.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey ladies! 

yall know how i do with the rundown posts, well this one is no different! 

First things first, Ima need Charz, E, and the Curlformer clang to stop coming in here mentioning stuff! Yall have me over here  "ooooh"ing and "aaahh"ing over things I didn't even know i wanted. Special mention goes out to Boston Maria, stop coming in here with your mixtress ingredients, and then acting like you're sorry for spending...you ain't (yes, aint) sorry!inocchio 

With all that said, ladies who have ordered from Que craft from etsy (esp dmv ladies) how bad was the shipping damage? I'm in NYC, so I figured you all would be able to give me the best guestimation.  Also, E, Robot, and Vonnie (and any other mixtresses) may you please help me out on this body butter tip. Like, what ingredients are uber moisturizing? I need some recipes and like procedure guides. lol. I understand if your recipes are near to your hearts and you dont want to share, but can you at least help me make my own recipes? pretty please?! *sorry to hear about the seller bs Robot, fire off the emails like in White Chicks, "I am a black woman in America! As a connaisseur consumer in hair products, I do not appreciate poor customer service!" 

MKD, I used to roller set with the snap on rollers, but as my hair grew it was taking too long for it to dry; so, i moved on to the bigger ones that i just use bobby pins to clip 'em in. sooo much easier and gentler than those stupid metal prong clips. Also, you didnt let me know if you want a sample of the hv gelly. *again, thanks for the law school help*

T, how's your scalp love? How's the hair and wiggin' it going? just want to say again, love your spirit...thank ya maam

Natura and Itown, keep strong...rebuke the pjism from yall's wallets! must. resist.

Lamara, my mani from yesterday would've made you a proud mama. i thought i was doing a whole lot with my orange sticks and eeer thang. girl, as i was getting dressed this morning, it all went to ish Chip galore from just putting on a headband But, I see you and La doing yall thing in the nail and make-up (La) threads, so I gotta get back on this here horse. will post a pic of my next mini. How mad would yall be if I posted pics of my toes (what? they come out perfectly!)? lmfao  
La, I'm praying for you girl that your weekend and everything works out fantastically. *hugs*

Che, check your pm by tomorrow and dont worry about that foolish girl. you know we will be there like  if need be. just keep your head high and dont stoop to her level. just put her on your "dont trust that *itch list." many will make the list, few will redeem themselves off of it. 

Sharifieh, did you ever get the redken?

Washnset, sorry that your weave didnt work out. Oh, and I am in NYC too; and, may have a vatika frosting for ya so if you're interested in a trade or whatev...i'm just saying *coughs, he ltr leave-in*

Shay, I love your determination and style in transitioning keep it up. you're inspiring me to stick with it. 

Lastly, Charz, I have a bbs near me that sells drc for $44.99 plus tax. so if that works better than ordering online and you would prefer to get it there, just add a bit for shipping (prob only 5/6 bucks)...i gotcha (looking along my route to see if any other sells it cheaper)

Alright ladies, sorry for the long post. Headed back to my readings now  Whoever told me senior year was the easiest inocchio. I'm also gonna go back to  and looking at some products. 

Ciao ladies! Keep safe and warm!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 13, 2010)

Eisani said:


> This thread has helped me curb spending. I think my decisions are more informed and well thought out than before.


 

I came in for support, too... So - I think you are right!!! I have recently seen lots of - 'oh I am ordering....this or that' - so I was just wondering!!!


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

Lucky's Mom, I know you dont know me like that (lol), but I read youre the og mixtress. so, would you mind helping me? I want to mix a body butter but have limited knowledge. I need something uber moisturizing and cost effective. My skin is sensitive too. Do you have any ideas/recipes?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Lucky's Mom, I know you dont know me like that (lol), but I read youre the og mixtress. so, would you mind helping me? I want to mix a body butter but have limited knowledge. I need something uber moisturizing and cost effective. My skin is sensitive too. Do you have any ideas/recipes?


 

Girly - I am just trying to make stuff... so my hair won't die.....


anyway.... I keep reading about shea Butter - and how you can melt and mix that with softer oils ( like sunflower...whip - and roll on!!!)

That is all I know about Body butters!!!


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol. thanks! ima still try that though. lol.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Lucky's Mom, I know you dont know me like that (lol), but I read youre the og mixtress. so, would you mind helping me? I want to mix a body butter but have limited knowledge. I need something uber moisturizing and cost effective. My skin is sensitive too. Do you have any ideas/recipes?


 
I have eczema and have been mixing shea butter with coconut butter(sticks) and coconut oil, tea tree, carrot, emu oils. I have also mix in olive oil with in sometime, both have saved my skin this winter. I usually put them in a jar place in pot of water to melt. Once melt stir and then place in refrigerator to get solid.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Lucky's Mom, I know you dont know me like that (lol), but I read youre the og mixtress. so, would you mind helping me? I want to mix a body butter but have limited knowledge. I need something uber moisturizing and cost effective. My skin is sensitive too. Do you have any ideas/recipes?


I love shea butter and you can make many simple concoctions. Shea & organic extra virgin olive oil or shea and organic virgin cocout oil for example. There are many oils to choose from but these two are very cost effective and double up as cooking oils also so you can buy them in bulk. Cocoa butter is lovely also but you only need a tiny bit or it goes rock hard.

Make a small batch first so you are happy with the consistency then you can make larger batches that will last you for a few months. I mix mine for 5 minutes then freeze for 5 mins and keep repeating until it starts to set.

You can add essential oils for scent. As your skin is sensitive I think it is best to avoid fragrance oils as they are synthetic. Lavender esential oil would be very good and soothing, citrus essential oils may be irritating for you. 

Found this link for essential oils to avoid if you have senstive skin.



ltown said:


> I have eczema and have been mixing shea butter with coconut butter(sticks) and coconut oil, tea tree, *carrot*, emu oils. I have also mix in olive oil with in sometime, both have saved my skin this winter. I usually put them in a jar place in pot of water to melt. Once melt stir and then place in refrigerator to get solid.


What carrot oil do you use? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I love shea butter and you can make many simple concoctions. Shea & organic extra virgin olive oil or shea and organic virgin cocout oil for example. There are many oils to choose from but these two are very cost effective and double up as cooking oils also so you can buy them in bulk. Cocoa butter is lovely also but you only need a tiny bit or it goes rock hard.
> 
> Make a small batch first so you are happy with the consistency then you can make larger batches that will last you for a few months. I mix mine for 5 minutes then freeze for 5 mins and keep repeating until it starts to set.
> 
> ...


I brought if from Garden of wisdom, first time using it someone suggest carrot oil.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

So I'm still trying to find products for my hair, I like Afroveda oils but the butters are not doing anything. If anyone wants the 4 samples I have that are still quite full let me know(free)!


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Lastly, Charz, I have a bbs near me that sells drc for $44.99 plus tax. so if that works better than ordering online and you would prefer to get it there, just add a bit for shipping (prob only 5/6 bucks)...i gotcha (looking along my route to see if any other sells it cheaper)
> 
> Alright ladies, sorry for the long post. Headed back to my readings now  Whoever told me senior year was the easiest inocchio. I'm also gonna go back to  and looking at some products.
> 
> Ciao ladies! Keep safe and warm!



The Quecraft has a flat rate shipping price of 2.95 anywhere! Isn't that great??

44.95?????? 


Can you PM me your paypal? I will let you know by next weekend, it might be cheap at a BSS here too then! Thanks for looking out!


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

Verdict on the KBB DC-

My hair felt worse after using it, then how it felt before. It felt like I just shampooed my hair  I haven't had something like that happen to me since I tried using Suave Humtress as a DC. My hair is really finicky. 

Maybe the Mask is better.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 13, 2010)

^^ I love the mask, too bad I don't plan on ordering anything from them anytime soon


----------



## newports (Feb 13, 2010)

uh oh it snowed yesterday but my order from snowdrift farms is supposed to come today.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

Eisani said:


> ^^ I love the mask, too bad I don't plan on ordering anything from them anytime soon




Girl, I think I may love this hair milk on non-loose hair.erplexed

I hated it on my loose hair.

Now I need to try this hair necter.

I aint doin a review on this stuff till April, I have to be sure


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, I think I may love this hair milk on non-loose hair.erplexed
> 
> I hated it on my loose hair.
> 
> ...


 
Cool, I'll wait for the review and save some money. Since I've been natural I'm finding alot of product that was working on *non-loose hair* not working now. I have yet to find anything to make my curls pop.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 13, 2010)

day36, where are you in nyc?


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

ltown said:


> Cool, I'll wait for the review and save some money. Since I've been natural I'm finding alot of product that was working on *non-loose hair* not working now. I have yet to find anything to make my curls pop.




Have you tried KCCC yet?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 13, 2010)

KBB sounds so good but I feel like it would be hit or miss...and my hair normally likes everything. Decisions decisions...I guess I will look into it again this summer.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Have you tried KCCC yet?




KCCC sounds interesting but there isn't an option to try it as a sample and I refuse to pay 30+ dollars + shipping for gel that might not even work. My Fantasia IC and DevaCurl Angell work just fine.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Have you tried KCCC yet?


 
No, but Vonn send me some so I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

natura87 said:


> KCCC sounds interesting but there isn't an option to try it as a sample and I refuse to pay 30+ dollars + shipping for gel that might not even work. My Fantasia IC and DevaCurl Angell work just fine.




try it at whole foods and take it back  They will take back anything.

ETA: You can try the 8 ounce size here. It's 17 bucks

http://kinky-curly.com/shop.php


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2010)

What are you guys using for a moisturiser, I'm still on the quest for that 'perfect' one.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> What are you guys using for a moisturiser, I'm still on the quest for that 'perfect' one.



Have you tried Qhemet Biologics yet?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Have you tried Qhemet Biologics yet?



No, I've been hearing a lot about this but I think it might be a bit heavy for my hair.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> No, I've been hearing a lot about this but I think it might be a bit heavy for my hair.




The Burdock Root Butter cream is way lighter. It melts into your hair. The Amla and Olive Heavy Cream is the thick joint.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The Burdock Root Butter cream is way lighter. It melts into your hair. The Amla and Olive Heavy Cream is the thick joint.



Also the Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm is divine! Very light and moisturizing


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

I think more of us need to bombard the Qhemet thread and request larger sizes of her products and then she will do it


----------



## Eisani (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> try it at whole foods and take it back  They will take back anything.




I bought some Loral True Match foundation @ CVS last night to try, even though my Meow foundation is on it's way. I've never been big into foundation, usually use tinted moisturizers, but as I get older I feel like I should have some. Idk why, I just do. Ok so just a quick and dirty list of what I purchased yesterday:

Vebena Customs

Cinnamon Sugared Caramel Vanilla Pear Whipped Body Yogurt
Amazing scented Whipped Body Frosting
Raspberry Zinger dipped in dark chocolate Whipped frosting
Caramel Apple w/sweet dark chocolate and hint of orange yogurt
Buttercream/coconut Cupcake body frosting
Pink sugared Strawberry Marshmallow cream fluff cake yogurt
Pink sugared marshmallow whipped soap

Lucretia's 

*4 body lotions, 1 or 2 of them for DD (Midnight Fantasy, Love Spell, Viva la Juicy, Black Woman). Love Spell is for DD, I may let her have Midnight Fantasy as well. 
*7 1/3 oz roll ons- Black Woman, Love Spell, Magnetism, Ralph Wild, P***y, Amber Musk, Flowebomb

CVS

L'Oreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner-Black
L'Oreal True Match Foundation
L'Oreal HIP Color Presso Lip Gloss

Mac

Hang-up Lipstick
Purple Rage lipglass

Ummm, I won't talk about shoes or clothes, but I was such a whore yesterday.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

^ P***y? What the hell does this smell like?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 13, 2010)

dag girl! when you make purchases, you do it BIG!!




Eisani said:


> I bought some Loral True Match foundation @ CVS last night to try, even though my Meow foundation is on it's way. I've never been big into foundation, usually use tinted moisturizers, but as I get older I feel like I should have some. Idk why, I just do. Ok so just a quick and dirty list of what I purchased yesterday:
> 
> Vebena Customs
> 
> ...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ^ P***y? What the hell does this smell like?



I was reading her list and that made me pause as well


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 13, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I bought some Loral True Match foundation @ CVS last night to try, even though my Meow foundation is on it's way. I've never been big into foundation, usually use tinted moisturizers, but as I get older I feel like I should have some. Idk why, I just do. Ok so just a quick and dirty list of what I purchased yesterday:
> 
> Vebena Customs
> 
> ...


 
Lol!! I dont know why I am thanking you for this post~!!!! It is supposed to be a support thread anti enabling!! But you sure shopped a lot and I love it!!! You have made some great purchases!! The Vebana stuff is making my mouth water


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks ltown and Rosa about the butters. will be checking the link when i get to the library. Charz, I will pm you my paypal email then as well (im on my bb). Eisani or any of you other ladies who don't mind using drug store makeup, are any of you a Caramel or  Toast in Revlon Colorstay liquid? I tried each of them once, using a brush and pouring out the amount I need. I would love to get rid of them. Washnset I live in Queens but go to nyu in the village; and, live @ the 42nd street library. et tu?


----------



## mkd (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Day36!!!!  Like Charz said, Quecraft's shipping is only 2.99 no matter how much you order and I got my order in exactly 2 weeks all the way from vietnam.  I was very pleased and the hair toys are really cute.  I can't make the hairstick work functionally for me, I have to play with it some more.  

Thank you for offering to send me the HV gelly, that is so nice of you.  One of the lovely ladies in the thread is already sending one to me.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 13, 2010)

I live in Queens too and Im know where that library is. Girl...we gotta meet up!!! 



Day36 said:


> Thanks ltown and Rosa about the butters. will be checking the link when i get to the library. Charz, I will pm you my paypal email then as well (im on my bb). Eisani or any of you other ladies who don't mind using drug store makeup, are any of you a Caramel or Toast in Revlon Colorstay liquid? I tried each of them once, using a brush and pouring out the amount I need. I would love to get rid of them. *Washnset I live in Queens but go to nyu in the village; and, live @ the 42nd street library. et tu*?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i hope you dont either
> 
> 
> yall let me tell yall what this lady did. in front of visitors she called me out and told me i was dong my job wrong. we do the same job at the same place but we are under a different company. so she is arguing with me in front of people i deal with every single day and then proceeds to call her boss to prove me wrong. her boss agreed with her but heres the gotcha, her boss trained me lol. and even if her boss told me we do it xyz i still cant do it because shes not my boss. so i HAD to report it to my boss because if her boss says something to the higher ups it makes it seem like i dont know my job. but im glad because my boss(actually two of them) agreed with me and told me to write a letter and put their names on it that they agree with me. so now we have to have a big meeting. im just pissed she called me out infront of all these people and because her boss agreed with her it makes it seem like i was wrong.


That was so unprofessional .  



ROBOTxcore said:


> I sent an email to that blackonyx website. I want to see what's in those ingredients before I buy some crap all willy nilly.
> 
> And if she gives me that lame @ss "secret blend" crap, I probably won't be buying. Just answer the damn question.
> 
> Sellers done got me all salty today.


Look I had about $50 worth of products in my cart.  I wanted 3 bracelets she had in addition to the hair products. The shipping was like $19.30. Oh hail nawl. She will never see my money . 



Cream Tee said:


> What are you guys using for a moisturiser, I'm still on the quest for that 'perfect' one.


 
On wet hair:
Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream
Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme
Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion

On dry hair:
I could go on forever let's just say a variety of natural butters and pomades

Spray moisturizers (wet or dry hair):
Oyin's Juices & Berries
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier
Hairveda's Hydrasilica


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

washnset said:


> I live in Queens too and Im know where that library is. Girl...we gotta meet up!!!



yes we do! im off on fridays and week-ends. let me know when/what works for you.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 13, 2010)

Fridays and weekends work for me too. All the other days Im working for the man.




Day36 said:


> yes we do! im off on fridays and week-ends. let me know when/what works for you.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

OMGosh my hair feels so luscious with this damn Hair Milk! Noooooooo!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yeah I am out of Taliah W's PMB. A staple so I will replace. I will buy one bottle from CVS once I take my lazy behind over there. I only want to get one bc I want to buy 1-2 32 oz from her site but one of ya'll done bought it all so its OOS . I used it as a detangler on Wednesday and it did a pretty good job. 

I've realized my left side of my hair is the toughest to detangle. Seriously my arm starts to hurt especially when detangling the back left. Working on a new game plan to make it a little easier.

Day36--Girl, I've been through some ish in my life so I know I ain't gonna let transitioning defeat me.  When I want something there is no turning back.

Eisani--Between you & Coffee with the purchasing...I saw her list in the "What did you buy thread?" and I was like dayum. I can't talk I'm turning into a buying fool again myself .


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> OMGosh my hair feels so luscious with this damn Hair Milk! Noooooooo!


Is this on wet/dry hair and is it leave in? I read some positive views on the milk!


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

ltown said:


> Is this on wet/dry hair and is it leave in? I read some positive views on the milk!



I used it on soaking wet hair in sections and left it in after dcing. I used Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade to slick back my baby hairs. I put my hair up in a bun and slept with in. My hair feels so nice.


----------



## robot. (Feb 13, 2010)

Eisani, I was thinking of buying p***y as well. What's the scent like.

And day36, I am but a novice mixtress. I have about as much to learn as anyone!


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

I got my shipping confirmation from Jasmines!


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

I see yall in here getting it in. Nothing is going on with my hair, i think i moisturized once this week. I did switch moisturizers as some of you know. Still waiting on that to come in. And im no longer using the pretty wrap. I bought a loc tube from pretty antoinets, its expensive but way better quality than that bonnet i got from there before. Im not loced but i saw some naturals on nc wear them and i like it so far. Other than that im still washing my hair once a week and using the same products. I hope there is some tw mist left because i need to reup in april.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont have a steamer, but I tried out an improvised steam treatment just now to see what all the hype was about... OMG! Why have I been ignoring this?

I need steamer...BAD!


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I see yall in here getting it in. Nothing is going on with my hair, i think i moisturized once this week. I did switch moisturizers as some of you know. Still waiting on that to come in. And im no longer using the pretty wrap. I bought a loc tube from pretty antoinets, its expensive but way better quality than that bonnet i got from there before. Im not loced but i saw some naturals on nc wear them and i like it so far. Other than that im still washing my hair once a week and using the same products. I hope there is some tw mist left because i need to reup in april.




loc tube? Link please


----------



## natura87 (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> try it at whole foods and take it back  They will take back anything.
> 
> ETA: You can try the 8 ounce size here. It's 17 bucks
> 
> http://kinky-curly.com/shop.php




There is no Whole Foods in my neck of the woods. I would have to cross the border and go to Canada or go south and deep down into PA. Heck if I am making that much of a journey out of it this KCCC had better be doing some things!

I will look into that 8 ounce size when I run out of the gels I have now...which will take a while.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

http://prettyanntoinets.com/prettyanntoinet_012.htm

Shipping is only 2.25....


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> loc tube? Link please


 
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...hgIwAA&usg=AFQjCNHFtM_F35unWpOvx3Pw56xrSflMqQ

I have the all black one she is wearing in the third photo, i like it so far, not too tight and not too loose.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> http://prettyanntoinets.com/prettyanntoinet_012.htm
> 
> Shipping is only 2.25....


 
Yep, she shipped it on a saturaday and i got it that tuesday. The bonnets suck, but i said let me try this and see how it does.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...hgIwAA&usg=AFQjCNHFtM_F35unWpOvx3Pw56xrSflMqQ
> 
> I have the all black one she is wearing in the third photo, i like it so far, not too tight and not too loose.




And the quality is way better than the pretty wrap? Mine fell apart


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> And the quality is way better than the pretty wrap? Mine fell apart


 
I can't say that because i haven't had it long. I had the prettywrap like 6 to 8 months and mine didn't fall apart but its worn out. Only time will tell how long this loc tube will last. The quality is better than her bonnets.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, I just bought some funk butter and burnt sugar pomade from Oyin. What else should I buy today? Has to be from a company that accepts paypal because I'm only spending money that I have in my paypal account


----------



## mkd (Feb 13, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Alright, I just bought some funk butter and burnt sugar pomade from Oyin. *What else should I buy today?* Has to be from a company that accepts paypal because I'm only spending money that I have in my paypal account


 For some reason, this was really funny to me.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Alright, I just bought some funk butter and burnt sugar pomade from Oyin. What else should I buy today? Has to be from a company that accepts paypal because I'm only spending money that I have in my paypal account




Some tell me what to buy too. I just got my bing.com cashback deposited in my paypal account!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

I just bought a Kegelmaster


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just bought a Kegelmaster




EWwwwwwwww 

ETA: What's that for??? erplexed

ETA X2: Dang thats allot of money! 

ETA X3: Does it really work?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> EWwwwwwwww
> 
> ETA: What's that for??? erplexed
> 
> ...



It makes your puddy have a Kung Fu grip. According to the reviews on here it works  there's a whole thread on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *It makes your puddy have a Kung Fu grip. *According to the reviews on here it works  there's a whole thread on it.


 
Smart Lady

Keep us posted on the 'results'


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

Ohh tahitian kegel pearls .


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

When did curlmart start carrying aubrey's?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> When did curlmart start carrying aubrey's?


 
Ain't nobody paying no Curlmart, when you can get that stuff at Vitaglo on the Cheap-Cheap.


----------



## mkd (Feb 13, 2010)

^^ I think a few weeks ago La.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2010)

Hair Day yesterday, I used up my Olive Oil Conditioner.  (May repurchase in 2012).  And I used up a couple of vials of 'stuff'.

I still have about 1 more with the Millennia Mud/Ion Reconstructor mixture (I really thought that would be gone).  And I have a couple more DC'ers with my Lustrasilk Shea Mango Concoctions I made up.

Anxious to use that up and move on.  My next weekly reconstructor will probably be my opened Nexxus Keraphix.  

The next DC will be that L'Oreal Artec Kiwi.  I will try to get through that the month of March.  My next Leave-In will either be AG Fast Food or AE Nourish Spa Leave-In.  Right now, I am trying to get through a small amount of Salerm 21 B5.

I got a Plan!

All Open Containers.............Be On the LOOK-OUT!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 13, 2010)

I cowashed my hair today with Aussie cleanse and mend and Suave naturals in Tropical Coconut (I have about a quarter left of each) and flat twisted the front...but then I realized that I still have a bit of Bentonite clay at my roots in the front. I guess I will have to do it all over again .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 13, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Lucky's Mom, I know you dont know me like that (lol), but I read youre the og mixtress. so, would you mind helping me? I want to mix a body butter but have limited knowledge. I need something uber moisturizing and cost effective. My skin is sensitive too. Do you have any ideas/recipes?



I looked at ingredient lists from some of my favorite hair and body butters and tried to use those as guides.  Also on texas naturals site each butter explains what the butter is good for treating, etc. My body mix has Shea, Kokum, Ilipe, a lil Avocado butter, EVCO, EVOO, Avocado oil, and maybe Hemp Oil, Vitamin E oil and Fragrance Oil.  The base was mostly Shea and the others were mixed in.  I watched a couple yt vids to see how ppl did it and approximate measurements.  HTH!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 13, 2010)

hi ladies.
last night i was determined to detangle my hair but i didnt want to wash it yet so i sprayed my hair using hairveda hydrosylica, this will not be a repurchase, and then i sectioned my hair and detangled with qhemet ghee. i love that stuff and im glad i got it. it really comes in handy. anyway i braided my hair in like 7 braids.
today i pre pood with ORS mayo for five hours and then i shampood with a mix of CURLS clarifying shampoo and black soap. then i conditioned for 15 minutes with kbb deep conditioner.
i rinsed with cool water and slathered my hair with kbb hair milk. now im air drying my hair loose and then i will twist in mini twists using kbb hair butter. i dont think kbb will give my twists staying power like qhemet so i might have to mix it with something like shine and define or anita grant whipped butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2010)

I got my lazy butt up and went grocery shopping at TJ's (left with no hair products ) and went to CVS and got my TW mist.  It was a mess out there ya'll. I was ready to kill someone .  Why was the cashier standing there staring at and reading the TW mist bottle instead of ringing me up ? She was hispanic. 

Oh yeah thinking of Che I made an emergency hair kit: plastic caps, pretty wrap, jilbere shower comb, metal free ponytail holders, hair clips, hydrasilica (can use as a leave in, moisturizer, and detangler), nutrafix, and shea butter cream rinse. I will add some stretchy headbands and I am set. I will leave this in my car.  I just used one of those scunci rectangular shaped makeup/overnight cases. I got it at CVS today.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

@washnset, just say the word!
@charz and che, check your pms


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

@ lamaravilla, just wanted to let you know that I spent 5 nail polishes and 2 base/top coat polishes and had to stop myself from getting more...thanks a lot. thats what i get for studying your haul. lol


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I got my lazy butt up and went grocery shopping at TJ's (left with no hair products ) and went to CVS and got my TW mist. It was a mess out there ya'll. I was ready to kill someone . Why was the cashier standing there staring at and reading the TW mist bottle instead of ringing me up ? She was hispanic.
> 
> Oh yeah thinking of Che I made an emergency hair kit: plastic caps, pretty wrap, jilbere shower comb, metal free ponytail holders, hair clips, hydrasilica (can use as a leave in, moisturizer, and detangler), nutrafix, and shea butter cream rinse. I will add some stretchy headbands and I am set. I will leave this in my car. I just used one of those scunci rectangular shaped makeup/overnight cases. I got it at CVS today.


 

Shay so true I just came back home it was too crowded on the road too. They said yesterday that it took folks 3 hrs to get through regular 30 min traffic.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I got my lazy butt up and went grocery shopping at TJ's (left with no hair products ) and went to CVS and got my TW mist. It was a mess out there ya'll. I was ready to kill someone . Why was the cashier standing there staring at and reading the TW mist bottle instead of ringing me up ? She was hispanic.
> 
> *Oh yeah thinking of Che I made an emergency hair kit: plastic caps, pretty wrap, jilbere shower comb, metal free ponytail holders, hair clips, hydrasilica (can use as a leave in, moisturizer, and detangler), nutrafix, and shea butter cream rinse. I will add some stretchy headbands and I am set. I will leave this in my car. I just used one of those scunci rectangular shaped makeup/overnight cases. I got it at CVS today*.


 
This is such a good idea, i used to have what some may call a ho bagwith a change of clothes, soap, lotion. Along with a small box of canned food, water, batteries, radio and blanket. With my next car i will add this in also.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 13, 2010)

thanx for reminding me shay. im going to make a kit tonight.

im still not finished my hair lol. i stopped to watch a movie.
so far i am LOVING  the kbb hair butter. it does have a sort of hold which i like. i remember not liking it about a year ago but i think she removed the aloe butter from it so maybe thats what was causing it to make my hair crunchy.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 13, 2010)

i forgot who asked about a good moisturizer but i love qhemet heavy cream and unrefined shea butter. as a leave in i am in love with kbb hair milk.


----------



## robot. (Feb 13, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just bought a Kegelmaster


I want one, but can't drop that kinda money. Might have to hit up the SO for my birfday. 


La Colocha said:


> Ohh tahitian kegel pearls .


What's those?  Lamara knows I'm all about the puddy health/skrenf.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> This is such a good idea, i used to have what some may call a ho bagwith a change of clothes, soap, lotion. Along with a small box of canned food, water, batteries, radio and blanket. With my next car i will add this in also.


 


chebaby said:


> thanx for reminding me shay. im going to make a kit tonight.


 
I forgot I have a Hairveda shikakai poo bar in my bag too.  I bought an emergency kit for my car a while back and I have a blanket in the trunk too. I need to add an emergency cell phone to my car. I used to have a "ho bag" too but my ex preferred staying at my place but in case of an emergency it would still be good to have one.

I plan to lose my mind at kimmaytube's website tomorrow. It goes live at 12 noon est.  She will be selling accessories, hair products, and hair education (not sure if she means books or she will be uploading videos).  The site is www.luvnaturals.com. I will only be looking at the accessories.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 13, 2010)

hey guys. im sick 
but, in great news, bought target's last three he ltr leave-ins. I also ordered from quecraft. And, got some greeeeat nail polishes today


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 14, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I want one, but can't drop that kinda money. Might have to hit up the SO for my birfday.
> 
> What's those?  Lamara knows I'm all about the puddy health/skrenf.


 
They are on the same sight lamara posted, i was looking for something a bit cheaper and didn't look so mannish.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't nobody paying no Curlmart, when you can get that stuff at *Vitaglo* on the Cheap-Cheap.


Every time I see the bolded, I think it says vitiligo . 


Charzboss said:


> ^ P***y? What the hell does this smell like?





ROBOTxcore said:


> Eisani, I was thinking of buying p***y as well. What's the scent like.


I've never purchased P***y before, I just read the scent description and went for it. I've read it's a sweet musk  We'll see. I may have to change the name if someone asks me what I'm wearing. *Grace Jones voice in Boomerang* Afterbirth!


washnset said:


> dag girl! when you make purchases, you do it BIG!!


I had a pretty nice day of shopping, not as bad as some in my past. I was very mindful today and didn't over do it.


Day36 said:


> Thanks ltown and Rosa about the butters. will be checking the link when i get to the library. Charz, I will pm you my paypal email then as well (im on my bb). Eisani or any of you other ladies who don't mind using drug store makeup, are any of you a Caramel or Toast in Revlon Colorstay liquid? I tried each of them once, using a brush and pouring out the amount I need. I would love to get rid of them. Washnset I live in Queens but go to nyu in the village; and, live @ the 42nd street library. et tu?


 Day this is actually my first drugstore foundation purchase. I bought the Neutral Cappuccino, but I'm scared it's too dark, but the color before was too light. I may end up having to mix. I'm so red/orange toned, it's not even funny.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2010)

Just bought some Aveda Brilliant Emollient Finishing Gloss.  I've been hearing too much good things about this serum, ridiculously expensive though!    Should work quite nicely in my rollersets and flexi rod sets.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 14, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I just bought a Kegelmaster



OMG! Ahahahaaha 
Does it really work?  Can I attach it to my steamer? LMAO 

I got my box of stuff from Camden and yesterday I started to mix my deep conditioner together. Good news is that I made like freakin 60 ounces of it by mistake  I guess that will last me a while. I'm trying to make a spritz but it came out too thick so I need to figure out how to fix it. I tried making a lotion but I didn't like the way it came out so I have to fix this batch. I need the lotion for tonight for St. Valentine's day  

After church I'm going to DC, go under the steamer and do rollers. I might do a video too.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 14, 2010)

How many  packs of flexirods would one need for a slightly "larger than life" head ?

Just wondering..


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am so happy ya'll. I was assessing my stash and I am in a really good place.  Here's where I am:

Oils
Only alternating between staples now.

Spray Moisturizers
Only alternating bw staples now

Leave Ins
Only alternating bw staples now

Moisturizers
Only alternating bw staples now

Condishes
Need to try Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner
Need to use up--Lustrasilk, Nature Fusion, AOHSR

Greases
Need to use up Afroveda's Twisted Ginger Butter

Cleansers
Need to use up--nunulove handmades poo
Need to try--various Chagrin Valley poo bars, rhassoul clay treatment,bentonite clay

Protein
Need to try--Millcreek Keratin

Gel
Only alternating bw staples now

This is so doable this year ! I used up a ton of products . I'm still in search of: 
another protein dc 
another moisture dc
curl definer for wash & gos
growth serum
frizz fighting products    

I feel so good and no longer overwhelmed.  I still have a ton of products  but they mostly consist of staples. Of course ya'll know I have a fear of running out so I will always have more than enough .


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2010)

How could I forget:
Thank you, LC for starting the "Use One, Buy One Challenge" !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I am so happy ya'll. I was assessing my stash and I am in a really good place. Here's where I am:
> 
> Oils
> Only alternating between staples now.
> ...


 
You're My Product _SHE-RO_!:notworthy

I cannot wait until I can report an amazing list like this.....

I'm workin' on it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> How could I forget:
> Thank you, LC for starting the "Use One, Buy One Challenge" !


 
IA:  Big Ups to La Colocha

She has 'Forever' Changed the Way I will not only look at Product Buying, but Successfully 'Managing' Product Junkie-itis.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: Big Ups to La Colocha
> 
> She has 'Forever' Changed the Way I will not only look at Product Buying, but Successfully 'Managing' Product Junkie-itis.


 


Shay72 said:


> How could I forget:
> Thank you, LC for starting the "Use One, Buy One Challenge" !


 
Aww thank you ladies  I had so much fun with you all, i found my staples and have been sticking with them for a while. It does feel good. Now if i can only battle my makeup addiction i will be reformed. That thread would have been nothing without you guys, i really do miss it.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 14, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Day this is actually my first drugstore foundation purchase. I bought the Neutral Cappuccino, but I'm scared it's too dark, but the color before was too light. I may end up having to mix. I'm so red/orange toned, it's not even funny.



Me too E! and, i also think i prefer powder foundation. i actually think im going for just using bronzer from meow *remembers to order samples* but, i can send them to you if youd like to give them a try. they just have tooo much coverage for me (could also be that i needed to apply better, as i was just test running. but, i didnt like the application either so yeah...dont want them. lol)


----------



## Day36 (Feb 14, 2010)

oh yeah, Charz did you get my pm? my laptop died as soon as i pressed sent. and nice to see ya T!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you guys see n_vizions thread on an alternative method to steaming.  It seems pretty good actually. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=444686&highlight=


----------



## Eisani (Feb 14, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Me too E! and, i also think i prefer powder foundation. i actually think im going for just using bronzer from meow *remembers to order samples* but, i can send them to you if youd like to give them a try. they just have tooo much coverage for me (could also be that i needed to apply better, as i was just test running. but, i didnt like the application either so yeah...dont want them. lol)


I tried the liquid this morning and I was right, it's too dark . I used my foundation brush to apply then I looked @ myself like  I think I prefer the powders too. I'm a bronzer fiend and usually use it along w/my tinted mousturizer. What are you talking about sending ?


----------



## Day36 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol ^^^ the revlon caramel and toast so you can try them out. im def not going to use them but dont want to throw them out. but, im guessing they may be a no go for you too?  lol


----------



## Day36 (Feb 14, 2010)

ps, how are you liking tinted moisturizer? i was gonna try jane tinted moisturizer as it's mostly natural. what kind do you use? i need spf to tho...*off to research*


eta jane does have spf!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 14, 2010)

Day36 said:


> lol ^^^ the revlon caramel and toast so you can try them out. im def not going to use them but dont want to throw them out. but, im guessing they may be a no go for you too?  lol





Day36 said:


> ps, how are you liking tinted moisturizer? i was gonna try jane tinted moisturizer as it's mostly natural. what kind do you use? i need spf to tho...*off to research*
> 
> 
> eta jane does have spf!


Lol thanks, but I don't think those are going to work either! I LOVE the Stila tinted moisturizer. I get it in Dark and can use it all year round. I used to use the one Mac had, but I think they discontinued it. I like Stila better because it's virtually weightless and it does contain SPF, but I can't remember how much. It's a little pricey for the amount you get, but I love it and it only takes a little.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2010)

Where is everyone? Happy Valentine ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm here bored as hail!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2010)

It is very quiet on here tonight.  So who's getting wined and dined then?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 14, 2010)

I just finished my ayurvedic hair butter from njoi creations. it will be a repurchase.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 14, 2010)

Just saying hi to everyone

I made the homemade hair gel and used my DH as a guinea pig LOL I'm waiting for his hair to dry. I told my SD she's next LOL oh and she broke us down y'all. I'm going to cut her hip length hair to BSL this week *sigh* i'm doing it blunt cut at her request.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2010)

February Update:

Things I have used up from January 2010


Aphogee 2 minute
Silk Elements Luxury Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
Argan Oil
Large Ampro Gel Brown
Aphogee 2 Step
Gave away To my boys and husband:

PM Tea Tree Shampoo
PM Tea Tree Conditioner
3 V05 COnditioners
1 White Rain Conditioner
1 bottle of Infusium 23
Almost/Trying to finish

HH Hello Hydration Shampoo
HH Hello Hydration Conditioner
Hair One Jojoba
Motions Moisture Plus
Jazzing Black Hair Rinse (half bottle)
Aphogee Gloss
Nexxus Therappe
Nexxus Emergencee
NEutrogena Triple Moisture Leave in (changed my mind I like this stuff)
RedKen Anti-Snap
I bought some stuff also lots of stuff this month but I am on my way to thinning out my stash, So I hope by june to add to this list significantly. I purchase Yes to Carrots recently to use with  you know. & I also bought Aussie 3 minute and I really like this product. I didn't think it would work but it does. I also like NTM Leave in, I HATED IT, but now I use it to moisturize and I LOVE love love it.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 14, 2010)

I finished a bottle of Aussie Cleanse and Mend. I am putting my hair in miniature individual  braids, hopefully they will last till my birthday ( In less than 2 weeks). Just trying out styles to see how they will work.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I finished a bottle of AOHSR. I have one more bottle.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 14, 2010)

today i purchased a bottle of aussie moist. i dont co wash as much anymore but i will keep it for the summer.

heres what i plan on using up next

hairveda hydrasylica (half the bottle is gone already so this wont be hard)
oyin shine and define (this is a 2oz, once its gone i have 2 4oz jars)
oyin whipped pudding (this is a 2oz, i have a 4oz jar left)

everything else is pretty full and i get rid of my conditioner pretty fast so i wont even bother listing those.

today i started to purchase kim kimble shea butter hair mask from tj maxx. i didnt though because the ingrediants were: shea butter, olive oil, sweet almond oil, vitamine e, and one other ingredient. sounds good but i can make that myself.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2010)

Well look like us PJs don't just buy, good job ladies using up products. I used up Vo5 today with ayurveda powders.


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

Goodness this hair milk is nice


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm very late,  but I've just watched your steamer review Charzboss - it's great and very detailed! Love the bit at the end!


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm very late,  but I've just watched your steamer review Charzboss - it's great and very detailed! Love the bit at the end!




Aww thanks ! I'm glad you liked it


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> February Update:
> 
> Things I have used up from January 2010
> 
> ...



Yeah this doesn't seem to work that well as a leave in but a moisturiser it's very good.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 15, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Goodness this hair milk is nice



I saw one of your YT videos and I love how your hair looks. It looks so full and getting longer. Woot woot! 

The KBB hair milk is very nice. It detangles my DD's hair like a dream. I'm not going to repurchase though. I just can't justify spending $16.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have decided to give up on Afroveda. I didn't realize how many products that would be but that's okay. I've got some things from Beemine on the way and the customer service is great. I ordered on Thursday and my products shipped on Saturday. I think the only reason they didn't go out on Friday is bc she e-mailed me with a question and was waiting on my response. If I like these samples I will try more of her products. Oh yeah remember how was complaining about the shipping. She refunded me $2 of it bc it was too much.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 15, 2010)

mkd, your package will be in the mail tomorrow 

Bostonmaria, did you ever have the chance to mail your jar?


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 15, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> mkd, your package will be in the mail tomorrow
> 
> Bostonmaria, did you ever have the chance to mail your jar?



I am sending it tomorrow! I was trying to figure out what to send you in return.


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I saw one of your YT videos and I love how your hair looks. It looks so full and getting longer. Woot woot!
> 
> The KBB hair milk is very nice. It detangles my DD's hair like a dream. I'm not going to repurchase though. I just can't justify spending $16.





Thanks girl! I am trying to buy it off other members or wait for one those buy one get one sales or somethin and get the 16 ounces.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 15, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks girl! I am trying to buy it off other members or wait for one those buy one get one sales or somethin and get the 16 ounces.


 
You have fotki and blog, I missed those just went and visit.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 15, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thanks girl! I am trying to buy it off other members or wait for one those buy one get one sales or somethin and get the 16 ounces.



Hey I say if you really like it and it works for your hair buy a bottle or two.


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

Got me some KBB hair milk off the exchange forum for some OHHB and oyin shine a define.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 15, 2010)

I finished half my head (individual braids) so now I am on campus with a satin cap and a hat on.  I don't even care. I fell asleep!


Where can I try AO for the least amount?


----------



## mkd (Feb 15, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> mkd, your package will be in the mail tomorrow
> 
> Bostonmaria, did you ever have the chance to mail your jar?


 Thanks Lamara!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 15, 2010)

ltown said:


> You have fotki and blog, I missed those just went and visit.




Oh...now im gonna go check it out. I just like hair blogs but I am to boring to make my own.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 15, 2010)

I made my first purchases of the month today, I can't believe I held out for 2 weeks.  I bought Joico K pak reconstructor (can't wait to try it out) and I bought the suave professionals almond and shea butter that's supposed to compare to Aveda. That suave purchase was not on my list it was a total PJ moment. Oh well.  It was only 2 bucks ya'll!!!
I should be finishing AO HSR my next wash, which is today...


----------



## newports (Feb 15, 2010)

charzboss i LOVE ur videos & i LOVE that gray dress you had on at the "mexican walmart" lol. 


i think my hair is starting to like qhemet biologics BRBC & AOHC in twists/plaits instead of my fro.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 15, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I am sooo mad at Qhem  She needs to offer salon sizes I don't care how long it takes her to makes the stuff


----------



## natura87 (Feb 15, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I am sooo mad at Qhem  She needs to offer salon sizes I don't care how long it takes her to makes the stuff




I would go CRAZY. I would hop down to wherever she makes them and just stand outside the door until she opens it and lets me in. "Let me in!! I've got money!"


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

newports said:


> charzboss i LOVE ur videos & i LOVE that gray dress you had on at the "mexican walmart" lol.
> 
> 
> i think my hair is starting to like qhemet biologics BRBC & AOHC in twists/plaits instead of my fro.



Thanks! My future mother and law got me it for Christmas. My mother said she had "skanky taste"


----------



## Charz (Feb 15, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I am sooo mad at Qhem  She needs to offer salon sizes I don't care how long it takes her to makes the stuff



I know right. I can't wait for her next sale. I am so stocking up on 5 burdock root buttercreams.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 15, 2010)

i am loving my twists. they are still so soft from the kbb hair butter. i am so in love.
its weird though, i did very mini twists but on my left side the twists looks like kinky twists lol. its pretty but they dont look a thing like the rest of my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2010)

Already thinking about what I'll be attempting to use up this week?  I _think_ I should finish up a Reconstructor. 

I may even be finishing up my Salerm 21 B5 Leave-In also this coming wash-day. 

I hope to use up the remainder of the Lustrasilk I mixed with Coconut Oil. I'll steam with that.

IK I'll use up a couple vials/tubes of things.  Ceramides etc........  

I have one more jar of the Lustrasilk left, that I mixed with AO Island Naturals and Neutral Protein Filler.  So, that will be an 'interesting' combo.  (Not sure what to expect outta that mixerplexed). 

After I use that up, I'll be done with the Lustrasilk.  Definitely Won't be a repurchase.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> How could I forget:
> Thank you, LC for starting the "Use One, Buy One Challenge" !


 
Shay, I was just thinking the same thing the other day. I was looking at my stuff and couldn't believe how many things I've use up. That challenge was the best!!!  Thanks, La!

Oh, Shay, good job on that stash of yours!!! 
I just ordered Claudie's Moisturizing condish


----------



## natura87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Finishing my braids and listening to Justin Nozuka's "Save him"...I need this CD!!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey yall.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Already thinking about what I'll be attempting to use up this week? I _think_ I should finish up a Reconstructor.
> 
> I may even be finishing up my Salerm 21 B5 Leave-In also this coming wash-day.
> 
> ...


 
Great plan, I'm following you to use up some more things.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 16, 2010)

ok so I ordered from lotion crafter last night and I got a shipping confirmation like right away...that was quick!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ok so I ordered from lotion crafter last night and I got a shipping confirmation like right away...that was quick!!!


 
 they're like that.

I have a new way of using up stuff.  This way I can try the things I still have to try and use up at the same time. After I try something at least 2 times and I like it I just add it to my rotation. If I don't like it I just start using it exclusively until I am done.  I'm sharing that with ya'll bc for a minute I was all over the place but now I'm good.


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey ladies!!!! I still haven't gotten my shipping notice from Jasmine's from my order on the 5th.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

I had some money in my paypal account so I placed an order with Vitacost. I got MSM, some prenatal vitamins (no I don't have a bun in the oven ), and 3 Aubrey Organics conditioners. I can't wait to try the AO!


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I had some money in my paypal account so I placed an order with Vitacost. I got MSM, some prenatal vitamins (no I don't have a bun in the oven ), and* 3 Aubrey Organics conditioners*. I can't wait to try the AO!


 Which ones did you get Lamara?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I still haven't gotten my shipping notice from Jasmine's from my order on the 5th.


I haven't either


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Which ones did you get Lamara?



I got:  Honeysuckle Rose, White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing, and Jojoba & Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing. I was going to get the protein one, but I have protein products already that I need to use up.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had a horrible time with my hair lately.  It is shedding and breaking, I don't know what from.  I thought it was from not having enough iron, I have taken my iron for a month now, still no change.  So, I thought back to when my hair was acting right and the 2 things that I stopped using was keraphix and emergencee, I am going back to it.  I don't have a reconstructor or mild protein that my hair is loving right now.  My hair has thinned out and I am sooo mad.  I am contemplating cutting it from APL into a SL bob.


----------



## Charz (Feb 16, 2010)

MissVee said:


> I have had a horrible time with my hair lately. It is shedding and breaking, I don't know what from. I thought it was from not having enough iron, I have taken my iron for a month now, still no change. So, I thought back to when my hair was acting right and the 2 things that I stopped using was keraphix and emergencee, I am going back to it. I don't have a reconstructor or mild protein that my hair is loving right now. My hair has thinned out and I am sooo mad. I am contemplating cutting it from APL into a SL bob.


 
Have your tried aphogee, or dudley's drc? Seems like you may need a strong protein. Emergencee is good too.

Dumb Blonde Reconstructor by TIGI is good too. Joico K-Pak as well.


----------



## Charz (Feb 16, 2010)

Yay! Shescentit's new reconstructor is coming soon!

http://www.shescentit.com/okinretr.html


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a call downstairs from the mail woman (she is always wearing a wig). She is really good and there is another one too that will call before they try to take your package to the condo office.  All of them don't do that. She did inform me though that she will call first, then try to take it to the office, then if they are not there then I will have to pick up packages at the po. Dayum.... What they were doing in the past was they would hold onto the package if they weren't in the office and try to take it there again. They have not replaced our site manager so it's the maintenance men over there accepting packages. I understand they do not have time to be sitting up there collecting packages but still.........it was convenient for me . I hate going to the po. Well I can still count on my UPS man.

My Beemine is here! Ordered on Thursday and got it on Tuesday .


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I want to make nail polish my new hobby.  Hair is slightly boring me right now.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I got a call downstairs from the mail woman (she is always wearing a wig). She is really good and there is another one too that will call before they try to take your package to the condo office. All of them don't do that. She did inform me though that she will call first, then try to take it to the office, then if they are not there then I will have to pick up packages at the po. Dayum.... What they were doing in the past was they would hold onto the package if they weren't in the office and try to take it there again. They have not replaced our site manager so it's the maintenance men over there accepting packages. I understand they do not have time to be sitting up there collecting packages but still.........it was convenient for me . I hate going to the po. Well I can still count on my UPS man.
> 
> My Beemine is here! Ordered on Thursday and got it on Tuesday .


 
Wow, I remember the problem you had. Shay maybe you should have them deliver to your parents?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Or work,maybe?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> I think I want to make nail polish my new hobby. Hair is slightly boring me right now.


Mkd, that is what I didrecently been posting for the week.


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

Shay, I have everything coming USPS delivered either to work or my mom's house.  I can't get to the PO to pick things up during work hours.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 16, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Have your tried aphogee, or dudley's drc? Seems like you may need a strong protein. Emergencee is good too.
> 
> Dumb Blonde Reconstructor by TIGI is good too. Joico K-Pak as well.



Yeah I am going to get the emergencee, that seemed to work back in the day.

I have a large bottle of kenra so I can follow up with that.

Thx charz...


----------



## chebaby (Feb 16, 2010)

hi ladies
i dont have much to say since ive been in twists. im still loving my twists though. next time i wont do them so small. im tempted to rinse or co wash them but my hair alwasy ends up frizzy when i do so i wont. i miss feeling water on my scalp. anyway im so glad im almost finished my hydrasylica mist and carols daughter hair milk. i havent been using my oyin moisturizers like i said i would, instead cd hair milk. im bored with oyin whipped pudding and shine and define. which sucks because i have 3 jars of shine and define.

next week when i do my twists again im going to use kbb hair butter again lol. i love that stuff.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

I had to try the KBB hair milk, ordered 12 Feb got it today now that is fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2010)

ltown said:


> I had to try the KBB hair milk, ordered 12 Feb got it today now that is fast.


 
It's Very Nice.  What Scent(s) did you get?


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 16, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I had some money in my paypal account so I placed an order with Vitacost. I got MSM, some prenatal vitamins (no I don't have a bun in the oven ), and 3 Aubrey Organics conditioners. I can't wait to try the AO!



oh man vitacost takes paypal?  uh-oh...what will I do with that piece of information? 

You never tried AO? I hope you like it....


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Very Nice. What Scent(s) did you get?


Creamy Coco Mango, smell good!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I still haven't gotten my shipping notice from Jasmine's from my order on the 5th.



Have you tried contacting Dana? She's usually very good about responding asap



lamaravilla said:


> I had some money in my paypal account so I placed an order with Vitacost. I got MSM, some prenatal vitamins (no I don't have a bun in the oven ), and 3 Aubrey Organics conditioners. I can't wait to try the AO!



I love AO! Which one did you get? I always buy the Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 16, 2010)

im tempted to purchase blackonyx shea yogurt moisturizers.


----------



## simplyconfident (Feb 16, 2010)

i went into ulta yesterday and spent almost $70 on hair products only becasue i knew that what i didn't like i could return.....don't judge me


----------



## natura87 (Feb 16, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> i went into ulta yesterday and spent almost $70 on hair products only becasue i knew that what i didn't like i could return.....don't judge me




I cant judge you becuase would do the same thing.  We are all in this together.


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Have you tried contacting Dana? She's usually very good about responding asap
> 
> 
> 
> I love AO! Which one did you get? I always buy the Honeysuckle Rose.


 I emailed her sunday and she responded that she was going to ship it today but I didn't get a shipping notice today either.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 16, 2010)

ok i changed my mind about using kbb hair butter this weekend. im going to use jane carter twist and lock. i need to use it up since its just a half of jar. i still like it but i wont repurchase because its too much money.
also i will be using my ohm sweet hair pudding since im doing a lot more twists. this is my time to get rid of it.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im tempted to purchase blackonyx shea yogurt moisturizers.


 
You'll change your mind after you see the shipping.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> You'll change your mind after you see the shipping.


 
erplexed 5.66 for one $10 item...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> erplexed 5.66 for one $10 item...


 
And she is shipping from Florida just like Qhemet and Beemine. Makes no sense to me.  Are you putting one item in each box?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Finishing up my individual braids I will DC them with the rest of my suave Humectant DC mix I made and then cowash that out with giovanni TTTT or my Suave Naturals. I am trying to use up stuff before I move on to other things.

I bought an over the door shoe holder from TJ Maxx on clearance that is now holding 20 bottles of conditioner. The door wont close, but I don't care. It looks pretty!


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> erplexed 5.66 for one $10 item...


 I am over these sellers with this outrageous shipping.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 16, 2010)

Im thinking about buying banana brulee. the shipping isnt too bad -- $4.95.


----------



## mkd (Feb 16, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im thinking about buying banana brulee. the shipping isnt too bad -- $4.95.


 This is my favorite DC.  I don't think I can ever let it go.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love the smell of Oyin Shine and Define.


That is all.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm under the dryer *sigh* and its past midnight
I "accidentally" dc'd for almost 2 hours today and now I'm so tired. I used shampoo and it dried out my hair like crazy. Can't imagine what my hair would be like if I didn't use the steamer. My hair is getting to be too much. 
I almost broke my arm trying to rollerset the nape area   I am going to order 1 oz of the Texture Playground growth oil. That stuff actually worked, I wasn't sure it would.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 17, 2010)

I pretty much emptied my hsr. There is a bit left in the bottle but I tried to cut the bottle with a scissor and it wouldn't cut. 
I think it will be a repurchase for the smell.  lol, it also makes my hair very soft.
It has a special place in my heart. 

I tried Joico kpak reconstruct today- the 1 minute one and that stuff is wonderful, When I rinsed it out my hair was so silky, what a hairgasm! 

I'm realizing that I have a good amount of protein conditioners now and I was pretty reluctant to buy protein. erplexed

So now two of my moisture deep condishes are knocked out AO WC & HSR; (HSR a repurchase don't know when)

So now my my moisture DCs

silicon mix (not much left)
mizani moisturfuse (almost done too) 
that yes to carrots mask  not almost done, I'm not feeling this product
nexxus humectress (pretty much almost done)

So I don't have much left before I use up my moisture deep conditioners! 

But let's not talk about cowash/instant conditioners


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I almost broke my arm trying to rollerset the nape area




I roller set weekly too and sometimes I feel like you have to be a contortionist to roller set!!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I still haven't gotten my shipping notice from Jasmine's from my order on the 5th.


Me either MKD. I ordered on the 6th but like a said a few posts back, I've never paid attention to whether I got a notice in the past or not. I'm waiting on some of everything right now and it's driving me nuts! I'm about to place another BONY order just because I know it'll be here by Friday  Oh wait, I have perfume coming hopefully today but that's for DD. She wanted Love by Harajuku Lovers. 3.4 oz bottle on Ebay for 30 bucks .


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Me either MKD. I ordered on the 6th but like a said a few posts back, I've never paid attention to whether I got a notice in the past or not. I'm waiting on some of everything right now and it's driving me nuts! I'm about to place another BONY order just because I know it'll be here by Friday  Oh wait, I have perfume coming hopefully today but that's for DD. She wanted Love by Harajuku Lovers. 3.4 oz bottle on Ebay for 30 bucks .


 What are you going to get from BONY Eisani?  I was on there the other day eyeing the alter ego garlic conditioner.


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

I decided that i really like the way henna made my hair feel, even using such a small amount.  I think I am going to keep using it and if my hair turns too red, I am going to put a rinse over it.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> What are you going to get from BONY Eisani?  I was on there the other day eyeing the alter ego garlic conditioner.


I ordered:

Sebastian Laminates Cellophane in Red Hot
3 Nutrine Garlic Conditioners
4 Nature's Blessings pomades (dad wants more)
Alter Ego Hasty Lux Bright & Shine spray
AE Cren drops

the Sebastian is going to be my for real last attempt at coloring. If it doesn't take, I'm going to go ahead and let my eyebrow girl do her thing to see if she can remove this henna color even though I think I have some of the stuff she was talking about using. If not I may go to Cosmoprof myself and get it.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> I decided that i really like the way henna made my hair feel, even using such a small amount.  I think I am going to keep using it and if my hair turns too red, I am going to put a rinse over it.



if you do't want your hair too red, you can put the henna right after mixing instead of letting it sit so  the dye won't release as much.


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I ordered:
> 
> *Sebastian Laminates Cellophane in Red Hot*
> 3 Nutrine Garlic Conditioners
> ...


 I saw the sebastian laminates at the BSS last week.  If I need to do a rinse soon, this is what I am going to use.  

I really like the nature's blessing grease.  I haven't used it in years


sharifeh said:


> if you do't want your hair too red, you can put the henna right after mixing instead of letting it sit so the dye won't release as much.


Sharifeh, I didn't let it sit at all girl.  I mixed it with some other powders and conditioner and it turned my blond highlights redder than I would have liked.  It doesn't look crazy red but it was noticeable.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2010)

I ordered a 4 oz bottle of Hair Butter from Textures Playground and she shipped it on February 5th.  I received the package YESTERDAY.  I even checked the package and it did indeed say 2/5/10 so I know she's not lying.  I guess the post office is really behind in all packages.



Eisani said:


> the Sebastian is going to be my for real last attempt at coloring. If it doesn't take, I'm going to go ahead and let my eyebrow girl do her thing to see if she can remove this henna color even though I think I have some of the stuff she was talking about using. If not I may go to Cosmoprof myself and get it.



Henna is no joke!  How often did you used to henna in the past? I haven't henna'd in over a year and to this day I have red hair that won't turn black no matter what.

I stopped using henna because it was just too messy for me. It also dried out my hair. I do love Amla though.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> I saw the sebastian laminates at the BSS last week. If I need to do a rinse soon, this is what I am going to use.
> 
> I really like the nature's blessing grease. I haven't used it in years
> 
> Sharifeh, I didn't let it sit at all girl. I mixed it with some other powders and conditioner and it turned my blond highlights redder than I would have liked. It doesn't look crazy red but it was noticeable.


I know you are glad you did not get that henna from me


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

ltown said:


> I know you are glad you did not get that henna from me


 Its the same brand though ltown, karishma.  That is the only brand the market had that I had heard of.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Its the same brand though ltown, karishma.  That is the only brand the market had that I had heard of.



MKD, is your hair still highlighted like in your siggie? Does the henna cause any problems with the color? 

I have a bag of henna in my cabinet just sitting there. If anybody wants it they can have it for free.


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> MKD, is your hair still highlighted like in your siggie? Does the henna cause any problems with the color?
> 
> I have a bag of henna in my cabinet just sitting there. If anybody wants it they can have it for free.


 Yes, BM its still that color.  That is the reason I can't really henna.  I only used a teaspoon full mixed with kapli toni, amla, and brahmi and it still colored my hair redder.  I hate these highlights so much.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Its the same brand though ltown, karishma. That is the only brand the market had that I had heard of.


Ok, I wanted some red undertone but henna too much work for me and it does not cover the grays!


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

ltown said:


> Ok, I wanted some red undertone but henna too much work for me and it does not cover the grays!


 My natural hair color actually picked up some very pretty burgandy looking highlights.  When I do start getting grays, I don't think I would use henna to cover them because it seems like they would be too red.  I guess I would do a 2 step to cover them.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 17, 2010)

Randomly checking my mail I finally got the free sample of Redken Curl Bounce Curl Perfecting Lotion. I was expecting a little ketchup packet that would cover maybe 1/10th of my big head....nope 6 whole ounces. 

I didn't pay a thing , not even shipping and handling!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 17, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Randomly checking my mail I finally got the free sample of Redken Curl Bounce Curl Perfecting Lotion. I was expecting a little ketchup packet that would cover maybe 1/10th of my big head....nope 6 whole ounces.
> 
> I didn't pay a thing , not even shipping and handling!!


 
Holllllaaaaaa


----------



## natura87 (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Holllllaaaaaa



I am thrifty like that....even though thriftyness is the root cause of my PJism.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I have a new way of using up stuff. This way I can try the things I still have to try and use up at the same time. After I try something at least 2 times and I like it I just add it to my rotation. If I don't like it I just start using it exclusively until I am done. *I'm sharing that with ya'll bc for a minute I was all over the place but now I'm good.


 
Will take this New Method under serious Advisement.

Thanks for Sharing...............


----------



## Eisani (Feb 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I ordered a 4 oz bottle of Hair Butter from Textures Playground and she shipped it on February 5th.  I received the package YESTERDAY.  I even checked the package and it did indeed say 2/5/10 so I know she's not lying.  I guess the post office is really behind in all packages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk how far behind the PO is, I ordered a package Friday and got it today. Then again, it did come from the west coast...I'm just anxious for my body stuff, I know under normal circumstances I would've had my Jasmines by now. 

I did henna every six weeks or so for a year. This sandy brown and red action I have going on right now just isn't cute. My hair looks like a fading sunset, and not in a good way  I just keep it wet and in a bun so it all looks the same color or slap on Tammy and K.I.M.!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

im ready to take my twists out already 
i dont know what my problem is i just cant leave my hair protected for too long. i go crazy.
anyway im just gonna fight through it, at least for this week i will. i will not remove these braids until friday night which will really be saturday. then i will wear a puff on saturday and sunday morning and then do my shampoo, deep treat and another set of braids sunday evening. im determined to protect my hair until summer. even in the summer time i plan on wearing twists maybe every other week and then my good ole puff the other weeks.


----------



## Charz (Feb 17, 2010)

I got my Jasmine's order. No free samples  Kinda burst my bubble, especially because it took so long to get here.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 17, 2010)

im itching to buy two things from shescentit and some items from the nutrine line but im working on being good and using what I have already.


----------



## newports (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got my Jasmine's order. No free samples  Kinda burst my bubble, especially because it took so long to get here.



did it take longer than qhemet & afroveda


----------



## Charz (Feb 17, 2010)

newports said:


> did it take longer than qhemet & afroveda



I ordered it on the 6th and got it today. I haven't ordered from Afroveda since July, and last time I ordered from qhemet during a sale, I got it in like 4 or 5 days.

Well, the snow storm certainly interfered with her shipping time, but Oyin gave out coupons to the people whose orders were affected, even though it wasn't their fault.

I'm just complaining lol, last time I got a sample, I love free samples.


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got my Jasmine's order. No free samples  Kinda burst my bubble, especially because it took so long to get here.


Did you get anything other than the conditioners?


----------



## newports (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I ordered it on the 6th and got it today. I haven't ordered from Afroveda since July, and last time I ordered from qhemet during a sale, I got it in like 4 or 5 days.
> 
> Well, the snow storm certainly interfered with her shipping time, but Oyin gave out coupons to the people whose orders were affected, even though it wasn't their fault.
> 
> I'm just complaining lol, last time I got a sample, I love free samples.



i wouldve thought jasmines would give out atleast 1 fragrance sample.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

i finished my hairveda hydrasylica mist. actually i mixed it with water and juices and berries to mist my hair last night so its gone. yaaaaaaayyyyyyy. i wont miss it lmao.
i cant wait, in the next 2 weeks or so i plan on making a big order to kbb. i want that set that has the shampoo, hair milk, hair butter and deep conditioner. i also want another hair cream because i plan on doing twists with it in the summer(that stuff is amazinf during hot weather) and of course i want the ll hair mask. i want to try stuff in the lavender vanilla scent even though i generally dont like lavender scents. and her vanilla latter didnt smell a thing like vanilla.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got my Jasmine's order. No free samples  Kinda burst my bubble, especially because it took so long to get here.


 
Good, I got something to look forward to still waiting.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I love the smell of Oyin Shine and Define.
> 
> 
> That is all.



You're too funny
What does it smell like? I've never ordered from Oyin. If I ever did it would be through Curlmart.


----------



## Charz (Feb 17, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> You're too funny
> What does it smell like? I've never ordered from Oyin. If I ever did it would be through Curlmart.



To me it smells like manly starbursts!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> To me it smells like manly starbursts!



OMG I love Starbursts and Skittles!!! I'll have to add it to my list


----------



## mkd (Feb 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> To me it smells like manly starbursts!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2010)

Char--I actually don't think 11 days is bad when it included a snow storm and a holiday.

I finished my sample of Beemine's Avocado Cream Conditioner. I really like the smell. It's still in my hair so no verdict yet.


----------



## Charz (Feb 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Char--I actually don't think 11 days is bad when it included a snow storm and a holiday.
> 
> I finished my sample of Beemine's Avocado Cream Conditioner. I really like the smell. It's still in my hair so no verdict yet.




I know, I'm just bitter about the samples.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2010)

^^.....


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

shine and define does smell yummy. kinda like the honey hemp conditioner. is it the same smell? it smells orange-y and honey-y lol but not orange-y like sitranilla. i know that didnt help lmao.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2010)

yea ummmmm i lied. im taking these twists out tonight. i feel so bad. but i miss my puff so whatever.


----------



## Charz (Feb 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> shine and define does smell yummy. kinda like the honey hemp conditioner. is it the same smell? it smells orange-y and honey-y lol but not orange-y like sitranilla. i know that didnt help lmao.



Yup, same smell. It has a musk scent to it.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 18, 2010)

So I used emergencee and Kenra con tonight.  My hair is feeling better.  I repurchased the giovanni's direct leave in, I find that I am going back to my old staples.  

I now detangle after I DC.  I spray on a detangler then comb out.   I loose much less hair this way.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So I returned the DRC to the BSS.  I was on the phone with my cuz at the time.  Something told me to check the receipt when I got home, how about this mickey fickey returned the price of the DRC not including the sales tax.  I am calling up there tomorrow, and going by after work to get my money.  This BSS is in a lower income area and I feel like this isn't the first time they have done this.  I will see how they act tomorrow, I will also contact the Dept of Revenue to see what they can do.  Folks always trying to get over.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 18, 2010)

ok im really peeved by hairveda. why does my whipped cream lable still have beezwax and not shea butter? is the lable wrong or did she not add shea butter?? wth maaannn.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2010)

I finally got a shipping notice from Jasmine that mean 4 more day


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Char--I actually don't think 11 days is bad when it included a snow storm and a holiday.
> 
> I finished my sample of Beemine's Avocado Cream Conditioner. I really like the smell. It's still in my hair so no verdict yet.



Can't wait to hear the verdict 
Oh, and...



           One Day Customer Appreciation Sale Friday February 19th!     Issue #: 2                Problems viewing the newsletter? Click here to read the online version.                 	
We want to say THANK YOU! However, actions speak louder than words!

For One Day Only! This Friday February 19th Take 15% off your entire order! 
Just enter the coupon code _*SAVE *to receive your discount! You may also redeem any customer reward points you have earned during this sale for further savings!_
Visit us at:
www.komazahaircare.com
*As always, we thank you and appreciate you!*​Get More Information About Komaza Care Sooner! Join us on Facebook:​http://www.facebook.com/pages/Komaza-Hair-Care/107924971207?ref=ts#​


----------



## Americka (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. Today is wash day and so far I have used up the remainder of my Pantene Clarifying Shampoo, Skala Shea Butter Poo, Skala SB Con, and Skala Ceramides masque. Have a great day!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2010)

ltown said:


> I finally got a shipping notice from Jasmine that mean 4 more day


I got one last night as well. Yall I'm having a hard time using up my stuff. A really hard time. erplexed


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

I like KBB moisturizing shampoo much better than my beloved HV Amala Shampoo.

FML


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I got one last night as well. Yall I'm having a hard time using up my stuff. A really hard time. erplexed


 

Make a goal of using up atleast 1 product a week. I try to do 2. How many times do you wash/dc your hair a week?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I like KBB moisturizing shampoo much better than my beloved HV Amala Shampoo.
> 
> FML


I may have more 


Charzboss said:


> Make a goal of using up atleast 1 product a week. I try to do 2. How many times do you wash/dc your hair a week?


Right now I'm washing 1/wk. I'm extra heavy handed, but it still doesn't seem to be putting a dent in anything!


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok im really peeved by hairveda. why does my whipped cream lable still have beezwax and not shea butter? is the lable wrong or did she not add shea butter?? wth maaannn.


 

The label might just be wrong. I read on the forum that someone had that concern. Apparently they have not ran out of the old label yet. How does this compare to the old WCEH?


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I may have more


 

Oh girl thats ok. How many do yah got.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi ladies  I'm going to clarify my hair and do a protein treatment. I'll use my keratin oil with the Aphogee 2 minute on top, following with a rich moisture conditioner.  I feel I need a real boost of protein as my hair feels a bit fragile for some reason. 

I've finished a bottle of Shea Butter & Tea Tree moisturiser, will probably repurchase as it's quite good in my children's hair.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 18, 2010)

I got all my Aubrey Organics conditioners yesterday. Can't wait till Friday night so I can cowash. Already told the honey that I'm not going anywhere because I wanted to wash my hair, he rolled his eyes at me  

Something weird happened to me yesterday. Charz knows I have been using this powder deodorant from Lush for a few months now. It has been working really well, no irritation, no wetness, and no smelly pits.

Yesterday I couldn't find my powder puff so I used the Crystal rock, the one you have to wet to put on. 

By the time I got home my entire armpit area was peeling. It didn't hurt at all nor was it inflamed. It was like when you get sunburned and after it heals it peels off. 

I don't know which to use now or why this happened. I need that darn funk butter to get here man  The last thing I need right now is a case of the fire pits.


Why does everyone say the AO condishes smell bad? I like the smell of them. Maybe that's my inner hippy


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Oh girl thats ok. How many do yah got.


I'll check. I owe ya


----------



## mkd (Feb 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got all my Aubrey Organics conditioners yesterday. Can't wait till Friday night so I can cowash. Already told the honey that I'm not going anywhere because I wanted to wash my hair, he rolled his eyes at me
> 
> Something weird happened to me yesterday. Charz knows I have been using this powder deodorant from Lush for a few months now. It has been working really well, no irritation, no wetness, and no smelly pits.
> 
> ...



 I thought I was the only one who hated the way they smell.  The only one I am still using, GPB has such a strong scent to me but I don't care because I really like it.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I got all my Aubrey Organics conditioners yesterday. Can't wait till Friday night so I can cowash. Already told the honey that I'm not going anywhere because I wanted to wash my hair, he rolled his eyes at me
> 
> Something weird happened to me yesterday. Charz knows I have been using this powder deodorant from Lush for a few months now. It has been working really well, no irritation, no wetness, and no smelly pits.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the scent either. Then again, I like earthy scents. Add me to the inner hippy club too I guess .


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

Eisani said:


> I don't mind the scent either. Then again, I like earthy scents. Add me to the inner hippy club too I guess .


 

I really liked the AOHSR scents.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Feb 18, 2010)

Have you all heard of this online retailer???? OMG I can't wait till they open!

And I can't wait till they get some other brands . . .


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> Have you all heard of this online retailer???? OMG I can't wait till they open!
> 
> And I can't wait till they get some other brands . . .


 

Yeah here is her youtube


*CoilsKinksCurls*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=902CMjTXsZc

Free shipping over 60 bucks!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am taking these tiny braids out after a day and a half. Why do I keep lying to myself? I just cant do protective styles.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2010)

I got my curlformer today that was fast. I'm going to be busy this weekend first trying out kccc that Vonnie send me, thanks!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 18, 2010)

I purchased a nutrine garlic shampoo today. I was at the BSS at saw how much it cost ($4.49) and remembered how I didnt have a dime on me . To put it on my CC I would have had to buy more items and I didnt want to do that. Well...someone dropped $5 in front of me!!! My inner PJ told me to pick up that $5 and bottle of shampoo and RUN to the register. So I did!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 18, 2010)

washnset said:


> I purchased a nutrine garlic shampoo today. I was at the BSS at saw how much it cost ($4.49) and remembered how I didnt have a dime on me . To put it on my CC I would have had to buy more items and I didnt want to do that. Well...someone dropped $5 in front of me!!! *My inner PJ told me to pick up that $5 and bottle of shampoo and RUN to the register. So I did!*




I would do the same thing!!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The label might just be wrong. I read on the forum that someone had that concern. Apparently they have not ran out of the old label yet. How does this compare to the old WCEH?


i havent used it yet. i liked the old formula but i was relaxed then so i have no idea anyway lol.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 18, 2010)

washnset said:


> I purchased a nutrine garlic shampoo today. I was at the BSS at saw how much it cost ($4.49) and remembered how I didnt have a dime on me . To put it on my CC I would have had to buy more items and I didnt want to do that. Well...someone dropped $5 in front of me!!! My inner PJ told me to pick up that $5 and bottle of shampoo and RUN to the register. So I did!


 
Needs must!!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 18, 2010)

i took my twists out last night and today and detangled with hairveda moist condition then washed with hairveda amala cream rinse and then conditioned with giovanni nutrafix. my hair was screaming for protein. im going to do another protein tomorrow with AO gpb and AO blue green algea rinse. the hairveda moist condition and amala cream rinse both make my hair silky and soft. but it does so in the same way HE conditioners do. like i know if i use it all week it'll be build up city. they are keepers until i run out lmao.
i used kbb hair milk and sunshine to do my puff and it is so cute, im in love with my hair.
what i will say though is that this is the third time my twists almost dreaded up on me. and i only had these twists in for 5 days. i dont know why that keeps happening. esp. in the back of my hair. thats the silkiest part that usually doesnt even hold twists but yet in less than a week my hair will try to dread back there. its crazy.
but i cant wait to give my hair some more protein tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 18, 2010)

IDare, get ready fed ex delivery date is 2/24 finally my Steamer is on her way (DROOL) ahhhhh.

I won't get a chance to use it until next friday since that is my next wash day, Yeah!

Now She's (that's me)(I) very happy!


----------



## robot. (Feb 18, 2010)

what gives with the luvnatural's site?  it, in a word, sucks.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 18, 2010)

Im going to wash my hair tonight. I will be done with the amala shampoo from HV. I like this shampoo but it wont be a repurchase because Im done with HV.

Im deciding between using the reconstructor from Jasmines or the avocado and silk DC from Jasmines.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 18, 2010)

i like the hairveda amala cream rinse but does it really clean the hair????
i want to be done with hairveda too but i need my whipped gelly and cocasta oil. and i love the almond glaze too but i can trade that in for the oyin bsp. but the whipped gelly...i need that lol. not really but it will be hard for me to give it up.
i was looking at the ingredient list for the moist condition and i was thinking . ok it might be natural but where all the butters and oils and honey and whatnot? why does everything has a name that sounds like a chemical? i mean i try not to compare companies but oyin conditioner has things you can pronounce and you know what it is.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to do something to my hair tonight but I dont have a clue. I have a paper due @ 9:00 am and all I can think about is "Giovanni or Aussie?".


----------



## mkd (Feb 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i like the hairveda amala cream rinse but does *it really clean the hair*????
> i want to be done with hairveda too but i need my whipped gelly and cocasta oil. and i love the almond glaze too but i can trade that in for the oyin bsp. but the whipped gelly...i need that lol. not really but it will be hard for me to give it up.
> i was looking at the ingredient list for the moist condition and i was thinking . ok it might be natural but where all the butters and oils and honey and whatnot? why does everything has a name that sounds like a chemical? i mean i try not to compare companies but oyin conditioner has things you can pronounce and you know what it is.


 I like the cream rinse too but it feels more like a co wash to me.  I love cocasta oil.  The sintrinillah, I haven't decided if this will be a repurchase yet.  It depends on if I find something I like better.


----------



## tanjola (Feb 18, 2010)

ROBOTxcore said:


> what gives with the luvnatural's site?  it, in a word, sucks.


 
YEP!! ITA


----------



## Day36 (Feb 18, 2010)

hey yall! just stopping by. off topic has been having me hooked. lol. sorry  also, lamara...help needed please! check your pms. i havent used up anything yet either eisani . but in good news, i will be using my avocado butter tonight for the first times. oh yes! lol.  charz, remember to let me know about the drc. washnset, when we's gonna meet up? be safe ladies


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Can't wait to hear the verdict


 
I liked it but with only 2 oz I can't truly give a verdict.  I will most likely buy an 8 oz at some point.  

I will be doing a haul from Komaza. I wish it was more than 15% off but I was waiting on a sale to purchase some of the new stuff. I will be shipping it to my job.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 18, 2010)

oh lamara, i cant send you a pm. girl, i tried to be like you and did a manicure last weekend. i used sh double-duty base and top coat with sh extreme (a blue color) and sh acryllic top coat. chile, i still have blue on some of my nails. anything i can do? ive tried reg remover and pure acetone. did i do something wrong?


----------



## Charz (Feb 18, 2010)

Day36 said:


> oh lamara, i cant send you a pm. girl, i tried to be like you and did a manicure last weekend. i used sh double-duty base and top coat with sh extreme (a blue color) and sh acryllic top coat. chile, i still have blue on some of my nails. anything i can do? ive tried reg remover and pure acetone. did i do something wrong?



She might not get back to this for a little while 

Anyways, I plan on getting some Boundless Tresses Balm!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 18, 2010)

next weekend?




Day36 said:


> hey yall! just stopping by. off topic has been having me hooked. lol. sorry  also, lamara...help needed please! check your pms. i havent used up anything yet either eisani . but in good news, i will be using my avocado butter tonight for the first times. oh yes! lol. charz, remember to let me know about the drc. *washnset, when we's gonna meet up?* be safe ladies


----------



## Day36 (Feb 18, 2010)

sure! im so down. um...pm, anyone?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 18, 2010)

Welp, I did my first wash and go of the year. It turned out nice, but I won't be doing that very often. Oh yea, While it was wet, I got to snipping off straight ends. I only ended up cutting between 1-1.5" so in some places I'm completely natural and still have a bit left in others. I'll post a half a$$ pic in a few once I get off my phone.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 18, 2010)

please post e. i looooooove your hair! *embarrassed at sounding creepy*


----------



## natura87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have taken most of my braids out but now I look like a dark skinned Corbin Bleu. Why do I do this to myself? I need to come up with a girly style by tomorrow!

I might use up my Suave and some Giovanni tonight.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 18, 2010)

So I'm not Catholic but I have catholic friends and I'm doing lent with them. I'm giving hair products for 40 days.  Ya ok, let's see how that goes. Ash wednesday was only yesterday and I'm already hurting.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 18, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> So I'm not Catholic but I have catholic friends and I'm doing lent with them. I'm giving hair products for 40 days.  Ya ok, let's see how that goes. Ash wednesday was only yesterday and I'm already hurting.



I couldn't do that without buyng at least one product. I don't have the willpower I can readily admit it. I tried fasting for Yom Kippur and I couldn't last even half the day. I suck at challenges


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 19, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> She might not get back to this for a little while
> 
> Anyways, I plan on getting some Boundless Tresses Balm!



Did you get the email about the discount? 







Hi there!

Do you need to stock up on Boundless Tresses? Are you ready to try the Revitalizing Hair Balm, which by the way is growing in popularity by the day. Now's your chance to try it at a discount!

For the week of February 21- February 28 you will get 10% off your entire order! Just be sure to use the coupon code GS01 to apply your savings.

Don't forget to check out the 32oz quantity for even steeper savings!

Please visit www.growthspecifics.com to order today


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Welp, I did my first wash and go of the year. It turned out nice, but I won't be doing that very often. Oh yea, While it was wet, I got to snipping off straight ends. I only ended up cutting between 1-1.5" so in some places I'm completely natural and still have a bit left in others. I'll post a half a$$ pic in a few once I get off my phone.


 
Wow Eisani, that is a long transition how much longer do you think you'll go?


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

Day36 said:


> please post e. i looooooove your hair! *embarrassed at sounding creepy*


 Thank you! I need to reopen my Fotki and update one of these days!


ltown said:


> Wow Eisani, that is a long transition how much longer do you think you'll go?


I have no idea. I said I was cutting the rest off by April, come hell or high water, but there are other days I entertain texlaxing again . I'm fickle like that. Anyhoo, here's a quick shot of yesterday's hair. I liked the fact that my hair wasn't as big as usual once it was dry. I used my HE HH, which I don't really like to cowash, and GVP Biolage Smoothing Balm as a leave in.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh yea, *Charz* I bought the stuff we were discussing yesterday. Surely did!


----------



## Charz (Feb 19, 2010)

^ Thanks for the package! I can't wait!


----------



## Charz (Feb 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Did you get the email about the discount?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How da hell is shipping $7.75? 

Che, Shay, ltown, if you were to buy some, I'd split the shipping costs with yah and paypal you for my product


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Thank you! I need to reopen my Fotki and update one of these days!
> 
> I have no idea. I said I was cutting the rest off by April, come hell or high water, but there are other days I entertain texlaxing again . I'm fickle like that. Anyhoo, here's a quick shot of yesterday's hair. I liked the fact that my hair wasn't as big as usual once it was dry. I used my HE HH, which I don't really like to cowash, and GVP Biolage Smoothing Balm as a leave in.



Are you kidding me? Your hair looks gorgeous!!! After transitioning for so long you should at least give it a few more months of being natural before doing anything drastic. I know you like to change it up, so I hear ya. I think your hair looks so cute!


----------



## mkd (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani, I can't see the pic here at work but I love your hair too.  I am sure its pretty, I am going to check it out when I get home.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Are you kidding me? Your hair looks gorgeous!!! After transitioning for so long you should at least give it a few more months of being natural before doing anything drastic. I know you like to change it up, so I hear ya. I think your hair looks so cute!


Thank you  I know I should give it some time. Shrinkage is such a beyotch and having 3 different textures is nothing nice.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 19, 2010)

hey e! I agree, your hair looks lovely. But, I also hear you on that shrinkage bit. It's a beast!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

^^ And why is it that curls clump so drastically different depending on what products are used???


----------



## LushLox (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Thank you! I need to reopen my Fotki and update one of these days!
> 
> I have no idea. I said I was cutting the rest off by April, come hell or high water, but there are other days I entertain texlaxing again . I'm fickle like that. Anyhoo, here's a quick shot of yesterday's hair. I liked the fact that my hair wasn't as big as usual once it was dry. I used my HE HH, which I don't really like to cowash, and GVP Biolage Smoothing Balm as a leave in.




I didn't know you were transitioning, I thought you were completely natural! Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Charz (Feb 19, 2010)

I might have to kick HV to the curb. 

I'm doin what BM is doing and ordering Bulk Conditioner for detangling which is cheaper and has better ingredients then Moist 24/7.

Oyins's Burnt Sugar is better the HV Almond Glaze

KBB Moisturizing Shampoo is better the HV Amala Shampoo

Qhemet's Karkady Mist is better than HV Hydrasilica


----------



## natura87 (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Thank you! I need to reopen my Fotki and update one of these days!
> 
> I have no idea. I said I was cutting the rest off by April, come hell or high water, but there are other days I entertain texlaxing again . I'm fickle like that. Anyhoo, here's a quick shot of yesterday's hair. I liked the fact that my hair wasn't as big as usual once it was dry. I used my HE HH, which I don't really like to cowash, and GVP Biolage Smoothing Balm as a leave in.



OMG!!! You hair is gorgeous!!! Wow!!! How long did you transition?

WOW!I want your hair!


----------



## Day36 (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> ^^ And why is it that curls clump so drastically different depending on what products are used???



omgoodness e, yes! We are riiiight >chea< sorry yall, but I'm reeaaal bitter about my almost 1 hr detangling session last night.  And, the thing is, I had my hair in a bun all two weeks (I was sick), moisturized and tried to remove sheds while in the bun. And, I STILL had a while to go. To boot, my 6-months post head is relaxed, 3c sides and nape, 4a front, and I think a coooarse 4a (or even 4b) in the middle. lawd! My hair is not clumping right either. I think I may have to go back to shampooing more frequently. oye. Yall, I'm itching to do a cut, but I feel like that's hustling backwards.  

*will be back to post jacked up pics of my bun*

ps t, can you tell me how the ceramides (sp) makes your hair feel? i used the creamish one by matrix and it had my hair feeling like  @ first. we'll see.


----------



## mkd (Feb 19, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I might have to kick HV to the curb.
> 
> I'm doin what BM is doing and ordering Bulk Conditioner for detangling which is cheaper and has better ingredients then Moist 24/7.
> 
> ...


 I feel you.  I actually think I am going to attempt to start making a lot of stuff, a DC from a bulk base and a co/wash and leave in from a base.  I think I am going to try to make a hair gel too.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the ends in a net because they're still a bit damp. dont worry yall, I will be fixing the bun before I leave my house. lol


----------



## Day36 (Feb 19, 2010)

ps thank you Che, Robot, Vonnie, T, and everyone else who put me on to avocado butter. loooves it so far


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

Day your new growth is beautiful! 
Natura, Cream Tee, I've been transitioning for 27 months now  The BKT has worn off and reality has set back in  It's a jungle up in there. Day 2 of WnG is huge, I really think I have a 4b section in the lower right quarter of my head. Why just that section? How did I end up w/3 textures, possibly 4? The top/front of my hair is definitely 3c, but there's also this loosely wavy section that never actually curls, just becomes big loos waves. Then there's the left side which is 4a...ay Dios mio!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

The BONY order I placed Wed came earlier today. Just sayin. I'm going to try the Sebastian cellophane tomorrow morning. Wish me luck! I may even attempt a ponytail rollerset. It's been a year since my last attempt @ rollersetting.


----------



## mkd (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Day your new growth is beautiful!
> Natura, Cream Tee, I've been transitioning for 27 months now  The BKT has worn off and reality has set back in  It's a jungle up in there. Day 2 of WnG is huge, I really think I have a 4b section in the lower right quarter of my head. Why just that section? How did I end up w/3 textures, possibly 4? The top/front of my hair is definitely 3c, but there's also this loosely wavy section that never actually curls, just becomes big loos waves. Then there's the left side which is 4a...ay Dios mio!


 Before the boards, I never even realized that I had 2 distinctly different textures on each side of my head.  Its interesting. 


Eisani said:


> The BONY order I placed Wed came earlier today. Just sayin. I'm going to try the Sebastian cellophane tomorrow morning. Wish me luck! I may even attempt a ponytail rollerset. It's been a year since my last attempt @ rollersetting.


Damn, that was fast shipping.  Good luck with the cellophane!  I am interested in case I need to throw some over my hair if my attempts at henna turn my ish bright red.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2010)

Eisani said:


> ^^ And why is it that curls clump so drastically different depending on what products are used???



Not only that, but sometimes I can put the exact gel+leave-in 3 days in a row and get three different results. Natural hair has a mind of its own. 



Charzboss said:


> I might have to kick HV to the curb.
> 
> *I'm doin what BM is doing and ordering Bulk Conditioner for detangling which is cheaper and has better ingredients then Moist 24/7.*
> 
> ...



My 4 gallons of conditioner should last me a while. Not bad for $20 bucks.



Day36 said:


> ps thank you Che, Robot, Vonnie, T, and everyone else who put me on to avocado butter. loooves it so far



Oh I love avocado butter!  I recently bought a pound and I use it as grease. Its the bestest. Oh BTW your hair looks so pretty!  Transitioning is not for the faint of heart, I hear ya girl.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Not only that, but sometimes I can put the exact gel+leave-in 3 days in a row and get three different results. Natural hair has a mind of its own. *
> 
> 
> 
> My 4 gallons of conditioner should last me a while. Not bad for $20 bucks.


YES to the bold! You aren't even lying about 4 gallons for $20 being the ****. I think I'm in the wrong business


----------



## Day36 (Feb 19, 2010)

omg yes E, Mkd, and BM! Sometimes I really do think that someone's playing a trick on me. The varying results from wash-to-wash kills me. Like Mkd *looks around and whispers*, I think the sides of my head may be different textures/type. Let's not talk that too loudly into existence. My left side is a bit shorter (always) and seems to be thinner. I've stopped wrapping since about June/July, so it looks better, retaining more length. But, I do think in the least it's a different texture from my right side. BM where do you get your avocado from and cost? It may become a bulk staple


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I couldn't do that without buyng at least one product. I don't have the willpower I can readily admit it. I tried fasting for Yom Kippur and I couldn't last even half the day. I suck at challenges



I'm allowing myself refills but that's it lol, I'm also pretty bad at controlling myself.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I might have to kick HV to the curb.
> 
> I'm doin what BM is doing and ordering Bulk Conditioner for detangling which is cheaper and has better ingredients then Moist 24/7.
> 
> ...


ita with all of the above. i dont know if i feel like burnt sugar is better than almond glaze as far as performance goes but the ingredients are far better than all the wax hairveda has. i havent tried kbb shampoo but yall know im a big fan so ill agree anyway  and yes karkady is ten times better than hydrasylica.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2010)

Day36 said:


> omg yes E, Mkd, and BM! Sometimes I really do think that someone's playing a trick on me. The varying results from wash-to-wash kills me. Like Mkd *looks around and whispers*, I think the sides of my head may be different textures/type. Let's not talk that too loudly into existence. My left side is a bit shorter (always) and seems to be thinner. I've stopped wrapping since about June/July, so it looks better, retaining more length. But, I do think in the least it's a different texture from my right side. BM where do you get your avocado from and cost? It may become a bulk staple



I ordered from this vendor: http://www.camdengrey.com/
I accidentally ordered almond butter (which I hate) instead of the avocado. I called them up and they exchanged it with no problem.


----------



## mkd (Feb 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ita with all of the above. i dont know if i feel like burnt sugar is better than almond glaze as far as performance goes but the ingredients are far better than all the wax hairveda has. *i havent tried kbb shampoo but yall know im a big fan so ill agree anyway * and yes karkady is ten times better than hydrasylica.


  I need a smiley with its fingers in its ears, everytime I read your posts about KBB, I almost get pulled in.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> How da hell is shipping $7.75?
> 
> Che, Shay, ltown, if you were to buy some, I'd split the shipping costs with yah and paypal you for my product


 
Charzboss, I'll be making my own balm. I input 2 balm with discount here it $35.70, shipping $11.00=$46.70


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 19, 2010)

where's ms. T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2010)

washnset said:


> where's ms. T?


 
Hey WnS!

Hey Ladies........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ps t, can you tell me how the ceramides (sp) makes your hair feel? i used the creamish one by matrix and it had my hair feeling like  @ first. we'll see.


 
Here's an interesting Article on Ceramides (Thanks Americka)

http://juvenescent.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ceramides-and-your-hair/

I Use it as a my Final Rinse before my PC.  It gives me great shine.  I feel, for me, it is the perfect addition to my Protein/Moisture Balance. 

You can also use Oils that Contain Ceramides i.e. Hempseed, Wheat Germ, Kukui Nut, Walnut Oil, Sunflower etc....*there are some recent 'threads' about _ceramides_.


----------



## Charz (Feb 19, 2010)

ltown said:


> Charzboss, I'll be making my own balm. I input 2 balm with discount here it $35.70, shipping $11.00=$46.70



She is trippin. 11 bucks for 2 things? Is she overnightin it or somethin? Ever heard of flat rate?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2010)

hi T.
Charz, i cant look at the site from where i am but from what yall say about shipping i will pass. plus i already tried bee mine and i dont see no extra growth so i think im done with growth aids.
what are the ingredients for the balm? just asking


----------



## mkd (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi T, I was wondering where you were.


----------



## mkd (Feb 19, 2010)

I got my WDT from Lamarvilla.  Thanks Lamara if you are reading!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 19, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> So I'm not Catholic but I have catholic friends and I'm doing lent with them. I'm giving hair products for 40 days.  Ya ok, let's see how that goes. Ash wednesday was only yesterday and I'm already hurting.



My fiance is catholic, so I'm doing lent with him, too. I'm giving up eating beef.  He knew better than to ask me to give up anything hair related, .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Did you get the email about the discount?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She has a 15% discount code for LHCF members, check her profile, it's in her siggy.

ETA: Coupon Code LHCF10


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome back T! I was wondering where you were. I was going to PM you.


----------



## Charz (Feb 19, 2010)

I just used up:

KBB DC
AOHSR
Komaza Care Cleansing Conditioner (used it to wash my tub lol)


----------



## natura87 (Feb 19, 2010)

I never thought this day would come...but I have hair anorexia.

 At least half the time. when I wear my hair in twists or when it is freshly washed and shrunken I get annoyed that it looks so short, especially at 20 months post relaxer and almost one year natural. Today I finished taking my braids out and I have ginormous poof and straightened I would be SL...so why the hair anorexia...and not even all the time. Its like pick a side!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 19, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I never thought this day would come...but I have hair anorexia.
> 
> At least half the time. when I wear my hair in twists or when it is freshly washed and shrunken I get annoyed that it looks so short, especially at 20 months post relaxer and almost one year natural. Today I finished taking my braids out and I have ginormous poof and straightened I would be SL...so why the hair anorexia...and not even all the time. Its like pick a side!!!



I have hair anorexia too
Now get this, sometimes I will walk by a reflecting mirror and think wow her hair is gorgeous and long, only to find out its me  Then I immediately say no its not  I'm ungrateful I guess.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 19, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I have hair anorexia too
> Now get this, sometimes I will walk by a reflecting mirror and think wow her hair is gorgeous and long, only to find out its me  Then I immediately say no its not  I'm ungrateful I guess.




LOL. That sounds like something I would do.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 20, 2010)

I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65.  I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.

On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.

It has been a rollercoaster week


----------



## Ltown (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65. I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week


 
I'm sorry for your lost.


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65. I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week


 
Im sorry for your loss rosalind, i will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## mkd (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65. I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week


 
I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65.  I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week



Keeping you in prayer, sis.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65.  I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week



Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your kinds words.

Day36, your hair is beautiful, are you transitioning or stretching?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65. I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week


 
Praying for You Rosalind.  IK what it's like to lose your Mom.  

I lost mine in 2006 (life for me hasn't been the same).

We're Here for You Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2010)

Hair Day today!

I didn't use up 'much' but I did use up something.

1 Jar of the Lustrasilk w/Coconut Oil.  I have one more to go (which is a _Combo _of GBP, Protein Filler & Lustrasilk)

1 Tube of Redken Deep Fuel

1 Vial of Ceramides

*1 Most of my Salerm 21B5.  (I will cut the Tube Open Next Week to use up what's left)

Still Focusing On Operation Stash Reduction.

After the Lustrasilk; next to go will be L'Oreal Kiwi Artec Color Reflect.  I've already mixed a jar with some HempSeed Oil.


----------



## Charz (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I had some sad news yesterday morning, my mum passed away very suddenly and unexpectedly, she was only 65.  I am still in shock and trying to get everything sorted out as I am the only one in the UK. Her siblings and the rest of our family are all in the West Indies.
> 
> On Monday, I started a 6 month contract role (maternity cover) as an Financial Controller and things seemed to be on the up. The CFO was really supportive and he confirmed with my agent that he would keep my job open which is very kind.
> 
> It has been a rollercoaster week



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 20, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Thank you all for your kinds words.
> 
> Day36, your hair is beautiful, are you transitioning or stretching?




thank you girly! i am stretransitioning? lol.  I am honestly not 100% sure. As of now, I'm transitioning. I'm loving my natural hair sooo much. But, who knows what I may feel soon. I'm definitely going for a year. 6 more months.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 20, 2010)

Shay, pass on by this here post!!!!





Ladies I am DYING to order from http://stores.ebay.com/1st-unique-avenue. The headbands are cute and cheap! Damn, Damn, Damn! oh lawd. what is I gon' do?!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2010)

Day36--You know I hit that link right away. There are some beautiful headbands on there. I need to pace myself. I will set a budget. Be back .


----------



## Eisani (Feb 21, 2010)

It's been a whirlwind of a day! I was up and out by 9 a.m. running errands, got back home around 1:20 and had to do my hair really quickly and be somewhere BY 4. I washed, colored, blow dried and flat ironed my hair in record time, especially considering the fact that the BKT has worn off. I was done by 3:15 with everything. Whomever said FHI Hotsauce was good is a got damn lie!! That was some bullisht and I was just glad I only used it on the back right quarter of my head. Oh yea, I cut more hair today too  but the best and brightest news of the day for is is that *the Sebastian Laminates Cellophane actually took!!* All of my hair is one color again and I couldn't be happier. For those that have used the original Sebastian Coloushines, I think this one is better. It's thicker, more of a gel like consistency so it isn't as runny. I didn't even leave it on the full recommended amount of time AND i just used my hand held blow dryer to process (I was in a major hurry). I'm loving this color! The staining washed right off my forehead w/some clarifying shampoo


----------



## Day36 (Feb 21, 2010)

E, you're making me want to color my hair!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Day36--You know I hit that link right away. There are some beautiful headbands on there. I need to pace myself. I will set a budget. Be back .


 
I bought 7 items. Well not yet. I sent a message to the seller about the shipping bc it's not adding up to me. There is one more item that I want to bid on so I'm hoping I can win that and add it to this order.  It's already cheap so I don't want to pay much more than the starting bid. I will swoop in at the last minute and bid .


----------



## Day36 (Feb 21, 2010)

shay, bring yo self to sleep!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2010)

Day36--I'm a night owl and early riser. Not sure what time I went to sleep but was up at 5am. I don't need an alarm clock .


----------



## natura87 (Feb 21, 2010)

The free bottle of Redken Ringlet 7 curl perfecting lotion...OMG!!! Why does it have to be sooooo darn good. My twists look and smell amazing- much better than they normally do! If all goes well this just might be a staple.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies!!  As I get ready for church I thought I'd give an update.

I've been very good about not buying hair stuff but other stuff not so much

I washed twice this week because some 3 strand twists I did were frizzie after 2 days but I did them smaller and on nearly dry hair so I learned a lesson.

I used up a bottle of YTC condish and I cut open that AOHSR and scrapped all that stuff out into a jar of Lustrasilk (Still have 1 full jar left and 2 uses of the mix).  That sucker was hard to cut open even with my Cutco scissors and I can cut through a penny with those things.

My Sally's order came. I got the starter kit and extra long, narrows (which I needed). But the jar of Ecostyler I ordered to get free shipping was broken and spilled over stuff so I need to call/visit Sally's for a replacement.  I still want to try it.

I used the Curlformers yesterday .  There was a bit of a learning curve despite watching the vid several times but I got it together and it came out really nice.  A couple of places the hair didn't lay flat and break my natural curl pattern.  I used lottabody and GVP heat protectant mixed in  spray bottle with Jasmine's Detangler mist over it. Nice soft hair with hold.

Since I'm cutting down on my internet usage for Lent I'll be lurking.  Have a good week everyone.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 21, 2010)

Rosalind, I'm so sorry! My sincerest condolences. I'm sending you a hug. I lost my grandma in 2008 and she was like my mom.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2010)

im such a lazy lazy girl. im about to co wash my hair and puff it because im about to head out. but yall know im supposed to twist my hair later on. i dont think im gonna do it. i do not feel like twisting my hair only to find 5 days later that they are trying to dread. and i dont wanna do braids because they take too long to take out. man i dont know what to do. and i cant corn row because im not gonna blow dry my hair to stretch it and if i leave it curly it tangles. oh well.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Day36--I'm a night owl and early riser. Not sure what time I went to sleep but was up at 5am. I don't need an alarm clock .


 
Shay, night owl and early riser When do you sleep, do you take snaps?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2010)

ltown said:


> Shay, night owl and early riser When do you sleep, do you take snaps?


 
I don't take naps. If I do I will end up staying up all night. I probably only sleep 2-4 hours a night max.  Me and my grandma are like this. My mom is just an early riser but not a night owl. Every now and then I will go to bed early but I gotta be careful because I will wake back up like at 1am.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's my hair today. I sweated it out a bit this morning  but you get the gist. I don't think I have any relaxed ends left, but of course I'll have to wait until next wash to be sure.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think my problem is that I really like buying stuff, but when it comes to using it up I am a total slacker. I need initiative.


----------



## mkd (Feb 21, 2010)

Very pretty Eisani.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 21, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I think my problem is that I really like buying stuff, but when it comes to using it up I am a total slacker. I need initiative.


yea, I get off on the purchase itself, the products are just a bonus.


----------



## RocStar (Feb 21, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Here's my hair today. I sweated it out a bit this morning  but you get the gist. I don't think I have any relaxed ends left, but of course I'll have to wait until next wash to be sure.



SO PRETTY!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi ladies, whoever wants to can take over this thread. Ive tried to get back into hair but i just can't, so i probably won't be back in here. Im just not feeling it. So if it gets too long, someone can start a new one.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 21, 2010)

aaw la...the nail and make-up fanatics done got you! lmfao. I get what you mean though. I still love my hair, but I am definitely in the other forums more. Hope your hair journey continues to be good, whatever you do. Hugs


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 21, 2010)

Day36 said:


> aaw la...the nail and make-up fanatics done got you! lmfao. I get what you mean though. I still love my hair, but I am definitely in the other forums more. Hope your hair journey continues to be good, whatever you do. Hugs


 
Thanks hun, yeah im off in other forums now. I can't even tell you what happened because i loved hair products and talking about them and buying them, but im not into it anymore. I hardly touch my hair unless its wash day now. I also go to 3rd shift starting tonight so i won't be on as much as i am now.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 21, 2010)

la, I understand girl. I understand. Ps, how do you get your nail pics to show up? I can never do it; thats why I dont post my haul or manis. 

Charz and che, somebody has kbb milk for 15 plus shipping in the exchange forum!


----------



## La Colocha (Feb 21, 2010)

Day36 said:


> la, I understand girl. I understand. Ps, *how do you get your nail pics to show up*? I can never do it; thats why I dont post my haul or manis.
> 
> Charz and che, somebody has kbb milk for 15 plus shipping in the exchange forum!


 
It could be better ,but i can't get it to zoom in close like the other ladies, just post anyway. I do no matter how the pic turns out.

Eta- i take alot of pics and pick the best one. Im still playing with my camera


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2010)

Snow day  New Orleans has to come faster than next week! I cut some more hair last night


----------



## Day36 (Feb 22, 2010)

E, stop talking about you might texlax again. At the rate of your cutting, you might as well just stay natural. lol. Hope your day turns out well.

ps I still love your hair


----------



## Ltown (Feb 22, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Snow day  New Orleans has to come faster than next week! I cut some more hair last night


Good for you, you have alot of hair how much is relaxer?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 22, 2010)

I finished my last bottle of AOHSR last night. I've gotten hair lazy lately.  Two times a week is getting on my nerves.  I am going down to 1 time a week starting now! My one day will be either Saturday or Sunday depending on my schedule.  Once it starts to get consistently warm or the start of spring whichever comes first I will up my cowashing.  Cowashing is simple compared to what I'm doing now so that will be fine.

LC--You will be missed but I will see you in other parts of the board.


----------



## mkd (Feb 22, 2010)

I used jessicurl WDT on my daughter's hair last night and it was very nice.  I also used jasmine's shea butter rinse as a leave in.  Her hair was so pretty this morning.  I am not sure if it was the shea butter rinse or the WDT treat though.  I am going to buy the jessicurl pretty soon.


----------



## Charz (Feb 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> I used jessicurl WDT on my daughter's hair last night and it was very nice. I also used jasmine's shea butter rinse as a leave in. Her hair was so pretty this morning. I am not sure if it was the shea butter rinse or the WDT treat though. I am going to buy the jessicurl pretty soon.


 

Me too, on the jessicurl. I realized that I love this stuff. It doesn't have aloe vera, and it is so moisturizing.


----------



## mkd (Feb 22, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Me too, on the jessicurl. I realized that I love this stuff. It doesn't have aloe vera, and it is so moisturizing.


 It really is.  Banana brulee works really well on her hair and I think the jessicurl works just as well if not a tiny bit better.  I wasn't sure last night because her hair was all over her head before she went to bed.  I think that is because she was playing with her daddy and rolling around all over the place.  It was super shiney and soft when she woke up.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 22, 2010)

I put twists in this weekend, not sure how long they will last though. As soon as a style is in I want it out. 

Whenever I take them out I plan on using up all the stuff I have open. Which is a lot.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 22, 2010)

hey ladies.
im gonna miss you LA 
i would have suggested that miss T take over but shes not on much either
Eisani your hair is beautiful

last night i was soooooo lazy i didnt twist my hair. i put them in medium sized braids like little girls wear lol. then today i just pined them up and put a head band around it. this will ahve to do all week because i dont think i want to do my hair again. on top of me feeling like i did too much manipulation just to get these braids in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies.
> im gonna miss you LA
> *i would have suggested that miss T take over but shes not on much either*
> Eisani your hair is beautiful
> ...


 
I've been 'Lurking' alot at work, to catch up on what I've missed.  I've limited my time (in the evenings) as it was causing me to want to: BUY, BUY, BUY  And I am Really, Really Tryna' Use Stuff Up. 

I've Given Away, Donated, Traded, Exchanged, Sold etc.....and I still have a Boatload of Crap. 

So, I had to scale it back being in here.  Otherwise, it would totally 'Defeat' what I am trying to do...........

 Peace!

Much Love to All of Ya'll.............


----------



## chebaby (Feb 22, 2010)

T, i understand. sometimes you just have to step away lol.
im really trying to use stuff up too, my problem though is that when im over something, im over it. and its hard getting me to use it up.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 22, 2010)

Silk amino acids smell horrid ya'll; it smells like fish....
honeyquat don't smell good neither, how do ya'll use these?
I put it in my spray bottle and it stank up my water....I guess I'll just add them to condishes...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been 'Lurking' alot at work, to catch up on what I've missed. I've limited my time (in the evenings) as it was causing me to want to: BUY, BUY, BUY And I am Really, Really Tryna' Use Stuff Up.
> 
> I've Given Away, Donated, Traded, Exchanged, Sold etc.....and I still have a Boatload of Crap.
> 
> ...


 

Oh everyone leaving, well it all good we need control. I'm into nails now much cheaper and my hands need some enhancements.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> *Silk amino acids smell horrid ya'll; it smells like fish....
> honeyquat don't smell good neither, how do ya'll use these?
> I put it in my spray bottle and it stank up my water.*...I guess I'll just add them to condishes...


 

 Chile, Add them to your DC'ers.  

Also, alot of Ladies use SAA either to mix in their Relaxers or Coat previously relaxed hair for that extra added Protection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2010)

ltown said:


> *Oh everyone leaving*, well it all good we need control. I'm into nails now much cheaper and my hands need some enhancements.


 
Now Ya'll Know My Bald-Head Self Ain't Going Nowhere!

I just had to take a break from all the Buying Conversations, (it got to be a bit too much, for me) as that was 'not' what I'm trying to do.

Girl, I'll be here!  I gotta get my Hurr Back.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2010)

Day36 said:


> E, stop talking about you might texlax again. At the rate of your cutting, you might as well just stay natural. lol. Hope your day turns out well.
> 
> ps I still love your hair


 Thank you, Day. Girl I was thinking the same thing as I was cutting, "what's the purpose of cutting if you're thinking about texlaxing? YOU AIN'T bit mo' bout to texlax!"


ltown said:


> Good for you, you have alot of hair how much is relaxer?


I *think* the relaxer is gone now, at least in most areas but I won't know until I wash again this weekend. If I have any left, it's going to be on the left side. The entire back and right side are completely relaxer free. The crown of my hair hasn't been relaxed or texlaxed for even longer than the rest, more like 3 1/2 years now.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2010)

I got 4 pkgs today; my Jasmines, Nars blush, my other Meow order, and my umm...yea. Something else


----------



## mkd (Feb 22, 2010)

ltown said:


> Oh everyone leaving, well it all good we need control. I'm into nails now much cheaper and my hands need some enhancements.


 I feel myself being pulled into the nail fanatics thread.  I have been making a polish wishlist all day.  


IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Ya'll Know My Bald-Head Self Ain't Going Nowhere!
> 
> I just had to take a break from all the Buying Conversations, (it got to be a bit too much, for me) as that was 'not' what I'm trying to do.
> 
> Girl, I'll be here! I gotta get my Hurr Back.


 
T, you have to do what you have to do.  I feel you.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am going to wash in my twists tonight. Water hasn't hit my hair in almost a week, I have gotten lazy. This is way too long.  My hair feels like it needs something, so I'm just gonna throw something up there and see if it takes.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 22, 2010)

Guys, we have to keep in touch. I love it in this thread and will always return


----------



## Ltown (Feb 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been 'Lurking' alot at work, to catch up on what I've missed. I've limited my time (in the evenings) as it was causing me to want to: BUY, BUY, BUY And I am Really, Really Tryna' Use Stuff Up.
> 
> I've Given Away, Donated, Traded, Exchanged, Sold etc.....and I still have a Boatload of Crap.
> 
> ...


 


Eisani said:


> I got 4 pkgs today; my Jasmines, Nars blush, my other Meow order, and my umm...yea. Something else


 
I got my Jasmines today too!


----------



## venusd (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm jumping in.. Hi ladies I am a confirmed PJ and here is my collection


----------



## mkd (Feb 22, 2010)

I think my Jasmine's came today.  I had it delivered to work and our secretary was out today.  I will get it when she checks the mail tomorrow.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 22, 2010)

venusd said:


> I'm jumping in.. Hi ladies I am a confirmed PJ and here is my collection



At first glance  I recognize more things than I should. I see you KBB, Qhemet Biologics....


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 22, 2010)

njoi creations...hairveda...




natura87 said:


> At first glance  I recognize more things than I should. I see you KBB, Qhemet Biologics....


----------



## Charz (Feb 22, 2010)

washnset said:


> njoi creations...hairveda...




Darcy's, Shescentit


----------



## Day36 (Feb 22, 2010)

Um is it a bit messed up that I am a little jelly of her set up? :/ lol. Love your lay out Venus. I need to take a page from your book.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 22, 2010)

ok this has nothing to do with hair but my mom is the best. i recently went through this faze where i have no idea what i want to do with my life and my mom just sat on the phone with me for like 2 hours helping me figure out what i want to do. and knowing me next week it might change again but still.....my mom is the best.

also i think im about to purchase blackonyx77 shea yogurt moisturizer and ear cuffs. doesnt yogurt loosen texture? if it does then i will pass.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 22, 2010)

Just left the hospital. Still no little nephew, he's taking his sweet old time getting here. Oh, and my debit card fell in the toilet and was flushed away


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 22, 2010)

that sounds good to me!




chebaby said:


> also i think im about to purchase *blackonyx77 shea yogurt moisturizer* and ear cuffs. doesnt yogurt loosen texture? if it does then i will pass.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 22, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Just left the hospital. Still no little nephew, he's taking his sweet old time getting here. Oh, and my debit card fell in the toilet and was flushed away




aaww E. Girl, your days sound like mine sometimes. Hope everything gets better  :hug:


----------



## Ltown (Feb 23, 2010)

KCCC worked for me it define my wet hair well and day 2 I still had curls. I'll be buying some of this. Thanks Vonnie again for the sample.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 23, 2010)

Eisani! LMAO!!! Did you go fishing for the debit card?

I've had the flu for a few days and haven't been able to do anything to my hair. I bought a bottle of a Salerm hair dye in auburn, but haven't been able to dye my hair yet. Hey Eisani, did you know that Salerm sells a BKT? Its called Salerm Keratin Shot. I saw it at the Dominican BSS.


----------



## venusd (Feb 23, 2010)

"At first glance I recognize more things than I should. I see you KBB, Qhemet Biologics"....

This is just one cabinet, I'm too ashamed to show the rest.  I had to buy this, this is for a garage, not a bedroom, but I had to get it, that's where I do my hair and it's the only thing that would fit *most* of my things.  It also doesn't show the bottom shelf... for shame.  Okay let me go see what else I can get
.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 23, 2010)

venusd said:


> "At first glance I recognize more things than I should. I see you KBB, Qhemet Biologics"....
> 
> This is just one cabinet, I'm too ashamed to show the rest.  I had to buy this, this is for a garage, not a bedroom, but I had to get it, that's where I do my hair and it's the only thing that would fit *most* of my things.  It also doesn't show the bottom shelf... for shame.  Okay let me go see what else I can get
> .



If you saw my stash and setup..you would quiver. We are all in here because we have accepted the fact that we have a problem


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually miss my big stash. I'm always one conditioner away from going crazy with the Visa card LOL but I know that no matter what, I will always get that 1/2 inch of hair a month so why bother.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 23, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I actually miss my big stash. I'm always one conditioner away from going crazy with the Visa card LOL but I know that no matter what, I will always get that 1/2 inch of hair a month so why bother.




I wish I had your willpower. I get the shakes when I see a sale sign, oh and don't tempt me with a coupon... I know my weakness!!


----------



## Charz (Feb 23, 2010)

I got my curlformers yesterday. I put two in David's hair, while it was dry. Took them out after 10 minutes and he had defined curls. Weird. I will be trying them this weekend.

I just got my car serviced and it ended up being $1065. So I will be going on a no buy until May. I will only buy things on sale.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 23, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I wish I had your willpower. I get the shakes when I see a sale sign, oh and don't tempt me with a coupon... I know my weakness!!



My oldest DD and I were having a conversation about being a PJ. I told her that most people that I know with long hair have just a few products in their bathroom so there must be something with keeping it simple. She's 20 and has always had long hair.  She said that she's always just had three things to help with her hair: bottle of shampoo, a bottle of conditioner and a jar of gel. That's it. Most of the ladies on this forum with long hair have a few things in their stash and that's it. So I'm trying to lean on that when I see a sale sign. Trust me its hard because I just really enjoy putting stuff on my head LOL


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Eisani! LMAO!!! Did you go fishing for the debit card?
> 
> I've had the flu for a few days and haven't been able to do anything to my hair. I bought a bottle of a Salerm hair dye in auburn, but haven't been able to dye my hair yet. Hey Eisani, did you know that Salerm sells a BKT? Its called Salerm Keratin Shot. I saw it at the Dominican BSS.


Girl no, I was just frozen in shock. Furthermore, it was the hospital toilet and those automatic flushers probably would've sucked my whole forearm off to the elbow  I literally was like


----------



## mkd (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope your nephew comes soon Eisani.

BM, I hope you feel better.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to try rollersetting my  natural hair but I dont have setting lotion. Is it necessary? Can I substitute something else? If not what do you recommend?


----------



## robot. (Feb 23, 2010)

So, remember I said I sent an email to the blackonyx site asking for ingredients? In the email, I explained that I didn't like humectants because it's the winter and I am protein-sensitive, so I wanted to know the ingredients. I said I was interested in the hair glosser, honey and sage treatment, and shea yogurt.

Guess what she said?

Of COURSE she can't share her ingredients, but she told me to pretty much avoid ALL the products I said I was interested in because they had either protein or humectants  I might still try the glosser, but damn.

IDK if I'll order now. I hate "secret" ingredients because NOTHING is secret. In handmade products, most ingredients are commonplace. It's how you combine them that gives you a great or "new" product. Other stores share their ingredients without a problem and have no trouble keeping business. If she can't share her ingredients, then she must know her stuff can easily be whipped up by someone else and do I really want to spend my money on that?


----------



## Charz (Feb 23, 2010)

^ She is wack


----------



## natura87 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you cant spill the ingredients I aint buyin. My money has better places to be.


----------



## robot. (Feb 23, 2010)

natura87 said:


> If you cant spill the ingredients I aint buyin. My money has better places to be.



And she had the nerve to put, "I look forward to your order." I'm like... you told me to avoid all the things I wanted to buy!  And it took her two weeks to respond to my email and she didn't even really say anything. Next.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> I hope your nephew comes soon Eisani.
> 
> BM, I hope you feel better.



Thank you! My fever is gone thank God. I'm mostly just coughing now.



natura87 said:


> I want to try rollersetting my  natural hair but I dont have setting lotion. Is it necessary? Can I substitute something else? If not what do you recommend?



I never use a setting lotion. I just make sure I have enough leave-in conditioner and that my hair is wet. I keep a spray bottle full of water in case my hair dries out.



ROBOTxcore said:


> So, remember I said I sent an email to the blackonyx site asking for ingredients? In the email, I explained that I didn't like humectants because it's the winter and I am protein-sensitive, so I wanted to know the ingredients. I said I was interested in the hair glosser, honey and sage treatment, and shea yogurt.
> 
> Guess what she said?
> 
> ...



Ha! Keep your money! That's way too shady.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I want to try rollersetting my  natural hair but I dont have setting lotion. Is it necessary? Can I substitute something else? If not what do you recommend?


I personally hate setting lotion for rollersets, I prefer using a leave in conditioner. High shine, soft, touchable and the curls last.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 23, 2010)

How do I wrap my hair after the rollerset? i have never done this before. I am a noob when it comes to styling my hair.


----------



## mkd (Feb 23, 2010)

Robot, I am not buying anything that doesn't list ALL the ingredients.  Is she kidding me?  Next...

Natura, I don't use setting lotion either.  I usually use water and aphogee green tea and keratin but last week I used a creamy leave it, it made my hair heavy and kind of greasy do I guess that is a no no for me.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2010)

i actually purchased the shea yogurt last night. why? because i wanted to see it in person and see if it does what its supposed to. im not knocking her but im not exspecting much because her site doesnt look that well put together on top of her having a ton of mistakes when it comes to the descriptions and stuff.. it looks unprofessional.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2010)

ummmm tell me why i purchased kbb last night, late last night and my order shipped today.


----------



## Charz (Feb 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Girl no, I was just frozen in shock. Furthermore, it was the hospital toilet and those automatic flushers probably would've sucked my whole forearm off to the elbow  I literally was like


 

Girl I saw your status on facebook and I thought you had done it on purpose!


----------



## Eisani (Feb 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl I saw your status on facebook and I thought you had done it on purpose!


Funny, my mom thought it was intentional  She said "Well why didn;t you just cut the card up like a normal person?" I said "What?! I wasn't trying to flush my card down the toilet! Why would I do that?" She said, "I don't know, maybe to curb your spending. Don't look at me like that. You've done stranger things..." Wooow. I think mom thought I was tipsy or something


----------



## natura87 (Feb 23, 2010)

Eisani said:


> Funny, my mom thought it was intentional  She said "Well why didn;t you just cut the card up like a normal person?" I said "What?! I wasn't trying to flush my card down the toilet! Why would I do that?" She said, "I don't know, maybe to curb your spending. Don't look at me like that. You've done stranger things..." Wooow. I think mom thought I was tipsy or something




OMG! Although that would be a good way to curb spending...


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl I saw your status on facebook and I thought you had done it on purpose!


is that david's brother??? he is very nice on the eyes lmao.


----------



## Charz (Feb 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> is that david's brother??? he is very nice on the eyes lmao.


 

Lol I know. Yes that's his older bro Kal.


----------



## mkd (Feb 23, 2010)

Charz, David and his bro look just alike.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 23, 2010)

I got mY LASik Surgery     

It was painless, I was nervous, one eye is 20/25 the other isn't as good yet 20/60. They said it will get better when healed, I am just happy it is over. LOL.

Ahhhhhh. 

I haven't been on due to being confined to my bed by hubby, 

Steamer is set to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I got mY LASik Surgery
> 
> It was painless, I was nervous, one eye is 20/25 the other isn't as good yet 20/60. They said it will get better when healed, I am just happy it is over. LOL.
> 
> ...


 
Glad Your Eyes are Doing Well JJ!  I know you're glad that's taken care of.

Thanks for the Steam-A Update.  I was going to ask you about that.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2010)

venusd said:


> I'm jumping in.. Hi ladies I am a confirmed PJ and here is my collection


 

Venus:  Not 'too, too' terribly bad, but you said there was moreerplexed  

Welcome to the Support Group.

Hopefully, whatever your "Personal Mission" is to Overcome your PJ-ism, you'll succeed in this thread.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I got mY LASik Surgery
> 
> It was painless, I was nervous, one eye is 20/25 the other isn't as good yet 20/60. They said it will get better when healed, I am just happy it is over. LOL.
> 
> ...


 
It's a piece of cake. You'll be fine, I had mine done 2 years ago and I'm in my 40's still seeing well and at night.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey ladies!

So my hair is doing better. I DC with kenra today and next week I will do the emergencee again.

I am so mad because I am almost done with some many products:

neutrogena clarifying poo - 5%
Aphogee green tea leave in - 5%
Bodfying mist - 5%
creme of nature poo - 5%

I have finished:
protein neutral filler
essation protein


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 24, 2010)

Ladies,

someone mentioned a semi perm color that they liked.  I am looking to move away from henna.  I want to go back to black or dark brown.

Also, where are folks getting there seamless combs?  One of mine if broken.

Thx....


----------



## natura87 (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried roller setting my hair and I failed horribly. I couldn't even get one roller in, let alone my entire head. I think I need to try this again.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 24, 2010)

JJamiah, congrats on the steamer!!! I know you waited forever.

Natura87, are you rollersetting on hair that is saturated with water? Because that really helps when you're trying to roll it around the roller. Are you using a rat tail comb?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 24, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> JJamiah, congrats on the steamer!!! I know you waited forever.
> 
> Natura87, are you rollersetting on hair that is saturated with water? Because that really helps when you're trying to roll it around the roller. Are you using a rat tail comb?




It wasnt saturated but it was damp/wet. I think my problem is that it just kept slipping. I usually hate it when my hair is soaking wet but I dont want to use a flatiron and blowdryer to get my hair straight if I dont have to.
Yep, the rat tail comb came with the rollers.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2010)

My Komaza has arrived safely at work. On Sunday I should be able to use all Komaza products so that would be great for trying things out.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 24, 2010)

i did another braid out today and i am loving it. my hair is big and i cant believe how much my hair has grown since the last time i did a braid out. man i am having a great hair day.

these are the things that should be gone within the next couple of weeks:

qhemet heavy cream
qhemet detangling ghee
sunshine hello sweet thang


----------



## mkd (Feb 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i did another braid out today and i am loving it. my hair is big and i cant believe how much my hair has grown since the last time i did a braid out. man i am having a great hair day.
> 
> these are the things that should be gone within the next couple of weeks:
> 
> ...


 Are they going to be repurchased Che?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 24, 2010)

Im really bad with hair styles and I think I may try bantu knots this weekend. I did a search on them and I like the style when they are taken out. Im relaxed so Ill have to work on them a bit more.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> Are they going to be repurchased Che?


everything except maybe the sunshine. i mean i love the sunshine but i can make it myself, i just wanted to support her. but qhemet is here to stay. i already have a back up of the heavy cream and ghee and i just ordered the soft hold gel for my braid outs, i hope i like it as i dont usually like gels.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 24, 2010)

I GOT MY STEAMER! and used it!!!!!:Copy of 2cool::sweet:


I used it and it does deep condition very well. ALTHOUGH I didn't like the YTC with it, I will try to use that alone and try another one of the many DC I have with it next time.


----------



## venusd (Feb 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Venus: Not 'too, too' terribly bad, but you said there was moreerplexed
> 
> Welcome to the Support Group.
> 
> Hopefully, whatever your "Personal Mission" is to Overcome your PJ-ism, you'll succeed in this thread.


 
Thanks for the welcome,  I have hope that I'll find the right combination of product.  Goal: 1 conditioner, 1 leave in.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 24, 2010)

I can do bantu knots for my mom but i cant do them on myself. 


Oyin is calling my name right now but I want to remain strong...but my bff PJ is going to NC, invited me to come along, and is it wrong that I want to make a stop at Oyin?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 24, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I can do* bantu knots* for my mom but i cant do them on myself.
> 
> 
> Oyin is calling my name right now but I want to remain strong...but my bff PJ is going to NC, invited me to come along, and is it wrong that I want to make a stop at Oyin?




I tried these recently - can you say HOT MESS!  Lawd the hair looked dreadful! I had to wash out that ish and start all over again! erplexed


----------



## mkd (Feb 24, 2010)

Brownie, I got the package you sent.  Thanks lady:blowkiss:


----------



## chebaby (Feb 24, 2010)

i want to wash my hair so bad. i just realized i did wash and deep condition this past weekend. but i dont feel like washing my hair tonight and i want to wear another braidout tomorrow so im gonna re braid my hair tonight with qhemet heavy cream(i dont need to use this since my hair is still very moisturize but i cant see braiding with no product so i will just use a little) and then oil my scalp really good with coconut oil.
i feel creepy crawlys on my scalp so i want to wash but ill just oil my scalp and hope that will help.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 24, 2010)

I liked Bantu Knots but my hair was too short for them.  I like that they came out like spirals.  My mistake was using cheap bobbie pins to hold them.

I'm packing my bag for my weekend ski trip.  I think I'm taking my Gillian Hair butter, Cocasta Oil (scalp), Mane N Tail for cowash (if twist out looks busted) and a leave in.  I'm also taking my Jasmine's Souflee (sp?) for my skin.

If I use the MNT I'll be able to use it up and the Lustrasilk as well.  If not this weekend I'll use it next monday when I get back.


----------



## Eisani (Feb 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> I hope your nephew comes soon Eisani.
> 
> BM, I hope you feel better.


He's here, he's here! True to family form, Jackson Malachi waited until everyone was gone to make an appearance  I still haven't seen him in person because I'm away from the city right now but best believe, I'll be kissing those cheeks tomorrow!


----------



## natura87 (Feb 24, 2010)

Eisani said:


> He's here, he's here! True to family form, Jackson Malachi waited until everyone was gone to make an appearance  I still haven't seen him in person because I'm away from the city right now but best believe, I'll be kissing those cheeks tomorrow!




Awwww. Congrats!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 25, 2010)

Eisani said:


> He's here, he's here! True to family form, Jackson Malachi waited until everyone was gone to make an appearance  I still haven't seen him in person because I'm away from the city right now but best believe, I'll be kissing those cheeks tomorrow!


 

Yeah!! I pray him and his mom are doing well.  Congrats!!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2010)

Eisani said:


> He's here, he's here! True to family form, Jackson Malachi waited until everyone was gone to make an appearance  I still haven't seen him in person because I'm away from the city right now but best believe, I'll be kissing those cheeks tomorrow!


 
Congratulation to you and the family!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I GOT MY STEAMER! and used it!!!!!:Copy of 2cool::sweet:
> 
> 
> I used it and it does deep condition very well. ALTHOUGH I didn't like the YTC with it, I will try to use that alone and try another one of the many DC I have with it next time.


 
Try adding honeyquat or honey with your ytc.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

ltown said:


> Try adding honeyquat or honey with your ytc.


 
I have honey so I will definitely try that thanks


----------



## mkd (Feb 25, 2010)

Eisani said:


> He's here, he's here! True to family form, Jackson Malachi waited until everyone was gone to make an appearance  I still haven't seen him in person because I'm away from the city right now but best believe, I'll be kissing those cheeks tomorrow!


 Aww, that is so wonderful.  I love babies.  I wish my husband wanted just one more.


----------



## Charz (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys this KBB hair milk is awesome for my airdried buns .

When she has a buy 2 get one sale, I'm getting 6 of the large size.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 25, 2010)

DCing my hair right now. I may or may not have class tonight because we are expecting a "big storm" and my roommate may or may not rollers set my hair. 

I dont want to look like a frump on my BDay so I have to think about what I will do to my hair.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 25, 2010)

my braid out didnt turn out well today so i did a quick co wash using garnier moisture works. i like that conditioner but i wont repurchase. i used kinky curly knot today as a leave in and sunshine as a moisturizer for a puff. my puff is really cute and shrunken lol. i like the fact that knot today seperates my curls. i dont know how to explain it but i have 3c curls but there is like frizz in between each curl. well knot today seperates the curls. i didnt even rake it through because i was rushing so i just slapped it on.
i like knot today but it wont be a repurchase because kbb hair milk is really the only leave in i need.
i got my kbb package and my blackonyx77 package in the mail today but didnt have time to look at them. i dont think i will really use the blackonyx because i dont know all the ingredients, i may sell it, we will see.

tonight i will shampoo my hair really well with black soap and then deep treat with kbb ll hair mask. then im going to use kbb hair milk as a leave in and kbb hair butter to braid my hair for a braid out. im going to be so sad if  i cant recreate my braid out lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

ive been good. I havent purchased anything and Im not overloading my hair with products. Im meeting up with Day36 this weekend!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Guys this KBB hair milk is awesome for my airdried buns .
> 
> When she has a buy 2 get one sale, I'm getting 6 of the large size.


How are you using it? I use it on wet hair as leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I GOT MY STEAMER! and used it!!!!!:Copy of 2cool::sweet:
> 
> 
> I used it and it does deep condition very well. ALTHOUGH I didn't like the YTC with it, I will try to use that alone and try another one of the many DC I have with it next time.


 

JJ! WOW Finally! I am so Happy for You!

I will Steam tommorrow in Honor of Your New Steam-a! 

I will be using L'Oreal Artec Kiwi Masque.


----------



## Charz (Feb 25, 2010)

ltown said:


> How are you using it? I use it on wet hair as leave in.



Same, do you like it?


----------



## natura87 (Feb 25, 2010)

Whenever I use Suave Humectant I get a headache....why? It works great for my hair, my head just hurts.


----------



## Day36 (Feb 25, 2010)

yep! cant wait to meet up with washnset . I have only purchased accessories. I have not been able to find the tw mist @ the usual spot . I am not sure what I will do. Avocado butter is doing me right! It will be a big dang repurchase  Hope every one is alright. Be safe this weekend please ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Same, do you like it?


 
I don't know because I use it and then put kccc on my hair. I'm love the smell got coco and the consistency so I'm quite sure I will like it alone.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey are any of you ladies in the North East region going to the May 22nd meet up in NY?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=430322


----------



## Day36 (Feb 25, 2010)

^^BM I am unsure. I want to go, but I dont want to go to a tea place. lol.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

I want to go to the NY meetup but Im really shy around more than one person....


----------



## mkd (Feb 26, 2010)

Curlmart is having a 15% off sale and i want some jessicurl WDT and KCCC.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 26, 2010)

^^^ dont tempt me!


----------



## Charz (Feb 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> Curlmart is having a 15% off sale and i want some jessicurl WDT and KCCC.




The coupons usually don't include Wen and KC


----------



## mkd (Feb 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> The coupons usually don't include Wen and KC


 This one does actually does from what I can tell.  I just applied it to my cart but I haven't hit submit yet. Its friday15 if anyone is interested.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

Charzboss, I didn't know about your engagement! Congratulations!!!!

I'm in the shower with you BTW LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvMLZU4MfI&feature=sub


----------



## Charz (Feb 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Charzboss, I didn't know about your engagement! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I'm in the shower with you BTW LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvMLZU4MfI&feature=sub




LOL!!!!!

Thank you  We've been engaged since Oct 2008.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

Day36 said:


> ^^BM I am unsure. I want to go, but I dont want to go to a tea place. lol.



I hear ya. We grab tea and then run to the closest BSS



washnset said:


> I want to go to the NY meetup but Im really shy around more than one person....



Well let's see what happens. Hopefully I can go.



Charzboss said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Thank you  We've been engaged since Oct 2008.



OK so I'm 2 years late  
LOL
So when are you guys getting married? I also didn't know David is Latino. I thought he was cool before, now he's even cooler  LOL


----------



## Charz (Feb 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OK so I'm 2 years late
> LOL
> So when are you guys getting married? I also didn't know David is Latino. I thought he was cool before, now he's even cooler  LOL



Lol! He is half Bolivian and a quarter Cuban. 

We are going to elope before he goes to Spain, but have the official wedding in 2011. Don't tell my momma, even though she did the same thing with my father 

My mother wants to have a destination one while he is in Spain. Tryin to get her vacation on. Also tryin to avoid people bringin everyone they know to the wedding, cuz some of us black people (and latino people, David says) are like cockroaches. Invite one and they all come.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2010)

is aniyasmommy coming to the nyc meetup?

j.k...we dont need any drama!

congrats on the engagement charz!


----------



## Charz (Feb 26, 2010)

washnset said:


> is aniyasmommy coming to the nyc meetup?
> 
> j.k...we dont need any drama!
> 
> congrats on the engagement charz!




Thank you! 

If she comes, I might have to come up from MD


----------



## mkd (Feb 26, 2010)

Charz, I had a destination wedding.  It was so easy!!! No stress or unwanted guests.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2010)

if she does I'll let you know .

I purchased the sampler conditioner pack from Shescent it last night.




Charzboss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If she comes, I might have to come up from MD


----------



## Charz (Feb 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, I had a destination wedding.  It was so easy!!! No stress or unwanted guests.



Where did you do yours at?


----------



## mkd (Feb 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Where did you do yours at?


 The Dominican Republic.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol! He is half Bolivian and a quarter Cuban.
> 
> We are going to elope before he goes to Spain, but have the official wedding in 2011. Don't tell my momma, even though she did the same thing with my father
> 
> My mother wants to have a destination one while he is in Spain. Tryin to get her vacation on. Also tryin to avoid people bringin everyone they know to the wedding, cuz some of us black people (and latino people, David says) are like cockroaches. Invite one and they all come.


 
David is very handsome, I was thinking Italian. Congrats!


----------



## Charz (Feb 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> The Dominican Republic.



Wow, that must have been so much fun! I've never been!



ltown said:


> David is very handsome, I was thinking Italian. Congrats!



Thanks 

I can't wait till the bottling party.


----------



## newports (Feb 26, 2010)

omg all i want is a friggin flat iron! i dont want to have to jump through hurdles & make a bunch of phone calls to get it. i'm going with the fhi platform 7'10 for *$99* bucks & thats all there is to it. bump the runway gemini twins & superman ceramic with electromagnetic nano nuclear biotechnology weapons of mass destruction  H2PWWJD flat irons. i'll buy a better 1 when i can afford it & i STILL have to find a good blow dyer too. ugh.

whoever said going natural was cheaper & easier told me a boldfaced doggon lie.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2010)

newports, when you get and use the FHI can you tell me how you like it? I have the maxiglide xp and its just not for me!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2010)

charz, whats a bottling party?


----------



## newports (Feb 26, 2010)

washnset said:


> newports, when you get and use the FHI can you tell me how you like it? I have the maxiglide xp and its just not for me!



you'll be the 1st person i'll tell.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 26, 2010)

^^You siggy is scaring the crap out of me. Why is he ~dancing~ like that? Where are his clothes? Who is he? The spin- why does he spin?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2010)

I finished one of my many bottles of hydrasilica earlier this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

Big Thanks to Charzie for re-starting the Use 1 Buy 1 2010 Thread!

Hey Ladies  Hope all You PJ's are having a Great Weekend.  I'm doing my hair as I type.  Hope everybody's nice and snug and not dealing with too many inclement weather conditions.


This thread should also prolly be re-upped in March for the sake of maintenance (so it doesn't get too long).

I'll be posting more in the Use 1 Buy 1 Thread, (since that is my ultimate goal) but will definitely drop in here to see what everybody's up to.


----------



## Charz (Feb 27, 2010)

^ Same.

Here is the thread btw 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10294068#post10294068


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJ! WOW Finally! I am so Happy for You!
> 
> I will Steam tommorrow in Honor of Your New Steam-a!
> 
> I will be using L'Oreal Artec Kiwi Masque.


 

 Thanks I was beginning to feel like the little smurfs, is it there yet Poppa Smurf x 100 times.

I was getting a little smurfy


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Big Thanks to Charzie for re-starting the Use 1 Buy 1 2010 Thread!
> 
> Hey Ladies Hope all You PJ's are having a Great Weekend. I'm doing my hair as I type. Hope everybody's nice and snug and not dealing with too many inclement weather conditions.
> 
> ...


 
U know what I am taking back 4 Hair Ones back to sally ( I'll have 8 more left), I ordered a lot of stuff from them including a new caruso curler set (my second one). I am also exchanging the Green tub of SIlk Elements MegaSilk unused for the creme tub. I don't really like the green and have 2 tubs of it. 

I have a ton to use. I am actually ashamed. 

I passed up using my coupon on my NTM products. I figured to let me use what I have.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 27, 2010)

IDareTsHair I was wondering where everybody was and why this thread seemed so dead!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> IDareTsHair I was wondering where everybody was and why this thread seemed so dead!


 
Chile, we're still here!  What you got goin' on?  IK You've been up to something??????

How many heads did you Steam this week?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 27, 2010)

I actually steamed myself on Wednesday and my husband today  (I know you wasn't referring to me I am just sharing )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I actually steamed myself on Wednesday and my husband today  (I know you wasn't referring to me I am just sharing )


 
What did you use to steam with JJ?  How are you enjoying your Steamer?


----------



## Minty (Feb 27, 2010)

did BKT today with QOD Gold with excellent results. 

Have a great night ladies.


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello. I am a repeat offender. I was thinking about buying the whole Mane 'n Tail line (along with that huge 32 ounce detangler 

Then it occurred to me that I was trying to go "natural" with products. I am so torn between using "natural" stuff and using store-bought products. I really want to streamline what I use. I remember when I used to use Bentonite clay to wash my hair but it was so messy! Henna, so messy! Indigo, terribly messy! Aubrey, so expensive! Help me!


----------



## Minty (Feb 27, 2010)

honey when you find a solution let me know. I think i'm going back to Aubrey's Organic. I have a couple of giovanni's conditioners, but with the keratin, they don't do much. I love Aubrey's GBP and so I will order some tonight.

I didn't care for M&T


----------



## mkd (Mar 4, 2010)

Just bumping!


----------



## natura87 (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought some white Rain conditioner today. I didnt need it but it was 99 cents for 18 ounces and with the store card the second was free.


Dont judge me.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between a vitacost and tns order.  I want to do one or the other not both. I'm about to run out of coconut oil and I can't have that happen and I wanted to get some oils that I've researched recently that are good for hair growth.  IDK.  I will do it in a few weeks.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 4, 2010)

about a week ago i ordered the new miss jessies deep conditioner and i should have it by tomorrow. i cant wait. also my qhemet soft hols gel finally shipped. i ordered it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

bumping................


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

I went to ULTA the other day and was like I'm NOT buying any hair stuff. Yeah well I ended up getting $75 worth of make-up and lotions I certainly didn't need LOL


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh and I purchased a bottle of the CHI heat serum and my hair came out so pretty. I didn't think using this along with my CHI flatiron would be such a big difference. I'll have to try another CHI expensive a** product


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 6, 2010)

my shescentit conditioner sampler pack should be here today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2010)

I Did take Advantage of Sams247 20% Sale on the JBCO.  Even though I've been incorporating 'different' ceramides oils into my Regi, there is still nothing like some good ol' JBCO.


----------

